# What Are You Listening To?



## Micah (Jan 13, 2011)

Condor - RED


----------



## Phil (Jan 13, 2011)

Armor for Sleep - Walking at night, Alone


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh snap, new thread. :c

Tonight, Tonight ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2011)

Aw, i wanted to make this one 

Pray Tell - Anberlin


----------



## merinda! (Jan 13, 2011)

Katy On A Mission = Katy B


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 13, 2011)

Arcade Fire -Black Wave/Bad Vibrations


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Because of You - Ne-Yo


----------



## Micah (Jan 13, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Should've When You Could've - Skillet


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 13, 2011)

Never Shout Never - Coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Hands All Over - Maroon 5


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm Yours - The Script


----------



## Resonate (Jan 13, 2011)

SMS (Shine) - David Crowder Band


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO MY FAVOURITE TOPIC!

Anyway

Blazin' - Nicki Minaj feat. Kanye West


----------



## Yokie (Jan 13, 2011)

Get Ready For This - The DJs Of Euro Trance


----------



## Nynaeve (Jan 13, 2011)

Love Like a Sunset Part II - Phoenix


----------



## Yokie (Jan 13, 2011)

Get The Party Started - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

I Am All of Me ~ Crush 40


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Ghosts N Stuff - deadmau5 ft. Rob Swire


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2011)

Green Goblin - Jae Millz feat. Chris Breezy Brown


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

House Music - Benny Benassi


----------



## Argus (Jan 13, 2011)

Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 13, 2011)

Such Great Heights - The Postal Service


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Pieces - RED


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 13, 2011)

owl city - rainbow veins.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice name change, Lisa! XD
Dat New New (VIKING remix) - KiD CuDI


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 13, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Nice name change, Lisa! XD
> Dat New New (VIKING remix) - KiD CuDI


 
Yes, I know!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

How It Feels To Fly - Alicia Keys


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2011)

Thought I Knew - The Relationship


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> How It Feels To Fly - Alicia Keys


^^^^


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Ordinary World - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Pieces - RED


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

<3

Love Addict (Demo) - Family Force 5


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

I blame you partly for my RED obsession. =P

Bailamos - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

You're welcome.  I listened through RED's entire discography today. My head almost exploded from awesomeness.

Mystery Of You - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Bailamos - Enrique Iglesias



Ah, I did that a few weeks ago. I felt the same way.


----------



## Phil (Jan 14, 2011)

RED - Feed the Machine!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Love that song!

Give A Little More - Maroon 5


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 14, 2011)

Holland, 1945 - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Already Over (Part 2) - RED


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Overdose - Lecrae


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Heartbeat - Enrique Iglesias ft. Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Sometimes (iTunes Session) - Skillet


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2011)

Carried Away - Marc Scibiia


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Start Again - RED


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

40 Deep - Lecrae feat. Trip Lee and Tedashii


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Battle Song - Lecrae feat. Suzy Rock


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

The Plan - J. Cole


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Blow Your High - Lecrae feat. Canon


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

Shadowlord - Nier soundtrack

I think I've been listening to the same song for a week. Itunes says it's been played 681 times.


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Foreplay - Tank feat. Chris Brown


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Condor - RED


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Popping Bottles - T.I. feat. Drake

Free TIP


----------



## Caius (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this covers it


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Bet I - B.o.B. feat. T.I. & Playboy Tre


----------



## Micah (Jan 14, 2011)

Shin Onigashama - SSBB Soundtrack


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Holla @ Me - Chris Brown & Tyga


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Sex Music - Tank


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Game Over - Tinchy Strider feat. Giggs, Professor Green, Tinie Tempah, Devlin, Example and Chipmunk.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Dimelo - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Tyler (Jan 14, 2011)

Joy Ride - The Killers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Here I Am - Nicki Minaj


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Blow - Ke$ha


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Joy Ride - The Killers


 
Awesome song =D

Bling - The Killers

I've been listening to this song too much, lately... Meh.


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2011)

Romans Revenge - Nicki Minaj feat. Eminem


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

End Love - Ok Go


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Shut It Down - Pitbull ft. Akon


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## Joe (Jan 14, 2011)

Make Light - Passion Pit


----------



## SamXX (Jan 14, 2011)

H•A•M - Kanye West & Jay-Z


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2011)

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Joe (Jan 14, 2011)

N.A.S.A - Futurecop!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 14, 2011)

Look After You - The Fray


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 14, 2011)

Push-Enrique Iglesias ft Lil Wayne


----------



## Joe (Jan 14, 2011)

Walking On A Dream - Empire Of The Sun


----------



## SamXX (Jan 14, 2011)

Superstar - Lady GaGa


----------



## Joe (Jan 14, 2011)

Dust Bowl Dance - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Micah (Jan 15, 2011)

Intro (Canto III) - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

Walking On The Moon - The Dream ft. Kanye West

Ah, this song brings a lot of good memories, and yet, a lot of bad ones.


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

Hall - Baths


----------



## Micah (Jan 15, 2011)

Mystery of You - RED


----------



## SamXX (Jan 15, 2011)

No Floods - Lady GaGa


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

VCR - The XX


----------



## Micah (Jan 15, 2011)

Like That - Lecrae


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

This Orient - Foals


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm So Raw - Tyga


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

Let Them - jj


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 15, 2011)

Lenin - Arcade Fire


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Marry You - Bruno Mars


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

What If I kissed you - Drake


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 15, 2011)

Bjork - Human Behaviour. Oh how I love her.


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

On Fire - Lil Wayne


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Your Love - Nicki Minaj


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

Coming Home - Diddy-Dirty Money ft. Skylar Grey


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 15, 2011)

Dead Prez & WTF - Hip Hop (UK Dubbed-Out Mix)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

Kill Everybody - Skrillex


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Coming Home - Diddy-Dirty Money ft. Skylar Grey


Yeeaaaaah.

Gladiators - B.o.b feat. J.Cole


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

E For Extinction - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a Dream - Nelly


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 15, 2011)

Hotel Room Service - Pitbull


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Knockout - Lil Wayne feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Number One - Jamie Foxx feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Bling - The Killers


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm on a Boat - The Lonely Island feat. T-Pain


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. Oizo - Positif


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

42 - Coldplay


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 15, 2011)

Who You Are - Jessie J


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Say Aah - Trey Songz feat. Fabulous


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Martyr No More - Fozzy


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 15, 2011)

Timing Is Everything - Garrett Helund


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Hollywood Hoes - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Bliss - Muse


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Up - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

American Dream - Switchfoot


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Raining Men - Rihanna feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

Venice Beach - Futurecop!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 15, 2011)

Simple & Clean - Utada Hikaru. <3


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

the aquabats - pizza day


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Lose Yourself - Eminem


----------



## Joe (Jan 15, 2011)

Live To Tell The Tell - Passion Pit


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Kids/Poker Face - Weezer


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 15, 2011)

Missing - Flyleaf. <3333


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 15, 2011)

The Son Of Flynn (Daniel En Test Mix) - Daft Punk


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2011)

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Float On - Modest Mouse


 
Love that song. 

Again - Flyleaf.


----------



## Leslie141 (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't say "Lazy" ~ K-ON!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 15, 2011)

blackandyellowblackandyellowblackandyellowblackand  yellow


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 15, 2011)

How to Save a Life - The Fray


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

Defying Gravity - Wicked

And some ***** screwed up the order of my Wicked songs on MediaGo!


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2011)

Pieces - RED


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 16, 2011)

Fools - The Temper Trap


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2011)

Shadows - RED


----------



## Phil (Jan 16, 2011)

Skillet - Whispers in the Dark.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Poker Face - Lady GaGa


----------



## Joe (Jan 16, 2011)

For Emma - Bon Iver


----------



## merinda! (Jan 16, 2011)

Playing God - Paramore


----------



## Joe (Jan 16, 2011)

Stop and Stare - Fenech Soler


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Last Chance - Nicki Minaj feat. Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## PaJami (Jan 16, 2011)

It's My Life--Bon Jovi


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

uh-oh


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Champion - Ace Hood feat. Jazmine Sullivan & Rick Ross


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

heavy weapons privjet


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

6'7" - Lil Wayne feat. Cory Gunz


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Smile - Lily Allen


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

All the Way Turnt Up - Roscoe Dash feat. Soulja Boy


----------



## Trundle (Jan 16, 2011)

Does this actually have to be a song?


----------



## ATWA (Jan 16, 2011)

Day of the Baphomets- The Mars Volta


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Trundle said:


> Does this actually have to be a song?


 
As long as it's music

Beautiful - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2011)

Already Over - RED


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Runnin' - Lil Wayne feat. Shannell

Feel like I'm runnin' 'round but I'm runnin' in place/ We all in the race, I'm just another sprinter/ If there's no finish line then who's the real winner?


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 16, 2011)

AWESOME SONG


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Save The Hero - Beyonc?


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Breaking Point - Keri Hilson


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 16, 2011)

Me and You - She & Him


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2011)

That's Why You're Beautiful - Beyonc?


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

No Love - Eminem feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 16, 2011)

Playing God - Paramore. 
my favorite song by paramore ever


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Come Round Soon - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Simba - J. Cole


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 16, 2011)

Shattered - Trading Yesterday


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 16, 2011)

Sing - She & Him


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 16, 2011)

Bojangles - Pitbull


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2011)

Jacksonville - Brandon Flowers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 16, 2011)

Sophisticated Bad Girl - Colby O'Donis


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing, I left my ipod in a my pants pocket and it broke ;~;

I was listening to an engadget podcast before the accident though.


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Everything I'm Not - The Veronicas


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Victory - Soprano


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Breakeven - The Script


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 16, 2011)

Shape Da Future - Jet Set Radio Future


----------



## Thunder (Jan 16, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 16, 2011)

If Today Was Your Last Day - Nickelback


----------



## Liv (Jan 16, 2011)

Superman - Five For Fighting


----------



## OJ. (Jan 16, 2011)

Big Time Rush - Big Time Rush


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 16, 2011)

Taio Cruz ft. Travie McCoy- Higher
Eminem ft. Lil Wayne- No Love
Good modern music.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 17, 2011)

Roman's Revenge - Nicki Minaj ft. Eminem <3


----------



## merinda! (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam Malone - City and Colour


----------



## Liv (Jan 17, 2011)

The Band Perry - If I Die Young


----------



## Josh (Jan 17, 2011)

ohdangitsgabby said:


> Roman's Revenge - Nicki Minaj ft. Eminem <3


 
That's a tune right there

Lush - Skepta feat. Jay Sean


----------



## Josh (Jan 17, 2011)

Moment 4 life - Nicki Minaj feat. Drake


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 17, 2011)

My Body Is A Cage - Arcade Fire


----------



## SamXX (Jan 17, 2011)

merinda! said:


> Sam Malone - City and Colour


 
Sam Malone = Too close to my real name it's creepy.

I'm listening to:
Disappear - Beyonc?


----------



## Liv (Jan 17, 2011)

Swing, Swing - All American Rejects


----------



## Josh (Jan 17, 2011)

Cash Flow - Ace Hood feat. T-Pain & Rick Ross


----------



## Resonate (Jan 17, 2011)

SMS (Shine) - David Crowder Band


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Something About Us ~ Daft Punk


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah - Usher


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 17, 2011)

In The Sun - She & Him


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Radiator~ Family Force 5


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant

..Again.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 17, 2011)

Billionaire - Travie McCoy and Bruno Mars.

Don't ask why


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 17, 2011)

Higher - Taio Cruz ft Travie McCoy


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 17, 2011)

LM.C - 88 


Tis a smexy song, from hitman reborn


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Nightmares - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

Feed the Machine - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Epic song there, Brando.

Over You - Daughtry


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 17, 2011)

'What I Got' - Sublime.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Already Over - RED


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Epic song there, Brando.
> 
> Over You - Daughtry


 
Indeedy.

Bling - The Killers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

My Heart - Paramore


----------



## Sarah (Jan 17, 2011)

Rocketeer - Far East Movement & Ryan Tedder


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2011)

Sleeping Sickness - City and Colour


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2011)

Luckiest Loser - Bowling for Soup


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Half Of My Heart - John Mayer ft. Taylor Swift


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2011)

Adelleda - Alexisonfire


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Last Chance - Maroon 5


----------



## Princess (Jan 17, 2011)

Campus - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2011)

I Can Hear Music - She & Him


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 17, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't want to loose your love tonight - The Police


{I have been on a 80's music binge}


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 17, 2011)

Fly away - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 17, 2011)

Sitting, waiting, wishing - Jack Johnson


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 17, 2011)

One thing leads to another - The Fixx


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Rock the cabah - The Clash


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Should or should I go - The Clash


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 18, 2011)

Kenny G - Sentimental

I'm not into his type of music but I listened to that song and Forever in Love back when I was in pre-k. I miss being that little


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 18, 2011)

Not Alone - RED

Been on replay for a while now. Beautiful song.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

'Us' - Regina Spektor.

Don't judge.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Good to be back - Prism

{Going to listen to the whole album}


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't let him know - Prism


----------



## Callie (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm Gay - Bowling For Soup


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Cover girl - Prism


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Young and restless - Prism


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

American music - Prism


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Armageddon - Prism


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Virgina - Prism


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

You walked away again - Prism


----------



## Josh (Jan 18, 2011)

Retrosuperfuture - Rick Ross feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Josh (Jan 18, 2011)

The Way You Love Me - Keri Hilson feat. Rick Ross


----------



## Josh (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to My Hood - Dj Khaled feat. T-Pain, Rick Ross, Plies & Lil Wayne


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 18, 2011)

Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## merinda! (Jan 18, 2011)

Roman's Revenge ft. Eminem - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Me - Drake ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

Waiting for the End - Linkin Park


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2011)

Sleeping At Last - All This to Say


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

New sensation - INXS


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Dark blue - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2011)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace

It defines my life right now.. booyahh.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Take it home - The White Tie Affair


Take it home, take it home cuz I can't take anymore it's your touch, it's your taste it's your dress on the floor.
Take it home, take it home cuz I've been waiting all night for you and this is what I'm gonna do.
Ice, ice melt you're hot, baby girl let down your guard, rush rush for that touch just one taste can't get enough.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 18, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #4 (7 Kettles)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

'Paper Thin Walls' - Modest Mouse.


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

The ghosts of los angeles - The Ready Set


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2011)

Firepower - DatsiK


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Boys of summer - Don Henley


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 18, 2011)

Give Into Me - Leighton Meester Ft. Garrett Hedlund

lolol slowly developing a liking towards country


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Walk like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Rock lobster - B-52's


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Heat of the moment - Asia


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Low rider - ZZ Top


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Bust a move - Young MC


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Funk cold medina - Tone Loc


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2011)

Grizzly Bear - All We Ask


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 18, 2011)

Taio Cruz ft. Travie McCoy- Higher


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2011)

Romans Revenge - Nicki Minaj feat. Eminem


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2011)

Get It All - Sean Garrett feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2011)

Teach you to fly - Wiz Khalifa

Taylor Gang or run 10 miles with Wiz Khalifa's lungs :L


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2011)

Romans Revenge (Remix) - Nicki Minaj feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## SamXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Teeth - Lady GaGa


----------



## Josh (Jan 19, 2011)

Dear Mama - Tupac


----------



## Joe (Jan 19, 2011)

Sleepyhead - Passion Pit


----------



## Caius (Jan 19, 2011)

RINGDINGDINGDING - Dj Sammy


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2011)

I Can't Tell You Why - Eagles


----------



## muffun (Jan 19, 2011)

Half Light i - Arcade Fire


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 19, 2011)

Home - Three Days Grace


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

Te Siento - Wisin Y Yandel


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 20, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/visiiri/galaxy

this.  whatever the **** this is.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamscape - 009 Sound System


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2011)

Celebration - Tank feat. Drake


----------



## Kyel (Jan 20, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa -"Studio Lovin'"


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2011)

Start Again - RED


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2011)

Jesus Muzik - Lecrae


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

Ni?a Bonita - Chino y Nacho


----------



## SamXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Schei?e - Lady GaGa


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Caius (Jan 20, 2011)

Still listening to the Nier soundtrack here. It's been a couple days but I can't turn it off...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

Nadie Te Amar? Como Yo - Dyland Y Lenny


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Caleb (Jan 20, 2011)

The Killers- When You Were Young


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

The Killers - All These Things I've Done


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

No Surprise - Daughtry


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside

THE KILLERS & COLDPLAY PLAYLIST! YAY!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull


 
I LOVE this song. Glad I was able to catch it on the radio today, or I probably would never have heard it. (D


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

The Killers - Somebody Told Me


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2011)

Emergency - Paramore.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

For Reasons Unknown - The Killers


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

Only The Young - Brandon Flowers


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

Was It Something I Said? - Brandon Flowers


----------



## muffun (Jan 20, 2011)

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm Sleeping in a Submarine


----------



## SockHead (Jan 20, 2011)

Sticks and Bricks - A Day To Remember


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 20, 2011)

Sigur Ros - Olsen Olsen


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

El Mejor De Todos Los Tiempos - Daddy Yankee


----------



## Liv (Jan 20, 2011)

This Is How It Feels - The Veronicas


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 20, 2011)

Wolfgang Gartner - Hook Shot


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 20, 2011)

Ni?a Bonita - Chino y Nacho

I love this song. New current favorite.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2011)

Tu Cari?ito - Puerto Rican Power


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2011)

Do It Like a Dude - Jessie J


----------



## Resonate (Jan 21, 2011)

You saved me - Liberty University Campus Praise Band


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely Maybe - FM Static

_He loves her definitely maybe..._


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2011)

Only The Young - Brandon Flowers


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2011)

Rap Song - T-Pain feat. Rick Ross tha Boss


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2011)

Feed the Machine - RED


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2011)

Girls - Ndubz


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2011)

Bling - The Killers


----------



## muffun (Jan 21, 2011)

I've Got Your Number - Passion Pit


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2011)

Winner - Jamie Foxx feat. Justin Timberlake and T.I.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2011)

Christmas Lights - Coldplay


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 21, 2011)

New Divide - Linkin Park


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 21, 2011)

Far East Movement:
 Rocketeer


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 21, 2011)

Head Over Heels - Vogue in the Movement


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2011)

Money - Brian "Head" Welch


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 21, 2011)

Your Love Is A Song - Switchfoot


----------



## muffun (Jan 21, 2011)

Loveshack - The B52's


----------



## Resonate (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh My Dear - Tenth Avenue North


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 22, 2011)

Take it home - White Tie Affair


----------



## Micah (Jan 22, 2011)

Starstruck - Lady Gaga


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Say Aah - Trey Songz feat. Fabolous


----------



## Liv (Jan 22, 2011)

If I Die Young - The Band Perry


----------



## Caius (Jan 22, 2011)

Cantarella - Vocaloid


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

The Problem ~ downhere


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Syllables - Eminem feat. Jay-Z, Dr. Dre, Stat Quo, Ca$his & 50 Cent


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Reverse Cowgirl - T-Pain feat. Young Jeezy


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Roger that - Young Money (Lil Wayne, Tyga & Nicki Minaj)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 22, 2011)

wiz khalifa - ink my whole body


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Taylor Gang be taking over.

We're Done - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Friendly - Wiz Khalifa feat. Curren$y


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 22, 2011)

Kanye West Ft. Dwele - Flashing Lights


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

Game Over - Tinchy Stryder feat. Giggs, Professor Green, Tinie Tempa, Devlin, Example, Chipmunk


----------



## SamXX (Jan 22, 2011)

You & I - Lady GaGa


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 22, 2011)

The Fastest Kid Alive - This One Goes To 11


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2011)

2012 - Jay Sean feat. Nicki Minaj


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 22, 2011)

Runner Runner - So Obvious


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 22, 2011)

Jedi Mind Tricks - I Against I


----------



## PaJami (Jan 22, 2011)

Hotel California -- Eagles


----------



## Caius (Jan 22, 2011)

Same ol'


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 22, 2011)

MSTRKRFT feat. John Legend - Heartbreaker


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## merinda! (Jan 23, 2011)

Moment 4 Life ft. Drake - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 23, 2011)

Con te Partiro - Andrea Bocelli
My grandpa got me hooked on this guy's music. His voice is just beautiful.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 23, 2011)

Designer Drugs - Zombies!
crazy ****, cant wait to hear it live next month


----------



## Caius (Jan 23, 2011)

Beast of blood - Malice Mizer


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 24, 2011)

Phrenic Phever ~ Homestuck Album Six: Heir of Transparency

I love the music from Homestuck so hard =D


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 24, 2011)

New Order - Age of Consent


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2011)

No Hands - Waka Flocka Flame feat. Wale and Roscoe Dash


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

Only the Young - Brandon Flowers


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 24, 2011)

albi the racist dragon - Flight of the concords


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant


----------



## SockHead (Jan 24, 2011)

Another Song About The Weekend (Acoustic) - A Day To Remember


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2011)

No Love Lost - Joy Division


----------



## Jaiden :P (Jan 24, 2011)

Tonight - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 24, 2011)

Some Puerto Rican house mix to which I can't find the name of.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 25, 2011)

Brown Eyes - Lady Gaga


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2011)

Swagger Like Us - T.I. feat. Jay Z, Kanye West, Lil Wayne and MIA


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2011)

Beast Mode - B.o.B


----------



## Caius (Jan 25, 2011)

My roommate playing vidya games.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2011)

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 25, 2011)

Perfect two- Auburn


----------



## Jaiden :P (Jan 25, 2011)

Romans Revenge- Nicki Minaj :3


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty Girl Rock- Keri Hilson :T ^^ Heyy Jay


----------



## Jaiden :P (Jan 25, 2011)

Im still fly- Drake  Heylo Rho vv


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2011)

Bling - The Killers


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 25, 2011)

Suffocation - Crystal Castles


----------



## Caius (Jan 25, 2011)

Thunder. Storm outside.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jan 25, 2011)

The Game ft. Fabolous - Ferrari Lifestyle


----------



## Mino (Jan 26, 2011)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - There She Goes My Beautiful World


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't Wake me When it's Over - Lifehouse


----------



## Thunder (Jan 26, 2011)

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## merinda! (Jan 26, 2011)

Getting Nowhere ft. John Legend - Magnetic Man


----------



## Thunder (Jan 26, 2011)

Do What You Want - Ok Go


----------



## Kyel (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Auditorium - Mos Def ft. Slick Rick


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2011)

On Top of the World - T.I. feat. B.o.B. & Ludacris


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8



one more time.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2011)

I Know - Diddy Dirty Money feat. Chris Brown & Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 27, 2011)

Fall for your type- Drake.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2011)

^Good choice girl.

In the Morning - J.Cole feat. Drake


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Seduction - Eminem


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Uncle johnny - The Killers

HEY, JOHNNY I GOT FAITH IN YOU MAN


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Make Me - Janet Jackson


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Faceless-  RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome - The Bloody Beetroots ft. The Cool Kids


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

A youtube video posted in the IRC:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R941dohjtow

I blame Andy/Miranda.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Fences - Paramore


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage The Elephant

Heya, Lexi


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Believe - Skillet

Hey there, Brandon.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

How ya doin'?

Bling - The Killers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm doin' good. You?

Marry Me (First Dance Mix) - Train


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Good, good. A bit bored though =p

Injection - Rise Against


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah. I've been bored all day. Sucks. =P

Don't Turn Back - Colby O'Donis


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

No good games to play? 

Homecoming - Kanye West ft. Chris Martin


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm debatin' on going to play some Red Dead Redemption or Fable 3, but I'm too lazy... I really want to get Deadspace 2 soon. o:

Runaway - Maroon 5


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

I know that feeling of laziness, lol, that's why my Wii is still sitting in the living room.

Here it Goes Again - Ok Go


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha. My Wii sat in our living room for a little over two weeks before my mom finally decided to force me to move it. 

& Down - Boys Noize


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

my Mom is kinda the opposite actually, she wants it outside so she can use WiiFit :L

Until the End - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Dashboard - Modest Mouse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 27, 2011)

My mom might end up the same way soon... She wants to buy that Zumba fitness. o3o

The music and sounds on Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol, i hate it when my Mom buys all these fitness games, or motion controlled games, this is probably the main reason i don't wanna get Kinect or Playstation Move..

Gibberish - Relient K


----------



## SockHead (Jan 27, 2011)

Right Now (Na Na Na) - Asking Alexandria


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## SockHead (Jan 28, 2011)

Better Off Without You - Veara


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 28, 2011)

Natural's Not In It - Gang of Four


----------



## Thunder (Jan 28, 2011)

Only The Young - Brandon Flowers


----------



## merinda! (Jan 28, 2011)

Paradise Circus ft. Hope Sandoval - Massive Attack


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2011)

Wicked.


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 28, 2011)

Chasing Cars- Snow patrol


----------



## SockHead (Jan 28, 2011)

On A Saturday - Four Year Strong


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 28, 2011)

What the Hell- Avril Lavigne


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Caius (Jan 29, 2011)

SPB presents Ryu☆ SPECIAL MEGA-MIX 2:25 Ryu☆ EXIT TUNES PRESENTS SUPER PRODUCERS BEAT MIXED BY Ryu☆


----------



## Kyel (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## merinda! (Jan 29, 2011)

Paris Blue - Lykke Li


----------



## Resonate (Jan 29, 2011)

SMS (Shine) - David Crowder Band


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)

Brill song.


----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

Pursuit of Happiness - Kid Cudi ft. MGMT & Ratata


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

Giving Up The Gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

Passing Of America - Alexisonfire


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

September - Marianas Trench


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Princess (Jan 30, 2011)

I Don't Need To Know - City and Colour


----------



## Rhonda (Jan 30, 2011)

Who Dat Girl- Flo Rida ft Akon


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2011)

Mountain Fortress Delta VII ~ The One Ups


----------



## Resonate (Jan 30, 2011)

Your Hand in Mine ~ Explosions in the Sky


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Gasolina - Daddy Yankee ft. Pitbull and N.O.R.E


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Jar Of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## Josh (Jan 30, 2011)

I Invented Sex - Trey Songz feat. Drake


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Talkin' to Myself - Eminem ft. Kobe


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Take Over Control - Afrojack ft. Eva Simons


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Hysteria - Muse


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Hear Me Now - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Let Go - RED


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

When You Were Young - THe Killers

Oh no, quadruple post D:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 30, 2011)

Bad Brandon, bad!

Feedback - Janet Jackson


----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not my fault! No one else was posting 

High of 75 - Relient K


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Thunder (Jan 30, 2011)

Four Winds - Bright Eyes


----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2011)

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Micah (Jan 31, 2011)

Up In The Stars - Swimming With Dolphins

Sounds like Owl City except 100x better.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

Pantscada - Panty Stocking soundtrack.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 31, 2011)

The Creep - The Lonley Island


----------



## Thunder (Jan 31, 2011)

Drumming Song - F&TM


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Feed The Machine - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Bliss - Muse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Faceless - RED

Yay for the AOL listening party. I can listen to the full CD this week until I can get money to buy it on iTunes. xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Lie to Me (Denial) - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Faceless - RED
> 
> Yay for the AOL listening party. I can listen to the full CD this week until I can get money to buy it on iTunes. xD


 
I heard they're selling Until we have Faces for 5.99 at Best Buy :0 Almost half off.

Waiting for the End - Linkin Park


----------



## Resonate (Feb 1, 2011)

SMS (Shine) - David Crowder Band


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Buried Beneath - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Not Alone - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Who We Are - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Best Is Yet to Come - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Do What You Want - Ok Go


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Hymn for the Missing - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Hero - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

The Catalyst - Linkin Park


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

8bit - deadmau5


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

This Too Shall Pass (Sunday Hangover remix) - Passion Pit


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 1, 2011)

Move For me- Deadmau5 and Kaskade


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Dimelo - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Bahaha. I love my friend for posting this on his Facebook.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

@Lexi: I had to stop 9 seconds into the video :x

Seven nation army - The White Stripes


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

The voices annoy me to no end, but the song is pretty comical.

But that's just me.

Ring My Bells - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with you on the annoying voices parts =P

Only watched 9 seconds of it so i can't judge it on how comical it is.

Rip it Up - JET


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

It's Not Me It's You - Skillet


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Demon Hunter - Not Ready to Die


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 1, 2011)

Bad Selection - deadmau5


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

This is War - 30S2M


----------



## Micah (Feb 1, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Faceless - RED
> 
> Yay for the AOL listening party. I can listen to the full CD this week until I can get money to buy it on iTunes. xD


Is the album good? My copy's not supposed to arrive until tomorrow. I was thinking about writing a review for it when I get it.

Until We Have Faces - RED  (I cheated and listened to this song on Youtube)


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

Map of the Problematique - Muse


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Micah said:


> Is the album good? My copy's not supposed to arrive until tomorrow. I was thinking about writing a review for it when I get it.


 
The album is really good. Practically every song became an instant favorite of mine. You won't be disappointed when it arrives and you listen to the rest of the album for the first time. Let me know what you think of it when it arrives, if it hasn't already.

Do You Know - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Lie to Me (Denial) - RED

Listening to the album again. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2011)

Veridis Quo ~ Daft Punk


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Lie to Me (Denial) - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Let It Burn - RED


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Fed Up - DJ Khaled feat. Usher, Young Jeezy, Rick Ross & Drake


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Da Da Da - Lil Wayne


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 2, 2011)

Not Alone - RED


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Find Your Love - Drake


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2011)

Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## Josh (Feb 2, 2011)

Give Me The Ball - Eminem


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2011)

New York, New York (Crysis 2 Trailer) - Rob Graves


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 2, 2011)

Lupe Fiasco - Words I Never Said


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2011)

Out From Under - RED


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2011)

My CD finally came!!! *squeals like a little girl*   

Let It Burn - RED


----------



## Josh (Feb 3, 2011)

**** The Money - B.o.B. feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Josh (Feb 3, 2011)

Mezmorized - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2011)

Best Is Yet To Come - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 3, 2011)

Backseat - New Boyz ft. Dev and the Cataracs


----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2011)

The Outside - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 4, 2011)

Lie to Me (Denial) RED

Probably one of my favorites off the new CD.


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2011)

^I agree. That and Who We Are are my favorites.

Not Alone - RED


----------



## Caius (Feb 4, 2011)

Song of the Ancients - 15 Nightmares (Nier & Nier Replicant)


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2011)

Let It Burn - RED


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

With You - Lil Wayne feat. Drake


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

Wont Stop - Sean Kingston feat. Justin Bieber

Got to admit, Justin went kinda hard on this track.


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

Price Tag - Jessie J feat. B.o.B.


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2011)

Hymn For The Missing - RED


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

Tear The Ground - Erreon Lee


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

In the Cut - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2011)

Before Im Gone - J.Cole


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2011)

Buried Beneath - RED


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 5, 2011)

Hymn for the Missing - RED

Wow. This song actually brought a tear to my eye, and I've never had a song do that to me. Beautiful song.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 5, 2011)

Crystal Castles Ft. Robert Smith - Not In Love


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 5, 2011)

Sophisticated Bad Girl - Colby O'Donis


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 5, 2011)

Amos Lee - Flower


----------



## Liv (Feb 6, 2011)

Untouched - The Veronicas


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2011)

Reverse Cowgirl - T-Pain feat. Young Jeezy


----------



## Liv (Feb 6, 2011)

****in' Perfect - P!nk


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 6, 2011)

<- That


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 6, 2011)

Kiss - Prince

_I just need your body baby, from dusk til dawn._  haha


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2011)

Monster - Kanye West feat. Jay-Z, Rick Ross, Nicki Minaj and Bon Iver


----------



## Liv (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. Brightside - The Killers


----------



## Josh (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm the Best - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2011)

Lie to Me - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2011)

Let it Burn - RED

I'm loving this song


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 7, 2011)

^I love that song!

The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2011)

I know, it's awesome =D

Chop Suey - System of a Down


Not really my kinda music, but it's catchy.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 7, 2011)

Lean on me by Group 1 Crew.


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 7, 2011)

Jar Of Hearts- Christina Perri


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 8, 2011)

No Boundaries - Kris Allen


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2011)

Faceless - RED


----------



## bud (Feb 9, 2011)

Decade /DJ Taka

That song is stuck in my head


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Feb 9, 2011)

"The Headless Waltz"- Voltaire
Quite catchy for a song about decapitation.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...lk-More-Rokk&p=1174912&viewfull=1#post1174912


----------



## Kyel (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 10, 2011)

Estoy Enamorado - Wisin y Yandel


----------



## SockHead (Feb 10, 2011)

Senior Skip Day - Mac Miller


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2011)

Stop & Erase - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Trundle (Feb 10, 2011)

Open Wide - Future of Forestry


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 10, 2011)

Sleigh Bells - Tell 'Em


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 11, 2011)

freezepop - swimming pool


----------



## merinda! (Feb 11, 2011)

Rocketeer ft. Ryan Tedder - Far East Movement


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 11, 2011)

freezepop - harebrained scheme
+ freezepop general


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 11, 2011)

Estoy Enamorado - Wisin y Yandel

God, the video for this song is so sad...


----------



## Micah (Feb 12, 2011)

Let It Burn - RED


----------



## ATWA (Feb 13, 2011)

Cicatriz- The Mars Volta


----------



## Monstarrx (Feb 13, 2011)

The Fame - Lady Gaga


----------



## Liv (Feb 13, 2011)

To celebrate the Grammy Award:

Resistance - Muse


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2011)

The Kind - Flyleaf


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

I Need A Doctor - Dr. Dre ft. Eminem and Skylar Grey


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

S&M - Rihanna


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

What The Hell - Avril Lavigne


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

6 Foot 7 Foot - Lil Wayne ft. Cory Gunz


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady GaGa


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2011)

Your Love Is A Mystery - Hawk Nelson

What happened to this band? >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2011)

Bring Em Out (feat. Drake Bell) - Hawk Nelson


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 14, 2011)

Buried Beneath - RED


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 15, 2011)

freezepop - get ready to rokk


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 15, 2011)

Tokyo Drift - Teriyaki Boyz


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2011)

Lovegame (Instrumental) - Lady Gaga


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2011)

You guys have bad taste in music IMO.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2011)

Who Dat Girl - Flo Rida ft. Akon


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2011)

Awake and Alive - Skillet


----------



## merinda! (Feb 16, 2011)

Teardrop ft. Elizabeth Fraser - Massive Attack


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2011)

Background - Lecrae feat. C-Lite


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 16, 2011)

Loco (My World) - Dyland y Yandel


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2011)

Another Name - Philmont


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 17, 2011)

Quere Pa' Que Te Quieran - Dyland y Lenny


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 17, 2011)

Nadie Te Amar? Como Yo - Dyland y Lenny


----------



## Liv (Feb 17, 2011)

Born This Way - Lady Gaga

(can't... stop... listening to it... addicted..)


----------



## merinda! (Feb 18, 2011)

Panic! At the Disco - Ballad of Mona Lisa


----------



## Micah (Feb 18, 2011)

Away From Me - The Letter Black


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 18, 2011)

No Me Digas Que No - Enrique Iglesias ft. Wisin y Yandel


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2011)

Feed the Machine - RED


----------



## Micah (Feb 18, 2011)

Leave You Now - House of Heroes


----------



## Rhonda (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't Stop- Innerpartysystem

"Dear future, I bought you. I own the right, to let go, destroy you, This is my life." (Love this song)


----------



## FallChild (Feb 20, 2011)

E.T. by Katy Perry because my friend said if you replace 'boy' with 'iphone'. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Micah (Feb 21, 2011)

Through Your Eyes - Worth Dying For (feat. Trevor McNevan)


----------



## Liv (Feb 22, 2011)

Carolina Liar - Show Me What I'm Looking For


----------



## muffun (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy - Best Coast


----------



## Liv (Feb 23, 2011)

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars


----------



## Kyel (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Caleb (Feb 25, 2011)

The Audition- Dance Halls Turn to Ghost Towns


----------



## Liv (Feb 25, 2011)

Here In Your Arms - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey we're back
http://jonathankatz.com/wkatz/


----------



## Liv (Feb 26, 2011)

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

Friend Like That - Hawk Nelson


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

What's it like to be a ghost? - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

Softer to Me - RelientK


----------



## Liv (Mar 1, 2011)

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## Liv (Mar 2, 2011)

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Thunder (Mar 2, 2011)

Who We Are - RED


----------



## muffun (Mar 2, 2011)

Rumour Has It - Adele


----------



## Liv (Mar 2, 2011)

Shiver - Coldplay


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

Everythings not Lost - Coldplay


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 4, 2011)

New Order - Age of Consent


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Mar 7, 2011)

The Future Soon- Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread shouldn't be so dead >:/

MICAH, LEXI, GET OVER HERE.

Feed the Machine - RED


----------



## Micah (Mar 10, 2011)

Umbrella - Naima Adedapo


----------



## Josh (Mar 10, 2011)

Go Hard - Dj Khaled feat. T-Pain and Kanye West


----------



## MasterC (Mar 11, 2011)

Vocaloid-Meltdown(Kaito version)


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

That Good - Wiz Khalifa and Snoop Dogg


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Kush - Dr. Dre feat. Snoop Dogg and Akon


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

Donald Trump - Mac Miller


----------



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2011)

Mess of Me - Switchfoot


----------



## Josh (Mar 11, 2011)

On My Level - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## merinda! (Mar 12, 2011)

Gifted ft. Kanye West, Lykke Li and Santigold - N.A.S.A.


----------



## muffun (Mar 13, 2011)

What You Know - Two Door Cinema Club


----------



## Micah (Mar 13, 2011)

Deliver Us - The Prince of Egypt Soundtrack


----------



## Josh (Mar 14, 2011)

Follow Your Dream - T.I.

Who said rap songs didn't have good messages?


----------



## Liv (Mar 14, 2011)

Somebody Told Me - The Killers


----------



## Iober (Mar 14, 2011)

Joe Hisaishi - Impossible Dream

pianos man


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2011)

Who Says - Selena Gomez


----------



## Callie (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything - Michael Bubl?
The song is so adorable, and I freaking love the dude's name. Bubl? :3


----------



## ATWA (Mar 15, 2011)

The Pot- Tool

This bass line is raping the **** out of me


----------



## Rhonda (Mar 16, 2011)

Adorable- Artist Vrs Poet :]


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2011)

Dance or Die (Technical Difficulties Remix) - Family Force 5


----------



## Josh (Mar 18, 2011)

The Race - Wiz Khalifa

Great song just to **** around.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 18, 2011)

Dust Bowl Dance - Mumford & Sons


----------



## Liv (Mar 18, 2011)

Loser Like Me - Glee Cast


----------



## Josh (Mar 19, 2011)

Look at Me Now - Chris Brown feat. Busta Rhymes & Lil Wayne


----------



## Liv (Mar 19, 2011)

Losing My Religion - Glee Cast


----------



## Josh (Mar 19, 2011)

Donald Trump - Mac Miller


----------



## Micah (Mar 20, 2011)

The Breaking of the Fellowship - Howard Shore


----------



## Josh (Mar 20, 2011)

Drink The Night Away - Tyga feat. Mario and Game


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 21, 2011)

Low Rider - War


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2011)

While You're Away - The Letter Black


----------



## Keiichi (Mar 22, 2011)

Neutron Star Collision (Love is Forever) - Muse.


----------



## Josh (Mar 22, 2011)

No Sleep - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Keiichi (Mar 23, 2011)

Almost Easy - Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Josh (Mar 23, 2011)

Strip - T.I. feat. Trey Songz & Young Dro


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 23, 2011)

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 23, 2011)

Look Away - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 23, 2011)

Coraz?n Espinado - Santana


----------



## Keiichi (Mar 24, 2011)

Hysteria - Muse.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 25, 2011)

Smooth - Santana


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2011)

Down Low - Travis Porter feat. Tyga


----------



## Liv (Mar 26, 2011)

All Around Me - Flyleaf


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 26, 2011)

O.K. Computer


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2011)

One Night Stand - Keri Hilson feat. Chris Brown


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 26, 2011)

The Spirit of the Radio - Rush


----------



## Liv (Mar 27, 2011)

Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 27, 2011)

I Want You Back - Jackson 5


----------



## Josh (Mar 27, 2011)

No Bull**** - Chris Brown


----------



## Ron Swanson (Mar 27, 2011)

Ridin' In My Car - She & Him


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 29, 2011)

Miss You - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Liv (Mar 30, 2011)

Mean - Taylor Swift


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is? - Chicago


----------



## Liv (Mar 30, 2011)

When It All Falls Apart - The Veronicas


----------



## Josh (Mar 30, 2011)

Reminded - Tyga feat. Adele


----------



## Liv (Mar 30, 2011)

Put Your Records On - Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 31, 2011)

hardcore.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2011)

Ferry Corsten - Rock Your Body

Yay, LBP2


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet Child o Mine - Guns 'n Roses
Not the crappy Fergie version.


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2011)

The Outside - RED


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Bieber - Justin Bieber

He acts so ****ing cocky in this song and he's not all that, Now I understand all of your feelings towards him.


----------



## Liv (Apr 3, 2011)

Dear Maria - All Time Low


----------



## Liv (Apr 3, 2011)

Yellowcard - Ocean Avenue


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2011)

I Get Money - Birdman feat. T-Pain, Mac Maine & Lil Wayne


----------



## Liv (Apr 3, 2011)

Jumper - Third Eye Blind


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2011)

Be Alright - Sekklow


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - Elton John


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 3, 2011)

The Annihilation of Monsteropolis/Airman ~ The Megas


----------



## Micah (Apr 3, 2011)

Blow Your High - Lecrae feat. Canon


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 4, 2011)

Firefly - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Micah (Apr 4, 2011)

The White Tree - Howard Shore


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 4, 2011)

Forward Motion - TFK


----------



## Micah (Apr 4, 2011)

Glory Seeker - Immediate Music


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2011)

Weightless - All Time Low


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2011)

Written on Her - Birdman feat. Jay Sean


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 4, 2011)

Gimme Some Lovin' - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Micah (Apr 5, 2011)

U Don't Know Me Like That - FM Static


----------



## rafren (Apr 5, 2011)

The Good Life - Weezer


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 5, 2011)

One (Your Name) - Swedish House Mafia ft. Pharrell


----------



## Micah (Apr 6, 2011)

F.M.S.T.A.T.I.C - FM Static

This album is freaking amazing.


----------



## Micah (Apr 8, 2011)

Black Tattoo - FM Static


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2011)

The Weed Iz Mine - Snoop Dog feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2011)

What Are You Waiting For? - My Little Cheap Dictaphone


----------



## Micah (Apr 8, 2011)

Wounded - The Letter Black


----------



## Micah (Apr 8, 2011)

Since I Met You - DC Talk


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 9, 2011)

Brand New Day - Fireflight


----------



## Micah (Apr 9, 2011)

Who Says - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 9, 2011)

The Hunger - Fireflight

Man... they are going to be an hour away from me at Youth 2011, and I can't go because I'm not apart of a Youth Group. Youth 2011 looks so epicly awesome, too. I wish my mom would just join a church already.


----------



## Micah (Apr 9, 2011)

Aw, that sucks. They add a really hardcore scream when they play The Hunger live. It's pretty awesome.

And Philmont's gonna be there too. You have to find a way to go.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 9, 2011)

Britney Spears - Till the World Ends (Bloody Beetroots remix)


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 9, 2011)

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Yokie (Apr 9, 2011)

Slipknot - Psychosocial

What's wrong with me? :S


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 9, 2011)

Wizzle - No Sleep


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 9, 2011)

Undeniable - Salvador


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 10, 2011)

Promise of Redemption ~ The Megas


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2011)

Breathe Into Me - RED


----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2011)

Cruise Control - Mac Miller feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 11, 2011)

Que Veux-tu - Yelle

DON'T ASK ME WHAT IT MEANS IT JUST SOUNDS FUN


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 11, 2011)

Sum 41 - Hell Song


----------



## Liv (Apr 11, 2011)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Micah (Apr 12, 2011)

Dang Girl - Family Force 5

O.M.G. Eargasm


----------



## Thunder (Apr 13, 2011)

Holiday - Green Day


----------



## Liv (Apr 13, 2011)

Emotion - Daft Punk



(found my new favorite song)


----------



## merinda! (Apr 14, 2011)

More - Usher


----------



## Micah (Apr 14, 2011)

Radiator (Jasen Rauch remix) - Family Force 5

Combines two of the things I love: Family Force 5 and Jasen Rauch


----------



## Josh (Apr 14, 2011)

Drink The Night Away - Tyga feat. Mario & Game


----------



## Elliot (Apr 14, 2011)

Good Life - One Republic.

I like that song


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

Brick By Boring Brick - Paramore

I've been loving it a lot lately


----------



## PoxyLemon (Apr 15, 2011)

Rope - Foo Fighters


----------



## Micah (Apr 17, 2011)

The Slam - tobyMac


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

Ven A Bailar - Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2011)

Shake Me Down - Cage the Elephant

I think i need more songs on my Itunes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

E.T. - Katy Perry ft. Kanye West


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2011)

Feel Good Inc. Gorillaz


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

La La Land - Demi Lavato


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 2 / 3 Theme (Eminence Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeyo - The Bloody Beetroots ft. Raw Man


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2011)

Crystal Flash by virt

It's a 22 minute song.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

Move - TFK


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBUOPCi9sr8


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 17, 2011)

Shattered - Trading Yesterday


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

in case anyone wants to know what i listen to while i drive around all day.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

I follow Rivers.


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2011)

Snap Back - Mac Miller


----------



## Liv (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost Lover - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## Josh (Apr 19, 2011)

G **** - Chris Brown and Tyga


----------



## Liv (Apr 19, 2011)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Micah (Apr 22, 2011)

Hero (Legion of Doom Remix) - Skillet


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 23, 2011)

Viva Las Vegas - ZZ Top


----------



## SockHead (Apr 23, 2011)

Pap Smear - Crystal Castles


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 24, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> in case anyone wants to know what i listen to while i drive around all day.


 
omg, do your ears hurt  ?


----------



## Nightray (Apr 24, 2011)

Day 'n' Night - Kid Cudi vs Crookers


----------



## Liv (Apr 26, 2011)

Boston - Augustana


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 28, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## Liv (Apr 28, 2011)

I Feel Pretty/Un-pretty - Glee Cast


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Apr 28, 2011)

bring me the horizon - chelsea smile


----------



## Micah (Apr 29, 2011)

Drink Up Me Hearties - Hans Zimmer


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 1, 2011)

How We Roll (remix) - Don Omar ft. Busta Rhymes, Reek Da Villain, and J-Doe


----------



## Kyel (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Princess (May 5, 2011)

Drop it like it's Hot - Snoop Dogg ft. Pharrell Williams


----------



## Kyel (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Josh (May 6, 2011)

Reminded - Tyga feat. Adele 

The lyrics are so ****ing true. I hate Gucci Mane.


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2011)

Sister - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## KoolKitteh (May 6, 2011)

Fences - Paramore


----------



## Kyel (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 7, 2011)

This incredibly loud concert right outside my window. >:\
/curmudgeon


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2011)

Written in the Stars - Tinie Tempah ft. Eric Turner

Haven't posted here in awhile.


----------



## Princess (May 7, 2011)

Kyel said:


>


 This is incredible.. just sayin.


Accidents - Alexisonfire


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 7, 2011)

Desperate - Fireflight


----------



## muffun (May 7, 2011)

Friendly Fires's album _Pala_. Thank the Lord Almighty for album leaks. The album is amazing.


----------



## Kyel (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Princess (May 12, 2011)

God Hates Us - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Kyel (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 13, 2011)

Quiet - LIGHTS.


----------



## Liv (May 14, 2011)

Red and Blue - Lady Gaga


----------



## Princess (May 14, 2011)

Vex - Alexisonfire


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 14, 2011)

I Need A Dollar - Aloe Blacc


----------



## Princess (May 16, 2011)

Like A Lover by Wolf In A Spacesuit


----------



## Liv (May 16, 2011)

Wonderful - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah (May 16, 2011)

Hair - Lady Gaga


----------



## Liv (May 16, 2011)

Micah said:


> Hair - Lady Gaga


 

Meh, I was listening to that and I don't really like it.

But to extend this Lady Gaga trend...

Wish You Were Here - Lady Gaga


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Liv (May 17, 2011)

Again Again - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah (May 17, 2011)

The Pirate That Should Not Be - Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## Kyel (May 19, 2011)

yesx10


----------



## SamXX (May 19, 2011)

Lady Gaga - The Queen


----------



## Josh (May 19, 2011)

Red Nation - Game feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Kyel (May 19, 2011)




----------



## rafren (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

rafren said:


>


 
I would have posted that but then people would think I'm trolling when I actually like the song


----------



## Micah (May 20, 2011)

Guilty of Being Innocent of Being Jack Sparrow - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Caleb (May 20, 2011)

2nd Sucks- A Day to Remember


----------



## rafren (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Kyel (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Liv (May 21, 2011)

Dance In The Dark - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah (May 21, 2011)

South of Heaven's Chanting Mermaids (Paper Diamond Remix) - Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2011)

Mermaids - Hans Zimmer/Eric Whitacre

Probably THE most epic thing you will ever hear in your life.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

Too much, too young, too fast - Airbourne


----------



## Liv (May 22, 2011)

These Days - Nico


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

So What - P!nk


----------



## Liv (May 22, 2011)

My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2011)

Palm Tree Escape - Hans Zimmer feat. Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## Liv (May 22, 2011)

Sweet Talk - The Killers


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2011)

Liv said:


> The Killers



(Y)

Skeleton Key - Margot & the Nuclear So-and-Sos

tnx Psycho


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2011)

The Mumakil - Howard Shore


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2011)

For Our Elegant Castle - Of Montreal


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 22, 2011)

Dirty Dancer - Enrique Iglesias with Usher (ft. Lil Wayne)


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Young - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Micah (May 23, 2011)

Dang Girl - Family Force 5


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 23, 2011)

More Like Her - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Gitana - Shakira


----------



## Micah (May 23, 2011)

Schei?e - Lady Gaga


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 23, 2011)

No Surprise - Daughtry


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 24, 2011)

Let there be rock-AC/DC


----------



## Niya (May 25, 2011)

Comatose-Skillet <3


----------



## Psychonaut (May 25, 2011)

bad seed - metallica (sp?)


----------



## Micah (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Masquerade - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## rafren (May 25, 2011)




----------



## crazyredd45 (May 25, 2011)

Lifes sweet drug - Slash's Snakepit


----------



## merinda! (May 28, 2011)

Method Man - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2011)

40 Deep - Lecrae (feat. Tedashii & Trip Lee)


----------



## Josh (May 28, 2011)

How to Love - Lil Wayne


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2011)

Life Is Simple In The Moonlight - The Strokes


----------



## Micah (May 29, 2011)

Falling Down - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Psychonaut (May 29, 2011)




----------



## NikoKing (May 29, 2011)

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## Liv (May 29, 2011)

Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 29, 2011)

Conspiracy - Paramore.


----------



## Trundle (May 29, 2011)

Renegade by Manafest.


----------



## Princess (May 29, 2011)

Down On Me - Jeremih ft. 50 Cent


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 29, 2011)

Knives And Pens- Black Veil Brides


----------



## Kyel (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## twinkinator (Jun 1, 2011)

Spoiler: Songs I Have stuck in my head


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bullitt-Various Artists


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 1, 2011)

I can hear my brooo listening to something by Sleeping With Sirens.

(I don't know what the song is called) - Sleeping With Sirens.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma Got A Facebook - Yourfavoritemartian


----------



## Kyel (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

My man - Funny Girl


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

BGM :


----------



## Josh (Jun 5, 2011)

Am I a Psycho - Tech N9ne feat. Hopsin & B.o.B.

His album is going to be hard.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2011)

Bang Bang Bang - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Runnin' wild - Airbourne

THey are the modern day acdc


----------



## SamXX (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicki Minaj - Check It Out (feat. Will.I.Am)


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2011)

**** Food - Tech N9ne feat. T-Pain & Lil Wayne


----------



## Micah (Jun 8, 2011)

Falls Apart (Live) - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Micah (Jun 9, 2011)

Slow Bleed - Thousand Foot Krutch

_Sometimes I fall asleep and then I lose control
I try to find my way out without letting go
And when I lose my mind, if it comes back this time, if I don't turn out perfect, will you be a friend of mine?_


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2011)

Old Yellow Bricks - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Heartless - Dia Frampton (The Voice)


----------



## Caleb (Jun 9, 2011)

Prophecy- Asking Alexandria


----------



## Caleb (Jun 9, 2011)

Wiz Khalifa- Young and Wild and Free (My summer anthem)


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2011)

Cuando Me Enamoro - Enrique Iglesias ft. Juan Luis Gerra


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2011)

Natalia Kills - Wonderland


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2011)

Tu Cuerpo - Pitbull ft. Jencarlos


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

***** Got a Penis - Your Favorite Martian

=3


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Micah (Jun 10, 2011)

Falling Inside The Black - Skillet


----------



## merinda! (Jun 10, 2011)

Man On The Moon (The Anthem) - Kid Cudi


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2011)

The Show Goes On - Lupe Fiasco.

Lupe is the man.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 12, 2011)

Kreayshawn - Gucci Gucci


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2011)

The Edge of Glory - Lady GaGa.

It was on the radio


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2011)

These are the darkest days of humanity
Drawing even the smartest minds to insanity
My eyes have seen the glory of the fallen king !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2011)

Give Me Everything - Pitbull ft. Ne-yo, Afrojack, & Nayer


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 12, 2011)

Drake - Marvin's Room


----------



## Josh (Jun 12, 2011)

Rich Girl - Tyga


----------



## digla33 (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad Apple!! feat.nomico


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 12, 2011)

Written in the Stars - Tinie Tempah


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 12, 2011)

Frank Ocean - Novacane


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2011)

Every Teardrop is a Waterfall - Coldplay


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2011)

Now or Never - High School Musical


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 13, 2011)

This Love - Maroon 5


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2011)

Moving On - The Letter Black

My life story. Seriously.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 14, 2011)

Adelleda - Alexisonfire


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 14, 2011)

The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 14, 2011)

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2011)

Eyes Set To Kill - "All You Ever Knew"


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 14, 2011)

Kanye West - Dark Fantasy


----------



## Kyel (Jun 14, 2011)

yes, yes
,yes,yes
yes,yes,.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 14, 2011)

dressed to undress - breathe carolina.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 14, 2011)

Iron - Woodkid


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2011)

<3.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 15, 2011)

For a few dollars more - enio morricone


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2011)

Ciara - 1, 2 Step


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 15, 2011)

Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond


----------



## Josh (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear Anne - Lil Wayne


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jun 15, 2011)

Taylor Gang - Wiz Khalifa feat. Chevy Wood


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2011)

getting ready for warped tour :]


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 16, 2011)

Lil Wayne - Nightmares Of The Bottom


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

bullitt-lalo schifrin


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2011)

Fade Away - InFamous 2 soundtrack


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

paradise city - guns 'n' roses


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 18, 2011)

Earl Sweatshirt - Couch


----------



## SockHead (Jun 18, 2011)

Set Me On Fire - Pendulum


----------



## Micah (Jun 18, 2011)

The Voice of Saruman - Howard Shore


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2011)

Judas - Lady Gaga


----------



## Princess (Jun 18, 2011)

Sleeping Sickness - City and Colour


----------



## SockHead (Jun 18, 2011)

REVOFEV - Kid Cudi


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Deja Vu - 3OH! 3


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2011)

The Show goes on - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Skylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Mars Argo- Love in Black and White

http://marsargo.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2011)

Next 2 You - Chris Brown feat. Justin Bieber.

This song is brilliant :S


----------



## Micah (Jun 19, 2011)

Center of Attention - Write This Down


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Jun 19, 2011)

I Love Music - Tech N9ne feat. Kendrick Lamar & Oobergeek


----------



## Micah (Jun 19, 2011)

Closer - Philmont


----------



## SamXX (Jun 19, 2011)

Rihanna - Russian Roulette


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2011)

Sandwitches - Tyler, The Creator ft. Hodgy Beats


----------



## Kyel (Jun 19, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Sandwitches - Tyler, The Creator ft. Hodgy Beats


 
WOLF GANG
GOLF WANG
KILL THEM


----------



## Princess (Jun 19, 2011)

This Could Be Anywhere In The World - Alexisonfire


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

low rider - war


----------



## Josh (Jun 21, 2011)

Cameras - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2011)

Something In Your Eyes -Shonlock


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 21, 2011)

Rihanna - California King Bed


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Reflection - Mulan


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2011)

Collide (Live) - Skillet


----------



## Princess (Jun 22, 2011)

Bass Down Low - Dev ft. The Cataracs


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2011)

Clueless - Rocky Loves Emily


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2011)

Alarm The Alarm - Write This Down


----------



## SockHead (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't Go - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 23, 2011)

Good Life - OneRepublic


----------



## Kyel (Jun 23, 2011)

The Word Alive -"The Hounds Of Anubis"

owait

now

A Day To Remember - "2nd Sucks"


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 23, 2011)

Dreaming with a Broken Heart - John Mayer


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2011)

Love You Like A Love Song - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

White Houses - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Princess (Jun 24, 2011)

Dirty Dancer - Enrique Iglesias & Usher ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Radiohead - Weird Fishes / Arpeggi


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 25, 2011)

Marvin's Room (Can't Do Better) - Jojo


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Driftwood (Tides) - Children 18:3


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 25, 2011)

I Wanna Go - Britney Spears


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2011)

Off With Her Head - Icon For Hire


----------



## Princess (Jun 25, 2011)

Good To You - Marianas Trench ft. Jessica Lee


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2011)

Technicians - Tech N9ne


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 26, 2011)

When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at Me Now - Chris Brown ft. a couple of people


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 27, 2011)

Lighters - Bad Meets Evil (ft. Bruno Mars)


----------



## Princess (Jun 27, 2011)

Grey - Alexisonfire


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 27, 2011)

Roll Up - Wiz Kalifha


----------



## Princess (Jun 27, 2011)

Crisis - Alexisonfire


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 28, 2011)

Local Natives - Sun Hands


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 28, 2011)

Drive My Soul - LIGHTS


----------



## Micah (Jun 28, 2011)

Off With Her Head - Icon For Hire


----------



## Josh (Jun 28, 2011)

It Aint over Till it's over - Dj Khaled feat. Fabolous, Mary J. Blige and Jadakiss


----------



## Micah (Jun 28, 2011)

We Own The Night - Selena Gomez & The Scene

Ugh, her new CD is terrible. >_<


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

One of these days I'm going to listen to every song in this thread...

and I'm listening to Dear Mr. President - P!nk feat. Indigo Girls


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 29, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)

Next up: Jack Penate - Pull My Heart Away


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2011)

Gucci Gucci - Kreayshawn


----------



## SockHead (Jun 29, 2011)

Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites - Skrillex


----------



## Liv (Jun 29, 2011)

Romeo and Juliet - The Killers


----------



## AndyB (Jun 29, 2011)

Strangers in the Night - Cake


----------



## Micah (Jun 29, 2011)

My Dilemma - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't believe you - P!nk


----------



## Micah (Jun 30, 2011)

When The Sun Goes Down - Selena Gomez & The Scene


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2011)

U + Ur Hand - P!nk


----------



## merinda! (Jul 1, 2011)

Heartbreaker (Laidback Luke Remix) - MSTRKRFT


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

My neighbors have a whistling contest.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 1, 2011)

Higher - Worth Dying For


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 1, 2011)

Phantogram - Mouthful of Diamonds


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2011)

AWOLNation - Sail


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

O.N.E. - Yeasayer


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 4, 2011)

your mums moan. i went there.


----------



## Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

Pyramid - Nightbox


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 5, 2011)

Fuego - Dyland y Lenny


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 5, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel & M. Ward - So Long


----------



## Caius (Jul 5, 2011)

Firecrackers. Thousands of them.


----------



## Callie (Jul 6, 2011)

Free - Yomanda.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 6, 2011)

something i can never have - flyleaf


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 6, 2011)

Look After You - The Fray


----------



## Princess (Jul 8, 2011)

Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Zex (Jul 8, 2011)

Hits from the bong - Cypress hill


----------



## Candy (Jul 8, 2011)

Coldplay - Politik


----------



## Princess (Jul 8, 2011)

Lucidity - Tame Impala


----------



## muffun (Jul 8, 2011)

Tell 'Em - Sleigh Bells


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 9, 2011)

Sia - Clap Your Hands


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 9, 2011)

conspiracy - paramore.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 9, 2011)

Candy said:


> Coldplay - Politik


 
Alright! 

What Are You Waiting For? - My Little Cheap Dictaphone


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2011)

Fumes - Nightbox


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2011)

Betrayed By Bones - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2011)

Relocate You - Nightbox


----------



## Thunder (Jul 9, 2011)

Iron - Woodkid


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2011)

Is This Love - Bob Marley


----------



## Micah (Jul 10, 2011)

Super Freak - Superherose


----------



## Princess (Jul 10, 2011)

Bat Country - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 10, 2011)

The Postal Service - Nothing Better


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2011)

Spooks - Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Micah (Jul 11, 2011)

Could U Be - Shonlock


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2011)

600 Benz - Wale feat. Rick Ross & Jadakiss


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2011)

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2011)

Esperanza Spalding - Little Fly.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2011)

Hand of Blood - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 12, 2011)

Strawberry Swing - Frank Ocean


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 12, 2011)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## SockHead (Jul 12, 2011)

French! Featuring Hodgy Beats - Tyler, The Creator


----------



## muffun (Jul 12, 2011)

Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again


----------



## Nightray (Jul 13, 2011)

Four rusted Horses - Marilyn Manson


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 13, 2011)

muffun said:


> Depeche Mode - Never Let Me Down Again


 Absolutely love that song.

Timber Timbre - Black Water


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

kalinn said:


> Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


 
Love that song 

@thread Glitter in the Air - P!nk


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 13, 2011)

Zooey Deschanel & M. Ward - So Long


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2011)

Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz


----------



## Thunder (Jul 13, 2011)

Hurts Like Heaven - Coldplay


----------



## muffun (Jul 15, 2011)

Robin Thicke - Sex Therapy


----------



## Liv (Jul 15, 2011)

With or Without You - U2


----------



## muffun (Jul 15, 2011)

New Order - Ceremony


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2011)

Rich Off Cocaine - Rick Ross


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 16, 2011)

Came here to say that I'm listening to 'Broke', by Modest Mouse--and you all should too. This is one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. My absolute favorite song right now.


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2011)

1980's Phatom Of The Opera Soundtrack.

I have the whole musical on disc awwww yeah.


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2011)

Bathroom -Kid Ink feat. Gudda Gudda


----------



## muffun (Jul 16, 2011)

Rich Kid Blues - Lykke Li


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2011)

A Million Lights - DJ Khaled feat. Tyga, Mack Maine, Jae Millz, Cory Gunz & Kevin Rudolf.

Probably one of the best songs from the album, Album isn't good as I thought it would be.


----------



## Micah (Jul 16, 2011)

Set The World On Fire - Britt Nicole


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 16, 2011)

Limelight - Rush


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2011)

I Should Have Known Better - The Beatles <3


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 16, 2011)

In The Morning - J Cole


----------



## muffun (Jul 16, 2011)

The Naked and Famous - Eyes


----------



## merinda! (Jul 17, 2011)

A Dream Within A Dream = The Glitch Mob


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 17, 2011)

the temper trap - down river


----------



## muffun (Jul 17, 2011)

Sleigh Bells - Infinity Guitar


----------



## Callie (Jul 17, 2011)

Dear John - Taylor Swift


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

When she releases it...

My Moment - Rebecca Black


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 17, 2011)

ra ra riot - too too too fast


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2011)

I Think I'm Falling For You - Colbie Caillat


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 18, 2011)

Comatose - Skillet


----------



## muffun (Jul 18, 2011)

The Knife - Silent Shout


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## merinda! (Jul 20, 2011)

Kaleidoscope Eyes - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2011)

Break Your Little Heart - All Time Low


----------



## Micah (Jul 20, 2011)

Americano - Lady Gaga


----------



## muffun (Jul 20, 2011)

Fever Ray - Mercy Street


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 21, 2011)

das racist - commercial


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 21, 2011)

champion - kanye west


----------



## Josh (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm Done - Tyga


----------



## muffun (Jul 21, 2011)

Fever Ray - Here Before


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 21, 2011)

das racist - combination pizza hut and taco bell


----------



## Josh (Jul 21, 2011)

Sleep when I'm Done - DJ Khaled feat. Cee Lo Green, Game and Busta Rhymes


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 21, 2011)

Uprising - Muse


----------



## Micah (Jul 21, 2011)

Despite Your Valor - Write This Down


----------



## merinda! (Jul 22, 2011)

Triumph - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

My Moment - Rebecca Black.

But I'm adding a few Avenue Q songs to the playlist,


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2011)

Future - Dj Khaled feat. Ace Hood, Meek Mill, Wale, Big Sean and Fado


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 22, 2011)

best coast - goodbye


----------



## muffun (Jul 22, 2011)

Bat For Lashes - Peace of Mind


----------



## AndyB (Jul 22, 2011)

Gorillaz Clint Eastwood


----------



## SockHead (Jul 22, 2011)

Pigions Featuring Wolf Haley - Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## merinda! (Jul 22, 2011)

New Perspective - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## rafren (Jul 22, 2011)

and


----------



## muffun (Jul 22, 2011)

M83 - In The Cold I'm Standing


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2011)

Walk Like An Egyptian - Bangles


----------



## merinda! (Jul 23, 2011)

Etched Headplate - Burial


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2011)

where them girls at - david guetta ft.flo rida & nicki minaj


----------



## merinda! (Jul 23, 2011)

I Wanna Be Free - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2011)

King of Anything - Sarah Bareilles


----------



## Josh (Jul 24, 2011)

Salue - Big Scoob feat. Tech N9ne


----------



## Micah (Jul 26, 2011)

Watch Me - Margaret Durante


----------



## merinda! (Jul 28, 2011)

The Reeling - Passion Pit


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2011)

Make A Move - Icon For Hire


----------



## acroxx (Jul 28, 2011)

who says by SELENA GOMEZ <3 <3


----------



## TheRejectPhoenixxxxxx (Jul 28, 2011)

Super Mario Sunshine music - Delfino Plaza.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jul 28, 2011)

franklin - paramore.
AHISNAKSIASK
DO YOU REMEMEBER THAAAAT
DO YOU REMEMBER THAT


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2011)

Redemption - Write This Down


----------



## Princess (Jul 29, 2011)

Still Life - The Horrors


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 29, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Rococo (Live)


----------



## Princess (Jul 29, 2011)

Blitzkrieg Bop - The Ramones


----------



## FallChild (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't decide - scissor sisters


----------



## Princess (Jul 30, 2011)

When The Feeling's In The Core - Tame Impala


----------



## muffun (Jul 30, 2011)

Yung Humma - Lemme Smang It (with Pally laughing in the background)


----------



## Thunder (Jul 31, 2011)

Awolnation - Kill Your Heroes


----------



## acroxx (Jul 31, 2011)

young blood - the naked and famous


----------



## Micah (Aug 1, 2011)

Get On Outta Here - Family Force 5


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a line of an all time low song stuck in my head, but I'm not sure which song it belongs to. All I know is it goes something something insert some words here policing chalk lines insert some spiffy words here at the dark scene of the crime. So yeah, I dunno really.


----------



## muffun (Aug 1, 2011)

acroxx said:


> young blood - the naked and famous


You have good tastes.

The Knife - Forest Families


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

muffun said:


> You have good tastes.


thanks! i guess i can say that you do too. 
btw, nice avatar. natalie portman crying ftw

helena beat - foster the people


----------



## Micah (Aug 1, 2011)

Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Thunder (Aug 1, 2011)

Right Before My Eyes - Cage the Elephant


----------



## acroxx (Aug 1, 2011)

Micah said:


> Set Fire To The Rain - Adele


i love that song!

i'm not alone - calvin harris


----------



## Josh (Aug 2, 2011)

Headlines - Drake


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2011)

Confession (What's Inside My Head)  -  RED


----------



## SockHead (Aug 2, 2011)

Fixed At Zero - VersaEmerge


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 2, 2011)

everybody breaks a glass - lights

btw: SOCKHEAD, i LOVE fixed at zero! <3


----------



## LD1808 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pokemon Anime: Team Rocket's Kanto Motto


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 3, 2011)

Iron - Woodkid


----------



## LD1808 (Aug 3, 2011)

Super Smash Bros Melee: Fountain of Dreams


----------



## SockHead (Aug 3, 2011)

Lisathegreat! said:


> everybody breaks a glass - lights
> 
> btw: SOCKHEAD, i LOVE fixed at zero! <3


 
I have the biggest crush on Sierra, you don't even know.. <3


----------



## FallChild (Aug 3, 2011)

C is for Cookie.


----------



## muffun (Aug 3, 2011)

Sbtrkt - Hold On. (ft. Sampha)


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2011)

BrokenDreamz said:


> Iron - Woodkid


 
^^^^


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2011)

Mega-Mix - Newsboys

Haven't listened to this song in ages.


----------



## LD1808 (Aug 3, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII: Aerith's Theme


----------



## Morkie (Aug 4, 2011)

Enya - "Book of Days"


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2011)

Shiny teeth and me - Chip Skylark


----------



## muffun (Aug 5, 2011)

Austra - Beat and the Pulse


----------



## merinda! (Aug 5, 2011)

Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2011)

Hair - Lady Gaga


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Mega-Mix - Newsboys
> 
> Haven't listened to this song in ages.


Whoa.  I need to go listen to this now.


----------



## kierraaa- (Aug 7, 2011)

Frank Ocean - Novacane


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJhyrmWQlFo&feature=related


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a Disaster by Ok Go


----------



## acroxx (Aug 7, 2011)

chicago - sufjan stevens


----------



## Micah (Aug 8, 2011)

Judas - Lady Gaga


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2011)

Micah said:


> Whoa.  I need to go listen to this now.


 
I always listened to it when I was younger 

BL1ND JUST1C3 : 1NV3ST1G4T1ON !! - Homestuck


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

Dev: Dancing in the dark


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2011)

Fashion of His Love - Lady Gaga


----------



## FallChild (Aug 10, 2011)

Earth, Wind, and Fire - Let's Groove


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2011)

Overdose - Lecrae


----------



## muffun (Aug 11, 2011)

Bjork - Cosmogony


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 11, 2011)

In Too Deep - Sum 41


----------



## Liv (Aug 11, 2011)

On Top - The Killers


----------



## muffun (Aug 11, 2011)

Klaxons - Surfing the Void


----------



## Liv (Aug 11, 2011)

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## SockHead (Aug 11, 2011)

Slow It Down Featuring Hodgy Beats - Tyler, The Creator


----------



## muffun (Aug 11, 2011)

Bon Iver - Perth


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2011)

Faces Off - Harmonic Uproar


----------



## FallChild (Aug 12, 2011)

we gonna rock down to electric avenue~

electric avenue - eddy grant


----------



## Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Young Blood - The Naked and Famous
---
Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ love your avatar btw ^_^

where dem girlz at - Nicki Minaj ft. ......... i can't remember


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> ^^ love your avatar btw ^_^
> 
> where dem girlz at - Nicki Minaj ft. ......... i can't remember


David Guetta ft Nicki Minaj & Flo Rida I'm guessing.

Anyway:

Ladies Love Me - Chris Brown feat. Justin Bieber 

I actually prefer him rapping.


----------



## Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you c: 
ohey you're from Canada too. 

Metabolism - The Strokes


----------



## Nightray (Aug 13, 2011)

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Liv (Aug 13, 2011)

Hands All Over - Maroon 5


----------



## Princess (Aug 13, 2011)

Accidents - Alexisonfire


----------



## Liv (Aug 13, 2011)

You Make Me Feel (feat. Sabi) - Cobra Starship


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Aug 13, 2011)

Taboo - Don Omar


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 16, 2011)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


----------



## muffun (Aug 18, 2011)

The Horrors - Changing the Rain


----------



## Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Frick Park Market - Mac Miller


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2011)

Timber Timbre - Bad Ritual


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2011)

All At Once - The Fray


----------



## Josh (Aug 19, 2011)

Otis - Jay Z & Kanye West


----------



## Nightray (Aug 20, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold - Natural Born Killer


----------



## Callie (Aug 22, 2011)

cheatercheaterbestfriendeater - nevershoutnever (yay 69 cent songs!)


----------



## Nightray (Aug 22, 2011)

Afterlife - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## muffun (Aug 23, 2011)

Bloody Palms - Phantogram


----------



## muffun (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread needs moar posts 

Miami Horror - I Look To You


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2011)

Song of Storms Dubstep Remix - Ephixa


----------



## Grawr (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm listening to this song called "Sixteen and Confused" by this band Parade of Losers. 

Literally only because it played in an episode of Daria, a show that I fell in love with over the summer. And now I get all nostalgic/emotional when I hear this song.


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

Keri Hilson/Chris Brown 
"One Night Stand"
No Boys Allowed
2011


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

F.L.Y
"Swag Surfin"
Fast Life Yungstaz
2009
(reminds me of my ex, Gerardo)


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

Waka Flocka Flame/ Kevo Gotti
"Grove St. party"
Flockaveli
2010
(reminds me of when I used to party a lot. Goooood time <3)


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

The-Dream
"Make Up Bag"
Love King
2010
(reminds me of early 2010 when I hung out with some cool ass people)


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

Lil Wayne
"How To Love"
The Carter IV
2011
(not my favorite Lil Wayne song...)


----------



## KCourtnee (Sep 2, 2011)

Martin Solveig /Dragonette
"Hello"
Smash
2010


----------



## muffun (Sep 2, 2011)

Hextuple post...noice.

Chinatown - Destroyer


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2011)

Interlude - Lil Wayne feat. Tech N9ne & Andre 3000


----------



## muffun (Sep 3, 2011)

Blood Orange - Sutphin Boulevard


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Rice Aroma - Jay Chou


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Stereo Hearts - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Otis - Kanye West & Jay-Z (ft. Otis Redding)


----------



## Micah (Sep 3, 2011)

Silverline - Shine A Light


----------



## Micah (Sep 4, 2011)

Snitch - Trip Lee


----------



## FallChild (Sep 4, 2011)

Moonlight Sonata

Rediscovering my lost love for classical music. Hurray for CD digging


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

FallChild said:


> Moonlight Sonata
> 
> Rediscovering my lost love for classical music. Hurray for CD digging



Have you heard the 3rd movement? It's beautiful. I'm listening to it now, thanks to you.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 5, 2011)

Guns And Horses (Monsieur Adi Remix) - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Callie (Sep 5, 2011)

Flowers in the Window - Travis


----------



## Liv (Sep 6, 2011)

Elbow - Starlings


----------



## muffun (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't Stop Me NOOOOWWW - Queen


----------



## Caius (Sep 7, 2011)

muffun said:


> Don't Stop Me NOOOOWWW - Queen


This


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2011)

Little Lion Man - Mumford & Sons


----------



## muffun (Sep 7, 2011)

Pluto - Bjork


----------



## merinda! (Sep 10, 2011)

Hummer - Foals


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Barbara Streisand - Duck Sauce


----------



## Conor (Sep 11, 2011)

Over - Drake


----------



## Josh (Sep 11, 2011)

Spend It All - Chris Brown (feat. Se7en & Kevin McCall)


----------



## Conor (Sep 11, 2011)

No Sleep - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## SockHead (Sep 12, 2011)

Pigions ft. Wolf Haley - EARL


----------



## Micah (Sep 22, 2011)

Together - Demi Lovato feat. Jason Derulo


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Sep 22, 2011)

Cocteau Twins-Alice


----------



## Micah (Sep 23, 2011)

Mistake - Demi Lovato


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2011)

Empire State of Mind.


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

hmm lets see... 

techno fan - the wombats. 

Check it out!


----------



## Micah (Sep 24, 2011)

For the Love of a Daughter - Demi Lovato


----------



## merinda! (Sep 24, 2011)

We Get On - Kate Nash


----------



## Caleb (Sep 26, 2011)

From First to Last- Emily
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gOCdza__o8


----------



## Conor (Oct 1, 2011)

Molliwopped - Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## AndyB (Oct 1, 2011)

The Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2011)

The Robot With Human Hair, Pt 2 1/2 - Dance Gavin Dance


----------



## Caleb (Oct 3, 2011)

Not the new Blink-182 album <_<  Most disapointing album ever. It's to mature and well.. Not Blink-182.  But that's just my opinion.

Been listening to We Came As Romans- What I Wished I Never Had a lot though.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Not the new Blink-182 album <_<  Most disapointing album ever. It's to mature and well.. Not Blink-182.  But that's just my opinion.



I've always argued that "mature" should never be used to describe Blink-182 in any way. And their new album is mature :/ I think the songs are okay, but not what I wanted from them in a sense that I wanted stuff like "What's My Age Again" and "Adam's Song" so it's disappointing. 

But in other words, I've been listening to a whole lot of classic rock. Lots and lots of Hendrix, Zepplin, and Queen <3


----------



## AndyB (Oct 5, 2011)

Bad Moon Rising by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Micah (Oct 5, 2011)

Tedashii + Lecrae = Dream collab. <3


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2011)

candyman because I need to memorize it.


----------



## Caius (Oct 7, 2011)

The Lion King Soundtrack - King of pride rock (Original)


----------



## Callie (Oct 12, 2011)

toledo surprise - drowsy chaperone


----------



## Micah (Oct 14, 2011)

Bad Romance - Halestorm


----------



## merinda! (Oct 14, 2011)

All Time Lows - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Caleb (Oct 15, 2011)

The Chappelle Show : D


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 15, 2011)

Youth Lagoon - July


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2011)

one of these 3 at some point;

I dreamed a dream - Les Mis
Somewhere - West Side Story
Spotlight - Jenifer Hudson


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2011)

Goblin - _Tyler, The Creator_


----------



## brotatochip (Oct 15, 2011)

The Freshmen - Jay Brannan


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2011)

Strawberry Swing - _Frank Ocean_


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Oct 17, 2011)

Vampire Weekend - A-punk

good music to skate to :') <3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Your Love - The Outfield

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATEUozct-4Y


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing...


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Liv (Oct 30, 2011)

She's A Genius - Jet


----------



## PoxyLemon (Oct 30, 2011)

He Could Say - Sam Hart


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 2, 2011)

You Need Me, I Don't Need You - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 2, 2011)

Iridescent-Linkin Park


----------



## Callie (Nov 2, 2011)

Corazon - Silvio Rodriguez


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Micah (Nov 5, 2011)

Get Well - Icon For Hire


----------



## Princess (Nov 12, 2011)

Taken for a Fool - The Strokes


----------



## Callie (Nov 13, 2011)

Quien Fuera - Silvio Rodriguez


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Sable (Nov 19, 2011)

You make me feel... by Cobra Starship     ;D


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2011)

The sound of my cat purring.


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes-LMFAO


----------



## Morkie (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Micah (Nov 23, 2011)

Stay Close - Fireflight


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Nov 23, 2011)

Arms - Christina Perri


----------



## Static (Nov 26, 2011)

A japanese song called zankoku na tenshi no teeze


----------



## Mollehmew (Nov 27, 2011)

The One That Got Away <3


----------



## ATWA (Dec 2, 2011)

No World for Tomorrow- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Static (Dec 2, 2011)

tabi no tochuu 
I'm addicted to this song.


----------



## Micah (Dec 3, 2011)

Rumor Has It/Someone Like You - Glee Cast

Ugh, I got this song yesterday and it's already become my favorite song of all time. Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Orenthal James. (Dec 3, 2011)

pumped up kicks


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2011)

War of Change - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Dec 9, 2011)

Coraz?n Espinado - Santana


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2011)

We found love - Rhianna


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2011)

Yesterday - Atmosphere


----------



## Static (Dec 18, 2011)

Sound of Silence / More more more - capsule


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2011)

Fly Together (Remix) - Red Cafe feat. Trey Songz, Wale & J.Cole


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2011)

constant craving


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Keenan (Dec 20, 2011)

Bo Burnham-Oh Bo






Very funny song, Bo Burnham is a genuis. This is just one of his many awesome songs.
*Don't watch if you are easily offended. Better put some head phones too...you'll see why...

Message me to tell me if you like it!


----------



## Resonate (Dec 21, 2011)

Cadets 2011 ~ Between Angels and Demons


----------



## SamXX (Dec 21, 2011)

Chris Brown - Famous Girl


----------



## twinkinator (Dec 21, 2011)

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2011)

G **** - Chris Brown & Tyga


----------



## Keenan (Dec 21, 2011)

Self- It all comes out in the wash


----------



## Keenan (Dec 22, 2011)

Just finished the bed intruder song

Switching to Dick Figures- Bath Rhymes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg248PSWrCs&feature=autoplay&list=PLB4CCF45C742A0127&lf=plpp_video&playnext=1

Now Schmoyoho- Backin up song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjYSERaXEGI&feature=autoplay&list=PLB4CCF45C742A0127&lf=plpp_video&playnext=3

and finally Smosh- The legend of zelda rap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO1QBTG6EXs&feature=BFa&list=PLB4CCF45C742A0127&lf=plpp_video


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2011)

Kanye West - Spaceship (feat. GLC & Consequence)


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2011)

Tyler The Creator - She (feat. Frank Ocean)


----------



## Keenan (Dec 23, 2011)

Songify this- Winning- a song by Charlie Sheen and other Schmoyoho songs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg&feature=BFa&list=PLB4CCF45C742A0127&lf=plpp_video


----------



## Josh (Dec 23, 2011)

Who Do I catch - Tech N9ne


----------



## Conor (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopsin - Ill Mind Of Hopsin 4


----------



## Liv (Dec 23, 2011)

Bloodstream - Stateless


----------



## Ziken (Dec 23, 2011)

when she loved me ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3qBbLyRixg&list=FLRcUn4JqZexHD1rThbhy_8A&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Keenan (Dec 24, 2011)

Bo Burnham- Words Words Words

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuF6CpML3IQ&feature=BFa&list=PLB4CCF45C742A0127&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## SamXX (Dec 24, 2011)

Common - The Dreamer (feat. Maya Angelou)


----------



## Static (Dec 28, 2011)

Music Controller, and グライダー by Capsule


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 30, 2011)

Lady gaga - Stuck on f**kin' you


----------



## Liv (Jan 1, 2012)

Sean Fournier - Another Like You


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 1, 2012)

Legend of Zelda rap by Smosh!


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2012)

Daft Punk - Digital Love


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 3, 2012)

Ed Sheeran - LEGO House


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2012)

I Don't Usually Do This - Jessie McCartney feat, Tyga


----------



## Caleb (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob and Bonnie- Houston Calls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XURfWhFJUE0


----------



## Micah (Jan 6, 2012)

The Master Storyteller - Theocracy


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2012)

Heisman Pt. 2 - Tyga feat. Honey Cocaine


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 6, 2012)

Misery by The Maine


----------



## merinda! (Jan 7, 2012)

A Method - TV On The Radio


----------



## Nightray (Jan 7, 2012)

So happy together - Turtles


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sandro Silva ft. Quentino - Epic


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2012)

Stay Schemin' - Rick Ross feat. Drake and French Montana

******s tryna get ahead...


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Youtube mix for They Might Be Giants


----------



## Micah (Jan 10, 2012)

Dangerous - Young London


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 10, 2012)

Marvin's Room - Drake


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2012)

2:00am - Animal Crossing


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 10, 2012)

Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites (Dirtyphonics remix) - Skrillex


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2012)

No Hablo Ingles - Bowling for Soup


----------



## Princess (Jan 10, 2012)

Kickstart My Heart - M?tley Cr?e


----------



## Princess (Jan 14, 2012)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2012)

DC or Nothing - Wale


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 15, 2012)

Witchcraft - Pendulum.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Fairy Fountain - Adriana Figueroa
omg.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 15, 2012)

This Is War - 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

Bad bad daddy - Atmosphere


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2012)

Courage - 116 Clique


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2012)

Countdown - Beyonce


----------



## Princess (Jan 21, 2012)

Summertime Clothes - Animal Collective


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2012)

Infinity Mechanism - Homestuck


----------



## ducky (Jan 22, 2012)

Shake me down-- Cage the elephant


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2012)

Sundriped - Com Truise


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2012)

At The Price of Oblivion - Homestuck


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 25, 2012)

Equus by Eric Whitacre
Amazing stuff


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

Wish - Superchick


----------



## Jelloparty (Jan 25, 2012)

Us vs Them - LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2012)

The Part Where He Kills You - Aperture Science Psychoaccoustics Laboratory


----------



## Jelloparty (Jan 25, 2012)

"Well, this is the part where he kills us"
"Hello, this is the part where I kill you!"
CHAPTER 9 THE PART WHERE HE KILLS YOU
ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED THE PART WHERE HE KILLS YOU

North American Scum - LCD Soundsystem


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2012)

Jelloparty said:


> "Well, this is the part where he kills us"
> "Hello, this is the part where I kill you!"
> CHAPTER 9 THE PART WHERE HE KILLS YOU
> ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED THE PART WHERE HE KILLS YOU
> ...



Ah yeah, that was one of the best parts in the game.

Bling (Confessions of a King) - The Killers


----------



## Conor (Jan 26, 2012)

Burger - Tyler, The Creator ft. Hodgy Beats


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2012)

Impressions - John Coltrane


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (Jan 29, 2012)

Called Out In The Dark - Snow Patrol


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 31, 2012)

The Good Man Deliver and the Best is Blessed - Snarky Puppy


----------



## Jelloparty (Feb 4, 2012)

Everybody Knows That You Are Insane - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

Whistling in the Dark- TMBG


----------



## Princess (Feb 25, 2012)

*****s In Paris - Jay-Z & Kanye West


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2012)

Fallen - Jennifer Knapp


----------



## Keenan (Mar 2, 2012)

5 Alive- Self


----------



## Jelloparty (Mar 3, 2012)

Boards of Canada - Dayvan Cowboy


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hero-Skillet


----------



## Keenan (Mar 7, 2012)

BIRDHOUSE IN YOUR SOUL - THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2012)

Scary Monsters and Scary Sprites - Skrillex


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 11, 2012)

Domino~Jessie J


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 12, 2012)

Feels Like Tonight - Daughtry


----------



## Callie (Mar 12, 2012)

Re: Your Brains - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

They Might Be Giants - Birdhouse In Your Soul (2012-03-10 - Terminal 5, New York, NY)
You can probably hear me singing.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

In the spirit of Pi day: 3.14 Apple Pi: Bo Burnham


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 17, 2012)

Drive By~Train


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

My cat purring :3


----------



## Micah (Mar 26, 2012)

A Wasp on Her Abdomen - Chas Smith


----------



## Micah (Mar 27, 2012)

Ready or Not - Britt Nicole feat. Lecrae


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2012)

Freezepop - I Am Not Your Gameboy
http://youtu.be/ewOToS0fxb8


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 5, 2012)

Get Your A** Back Home~ Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Hannah6601 (Apr 6, 2012)

Domino - Jessie J


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hannah6601 said:


> Domino - Jessie J


Nice.  Red Solo Cup~Toby Keith  (love this song)


----------



## Yokie (Apr 6, 2012)

Been listening to Rammstein lately.


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 7, 2012)

Yokie said:


> Been listening to Rammstein lately.



German metal

When you were young by The Killers.


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 7, 2012)

Domino- Jessie J
<3


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 7, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Domino- Jessie J
> <3


Hehe  
Part of me~Katy Perry


----------



## Keenan (Apr 7, 2012)

Gingers Have SOUL! (autotune remix)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 9, 2012)

lil' b - i'm paris hilton


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 9, 2012)

Wild Ones - Flo Rida feat. Sia


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2012)

Yellow Cheese Bus Flow - Rhema Soul


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 15, 2012)

Viva la vida-Coldplay


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 15, 2012)

Young,Wild,and Free~Snoop Dogg and Wiz Khalifa ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## Micah (Apr 18, 2012)

The End Is Where We Begin - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Liv (Apr 19, 2012)

Wouldn't It Be Nice - The Beach Boys


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 21, 2012)

Roll up~Wiz Khalifa


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 22, 2012)

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Liv (Apr 22, 2012)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Keenan (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh Bo- Bo Burnham


----------



## Liv (Apr 27, 2012)

Love by John Lennon & The Plastic Ono Band


----------



## Princess (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't Sit Down Cause I've Moved Your Chair - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## SockHead (Apr 28, 2012)

Double Cheeseburger - Domo Genesis & Tyler, The Creator


----------



## Princess (Apr 30, 2012)

Hearts A Mess - Gotye


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2012)

Time Of The Season - The Zombies


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 30, 2012)

Part  of me~Katie Perry


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Cry - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## bittermeat (May 4, 2012)

_Frankie Rose - Night Swim_


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

cell Block Tango - Chicago


----------



## Master of the Triforce (May 4, 2012)

chocolate starfish and hot dog flavoured water album by limp bizkit


----------



## Princess (May 4, 2012)

Couleurs - M83


----------



## Keenan (May 4, 2012)

3.14 Apple Pi- Bo Burnham


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

If i can't have you - (alternating between glee version and original)


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

I have this page forever open in the background http://tane.us/ac/


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

Take my breath away - Berlin


----------



## AvengedSevenfold97 (May 13, 2012)

Afterlife- Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2012)

Mean - Taylor Swift


----------



## monkey905332 (May 13, 2012)

Boyfriend~Justin Bieber  (Radio. I don't like him AT ALL)


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Saying you dont like him wasn't really relevant;

Hard knock life - Annie (don't even know)


----------



## Curry (May 14, 2012)

Over My Head (Cable Car)
-A Day to Remember


----------



## Princess (May 15, 2012)

Rella - Hodgy, Domo Genesis, Tyler the Creator


----------



## Curry (May 16, 2012)

Comedian Hal Sparks.


----------



## Scraggy (May 16, 2012)

Bird of the Summer - A Fine Frenzy.
listen to it, it's a lovely song~


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

I wanna dance with somebody - Whitney Houston

/radio
soon it'll be the songs from Glee 3x20 and 3x21 'cause about to watch it. exciting


----------



## Keenan (May 16, 2012)

Bo Burnham- Rant


----------



## Micah (May 16, 2012)

Holiday - Swimming With Dolphins


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

Man i feel like a women - Shania Twain


----------



## Curry (May 16, 2012)

The new Rooster Teeth podcast.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 18, 2012)

animal collective - honeycomb
i'm so excited for an album to come out omg


----------



## BlueBear (May 19, 2012)

Take Care - Drake ft. Rihanna <3


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Starships - Nicki Minaj.
asdfh i dont even know


----------



## Rover AC (May 19, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay (favourite band)


----------



## toshiwoshi (May 19, 2012)

Kara-Mister    dont judge me....so catchy.........


----------



## SockHead (May 19, 2012)

Pu$$y - Izzy Azalea


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Cherish - Madonna


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 19, 2012)

panda bear - comfy in nautica


----------



## Princess (May 20, 2012)

R U Mine? - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

Time after Time - cyndi lauper


----------



## SockHead (May 20, 2012)

Summa Luv - Tyler, The Creator


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2012)

Moving On (Don't Let The Door Hit You Mix) - The Letter Black


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

Bo Burnham- Rant 
(again)


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Edge of Glory - glee

crey


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2012)

Weightless - City and Colour


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 26, 2012)

the drums - i felt stupid
aka the song that will make me kill myself


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

because you loved me - Celine Dion


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 26, 2012)

discovery - carby (ft. ezra koenig)


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2012)

Skinny Love - Bon Iver


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

its all coming back to me now - celine dion


----------



## Crazyredd35 (May 31, 2012)

elements of sanity - arion


----------



## Liv (Jun 2, 2012)

Maroon 5 - Payphone (Explicit) ft. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Joe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bombay Bicycle Club - Cancel On Me


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jun 3, 2012)

Tadanon's live nico show, his voice is so cute >W<


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 10, 2012)

Payphone- Maroon 5 ft Wiz Khalifa
So Good- B.o.B


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

Big Girls Don't Cry - Fergie


----------



## Keenan (Jun 10, 2012)

Whistling in the Dark- TMBG


----------



## Jelloparty (Jun 11, 2012)

The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## Micah (Jun 13, 2012)

Me Without You - tobyMac


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 15, 2012)

frank ocean - pyramids


----------



## joost (Jun 15, 2012)

Deadmau5 ft Chris James - The veldt


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Cell Block Tango - Chicago


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 16, 2012)

lupe fiasco - and he gets the girl


----------



## merinda! (Jun 19, 2012)

Mansion Song // Kate Nash


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2012)

cey - kelly clarkson


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2012)

Just noticed this thread.  I suppose it's relevant to what I've been doing with my signature.

She Said by The Cramps, Dirty Boots by Sonic Youth, Seen Your Video by The Replacements, and Hyperballad by Bj?rk.  Click them, they're links.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 20, 2012)

Novacane // Frank Ocean


----------



## Keenan (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't Let's Start - They Might Be Giants


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Of all the sparta remixes... This.... <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3eoF-rfLFJY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://www.youtube.com/embed/3eoF-rfLFJY


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Dont be a girl about it - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## muffun (Jun 23, 2012)

Of Monsters and Men - _My Head is an Animal _
Grimes - _Visions_
Metric - _Synthetica_
iamamiwhoami - _Kin_


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

We are young - Fun


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2012)

Pyramids - Frank Ocean


----------



## Caleb (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtcVLcCTwqY
Senses Fail- Your Cute When You Scream

I finally saw this band live!  They have been one of my favorite bands since I was 8.


----------



## Princess (Aug 1, 2012)

Amsterdam - Peter Bjorn & John


----------



## merinda! (Aug 3, 2012)

*Les // Childish Gambino*


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

John Farnham - Pressure Down

it was on an ad so i felt like listening to it ok


----------



## merinda! (Aug 16, 2012)

*US // Azealia Banks*


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2012)

I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 19, 2012)

Karakuri卍Burst by Gumi and Gakupo


----------



## SockHead (Aug 19, 2012)

Divina by Toro Y Moi


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 19, 2012)

Some Nights~Fun.


----------



## Ashachu (Aug 20, 2012)

*Green Day* - Oh Love

I absolutely love this song. <3


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

A boy like that/I have a love - West Side Story


----------



## SockHead (Aug 21, 2012)

Even Flow by Pearl Jam


----------



## Eilis (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanilla Twilight - *Owl City*
&
Rainbow Veins - *Owl City*


----------



## merinda! (Aug 22, 2012)

*Richest Man In The Room // Frank Ocean*


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

Put your graffiti on me - Kat Graham.


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 24, 2012)

Spaceman - The Killers


----------



## Mino (Aug 24, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Even Flow by Pearl Jam



EEEVEEEN FLOOOOOOOW

THOUGHTS ARRIVE LIKE BUTTERFLIES

OOOOOOH HE DON'T KNOOOOOOOW

I feel like every mainstream rock singer since Pearl Jam tries, and fails, to be Eddie Vedder.


----------



## Mino (Aug 24, 2012)

Siggy diggy:

Dinosaur Jr. - Little Fury Things
New Order - Age of Consent
Pavement - Cut Your Hair
Pixies - Wave of Mutilation


----------



## merinda! (Aug 24, 2012)

*Bad Religion // Frank Ocean*


----------



## Caleb (Aug 31, 2012)

Los Angeles Is Burning- Bad Religion ^Lmao.


----------



## Micah (Sep 3, 2012)

Go Off - KB (feat. Tedashii & Andy Mineo)


----------



## Caleb (Sep 3, 2012)

Millencolin- No Cigar


----------



## Blitz (Sep 3, 2012)

Love Rollercoaster - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Micah (Sep 3, 2012)

Twisted - Trip Lee (feat. Lecrae, PRo, & Thi'sl)


----------



## Josh (Sep 4, 2012)

Jellysickle - Tech N9ne (feat. E-40)


----------



## Caleb (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiwhOvIPYHM 
Saosin- Show me your Bootie Hole Ft. Beau Bokan


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 5, 2012)

Spectrum - Florence and the Machine.


----------



## Princess (Sep 5, 2012)

Today's Supernatural - Animal Collective


----------



## Mino (Sep 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Today's Supernatural - Animal Collective



omg pitchfork 7.4'd taht **** y wud u listen to it?


----------



## Princess (Sep 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> omg pitchfork 7.4'd taht **** y wud u listen to it?


*** u

I DO WAT I WANT


----------



## Mino (Sep 5, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> *** u
> 
> I DO WAT I WANT



So brave.


----------



## Princess (Sep 5, 2012)

Mino said:


> So brave.



word up.


----------



## Jake (Sep 6, 2012)

All the Glee Songs released today
Dance Again/Americano
Call my Maybe
It's Time
Boys/Boyfriend
Gimme More


----------



## Caleb (Sep 7, 2012)

New Found Glory- Head On Collision
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbPajfIwRRs&feature=context-vrec


----------



## Keenan (Sep 7, 2012)

PSY - GANGNAM STYLE

Because Koreans.


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

Conker's Bad Fur Day-Overworld Theme


----------



## merinda! (Sep 11, 2012)

*Casa Bey // Mos Def*


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 12, 2012)

Pudding Annihilation


----------



## Klainette (Sep 15, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> All the Glee Songs released today
> Dance Again/Americano
> Call my Maybe
> It's Time
> ...



i know that feel

i've had 'it's time' on repeat for the last half hour 

whoops


----------



## BlazeTK (Sep 15, 2012)

Madeon - Pop Culture


----------



## Princess (Sep 15, 2012)

Apocalypse Dreams - Tame Impala


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 16, 2012)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Nightray (Sep 16, 2012)

Reptile's theme - mk or skrillex (doesnt really matter to me) :V


----------



## merinda! (Sep 17, 2012)

*Side Walk When She Walks // Alexisonfire*

;_;


----------



## Caleb (Sep 17, 2012)

Cage The Elephant- Shake Me Down


----------



## merinda! (Sep 18, 2012)

*Kick, Push // Lupe Fiasco*


----------



## Caleb (Sep 19, 2012)

The Misfits- American Psycho


----------



## Chinchilla (Sep 20, 2012)

"Bodytalk (Lena Yada)" - WWE Soundtrack


----------



## Princess (Sep 22, 2012)

Ho Hey - The Lumineers


----------



## Nic (Sep 23, 2012)

Anybody listening to Lapfox here?


----------



## Nightray (Sep 24, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold - Carry On ♥

*0*


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 26, 2012)

Professor Layton songs.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 3, 2012)

Owl City - Bombshell Blonde.


----------



## Caleb (Oct 4, 2012)

Underoath- Reinventing Your Exit  
They recently broke up


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2012)

"Battle Born" - The Killers


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 7, 2012)

Bukowski by Modest Mouse.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

Suspender Man by Steam Powered Giraffe.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 9, 2012)

A Sudden Disturbance Up Ahead - Shadorun_Genesis (Metal arangement)
sounds beeast.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2012)

Bloc Party - Banquet


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2012)

Awww yeah, childhood!


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2012)

Give your heart a break - Demi Lovato


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2012)

Best Thing I Never Had - Beyonce


----------



## Elijo (Oct 14, 2012)

Decode - Paramore


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 14, 2012)

Shake it Out - Florence and the Machine.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 15, 2012)

Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi – Black


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 15, 2012)

frank ocean u sexy beast u


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 15, 2012)

The Troll Song. My brother told me to put it on... -_-


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2012)

"Panic Station" - Muse


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2012)

Catch My Breath - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Caleb (Oct 17, 2012)

Chris Webby- Off the Chain


----------



## Thunder (Oct 17, 2012)

"The Battle of Lil' Slugger (Boss Extended Cut)" - Danny Baranowski


----------



## Keenan (Oct 17, 2012)

Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance


----------



## Princess (Oct 19, 2012)

hahahaha jk? - Das Racist


----------



## Micah (Oct 19, 2012)

Tell It All - Canon


----------



## demoness (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Celestefey (Oct 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday by The Birthday Massacre.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 22, 2012)

"Breaking Down" - Florence + The Machine


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 23, 2012)

Shut Your Mouth by Attack Attack!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2012)

"Supremacy" - Muse


----------



## Mary (Oct 24, 2012)

I knew you were trouble-T.S. I know you might think it would be sappy, but this one'S fierce!


----------



## Caleb (Oct 24, 2012)

New Found Glory- King of Wishful Thinking


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 25, 2012)

We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together by Taylor Swift.

I never really thought I'd like a song like this, but it's just so catchy it's eventually just been drilled into my head and now I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

"Tighten Up" - The Black Keys


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2012)

Himari said:


> We Are Never Ever Getting Back Together by Taylor Swift.
> 
> I never really thought I'd like a song like this, but it's just so catchy it's eventually just been drilled into my head and now I can't stop listening to it!



hate this song too but I can see it getting stuck on replay soon

Dance Again - JLO


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 26, 2012)

Pins and Needles by The Birthday Massacre.


----------



## MrBasterdMD (Nov 1, 2012)

Blink182- Party Song


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2012)

Born to Hand Jive - Grease


----------



## Dylab (Nov 2, 2012)

All of Bon jovi's songs


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 3, 2012)

Give it all back - Noah & The Whale



Spoiler:  Brilliant artists. Listen to this.












And if you liked that. 



Spoiler:  L.I.F.E.G.O.E.S.O.N.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 4, 2012)

A-Trak & Dillon Francis - Money Makin' (Barjo and Alban Lipp Remix)
put the cash put the cash put the cash put the cash put the cash in my hand


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

I been listening to a lot of Blink-182 lately.


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2012)

Death of Me - RED


----------



## TrainerRosie (Nov 9, 2012)

Advice - Christina Grimmie


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 11, 2012)

Michael Jackson. He was the best


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 11, 2012)

lookyhooky said:


> Michael Jackson. He was the best


And he still is...


No Light, No Light - Florence and the Machine.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 11, 2012)

Situations - Escape The Fate


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 13, 2012)

^^^ Bow to Britney. That song is amaze.

I'm listening to Lana Del Rey. 
Just bought the 'Paradise' album on iTunes and I'm loving it.
'Body Electric' has been on repeat!


----------



## KeithAllen (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Taylor Swift’s Never ever song.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2012)

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 17, 2012)

Heartbreaker - Mariah Carey
'Rainbow' album has been on repeat all week.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2012)

What Went Wrong? - Until June


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

Let's Have a Kiki - Scissor sister


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2012)

Cray Button (feat. Lecrae) - Family Force 5


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2012)

One Direction - Live While We're Young


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

Uhh… 
Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2012)

Holding out 4 a hero - bonnie tyler


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 18, 2012)

Red Lipstick - Rihanna


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

You Raise Me Up - Celtic Woman..
Dont really listen to them at all but they have some nice songs.


----------



## Pichiu (Nov 18, 2012)

Animal Crossing City Folk - Snow


----------



## Numner (Nov 18, 2012)

Best song in the world? *YES*


----------



## Micah (Nov 19, 2012)

Earthquake - Young Chozen


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 24, 2012)

Am I Wrong - Etienne de Crecy


----------



## Micah (Nov 26, 2012)

Broken - Young London


----------



## Elijo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello - Evanescence


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 29, 2012)

Lay It On Me - Kelly Rowland


----------



## Elijo (Nov 30, 2012)

Bring Me To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

People Like Us - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Nov 30, 2012)

The Patient Mental - Mudvayne


----------



## Caius (Nov 30, 2012)

THE YARD PEOPLE THAT KEEP DRIVING PAST MY WINDOW.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 30, 2012)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2012)

"Christmas Lights" - Coldplay

I don't need no calendar to tell me what to do.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> "Christmas Lights" - Coldplay
> 
> I don't need no calendar to tell me what to do.



Me too!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 30, 2012)

How You Remind Me - Nickelback


----------



## merinda! (Dec 1, 2012)

*Truth // Bloc Party*


----------



## OliverHudson (Dec 1, 2012)

The Black Keys, She's Long Gone.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 1, 2012)

Am I Sexy - Lords Of Acid


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2012)

I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do - ABBA


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2012)

Crank It Like A Chainsaw - Family Force 5


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2012)

Haunted - Evanescence


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2012)

"Don't Shoot Me Santa Claus" - The Killers


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2012)

Imaginary - Evanescence


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2012)

"The Cowboy's Christmas Ball" - The Killers


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2012)

Rolling In The Deep - Adele


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2012)

"Hysteria" - Muse


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2012)

Goon - Json (feat. Thi'sl & AD3)


----------



## Hey Listen! (Dec 1, 2012)

Nuclear Family - Green Day


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2012)

"Assassin" - Muse


----------



## Keenan (Dec 1, 2012)

Home At Last- Steely Dan


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2012)

Air - outdoors


----------



## Micah (Dec 2, 2012)

On Thin Ice - Hans Zimmer


----------



## sunillasanthasilva (Dec 5, 2012)

I am currently listening to Paint it Black by the Rolling Stones.


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2012)

Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 6, 2012)

Queensryche - Jet city woman


----------



## Keenan (Dec 6, 2012)

4 Chords- The Axis of Awesome


----------



## Thunder (Dec 6, 2012)

O Tannenbaum - Colin Bailey/Monty Budwig/Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

I am currently listening to Green Day's album Dos.


----------



## AmenFashion (Dec 6, 2012)

One Sweet Day (Feat. Boyz II Men) - Mariah Carey.

I've been listening to her 'Daydream' album non-stop this week.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 7, 2012)

Metallica - Memory remains


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2012)

Quok Quok - Group 1 Crew


----------



## Keenan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ana Ng- They Might Be Giants (Self cover)


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2012)

Robot (remix) - Trip Lee feat. Swoope & Andy Mineo


----------



## Elijo (Dec 8, 2012)

In the Dark - Dev


----------



## Micah (Dec 8, 2012)

The Houses of Healing (feat. Liv Tyler) - Howard Shore


----------



## Elijo (Dec 8, 2012)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2012)

Crew Love - Drake ft. The Weeknd


----------



## Micah (Dec 9, 2012)

Make A Move - Icon For Hire


----------



## Josh (Dec 9, 2012)

My Chicken bad - Ludacris ft. Nicki minaj


----------



## Elijo (Dec 10, 2012)

Sound of Madness - Shinedown


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 11, 2012)

Judas Priest - You've got another thing coming


----------



## Micah (Dec 11, 2012)

Out of My Mind (Instrumental) - B.O.B

Writing a _killer_ rap over this. Sick beat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2012)

May I Have This Swords Dance? - ProtoDome

Part of the "MissingNo Tracks" by OCR. Sounds kind of Christmas-y mainly because of the trumpet.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2012)

"Fight Club" - Assassin's Creed III OST


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 13, 2012)

^*sings* nahanah THUNDER! ....sorry had a ac/dc moment because of your screen name lol

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the opera


----------



## Micah (Dec 13, 2012)

A Journey In The Dark - Howard Shore


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2012)

Get Up (A Cowboys Anthem) - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2012)

Ali Bomaye - Game feat. 2 Chainz & Rick Ross


----------



## Nightray (Dec 15, 2012)

Situations - Escape The Fate


----------



## Keenan (Dec 17, 2012)

Birdland- Weather Report


----------



## Micah (Dec 17, 2012)

Seeing Is Believing - Alan Silvestri


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Darkness - Growing on me


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2012)

This River Is Wild - The Killers


----------



## Micah (Dec 21, 2012)

The Difference - Group 1 Crew


----------



## johnmatthewsz (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm listening to Stone Cold Sober by Paloma Faith.


----------



## Micah (Dec 26, 2012)

Falling Down (Black Knight Remix) - Lecrae feat. Trip Lee, Swoope & Sho Baraka


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2012)

take meh or leave meh - rent


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

Run devil run by Girls Generation  ^o^


----------



## Eryani (Dec 27, 2012)

i like most the Rap artists like:
Tupac,Eminem,linking park(some songs)


----------



## Elijo (Dec 27, 2012)

My Immortal (Band Version) - Evanescence


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2012)

Tell him - Vonda Shepard


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2012)

A Crippling Blow - The Killers


----------



## Caleb (Dec 28, 2012)

Steven- Senses Fail


----------



## AmenFashion (Dec 30, 2012)

Holly Wood Died - Yellowcard


----------



## Souhaiter (Dec 30, 2012)

Weightless by All Time Low.​


----------



## jeqn (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2013)

All that jazz - Chicago


----------



## jeqn (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Gummy (Jan 2, 2013)

Romantic St. - Girls Generation


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2013)

Love Your Friends, Die Laughing- Man Overboard


----------



## Micah (Jan 4, 2013)

I Know - Lecrae


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2013)

"Folsom Prison Blues" - Johnny Cash


----------



## SockHead (Jan 8, 2013)

My Old School - Steely Dan


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

Not really a fan of Robyn, but since I found out glee is covering dancing on my own in 4x13 I started listening to her and it's really grown on me.
I am listening to Dancing On My Own and Call Your Girlfriend.
Her dancing is really hilarious and makes the music video worth while.


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jan 9, 2013)

Brandenburg Concerto No.5 In D major, BWV 1050 - Johann Sebastian Bach  (Performed by Organist/Harpsichordist/Conductor Karl Richter)

I've been listening to this piece everyday...


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 10, 2013)

Cupid Boy - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Gummy (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## isaacbraeske (Jan 12, 2013)

Steep Hill (Aircheck)


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

The weeps and cries of pain coming from my heart after Sarah rejected my love.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 13, 2013)

Sober - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

Diva - Beyonce


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Diva - Beyonce



Is that your anthem?

I'm listening to I-E-A-I-A-I-O - System of a down. Some of you guys actually have a pretty good taste in music.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Is that your anthem?
> 
> I'm listening to I-E-A-I-A-I-O - System of a down. Some of you guys actually have a pretty good taste in music.



yes I am a diva


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 13, 2013)

Lana Del Rey - Off to the Races


----------



## Gummy (Jan 13, 2013)

State of Dreaming - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 13, 2013)

The One - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Gummy (Jan 13, 2013)

Linus' Blanket - Labor In Vain


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Linus' Blanket - Labor In Vain



great song!


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

lol **** i am dead

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu...67/fyeahgleeclub-hung-up-glee-cast-version-lq


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2013)

Forever Young- Alphaville


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 14, 2013)

Marry The Night - Lady Gaga


----------



## Sora (Jan 14, 2013)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Gummy said:


> State of Dreaming - Marina and the Diamonds



Good choice! Love Marina <33


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 15, 2013)

Still waiting - Sum 41


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2013)

'dem chills


----------



## Caius (Jan 16, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> 'dem chills



Well I was listening to Iota but I'll take this.


----------



## Micah (Jan 16, 2013)

Start Again - RED


----------



## Caleb (Jan 16, 2013)

Understatement- New Found Glory


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2013)

I really love mashups.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 17, 2013)

Lana Del Rey - National Anthem


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 18, 2013)

Owl City and Carly Rae Jepsen - Good Time.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2013)

http://gleekoutbr.com/escute-as-muscias-do-episodio-sadie-hawkins/

DDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Micah (Jan 18, 2013)

Used To Do It Too - Lecrae (feat. KB)


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 18, 2013)

Numb (Feat. Eminem) - Rihanna


----------



## Micah (Jan 19, 2013)

Who I Am - Steven Cooper


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 19, 2013)

Survival - Muse


----------



## Gummy (Jan 19, 2013)

사랑하는 사람이 있습니다 - Eyeline


----------



## Micah (Jan 19, 2013)

Mile Away - Capital Lights


----------



## SockHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Caleb (Jan 19, 2013)

Sweat the Battle Before the Battle Sweats You - Cute Is What We Aim For (So excited too see them in February)


----------



## Micah (Jan 19, 2013)

Confe$$ions - Lecrae


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2013)

Love to Live By - m-flo


----------



## Keenan (Jan 20, 2013)

Globus - Save Me


----------



## Micah (Jan 20, 2013)

Gold - Britt Nicole


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2013)

http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tu.../fyeahgleeclub-locked-out-of-heaven-glee-cast


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2013)

Keenan said:


> Globus - Save Me


Wow, didn't know anyone else actually listened to Globus.

Bigger - Steven Cooper (feat. Akon)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 21, 2013)

Just put this on, and say goodbye.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2013)

Down - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Gummy (Jan 21, 2013)

A Pink - Prince


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2013)

Shut Me Up - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheap Affairs - Write This Down


----------



## Sora (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet Nothing - Calvin Harris


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2013)

The Abandoning - Love and Death


----------



## muffun (Jan 25, 2013)

_Celebration Rock_ by Japandroids


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2013)

Guilty - LYNX


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Mashup of We are Never Ever Getting Back Together and The Sign by Taylor Swift and Ace of Base, respectively


----------



## Micah (Jan 26, 2013)

What Wondrous Love Is This? - Kenosis


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

Persona 4 - Music of Dream


----------



## Octavia (Jan 26, 2013)

Madness/Insanity - Mad Father


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 27, 2013)

Animal crossing: New leaf hourly songs...


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 27, 2013)

A Whole New World - Aladdin Soundtrack


----------



## Eumel (Jan 27, 2013)

I hear everything of Imagine Dragons! But my favorite song is Demons.


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 27, 2013)

Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2013)

I W8 4 'U - Love and Death


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 29, 2013)

Love They Say - Tegan and Sara

This new album is perfection!!


----------



## Micah (Jan 30, 2013)

Ayo! - Andy Mineo


----------



## Silvermist (Jan 31, 2013)

2 Black Cadillacs ~Carrie Underwood


----------



## Goldie (Feb 1, 2013)

My Chemical Romance - Surrender The Night


----------



## Elijo (Feb 1, 2013)

Hero - Skillet


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2013)

Let It Burn - RED


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 2, 2013)

Hang With Me - Robyn


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2013)

Release The Panic - RED


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2013)

I Wonder - Kanye West


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2013)

The Moment We Come Alive - RED


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 4, 2013)

Wanted ~Hunter Hayes


----------



## Octavia (Feb 4, 2013)

6 Underground - Sneaker Pimps


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2013)

If We Only - RED


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2013)

Shooby Shooby Do Yah - Mocean Worker


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2013)

Fly On The Wall - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

Together - Mystery Skulls


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Persona - The Poem of Everyone's souls (Piano transcription)


----------



## SockHead (Feb 9, 2013)

Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 9, 2013)

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 9, 2013)

Say Goodbye - Reel Big Fish


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 11, 2013)

Get Outta My Way - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2013)

Sing - I Am Empire


----------



## Micah (Feb 13, 2013)

To Know That You're Alive - Kutless


----------



## Sora (Feb 13, 2013)

I Love It - Icona Pop


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2013)

Dont you wanna stay - Kelly Clarkson and that other guy (acoustic version)


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2013)

Turn Up The Lights - V.Rose (feat. KJ-52)


----------



## SockHead (Feb 14, 2013)

Let Me Roll It - Wings


----------



## Micah (Feb 14, 2013)

It's Not Over - Chaka Khan (feat. Lecrae)


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

Cry - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Micah (Feb 21, 2013)

All Around Me Now - I Am Empire


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2013)

"Knights of Cydonia" - Muse


----------



## Elijo (Feb 22, 2013)

Lullaby - Ludwig Van Beethoven


----------



## Micah (Feb 22, 2013)

Out Of My Mind - B.o.B. (feat. Nicki Minaj)

Proof there's such thing as the Illuminati.


----------



## AmenFashion (Feb 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Cry - Kelly Clarkson



One of her best! Love.

Almost Home - Mariah Carey


----------



## Keenan (Feb 23, 2013)

Prejudice- Tim Minchin


----------



## Micah (Feb 23, 2013)

Surkesh - Mass Effect 3 OST


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2013)

Tonight-(In Rhythm Heaven Fever)


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2013)

Sparkling Diamonds - Nicole Kidman


----------



## Micah (Feb 24, 2013)

Confe$$ions - Lecrae


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Micah (Feb 25, 2013)

Heart Attack - Demi Lovato


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 27, 2013)

Listening to Blink-182 album neighbourhoods, seeing them live on monday, so stoked XD


----------



## Micah (Feb 27, 2013)

All We Know Is Winning - Thi'sl (feat. Tedashii)


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Micah (Feb 27, 2013)

Flip Flop Status - Canon


----------



## Glambunnie (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## marierock13 (Mar 10, 2013)

Currently listening to "Double Trouble", from the Pokemon anime soundtrack.

Youtube link is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u7VHDVeGGI

You've got to love Team Rocket!

Well, it's stuck in my head, maybe now it'll be stuck in yours. 
~ Marie


----------



## Kyle (Mar 13, 2013)

Everclear - Normal Like You


----------



## Micah (Mar 15, 2013)

Speed That Light - KJ-52 (feat. Rhema Soul)


----------



## Wing (Mar 15, 2013)

Micah said:


> Condor - RED


DUDE. DUDE. DUDE. I'm listening to Already Over Pt.2 by RED...
-Brofist-


----------



## Wing (Mar 16, 2013)

Now, I'm listening to Summer Paradise - Simple Plan (Ft. Sean Paul)


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 17, 2013)

Hyuna-Bubble Pop


----------



## Nightray (Mar 17, 2013)

Pennyroyal - Joey Bada$$

<3


----------



## Micah (Mar 18, 2013)

Love Signs - Benjah (feat. Dillavou)


----------



## AmenFashion (Mar 19, 2013)

Shampain - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Princess (Mar 19, 2013)

Meat is Murder - The Smiths
(Y)


----------



## PapaNer (Mar 25, 2013)

Read My Mind - The Killers


----------



## Atlas. (Mar 26, 2013)

Wreckin' Bar (Ra Ra Ra) - The Vaccines


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

The Phoenix - Fall Out Boy from their new album


----------



## Atlas. (Mar 27, 2013)

Promises ~ Nero


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2013)

Might spell this wrong:

Marianana's Trench - Lover Dearest


----------



## Atlas. (Mar 28, 2013)

For Whom The Bell Tolls ~ Metallica


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm Really Hot - Missy Elliot


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

Paramore - Misery Business


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 29, 2013)

Boston - Augustana


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

Leona Lewis - Run 

This song always gives me the chills.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 29, 2013)

Slater - Tyler, The Creator Feat. Frank Ocean


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

Rihanna - No Love Allowed 

First time listening to it...


----------



## AvengedSevenfold97 (Mar 29, 2013)

Outside - Staind


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 29, 2013)

Arwen's Vigil - ThePianoGuys


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2013)

Of Monsters and Men - King and Lionheart


----------



## Emrys (Mar 30, 2013)

Postcards From Italy - Beirut
I've been trying to learn how to play this song but I'm not a very talented ukulele player


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 31, 2013)

Linkin Park - Burn It Down

Love it.


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 1, 2013)

Shiny Star said:


> Rihanna - No Love Allowed
> 
> First time listening to it...



That song is amazing 

Kisses Down Low - Kelly Rowland


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2013)

AmenFashion said:


> That song is amazing
> 
> Kisses Down Low - Kelly Rowland



Rihanna - S&M


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 2, 2013)

I love those two songs^

Frank Ocean - Swim Good 

And tuneeee.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

Rise Against - The Good Left Undone.
(Rise Against and Rise Against _The Machine_ are two different bands!)


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 3, 2013)

My Chemical Romance - I Don't Love You


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Rihanna - S&M



Finally!
I like it, like it.

Honey - Mariah Carey


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2013)

Frank Ocean's cover of Bad Romance


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 4, 2013)

Lana Del Rey - Damn You


----------



## Atlas. (Apr 6, 2013)

Internet Friends ~ Knife Party


----------



## Micah (Apr 6, 2013)

Euphoria - David Thulin


----------



## Sora (Apr 7, 2013)

Only If for a Night - Florence and the Machine


----------



## Micah (Apr 7, 2013)

Tell Me - Charmaine (David Thulin Remix)


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 7, 2013)

What Now - Rihanna

This song can't be any more perfect.


----------



## Sora (Apr 8, 2013)

No Light, No Light - Florence and the Machine

I shouldn't have bought this album because I can't stop listening. I will know all the words by the end of this week.


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 12, 2013)

If I Lose Myself - OneRepublic


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 12, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 12, 2013)

"Lightning", by Nico Vega


----------



## Atlas. (Apr 15, 2013)

Adam's Song ~ Blink-182


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 15, 2013)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 15, 2013)

Sound Of Love - Cassie


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2013)

The National - Mistaken for Strangers


----------



## Atlas. (Apr 17, 2013)

Up In The Clouds ~ Darwin Deez


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

Detektivbyr?n - Nattoppet


----------



## Atlas. (Apr 19, 2013)

Goodbye Apathy ~ OneRepublic


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2013)

AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

I like Supernatural because they have lots of 80s music.


----------



## Micah (Apr 20, 2013)

Sick Of It - Skillet


----------



## Kyle (Apr 22, 2013)

Kings of Leon - Closer


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 22, 2013)

One Sweet Day (Feat. Boyz II Men) - Mariah Carey


----------



## Micah (Apr 25, 2013)

Wanted You More - Sarah Simmons


----------



## PaJami (Apr 25, 2013)

Dark Horses - Switchfoot


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2013)

Losing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 26, 2013)

Evans Blue - Quote


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 26, 2013)

S&M - Rihanna

I like it like it.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2013)

"Fukaki Umi No Kanata" - Yoshida Brothers


----------



## Batsu (Apr 26, 2013)

LeeSsang - You're The Answer To A Guy Like Me

(I think it'd be cool if people started linking the songs they're listening to, so I'm sharing what I'm listening to. It's Korean hip-hop.)


----------



## Octavia (Apr 27, 2013)

Bravely Default Flying Fairy - Prelude Moving Toward Hope


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

Canon in C (My Sassy Girl version)


----------



## Cardbored (May 2, 2013)

Anyone ever listen to song late at night that relaxes you for hours on end? I highly encourage everyone to listen to this song, even if you're not a fan of punk.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

Just Give Me a Reason - Pink


----------



## Wish (May 4, 2013)

Wild Child by Wekeed and MAN am I hooked


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2013)

Past the Gates - Redlight King


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

Some cover of Katy Perry's. "The One That Got Away" from The Voice


----------



## keybug55 (May 4, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Massive Spoiler







.


----------



## Diableos (May 5, 2013)




----------



## AmenFashion (May 6, 2013)

#Beautiful (Feat. Miguel) - Mariah Carey

Just came out today, and I'm obsessed! Repeat.


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

Very beautiful piece ^^'
I hope that everyone can listen to it if they have time!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

Litwick said:


> (video)
> 
> Very beautiful piece ^^'
> I hope that everyone can listen to it if they have time!



I love DJ Okawari! I really like Nujabes too...






makes for really relaxing study/drawing music.


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2013)

Destiny (Ablaze) - Fire Emblem OST


----------



## AmenFashion (May 11, 2013)

Young and Beautiful - Lana Del Rey

So beautiful!


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2013)

Live It Up - Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull


ily her but some parts of this song are ****


----------



## keybug55 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

The Phoenix - Fall Out Boy (sped up version)


----------



## SockHead (May 16, 2013)

It Wouldn't Have Made Any Difference - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2013)

Jimmy Eat World - Bleed American


----------



## Aurynn (May 18, 2013)

Just remembering the old days <3


----------



## Cardbored (May 18, 2013)

This was once used in a Spongebob episode. It's pretty catchy.


----------



## Miss Renee (May 18, 2013)

I'm listening to my dog licking her paw. Does that count?


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

Rewrite - Finale


----------



## Thunder (May 20, 2013)

All These Things That I've Done - The Killers


----------



## AmenFashion (May 21, 2013)

Come & Get It - Selena Gomez

Why do I love this song?


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Rewrite - Finale



Yo that's actually pretty awesome.

I'm listening to this now.


----------



## Volvagia (May 25, 2013)

Slow Down - The Academy Is...


----------



## Devon (May 27, 2013)

BRAVE- Sara Bareilles


----------



## Wish (May 27, 2013)

marina is such a doll


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

Great Litwick, now the only song I know by Marina and the D is stuck in my head.

How to be a Heartbreaker is what I'm now listening to.


----------



## keybug55 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Hey Listen! (May 28, 2013)

I've been listening to this song since I was really little.


----------



## Wish (May 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Great Litwick, now the only song I know by Marina and the D is stuck in my head.
> 
> How to be a Heartbreaker is what I'm now listening to.


she is so wonderful, I feel that she is one of those idols that is actually honest and herself


----------



## AmenFashion (May 29, 2013)

Scissor Sisters - Only The Horses

Must. Listen.
It's been a favorite of mine a while back, and I'm really into it again.


----------



## Cardbored (May 30, 2013)

Was listening to Snow by Red Hot Chili Peppers, listening to Blackout by Muse now.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 3, 2013)

I love this song.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

The Phoenix - Fall Out Boy (sped up version)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 4, 2013)

"Conquistador" - 30STM


----------



## Blues (Jun 6, 2013)

Hyrule Field by yungtown


----------



## demoness (Jun 6, 2013)

The Vincent Black Shadow.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

Kathy Griffin's Theme song - I"ll Say It


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cVgB7RSwto 

Dear Old Nicki - Nicki Minaj


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll Say It - Kathy Griffin


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Diableos (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## totoro (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5OjO0gztR4


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HnSDsGT85s

A Little less 16 Candles, a Little More Touch Me vs Gangnam Style


----------



## Ymir (Jun 18, 2013)

Last Dinosaur - The Pillows


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 22, 2013)

King For a Day - Pierce the Veil ft. Kellin Quinn

Kellin <33


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2013)

Not Gonna Die - Skillet


----------



## merinda! (Jun 22, 2013)

*?ashmere // Hucci*


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2013)

*Audioscribe* - _Skyline_


----------



## Liv (Jun 24, 2013)

Starlings - Elbow


----------



## Keenan (Jun 24, 2013)

Callgirls - Self


----------



## Oriana (Jun 24, 2013)

"I'm Not a Vampire" by Falling in Reverse.


----------



## Dagger311 (Jun 26, 2013)

My computer fans whirring- Acer Aspire Series 4. Probably going to listen to a Killers alblum soon though.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 26, 2013)

"Fallen Leaves" by Billy Talent.


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2013)

Teen Idle by Marina&TD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2013)

This remix of To Love You More


----------



## Liv (Jun 29, 2013)

Ben Folds ? You Don't Know Me (feat. Regina Spektor)


----------



## A-kun (Jun 29, 2013)

'Atomic' by Blondie. Man, this is a jam.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 29, 2013)

John Mclaughlin So Close


----------



## Marceline (Jun 30, 2013)

The Atelier Totori soundtrack ^ ^


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QibsIT-A38

>.>


----------



## Liv (Jul 7, 2013)

Cinema - Benny Benassi


----------



## beebs (Jul 7, 2013)

K.K. Bubblegum - K.K. Slider


----------



## Gore (Jul 9, 2013)

raging lung by the knife​


----------



## Tyto (Jul 9, 2013)

_"Impossible" by James Arthur. <3
_


----------



## oath2order (Jul 11, 2013)

Silicone - Willam Belli


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 12, 2013)

Rie Fu - For You (Hourou Musuko)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

Scissor Sisters - Let's Have a Kiki


----------



## Lotte (Jul 13, 2013)

Jay Park - Joah


----------



## Keenan (Jul 14, 2013)

Globus - Save Me


----------



## SockHead (Jul 14, 2013)

On The Run (Part II) - JayZ feat. Beyonce


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jul 14, 2013)

Charlie Mars - How I Role http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNEtwyOWvTw


----------



## SockHead (Jul 14, 2013)

Monks - Frank Ocean


----------



## Lotte (Jul 15, 2013)

2NE1 - Falling In Love


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 16, 2013)

2pac- dear mama


----------



## Lotte (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Mira (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Wallytehcat (Jul 17, 2013)

Donkey Kong Country music.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Majesticgirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Pink- raise ur glass


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 21, 2013)

_Back from the Dead_
*Skylar Grey (feat. Big Sean)*


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## talisheo (Jul 21, 2013)

Firewind: Insanity


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 21, 2013)

Music from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas and Grand Theft Auto: Vice City

San Andreas: I'm listening to K-DST, Bounce FM, Radio Los Santos, K-Jah, and Playback FM
Vice City: V Rock


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 22, 2013)

Grown Woman - Beyonc?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

I love country music.  Some of my favorite songs I listen to a lot:
People are crazy
Crazy girl
Pretty good at drinkin beer
Red Solo Cup
Honey Bee
EDIT: She will be free
Tonight
Big Green Tractor


Will list more if they pop into my mind.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 23, 2013)

summer feels bruh


----------



## Marceline (Jul 23, 2013)

I love Detektivbyran so much. > <


----------



## Smokey (Jul 23, 2013)

chopin is gr8




Piano is such a nice instrument.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 24, 2013)

O u O'


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Blueberrie (Jul 24, 2013)

I am currently listening to a couple of songs such as;

Love me again - by John Newman

Burn - by Ellie Goulding

I love it - by Icona Pop

Mirrors - by Justin Timberlake (I'm a big fan of JT.)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

The news


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

*o*

Now this


----------



## Niya (Jul 25, 2013)

Juan Direction of course. "Best Song Ever"


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jul 25, 2013)

At this very moment I am listening to Fred V & Grafix - Just A Thought Feat. Reija Lee.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcRpOn9k1ms


----------



## Wish (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 26, 2013)

Hastune Miku's Nonsese Speaker (in Japanese). Heh. I just love Vocaloids.


----------



## Quiggy (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Marceline (Jul 27, 2013)

Detektivbyr?n - 054


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Serri (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Wish (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Quiggy (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 30, 2013)

Daft Punk - One More Time


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 31, 2013)

Cute Is What We Aim For, The Maine and We The Kings songs.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

This will be the day  -Jeff and Casey Lee Williams


----------



## Lotte (Aug 2, 2013)

Summer of Farewells - Aoi Teshima


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Hikōki-gumo, by Yumi Matsutoya. It's a really beautiful song. I think it was composed when her best friend died of tuberculosis. In the movie Kaze Tachinu, one of the girls has tuberculosis as well.


----------



## 0ni (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## bittermeat (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## choux (Aug 4, 2013)

[ x ] 
B1A4~~ yay


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 5, 2013)

Muse's HAARP tour DVD, right now it's on Butterflies and Hurricanes.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2013)

Amanda Palmer's _Theatre is Evil_ album. This very second: track 11, _Massachusetts Avenue_.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't bring me down - Sia


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 6, 2013)

twinkinator said:


> Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz



Absolutely love that song.. <3 
Welp, I'm listening to currently nothing I guess.


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## bittermeat (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a great song ^


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 7, 2013)

Self Esteem by The Offspring.

I'm not even ashamed of admitting the fact that I've been listening to this on repeat for at least forty-five minutes.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Silicone by Willam


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​






I love the Shingeki No Kyojin soundtrack so much. <3 ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## wolfmom (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm in a Rob Zombie and Creedence Clearwater mood today


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

http://tane.us/ac/nl.html

So soothing.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Marceline (Aug 11, 2013)

Watching my own video LOL. xD


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGE381tbQa8


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Aug 12, 2013)

Dakota - A Rocket To The Moon


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Talking to the Moon - Bruno Mars.

♥


----------



## Liv (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad Day - Chiddy Bang


----------



## Seravee (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

listening to my own video. LOL But my remix of with me is awsome


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 15, 2013)

Listening to Fiona Apple's album "The Idler Wheel Is Wiser Than the Driver of the Screw and Whipping Cords Will Serve You More Than Ropes Will Ever Do." 

_Yes, that's actually the album name._


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah, its first thing in the morning, so I can't listen to rock or it'll ruin me for the day. But this is cute.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THgvENQvAh8


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a dork, I know x3


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

_Beautiful Hangover_ by BIGBANG.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6HWommWlvU

help


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 21, 2013)

I love this song so much aaaah :'3


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Guren No Yumiya, which just started playing now. xD


----------



## Bones (Aug 21, 2013)

Kind of in a pop mood right now.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeSdSrCKp-8

help


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

Fukaki Umi No Kanata - Yoshida Brothers


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPG-pegvhOc


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

Reluctant Heroes - Shingeki No Kyojin OST ~


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 26, 2013)

I love this song so much. It reminds me of one of my good friends and some of our funny memories together. ^^"


----------



## Brabus E73 (Aug 26, 2013)

The Faceless \m/


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 27, 2013)

Da Brat - Funkdafied


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## beebs (Aug 27, 2013)

You can trip on my synthesizer!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 27, 2013)

The Kill (Bury Me) - 30 Seconds To Mars


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2013)

Airplanes - The Ready Set
I can't stop listening to it, it's so catchy


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## suede (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqSD4QPYTjw


----------



## Seravee (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 2, 2013)

The album Pretty. Odd. by Panic! At The Disco


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The album Pretty. Odd. by Panic! At The Disco



Not their best one, in my opinion.


----------



## beebs (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

I usually listen to full albums so I'll just list' em that way lol.

Blue Cheer - 'Outsideinside'


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

Boards of Canada - 'The Campfire Headphase'


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that song ^


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

@oath2order: interesting music and video lol!
@bittermeat: cool tune! Nice and chill....

currently listening to Boards of Canada - 'Geogaddi'
...I seem to be in a very chillbient mood today. At least for the time being, gonna be putting in something more energetic soon!


----------



## Hartech (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't Call it Love - Zero 7!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2013)

Lush - 'Spooky'


----------



## locker (Sep 8, 2013)

oath2order said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE



i cant believe i watched that lmao


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2013)

Lush - 'Split'


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vtSHKE3R_E


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 9, 2013)

Arcade Fire - Reflektor


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxX-QOV9tI


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMxX-QOV9tI


...now that's music to my ears! Positive lyrics and upbeat....none of that death metal crap I used to listen to some time ago, 'too cynical!


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 9, 2013)

Tactical Sekt - Forget to Be Human


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

Owl City - 'Maybe I'm Dreaming'


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 10, 2013)

The new Janelle Mon?e album


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

The Allman Brothers Band - 'Eat A Peach'

..just about to finish it though, not sure what to listen to next? hmm...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2013)

Evanescence - Missing


----------



## Touko (Sep 12, 2013)

Mayoigo Sagashi - Mai Nakahara


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 12, 2013)

Ellie Goulding & DJ Fresh - Flashlight


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2013)

MGMT - Plenty Of Girls In The Sea <3


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2013)

http://horobox.co.uk/u/Ubermunchkin_1349243582.mp3


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 13, 2013)

Relient K - Be My Escape


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 13, 2013)

Not a new one, but:

Dmitri Shostakovich - Waltz No. 2


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cymGgVtv7Q


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

"Doctor Worm" - Relient K (They Might Be Giants Cover)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2013)

Eurythmics - 'Be Yourself Tonight'


----------



## SockHead (Sep 20, 2013)

Life of the Party - The Weeknd


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

Joe Kirkland's cover of 'Gives You Hell'


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

_"American Pie_ - *Don McLean*


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been on a house/electronica/trip hop funk for a long time now.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

_"I Like It"_ - *Lacuna Coil*


----------



## rubyy (Sep 21, 2013)

One Direction - Best Song Ever.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold - Doing Time

♥


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been listening to a lot of the* Red Hot Chili Peppers* lately, namely "_Scar Tissue_", "_Under the Bridge_", and "_Otherside_".

I also found a few of my old *Black Sabbath* and *Beastie Boys* CDs.


----------



## realchompsky (Sep 22, 2013)

Radiohead - Just


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

Buried Easter Egg song "Always Running" - Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

_"Frozen"_- *Within Temptation*


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

The Subways - Kalirfornia

this song is sooo good imo


----------



## SockHead (Sep 23, 2013)

Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Watching:

_Episode 3: "Challenge of the Samurai"_ - *Pokemon: Season 1*


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable - Artist vs Poet


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

The people I live next to are blaring Spun by Sublime with Rome.
Can't say Im mad at them for it, that song is awesome.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> The people I live next to are blaring Spun by Sublime with Rome.
> Can't say Im mad at them for it, that song is awesome.



It's Sublime who can be mad? They're just so sublime. Harhar.

On a Nu-Disco funk myself.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

R.E.M. - 'Fables of the Reconstruction'


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 24, 2013)

Halyosy's cover of Just Be Friends. At least this cover isn't in English so it stings less, haha.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 24, 2013)

Femme Fatale - Velvet Underground


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 24, 2013)

At the moment I am listening to:

The king is dead but the queen is alive - P!nk


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2013)

Chromie said:


> It's Sublime who can be mad? They're just so sublime. Harhar.



Heehee :3 

I've been playing I Got by Young The Giant alllll day. I love it!


----------



## Elijo (Sep 24, 2013)

Move Along - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Absentia (Sep 24, 2013)

Radioactive Toy ~ Porcupine Tree


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2013)

Lorde: Royals


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 24, 2013)

Relient K - Be My Escape

(no matter what i do i just find myself listening to them
i can't help it i love this song)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2013)

Combichrist - 'Everybody Hates You'


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> Relient K - Be My Escape
> 
> (no matter what i do i just find myself listening to them
> i can't help it i love this song)



*thumbsup*

Yoshida Brothers - Takeda No Komo


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2013)

VNV Nation -'Futureperfect'


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hzgS9s-tE8

This **** keeps playing at work.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2013)

Eric Clapton - 'No Reason to Cry'


----------



## Chromie (Sep 26, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Eric Clapton - 'No Reason to Cry'



Man I was just rocking to Clapton's Cocaine. 


Massive Attack - Eurochild


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5yiJOOyDKY


----------



## Cobber (Sep 27, 2013)

_"Nothing Else Matters"_ - *Apocalyptica*


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 27, 2013)

EXO-K - Wolf

I never thought I'd listen to k-pop but here I am (blame my friend)
but I love Exo and man D.O. is an AMAZING singer


----------



## Micah (Sep 27, 2013)

Cynics and Critics - Icon For Hire


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 28, 2013)

Zedd Ft. Foxes - Clarity.

I love the radio so much. Virgin Radio Montreal. Endless car road trips. Let's go.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 28, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Zedd Ft. Foxes - Clarity.
> 
> I love the radio so much. Virgin Radio Montreal. Endless car road trips. Let's go.



Where we driving?

Waters of Nazareth - Justice


----------



## rubyy (Sep 28, 2013)

One Direction - Best Song Ever


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Imagine Dragons- My Songs Know What You Did In the Dark (Light Em Up)


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2013)

nothing :[


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Farobi said:


> nothing :[



LOL xD


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> LOL xD



nothing


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah someone's with me on this one ^^^

Of course the _last_ song I heard was something k-pop because I was at a friends house but I had no idea what song it was or what band...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Sep 29, 2013)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Cat and Mouse


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 30, 2013)

Icona Pop - I Love It


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

Ever since ShinyYoshi mentioned Sublime well I've been listening to Sublime again.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

This River is Wild - The Killers (Live at the Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2013)

The sound of silence... ._.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Psydye said:


> The sound of silence... ._.



Best music of all


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awa87mmCKpM


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2013)

we cant stop - miley cyrus


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

Spaceman - Hardwell.


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Well?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

R.E.M. - 'Document'


----------



## rubyy (Oct 5, 2013)

Wiley - Can You Hear Me?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

The Psychedelic Furs - 'Forever Now''


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

The Rasmus - 'Into'


----------



## Nightray (Oct 7, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar - Sing about me 


<3


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

The Beat(a.k.a. The English Beat if you're from the states(like me!) or The British Beat if you're from Australia and/or New Zealand) - 'I Just Can't Stop It'


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 7, 2013)

korn - shoots and ladders


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 7, 2013)

ClariS - reunion


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk8jV7r6VMk

The new Panic! At the Disco album


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

Jin feat. Vocaloid IA - Gunjou Rain


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 9, 2013)

EXO's (well, the lead vocalists anyway) cover of Open Arms

wow D.O. has great english pronunciation


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Monster-Imagine Dragons


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

Modest Mouse - 'We Were Dead Before the Ship Even Sank'


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 10, 2013)

Chinami Nishimura - Anata no Kagami


----------



## Diableos (Oct 10, 2013)

Disturbed - Criminal


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 10, 2013)

All Time Low - Oh, Calamity!

love this new song


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

Depeche Mode - 'Violator'


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

Powerwolf - 'Preachers of the Night'

..don't listen this to music as much anymore but been feeling just a tad nostalgic lately.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

90's I think. I remember listening to this when I was like 5, 6 or 7 years old.

O-Town -> All or Nothing.

.. because I want it all. Or nothing at all.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 11, 2013)

Relient K - The Best Thing

okay i decided to give one of their other songs a listen


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2013)

MGMT - 'Congratulations'


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 11, 2013)

Marina and the Dimonds


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x29TGL71pv4&list=PLgtFXi02oKeCjz5qe8VoyRkE0y_WYJG1N

Knight of the Wind by Crush 40 (Main theme of Sonic and the Black Knight)


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the Dire Dire Docks/Jolly Roger Bay music from Super Mario 64. nwn


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

Himari said:


> I love the Dire Dire Docks/Jolly Roger Bay music from Super Mario 64. nwn



FUUUUUUUUUCK.

I LOVE IT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awa87mmCKpM


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2013)

The Psychedelic Furs - 'Mirror Moves'

- - - Post Merge - - -

just finished them so R.E.M. - 'Fables of the Reconstruction'


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 13, 2013)

Himari said:


> I love the Dire Dire Docks/Jolly Roger Bay music from Super Mario 64. nwn



Omg I love his cover of Cornered <33

anyways, I'm listening to Secret Valentine by We The Kings


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xDf-_8KvGM


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw

i dont know why send help


----------



## unravel (Oct 14, 2013)

Dare- Gorillaz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Himari said:


> I love the Dire Dire Docks/Jolly Roger Bay music from Super Mario 64. nwn



I know him lol at his cat xD


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 14, 2013)

Memoria by Aoi Eir


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2013)

Funkadelic - 'Maggot Brain'


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Florence and the Machine - Blinding.

Loove it


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

Pandora.
Macklemore & Ryan Lewis - Same Love.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 15, 2013)

1. Quit Playing Games With My Heart - Backstreet Boys
2. Lucky - Britney Spears
3. Don't Deserve You - Plumb
4. This Moment Now - Tyrone Wells

The Vampire Diaries always plays the best songs (3+4). ♥


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2013)

DoYaThing- Gorillaz


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2013)

Municipal Waste - 'The Art of Partying'

...love me some crossover thrash/punk metal!!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 15, 2013)

New Found Glory - Head On Collision

hmmm i don't like the singer's voice too much but it's a great song imo


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2013)

The Rasmus - 'Black Roses'

...'like how melodic this album is! <3


----------



## Diableos (Oct 16, 2013)

Himari said:


> I love the Dire Dire Docks/Jolly Roger Bay music from Super Mario 64. nwn



That's amazing. I heard this one just yesterday:






It's so good!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Arabesque 1 by Claude Debussy

Seriously the most soothing music to listen to~


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2013)

Gama Bomb - 'Tales From the Grave in Space'


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

Magnetic - Traphik feat. Tori Kelly

Not many of you will like it. c: You've been warned.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imae2rKt5W8


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 18, 2013)

Satellite Call by Sara Bareilles. 

Oh my gosh, The Vampire Diaries never fails to have us listen to amazing music during their episodes. Good on them for not going mainstream. I'm already too mainstream.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

3oh!3 - My First Kiss.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 19, 2013)

Billy Talent - Fallen Leaves


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

Panic! at the Disco - This is Gospel.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

ClariS - Don't cry


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm listening to 17 Crimes by AFI <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Vh8XGgqjE


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQviPmj3kyg


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Jin ft. IA - Lost Time Memory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9wrDGfYCWA


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Jin ft IA - Outer Science


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm listening to "Horsechestra STRONG Version."


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

Hitorie - Rurarura

Rura, rura, rurara ruraaaa~


----------



## Laurina (Oct 23, 2013)

*"Therapy" by All Time Low. <3.*


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg

OneRepublic - Counting stars.
I love it


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzEShxApY5M


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

Biohazard - 'Urban Discipline'

Kinda meh imo... :/


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't Speak by No Doubt


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 23, 2013)

Two Door Cinema Club - What You Know

so catchy


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2013)

[video]http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=updoMIHMBbU[/video]


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

Metal Church - 'The Dark'


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 23, 2013)

Acceptance - Over You

i thank atl for making me find this band


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

Wednesday 13 - 'Fang Bang'


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

Crystal Antlers - 'Crystal Antlers'


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Some of Liza Minnelli's performances from _Cabaret_ (a really good movie if you ask me).


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

The news


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

....excellent stoner/doom/drone/post-rock music!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 24, 2013)

A Teens , Can't Help Falling In Love


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 24, 2013)

Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

M83 - 'Dead Cities, Red Seas & Lost Ghosts'


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 25, 2013)

Keane - A Bad Dream


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 25, 2013)

Soraru's cover of Lost Time Memory by Jin.


----------



## Fenja (Oct 25, 2013)

♥


----------



## Farobi (Oct 25, 2013)

One Republic - Counting Stars


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 25, 2013)

AFI - Strength Through Wounding


----------



## Silverpine (Oct 26, 2013)

I Can't Stay, by The Killers


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2013)

The String Cheese Incident - 'Born On the Wrong Planet'

...awesome newgrass/jam band/psychedelic rock/etc.


----------



## CandyClouds (Oct 26, 2013)

Rusted Roots - 'Send Me On My Way'


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

Slough Feg(formerly The Lord Weird Slough Feg) - 'Down Among the Deadmen'


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

VNV Nation - 'Automatic'


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 27, 2013)

All Time Low - Time Bomb


----------



## Lauren (Oct 27, 2013)

Fall out boys newest album - save rock and roll


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 27, 2013)

Memphis May Fire's cover of Grenade


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 27, 2013)

If anyone here likes metal then I recommend to you... my band!
This is the first track from our debut EP "No Way As Way" which was originally released in 2012.

Direvargs - The Wild Within
https://soundcloud.com/direvargs/the-wild-within

If you like it, please do <3 it and share it. Every positive action helps us out so much!

HOWL WITH ME!!!


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 27, 2013)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

This theme for a movie I'm ashamed to say I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

Manilla Road - 'Crystal Logic'


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

Singin' in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

D.R.I. - "Dealing With It"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

The Swellers new album DD It just came out today

"The Light Under Closed Doors"


----------



## Laurina (Oct 29, 2013)

Panic! at the Disco - "Nicotine"  Favorite off their newest album, not saying much since I don't care for most of the songs on it, which is quite disappointing. Oh well.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Dragonforce - 'Inhuman Rampage'

...never thought I'd listen to them again lol!!!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

The queen of pop lady Gaga in chronological order of all of her album releases and then some fall out boy


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Motley Crue - 'Shout At the Devil'


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 30, 2013)

Relient K - Sadie Hawkins Dance

i love the "oh oh oh"s in this song


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 30, 2013)

The Stooges - Your Pretty Face Is Going To Hell


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 31, 2013)

Baby Joker - Listen to your Heart


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

Skeletonwitch - 'Forever Abomination'

...blackened thrash metal! \m/


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

The Young Turks' daily show


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2013)

Korn - 'Follow the Leader'


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 1, 2013)

Anamanaguchi - Prom Night


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2013)

Himari said:


> Anamanaguchi - Prom Night


...haven't heard them in ages!!

Soulfly - 'Soulfly'


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm glad you came- the wanted


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=n-D1EB74Ckg


----------



## matoki (Nov 2, 2013)

Neon Bunny - Oh My Prince


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2013)

After Forever - 'Decipher'


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 2, 2013)

Selena Gomez - Tell me something I don't know


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 3, 2013)

Fall Out Boy - A Little Less 16 Candles, A Little More Touch Me

(ahh i love them so much ;w; )


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

Grave Digger - 'Heavy Metal Breakdown'


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2013)

The Shins - 40 Mark Strasse


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

Grave Digger - 'Tunes of War'


----------



## ZuckerBaum (Nov 4, 2013)

Sigur R?s - Ekki m?kk


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

Gang Green - 'Older...Budweiser'


----------



## Robin (Nov 4, 2013)

Rustie - Frazzle/Sawdust/Cat Nip﻿/Ooompa


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - 'Don't Know How to Party'


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAVPYq8fc3k


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

Placebo - 'Sleeping With Ghosts'


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm listening to this lovely lot ^^
http://www.youtube.com/officialtides


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

DragonForce - 'Sonic Firestorm'


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=xpGoFuRzemk


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

My Morning Jacket - 'Z'


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

Dir En Grey - 'Gauze'


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

Anaal Nathrakh - 'Hell is Empty, And All the Devils Are Here'

industrial-grindcore-black metal.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 7, 2013)

All Time Low - Somewhere in Neverland (acoustic)

i prefer the acoustic version but the original is still amazing


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

Jag Panzer - 'The Scourge of Light'


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

Selena Gomez - Come and get it


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 7, 2013)

Voces del Rancho - De un Rancho Al Otro


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 7, 2013)

This always leaves me in tears...


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

Foxes - Youth. Just because.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

Getting into a lot of folk metal recently, right now I'm listening to Ensiferum - 'Victory Sings' \m/


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

Lorde - Tennis Court


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

Moonlight Sonata


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2013)

Moonsorrow 'V: H?vitetty'


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

A parody of Lorde's Royals based on Supernatural (TV show) 'Hunters'.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Cruachan - 'Folk-Lore'


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Arcade Fire - We Used to Wait


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 9, 2013)

Mika - Underwater


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 9, 2013)

A Tale of Moonlit Abandonment - Rin and Len Kagamine


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Pharaoh - 'After the Fire'


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 9, 2013)

Nirvana - Lake of Fire.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Omen - 'Reopening the Gates''


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

Boards of Canada - 'Geogaddi'

..need something nice and chill to relax to to unwind me down from all the hard hitting heavy metal I've been listening to...so suave!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Boards of Canada - 'Geogaddi'
> 
> ..need something nice and chill to relax to to unwind me down from all the hard hitting heavy metal I've been listening to...so suave!!!



Boards of Canada are amazing! 

*Explosions in the Sky - So Long, Lonesome*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2013)

Mickey Curtis & Samurai, Shu-Shu. Yeah I like japanese oldies XD


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

...gotta love The Lonely Island! XD


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

Mogwai - Take Me Somewhere Nice


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2013)

Kiss - Heaven's on fire


----------



## Lauren (Nov 12, 2013)

Currently - Lady Gaga - Aura (my new favorite song!) but overall her new album - Artpop


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

Lush - 'Spooky'


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

long, long way from home- foreigner


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 14, 2013)

RINGA LINGA - Taeyang


----------



## ZombiexMuffinx (Nov 14, 2013)

Stay The Night- Zedd


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

The sound of madness in my head. (9_6)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## suede (Nov 16, 2013)

Have been switching from _Have One on Me_ by Joanna Newsom to _Hard Out Here_ by Lily Allen all day.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleeping With Sirens - Free Now

ok i know kellin's voice is super high-pitched but dang his voice in this song......


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vocaloid._.

I'm listening to...
Love is War-Miku Hatsune.
I love vocaloids...


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## SecondSider (Nov 18, 2013)

_I Feel Pretty_ from _West Side Story_


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 19, 2013)

lorde - a world alone


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2013)

Lady Gaga - Venus


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2013)

_Kiss B_ by Kim Jae Joong (feat. Flowsik).


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Judy Collins - Turn Turn Turn


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Ayumi Ishida- Blue Light Yokohama


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Celestefey (Nov 20, 2013)

Perfume - Sweet Refrain


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Ayumi Hamasaki - M


----------



## Amyy (Nov 21, 2013)

samamntha jade-soldier.

its alright


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Akiko Nakamura - Blue Chateau


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 21, 2013)

Hokago Tea Time - Tenshi Ni Fureta Yo

(Azu-nyan's song! This song always makes me feel a little bit sad, but it's so cute~ She's such a little angel. :3)


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 21, 2013)

Christina Grimme - With Love.

Get out from under your rock Lauren omg


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2013)

I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEECKING BAAAALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## ItachiKouyou (Nov 21, 2013)

My husband playing Ultra Soul from B'z~


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Mino (Nov 21, 2013)

Dizzle said:


> Mogwai - Take Me Somewhere Nice





suede said:


> Have been switching from _Have One on Me_ by Joanna Newsom to _Hard Out Here_ by Lily Allen all day.





Psydye said:


>





Jake. said:


> I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEECKING BAAAALLLLLLLLLL



Cool choices.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2013)

words i never said - lupe fiasco
i usually dont like rap but this song is so deep wtf its been stuck in my head for a week


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie4COxiUjjg

This, which you all should hear by the way.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

timber by pitbull. dont judge me, it was on the radio and now its stuck in my head -.-


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

Probably her best song from ARTPOP.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

Farewell to Hypocrites - Shinki Chen


----------



## srednivashtar (Nov 22, 2013)

Ticking Bomb - Aloe Blacc


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 24, 2013)

Anamanaguchi - Viridian Genesis


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 24, 2013)

All Time Low - Me Without You (All I Ever Wanted)

very catchy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

Grateful Dead - China Cat Sunflower(yes I like this song too much.. even had it as a Steam profile name at one point lol)


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 25, 2013)

im just falling in love with lorde




this songs just too catchy


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Grateful Dead - China Cat Sunflower(yes I like this song too much.. even had it as a Steam profile name at one point lol)


+1

Anyways listening to 'Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not' by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## waddict (Nov 25, 2013)

The anime nerd inside me is getting so fired up :3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

Takumi - Days of Romance


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAGlI_2vQpg


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Grateful Dead - Good Morning Little School Girl


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2013)

DONT CHA WISH UR GURLFRIEND WAS HOT LIKE MEEEEEEE
DONT CHA WISH UR GURLFRIEND WAS A FREAK LIKE MEEEEE
DONT CHAAAAAAA


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

epic shiet man


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 29, 2013)

Listening to a bunch of things right now 

Right now it's Krewella - Come And Get It (Razihel Remix) and Lily Allen - Somewhere only we know


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 29, 2013)

p!atd - bittersweet

i missed this song


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

Love me some melodic black metal!


----------



## SockHead (Nov 29, 2013)

AssMilk - Tyler the Creator Feat. Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

The Cowboy's Christmas Ball - The Killers


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSjyq0veO6c


----------



## radical6 (Nov 30, 2013)

pure imagination - fiona apple


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 30, 2013)

Artist vs Poet - So Much I Never Said

im so glad i downloaded all of favorite fix. awesome album


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 30, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BORtnWlb6nQ&list=PL0404CB419FF4AF84

addicted to Selena Gomez...


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vocaloid...


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djakjlzWnik
scanty and kneesocks theme ost thing w/e


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

The Arctic Monkeys - 'Favourite Worst Nightmare'


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

The Arctic Monkeys - 'Humbug'


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Drive by Miley Cyrus, wow Bangerz album is pretty damn good.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys - 'Suck It and See'


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2013)

Constant Conversations - Passion Pit.


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 1, 2013)

Fountains of Wayne - Stacy's Mom


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

One who got away-Katy Perry


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2013)

http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/68749316338/sulfurkitten-flarekristofferson-the


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw this band mentioned in another thread...'decided to check them out. Glad I did, they sound amazing! @w@


----------



## Bravedart (Dec 2, 2013)

the monster- rihanna & eminem


----------



## Frozen (Dec 2, 2013)

Bing Crosby - Silver Bells 

haha..


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

...Metal music all day to help me keep pumped and stay awake...GOTTA reset my sleeping schedule!!! >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

Akina Nakamori - Nanpasen


----------



## Michiah7105 (Dec 2, 2013)

..You....


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2013)

View attachment 18645


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw8_nnVzSDo


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Stop The World I Wanna Get Off With You - Arctic Monkeys ❤


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 18748
Fun facts, Tadanori Yokoo also starred in Shinjuku dorobo nikki.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2013)

http://eyeluggage.tumblr.com/post/68813207824


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

View attachment 19080


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 4, 2013)

Psydye : Wow, you like Mew? Which are your favourite songs? Mine are Am I Wry? No, Snowflake and Symmetry. I like how they don't take themselves too seriously.

 Sukshinder Shinda - Aao Gidha Palay-Eh


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

orangepeanut said:


> Psydye : Wow, you like Mew? Which are your favourite songs? Mine are Am I Wry? No, Snowflake and Symmetry. I like how they don't take themselves too seriously.
> 
> Sukshinder Shinda - Aao Gidha Palay-Eh


It's hard to say honestly, I like many of their songs...I usually just listen their whole albums as I like almost all of them, but also, it's been a while since I listened to them so I'd have to go back to be sure....I do know I kind of like 'I Should Have Been a Tsin-Tsi(For You), even though I have no idea what that song's about...lol, but yeah I like how their music is upbeat and none the too serious, it always puts a smile on my face!!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

The finale to the Wedding Singer musical and feeling nostalgic D=


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

View attachment 19217


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

View attachment 19261


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

Miles Davis - On Green Dolphin Street

Kind of Blue is such a good album!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

orangepeanut said:


> Miles Davis - On Green Dolphin Street
> 
> Kind of Blue is such a good album!


+1 HECK YEAH! Good stuff!!!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

Classic goth rock.

..I need to get the 'Siouxsie and the Banshees'  discog. back now, as well some maybe Joy Division and/or The Birthday Party...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

^ great music.

View attachment 19492


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 7, 2013)

This is one of my favorite songs ^^


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 7, 2013)

Panic! at the Disco - I Constantly Thank God For Esteban

(i can only think of the suite life whenever i read the song title)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou5Gf37mpzw


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 8, 2013)

Everything by Lily Allen :3
(especially 22 and somewhere only we know)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2013)

Hurt by Johnny Cash 

They used the song well in Person of Interest.


----------



## nintendofan10039 (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's Get a Move On from Mario Party 3....
and now I'm listening to Go For It! from Mario Party 8


----------



## Itachi (Dec 8, 2013)

Aenima - Tool


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Charlie Parker - I remember you


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 9, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hurt by Johnny Cash



Yesssss



Umeko said:


> Charlie Parker - I remember you



YESSSSSS

The Radio Dept - Messy Enough. I love the crap out of them


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah got curious about him because Morita Douji mention him in one of her songs, and it's awesome /digs like a bro. Awesome jazz is awesome.

Charlie Parker - Star Eyes


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 19804

<33


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 19815


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 9, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?

mmm i really have to listen to more of their songs


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 9, 2013)

Within Temptation- Faster


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

Excellent funeral doom, one of the best!!


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 10, 2013)

Lou Reed - Coney Island Baby


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

View attachment 20072

Noji Yukiko. Really great enka singer from the 70s


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2013)

Skepticism - 'Lead and Aether'


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

Just watchin' Ghost Stories.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JNZqGNJwPk


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

Scorpions - Rock you like a hurricane

Came on the classic rock radio station we have here


----------



## unravel (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Princess (Dec 11, 2013)

The soft sound of Lauren's voice on mumble!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

Fairytale of New York or w/e the name is. I hate that freaking song.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 11, 2013)

pallycake said:


> The soft sound of Lauren's voice on mumble!



You're cute pally <3


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

The sound of the city burning in the background.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Dec 12, 2013)

Acceptance - Over You

downloaded phantoms


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 13, 2013)

Na Na Na by MCR


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


>



HAHAHA oh god I haven't watched that in years. Good times

a guy called gerald - andromeda

The whole proto acid/the berlin sessions album is really good! My first exposure to acid house


----------



## Omfa (Dec 13, 2013)

I just love these simple piano riffs.


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2013)

Crystal Ball - 'Virtual Empire'

P.S. It would seem the posting issue has resolved itself. =D Yay!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

Spoiler: cry like a ghost










hh i love this band


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 13, 2013)

A Beyonc? playlist c:


----------



## SockHead (Dec 13, 2013)

Runaway - J.Cole


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Scorpions - Rock you like a hurricane
> 
> Came on the classic rock radio station we have here


Nice. Currently listening to Black Stone Cherry - 'Folklore and Superstition'


----------



## Murray (Dec 14, 2013)

this

http://www.leekspin.com/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

The Peanuts - Koi no Fuga/Romantic Fugue


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

The Mumble Server


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Itachi (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

View attachment 20950

Really good psyched stuff from late '60s Japan.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## SockHead (Dec 17, 2013)

She Knows - J.Cole (feat. Amber Coffman)


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 18, 2013)

Bon Iver - Beth/Rest

(If you really are going to check this song out, I recommend listening to the rest of the album first! It'll make more sense that way)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

View attachment 21064

Nothing beats the good ol' Loudness!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

Smashing pumpkins - Beautiful


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2013)

Umeko said:


> View attachment 21064
> 
> Nothing beats the good ol' Loudness!


+1


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2013)

Haven't listened to them in ages!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

View attachment 21408

Good stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

Some Rock Progressivo Italiano, Premiata Forneria Marconi..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Grateful Dead's self-titled album :3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 21, 2013)

The 3AM music in New Leaf.


----------



## DryLok (Dec 21, 2013)

_*I've been in a Game Music mood recently...*_


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

Some neue deutsche h?rte/German industrial!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtrZL0-Pgv0


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

Feint songs.


----------



## unravel (Dec 23, 2013)

Game OST


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 23, 2013)

Memphis May Fire - Miles Away


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


>



One of the best songs ever.

+1


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2013)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Volvagia (Dec 27, 2013)

All Time Low - Coffee Shop Soundtrack


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2013)

it helps me deal with my feelings!!







ALSO I POSTED NO PORN VERSION


----------



## Cou (Dec 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> it helps me deal with my feelings!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Same._


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2013)

Really enjoying it so far!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Cou (Dec 30, 2013)

Christmas songs


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

Numb - Linkin Park


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

New Slang - The Shins


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

Midnight by Beast


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 31, 2013)

Forever the Sickest Kids - Hey Brittany

ive been listening to this all week


----------



## Cou (Dec 31, 2013)

wow aww itunes on shuffle but:

So Wonderful - Devotion


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 2, 2014)

John Legend - Stay With You

Have been thinking a lot about R&B/R&B-inspired music lately. John Legend's stuff hits the spot for now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Akiko Nakamura - Rainbow Lake(or however I should translate it)


----------



## Byngo (Jan 4, 2014)

Sweater Weather - The Neighborhood


----------



## Nightray (Jan 5, 2014)

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 5, 2014)

Z-Ro & Slim Thug - Summertime


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

View attachment 23202


----------



## Nightray (Jan 6, 2014)

Avenged Sevenfold - Critical Acclaim


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

My Noisemaker - Waves on a Beach
(Band)                (Song)


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Volvagia (Jan 6, 2014)

Anarbor - 18

wow this band is pretty good


----------



## Nightray (Jan 6, 2014)

Faye Wong - Eyes On Me
FF8 is sooo good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNefNLOHVYk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Nightray said:


> Faye Wong - Eyes On Me
> FF8 is sooo good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNefNLOHVYk



Faye Wong <3

(because Chungking Express <33)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

Psydye said:


>


+100000


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jan 8, 2014)

Sleeping with Sirens:If Im James Dean your Audrey Hepburn

Skillet:Monster

And best of all the soul eater theme song!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## a potato (Jan 9, 2014)

Wrecking Ball
I'm pretty sure everyone knows who sings it.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 10, 2014)

a potato said:


> Wrecking Ball
> I'm pretty sure everyone knows who sings it.



Your username is so cute!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## a potato (Jan 10, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Your username is so cute!



Thanks!
Now I'm listening to 7pm music.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Jan 11, 2014)

TVXQ! - Something

Again and again~


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 11, 2014)

Red Hot Chili Peppers: Turn It Again


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks to Tiny for making my heart cry wow this is amazing

http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=W6ryC41tF-E


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 12, 2014)

Acceptance - Glory/Us

i love this song so much. i love acceptance


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

headphone actor by jin


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

Shinkai no Ib 
Ib - SiGrE

*cries at the last one*


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 14, 2014)

Koi wa Zenkei Shisei - Perfume

such a good song! ;w; <3


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Citizen - Sleep


----------



## a potato (Jan 14, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5T8mGIflUaU


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

Day 'N Nite Kid


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

Hotel California


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Hotel California



Eagles ftw. <3

And not much atm, mom's watching telly so


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Mari Hamada - Blue Revolution.

Some good ol' metal while doing schtuff on my essay


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

Demi lovato neon lights remixes <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

Miki Sawaguchi - Yokohama

(I dare you look her up)


----------



## Cou (Jan 17, 2014)

My teacher is currently playing Someone Like You by Adele wow he has amazing music taste yee


----------



## abipop (Jan 17, 2014)

the song I am listening to right now is Kyary pamyu pamyu - Jelly :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

A bunch of Nico Nico Choruses!


----------



## lozdgr8 (Jan 17, 2014)

ur maw


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

never shout never - first dance


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 17, 2014)

mcfly - transylvania

dougie <3


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 17, 2014)

John Lennon- Imagine


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> John Lennon- Imagine



ewwwwwwww


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking out The Black Keys atm...

..though will probably doze off quite soon, am only into song 3 of their first album right now as I am typing this. Make that # 4 lol.


----------



## harime (Jan 18, 2014)

Omake Pfadlib

I like listening to Japanese music \=o=/


----------



## lilylily (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


>



what the HELL did i just listen to.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 18, 2014)

Backstreet Boys: Get Down


----------



## Omfa (Jan 18, 2014)

Radio Futhead: http://plug.dj/futhead-official/


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## PepperStick (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't Say a Word - Ellie Goulding


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 20, 2014)

Let the Gangnam Hit the Floor​


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Volvagia (Jan 20, 2014)

fall out boy - heardfirst slide into cooperstown on a bed bet

(whats up with the title of this song)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome band, still checking them out!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 21, 2014)

this dogg pound gang mix






also this do or die chopped and screwed lol


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

This is really kind of horrifying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2014)

Been addicted to this AMV for a while, the song has really grown on me aswell :u




Spoiler: AMV



video=youtube;AC-DTyrKpFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC-DTyrKpFE[/video]



Been listening to a lot of Homestuck songs and Nightstep lately aswell.

Oh and this too <3



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jan 22, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Akina Nakamori - Kita Wing


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2014)

JUST got around to finally checking them out! Gotta say, just a couple songs into the first album right now and already find they have a pretty sweet sound..


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2014)

Polish death metal for the godda** WIN!! \m/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

catchy shtuff


----------



## harime (Jan 23, 2014)

Yume Nikki Save OST - Piano & Violin Arrangement.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Jakerz (Jan 24, 2014)

Rhianna's Unapologetic Album not going to post the Album cover for appropriateness reasons..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Miki Sawaguchi - Bad bad Bossa Nova


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

Like Let It Go (by Demi though) has been stuck in my head for two weeks now and can't not play it so can someone help me omg


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 24, 2014)

papa roach - broken home


----------



## lilylily (Jan 24, 2014)

genesis - no son of mine


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Beardo (Jan 24, 2014)

PTX Volumes 1 and 2
(Pentatonix)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

Yuya Uchida & The Flowers - Kimi Koishi


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm listening to Irony by ClariS bc it makes me happy and i love oreimo


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

listening to that now ^

- - - Post Merge - - -

<3 <3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

so ready for this game.


----------



## Hot (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## xRangii (Jan 27, 2014)

:3.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2014)

FINALLY A GOOD VERSION OF THIS ****ING SONG.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

View attachment 25554


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Camomile (Jan 27, 2014)

"Once Upon a Dream" - Lana Del Ray.
Quite amazing, I recommend.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent American power-thrash!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2014)

THE IRC


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent jazz-fusion!


----------



## lilylily (Jan 28, 2014)

kasabian - velociraptor!


----------



## hayden (Jan 28, 2014)

not the sun - brand new


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Pathetic (Jan 28, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


>



this is kinda late but um hello fellow homestuck ! 
--


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

THE PRINDL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hsWnvwIJWA


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm pretty much just watching many different anime opening or ending themes.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

View attachment 25845


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

Counting Stars.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Carmen Maki - Tane

I can't really post the cover.. because NSFW-ish


----------



## Trundle (Jan 31, 2014)

Out of my Mind - John Mayer Trio
Basically anything by the John Mayer Trio


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 31, 2014)

arctic monkeys - knee socks


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2014)

Festivale music on acnl hahahah


----------



## Cou (Feb 1, 2014)

Night Time - The Xx <33


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 1, 2014)

Straight Up - Paula Abdul


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 1, 2014)

the vamps - can we dance


----------



## Cou (Feb 1, 2014)

Kids by MGMT


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Good stuff.


Marry me pls

Naruto Shippuden OST - Departure To The Front Lines (Extended Version)


----------



## Loolaaacnl (Feb 2, 2014)

Love is on the radio - Mcfly


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh God, I love this song.
Queenfish - Emezie


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2014)

GORILLLLLLLAAAAAZZZZZZ! <<<<<3333333
Connect from Puella Magi Madoka Magica and Fallen Angel from the Panty and Stocking soundtrack


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

herbert gr?nemeyer - alkohol


----------



## Camomile (Feb 2, 2014)

"Take me out" - Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Music_123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Seventh Days,Seventh Friends-June& Rinne


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2014)

There we go!


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm GoInG iNsAnE!

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/lorde/royals.htm


----------



## SockHead (Feb 4, 2014)

***** is Mine - Miguel


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2014)

Electro-swing! Good stuff..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2014)

Camouflage - Brad Paisley


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Little Wings and Beautiful Pride- Naru And Beru


----------



## effluo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hysteria by Muse 

<3


----------



## Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

"Last Scene" - Asian Kung-fu Generation
Haven't heard this song in ages and I still remember every bit of it, good times.


----------



## Cou (Feb 4, 2014)

How to Save A Life - The Fray


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 5, 2014)

Camomile said:


> "Last Scene" - Asian Kung-fu Generation
> Haven't heard this song in ages and I still remember every bit of it, good times.



I know that band.. but I don't remember where from.

The All-American Rejects. I'm getting back into some bands I haven't listened to for ages, and their song Swing Swing was on the radio yesterday.


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 5, 2014)

mcfly - pov


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 5, 2014)

gift-rinne


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

Black metal w/ a traditional metal edge.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/katyperry/teenagedream.html


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## rogerg01 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a Dream By Nelly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Yazima beauty salon - SAKURA


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 6, 2014)

New Years Day and Flyleaf.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2014)

i like twerking/shaking my non-existent boobs at the bounce parts u feel??


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

nope.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Music_123 (Feb 6, 2014)

hatto iro tori dream-Naru


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

G-SCHMITT - farewell


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

Here comes some J-pop <3

Tokyo Girls Style - キラリ☆ (No idea what it's called lmao.)
I love it. And they're all younger than me ;A; -is talentless-



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl7e_edEtPU


----------



## Cory (Feb 6, 2014)

Katamari On The Wings - Katamari Forever Official Soundtrack 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLpw24At-b8
Best song ever!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


>


cookies for you <3

View attachment 26856

for the japanese characters in TGS; Kirari which means "Sparkling", "glittering" or such, probably referring to their star in the song titles.


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

Life of a Salesman by Yellowcard


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

Sabaton - Attero Dominatus


----------



## Byngo (Feb 8, 2014)

Lorde - A world alone


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 8, 2014)

the maine - kiss and sell


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Jumping ALl Over The World by Scooter


----------



## Hot (Feb 8, 2014)

I Don't Wanna Be In Love - Good Charlotte


Spoiler: --


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> cookies for you <3
> 
> View attachment 26856
> 
> for the japanese characters in TGS; Kirari which means "Sparkling", "glittering" or such, probably referring to their star in the song titles.


Lol @ that album cover! XD Love it!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

Psydye said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Lol @ that album cover! XD Love it!


LOL album is even more crazy. SAKURAAAAA!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 9, 2014)

I shouldn't be allowed on Youtube, I just end up listening to songs from the suggestions bit.

That vocal range though. Not many people can do that.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 9, 2014)

Stimela - wynter grodon c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2014)

I swear I have heard this somewhere else but I can't place it ????


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

View attachment 27435

great sludgy psych stuff from Japan :3


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 11, 2014)

Just love this song alot >~<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

That Blood Ceremony album Psydye posted a while ago


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 12, 2014)

I love the way Dave Wilkinson tunes up while they are already jamming, when it all comes together these guys are hot.
Howard Moon would like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn catchy beat


----------



## Cou (Feb 12, 2014)

21 guns - green day


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 12, 2014)

mkto - classic

i love this song so so much


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 13, 2014)

Man with the Iron Fist was pretty dumb (actually I still enjoyed it) but I loved the soundtrack lol


----------



## Hot (Feb 14, 2014)

Spoiler: Polka Face?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## gingerbread (Feb 14, 2014)

this

found it lurking on my dash ; v ; (it's a link to my tumblr x__x sorry about that !)


----------



## iLoveYou (Feb 14, 2014)

Christina Aguilera ft. A Great Big World - Say Something.

TVD fans have heard it during 5 x 13: Total Eclipse of the Heart ( I think ).


----------



## Camomile (Feb 14, 2014)

"Lollipop" - 2NE1 and Big Bang.
<3


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 14, 2014)

Fatima <3


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Feb 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Can't stop listening to the rap part


----------



## Cariad (Feb 15, 2014)

Ramona, by beck
From Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Aurora Princess-Maria Himesato


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2014)

Am kind of switching between listening to this:




and watching and listening to this:


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jYDrC25kAS0


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

them good old 70s tunes. ahh


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

ain't it fun - paramore c:


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

I kissed a girl- Katy Perry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Lady Gaga: Eh, Eh (Nothing Else I Can Say)


----------



## Hot (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler: --


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 18, 2014)

she sounds so good with bone thugs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

NEW YEARS DAY - Do Your Worst 

looove this band <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Feb 20, 2014)

this whole mixtape is amazing, I love Joey Bada$$ <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbCeFnrHgJ8

Suspect - Joey Bada$$


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

Music from a Kirby game!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NmGBbzHDjc


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

I listen to this and Lazytown a lot


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

More Kirby music!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFZHQZFd1Bw


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2014)

good for my daily 30 min twerk outs


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

Wasn't I listening to this yesterday? Yeah, I was...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFZHQZFd1Bw


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

My jamsss.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

This time it's not Kirby music!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAn5_G_eD8w


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Lady Gaga: Applause


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

Okay, it's Kirby music again. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYjVQVp-0-4


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

Excuse me - BAP


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 22, 2014)

Said The King To The River - La Dispute


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Tegan and Sara: Closer


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

No, it's not Kirby music!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXslLy5u0x8


----------



## Nightray (Feb 22, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel 
<3


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

Meh... Kirby... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NmGBbzHDjc


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Mollu (Feb 23, 2014)

architechture in helsinki - escapee! :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Lady Gaga: Marry the Night


----------



## Volvagia (Feb 23, 2014)

parachute - what i know

been listening to this all day


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got done listening to this:




and am profoundly confused by it. But then, I am on zolpidem right now...getting ready for bed and whatnot.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Just got done listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That song is awesome.


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

F*** you - Lily Allen


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)

Love Mot?rhead, one of my favorite metal bands.


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

River Flows in You - Yiruma (Sungah Jung Piano Cover)


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 24, 2014)

My friend sent me this lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HinT8DXYdDk&app=desktop

story of my life


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

Guess what it is! Yes... Kirby music...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6pE8z4K1Gw


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

sillysloth said:


> My friend sent me this lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HinT8DXYdDk&app=desktop
> 
> story of my life



Hmm..


----------



## Nightray (Feb 25, 2014)

Donkey Kong 64 - DK Isle 
dem feeely feelz


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 25, 2014)

<3


----------



## Micah (Feb 26, 2014)

We Are The Brave - Veridia


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 26, 2014)

heard while listening to iTunes radio. really good


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

This is really cute and I want to watch frozen T-T


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Sloom (Feb 27, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> This is really cute and I want to watch frozen T-T



Watch Frozen here lol http://moviez-hollywood.blogspot.in/2013/11/watch-frozen-movie-2013-online.html


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2014)

Good music under the "influence".


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty enjoyable for a glam metal album.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Feb 28, 2014)

Such Great Heights - The Postal Service


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2014)

looove love this band <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2014)

grooooooovy.


----------



## Manazran (Mar 1, 2014)

Let It Go-Frozen-Idina Menzel


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2014)

It's a Grateful Dead day today.


----------



## proddc (Mar 1, 2014)

rap god-eminem haha i just got the album


----------



## mayordan (Mar 1, 2014)

Andrew Jackson Jihad ♥




hhhhhhhhhhh​


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 1, 2014)

muse - panic station


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

The anime may not be good but the opening is amazings.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2014)

Omnium Gatherum - Beyond


----------



## unravel (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm obsessed with these guys now... ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

Psydye said:


> It's a Grateful Dead day today.


<3

Margaret with Bunnies - Aeba Suki Suki


----------



## Nightray (Mar 2, 2014)

23 ft. Miley Cyrus, Wiz Khalifa & Juicy J (CAKED UP Remix) 

o.o


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

Team - Lorde


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2014)

Listening to a mix of Dream Evil songs....

..ONE OF THE MOST KICK*SS HEAVY/POWER METAL BANDS EVER!!!! \m/ \m/


----------



## mayordan (Mar 2, 2014)

Interpol - C'mere​


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mayordan (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2014)

Sailor - Glass of Champagne


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting mix of metalcore and glam metal.


----------



## locker (Mar 5, 2014)

Dire Straits - Lions + lyrics


----------



## Lotte (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 5, 2014)

Out of Time - Blur ♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha holy sht H.E.A.T haven't heard them in a while XD






// cinema studies 5ever


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 6, 2014)

Every since Monday, when my town had the spring festival, this song has been stuck in my head! It's now day 4 and I still keep humming it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

don't listen to this high on caffeine xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2014)

omg my band teacher showed us this!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


>


you good sir has very good taste  !


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2014)

^Gotta love their live stuff, so good!

Right now:




Pretty melodic for a sludge record lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

^indeed


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Never knew they did this,  groovy.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Never knew they did this,  groovy.


Never knew that either, nice! Although apparently their version differs from the Thin Lizzy, Metallica, and The Dubliners versions....only other two I ever knew of were the the Thin Lizzy and Metallica versions! Either way, I enjoyed that!

Listening to:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, Thin Lizzy tho <3


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Yeah, Thin Lizzy tho <3


Very nice! I need to listen to them more myself..

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Hot (Mar 9, 2014)

On The Brightside - Never Shout Never


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2014)

Love this band, first two albums anyways..need to check out the others later!


----------



## Kit (Mar 9, 2014)

Daughter of evil- by mothy I think


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

The whole Abbey Road Album, kids


----------



## amisenho (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm listening to the Mystery Science Theater 3000 episode of The Incredible Melting Man.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)

1st time listening to this, only 3 tracks in and it's freaking amazing!! Gotta love the NWoBHM!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

Uriah Heep <3


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2014)

Lorde - Buzzcut season


----------



## locker (Mar 12, 2014)

I have this song stuck in my head.and I don't even care lol


----------



## Cou (Mar 12, 2014)

my heart - paramore


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Nixy (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm at work and the current song is "When It's All Over" by Blake UK (who? Oh well)


----------



## Hot (Mar 13, 2014)

White Tiger - Hippie Sabotage


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

itS MY JAM


----------



## Javocado (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 13, 2014)

locker said:


> I have this song stuck in my head.and I don't even care lol



OMG that's my jaaammm! lol

I've been listening to Revelry by Kings of Leon. It's too good.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Mar 13, 2014)

panda - this town needs guns


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

^they did that cover too?

brb, puke 5ever


----------



## Farobi (Mar 15, 2014)

Paramore - Decode


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2014)

Umeko said:


> ^they did that cover too?
> 
> brb, puke 5ever



Shut up. I enjoy it, and you don't see me hating on your music.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Shut up. I enjoy it, and you don't see me hating on your music.



View attachment 33056

Who said you can't enjoy it? I just find Glee the most terrible thing, like ever.


----------



## Hot (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2014)

Haven't heard them in ages!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

Meh... video game music... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh-yLIXnc14


----------



## Improv (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bakamakoto (Mar 16, 2014)

"Atomic" by she


----------



## radical6 (Mar 16, 2014)

bakamakoto said:


> "Atomic" by she



i love she!!

saltkin by purity ring


----------



## Hot (Mar 17, 2014)

Do I Wanna Know? by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Silvermist (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2014)

Pomp-filled symphonic epic black metal!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2014)

I've been listening to this for 17 minutes now. Why? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NmGBbzHDjc


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

Gary Moore - Over the hills and far away

(yes he did the original, fools. I don't mind old Nightwish though!)


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 20, 2014)

Love the Pandora hearts OST right now <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Heard it in the Battle Royale trailer and it's boootiful.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a huge crush on Syd Tha Kid


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Micah (Mar 20, 2014)

Not Gonna Die - Skillet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

The Bostweeds - Run ***** Cat


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry or Please - Kings of Convenience


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

gimme those pants. i consider this being way better then Neraiuchi, tbh


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 22, 2014)

boys like girls - be your everything


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Satanist- Behemoth


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2014)

Kathryn1978 said:


> The Satanist- Behemoth


I approve of this. +1 cookies for you ! C:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 25, 2014)

Gravity by John Mayor.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

Its just so heart warming TToTT


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

The "Majestic" channel on youtube.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## canadasquare (Mar 28, 2014)

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 28, 2014)

Foxes - White Coats :3


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

Counting Stars - one republic


----------



## Aizu (Mar 28, 2014)

Persona 4 sound track


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

Queen - Radio Ga-Ga


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2014)

Obituary - 'Slowly We Rot' album..

I'd post the cover art but I'm not sure if it'd be considered too graphic or not...I personally don't think so but whatevs(certainly nowhere near as bad as the Cannibal Corpse ones lol)!


----------



## Volvagia (Mar 29, 2014)

down with webster - chills


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 29, 2014)

<3 gyrl


----------



## unravel (Mar 30, 2014)

Uhhh wut?


----------



## canadasquare (Mar 30, 2014)

The Smiths - That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore


----------



## thebootycall (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 30, 2014)

John Legend - All Of Me. <3 SO GOOD. KEYBOARD SMASH.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 30, 2014)

Ken Ashcorp - Absolute Territory


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 31, 2014)

She's come a long way from promise ring o.e


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Akiko Nakamura - Rainbow Lake


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2014)

Just wanna say, that sig. is freaking amazing! <3 giant mustache ftw!!

Anyways...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

thanks, more mustaches to the people. 

random radio stuff.. moms likes putting on weird stations..


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 1, 2014)

Evil by Interpol.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

First Aid Kit - The Lion's Roar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

BABYMETAL - Megitsune


----------



## Micah (Apr 2, 2014)

Wild Things (Soul Glo Activatur Remix) - Andy Mineo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

One of the best songs, ever.


----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)

Over My Head (Cable Car) by The Fray


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

Al Stewart - Year of the cat


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Apr 3, 2014)

Paris - Magic Man


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 4, 2014)

yeeeeeesssss


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Epic remix of Mirai Nikki's OP <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

View attachment 37774


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 5, 2014)

MY MILKSHAKE BRINGS ALL THE BOYS TO THE YARD AND THEY'RE LIKE IT'S BETTER THAN YOURS DAMN RIGHT IT'S BETTER THAN YOURS I CAN TEACH YOU BUT I HAVE TO CHARGE

>_>

Milkshake - Kelis
I don't know why but I find that song hilarious.


----------



## Galactan (Apr 6, 2014)

STING by Joshua Morse


----------



## Cou (Apr 6, 2014)

Stormy Weather - The Kooks


----------



## Music_123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Carry on by olivia holt


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2014)

Just finished this:




Am now gonna check out this:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

Boris, as in that Japanese band? Nice.


----------



## cherche (Apr 8, 2014)

하루만 by bts


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

dayum that cover. gief.


----------



## cherche (Apr 8, 2014)

there, there by the wonder years


----------



## Hot (Apr 8, 2014)

Counting Stars by OneRepublic (Alex, Chrissy and Kurt cover)
Don't judge ok. It's literally stuck in my brain.


----------



## cherche (Apr 8, 2014)

난 너한테 뭐야 by history


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

Japanese indie-rock with a 60s/70s flavor to it.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## cherche (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2014)

I find this to be very peaceful... If I'm ever having a stressful day, I listen to this before I go to bed. I don't really care for the violin parts, but I love the soft piano background noise.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


>


Anthro-fox looks familiar(yeah I've been around DA and FA a bit, 'recognize things..) Anyways, bomb-*ss beats and music!! +1 Cookies for you.



ITookYourWaffles said:


>


....annnd PRETTY SHARK GIRL! That's all I have to say, lol. Actually, no....when I first saw that I thought it was the band Mayhem from Norway, but it isn't lol. I suppose that wouldn't be very fitting to that image anyways lol!

Now listening to:


----------



## hanashi (Apr 10, 2014)

i am citizen insane - radiohead


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2014)

View attachment 39082

Another good more modern Japanese act playing 60s-70s inspired rock.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 10, 2014)

This may sound odd, but I am listening to this while I study.

The point of this is I need to listen to this while I study, and then while I takes tests or exams, as hearing the music then will associate the song with the content I studied, making it easier to recall later.


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

View attachment 39214


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

The screams of the innocent.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

Some chill step playlist.


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 11, 2014)

my favourite song from this album


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

Dancing in the Rain by B.A.P


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

I play DJ MAX Technika soooo


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been listening to Celine Dion a lot lately. Don't judge me I'm from Qu?bec.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 13, 2014)

i feel space by lindstorm


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

The Roosters - Let's Rock (Dan Dan)

Listening to some compilation I found on a blog.. mostly Japanese indie/modern rockabilly stuff.


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

That Kinoco Hotel album I posted earlier. awesome <3


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## e-puff (Apr 14, 2014)

Chance The Rapper - Juice


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Akiko Nakamura - Rainbow Lake


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Apr 15, 2014)

Tonight Alive - Wasting Away


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

6738 - Bye Bye Darling


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't know what's up with me and this kind of music lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

Salome no Kutibiru - Naimononedari


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Look after you- the fray


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Goggle Ace - Shena Shena


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

That don't impress me much- Shania Twain


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Mondo Daiya Mondo - Doyoubi no Yoru Nanika ga Oki ru


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Strut- Adam Lambert


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 16, 2014)

It's My Life- Bon Jovi


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 16, 2014)

the typing of my keyboard..


----------



## Hot (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

blackroserandom said:


> It's My Life- Bon Jovi



good music taste sir/madam


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2014)

Judy Collins - Ten O'Clock, all is well


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Farobi (Apr 17, 2014)

Waffles what have you done to me


----------



## ttgirl101 (Apr 17, 2014)

roger rabbit-sleeping with sirens


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Waffles what have you done to me





Spoiler: Hold it for a sec


----------



## Farobi (Apr 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: Hold it for a sec







0:57 for you Waffles


----------



## Nightray (Apr 17, 2014)

Megadeth - Hangar 18 <3


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

cracks - flux pavilion


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2014)

Kings of Leon - Supersoaker


----------



## radical6 (Apr 18, 2014)

obedear - purity ring


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 18, 2014)

Renard - Trauma (Album)


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


>



nice!!


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

(this, bad apple! and kyary pamyu pamyu's yumeno hajima ring ring)


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 19, 2014)

The dramatic sound of rain on my window.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 19, 2014)

The Salt water Room - Owl City


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXO8hJJjXRk


----------



## katelynross (Apr 19, 2014)

paranoid - kanye west


----------



## Bojack (Apr 20, 2014)

Judoflip by Asheru


----------



## katelynross (Apr 20, 2014)

parents - denzel curry


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 20, 2014)

Just the way you are - Kana Hanazawa


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Mary Jane Holland - LG


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

@Jun: I LOVE that song.

Anything from FFX is absolutely amazing. I especially like the Mount Gagazet theme.


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Apr 21, 2014)

west coast - ldr


----------



## unravel (Apr 21, 2014)

Persona all the way!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

My new ringtone xD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 21, 2014)

My current jam right now, it's so catchy.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

Meiko Kaji - Meinichi


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 22, 2014)

Muse- Knights of Cydonia


----------



## katelynross (Apr 22, 2014)

A Day In The Life Of Denzel Curry Pt. 2 - denzel curry


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 22, 2014)

One of this thread's tags is "video game music please"....

I'M MORE THAN HAPPY TO OBLIGE!


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2014)

bluegoat14 said:


> Muse- Knights of Cydonia



good one!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)

Choo Choo!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2014)

LOVEFOOL


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

The music in Katawa Shoujo since I'm playing the game xD lol.


----------



## cherche (Apr 23, 2014)

washington square park by the wonder years


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

nvm lol


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Apr 25, 2014)

when can i see you again - owl city


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

200% by AKMU


----------



## cherche (Apr 26, 2014)

note to self: don't die by ryan adams


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

I love you so, vivi ♥


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 26, 2014)

Bird machine lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

groooooooooovy.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 26, 2014)

sell ma ho - ruben slikk


----------



## unravel (Apr 27, 2014)

Fall Out Boy- Alone Together


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

That Gandalf album. Don't have a good pic but you know which I mean.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2014)

Where U Been? -  2Chainz


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2014)

AM I KAWAII YET


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2014)

.....hides

that video. i feel sorry for her Japanese dancers.


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Kitsune? - Rock My Emotions


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## cherche (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Azrael - Powerhaus


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Korn - Spike In My Veins
"Justin Bieber has been arrested on a number of charges"


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2014)

The String Cheese Incident - 'Born on the Wrong Planet'

Folky jam bands ftw! Would love to see these guys in concert, just once..


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome To My Life - Simple Plan
Story of my life wew


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2014)

Psydye said:


> The String Cheese Incident - 'Born on the Wrong Planet'
> 
> Folky jam bands ftw! Would love to see these guys in concert, just once..


that band name is so awesome, i need to give 'em a listen even though i'm mostly into oldies.

Nana Kinomi & Leo Beats - Suki sa suki sa suki sa


----------



## skweegee (May 1, 2014)

Definitely one of my favorite video game songs.


----------



## unravel (May 1, 2014)

Truxton - Choo Choo


----------



## Aradai (May 1, 2014)

THIS remix(or cover?) of Guren no Yumiya~


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2014)

best song eva


----------



## cherche (May 2, 2014)

babyface by the elected


----------



## Cou (May 2, 2014)

Such Great Heights - The Postal Service


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2014)

Thee 50's High Teens - Till the End of the Day


----------



## unravel (May 2, 2014)

Alesia x M.I.A - Pull up the People


----------



## cherche (May 2, 2014)

we lost magic by empires


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2014)

Random Jefferson Airplane tracks.


----------



## Javocado (May 2, 2014)

Cou said:


> Such Great Heights - The Postal Service



good one!


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I love you so, vivi ♥



this is like my new favorite thing in the world


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (May 2, 2014)

Javocado said:


> best song eva





Cou said:


> Such Great Heights - The Postal Service



Great songs!

Phoenix- 1901


----------



## hemming1996 (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: queen bey










and


----------



## xxDianaxx (May 4, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> Spoiler: queen bey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best song ever xD


----------



## hemming1996 (May 4, 2014)

Haven't really listened to this type of music much but I really love this song  Makes me feel 10000% better since I've got a terrible cold.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2014)

Beyonce, ew...

But yeah probably some 60s or 70s soundtrack


----------



## heichou (May 4, 2014)

http://8tracks.com/heichoufabulous/draw-to-your-heart-s-content

there's a lot of utapri music in here oops


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 4, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

The Pussycat Dolls- When I grow up
"When I grow up
I wanna see the world
Drive nice cars
I wanna have boobiesgroupies"


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

thank you sayoko <3


----------



## NyaaChan (May 5, 2014)

Frank Sinatra- Come Fly with me


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

Mari Suzukawa - Maboroshi no Kuchizuke


----------



## hemming1996 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

^^PEANUTS <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 5, 2014)

my brother watching this..


----------



## Javocado (May 6, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 6, 2014)

Skillex- Recess


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)

idk i found this kinda creepy it survived. cool tho


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (May 7, 2014)




----------



## xxDianaxx (May 8, 2014)

Wiggle by Jason derulo umm xD


----------



## Improv (May 8, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

this is the most badass song i have ever listened to


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

Reiko Ohara - Peacock Baby


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

Mariko Fukuhara - Anata ga Sukidakara


----------



## hemming1996 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

^^ great stuff

also some random hard rock station...


----------



## Kattiel (May 10, 2014)

Tsukema Tsukeru (english dub) by Kalon


----------



## Cou (May 10, 2014)

Kiss Me - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Hajra (May 10, 2014)

Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High?
 by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Kildor (May 11, 2014)

Sex Bomb by Tom Jones


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

Ratchet by DJ White Shadow


----------



## dizzy bone (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)




----------



## unravel (May 12, 2014)

omgomgomg I found it <3 This music is catchy been looking for it (because I play tap sonic)
Gwen Stefani- 4 in the morning


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

Just finished Lily's Taeko record(70s folk-poprock ish stuff)


----------



## Byngo (May 12, 2014)

Young and Beautiful - Lana Del Ray


----------



## radical6 (May 13, 2014)

battle scars - lupe fiasco


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2014)

Naughty Boy - La La La ft. Sam Smith


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2014)

Hadouken! - That Boy That Girl


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2014)

Reiko Ohara - Peacock Baby


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2014)

Miles Davis - 'Round About Midnight'


----------



## MayorEmily (May 13, 2014)

Settle Down - The 1975


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

Modest Mouse - Summer


----------



## hemming1996 (May 14, 2014)

This girl is underrated as hell.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

^true^
I'm still on a modest mouse kick because i saw them live a few days ago! This is from a bluegrass tribute album from years ago though. It's so good


----------



## matt (May 14, 2014)

One republic counting stars is playing on the radio


----------



## hemming1996 (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, there are a ton of alternative R&B artists I know which deserve to be well known. Honestly I love Beyonce but Solange's ''Losing You'' slays all her songs together easily.


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2014)

ew bey and solange






the original behind roberta flack's hit peeps.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

woah idek about that that's a pretty bold statement! the beygency is on their way.

edit: "EW BEY?" :'l :'l :'l





Isaiah Rashad - Hurt Cobaine


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2014)

Miles Davis - 'Porgy and Bess'


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2014)

^good stuff. also long time no see here.. or my timezones suck


----------



## hemming1996 (May 14, 2014)

Solange has more talent than Beyonce. Beyonce is way too damn overrated. Beyonce has just been putting shade on Solange all this time when she deserves as much recognition. Begging Jay-Z to help her career or whatever got a bit low but yeah.


----------



## Hot (May 14, 2014)

Landfill by Daughter.


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2014)

Yeah it's been a while...I've popped on occasionally but am only now starting to post a bit more(really, just in this thread lol).

Anyways, Miles Davis - 'Someday My Prince Will Come'. Am on a bit of a jazz stint lately.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 14, 2014)

This album's been spinning on the record player all day


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2014)

King Crimson - 'In the Court of the Crimson King'

It's been awhile!!


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

Trust me skip to about 1:10.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

holy sht she did this too.. kinda prefer this to akiko nakamura now XD haha


----------



## hemming1996 (May 15, 2014)

aH i don't usually listen to this type of music but this so catchy and i love these guys wow
also they aren't a band/boy band whatever. just something lol which is pretty rad


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

About to finish up the 'Discipline' album by King Crimson.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 15, 2014)

Counting stars


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2014)




----------



## uriri (May 16, 2014)

Se*** Dreams by Lady GaGa


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2014)

Se*** Dreams by Lady Gaga


----------



## libby2999 (May 16, 2014)

Someone blowing their nose..


----------



## hemming1996 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2014)

Tape Five - 'Swingfood Mood'


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)

Thank the lords Youtube works properly for me now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

YAY MIKO.

also this:






because above gurl is spamming me XD


----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)

shocked at how many people actually view these types of music on youtube  only like 40 views for this one??


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 17, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxGRVKT-ox4

1925 by Miku Hatsune, Discovered this little gem this morning, so catchy!


----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)

tune is a bit too bubblegum pop for me but ariana's voice is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 17, 2014)

got into too many genres of music that i haven't listened to 5sos like at all lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

did one of those what country song was #1 when you was born.. well to say i prefer old country.


----------



## unravel (May 17, 2014)

Turn Me On by Kelvin Lyttle
Ahhhh DC 3 <3


----------



## unravel (May 17, 2014)

Wasn't expecting horror and feels in game//walks away
Tears of the Elder Dragon


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2014)

Lyre Le Temps - 'Lady Swing'. Have fallen in love w/ a lot of electro swing lately.


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

I've been listening to this lately


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

Whooo~


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (May 19, 2014)

So good.


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2014)

Phish - 'Live Phish Volume 1'


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)




----------



## matt (May 20, 2014)

jack FM


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 20, 2014)

hot chili woman- noiseworks


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

i love this too much


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2014)

R.E.M. - 'Murmur'


----------



## unravel (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

dat seramyu <3


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Gandalf - Never Too Far


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 22, 2014)

can't stop listening to the dead weather. very appropriate for my day today.


----------



## Cory (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

ante up (the madoka version)

I'm sorry \owo;/


----------



## effluo (May 22, 2014)

Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve 

<3 Been a bit obsessed recently. :3


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Best thing ever


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

^ooo got em^


----------



## unravel (May 23, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 23, 2014)

This was in my old youtube account playlist.


----------



## xxDianaxx (May 24, 2014)

Body party Ciara


----------



## PurplPanda (May 24, 2014)

Too many things.


Spoiler: currently listening to



T.G.I.F- Katy Perry
Video Games- Lana Del Rey
This is what makes us Girls- Lana Del Rey
Umbrella- Rihanna
Body Electric- Lana Del Rey
Pon De Replay- Rihanna
Lolita- Lana Del Rey
Off to the Races- Lana Del Rey
The One That Got Away- Katy Perry
American - Lana Del Rey
Diet Mountain Dew- Lana Del Rey
Lucky Ones- Lana Del Rey
National Anthem- Lana Del Rey
Dark Paradise- Lana Del Rey
Born To Die- Lana Del Rey
Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
Single Ladies- Beyonce
Yayo- Lana Del Rey
Burning Desire- Lana Del Rey


there are more but im too lazy


----------



## Aradai (May 24, 2014)

Beyond the Sea~Bobby Darin


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Coldplay's new album, which is amazing


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 25, 2014)

Arctic monkeys and Two door cinema club 'u' <3


----------



## Rodeo (May 26, 2014)

To the Top by Scattle.


----------



## f11 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Assassinated (May 26, 2014)

Wop-J dash


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

The soundtrack to Searching for Sugar Man


----------



## Hot (May 26, 2014)




----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

wow they are cute


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

hmm they are cute too

and jun@
NANA


----------



## tinytaylor (May 28, 2014)

No buses _ arctic monkeys


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

EVERY BREATH YOU TAKE - THE POLICE


----------



## Reenhard (May 29, 2014)

this


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

the final countdown


----------



## hemming1996 (May 29, 2014)

5sos spam 
usually i just listen to the music the video hurts my eyes


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2014)

random Journey stuff


----------



## hemming1996 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (May 29, 2014)

bubble butt remix - major lazor 
(i need help)


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

I'm in love with this girl just after watching this one video. Why is she so cute. ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


>




<3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

to the moon and back - savage garden


----------



## hemming1996 (May 30, 2014)

woah this lyric video is pretty





@jun 
<3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

the armadillo song


----------



## Cynnamon (May 30, 2014)

*A Sky Full of Stars* by Coldplay. :')


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

groovy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

Iris - goo goo dolls


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 31, 2014)

Stars on 45- stars on 45


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2014)

I don't think I should post that xD


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

you really shouldn't jun lol


----------



## Improv (May 31, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2014)

Counting Stars - OneRepublic


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

im listening to my brother take selfies.
hes too ugly tho D:


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Seattle by Owl City


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 2, 2014)

Juice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2014)

ugh yes


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 2, 2014)

jun@
i thought that was einstein lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## n64king (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol and of all videos that sounded the best on YT...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 3, 2014)

Havana Brown We Run The Night Feat. Pitbull


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol and of all videos that sounded the best on YT...



really. great song though <3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 3, 2014)

i like this song


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

Emy Jackson- Don't break my heart


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

Emy Jackson - Blue Christmas


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

View attachment 49403

Soundtrack with various tracks from pinky violence films from the 70s


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

Stay- Mayday Parade


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Darumy (Jun 5, 2014)

Haven't listened to this kind of music for a while. game osts overtaking my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Lorde - Buzzcut Season - mixed a bit by ya boy


----------



## Hot (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Cant. Stop. Listening.


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## elesa (Jun 6, 2014)

check mine out eh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


>



Kiss <3

Mieko Hirota's Single collection album. She is such amazing..


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> Kiss <3
> 
> Mieko Hirota's Single collection album. She is such amazing..



Yeah


----------



## kawaiibear (Jun 8, 2014)

Spoiler: This is Gospel - !


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 8, 2014)

Ugh its killin' me!


----------



## Limon (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

new death grips oooooooooooooo its good


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 9, 2014)

Owl City - Bombshell Blonde


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

http://virginradiodubai.com/kris-fade-im-famous-lyric-video/


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 9, 2014)

I have Shi No Barado (by Area 11) on loop.
My mind is blown by the fact I have literally _just_ noticed that the whole thing is a huge death note reference. Like seriously, how have I never noticed that before?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

super good! v cute! aww!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

HELP. I'VE BEEN LISTENING TO THIS ON LOOP FOR 2 HOURS. NO JOKE.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Zunou Keisatsu's 2nd album


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 11, 2014)

Lana Del Rey - F***ed My Way To The Top


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Jun 12, 2014)

blue - bigbang


wow i haven't listened to them in a llong while


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 12, 2014)

Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## mishka (Jun 12, 2014)

half moon run - full circle

so good!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

shadow stabbing and commissioning a symphony in c - cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Jun 13, 2014)

spaceman - the killers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

the tv lol but had that nippon girls cd on repeat when i was on train pretty much lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 14, 2014)

Young Forever - Jay-Z


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

Les Rallizes Denudes.. too lazy to post something


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Lana Del Rey - Old Money

on repeat forever.


----------



## unravel (Jun 14, 2014)

Farobi wiggle it
DO IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD6GvZMXDZ8


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

Queen - We are the champions


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

Lana Del Rey - Sad Girl


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

John Mayer - Everyday I Have The Blues
Cause it's on Plug.


----------



## PyxelTricks (Jun 15, 2014)

Evidence ~ Faith No More


----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

Simon Curtis - Flesh


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 16, 2014)

All Levels At Once - Phoenix


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> All Levels At Once - Phoenix



effing phoenix
yaaaas, 

vision of division - the strokes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2014)

Who Dat Girl - Flo Rida feat. Akon


----------



## Mariah (Jun 16, 2014)

3 hours of 90's trance.


----------



## Darumy (Jun 16, 2014)

.flow OST since I miss the game but am simultaneously am too lazy to change locale to play it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Hot (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Alesana - Alchemy Sounded Good At The Time


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm listening to Dragonforce right now they're actually a lot better than most people make them out to be and the solos are epic!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 17, 2014)

Macy's day parade by green day, easily my favourite green day song


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

meet me in the bathroom - the strokes


----------



## Hot (Jun 18, 2014)

Cause EDM.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 19, 2014)

Concerting hobbits - lord if the rings sound track. I love it to pieces, it's so relaxing and it reminds me of better times


----------



## Geoni (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Krea (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 21, 2014)

Moron said:


>



yesss I love plastic beach!

aberdeen - cage the elephant


----------



## Improv (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Jun 23, 2014)

my loves <3


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

Iced Earth - 'Something Wicked This Way Comes'

Epic.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

2Pac - '2Pacalypse Now'


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

Vader - 'Welcome to the Morbid Reich'


----------



## Zura (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty cool song from an Awesome game!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2014)

Entombed - 'Left Hand Path'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 24, 2014)

We Run The Night - Havana Brown (feat. Pitbull)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2014)

Checking some industrial death metal band called Vortech. Listening to their latest called 'The Occlusion' All their music is free to d/l on their website so why not?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

handlebars - flobots 
it's been my air lately


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2014)

Owl City - Wolf Bite


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

Some rock classics channel. They are mostly playing crap covers or too much 90s atm though


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fobbies are Borange.
for the fourth time.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2014)

man i wish i had this :/


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 27, 2014)

Thinking Out Loud - Ed Sheeran


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Geoni (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 27, 2014)

Hum Hallelujah - Fall Out Boy


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 28, 2014)

24 hours tearful ft 2chainz


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

my boy


----------



## katelynross (Jun 28, 2014)

Bow down by deniro f & denzel curryyyy


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2014)

Taylor Swift - 22


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Rama lama (Bang Bang)- Roisin Murphy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 1, 2014)

^yehaw^


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## merinda! (Jul 2, 2014)

*Seaside Town* - Baths


----------



## oath2order (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

Helloween - I Want Out (1988)
\m/


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 4, 2014)

Latch - Disclosure feat. Sam Smith


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 4, 2014)

this has me completely ****ed up. like gut wrenchingly painful.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Jul 4, 2014)

~Chik


----------



## Hot (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Pathetic (Jul 4, 2014)

Kitty2201 said:


> Latch - Disclosure feat. Sam Smith



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ♥
--
oliver heldens x becky hill / gecko {overdrive | warning: really weird video} 

_thanks harry
_


----------



## Byngo (Jul 4, 2014)

Jetta - Take It Easy


----------



## Edenbreath (Jul 4, 2014)

chandelier by sia (i'm so entranced by the music video LOL)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)

Ignore the nsfw photo? or not ayy lmao


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Jewels (Jul 6, 2014)

Gospel - Panic! at the Disco


----------



## merinda! (Jul 6, 2014)

_*Truth (Digitalism Remix) // Bloc Party*_


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2014)

usually not much for modern jap rock but hide ftw.. a huge X JAPAN fan so


----------



## TrainerRosie (Jul 6, 2014)

Nine in the Afternoon by Panic At The Disco.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> usually not much for modern jap rock but hide ftw.. a huge X JAPAN fan so



omfg I love hide. and X JAPAN.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

awesome cover of Peter Gabriel's song


----------



## Geoni (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2014)

Well since I'm about to go for a drive... any stupid song that keeps replaying on the radio.


----------



## Vindoxious (Jul 7, 2014)

I haven't loved a song quite like I love this song. It has such a rustic yet upbeat vibe to it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2014)

Owl City - Up All Night


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## katsuragi (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Skeol (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 10, 2014)

youtube playlist but its on this


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Cory (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## ghostcrossing (Jul 10, 2014)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=Nn0_FjJvVHI[/video]


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 12, 2014)

The Fray - How to save a life


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bird (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm listening to some epic orchestras to make me in the mood to inspired.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 13, 2014)

New All Levels At Once Album!  Video game, EDM, pop stuff. Check it out!

http://alllevelsatonce.bandcamp.com/album/no-more-eight-bit


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 13, 2014)

i've been obsessing over this whole album since it came out ;;w;;


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Cory (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says, this is the second best song in the frozen soundtrack.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Time - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Caius (Jul 14, 2014)

Some vocaloid music while I try and platinum Project Diva F.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;sV9B1YJge7E]www.youtube.com/watch/?v=sV9B1YJge7E[/video]


----------



## Caius (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't been able to stop listening to this for a few days now.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Fia (Jul 17, 2014)

Leave Before the Lights Come On- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## unravel (Jul 17, 2014)

ride wit me~lyrics~ nelly
Never gets old


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Jul 19, 2014)

So chill.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

Cates Song by Sweet Baboo.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 19, 2014)

Ozzy Osbourne - Let It Die


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2014)

_Eternal_ by Jin Akanishi.


----------



## unravel (Jul 19, 2014)

The Way I Are


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 21, 2014)

The Time - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Fia (Jul 21, 2014)

San Solomon (Reprise)- Balmorhea


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Zulehan (Jul 22, 2014)

KT Tunstall, 'Other Side of the World.'


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Stop Nagging Me!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2014)

Kai Band - Touch

awesome song, if you ever get the hand on it.. enjoy it so much man


----------



## Alette (Jul 23, 2014)

Happy Little Pill - Troye Sivan


----------



## unravel (Jul 23, 2014)

KAT-TUN TRIANGLE


----------



## matt (Jul 23, 2014)

The thrash of a class 37 at eastleigh


----------



## Capella (Jul 24, 2014)

ogodwhy


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 25, 2014)

Everytime We Touch - Cascada


----------



## unravel (Jul 25, 2014)

Tatsuya Ueda - My Dictator
WARNING: Sexiness may cause fainting and


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 25, 2014)

dracula by f(x) from the red light album


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SeccomMasada (Jul 25, 2014)

megagelion loop - Pengosolvent.

https://pengosolvent.bandcamp.com/track/megagelion-loop


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Aryxia (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2014)

Taylor Swift - 22


----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Totally nothing


----------



## Saylor (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Hound00med (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Miaa (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2014)

Strawberry Avalanche - Owl City


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

The voice of my conscience telling me to go to bed or else I'll die.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

shin-chaaaan >v<


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

literally my favourite song now


----------



## Capella (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2014)

Helloween - 'Walls of Jericho'


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 29, 2014)

U know never shout never

- - - Post Merge - - -

big city dreams never shout never
Crush crush crush parmore 
Sappy nirvana


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 29, 2014)

Bob Dylan's 'The Times They Are A-Changin'. 

Heard someone say Mr. Dylan could not sing, but I like his voice.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jul 30, 2014)

Pieces of Me


----------



## dulcet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Sakurai is so cute >////<


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## RisingStar (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Imitation (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hot Air Balloon - Owl City


----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Jul 31, 2014)

Some 80's J-Pop that probably nobody cares about.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 31, 2014)

RHCP - Can't stop


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Miss Jackson - PANIC! At The Disco


----------



## Miaa (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

A bunch of Judas Priest music, as well as some other metal tunes. I'm inebriated as heck and only metal can keep me going!! \m/ \m/


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

This is from the anime Ao Haru Ride, which translates to Blue Spring Ride. It's very pretty. This isn't the official version, and there's no full version - this is just a cover. It's still lovely.


----------



## unravel (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Carnival - Ghost Town


----------



## unravel (Aug 2, 2014)

MY FIRST STORY -Black Rail- MV


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm here to take the sky - Destroy Rebuild Until God Show


----------



## dulcet (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

My house - A refrigerator whirring and a clock ticking


----------



## hoatheasian (Aug 2, 2014)

Never shout never - Trouble


----------



## unravel (Aug 3, 2014)

FAKE


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2014)

adventure time's "island song"


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## g u a v a (Aug 3, 2014)

Seapony - Go Away


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2014)

Just finished Echoes of Eternity's song, 'Expressions of Flesh'...probably one of the VERY few metal bands whom have wrote a VERY positive and very TRUE, song!


----------



## unravel (Aug 3, 2014)

Rude cover


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 3, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 4, 2014)

Where them girls at - David Guetta feat. Nicky Minaj & Flo Rida


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Labrontheowl (Aug 4, 2014)

Japanther 





I bet you anything this won't disappoint you if you truly have a soul.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

*human behavior - bjork*


----------



## dulcet (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome To My Life - Simple Plan


----------



## Capella (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

The Animal Crossing New Leaf music that plays during the 3 PM hour.


----------



## unravel (Aug 5, 2014)

Am I wrong


----------



## jeizun (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## dmytro (Aug 5, 2014)

^ yas girl


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 6, 2014)

The Edge of Glory - Lady Gaga


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

*EVERYONE SHOULD LISTEN TO THIS OMFG LISTEN TO HIMMMMM AUGH HE SO CUTE * -nosebleed-


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 6, 2014)

This like, five times a day >.>


----------



## kassie (Aug 7, 2014)

This. From the TFiOS soundtrack.
Also Lily Allen looks a little like Jessie J in that video o.o Could just be me, though.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 7, 2014)

this song is stuck in my head


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Aug 7, 2014)

(an old fav /).(\)


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds really good...


----------



## Imitation (Aug 7, 2014)

Crushcrushcrush - Paramore


----------



## dmytro (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## jeizun (Aug 7, 2014)

the strokes are my life


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 7, 2014)

jeizun said:


> the strokes are my life



the strokes are air and this song is breathing. 






this song reminds me of being 10 idk


----------



## unravel (Aug 8, 2014)

Rude


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 8, 2014)

This game has one of the best soundtracks in video game history.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## PaperCat (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## dmytro (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 9, 2014)

Let It Go - Idina Menzel


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Aug 9, 2014)

FAKE- MY FIRST STORY


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Faeynia (Aug 9, 2014)

Need to practise for the upcoming concert! <33


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 10, 2014)

Miranda Cosgrove - Kissin U


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2014)

You Can't Say No Forever by Lacrosse


----------



## unravel (Aug 10, 2014)

Let it go metal ver.







Spoiler: related












- - - Post Merge - - -

Block B - Nillili Mambo


----------



## unravel (Aug 10, 2014)

Problem


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## wolv (Aug 10, 2014)

lower than atlantis - here we go


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

I think it's better than the original tbh


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 12, 2014)

In The Backseat by Arcade Fire <3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## dmytro (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

^^ i love liquorice~ one of my fave AB songs ^^ 

~~
I'm currently listening to Again & Again by The Bird & The Bee


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Pathetic (Aug 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


>



yYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS






this song makes me cry but i love it


----------



## dulcet (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Mango (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Aug 16, 2014)

why


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

This because it reminds me of my best friend who had to move to new zeland  I made him a video of images and used this song :


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Golden Girl - The Naked and Famous


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 18, 2014)

Meteor Shower - Owl City


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Boom Clap - Charli XCX


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

M2U - March of Fear


----------



## Candypoop (Aug 19, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/harrisonsalive/happy-boy 

this is so nice


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Aug 19, 2014)

Rare soundtrack by Carola


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

I listen to Vocaloid most of the time


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2014)

Boom Clap - Charli XCX


----------



## angry chill (Aug 20, 2014)

Favright - Nerve


----------



## matt (Aug 20, 2014)

The screams of my...uh 
Pokemon theme...yeah, Pokemon


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Go!!! by FLOW


----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 21, 2014)

come out and play - the offspring 
too lazy to link it rn


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it's Colors by:FLOW


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 22, 2014)

Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDZX4ooRsWs


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 23, 2014)

Best mistake ~ Ariana grande


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 23, 2014)

Hanging by a Moment - Lifehouse


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2014)

Dragonforce - 'Ultra Beatdown'


----------



## jeizun (Aug 23, 2014)

oh thank god you guys aren't posting the embedded videos on this page bc that makes my browser lag like cray

shura - touch


----------



## TheMayorIsAZombie (Aug 24, 2014)

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## locker (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Aug 24, 2014)

keep this place beautiful - brick and motar


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 24, 2014)

НЕАНГЕЛЫ - ТВОЯ


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

When we say by Aj Raefel


----------



## dmytro (Aug 25, 2014)

two way street - kimbra


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

Gods and monsters by Lana


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 26, 2014)

Yuki Kajiura - M19 20 Kara No Kyoukai 03


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2014)

I love me some symphonic death metal!


----------



## ribbyn (Aug 26, 2014)

Perfect World by Gossip


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr Mr

Girls Generation


----------



## CoolAngelPuppy (Aug 27, 2014)

Of the Night - Bastille


----------



## jeizun (Aug 27, 2014)

four walls - broods


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 27, 2014)

Ariana grande album


----------



## Dim (Aug 27, 2014)

Senses fail. It's only been a month and I already love their music. They're really good!  ^_^


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 28, 2014)

Echo - Jason Walker


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2014)

Moonlight - EXO


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

XXYYXX ~ _Golden_


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

RetroT said:


> XXYYXX ~ _Golden_



Omg walking dead s1 ftw. 

Janoskians - This freaking song


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 28, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Omg walking dead s1 ftw.
> 
> Janoskians - This freaking song



Right? 

BMotion ~ _All My Love_


----------



## dulcet (Aug 28, 2014)

weak - daphne khoo


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fairy tail OST music. It's so good!


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 28, 2014)

2NE1- I love you


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 28, 2014)

Anything and everything by CashCash  <3


----------



## unravel (Aug 28, 2014)

Bastille- Bad_News


----------



## unravel (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

A Fairy Tail OST soundrack. Fairy tail makes good music X3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 29, 2014)

Persona 3 Soundtrack X3


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

the poke rap


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 29, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/jayprincemusic/polaroids


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

poke rap 2


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent hardcore! \m/


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

poke rap 3


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 29, 2014)

The Arrival - WZRD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome To My Life - Simple Plan


----------



## dulcet (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 30, 2014)

Up All Night - Owl City


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Janoskians


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Ashley Barrett In circles


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

The Sonic CD JPN OST.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 31, 2014)

Train - Drive By


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 31, 2014)

Go - Grimes ft. Blood Diamonds 

so tight.


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 31, 2014)

Go - Grimes ft. Blood Diamonds 

so tight.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Ramones 's/t'


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Iggy Pop - 'The Idiot'


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Mayhem - 'De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas'


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 2, 2014)

Train - Drive By


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

The Fray -  Scar's and Stories.

((Album))


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

pokerap


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Now it's

The Fray - How to Save a Life

((Album))


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

pokerap2


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

The Guild- Do You Wanna Date My Avatar?


----------



## katiestown (Sep 2, 2014)

Animal crossing 7pm music.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jason Walker-Echo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

The Fray - All at once.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 3, 2014)

Billy Joel - Just the Way You Are


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

The Fray - Happiness


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

50cent


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 3, 2014)

Crush 40 - Live and Learn


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 3, 2014)

baby blue sedan - modest
it's so catchy and calming agh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

The Fray - Never say Never Acoustic.

It's not a JB cover


----------



## unravel (Sep 4, 2014)

Five Nights At Freddy's - (PON3 THEME)


----------



## Farobi (Sep 4, 2014)

My favorite cover


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

The Fray - Vienna - Acoustic in Nashville - Bootleg no 2.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Drive By - Train


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dead Wrong - The Fray


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 5, 2014)

And find a road, to follow.~


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

Fire and Ice - Within Temptation.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rock star. Nickelback


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Improv (Sep 6, 2014)

atlas genius - trojans


----------



## Capella (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 6, 2014)

Chocolate milk. That funk


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 6, 2014)

This Is The Future - Owl City


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 6, 2014)

Shopaholic- Nicki Minaj.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 7, 2014)

Ariana grande be my baby :3;


----------



## Kokillue (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2014)

love, love, love - EXO


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2014)

i love you baby i'm not a monster


----------



## azukitan (Sep 7, 2014)

Have all my tears T___T


----------



## Saylor (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Danielle (Sep 7, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Have all my tears T___T


nope nope nope.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

The Fray - Shadow and a Dancer.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 7, 2014)

Final Fantasy VIII - The Man With The Machine Gun


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Danielle said:


> i love you baby i'm not a monster


----------



## Danielle (Sep 8, 2014)

XeroRain said:


>


----------



## Manazran (Sep 8, 2014)

Jumper-Waterflame


----------



## Box9Missingo (Sep 8, 2014)

Bringing on the Heartbreak -- Def Leppard


----------



## Imitation (Sep 8, 2014)

Jonathon Coulton always manages to make me smile


----------



## azukitan (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Kokillue (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## XeroRain (Sep 8, 2014)

Danielle said:


>


----------



## Danielle (Sep 9, 2014)

XeroRain said:


>


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielle said:


>



Thanks for the song its my new fave... The lyrics remind me of a game that I've been playing, hit me hard.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 9, 2014)

Bill Withers... Use me


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahri said:


>








Keep an eye out on 55 secs lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 9, 2014)

<3333


----------



## Capella (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiodos - Lexington


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Because reasons


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tip Of The Iceburg - Owl City


----------



## Danielle (Sep 10, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Thanks for the song its my new fave... The lyrics remind me of a game that I've been playing, hit me hard.


Tablo is my love. ;w; Also I can't watch Haru Haru without getting emotionally unhinged. 





my favorite big bang song ♥♥


----------



## Mariah (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 10, 2014)

Boom Clap


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2014)

Overlorde - 'Return of the Snow Giant'


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

The Fray - Look After You.


----------



## Capella (Sep 10, 2014)

god help the grill


----------



## jeizun (Sep 10, 2014)

aaliyah - we need a resolution


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

This is the Future  - Owl City


----------



## azukitan (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 11, 2014)

Clean Bandit







Spoiler: nsfw



Farobi: 00d pr0n


----------



## Farobi (Sep 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Clean Bandit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Food porn*

I c_n s_y it now  (my key for the letter is broken, meh)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 11, 2014)

come out and play - the offspring


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2014)

Really like this album, so AWESOME!!


----------



## Mango (Sep 12, 2014)

the air conditioner


----------



## neon-tetra (Sep 12, 2014)

The humming of my computer fan.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

Replay - Martyrs & Poets


----------



## SirGanatar (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 12, 2014)

Cherokee - Take Care Of You


----------



## Capella (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## g u m m i (Sep 12, 2014)

Cats- The musical Soundtrack from original London cast
:3 
~https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQRMTGpaq0E&list=PL44769FB690E2870D&index=13


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2014)

lmao 2 good


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beauty And A Beat - Justin Bieber ft Nicki Minaj


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2014)

Did you or Did you not


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2014)

The How To Make It In America (HBO) soundtrack because I miss that show ;_;


----------



## Cou (Sep 13, 2014)

matchbox - the kooks


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2014)

ED


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok, It's Alright With Me - Eric Hutchinson


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Milk - The 1975 ♥


----------



## Danielle (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Sep 14, 2014)

decode - paramore


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 15, 2014)

One ok Rock- heartache


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Sep 15, 2014)

- goes to river to pray!!!!!-


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Sep 16, 2014)

Song of the Caged Bird


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hymn For The Missing - RED


----------



## unravel (Sep 17, 2014)

Disclosure- Latch feat. Sam Smith


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 18, 2014)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Kegawa no Maries - BABYDOLL


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

Gamu - Ai wa Kagerou

(too lazy to type the japanese kanji for the Gamu name but it's a Japanese folkpop group the 80s, not that stupid girl that comes up)


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Sep 19, 2014)

Idina Menzel~ Defying Gravity :3


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Sep 19, 2014)

tbh 8)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

:3


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Sep 20, 2014)

BYE FAKE FRIENDS


----------



## Mariah (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

I am listening to 'Logic of Color' (Live on WNYC) by Wye Oak, an American independent folk and rock duo.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Of Montreal; Brush Brush Brush


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 20, 2014)

My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 20, 2014)

I am listening to 'Made of Glass' (Live on WFUV) by Scottish folk rock singer-songwriter KT Tunstall.






Cannot get enough of this.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

^ OOOOOOHHH KAGEPRO FAN


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Funkist: FT


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Sep 20, 2014)

la la


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 21, 2014)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Danielle (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Danielle (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 22, 2014)

Bill Murray by Phantogram


----------



## unravel (Sep 22, 2014)

Come over


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Sep 22, 2014)

the state of dreaming - marina and the diamonds (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Capella (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 23, 2014)

6 Second Poison - Locnville


----------



## Miaa (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a doom metal day.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 23, 2014)

living in a movie scene puking american dreaaams _♪_
hollywood - marina and the diamonds


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2014)

Black Sabbath - 'Sabotage'


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 23, 2014)

Back to Black- Amy Winehouse


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been listening to this every single night


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 23, 2014)

Been listening to this the past few days.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

They have a lot of good theme songs.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Talk Dirty - Jason Derulo


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6 Second Poison - Locnville


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

Red hot chili peppers- Under the bridge


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fray- How to save a life


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Tennis Court - Lorde (Flume Remix)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 24, 2014)

6 Second Poison - Locnville


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 24, 2014)

I can barely handle it.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Simple and Clean - Utada Hikaru


----------



## Caleb (Sep 24, 2014)

Widespread mother effin Panic- Chilly Water


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 25, 2014)

Charli XCX - Boom Clap


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bring Me Back To Life - Evanescence


----------



## Danielle (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 25, 2014)

Pay For Me - The National


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 26, 2014)

Wild Ones - Flo Rida ft. Sia


----------



## Zuko (Sep 26, 2014)

Ellie Goulding - Your Song :x


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 26, 2014)

The Man Who Can't Be Moved - The Script


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Mieiki (Sep 26, 2014)

Bells And Whistles - Andrew Jackson Jihad


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Sit on You - Tim and Eric. Getting ready to see them tonight ｖ(⌒ｏ⌒)ｖ♪


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Sep 26, 2014)

Diana's theme from League of Legends.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hymn For The Missing - RED


----------



## unravel (Sep 27, 2014)

Passion Pit- sleepyhead


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 28, 2014)

Speed Of Love - Owl City


----------



## Capella (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Skep (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

you don't know me - ariana grande


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 28, 2014)

My Demons - Starset


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 28, 2014)

gamora said:


>



YAS B THIS SONG GIVES ME LIFE


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

living dead - marina and the diamonds


----------



## Saylor (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Cou (Sep 29, 2014)

pumped up kicks - foster the people


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 29, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


>



YES YES YES YES


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 29, 2014)

AH Omg OMGOms fk


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wild Ones - Flo Rida ft. Sia


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Sep 30, 2014)

This will give you goosebumps...that what it dose for me.







This song reminds me of mom because it was her favourtie song.
1961 - 2013 -I love you mom  <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Crying.*

FAIRY TAIL! *Does Fairy Tail sign*

- - - Post Merge - - -






*Crying even more.*

FAIRY *Sobbing* TAIL!!!!..


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Is it weird that I am listening to an episode of The Simpsons while I browse online? I find myself doing that a lot... Currently Kamp Krusty!


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 30, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> This will give you goosebumps...that what it dose for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to say, I'm sorry about losing your mom. May she rest in peace. 
It's nice that you can listen to this song and think of her.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 1, 2014)

Pretty Boy - Taemin ft. Kai of EXO


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 1, 2014)

Creeping in my Soul - Cryoshell


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Oct 1, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I just want to say, I'm sorry about losing your mom. May she rest in peace.
> It's nice that you can listen to this song and think of her.



Thank you so much <3


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2014)

Codeko - Crest


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Singing this song for Remembrance day..

It's such a good song.


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 2, 2014)

_Why do I hurt myself? Why can't I escape this hell?
I am always blaming, always chasing broken dreams
I keep screaming out but no one ever hears me._

That's how I feel today. That's how I feel over the past few months.​


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Oct 2, 2014)

Omg, Lisbug made a video made of comments people made, lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2014)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2014)

Astronaut - Rain (Stephen Walking Remix)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 3, 2014)

The troll song


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 4, 2014)

Airplanes - B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Lavender (Oct 5, 2014)

Chandelier by Sia :>


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2014)

Because I love dubsteps


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Mieiki (Oct 5, 2014)

_I'll remember all the little things we've done
Can't she see she'll always be the only one, only one?
Send her back to me
cause everyone can see
Without her I will be in misery._​


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2014)

Katie Sky - Monsters


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

SUUUUUUUUUUUPER catchy


----------



## Mango (Oct 5, 2014)

a song about penises


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

gumdrop said:


> SUUUUUUUUUUUPER catchy



@___@....Shindong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrW7dlDHH28


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2014)

Obsidia - Heart Of Darkness (Dubstyle)


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 6, 2014)

3DG mood, halp​


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GuqB1BQVr4
This song sucks.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 6, 2014)

I am listening to 'No One is Lost' from an upcoming album by Canadian independent rock band Stars.






Replaying this, and replaying, and replaying...


----------



## bittermeat (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Trying out this new band...Uhh I guess they are soothing?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 7, 2014)

Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Songs okay,Like the shirts 8)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Such a good song. Listen to this.


----------



## Capella (Oct 7, 2014)

XDDDDDDD


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Z7rODCPpQ Im really mad


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Habits - Tove Lo


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2014)

Industrial goth metal! Yay.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5ck6TJQ5Ow


----------



## Capella (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## kassie (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## sej (Oct 9, 2014)

Love me harder by Ariana Grande


----------



## TheMayorIsAZombie (Oct 9, 2014)

Your Love by The Outfield


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

EAV - Fata Morgana


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXCSnYhwiwg
I was looking up something else youtube.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 9, 2014)

_Beat Culture - Midori_


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs8QGv2VqJA I am so ashamed that I got into Kpop /__\


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)

Godfathers of industrial.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBZ8ulc5NTg


----------



## n64king (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

View attachment 70736


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 10, 2014)

_For someone in between, I think I fell in love.._


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy2U1P_smkI&list=PLRQGRBgN_EnqIWG6TuaGLWmn9NLcaHi7P&index=51
Does listening to Game Grumps count?


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 11, 2014)

I am listening to 'Flyweight Love' by my favorite wordsmith: American independent folk singer-songwriter Vienna Teng.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Booty yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

Salome no Kutibiru - Akai Inazuma


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 11, 2014)

I was told to spread the love on another subforum.

_Your wish is my command_


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Otasira (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2014)

You're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## Capella (Oct 12, 2014)

llol i love this


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2014)

This song is pure heaven.


----------



## unravel (Oct 12, 2014)

Foxsky - Kirby Smash


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2014)

Saylor said:


>


Cage' is awesome!


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 12, 2014)

-the fray-
-glances at Hardyharhar-


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2014)

Listening to anything and everything METAL, under the throes of inebriation! May listen to some other stuff too, lol(like Gogol Bordello)!


----------



## Otasira (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 13, 2014)

Forever - Chris Brown


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2014)

onew x fuzzy hat is my life


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 14, 2014)

Where'd You Go - Fort Minor


----------



## unravel (Oct 15, 2014)

Tony Igy - Astronomia (Zenith Trap Edit)


----------



## kassie (Oct 15, 2014)

<33


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2014)

holy.. man i need to watch it again


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Pink Friday because I need to focus


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Otasira (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## kassie (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2014)

She & Him - Thieves


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 18, 2014)

Airplanes - B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Gregriii (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Solaeus (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Oct 18, 2014)

ONE OK ROCK - Reflection


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 20, 2014)

Airplanes - B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2014)

Kick The Habit - *****es (Feat. Ori Toledano)


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Nothing at the ,moment.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2014)

Excellent jazz-fusion metal.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jazz fusion metal? I'm intrigued. I'll have to check them out.







One of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence

♪ Hello Darkness, my old friend ♫


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to New York - Taylor Swift


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 20, 2014)

Ingrid Michaelson - Afterlife.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 20, 2014)

The entirety of Lady Gaga's Artpop


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 20, 2014)

RHPS- Time Warp


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 21, 2014)

It's so addicting...can't...stop...


----------



## flwrghost (Oct 21, 2014)

*nicotine* // panic! at the disco


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 21, 2014)

close the door - SHINee


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 22, 2014)

Diamonds - Rihanna


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Hot <censored> - Bobby Shmurda


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 23, 2014)

Other than the clock and my keyboard clacking, Maple Leaf Rag.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Crystal Castles // Celestica


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

jeez louise :'(


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Benevoir (Oct 24, 2014)

WHOwho - Her


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Far East Family Band - The Cave


----------



## Mieiki (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2014)

Psydye please stop spamming Crystal Viper.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Psydye please stop spamming Crystal Viper.


Well I'm all done listening to them now so it doesn't matter anyways.

Currently listening to:


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## kassie (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

21 Guns~ Green Day.
If you listen while wearing (even premium) headphones, the intro switches from ear to ear O-O


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> 21 Guns~ Green Day.
> If you listen while wearing (even premium) headphones, the intro switches from ear to ear O-O



You have good taste


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Junko Mabuki - Omoide-Zake


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 27, 2014)

The Parting by Katatonia


----------



## Dork (Oct 27, 2014)

acnl's 11am music pff


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 28, 2014)

The Way I are - Timbaland ft. Keri Hilson, D.O.E., Sebastian


----------



## Benevoir (Oct 28, 2014)

WHOwho - Bye Bye


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 28, 2014)

Kygo - Epsilon


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Emy Jackson - Koi no Itazura


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Otasira (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Oct 30, 2014)

Disclosure - Latch feat. Sam Smith


----------



## unravel (Oct 30, 2014)

HALLYWOOD X & KATDROP - Like A RockBand


----------



## xMatthew (Oct 30, 2014)

Lana Del Rey - Gods & Monsters


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueeCookie (Oct 31, 2014)

Super Psycho Love - Simon Curtis


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2014)

my mom snoring real bad


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2014)

M4SONIC - Weapon


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

The Weeknd -  Belong to the world


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 1, 2014)

Family is singing:
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/christomlin/yourgraceisenough.html

I'm humming:
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/ladygaga/badromance.html


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Family is singing:
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/christomlin/yourgraceisenough.html
> 
> I'm humming:
> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/ladygaga/badromance.html



Good choice mate.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

Some classic rock radio station lol.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Not really a Homestuck fan, but the music is amazing~!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Judy Collins' #3 album :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm feeling waaaaayyyyy too nostalgic right now


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 4, 2014)

Foxy's screech and my hysterical screaming.
...Why did I ever get Five Nights At Freddy's?


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Tessie (Nov 5, 2014)

Love me Harder by Ariana Grande



this song is so damn good


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Nightray (Nov 5, 2014)

Mario Kart 64: Rainbow Road: http://youtu.be/K5xdue7GFcc

Them feels


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

one of these days :]


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2014)

Helstar - 'Multiples of Black'


----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2014)

Final Fantasy VIII - Succession Of Witches: http://youtu.be/O6ddzABcV00


----------



## unravel (Nov 7, 2014)

Mystery Skulls- Money


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2014)

I Am The Best by 2NE1.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_lSP8Vc3o


----------



## Capella (Nov 8, 2014)

i love this song so much omfg


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Since the uploader is failing big on me, listening to Gedo's self-titled album.. Japanese oldies <3


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Psydye said:


>


Good choice, good choice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Nov 9, 2014)

Life On Mars (David Bowie Cover) by Jessica Lange from American Horror Story: Freakshow.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Christmas music. Endlessly. It's been like this since mid October. (whoops)

Right now, the song playing is: _Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! - Dean Martin_


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely amazing how well the three of them sing in perfect harmony together.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Canned Heat - Fried Hookey Boogie


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2014)

'Tis a monster of an album!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Psydye said:


> 'Tis a monster of an album!



that freaking seal head lmao.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2014)

New Romantics - Taylor Swift

(I couldn't find it on YouTube sorry)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 12, 2014)

AC/DC live at Riverplate, currently playing Thunderstruck.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> AC/DC live at Riverplate, currently playing Thunderstruck.



Good music taste..*tips hat*


----------



## tinytaylor (Nov 12, 2014)

dropped - atoms for peace


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome piece of art..or music. <3


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## honeymoo (Nov 13, 2014)

miss you so - frank ocean


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 13, 2014)

Kimbra: Cameo Lover


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)

Haven't heard Galneryus in ages! May have to rectify that soon. Honestly, thinking of listening to some Anthem next..

Right now though: The song 'Start Wearing Purple' by Gogol Bordello.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Nov 15, 2014)

The video's kinda crappy but I love this song hehe. :'3 Haven't listened to it in ages.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

Been watching Rin~Daughters of Mnemosyne and that Alsatia opening song is fantastic for being more modern Japanese stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

the violin tho


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 15, 2014)

Cant stop.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Reenhard (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Leela (Nov 16, 2014)

This. I'm learning to play the piano part, but it makes me cry :3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Some collection with 70s stuff mom put on... Mostly good stuff


----------



## Tessie (Nov 16, 2014)

Blank Space by Taylor Swift


luv dis songgggg


----------



## Saylor (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 16, 2014)

Martyr of the Free Word by Epica.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

\m/


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2014)

Simon Curtis-Hypnotized
ghirahim x link huehuehuheuheuheuheuhe


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

Loudness <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)

The song 'Hold On' by Kobra and the Lotus off their 'High Priestess' album.

@Noiru: My Loudness marathon 'll continue tomorrow!


----------



## Koloh (Nov 18, 2014)

i don't know how to do YouTube attachments.. Haha..

Bring me the horizon - deathbeds


----------



## kesttang (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm currently listening to the soundtrack of Professor Layton & The Curious Village while watching a fantastic artiest's livestream and playing Fantasy Life xD


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 18, 2014)

ERRA - Dimentia


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 18, 2014)

Iris- goo goo dolls


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 18, 2014)

Himari said:


> Underwater



Omg I love Mika. :')

Rn I'm listening to Africa by Toto (I'm on mobile, so have a tumblr audio post that has it instead of a YouTube video).


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Mona Lisa (when the world comes down) - the all American rejects c:


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 19, 2014)

shattered god - black veil brides


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2014)

Immortal - 'Diabolical Fullmoon Mysticism'


----------



## Capella (Nov 19, 2014)

Saylor said:


>


music taste on point
I actually really like this omg


----------



## Eldin (Nov 19, 2014)

Smash Mouth ~ All Star

so yeah I actually just re-watched the Shrek movies and now I'm super nostalgic


----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/brrybnds/drake-headlines-ed-and-screwed
so gooood


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Cory (Nov 20, 2014)

The best.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 20, 2014)

_To know her is to love her.
I'm going undercover
To catch a glimpse, but not get caught._


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

brb crying 5ever so good T_T


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2014)

Rainbow veins- Owl City. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Rainbow veins- Owl City. <3 <3 <3



I've only listened to Fireflies by Owl City but if that music's anything to go by he's an artist I should listen to more often! Very upbeat stuff!!


----------



## Capella (Nov 22, 2014)

♪(┌・。・)┌ tfw good vibes  ♪(┌・。・)┌


----------



## ceo (Nov 22, 2014)

Dried up, Tied and Dead to the World - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

Apparently, I'm the only one in this thread so far to listen to Video Game music...
_Man, I'm such a loser.

_


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

Lana Del Rey - Blue Velvet


----------



## Eldin (Nov 23, 2014)

Frankie Valli ~ Can't Take My Eyes Off You

Yes I just watched Jersey Boys now I can't stop


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 23, 2014)

M.I.A. - Y.A.L.A.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Music


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2014)

No crap sherlock.

the tv and my computer fan atm...


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Tinnitus..


----------



## DutchableMC (Nov 24, 2014)

Gumi - Mozaik Role


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 25, 2014)

^^^ yes I love him ^^^^


----------



## Capella (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2014)

Kill Kill - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 26, 2014)

Millions by STRFKR. Probably my favorite song by them.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Silence


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Stereotypes Song


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Still Silence..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Nicki Minaj - Anaconda (DON'T JUDGE ME IT'S MY GUILTY PLEASURE)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Nov 28, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOO THAT NEW FRANK OCEAN




IT'S SO GOOD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Time for some rel stuff here m80


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


>



OMG I <3 LANA DEL REY


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 28, 2014)

Josephine by Brandi Carlile. It's on this mixtape.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

The sounds & music in LYNE. Great game.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 28, 2014)

I love her voice c:


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

TURN IT UP
GET DOWN


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Nov 30, 2014)

Celldweller - Eon


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2014)

Judas Priest -'Ram It Down'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2014)

Easily one of my all-time favorite metal albums!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

View attachment 76177

Hauntingly beautiful...


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 1, 2014)

This song is slowly growing on me...


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 1, 2014)

I <3 this song. ^^


----------



## Dollie (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Dollie said:


>



Classic guys, heh


----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Resonate (Dec 1, 2014)

So musical


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 2, 2014)

사랑하지마 (But) - WINNER


----------



## puppycat (Dec 2, 2014)

I love that song, Saylor!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 3, 2014)

this song is me tbh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Only 1 U - M.I.A.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

the music in Hatoful Boyfriend.. it's so silly it's good xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2014)

Bucky Done Gun - M.I.A.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

My mom watching the Swedish version of American Idol... ewwww..


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2014)

Noiru said:


> My mom watching the Swedish version of American Idol... ewwww..



I can only assume there are no redeeming versions of that show? LOL!

Anways, np:





Good mix of punk, rock n' roll, and metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL, yes it's horrid regardless of country.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2014)

Show Me What You're Made Of by Hoodie Allen


----------



## Capella (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Dec 6, 2014)

I never used to like it when people shouted in songs but wowow Chibi's voice is so amazing I'm in love <3


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Rise Against - The Black Market


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Capella (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 10, 2014)

Guns N`Roses - Patience.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 10, 2014)

Bastille - Torn Apart (Bastille VS. Grades)
i love this song so much <3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 11, 2014)

This beautiful song by SquidPhysics...made me tear up, it's soo good...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 12, 2014)

Jack ? - Take ? There feat. Kiesza


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 12, 2014)

Grouplove - Tongue Tied


----------



## Cou (Dec 12, 2014)

sweater weather - shaun frank club cover //  // / / sick


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2014)

EH!DE - Destroy All Humans (Ray Volpe Remix)


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 14, 2014)

Aradai said:


>


I love that song so much c:


----------



## Javocado (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Paramore (Dec 15, 2014)

Froot by Marina & the Diamonds <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Celestefey (Dec 15, 2014)

bae song!


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Maartjexx (Dec 15, 2014)

Estranged - Guns N' Roses


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2014)

Aircheck Forest Life on youtube.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Dubstep, of course


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

My computer fans.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Turning page - sleeping at last (piano instrumental)


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Twisted Nerve-Bernand Herrmann


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Is that song good? xD


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

Starflyer 59


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Furlise.


----------



## unravel (Dec 17, 2014)

Surce - Vuvuzela


----------



## apexexpeditions (Dec 17, 2014)

Am Listening Bob Marlay.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Surce - Vuvuzela



Great Song!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

G-schmitt - LSD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

(idek how to post videos...)


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

you just did lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> you just did lol


yay so many firsts today and ive been a member over a year


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

cool.






tbh i prefer the carnabeats version more


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 17, 2014)

Twilight over thanalan piano solo.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment 77713


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 18, 2014)

*What are you currently listening to?*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AS8_2BLenU4

It just came out and it's my jam. I have smoke sessions to it.

Also:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 18, 2014)

the essence of laziness is not putting it into video tags so that itll embed

actually the real essence of laziness is me complaining about it and not wanting to click on the link to watch it

yes im lazy, therefore im qualified to speak about laziness


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope, nope, nope. Not a smoke jam for me, couldn't do it.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 18, 2014)

ya me neither. not really my type of jam.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Nope, nope, nope. Not a smoke jam for me, couldn't do it.



Haha my smoke playlist consists of:


*SEE FIRST POST*


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, man. I don't know any of those songs. I'll take some Modest Mouse, Girl Talk, Shins and Zeppelin, please.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Oh, man. I don't know any of those songs. I'll take some Modest Mouse, Girl Talk, Shins and Zeppelin, please.



Haha I can say the same to you!


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 18, 2014)

blank space yes
i've been singing it out loud all day. i really think you should listen to this cover


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

You might like Girl Talk. It's probably the closest thing to Nikki Minaj that I listen to...




Hip hoppy mashups


----------



## Zanderstorm122 (Dec 18, 2014)

And current songs from The Living Tombstone


----------



## xinggan (Dec 18, 2014)

Bugseed and Freddie Joachim too.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 18, 2014)

My girlfriend talking to me.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

What's this?

Real music?

That's boring, so have Video Game music instead.





Yes, I'm weird, but I honestly love Video Game music.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know if this counts, but this:





And before that, this:





I feel like a geek for listening to these for some reason.


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 18, 2014)

Idk why but this has been stuck in my head for a few days


Spoiler


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2014)

Grateful Dead.....I'm going back to all my 60's/70's stuff for a bit.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


>



YES


----------



## Radda (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know what the heck this is.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

knife party - centipede 

xD Disband


----------



## Geneve (Dec 19, 2014)

Any Way You Want It by Journey


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Fortune faded - red hot Chili peppers


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Praesilith (Dec 19, 2014)

Grizzly Bear - Will Calls (Diplo Remix)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

nothing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2014)

Neo-classical goodness!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 20, 2014)

Be Natural - Red Velvet


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2014)

Galneryus - 'The Flag of Punishment'


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Psydye said:


>



Good stuff.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 21, 2014)

LMAO. WHY DOES THIS SONG EXIST???


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2014)

M.I.A. - Bad Girls


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 21, 2014)

Coyote Kisses - Six Shooter


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

View attachment 78209


----------



## unravel (Dec 22, 2014)

Past the Stargazing Season remixed by Mili


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

View attachment 78212


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2014)

Neo-classical metal ftw.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 23, 2014)

DatPhoria- Scream it loud


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> DatPhoria- Scream it loud



Not bad!

Np:


----------



## euroR (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## brutalitea (Dec 24, 2014)

The Little Drummer Boy ~ Harry Simeone Chorale


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2014)

FKA Twigs - Kicks


----------



## Saylor (Dec 24, 2014)

2,000 Miles - 6 Day Riot


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 25, 2014)

The Hobbit - Song of The Lonely Mountain - Peter Hollens


----------



## euroR (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Lonely Boy-Black Keys.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Tinashe - How Many Times


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 26, 2014)

My Chemical Romance - Teenagers


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

Ummm...lots 
Taylor Swift-we are never ever getting baxk together
The Vamps-somebody to you
.....and a dozen more


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2014)

Power-thrash awesomeness!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 26, 2014)

Tinashe - Cold Sweat


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2014)

Savant - Arrival


----------



## unravel (Dec 27, 2014)

Penguin Soup - I Walk Alone (ft. Iris Eye)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2014)

Doom-y goth stuff.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 27, 2014)

Dat nostalgic feel


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 27, 2014)

Kimbra - Teen Heat


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Datphoria - Scream it loud.


----------



## euroR (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Now i'm listening to...
Zomboy- Terror Squad.


----------



## euroR (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Origins - Tennis


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

medicine - daughter


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2014)

Leverage -'Blind Fire'


----------



## August (Dec 29, 2014)

Coming Down - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Magic - Jacob Wheeler.

I love these 90's pop songs, even if this one is from an anime....yes....I just said that/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

one of her best


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Knife Party - Fire Hive


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 29, 2014)

Lolita - Lana Del Rey


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## sasuke (Dec 30, 2014)

apink's luv! (heart eye emoji)


----------



## euroR (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

Kimbra - The Build Up


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Right now Nothing just the sound of my mini fridge running


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 30, 2014)

Kimbra - Plain Gold Ring


----------



## Xenuet (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

^good one

classic rock radio station


----------



## Aradai (Jan 1, 2015)

my friends showed me this, and all I can say is, wow.


----------



## azukitan (Jan 1, 2015)

^I had an eargasm.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2015)

One of the greatest ****ing metal albums of all time!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment 79303

Some great Japanese psychedelic stuff


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

SSB4 Sound Track. Gerudo Valley.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2015)

Still listening to the previous thing I posted xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

holy.. i almost cried so beautiful


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Gerudo Valley - Ocarina Of Time (Zelda)


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

the creepy sound effects of my bf's game "don't starve"... ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't Starve is awesome. Can't wait for the multiplayer beta to be finished x3

View attachment 79595

Compilation of 60s Japanese pop, pretty good. Wish I could get the 2nd in this series too.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 4, 2015)

Love Generation - Bob Sinclar


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 4, 2015)

LCD Soundsystem are growing on me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

someone on the tv playing instrumental versions of songs lol.. most recent spandau ballet's gold


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

the lions-cowboys game c: [it's never music with me, huh?]


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

The Howlers - Good love

(some OPM stuff I found..)


----------



## Capella (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

my coffeemaker making weird sounds


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)

Puts me right to sleep c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Some 70s compilation I put on while cleaning


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

What Happened to you - the offspring


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Asin - Masdan Mo Ang Kapaligiran


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

Replay - Martyrs and Poets


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Gary Granada - Kahit Konti


----------



## Saylor (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## brutalitea (Jan 6, 2015)

Blank Space - Taylor Swift (why do I suddenly like her? WHY?!)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 6, 2015)

*leaf house* animal collective
their vids creep me out a bit but their stuff isn't too bad


----------



## kassie (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## euroR (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

Some stuff a guy recommended.. why not


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

*sweet road* the song lasts like 2 seconds but those two seconds are gr8


----------



## Eldin (Jan 8, 2015)

trying to listen to husky - saint joan

but youtube is being a jerk


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

France Gall - Poupee de cire, poupee de son.

One of my friends has it on their Gaia profile, so why not, lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Indonesian prog/psychedelic rock


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2015)

Clearly pop music lol.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 10, 2015)

*who could win a rabbit* animal collective
they low key have the same vibe as vampire weekend


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Jan 10, 2015)

Spag Heddy - Nostalgibra


----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## euroR (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

The music and sounds in WotHT.. good though hahaha.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

The fridge humming (not a song I mean literally it's late here lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## euroR (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

like ffs so good


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2015)

Some Savant.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

I never get tired of this song ^^


----------



## vbunny (Jan 12, 2015)

Generally I snatch up any and all Welcome to Nightvale updates and anything Thrilling Adventure Hour. Though I recently listened to a radio dramatization of Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 12, 2015)

baby blue sedan- modest mouse
never gets old


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Jan 13, 2015)

ლ(?ڡ`ლ)


----------



## Eldin (Jan 13, 2015)

alt-j ~ tesselate

I either love or hate their songs


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2015)

Savant - 'Overworld'


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2015)

Tighten Up by The Black Keys


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 13, 2015)

Je voudrais ~ Lili Ster


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

rock n roll <3


----------



## azukitan (Jan 14, 2015)

Cry with me T______________T


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

some old korean psychedelic rock.. jung hyan and the men


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## brutalitea (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

Tae said:


> I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits



Good one yo


----------



## unravel (Jan 16, 2015)

TheFatRat - Unity


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Jan 16, 2015)

Sound Driven - Divergent


----------



## MaverickZer0 (Jan 16, 2015)

King Of the Hill S8 E5 .... HD drive so recovering my music atm lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2015)

Tove Lo - Habits


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2015)

Exige - Proximity


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Don McLean - American pie


----------



## unravel (Jan 17, 2015)

OMFG - Hello


----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 17, 2015)

*cascade kisses* francois virot


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

the radio too lazy to go and turn it off


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

How about we spice this up a bit?




I'm listening to...


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2015)

https://a.tumblr.com/tumblr_ni7eeeLMVr1swl1a2o1.mp3#_=_


----------



## stumph (Jan 18, 2015)

angel of death- andrew jackson jihad


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2015)

Deathspell Omega - 'Fas - Ite, Maledicti, In Ignem Aeternum'


----------



## kassie (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2015)

i love this so much!! this guy has amazing mashups


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

shake it shake it sugaree


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nostalgic feels


----------



## Sumia (Jan 19, 2015)

Wandering by Triptides​


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr. Phil lol kinda interesting since it's the episode with that sloppy guy storing his piss in bottles lol


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## isebrilia (Jan 20, 2015)

The prologue of Into the Woods


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## tinytaylor (Jan 20, 2015)

why have I never heard of this beauty. the whole album is golden


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm an Albatraoz - AronChupa


----------



## unravel (Jan 21, 2015)

*acts like a sassy ******
A shot of vodka?
I can't
Tequila?
I can't
After party? (PARTY, PARTY, PARTY)
I can't
Literally, I can't (EW)
Literally, I can't (EW)
Literally, I can't (EW)
Literally, I can't (EW)
Literally, I can't

I know you want imagine me like an idiot Farobi


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Celestefey (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## brutalitea (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm listening to the new message alert for LINE... 

Teardrop - Massive Attack.


----------



## Sumia (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

Retsupurae's Long play of "darkseed 2"​


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2015)

Tae said:


> Massive Attack.


Now there's a band I haven't heard in ages!

Np:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Labrontheowl (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Worlds Apart - Seven Lions


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Crying Lightning ~ Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Roshan (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## RhinoK (Jan 27, 2015)

im slowly sobbing listening to this smh


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

Emmanuel by Basecamp​


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## brutalitea (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2015)

Starkill - Virus of the Mind


----------



## doveling (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

Nas - I am album


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2015)

Septicflesh - 'The Great Mass'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Roshan (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

Yuya Uchida & The Flowers - Stone Free


----------



## kassie (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## device (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Spag Heddy - Ai Carambass


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Falcon Funk - Catnip Trip


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)

G-Schmitt - LSD


----------



## unravel (Jan 31, 2015)

Tristam - Once Again


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 1, 2015)

Summerboy - Lady Gaga

I'm feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

hi there high school...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

BLACK STAR RIDERS - The Killer Instinct


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

i love those old indonesian bands too much...


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

some Stolen Dance. by Milky Chance


----------



## kassie (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Clear x Aoba anyone?


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler:  don't listen if you are 18 below






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Nahuatl - Watching the sun going down 

Mexican psych/prog rock


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler: Parental Advisory, Explict Content


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Europe - Cherokee

(not that I'm a fan of them but mom out of classic rock radio lol)


----------



## Improv (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

Might sing this at my friend's lolita wedding. IDK, for nostalgic feels, maybe?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Akiko Wada's Ballad Collection.. She's got an awesome voice. You should check her out if you like Japanese music.


----------



## unravel (Feb 6, 2015)

「ME!ME!ME! feat. Daoko」 TeddyLoid


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

one of the best anime endings...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom Waits! Of course I'm doing it on the computer where I don't have last.fm installed...

If anyone else has Last.fm, add me here and we can stalk each other's listening habits :3


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 7, 2015)

"May the Best Pet Win" from the My Little Pony soundtrack x'D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Morito Douji's Wolf Boy album. It's not as good as her folk-y 70s stuff but I like it none the less.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

The soundtrack for 11 am from New Leaf. Hee hee.

I have a Chrome Extension that plays AC music depending on the time of day it is on your laptop... it's pretty neato.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

An edited version of melanie Martinez Doll House that I edited myself


----------



## azukitan (Feb 8, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Sweet - Ballroom Blitz


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsDJih0yYgk

Fair to Midland 

He is such a COOL guy, omg. Got to meet him and the rest of the band a couple of years ago, in Austin with my hubby. Sure wish they were still together and touring.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler: nsfw-ish


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

Broken - Lifehouse


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Shax (Feb 10, 2015)

Repentance town by 米津玄師


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 11, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

Thievery Corporation's _The Richest Man in Babylon_ album


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

THE HYPE TRAIN HAS ARRIVED


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

oh you 8th grade


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2015)

We're Not in Kansas anymore by I see stars


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 15, 2015)

I love this song, went to school in Rotterdam for 3 years, this song about Rotterdam makes me nostalgic. 

Rotterdam definetly has its charms. Mostly the people.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Hard to explain ~ the strokes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

The Mother Mother album, O My ❤

I love the whole thing


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2015)

Leviathan - 'The Tenth Sub Level of Suicide'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2015)

Savant - 'ISM'


----------



## Saylor (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

Ayumi Hamasaki - A Song For xx (the album, not just the song)


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Ayumi Hamasaki - A Song For xx (the album, not just the song)



I only have A Best but I love love love it.  Someday I'm going to get some of her actual albums.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, I want her albums physical too.. one day indeed : <

Looking forward to A One though, walk/zutto/last minute sounded like her good old stuff (Colours was disappointing imo)


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't heard Colours but heard it was a huge flop.    I liked the artwork though so there is that...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I haven't heard Colours but heard it was a huge flop.    I liked the artwork though so there is that...



Yeah she tried to hard to be this modern rnb/rap pop everyone does. I mean she did some at (miss)understood with more funk rhythms and that ticked me off, but still alright album. Party Queen had some but they were silly so I forgive her lol.

Lelio off Colours were alright though lol.


----------



## kassie (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

Teen Top: I'm Sorry

youtube.com/watch?v=PI-VCWkTQu8


----------



## Saylor (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2015)

Julian Casablancas - 11th Dimension

Just got Spotify.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 22, 2015)

Breezin' - Cornelius


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

The ACNL 12 pm soundtrack.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2015)

The Strokes - Ask Me Anything


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

The Pierces - You'll Be Mine


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2015)

Exodus - 'Fabulous Disaster'


----------



## unravel (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Yuni (Feb 23, 2015)

a really nice cover


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 24, 2015)

Johan Von Bronx - Julian Casablancas


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Screaming children


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 25, 2015)

http://youtu.be/-C3DpsLjoHQ

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 25, 2015)

howie day - collide


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been listening to Fleetwood Mac nonstop lately and I don't know why but I'm cool with it.


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

The Pierces - You'll Be Mine

no one listens to these *****es here so I dunno if they're even known elsewhere...


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2015)

Firewind - 'The Premonition'. Tail end of it.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

God Only Knows by The Beach Boys. <3


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

Katy Perry-Birthday… don't h8 me coz i'm mainstream


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Darling Young Man on the Flying Trapeze by Crispin Glover.


----------



## kassie (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## loreiid (Feb 27, 2015)

Kiss off, The Violent Femmes


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

Infinite's She's Back


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

My Jewish cat dying.....

^Jk, Jk....,

Immortals by FOB


----------



## Mariah (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh and welcome back ... I love your sig picture.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

8EIGHT - King of Dramas OST


----------



## n64king (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry, could you make the music louder? I cannot help 'cause of my dream.


----------



## tae (Feb 28, 2015)

currently listening to the 1975 - heart out


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Julian Casablancas - Dare I Care


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Drunk Americans - Toby Keith


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

New Politics - Harlem


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Lay Low - Josh Turner


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Tokyo Police Club - Beaches


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

Leave The Night On - Sam Hunt


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

holiday - madonna


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

No shame... whatsoever.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bohemian Rhapsody just went off. Let's see what comes on next... Ah yay! Cold As Ice!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 1, 2015)

Alabama Shakes - Gimme All Your Love


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

You Still Believe In Me by The Beach Boys. My second favorite song ever.


----------



## Invi (Mar 2, 2015)

Immortals- Fall Out Boy (I may have watched Big Hero 6 recently...)


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 2, 2015)

Bet on it - HSM
don't judge me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 2, 2015)

Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2015)

Overkill - 'Feel the Fire'


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

My driver's ed teacher.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 3, 2015)

Nirvana - About A Girl.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2015)

Megadeth - 'Countdown to Extinction'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 4, 2015)

You're always on that Japanese stuff. Biggest weeaboo on this website.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2015)

Vaults - Poison

currently obsessed with this song


----------



## kassie (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2015)

Slayer - 'Seasons In the Abyss'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Celestefey (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Koloh (Mar 6, 2015)

The Neighbourhood - Afraid


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

anyone else into opm/oldies from the Philippines?


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

Venus Death Trap - Blank Banshee


----------



## kassie (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2015)

Anthrax - 'Persistence of Time'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

Most underrated album ever, wish I could get it ;_;


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

Psydye said:


>



I scrolled really fast and thought that said Minecraft, and the blocky crosses didn't help the case.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2015)

n64king said:


> I scrolled really fast and thought that said Minecraft, and the blocky crosses didn't help the case.



XD that's awesome.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 8, 2015)

honeymoon avenue - ariana grande


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 8, 2015)

Akatsuki no hana - Cyntia.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 8, 2015)

Birds of Tokyo!


----------



## kassie (Mar 9, 2015)

Kind of obsessed with this album <3


----------



## david bowie (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2015)

^Excellent!

Iron Savior - 'Unification'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks ;3


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Vampire Weekend - A-Punk


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

</3 this song is love though


----------



## azukitan (Mar 9, 2015)

i cri evrytiem :'c


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Have some Dead


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

Blues Creation - Double Crossing Time


----------



## meenz (Mar 11, 2015)

My teacher whining


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

I listen to a lot of Matchbox 20


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Mar 13, 2015)

Can't remember the last time I dabbled in Type-Moon stuff


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2015)

Arbitrary power metal.


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

This song is sex


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> ugh can't figure out how to actually have the video in the post



Click on the thing that looks like a strip of video that says Insert Video, insert the link and voila :3


----------



## tumut (Mar 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Click on the thing that looks like a strip of video that says Insert Video, insert the link and voila :3


Got it, ty


----------



## Erilise (Mar 14, 2015)

Why So Serious by SHINee


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 14, 2015)

Birthday - Selena Gomez


----------



## kassie (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2015)

this track is la flame


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2015)

Flower Travellin' Band - 'Kirikyogen'


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

Right now, I'm listening to my laptop overheating.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Flower Travellin' Band - 'Kirikyogen'



omg marry me now. 

that tune is awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyways, back on topic

also chillin' to some FTB, Hiroshima at the moment.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Myself whistle Forest Life. I just can't get it out of my head lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> omg marry me now.
> 
> that tune is awesome.


It's was actually the full album, not just the song. I always go by album in here never songs! XD Just the way I am. Also, they don't sound too bad either, will have to give' em a few more listens though.

ANYWAYS! Right now, listening to Kamelot - 'Karma'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Psydye said:


> It's was actually the full album, not just the song. I always go by album in here never songs! XD Just the way I am. Also, they don't sound too bad either, will have to give' em a few more listens though.
> 
> ANYWAYS! Right now, listening to Kamelot - 'Karma'



Meant to write *tunes lol sorry for the confusion. Glad you enjoyed them. Make-up and their Satori album should be your alley.
View attachment 87066
^actually own said vinyl irl(some Eu release though), it's great


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

The Beach Boys- You Still Believe in Me <3 second favorite song evaaarrrr


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Beach Boys? aw yis cant go wrong with 60s surf <3

Akiko Nakamura - 'Hit Album' 

couldn't find a good pic of it, so google it if you wanna know.

she's good though and if you likes 60s pop/folk should be your stuff.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 16, 2015)

Contagious - Night Riots


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 17, 2015)

new ****ing death grips is going to be so good


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

doooooorrssr <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Blues Creation - 'Live'

Their live album from 1971, perhaps one exception when live stuff is better than the studio things. Well might apply to a lot from this era


----------



## Farobi (Mar 18, 2015)

Listening to this chill playlist as I study for my finals. Wayy better than listening to most people singing imo 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Link to playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCFEB7C425E217F43


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Hah, yeah I can enjoy instrumental things as well, all depends on what kind though.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2015)

Sunn O))) - '?? Void'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Zunou Keisatsu - '1'

(most of their albums are simple name 1, second, 3 etc.)

Should  be up anyone's alley that like 60s-70s folk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 18, 2015)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## azukitan (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Flower Travellin' Band - From Pussies to Death in 10,000 Years of Freakout

One of their bootlegs, but really good.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 19, 2015)

Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## Katelyn (Mar 20, 2015)

Pentatonix- On My Way Home


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

OctaHate - Ryn Weaver


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

The Peanuts - Koi no Fuga/Romantic Fugue


----------



## uriri (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

more pre-FTB awesomeness


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

LiSA - Ichiban no Takaramono


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow, I haven't listened to YUI in forever, I kinda did like Merry go round back in the days though


----------



## kassie (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

Love Deterrence - MG Peace Walker


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 22, 2015)

lost - A7x ♡


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 23, 2015)

MA BOYYYY EARL
DROPPED SOME FIRE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

I work at a casino, so usually really outdated music to keep the old folks happy, with a bit of country music mixed in, it's pretty awful... as long as it's not "I'm Playing the Banjo" where a man repeats the words "I'm Playing the Banjo" about fifty times for the chorus, and it's mostly chorus... not lying. They play that occasionally and I honestly want to blow my brains out...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I work at a casino, so usually really outdated music to keep the old folks happy, with a bit of country music mixed in, it's pretty awful... as long as it's not "I'm Playing the Banjo" where a man repeats the words "I'm Playing the Banjo" about fifty times for the chorus, and it's mostly chorus... not lying. They play that occasionally and I honestly want to blow my brains out...



Sounds awesome. All they play here in stores, bowling places and stuff are just crappy modern things


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2015)

Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin'



Excellent choice, m8


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh lawdy, WHY?! Hahahaha.


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Sanaki (Mar 25, 2015)

Love me like you do - Ellie goulding


----------



## kassie (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2015)

The Strokes - Ask Me Anything


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Take Out The Gunman ~ Chevelle


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2015)

Kate Pierson - Throw Down the Roses


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

ignore this please! im moving my post to expand your music taste thread bc it fits more oops


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 30, 2015)

EXO's album "EXODUS" just dropped. Replaying all the songs.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

you know sometimes you just need to be reminded about how perfect Beyonce is....


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Burn ** - 5FDP


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2015)

Earth - 'Phase 3: Thrones and Dominions'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

Magical Power Mako - 'Super Record'


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Perfect Insanity - Disturbed


----------



## Javocado (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Gracelia (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Break - 3DG


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Rhodz ft. Besnine - Kids


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlWCPVgYJZE


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

If Today Was Your Last Day
~Nickelback


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

サロメの唇 - 赤い稲妻

(Salome no Kutibiru - Akai Inazuma)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Julian Casablancas + The Voidz - Human Sadness


----------



## Javocado (Apr 3, 2015)

viva los growlers


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2015)

Heavenly - 'Coming From the Sky'

Eh, it's alright.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2015)

The song 'Three Hammer's by DragonForce...so. FREAKING. EPIC!!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2015)

'Power Play' by A Sound of Thunder, followed by 'Time's Arrow' of the same band.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Dragonforce, ftw.

Anyways, some various artists album named 'Sixties Rebellion' or something.

Got some good psych/garage rock stuff on it though


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 5, 2015)

K.K. Flamingo


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2015)

Sub.Sound - Start Again


----------



## xCookieMillyx (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm listening to Thinking out loud by Ed Sheeran


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2015)

Itro - Dreams


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 5, 2015)

Pinkies gypsy barred


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

chills


----------



## Android (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone know Julieta Venegas? I used to listen to her as a child and for some reason I got extreme nostalgia when I heard one of her song about two weeks ago. I went and purchased some of her best hits and have them playing in repeat. Really good stuff.


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## haengboghan (Apr 7, 2015)

ME!ME!ME!


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

The song that was linked in the Shop XD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

The Carrie Nations - Find it (From Beyond the Valley of the Dolls)


----------



## Artinus (Apr 7, 2015)

Usher - Yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

Some compilation with 60s acid stuff. From the Nuggets series iirc


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

Justice - D.A.N.C.E. - †

I don't even really like this song but its so damn catchy.
I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2015)

Marina and the Diamonds - Savages


----------



## Balverine (Apr 9, 2015)

Cool for cats by Squeeze lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not listening to music, but I am listening to Mythbusters.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Highs in the Mid-Sixties Volume 2: LA '66 Riot on Sunset Strip

Another compilation I found, really good stuff.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

fleetwood mac - rhiannon


----------



## oath2order (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## kikiiii (Apr 9, 2015)

_dang it bobby_


----------



## Javocado (Apr 9, 2015)

LA FLAME


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

volume 3 of that highs in the mid-sixties thing, great **** dude


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 10, 2015)

Listening to this episode of The Ricky Gervais Show.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

'Hippie Goddesses'

Some v/a album with female singers from the hippie era. Really good though


----------



## unravel (Apr 10, 2015)

sea shanty o the one eyed no armed wench by triple q
https://soundcloud.com/triple-q/sea-shanty-o-the-one-eyed-no-armed-wench


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

The Beau Brummels - Laugh, Laugh


----------



## OmgACNL (Apr 10, 2015)

Currently my brothers playing Skrillex really loud on speakers in the living room :/ 
Think I'm gonna listen to king by years and years


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

The Great Society - Someone to Love

(yes this one was before Jefferson Airplane, kinda liking TGS' version better)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Freak On A Leash (Album Version) by Korn (via IHeartRadio)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Hail to the King - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

(thank you weirdo shop guy for getting me into gs lol)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## lamomok (Apr 11, 2015)

Sufjan Stevens' new album, "Carrie & Lowell". I personally think it's a masterpiece!

Really excited to be watching him live in a couple of weeks .


----------



## kassie (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Blue99i (Apr 12, 2015)

Don?t Hug Me I?m Scared 4


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

if you're into instrumental/prog rock should be your alley


----------



## Javocado (Apr 13, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


>



marry me


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2015)

The Eden Project - XO


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

I Don't Feel Like Dancin'


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Restless Heart - Bluest Eyes in Texas

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wigwam - Grass for Blades


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Restless Heart - Bluest Eyes in Texas
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wigwam - Grass for Blades



Restless Heart....wow.  I saw them in concert when I was like 8.  I still love that Fast Movin' Train song of theirs.

I'm listening to Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah.  God, I love Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah.. they're pretty good for being that late country.

Jeff Buckley is kinda overrated, in my opinion. no offense though each to their own


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah.. they're pretty good for being that late country.
> 
> Jeff Buckley is kinda overrated, in my opinion. no offense though each to their own



I think you meant underrated....  .  I met my husband through Jeff Buckley's music so there's that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool though.

Well idk everyone I talk to seems to praise that guy a crapton.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Pheenic (Apr 14, 2015)

Flyers - BRADIO


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Rumi Koyama - I'll Follow the Sun


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2015)

Tristam - Till It's Over


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 15, 2015)

I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself - White Stripes


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2015)

Draper - Inertia


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

RIDE LIKE THE WIND


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

My mom ranting on the phone


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

broken - lifehouse


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 16, 2015)

Stars - Grace Potter and the Nocturnals


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2015)

Mt. Washington by Local Natives (LiS OST)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

Wigwam - 'Dark Album'

Really good prog rock stuff, and one of their more underrated works, it's brilliant.


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2015)

Bel Heir - Kiss The Devil


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 17, 2015)

Jealous Again - The Black Crowes


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 17, 2015)

Your Lie in April: "Hikaru Nara" - Y. Chang


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nothing at the moment, just audio from the Anime my brother is watching + Hearthstone music because my bro is playing that as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

The Pokemon theme, sung by TheBitBlock


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

The Wall-E movie, which is playing in the distance unu


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hearthstone music, bro is playing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Kinoco Hotel - 'Marianne no Yuutsu'

Pretty good record, a bit uneven though. Track 2 & 3 are the bst ones.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

The sound of air conditioning.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 18, 2015)

My fish tank.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> My fish tank.



those making amusing sounds

The Mops - White Rabbit


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Coming down to earth, I think. The Wall-E ending song.


----------



## mystearicaengland (Apr 18, 2015)

Instrumental "THE SHOW MUST GO ON" by MandoPony


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2015)

"Dreaming Alone" - Against The Current feat. Taka from ONE OK ROCK


----------



## Nay (Apr 19, 2015)

lovers (eastghost remix) by *****kid


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 19, 2015)

step by vampire weekend
didn't really think i'd like vampire weekend but this song has been on repeat for days


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2015)

Death Cab for Cutie - A Movie Script Ending


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 20, 2015)

my teacher rambling about things i already know/don't care about.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 20, 2015)

"Sweet Child of Mine" - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 20, 2015)

My mom steam cleaning the carpet.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 20, 2015)

I write Sins Not Tragedies - P!ATD. Brendon Urie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh god I remember PATD.. they were all around when I was in like.. 8-9th grade


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Wish the audio was better in this video.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Tasavallan Presidentti - Obsolete Machine


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Pipes-a-plenty.  Spent HOURS trying to figure out what song this was the other night after it randomly became lodged in my head.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Linda Perhacs - Parallelograms


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

RIP Shannon.  Love this song so much.


----------



## Mycaruba (Apr 21, 2015)

Sofa song - the kooks


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

Part of a very weird youtube playlist.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Sad Girl - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

A Lethal Dose of Hard Psych

some v/a oldies album I found, good though.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Pop radio....at least they played Latch by Disclosure.  That's a cool tune.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Tom Hanks!!  Cute vid....


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 23, 2015)

But just for the music, not for dem skinny bone-girls.


----------



## Tiramisu (Apr 23, 2015)

Waterfalls - TLC 

</3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2015)

The sound of the fan for my computer.


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Psydye said:


> The sound of the fan for my computer.



my fav noise

nothing right now.. well the tv


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

*





on repeat, all day.*​


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Apr 25, 2015)

Shawn Wasabi - Marble Soda


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2015)

Meshuggah - 'Contradictions Collapse'


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2015)

Spoiler










Requires headphones to enjoy!


----------



## Saylor (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

/too lazy to get headphones


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2015)

Nirvana - 'In Utero'


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

The airconditioning unit in the library and murmuring voices.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

i love the title.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 28, 2015)

Had this stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Some compilation with Emy Jackson's songs. Really good. And for some reason it's summer for me ^_^


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 29, 2015)

Interstate Love Song by The Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## finalajea (Apr 29, 2015)

Zeeds Dead


----------



## Chocorin (Apr 29, 2015)

Arabian Nights from the Aladdin Musical


----------



## Javocado (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

<3


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Outer Science ^^


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

My Hero - Foo Fighters.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


>





Mariah said:


>



actually, these right noW OML these are so good


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

http://spinspin.wtf/


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2015)

This playlist.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)




----------



## ATotsSpot (May 1, 2015)

Glitter in the Air - Pink


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2015)

Wow, haven't heard Depeche Mode since idk when. I was obsessed with them in high school though.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2015)

Textures - 'Drawing Circles' (2006)


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Been a bit excited for her new stuff since Colours were a bit meh for my taste :3


----------



## mayormia (May 3, 2015)

Reflection - fifth harmony
I've had the album on repeat for weeks lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes I start to hate the music they play at my work, and then they fix it by playing me some Talking Heads, it's ok casino music, I forgive you now. I would make so many babies with David Byrne. SO MANY!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Some classic rock radio. Cleaning out my stuff so


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hearing this out, that was trippy stuff dude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

*Kaydee's song somehow got this song stuck in my head...*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 4, 2015)

Lustmord-Of bones Of Men


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

*This song always gets me so hyped up.*


----------



## Ramza (May 5, 2015)

I'm seeing Melt-Banana live later this month.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

34423 said:


> I'm seeing Melt-Banana live later this month.



I'm damn jelly right now. Japanoise for the win.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

peace ^^V


----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Saylor (May 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm damn jelly right now. Japanoise for the win.


I still haven't gotten the chance to listen to all of Fetch yet. I probably should since they might play a lot from it since it's their most recent work.

- - - Post Merge - - -

listening to


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

RAWR! 

These guys are ****ing awesome, if you ever get to see them live, do it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

for studying purposes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> for studying purposes



You got good taste in music, Sir Integra. Listened it for awhile and I hear the Game of Thrones theme, awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Lulu - The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Show-Ya -  限界 Lovers


----------



## Nay (May 7, 2015)

Paprika OST


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

j-metal at its best


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

*Accidentally stumbled upon this group...I'm not disappointed ^-^
The lead vocalist's facial bone structure is phenomenal, by the way.*


----------



## unravel (May 10, 2015)

Biometrix ft. Charli Brix - HUSH


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)




----------



## unravel (May 10, 2015)

Ash O'Connor & Curbi - Steeper


----------



## Saylor (May 10, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac - Sara


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Fleetwood Mac - Sara



you've got good taste man.

as for now the tv cause mom always forgets to turn it off


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)




----------



## The Crossing Troll (May 10, 2015)

The sound of silence


cause im not listening to anything 
but i should put that song on


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Put what song on?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

My sister crunching on chips if that counts.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Put what song on?



The Sound of Silence ^-^ It's a song ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> The Sound of Silence ^-^ It's a song ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Oh okay, thank you. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)




----------



## adrino (May 11, 2015)

Listening to the Terraria soundtrack. Current track: Underground Corruption


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (May 12, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2015)

The B-52's - Lava


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

This and their live/upbeat version of Farewell are their best.


----------



## unravel (May 13, 2015)

Oh Wonder - Midnight Moon (Melvv Remix)


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

Listening to the Animal Crossing soundtrack! It's very nice and calming ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

tis be my Zelda


----------



## shunishu (May 13, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Rhetorik (May 13, 2015)




----------



## realfolkblues (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (May 14, 2015)

The memories...


----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 14, 2015)

ABBA - Dancing Queen


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 14, 2015)




----------



## doveling (May 15, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 15, 2015)

so good


----------



## Ceri (May 15, 2015)

London after Midnight- The spider and the fly.


----------



## Prabha (May 15, 2015)




----------



## unravel (May 16, 2015)

Glassy Sky


----------



## Duzzel (May 16, 2015)

I usually have my tumblr playlist going as I play New Leaf, and this is the song currently playing ~


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Roam- The B-52s <3

It's playing at work and I am singing my heart out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

so awesome.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Music videos are weird.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

The music in the Higurashi no naku koro ni game. They finally release ch. 1 on Steam so picked it up like a baws.


----------



## Celestefey (May 16, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Pharaoh (May 17, 2015)

I think movie soundtracks can be severely underestimated, I've come across so many gorgeous tracks through passing scenes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



horror... thanks for naitomea


----------



## unravel (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2015)

Gamma Ray - 'Land of the Free'


----------



## Nay (May 17, 2015)

whaht the frickk this ost is so good


----------



## Ichigo. (May 17, 2015)

SHINee's new album


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)




----------



## beebcrossing (May 18, 2015)

1AM - New Leaf


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

^^^good taste fran


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)




----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 19, 2015)

Carry on my Wayward Son- Kansas (I'm half watching Supernatural right now, so...)


----------



## Chocorin (May 19, 2015)

Bad Blood by Taylor Swift


----------



## Nay (May 19, 2015)

better than heaven - bloc party


----------



## aetherene (May 20, 2015)

Pay No Mind - Madeon


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

(shoutout to Kay kay)


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2015)

Pantera - 'Cowboys From Hell'

- - - Post Merge - - -



PanickingTruffle said:


> Carry on my Wayward Son- Kansas (I'm half watching Supernatural right now, so...)



+1 cookies for you! Great album, I should say!


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Kansas is awesome, I never got the Supernatural hype though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

MAI HAPPINESS

80s anime openings ftw


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2015)

I was obsessed with this song when it first came out in 2013.


----------



## shunishu (May 21, 2015)

robyn <3


----------



## Camburn (May 21, 2015)

"Acid Mushroom Jazz", on Pandora.


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2015)

Zedd - spectrum


----------



## shunishu (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

Some really bad electronic pop on the telly. too lazy to turn it off.


----------



## unravel (May 22, 2015)

San Holo - We Rise


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

The Unfolding - 'How to blow your mind and have a freak-out party'


----------



## Celestefey (May 22, 2015)

<3


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

^banned

Fancy Lala opening.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

the ACNL 1am music.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

that Guy Sebastian dude.. just having the TV on for sound and ESC was on lol


----------



## Saylor (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

currently listening to this, I am doing a nolstagia trip:


----------



## unravel (May 24, 2015)

Cash Cash - Overtime remix


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

Clicker Heroes music and some sports crap on tv


----------



## kikiiii (May 24, 2015)

unknown mortal orchestra yeeeahhh


----------



## Chris01 (May 24, 2015)

Listening to this <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Kirindrake (May 24, 2015)

"House set of Double Dealing Character" :3


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2015)

THE DAMN JAM


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2015)

Panda Eyes - **** Off


----------



## Peebers (May 25, 2015)

Rather Be by Clean Bandit. It's such a good song ; v;


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark


----------



## unravel (May 25, 2015)

Hot Hot Heat - Goodnight Goodnight


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)




----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 25, 2015)

Listening to the whole album Smoke + Mirrors. Currently on the second repeat, at the end of Gold.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Nay (May 25, 2015)

aurora - bjork


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2015)

Satyricon - 'Dark Medieval Times'


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 27, 2015)

G.D.F.R.


----------



## Cyrene (May 27, 2015)

I've been listening to lots and lots of video game music, stuff off ocremix and recently I got the animal crossing album and wow, it's really good. 

I'm also really digging pogo's mixes.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Nay (May 28, 2015)

trigger - SHINee


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)




----------



## unravel (May 28, 2015)

Foster The People - Torches


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)




----------



## You got mail! (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Mayor Charlotte (May 30, 2015)

GDFR - Flo Rida -_-


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 30, 2015)




----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2015)

murder


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to Disgraceland - Courtney Act.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*Summertime sadness
-Lana Del Rey*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

One of her best songs... probably my favorite performance of it as well.


----------



## unravel (Jun 2, 2015)

DUMBFOUNDEAD- CLEAR


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2015)

Judas Priest - 'Painkiller' (1990) \m/


----------



## BlogDog123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Battle on the Big Bridge from Final Fantasy V


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2015)

BlogDog123 said:


> Battle on the Big Bridge from Final Fantasy V



'Game I haven't played in ages!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

BlogDog123 said:


> Battle on the Big Bridge from Final Fantasy V



Best FF ever.. I had the advance version for quite some time and this is the best music track for sure.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2015)

HONNE - Didn't I on majesticcasual


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Miko - Sunny


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Adam Lambert - Aftermath


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Down on the Corner


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

Childish Gambino's _Because the Internet_ album


----------



## unravel (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh wonder white blood


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Koloh (Jun 4, 2015)

Goldroom feat. Chela - Fifteen (Oxford Remix)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 5, 2015)

Outro: Love Is Not Over - BTS


----------



## Bosca (Jun 5, 2015)

Banks - Drowning


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

Light a Roman Candle With Me - fun.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 7, 2015)

The sound of my guitar.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Nay (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Night Girl - AZUpubschool

http://maltinerecords.cs8.biz/135.html


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 8, 2015)

There Is A Dark Place - Tom Rosenthal x


----------



## Nay (Jun 9, 2015)

This track is sooo chill


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Kaydee's vocaroo clips.. so freaking kawaii <3


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Jurassic Park - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Jurassic Park - Weird Al Yankovic


you like weird al? that's cool B)


----------



## mintellect (Jun 9, 2015)

https://youtu.be/7uokEMxclfc

Sakuya Izayoi's theme Flowering Night 10 hours


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

Every Other Freckle by alt-J


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 9, 2015)

Amy by Summer Underground


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you like weird al? that's cool B)



Of course


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tng4OluHqsk

best song ever made 11/10 honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

Wild Nothing - Nocturne (Full Album)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Put Your Hands Up - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Albuns (Jun 11, 2015)

Music


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2015)

Starkill - 'Virus of the Mind'


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Unwell - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Potatowhatever (Jun 12, 2015)

collar full - panic! at the disco


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Pinball Wizard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Pinball Wizard



Tommy ftw

also random random record my mom put on.. way too cheesy for me meow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Let me entertain you - robbie williams


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

Cadillac Mountain - The Tree Ring


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

i dont really like YUI that much, but this one's a beast


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2015)

White Wizzard - 'Flying Tigers'


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 15, 2015)

Random nightcored songs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kybeq2dWBf8
Nothing's gonna change my love for you


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 15, 2015)

Brainless - Eminem


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 16, 2015)

Permutations II - Lo-Fang


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2015)

Discharge - 'Hear Nothing See Nothing Say Nothing'


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 16, 2015)

My humanities teacher droning on and on....


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2015)

Amebix - 'Arise'


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Cucco! (Jun 16, 2015)

A fan in my room


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

one of the better openings among more modern anime series


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Obsession - Frankie J


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Becca617 (Jun 16, 2015)

Silence~


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Boats & Birds - Gregory and the Hawk


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

HEEEYAYHEEYAYYAYAYAY sorry guys


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeff Williams - Red Like Roses Part II, I Burn, Caffeine and Some Scores made by him 

(He works on: Red V Blue and RWBY)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

talking heads - and she was


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

Fall Out Boys - Century


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Savage Garden - Universe


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2015)

DEAF KEV - Invincible [NCS Release]


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 20, 2015)

INNA - J'adore


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

Unravel - From TG


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 20, 2015)

my entire nightcore playlist


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 21, 2015)

tycho


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

Super8 & Tab - Suru


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

TwiNy - Nervous Heart


----------



## Saylor (Jun 22, 2015)

Florence + the Machine - Ship to Wreck


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Leaving me- Sammy Johnson

Time 4 reggae


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 22, 2015)

Being tortured with a Star Wars podcast courtesy of my Star Wars mad boyfriend lol.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 22, 2015)

The Zutons- Valerie


----------



## Aali (Jun 22, 2015)

Bad Blood- Taylor Swift


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

Tower (Don't look Down) - Skylar Grey


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 23, 2015)

Super8 & Tab - Helsinki Scorchin


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 23, 2015)

my fav


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Def Leppard - Photograph


----------



## milkyi (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2015)

Some Judas Priest. Starting w/ some songs from their 'Painkiller' album!! \m/ \m/


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

Deep Purple - Perfect strangers

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aerosmith - Walk on the water \m/


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ratt - Round and round \m/


----------



## milkyi (Jun 26, 2015)

(●?ω｀●)


----------



## Forek (Jun 26, 2015)

First - Cold War Kids


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Sartigy (Jun 27, 2015)

Oddly, sometimes I listen to this song when I'm being crafty. It helps me get into the mood to draw.


----------



## milkyi (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm weird


----------



## goatling (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Boston - More than a feeling


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> Boston - More than a feeling



good choice 

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. - Sweet Peanut vs. Macedonian Beauty


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good choice
> 
> Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. - Sweet Peanut vs. Macedonian Beauty


Thanks 


L7 - Pretend that we're dead


----------



## Bjork (Jun 28, 2015)

i'm listening to debut by bjork, currently on venus as a boy

usually this album helps me calm down bc its so cute


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jun 28, 2015)

goatling said:


>



That brought tears in my eyes. So Beautiful.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Low, by Flo Rida. Don't ask it's a random playlist. But she hit the floor :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 28, 2015)

what the hell - avril lavigne


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

**** you, Lilly Allen


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

not listening to anything, but i have west end girls by pet shop boys stuck in my head..


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)

sweater weather - the nbhd


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

Maps- Maroon 5


----------



## kassie (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

tsukiakari


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Some Billy Idol cassette mom put on, think I 'stole' it from dad lol


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 29, 2015)

10cc - I'm not in love


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 29, 2015)

Frankie goes to Hollywood - Relax


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## goatling (Jun 30, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> That brought tears in my eyes. So Beautiful.



It also made me cry when I first heard it! It reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 30, 2015)

Fergie - l.a love


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 30, 2015)

Hall of Fame-The Script


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 30, 2015)

Sexyback


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 30, 2015)

Ahh, summer vacation! Good bye school! Good bye grades! Good bye essays! And good bye most of my friends... I hope I'll see them in September.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. - Absolutely Freak Out 

Can't really post the videos because a lot of them uses their album covers and they don't really belong here, but the music is awesome if you like good psych freak-out stuff.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 1, 2015)

quicksand // bjork


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. -' Does The Cosmic Shepherd Dream Of Electric Tapirs?'


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 1, 2015)

My boyfriend snoring :B


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 3, 2015)

Pray - Tommy Heavenly6


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 3, 2015)

All star- Smash Mouth.
My body is ready


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O - Crystal Rainbow Pyramid


----------



## Koloh (Jul 4, 2015)

The Neighbourhood - Sweater Weather


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

</3


----------



## milkyi (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 5, 2015)

Phil collins - Can't stop loving you


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Sanaki (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

Some rock/metal radio station kinda bad songs atm though lel


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 7, 2015)

Eddie Money - Two tickets to paradise


----------



## Espurr (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know how much hate I'll get... or love...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I don't know how much hate I'll get... or love...



better than super sonic racing lol.


----------



## KHKirby (Jul 8, 2015)

Pizza Party, a song my friend made on her Five Nights At Freddy's album about Chica. I'd encourage you to go give her stuff a listen, she has some great songs not only on this album but on all of them!


----------



## Stil (Jul 9, 2015)

Gwar - Ham on the bone


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 9, 2015)

A must-watch for sure.


----------



## J2a1m1i2e (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## You got mail! (Jul 9, 2015)

Spandau Ballet - Gold


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -



C u c c o said:


> Gwar - Ham on the bone



+1


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

To the EU LCS 2015 Summer Split Week 7


----------



## aericell (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

The Promise - When in Rome


----------



## doveling (Jul 10, 2015)

brb crying


----------



## peachies (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Forek (Jul 10, 2015)

Listening to my game


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 11, 2015)

Icarus - Bastille


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 11, 2015)

Marry you, Bruno Mars.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 11, 2015)

Go Ballistic - Insan3lik3
It's amazing electric music. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY_i-bGcOz8


----------



## mintellect (Jul 12, 2015)

Keyboard cat-10 hours... I might have a problem


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

Blondie's "Eat to the beat" album


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 12, 2015)

Christina Aguilera - beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

brb crying forever.... feelings.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 12, 2015)

Just Right - GOT7


----------



## Dra Machi (Jul 12, 2015)

It's Dangerous to Go Alone - Egoraptor


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

'Amethyst' mixtape from Tinashe <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

Umeko said:


>



what. was. that...
cannot unsee


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Just some hippies dancing to Jesus Christ turts


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## esper_wings (Jul 13, 2015)

Rotating between gangsta rap, hip hop, r&b and K-pop. Lol.

Current song playing: K Camp - Make A Wish (Hip Hop)


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

Numa Numa.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

Myuchuu said:


> Numa Numa.



oh

my

god

anyways whatever Blood Moon in Terraria


----------



## Clavis (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

Uh this is embarrassing...


Spoiler



ONE DIRECTION DONT JUDGE ME OMMMMGHHH


----------



## Javocado (Jul 15, 2015)

oh man just found this heat today hahaha it's the greatest


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> oh man just found this heat today hahaha it's the greatest



Oh hell yeah. Have you heard these beauties?










Not sure why YouTube won't give the right url so these can show up :/


----------



## Dra Machi (Jul 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> oh man just found this heat today hahaha it's the greatest



I'm actually listening to this right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

this is literally the only dance/house song i can stand mostly because it has some actual lyrics and the video is weird af


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Ste (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiromi Ohta - September rain


----------



## Dra Machi (Jul 16, 2015)

SMASH by Egoraptor


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jul 16, 2015)

Misery - Maroon 5


----------



## Curry (Jul 16, 2015)

People Like You
-I See Stars


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 16, 2015)

'FROOT' album by Marina and the Diamonds
This album is a true masterpiece, she is a lyrical genius


----------



## Wish (Jul 16, 2015)

you are welcome


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

I Mean It by G Eazy 
And I'm not really sure why


----------



## Sealy (Jul 17, 2015)

Crickets irl. For real though;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

ABBA - Under Attack

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


>



YES
THE DOORS
I LOVE YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> ABBA - Under Attack
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DOORS IS LIFE.

'nyways

Kayoko Ishuu - Bazazz No. 1


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

ODESZA - Say My Name (feat. Zyra)


----------



## Curry (Jul 17, 2015)

Rise Above This
-Seether


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

Pixies - Here Comes Your Man


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 17, 2015)

Super Junior - Devil


----------



## Libra (Jul 18, 2015)

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 18, 2015)

The puddi puddi song o.o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

This is on at my work right now...


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 19, 2015)

Block b - Her


----------



## Ste (Jul 19, 2015)

Really good Lana song I recently discovered, unreleased




Another good unreleased Lana




Loving Jess Glynne at the moment, loving Tinie T in this vid too




Really good Jess Glynee song:




New Marina video! ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This is on at my work right now...



mmm ritz crackers

lol the taco version or the original? lel


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 19, 2015)

Janis Joplin - Cry Baby


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 19, 2015)

Panic! At the disco


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

*Good For You - Selena Gomez*

_I'm sorry, it's Pandora, I have nothing better to listen to._

Oh yeah, and NO MORE SKIPS


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 20, 2015)

Pumped Up Kicks by: Foster The People.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 20, 2015)

ABBA - Angel Eyes


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Some stupid sing-a-long show on the TV so bad lol but mom likes it


----------



## amarylis.panda (Jul 20, 2015)

currently listening to my world history professor lecturing about the five pillars of islamic religion.

...still.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 20, 2015)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 21, 2015)

Let's Get Lost - G Eazy


----------



## drizzy (Jul 21, 2015)

baby say goodbye / wavves


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 21, 2015)

Nimbasa core-Plasterbrain


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2015)

Brilliant 60s pop!


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 21, 2015)

Earth God's Lyric - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Clavis (Jul 21, 2015)

P!nk, Trouble


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Love.. love


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Joaannn <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 24, 2015)

Crooked by G-Dragon


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

the doors - light my fire


----------



## You got mail! (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

doooorrssss babyyy


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

kieth ape - it g ma


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

krept and konan - do it for the gang


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Ste (Jul 25, 2015)

I really loved King and now this!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

troye sivan - happy little pill


----------



## Cinn_mon (Jul 25, 2015)

not gonna lie, scott joplin idk which song tho  my sister is playing it on the turntable


----------



## drizzy (Jul 25, 2015)

the strokes - evening sun !!


----------



## device (Jul 26, 2015)

curbi - discharge


----------



## radical6 (Jul 26, 2015)

nightmare - artie shaw


----------



## Javocado (Jul 26, 2015)

:'')


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Melting Paraiso U.F.O. - 'Wild Gals a Go-Go'


----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2015)

A brilliant song about if Jesus were alive today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh god that flashback I think my mom has a CD with them


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

The Beatles - A Day in the Life


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 27, 2015)

Wheatus - Teenage Dirtbag


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 27, 2015)

Camel - Air Born


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 27, 2015)

The Stone Roses - Made of Stone


----------



## drizzy (Jul 27, 2015)

modest mouse - interstate 8


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2015)

Instant Karma - John Lennon


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 28, 2015)

Remember - APink


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2015)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 28, 2015)

The Doors - The Piano Bird


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't seem to post video from my iPad 

Good Girls Go Bad - Cobra Starship


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty much a homage to Osamu Kitajima's album of the same name, still a good take the least! Blast your loudspeakers/headphones


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 29, 2015)

better have my money - rihanna


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

Anita Lindblom - S?nt ?r livet 


swedish 60s stuff..


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2015)

Runemagick - The Supreme Force of Eternity


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

House every weekend - David Zowie


----------



## MissLily123 (Jul 30, 2015)

She Will Be Loved by good ol' Maroon 5 <3


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Ghost - Year Zero


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 30, 2015)

Blondie - One Way Or Another


----------



## Celty (Jul 31, 2015)

Halsey- New Americana


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

dayum dude.. probably one her strongest performances.. ever..

:'/


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Enny156 (Aug 2, 2015)

The video might seem strange, especially if you don't understand the meaning of the song. But I just love this version best <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

They're playing the Austin Power's theme song at my work, and now I want to watch all of those movies...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Enny156 said:


> The video might seem strange, especially if you don't understand the meaning of the song. But I just love this version best <3


cool, i don't see many peeps here posting swedish stuff 

@Kaydee: I've only seen Goldmember and it's rad lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

The freshman by the verve pipe 

help


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

vague003 - tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Joule$ - chi 氣


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 2, 2015)

An episode of Bones here at work.


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 2, 2015)

The beat is catchy af


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

tag shai - light


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

mmmmmm


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

night lovell - off air


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

honestly it reminds me of fall and i am so ready for fall


----------



## drizzy (Aug 2, 2015)

neutral milk hotel- holland, 1945


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

night lovell - dark light


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Freddie Aguilar - Anak


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

journal - ghost story


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

La Femme - 'Psycho Tropical Berlin'


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

16yrold - clearer skies


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Acid Mothers Temple & The Cosmic Inferno - Do You Remember Doobie Wonderland? 

can't post the cover because it got naked lady on it p much


----------



## unravel (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2015)

Manilla Road - The Deluge


----------



## Mao (Aug 4, 2015)

BTS- Dope


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Espurr (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

The Doors - Indian Summer


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Boop


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Robyn (Aug 10, 2015)

Missy Higgins - Scar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

the 1975 c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## DinoDymo (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

chinaaaaa rider


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2015)

Moko said:


>



I've been meaning to check them out for some time now.

Np: Imagika - s/t (1995)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Do it, they are great.

Miki Curtis - The First Ear (1972)


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2015)

_Hey, What's Up?_ by Jin Akanishi.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

i love the arrangement to the song and damn i'd go gay for her, literally


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

_Darling, I Want To Destroy You_ by AFI.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## You got mail! (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

i literally love trap music, just plz give it a whirl


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2015)

The Byrds - Mr Tambourine Man (1965)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

*Barely remembered this gem, until a few days ago xD I used to listen to it, all of the time.*


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 15, 2015)

I am in love with this song. The begging part kind of reminds me of Pacman or some other old school arcade game.


----------



## Locket (Aug 16, 2015)

Fun. - We are young


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Osibisa - Black Magic Night Live at the Royal Festival Hall (1977)


----------



## Limon (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 17, 2015)

Why is this nostalgic to me? I am so confused.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Dunn, but pretty good song alas.

Anyways, the magical emi ending.. i prefer the opening.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 17, 2015)

oceans by coasts


----------



## Albuns (Aug 17, 2015)

The OST of Mother 3.
That game hits you reeeaaal hard in the feels.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2015)

Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane (1995)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

how many freaking openings does it have?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 19, 2015)

"Shia Labeouf" Live - Rob Cantor

This song is just so entertaining..


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2015)

Avatar - Schlacht (2007)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

deeeaaaaad <3


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

-Seizure warning. If you are prone to seizures or have epilepsy, don't watch this.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 20, 2015)

Moko said:


>



OMG WHY DO YOU NOT LIVE NEAR ME

The Doors - Riders On The Storm


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

HoneyWorks has a way with making songs seem bittersweet~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> OMG WHY DO YOU NOT LIVE NEAR ME
> 
> The Doors - Riders On The Storm



DOOORS FTWQFWEjhgdjf!11

because i dont and it sucks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shark Move - My Life

(Indonesian prog/psych from.. 1970 or something)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 21, 2015)

FKA twigs - Figure 8


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

One of my fav songs.. ever


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2015)

TBT user/lurker Meg-Mog playing the piano - live in an airport!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2015)

Skindred - Shark Bites and Dog Fights. Love me some "ragga metal"!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 23, 2015)

Connor Maynard - R U Crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Jiro Sugita - 息子/Anak (japanese ver.)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2015)

Bad Brains - s/t


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

recently started listening to her stuff, lovin it so far


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Anna von Hauswolff - Deathbed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 24, 2015)

A horrible country song that is saying "heart over head over heals in love with you" like, why is your heart on your head? Get it off of there, it's really not safe...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

@kaydeeawesometurt: clay walker right lol


----------



## doveling (Aug 24, 2015)

this song is literal perfection, i'm crying since its so pure


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Joan Baez - No woman no cry. I kinda prefer it to the Bob marley's original actually.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Aug 24, 2015)

Amy Winehouse - Love Is A Losing Game


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 24, 2015)

Idk if I need to put this but there's a suicidal ment to this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMdTd9e-LEI


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Amy Winehouse - Love Is A Losing Game



OMG MARRY ME PLS

amy is so awesome


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2015)

Q'ulle - Monster

- - - Post Merge - - -

A Crowd of Rebellion - Satellitear


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

I forgot that this came out ;u;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/z-doc%2Fimpossible-piano-because-princess-inada-is-scolding-me


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

Bloody Valentine by Tata Young


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Mikerd (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

this vunderful angel of a woman ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

^I like that cover, looks like it's from some role-playing (card) game lol.






their live althea's are the best


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

so good concert, they made a screening of their 5th july show here in one of the larger theaters ... watched it all.


----------



## xianli (Aug 27, 2015)

let's not fall in love - big bang [can't post yt link sorry !!]


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Mikerd (Aug 27, 2015)

One of my favorite songs. <3


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

Tear in my Heart - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

YUI - Merry go round


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Zarhym Raider - Because Princess Inada is Scolding Me

(That's a soundcloud only at the moment.)


----------



## Sartigy (Aug 28, 2015)

Summer vacation is coming to a close. Let the heartaches begin...


----------



## aericell (Aug 29, 2015)

my comp science teacher had this playing on pandora and its been stuck in my head the past few days


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Mikerd (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2015)

Necrophagia - Holocausto de la Morte


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Boney M. - Ma Baker

idk just had to listen to it


----------



## Athera (Aug 31, 2015)

Touch my body - mariah carey
I hate this song but oh it is so catchy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Boney M. - Daddy Cool


----------



## Athera (Aug 31, 2015)

had to sing that on a fathers day performance in year 5 hahahaa


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

LOL, sorry.. ahaha


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 31, 2015)

@ hemming1996 nice username + song omg
i'm listening to lifted up by passion pit c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)

thank you @lizzy541


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## tui (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2015)

Incantation - Onward to Golgotha


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## tui (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2015)

this song is incredibly anti religious 
i love it


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2015)

On repeat. He's one of my favourite artists and I'd never heard of this song until an hour ago. Wish there was a HQ recorded version available. It's so beautiful ecstasy~ ♫ 

<3


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kind of obsessed with The Neighbourhood...


----------



## dainty (Sep 2, 2015)

This is such an excellent song


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## tui (Sep 2, 2015)

by far the best live performance of this, it probably beats the studio version too


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

true friends~ bring me the horizon

it's pretty neat


----------



## Imbecile (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Sep 3, 2015)

Spoiler:  



Did my invitations disappear
Why'd I put my heart on every cursive letter?
Tell me why the hell no one is here
Tell me what to do to make it all feel better

Maybe it's a cruel joke on me
Whatever, whatever
Just means there's way more cake for me
Forever, forever

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry)
I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
I'll cry until my pity party's in flames
[x2]

Maybe if I knew all of them well
I wouldn't have been trapped inside this hell that holds me
Maybe if I casted out a spell
But told them decorations were in pastel ribbons

Maybe it's a cruel joke on me
Whatever, whatever
Just means there's way more cake for me
Forever, forever

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry)
I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
I'll cry until my pity party's in flames
[x2]

I'm laughing, I'm crying
It feels like I'm dying
I'm laughing, I'm crying
It feels like I'm dying
I'm laughing, I'm crying
It feels like I'm dying
I'm dying, I'm dying
It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
It's my party and I'll cry if I want to

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry)
I'll cry until the candles burn down this place
I'll cry until my pity party's in flames
[x2]

It's my party, it's-it's my party
It's my party, it's-it's my party
It's my party and I'll cry if I want to
Cry if I want to (cry, cry, cry)

(Lyrics in case anyone wants to know )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

\m/ yeaaaaah


----------



## JessSux (Sep 3, 2015)

Youtube playlist of Harvest Moon music.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2015)

The waffle song from Teen Titans Go, such a well thought out and emotional song.yes I'm just joking


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 4, 2015)

I may have posted this before..


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Epic music is my life <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 4, 2015)

The Mamas & the Papas - Do You Wanna Dance


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> The Mamas & the Papas - Do You Wanna Dance



<33






so good wish i could get the record itself


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

THE HUSTLE

I am overcome with the need to dance to it... damn you middle school gym class!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't usually listen to nightcore, though o:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

*OMG YOU GUYS THIS IS LIKE THE GREATEST THING EVER!*


----------



## Mikerd (Sep 5, 2015)

<3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

Currently listening to this.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Sep 6, 2015)

Nostalgia <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

messing with a friend lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

Carly Rae Jepsen and Kero Kero Bonito.


----------



## aericell (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

The Christmas Song - Michael Bubl?

Yes, I am one of THOSE kinds of people who gets excited for Christmas early


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

first part is interview so you can skip to like 0.57 or something


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Definitely Tom and Jerry.


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 9, 2015)

Some anime piano bits - TRYING to study lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 9, 2015)

Perfect timing, since I won't stop typing = when I mean to BackSpace.

Also, a GPX+ Shiny Hunt is on the way, so expect millions of Shuppets, Misdreavuses, and Duskulls, with a spooky scary skeleton Novelty Pokemon as the prize.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 9, 2015)

Progressional House from a lil 2012 monster cat 007 album 

2012 was a good year for electronic music


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

Salome no Kutibiru - Ano Ko no Namida


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

Ooooooooooooh Baby THIS ONE!!


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 11, 2015)

Not expecting anyone here to like it lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## gazea9r (Sep 12, 2015)

It's one of those nights ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

yea


----------



## Athera (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm listening to persona 4 music


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 12, 2015)

Red Dress - Red Velvet


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 12, 2015)

*SLAM*


----------



## unravel (Sep 13, 2015)

Deadmau5 - Sofi Needs a Ladder


----------



## milkyi (Sep 13, 2015)

- sigh -


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 14, 2015)

Aaliyah


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2015)

Necrophagia - The Divine Art of Torture (2003)


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

because when the place you live doesn't have ac and the neighborhood you live in keeps their windows open 24/7 and can hear you typing from next door you need some back up sound to drown those thoughts out


----------



## aericell (Sep 14, 2015)

why didnt i listen to this sooner


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

SO GOOD

LIKE

just listen to it k


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> SO GOOD
> 
> LIKE
> 
> just listen to it k



No!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> SO GOOD
> 
> LIKE
> 
> just listen to it k



No!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

lol double post killjoy


----------



## smb3master (Sep 17, 2015)

Dunno why, but I've been like addicted to this song.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2015)

About to listen to VIVIsectVI by Skinny Puppy.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

yes major doors spam, but they are so good jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Thin Lizzy - Sarah (the one he wrote for his daughter)


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Lana Del Rey - High by the Beach


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2015)

Front Line Assembly - Convergence


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 19, 2015)

Super Junior- Magic


----------



## milkday (Sep 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-38Bh9Sr2I

ahhhh so cute <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-38Bh9Sr2I

ahhhh so cute <3


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 19, 2015)

English cover of bad abble by christina vee


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 19, 2015)

Yesung- Waiting for You


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 20, 2015)

Battle! Zinnia - Pokemon


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> Battle! Zinnia - Pokemon



I was just about to say that... eh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7joCXpQ6z4
Zinnia's Sorrow theme.


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 20, 2015)

The Lavender Town theme xD


----------



## aericell (Sep 21, 2015)

while i do my homework tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

CCR - Suzie Q


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

Amy Winehouse - 'Back to Black'


----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

I've been listening to a lot of michael jackson jackson lately. mostly Smooth Criminal


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

Waited 4 U - Slow Magic (Odesza Remix)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2015)

Ministry - ΚΕΦΑΛΗΞΘ (a.k.a. Psalm 69)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PVjcIO4MT4


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 22, 2015)

This is one of those songs that I just want to blast through the entire house. It's great.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Sep 22, 2015)

Epic Rap Battles of History - Jack the Ripper vs Hannibal Lecter


----------



## toddishott (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been listening to a lot of In This Moment.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

Meg-Mog said:


> Epic Rap Battles of History - Jack the Ripper vs Hannibal Lecter



oh yessss :3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2015)

Taking a break from my Industrial marathon and listening to Raspberries - s/t.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

The Doors - People are strange


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

Wigwam - 'Dark Album'


----------



## Bowie (Sep 24, 2015)

Protect yourself with fire.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2015)

Rammstein - Reise Reise


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2015)

Ramones - Road to Ruin


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## JellyLu (Sep 27, 2015)

Dope-BTS


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 27, 2015)

The human league - (keep feeling) fascination


----------



## Peter (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2015)

Kobra and the Lotus - s/t


----------



## PandaDarling (Sep 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vjPBrBU-TM


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 28, 2015)

Married to the Music-SHINee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2015)

</3


----------



## aericell (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

Arario- Topp Dogg


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 29, 2015)

I Guess That's Why They Call it The Blues - Elton John

I like it old school. Don't judge me


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 30, 2015)

Love Equation- VIXX


----------



## Javocado (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm at the tail end of Iron Maiden's Brave New World album. Good stuff!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 30, 2015)

Heard this on the radio a couple days ago, and just found what it's called tonight


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 30, 2015)

https://plasterbrain.bandcamp.com/track/modal-shanghai
Modal Shanghai - PlasterBrain


----------



## aericell (Oct 1, 2015)

Hold Me Tight - BTS


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

video is a bit bizarre but the song is really good


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 1, 2015)

Thriller-BTOB


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

3skulls said:


> I Guess That's Why They Call it The Blues - Elton John
> 
> I like it old school. Don't judge me



i love old school too.

and ah elton john is really good.


----------



## JellyLu (Oct 1, 2015)

Bad-Infinite


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## JellyLu (Oct 2, 2015)

Cinderella- Cnblue


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Oct 3, 2015)

Alice by Pogo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2015)

Moko said:


>



I've heard of them but never got a chance to check them out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

they're so good, you should.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## JellyLu (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful Liar - VIXX LR


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Random Journey songs, mom has this collection cd with them.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> Random Journey songs, mom has this collection cd with them.


 I grew up on them Steve Perry is one of my fav singers when i was growing up also saw them in concert with the new lineup.





with new singer who is amazing:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Pineda is really good too, so omg that's awesome.

And cool..Steve sounds so good live. Idk how many times I've seen that Houston '81 concert on dvd lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2015)

Majesty - Reign In Glory


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 5, 2015)

hotline bling - drake


----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

I need the full song ASAP


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

um myself, this is the best cover I ever did and it is very relaxing and peaceful, classical piano, it is the bomb I think!


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

trouble - stripped by hasley


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

love the lyrics, really draws in


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesomeness


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

Random soundtrack from Japanese pinky violence movies. i can't really post them here though XD


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 5, 2015)

sippy cup ~ melanie martinez


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 5, 2015)

art school wannabe - sorority noise


----------



## morgiana (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Oct 5, 2015)

BTOB - It's Okay


----------



## morgiana (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Oct 6, 2015)

Taeyeon - I


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> Taeyeon - I



about to replay this over and over again for the next few days


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## JellyLu (Oct 7, 2015)

Lion Heart- SNSD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

read my lips - ciara
lalalala


----------



## mintellect (Oct 8, 2015)

Please bring this stage back Nintendo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 8, 2015)

Omg finally some EDM fans <3



Aerate said:


>


Ooo I didn't know u were into this stuff, very good song


ITookYourWaffles said:


>


This one is also amazing


Kitty2201 said:


>


Finally Skrillex!
I remember when this first came out a couple years ago I was all over this song <3


----------



## Hatori (Oct 8, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


>



Waaaaa I love DGD!

Jon Mess's screams though <3


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 8, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Waaaaa I love DGD!



ahh really!? (▰˘◡˘▰) that makes me so happy, they're so underappreciated


----------



## Hatori (Oct 8, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> ahh really!? (▰˘◡˘▰) that makes me so happy, they're so underappreciated



Yep! I love practically all of their songs! 

(And Secret Band ^^)
-------------------------------------------------

Also, I forgot to put what I was listening to OTL


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 8, 2015)

really cool band right here


----------



## aericell (Oct 9, 2015)

bc super in love


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

One of my all time favs!


----------



## morgiana (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2015)

the Swedish Idol contestants.. they sound horrible but my mom just gotta watch it..


----------



## clusa (Oct 9, 2015)

In my room- angry angles


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

chains - nick jonas


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2015)

Marilyn Manson's godawful cover of Personal Jesus.

mom stop putting on the radio


----------



## morgiana (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Oct 10, 2015)

why do you ruin me.. pls post on soundcloud


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 11, 2015)

i don't care about meghan trainor but this sounds kind of good :// ugh ://


----------



## Jacob (Oct 11, 2015)

morgiana said:


>



I love anamanaguchi <3


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 11, 2015)

Cancer - My Chemical Romance


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> Cancer - My Chemical Romance



My looooveeeeeess, The Black Parade is an amazing album <3

Currently listening to Welcome To Japan by The Strokes. Just gonna listen to them 24/7 since I have PCD.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 13, 2015)

Butterfly - BTS


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

Dakila - s/t (1972)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

The Crystal Rain - Hey Ma Ma


----------



## Kristen (Oct 13, 2015)

Mayday Parade's new album because they're the best


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

WILD - Troye Sivan


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

Skyhill - Different Frequencies :~)


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

I'M NOT EMO I SWEAR


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

^lol

Zunou Keisatsu -Oae ga Nozomunara


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 16, 2015)

found an old song that i used to listen to :~)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

this is my zelda


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

X JAPAN - Kurenai


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

BTS BTS BTS


----------



## Mariah (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Just a Die Antwoord playlist xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Akina Nakamori - Nibunnoichi no Shinwa


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2015)

Ross the Boss - New Metal Leader


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Die Antwoord - Baby's on Fire

yh ik xD


----------



## morgiana (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

Currently having a Fall Out Boy session.


----------



## morgiana (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

video is brilliant


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

probs one of their more unknown songs considering it has like 3-4k watches lol


----------



## kassie (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Sleepi (Oct 19, 2015)

@happinessdelight good song choice


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2015)

i love how many bts fans there are on this forum


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i love how many bts fans there are on this forum



woah I'm in luv
that was one of my fave songs


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> woah I'm in luv
> that was one of my fave songs



was this your first time hearing it or seeing the video?  i hate how much the lyrics fit with the prologue like wtf don't play with my emotions


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> was this your first time hearing it or seeing the video?  i hate how much the lyrics fit with the prologue like wtf don't play with my emotions



both! but omg yes it fits so well


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

one of my fav songs by them


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

I Fink U Freeky - Die Antwoord

yep I'm weird (or freeky)


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey ya'll prepare yourself for the rubberband man
You've never heard a sound
Like the rubberband man
You're bound to lose control
When the rubberband starts to jam


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

so

good *cry*


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

<3 love


----------



## morgiana (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

wowow she can't be old here. still good version...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## pafupafu (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Mayuu said:


>



YOU LIKE X JAPAN

omfg marry me meow


----------



## morgiana (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 23, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Micah said:


> Condor - RED



OMI - Cheerleader


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 24, 2015)

A lot of things smh









These are the main 2


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> YOU LIKE X JAPAN
> 
> omfg marry me meow



I adore X Japan.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> I adore X Japan.



ok ok yes you're mai waifu/husbando

like i havent seen anyone here like em except you tbh


----------



## GoldWatson (Oct 24, 2015)

THEME OF SCOTLAND SCOTLAND FOREVER SCOTLAND REMIX


----------



## strawberrywine (Oct 25, 2015)

my bae adele's new single


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought more people would like them on here,especially because the band is so big.I actually came close to calling my town X Japan last month.I wonder if I can find an X Japan flag for my town etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

that one is so sad ^

yeah you could always make their logo on it or anything c: or a rose maybe idk.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> that one is so sad ^
> 
> yeah you could always make their logo on it or anything c: or a rose maybe idk.



I would be overjoyed if I actually found one,but I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 25, 2015)

The Beatles. I'm just jumping from song to song on Youtube. The memories of driving out to my grandparent's house and listening to The Beatles with my parents when I was younger, I pretty much listened to music exclusively from the 50's, 60's, 70's, and 80's until I was 6 or 7. So much Beatles knowledge is tucked in my head.


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Jarrad (Oct 26, 2015)

this is gna b played at my funeral

itll be an open casket


----------



## Auri1898 (Oct 26, 2015)

Until We Die -Escape The Fate


----------



## morgiana (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

can't....stop.....listening...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

so there is a song called bae bae

-dies-


----------



## Cherubi (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 27, 2015)

The thing about me is....I listen to everything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> The thing about me is....I listen to everything!!!!!!!!!



the who +1 for you.


i don't .. but yeah who is always awesome


----------



## Javocado (Oct 28, 2015)

Just rediscovered this game and it was short as hell but man it had some killer tunes that i've been pumpin for the last hour


----------



## morgiana (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 28, 2015)

CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

ugh i shan't listen to this it all tears up memories but it's so good.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 29, 2015)

SAM AND DEAN WINCHESTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Supernatural fans know what i'm talkin bout..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

Blah I never watched the series still know of 'em lol.

The Doors - L.A. Woman


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 29, 2015)

I would so be an Elvis creeper if I were alive back then...black leather suit Elvis though..not white jumpsuit Elvis..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2015)

wow gazette haven't seen em in ages ahaha






one of his better stuff from later years.


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

Ellie Goulding - on my mind


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I LOVE THIS SO MUCH


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)

so good uwu


----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Taj (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

might as well fit the expand thread as well, but.. good shizz


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2015)

i'm listening to sweater weather by the neighbourhood.


----------



## morgiana (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

brilliant indonesian prog rock


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 2, 2015)

My Chemical Romance - Teenagers


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2015)

Focus by ariana grande
the Male vocalist sounds like a goat tbh...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

[video]http://www.neopets.com/neoboards/topic.phtml?topic=157582383&next=481[/video]

majestic.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Not Afraid By Eminem


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 4, 2015)

:-|


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2015)

so awesome.. if you get the lyrics and the song even more


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 6, 2015)

Like a Virgin by Madonna


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

cool kids


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

locked away - adam levine


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Peter (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Soigne (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

http://mixlr.com/kyungsooeyebrows/


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2015)

where's the full version!!


----------



## aericell (Nov 8, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> where's the full version!!



CHANYEOL CHANYEOL CHANYEOL


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> CHANYEOL CHANYEOL CHANYEOL



FIYAAHHH! sebaekai though omg this is a visual attack


----------



## Limon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Nov 9, 2015)

Whenever I feel stressed (like rn), I listen to this. 
Or just anything by The XX.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 9, 2015)

Listening to a lot of EDM these days thanks to Buddy and Breaking Bad. 








cinny said:


> Whenever I feel stressed (like rn), I listen to this.
> Or just anything by The XX.
> [video]cool song[/video]



Omg I'm like working on a project right now and stuff like this seems so chill to listen to ;u;


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

42 minutes of my personal favorite tracks from Touhou


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Nov 10, 2015)

i don't like the video tho T.T


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okcFLegzrJY


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Peter (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Gentleman's Vibe - Bravo (Prod. Azel North)


----------



## Mariah (Nov 13, 2015)

http://spinspin.wtf/


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

so good ahh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 14, 2015)

Coconut Records- Microphone


----------



## Soigne (Nov 14, 2015)

absolutely in love with daughter


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

converting material


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)

http://mixlr.com/ky_haru/


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 15, 2015)

This is War - 30 seconds to Mars


----------



## aericell (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Soigne (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2015)

i loved the music in cataclysm. so much. gilneas sounds so melancholy.


----------



## NerdHouse (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Nov 16, 2015)

How do I even describe my music taste?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Some v/a compilation with 60s and 70s (i assume japanese) female singers or something. it's good though


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 16, 2015)

Marina and the diamonds ♥


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbdvogFyZZM


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HDv2jC_QHg

I'm in my happy place apparently...


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 16, 2015)

This is war - 30 seconds to mars


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Twilight Symphony - Lake Hylia

It's an orchestrated version of Twilight Princess's soundtrack.


----------



## aericell (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Crying Lightning by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Mayuu (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Libra (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 17, 2015)

[[wipes tears]]


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 17, 2015)

Dead Inside - Muse


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty Visitors


----------



## Soigne (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Random enka/kayo music from the 60s and 70s


----------



## Javocado (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 18, 2015)

christmas  music at work


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 18, 2015)

Pink Fluffy Unicorns Dancing On Rainbows-Fluffymixer
Wow My Song Is For Little Children, Eh It's Still Adorable <3


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 18, 2015)

Enjoy the Silence (Re:Imagined) by Denmark + Winter


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 18, 2015)

In a Motown kind of mood tonight.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Panda Eyes By Kiko


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## wassop (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Candy (Nov 21, 2015)

*SOHN - ARTIFICE*​


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

piitaaaa <3


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2015)

B Who I want 2 B with Naemi and Miku lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Some really old v/a with Japanese enka( think it is sounds like it)


----------



## Miele (Nov 21, 2015)

Trapdoor by twenty ?ne pil?ts which is one of my favourite songs by them


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 21, 2015)

I want you so bad I can't breathe by OK Go!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

泉京子 - 魔女のブルース


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

i cant believe this song is 14 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Zane said:


> i cant believe this song is 14 years old



lel come again when you post japanese pre-ww1 music 

also some guy coughing like mad in the stairway..


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 23, 2015)

The Beach by The Neighbourhood lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> lel come again when you post japanese pre-ww1 music



i wasnt there listening to it when it was new so that would mean nothing 2 me


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2015)

Halfway through and it's pretty amazing so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

good japanese indie


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 23, 2015)

Sports update on radio.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 23, 2015)

this is beautiful damn


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Halfway through and it's pretty amazing so far.



I'm so out of touch, I had no idea Beach House released an album this year. Sounds very much like them; it's beautiful!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 24, 2015)

Ive been listening to everything because I just gotta listen to something while I draw
But....for the past 30 minutes ive been listening to this​


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Kaioin (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 26, 2015)

jooheon's aegyo is lethal


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2015)

Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maX-ObiJB3o


----------



## Soigne (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2015)

The Fentones - Simla Beat Theme


----------



## morgiana (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Soigne (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Jawile (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Becca617 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Joy (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## seliph (Nov 28, 2015)

sighs a lot


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

IN LOVE


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 29, 2015)

[obnoxious kpop fans overtake thread]


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2015)

seriously contemplating which song i like the most


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 29, 2015)

This ^


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## visibleghost (Nov 30, 2015)

Habits (Stay High) by Tove Lo


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2015)

S H U F F L E by Masami Okui


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 1, 2015)

CRUNK MUSIC!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -





  TVXQ BINGE


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 1, 2015)

I decided to listen to The Beatles


----------



## Mariah (Dec 2, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## NathanBros (Dec 2, 2015)

Beardfish - THE ONE INSIDE PART 3 - RELIEF


----------



## milkyi (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## unravel (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 4, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


>



i remember waiting for this to come out and when this actually came out  and i remember how much i loved them. kiss you will always be a tune


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

CLASSIC..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 5, 2015)

i'm so mad this isn't longer


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2015)

favourite song evereverever


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 5, 2015)

We be all night LOOOOOOOVE...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Some cd with swedish xmas music my mom put on.. please kill me


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Deak (Dec 5, 2015)

2005 Fall Out Boy on Spotify.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

Nose, Eyes, Lip by Taeyang


----------



## Gracleface (Dec 6, 2015)

The low buzzing sound from my mini-fridge. _It's a soothing melody that draws me in. _


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2015)

Christmas music! :>


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 6, 2015)

this beat go hard...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Thericefish (Dec 7, 2015)

Metallica-Through The Never


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2015)

Gotta love Eurovision.


----------



## okaimii (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

i love this guy fo' reals <3


----------



## milkyi (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## device (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

piiitaaaa <3


----------



## Aestivate (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 12, 2015)

THIS IS KEEPING ME ALIVE


----------



## oath2order (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

Aestivate said:


>



MGMT is awesome. Do you like Tame Impala? Similar sound.


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Dec 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> MGMT is awesome. Do you like Tame Impala? Similar sound.



I actually do! I used to listen a lot to them and I still kind of do, I'm actually thinking about going to their concert on the 30th of January when they're performing in Bruxelles. 
Do you maybe have other synthpop recommendations you could give me, you seem to be very familiar with the genre?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I actually do! I used to listen a lot to them and I still kind of do, I'm actually thinking about going to their concert on the 30th of January when they're performing in Bruxelles.
> Do you maybe have other synthpop recommendations you could give me, you seem to be very familiar with the genre?



Unfortunately it's not a genre I'm overly familiar with(but would love to know more myself).

Now playing:
Riverside - Rapid Eye Movement (2007)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

Now listening to Rush - Permanent Waves (1980)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't Sleep Love- Pentatonix


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

NOTHING! I was listening to some Tangerine Dream a few hour ago. But **** f***ed up and now I have to deal w/ it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 14, 2015)

This song is filled with an almighty amount of beauty it cures me.


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 14, 2015)

I saw him live a few weeks ago and I'm still not over it.. so amazing. Felt like I was a teenager again lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Break Away- Big Mama


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

Top Gear


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

I Say No- Nishino Kana


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2015)

Touhou/U.N.オーエンは彼女なのか？


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Te Quiero- Belinda ft. Niqqa


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Radioactive - Imagine dragons


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

Can't sleep Love- Pentatonix (this song is so cute and catchy!)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 16, 2015)

Cafe K.K.- K.K. Slider


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Capella (Dec 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> Touhou/U.N.オーエンは彼女なのか？


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

touhou 5ever.

FLANDRE SIG AHH


----------



## chronic (Dec 17, 2015)

*this right here*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

the video is fricking awesome yo yo


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 17, 2015)

weeee gumi​


----------



## Capella (Dec 18, 2015)

From a very obscure and underrated series. I still love it though and the music is good


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

hi high school years ;;


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 18, 2015)

Def Leppard - Slang \m/


  Still hyped from their gig in Cardiff \m/


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

disorder / joy division


----------



## Capella (Dec 18, 2015)

a classic


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2015)

Sonata Arctica - Ecliptica (1999)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Imagine dragons - Demons


----------



## shunishu (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jingle bells


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Carlos Lamartine - Gula Para A Libertação De África


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

Nirvana- The Man Who Sold the World


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

The OG's OF K-POP


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Skid Row - 18 and life or whatever the name is.. mom's radio crap lol


----------



## Limon (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

phil spector's christmas album or what it's called. kinda good tho. ronettes are awesome.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2015)

Anthrax - State of Euphoria (1988)


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 20, 2015)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2015)

About to finish Iron Savior's s/t debut album and continue onward w/ Unification.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2015)

Nightmares On Wax - Carboot Soul

Gotta love some trip hop/downtempo/chill-out music.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Jos? Carlos Schwarz - I son sodadi


----------



## morgiana (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Rosebud (Dec 21, 2015)

Happy Little Pill - Troye Sivan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2015)

Slipknot - Iowa


----------



## duckvely (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2015)

Entheogenic - Spontaneous Illumination

Awesome psybient music.


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)

i forgot how much i love this song


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

Full moon- Sunmi


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 22, 2015)

^ I'm in love with your signature &#55357;&#56845;

Smooth- Santana


----------



## aericell (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 23, 2015)

BEFORE THERE WAS 1D...THERE WAS "FIVE"


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

Say it- Troy Lanez


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Best Song Ever - One Direction


----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2015)

Spongle - Dorset Perception


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 24, 2015)

King K.K.- K.K. Slider


----------



## oswaldies (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## drizzy (Dec 24, 2015)

the beatles - a day in the life
so happy the beatles are finally on spotify geez


----------



## biibii (Dec 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


>



IM LISTENING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## Squidward (Dec 24, 2015)

My dog snorting.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 24, 2015)

History - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## drizzy (Dec 25, 2015)

radiohead - reckoner


----------



## aericell (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Mariah (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## kassie (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2015)

Iced Earth - Night of the Stormrider


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 26, 2015)

They Might Be Giants (band) - Nothing's Gonna My Clothes


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cinny (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2015)

Iced Earth - The Dark Saga


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Peter (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## morgiana (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 28, 2015)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

i miss you (telegram remix) - bjork

literally i miss you is good in any form 10/10 song


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh great... with every forum comes this sticky... May aswell give it the same answer.

Nightcore
Skrillex
ANY EDM MUSIC

Any songs are good.
(Yes, I know Nightcore and EDM are a genre but I still like them)


----------



## Bjork (Dec 28, 2015)

skin by grimes

sexy cafe music


----------



## aericell (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Party rock anthem xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

if you know this song im gonna marry you.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2015)

Just finished Mot?rhead's Overkill, going on now to Bomber. \m/


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## cfs317 (Dec 29, 2015)

Monster by Paramore


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2015)

NEW SONG?????? YAIYAIYAIYAI MALHAEYO​


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 29, 2015)

No Control - One Direction


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 30, 2015)

because im a giant ass weeb


----------



## riummi (Dec 30, 2015)

Cecile Corbel - Sho's Lament instrumental ver.
Ah I really need to re watch studio Ghibli  films


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

Nujabes - Counting Stars <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

hide - Light my fire


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Counting stars - One republic


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Dec 30, 2015)

Graceland- Paul Simon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

Some online radio with random world music


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## aericell (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

Stone Cold - Demi Lovato


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## rev1175 (Dec 31, 2015)

Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)

Kiss You - One Direction


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Heart of courage - Two steps from hell


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

wolf - exo


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 31, 2015)

Lets Not Fall In Love - Big Bang


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

New York State Of Mind- Billy Joel


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Awake and alive - Skillet


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 1, 2016)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Xylouris White - Fandomas


----------



## Tonya830 (Jan 2, 2016)

Problem - Natalia Kills


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm actually listening to Undertale music right now. I like Papyrus' theme a lot!


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 2, 2016)

They Might Be Giants - Meet James Ensor


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 2, 2016)

Kiss You - One Direction


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 3, 2016)

one night in Bangkok...Murray Head


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 3, 2016)

the Cut Copy remix is just as amazing, just with a little more edm mixed in.


----------



## aericell (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 3, 2016)

Bayonetta/Bayonetta 2 OST, Skullgirls OST, Shantae OST, and Call of Duty Zombies OST


----------



## focus (Jan 3, 2016)

christmas & chill - ariana grande EP
it's a great EP okay


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 4, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Jan 4, 2016)

been in luv with mashups lately


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2016)

Perfect - One Direction


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jekyll and Hyde by 5FDP


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

so relaxing


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

News on radio...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

i have a soft spot for halsey.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## emmareid (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 5, 2016)

History - One Direction


----------



## doveling (Jan 5, 2016)

this song is so beautiful


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 6, 2016)

girl crush...little big town


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

Luis Cilia's "Meu Pais" album from 1973.. reissue-ish from his 1966 one. Good one though I had edit the **** out of it bc whoever ripped it added a fart sound to it at some point like wtf.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2016)

this viedeo makes me happy i love chewy


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 7, 2016)

THIS **** GO HARD....


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

"Old Friend" by Disturbed


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 8, 2016)

FIRST GROUP TO MAKE IT FROM THE MICKEY MOUSE CLUB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

The Doors - Crystal Ship


----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2016)

Exmortus - 'Slave to the Sword'. Elements of thrash and neoclassical. Interesting.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

El Alamo - 'Malos Pensamientos' (1971)

Peruvian underground/psych stuff, really good.


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 9, 2016)

Zella Day x Vanic - Hypnotic.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 9, 2016)

Right Now - One Direction


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 9, 2016)

Man Down-Rihanna


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

bigbang - bang bang bang

so many bangs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg also


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Wavin' flag - K'NAAN


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## maounkhan (Jan 10, 2016)

Reach for the stars


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

Some obscure record with political chants from Guinea-Bissau (I assume)... The whole thing is on youtube oddly enough


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 10, 2016)

Night Changes - One Direction


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Stiches -Shawn Mendes


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 10, 2016)

Play with me - The Cure


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

_You're Gonna Love It, If You Like It Or Not_
~PM5K (Powerman 5000)​


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 11, 2016)

WE BELONG TOGETHER - Big Bang


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

ohh take me back to the memories... </3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

so so good. oh my high school days


----------



## Limon (Jan 11, 2016)

:'( _"No matter what happens, we're going to keep our promise to each other! Forever and ever!"_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Jos? Carlos Schwarz - Djenabu

had to really not listen to Bowie if I would get anything done but this wasn't better either for a lot of reasons...


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 11, 2016)

my favorite song of all time


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 11, 2016)

baek's high note at 2:25 gives me life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Dare by Gorillaz


----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

gold.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jan 13, 2016)

no but actually yall should listen to this masterpiece. it's my fav Queen's Speech so far




gOD I LOVE LADY LESHURR


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2016)

The Bostweeds - Run ***** Cat

(yep that song from russ meyer's film)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Super Mama Djombo - Seiango


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Some Cuban I assume guy voiceover..


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hellberg - The Girl (ft. Cozi Zuehlsdorff).






Fun fact: Cozi is only 16 years old!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2016)

XD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jan 15, 2016)

this is her only song that i know of that's so chill and consists of like one instrument which is the ukulele and i love ukuleles. this song is a blessing


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2016)

Luis Cilia - Canto do desertor


----------



## kassie (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

David Bowie  - Life on Mars


----------



## duckvely (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

Abel Lima E Les Sofas - Corre Riba Corre Baixo 


... yeah that kind of night :]


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS NEW PERFUME SONG MAGIC OF LOVE


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2016)

Reggae metal!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Journey and my mom vacuum cleaning. Yay noise record!


----------



## aericell (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Some dude who obviously can't sing.. some tv show lol lel i just wanna blast Luis Cilia now...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2016)

idk how many times ive posted this song in here but its so good


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> Luis Cilia - Canto do desertor



this.. ugh this only takes me back to that lecture can i please have it again.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 17, 2016)

If I Could Fly - One Direction


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> idk how many times ive posted this song in here but its so good



that song just started playing as soon as i saw this post


----------



## kassie (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Limon (Jan 18, 2016)

BABYBABYBABY-


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Squidward (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

Some Alexander Hamilton musical, apparently


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Contessa (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

http:///youtube.com/watch?v=eknRILRu13w


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 18, 2016)

End Of The Day - One Direction


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2016)

The Sound - The 1975


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Luis Cilia - Contra a Ideia da Violencia a Violencia da Ideia (1973)

Good album, mostly poems he added music to I think (don't know too much portguese) and one song in memory of Amilcar Cabral.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

BTS - War of Hormone!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 19, 2016)

Never Enough - One Direction


----------



## mintellect (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't even played Undertale, but I cannot stop listening to the music. It's just so... catchy. And good.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

_Mother of Mercy_
by Iron Maiden


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Carry on...


----------



## Peter (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Nightray (Jan 20, 2016)

David Guetta - Ain't a party without me

i wanna party now


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Voz de Cabo Verde - 'Indepencia'

I guess it's from the '70s originally looking at the song themes and who wrote 'em.. Wanted this one for a while so glad I found it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Z? Manel - Tustumunhus di aonti (1983)

great record.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 22, 2016)

[video]http://www.yourepeat.com/watch/?v=rcIpIw4YtZk&s=yt[/video]

No comment.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 22, 2016)

might've already posted this one but it's so good


----------



## kassie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Some cabo verde/guinea-bissau mixtape i found(i assume both countries bc the age) i found at some blog.. p good so far..


----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

_Nothing Else Matters_
~Metallica


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 22, 2016)

_Endless Possibility_


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

spandau ballet -.- mom is watching some boring documentary


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

OMFG I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SAY I WAS LISTENING TO THAT


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 24, 2016)

Stressed out - 21 Pilots


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

Random stuff from G.A.C. (portuguese commie/protest song group)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 25, 2016)

joyce wrice is angelic


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 26, 2016)

this song has been stuck in my head since its release


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## RRJay (Jan 27, 2016)

be me see me by young thug lololol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 27, 2016)

My really loud fan


----------



## Limon (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

The staple of the vaporwave genre.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 27, 2016)

I'M SO EXCITED i've been waiting for over a year for them to debut


----------



## doveling (Jan 27, 2016)

this song makes me cry


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 28, 2016)

song and mv aesthetics on point


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

good stuff.. almost a bit too much celtic/medieval folk but i think it manages to stay on the right side of the border.


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 28, 2016)

my voice is bcoming deeper i think help.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 28, 2016)

the voices inside my head


----------



## Finnian (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## maounkhan (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

awesome song i wish i could get the album so hard


----------



## VividVero (Jan 29, 2016)

Fair Game by Sia


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2016)

i forgot how cool Reshiram's theme is


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2016)

BEST mv out of the three


----------



## Finnian (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

ACNL music lol trying to get a flippin rice grasshopper


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

Anthem Part Two by Blink-182


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

brb going back in time watching breaking the waves again


----------



## kassie (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

GAC - Pois Cant? (1976.. I think)

good stuff...


----------



## Amherst (Feb 4, 2016)

FKA Twigs - Two Weeks 

<3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

i swear im addicted to this dude ahah..


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 5, 2016)

im listening to sugar rush by akb48 (the baes)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2016)

vacuum cleaner ft. my cleaning lady

0/10 stole my belongings would not recommend.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

Gandalf said:


> vacuum cleaner ft. my cleaning lady
> 
> 0/10 stole my belongings would not recommend.



?la.. long time no see 

also i feel you i wouldn't trust those unless I was at home..

'nyways Wigwam - Grass for Blades


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Capella (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

brilliant track :3


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

wigwam - grass for blades


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2016)

i've been listening to this since 12 pm
it's 1 pm now ughh this is a great song fnfn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

my mom watching the most stupid commercial music contest uhhhh


----------



## wassop (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

stupid 80s music, like the real bad synthpop crap mom change the cd pls


----------



## Amherst (Feb 7, 2016)

joanna newsom

all day 

every day 

for ever and a million years

since 2006


----------



## jiny (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 7, 2016)

my jam


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/cmcroomthedjhero2/monday-nightmare-masher-****ed-****ed-rottytops

This speaks to me on a spiritual level


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2016)

Gotthard - 'Homerun'


----------



## hestu (Feb 8, 2016)

Keeping Your Head Up - Birdy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2016)

some jackass setting off car alarms 10 times in a row


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 9, 2016)

this whole album


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2016)

Wintersun's self-titled debut.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 9, 2016)

Some messed up **** - I'm Sorry, I'm Sorry


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 9, 2016)

WE'RE HEADING FOR VENUS!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> WE'RE HEADING FOR VENUS!!!!



god that song was on this trashy show last night xD

also.. them weeb days:





still an alright song though but god i used to listen to these 90s/00s japanese indie rock stuff all the time in like 8th grade lmao


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanna replay Black/White soo bad but I can't restart Black cuz I have a ton of pkmn on it still and I stupidly gave White to my brother (he never even finished it T.T)


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm always listening to Adele


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

I love LBP3 and seriously adore the soundtrack for it, I love this song too.

If I lay my head on my desk, close my eyes and listen to this like
urhghrhgu
Whenever I open my eyes it's just like I'm refreshed for the day.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2016)

At the tail end of Joe Satriani's 'Surfing With the Alien'.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

this dude sure has an unique voice man


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

the soundtrack from "Searching for Sugar Man" Rodriguez is awesome.. sad what happened to Malik though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

a-w-e-s-o-m-e


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm using autoplay, so...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

de nada lol


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2016)

Random metal songs(now Judas Priest).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

i swear this is her best of this song...


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 13, 2016)

80's MUSIC VIDEO MAGIC


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

sorrynotsorry bearded jesus


----------



## Peter (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Z? Manel - Tustumunhus di aonti (1983)

brilliant record, especially bardade dentro de bardade


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 13, 2016)

hani <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

Random tv clips with Luis Cilia lol. Not that I get like all they say but his voice is soothing q__q


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 13, 2016)

I love this song so much! The video, the lyrics, the meaining, and on top of that Owl City is my favourite singer!
https://youtu.be/PTWaiwb5QnE


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Feb 13, 2016)

they were so cute im so sad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

Marc Bolan is awesome bruh.  

also idek the tv and random people outside the window that are loud


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't have deemo but the music is really good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

tbh better than bob marley imo


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 15, 2016)

his comeback is so soon :')


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Espurr (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2016)

i heard this in a horror movie and thought it was pretty cool so it was like wtf why can't i find it anywhere but apparently it was recorded specifically for the movie? so good luck getting a proper recording i guess
also you can hear the bubbles from the aquarium in the scene the song was played in hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Jacob (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 16, 2016)

!!!


----------



## dawsoncreek (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## gazea9r (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 18, 2016)

This amazingly hard to find song that i first heard in "Bates Motel"





Also, I've been listening to the below song for days now. (in spoiler bar due to NSFW-esque cover)


Spoiler:  Can't say I didn't warn about the cover!







 Can you tell by my avatar and this that I am deep into Archer? No? Now you know.


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2016)

mozart couldnt compose **** this good bring back fountain of dreams


----------



## snail (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 20, 2016)

Hands down best anime theme song ever. And best anime ever.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 21, 2016)

The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a country band playing in the bar across the casino, and that's being played over some 80s music on the radio so I mean... it's a bad combo and kind of irritating to listen to. =/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Some Eagles compilation CD my mom put on. Better than most trash she listens tho lol


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 21, 2016)

the king of kpop dance is back to snatch our lives :')


----------



## Saylor (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## zeoli (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## gazea9r (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

no regrets


----------



## Peter (Feb 23, 2016)

meh strange video but the song is so gooood


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

//glances at sig

...R...Rolling Girl.....?


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 25, 2016)

wtf this song is so good


----------



## aericell (Feb 25, 2016)

i've been waiting for this for a long time
my fave songs from my fave groups


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## milkday (Feb 26, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80SKuF9wX2M


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2016)

my mom watching keeping up appearances lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 27, 2016)

Drag Me Down - One Direction


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2016)

<33


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

♡


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 28, 2016)

strong, incredible ladies.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Angel - One Direction


----------



## aericell (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


>



oh god....now i got Oh! on my brain.. thanks dude


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh god....now i got Oh! on my brain.. thanks dude



i take it that you like it? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i take it that you like it? lol



ehhh n?o..

only good korean stuff is like pearl sisters and that dude who has a song on the asian psychedelic record


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> ehhh n?o..
> 
> only good korean stuff is like pearl sisters and that dude who has a song on the asian psychedelic record



pearl sisters? are they good? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> pearl sisters? are they good? lol



if you like 60s folk pop i guess? lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> if you like 60s folk pop i guess? lol



just youtubed them and i actually kinda like ''hate it'', but i think ill stick to kpop lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

snoozit said:


> just youtubed them and i actually kinda like ''hate it'', but i think ill stick to kpop lol



lol whatever floats your boat m8


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

this song always gets me


----------



## Locket (Mar 3, 2016)

I like Imagine Dragons


----------



## Mariah (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

ahh so brutal but i love it s?rgio you da mvp


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

my parents yelling at each other


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

i just found this song why didn't i find it sooner


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 5, 2016)

7 Years


----------



## milkyi (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Mitradon (Mar 7, 2016)

So if you like the way you look so much baby you should go and love yourself


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

Adriano Correia de Oliveira - 'Margem Sul' (1967)

Really good album, only recently heard his things but I love it.


----------



## jiny (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2016)

Random metal songs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

The water tank car outside being loud and waking me up.. fdsfs *throws coffee*


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

um... punk goes pop... 5...... girls just want to have fun..... it was a recomendation and i clicked it im gonna cry.,,


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho's "Pr?-hist?rias" album from 1972. So awesome that guy is my puffy hair soulmate or something xD


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2016)

Iron Maiden - 'The Number of the Beast'.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

Rated N-17


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

cries forever


----------



## Mariah (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## zeoli (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

i prefer the "murciana marrana" version from _Pepi, Luci, Bom_ but ****ing badass nonetheless


----------



## unravel (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2016)

Iron Maiden - 'Powerslave'

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jag Panzer - 'The Silent'


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 11, 2016)

I've been listening to this all day.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2016)

Miles Davis - 'Kind of Blue'.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2016)

The New Brubeck Quartet - 'Live At Montreux'


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

omg

yes <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 14, 2016)

The Ramones!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

maravilha <3


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 15, 2016)

Sweetness by Jimmy Eat World cx


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Mar 17, 2016)

broccoli


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm listening to Jeff Williams Now That We've Come So Far from Red Vs Blue Season 10.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

scat duel, by key and peel! i love it soo much!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

Some donkeys living above me drilling something or the past hours... that headache


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Mar 21, 2016)

underground by broder daniel bc im emo


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Whatever's playing on Wave 102.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

The Undertale OST, along with the sweet, sweet sound of a rumbling washing machine.


----------



## windloft (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

This song is catchy!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Fausto - Por Este Rio Acima (1982)

excellent record


----------



## Peter (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

This needs to be heard by everybody.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

god i love this song


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 24, 2016)

NAYOUNG I LOV EU


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Mar 25, 2016)

PCY's lines kill me everytime


----------



## Saylor (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 26, 2016)

No Control - One Direction


----------



## Diancie (Mar 26, 2016)

Do It Again - Pia Mia


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 26, 2016)

정준영 - 공감 Feat. 서영은
​


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

super rich kids--frank ocean and earl sweatshirt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Mar 26, 2016)

habits by tove lo because y not lmao im tired


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Night of the living dead by misfits c:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 26, 2016)

Rather Be - Clean Bandit feat Jess Glynne


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 26, 2016)

Tell Me A Lie - One Direction


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Diancie (Mar 27, 2016)

'Mark My Words' - Justin Bieber


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 27, 2016)

(((jaebum thoroughly destroyed me with that opening)))


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Mar 27, 2016)

minhyuk please


----------



## Mariah (Mar 28, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/kosmo-kat/summer-blue-kosmo-kat-remix


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

Real world - matchbox twenty


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## meowduck (Mar 28, 2016)

Ohio is for lovers by Hawthorne Heights *-*


----------



## Diancie (Mar 29, 2016)

'Close' - Nick Jonas ft. Tove Lo


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> god i love this song



I agree this song is sooo good! ♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nightray (Mar 30, 2016)

https://youtu.be/b_AOf5r9Dto

Listening to AC:CF songs, ahh I want to go back to those simple days and play again. :c


----------



## windloft (Mar 30, 2016)

my theme song tbqh .... i just love it so much !!


----------



## tae (Mar 30, 2016)

monsta x - 신속히


----------



## Byngo (Mar 30, 2016)

2:30 onwards makes me cry it's so beautiful


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Shila -  Lenga-Lengas E Segredos (1979)

Good **** man.. even more folky than her previous stuff but yes me gusta


----------



## aericell (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2016)

Good film too, go watch it imo.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## windloft (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 2, 2016)

i once played osu! for one hour and this was the only good thing about it


----------



## Athera (Apr 2, 2016)

the smiths - heaven knows im miserable now


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 2, 2016)

I remember watching this in french class back in high school. I suddenly remembered it last night.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

"Never Gonna Give You Up" because I was just rickrolled, and I love the song too much to angrily close the tab.


----------



## kassie (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex518 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Loriii (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2016)

dkgjdfgk tis song is so good


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

Loving the new album. Am I the only one who likes this band/genre?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 5, 2016)

Area 11- Homunculus


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Shooting Star- Owl City


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2016)

good music to cry to


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 7, 2016)

is that ooOOOoookay


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Super smash bros CD soundtrack I got from clubnintendo


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 8, 2016)

The Clash


----------



## milkyi (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 8, 2016)

my children have debuted!! :')


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

Badlands by Halsey, Crybaby by Melanie Martinez, Death of a Bachelor by PATD


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 9, 2016)

The Edge Of Glory - Lady Gaga


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

http://thenostalgiamachine.com/years/2007.html
 ^^^ this place is /legendary/ im living the 2007 dream rn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2016)

random Eagles stuff since mom put on a cd.. some songs are a bit too country for my taste but meh good


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 9, 2016)

I love the beats in this.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Apr 10, 2016)

i haven't watched the drama but i like the song and minhyuk


----------



## ellarella (Apr 10, 2016)

it cute


----------



## aericell (Apr 11, 2016)

idk how i came across dean but i'm glad i did his voice is h e a v e n


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ok.sean (Apr 11, 2016)

Panic at the Disco ~ Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## Saylor (Apr 12, 2016)

i'm in love


----------



## Mariah (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

random classic rock radio station .. tolerable i guess though some sht are weird and really modern lol

and the vacuum cleaner mom going nuts


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 12, 2016)

His vibrato...


----------



## inkling (Apr 13, 2016)

oooooooooooh ive been meaning to post this..blows my mind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udxZ9zkDzpo


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Gracelia (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 13, 2016)

turn up gainz to 11


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## 111111111111 (Apr 13, 2016)

Trap *****s by future


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

Crickets


----------



## milkyi (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 15, 2016)

Amnesia - Timbaland


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 16, 2016)

never cared for block b's stuff before but i'm rly digging this song


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 18, 2016)

If I Could Fly - One Direction


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## kelpy (Apr 18, 2016)

the reason why - hannah miller
I love her music so so much


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 18, 2016)

Yup.


----------



## Peter (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 18, 2016)

Admire me - PartyNextDoor


----------



## ellarella (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

love those old 70s and 80s openings


----------



## Threads (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Apr 21, 2016)

my favourite band on the soundtrack of a game I can't wait for, I'm v v excited


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## visibleghost (Apr 21, 2016)

habits by tove lo lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

Caetano Veloso - s/t (1968)


----------



## Xx Love123 Xx (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm listen to my face song well I have loads of different songs on but my face is probably 'young forever' by BTS I'm literally crying right now


----------



## focus (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Limon (Apr 22, 2016)

The pompadour skeleton steals my heart once again, how does he do it?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## ok.sean (Apr 23, 2016)

Melanie Martinez - Mad Hatter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


>



approved


----------



## focus (Apr 23, 2016)

so catchy


----------



## Xx Love123 Xx (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## aericell (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

_Waiting to Be Told_ by Blaqk Audio. 

The wait for their new album felt like forever, but it was definitely worth it. It's gold.


----------



## aericell (Apr 24, 2016)

The original was one of my favorite JP songs... I had no idea she covered it


----------



## Saylor (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 24, 2016)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (Apr 24, 2016)

i likey


----------



## Limon (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Brad (Apr 24, 2016)

Spoiler:  This













Spoiler:  And This


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Apr 26, 2016)

The screeching of the cars tires against the pavement.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 27, 2016)

Infinity said:


> The screeching of the cars tires against the pavement.



i love that album! field recordings <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i love that album! field recordings <3



?? No i meant literally


----------



## aericell (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2016)

Boyfriend by Tegan and Sara


----------



## ellarella (Apr 28, 2016)

Infinity said:


> ?? No i meant literally



it was a joke


----------



## aericell (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Oblivia (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## f11 (Apr 29, 2016)

Views from the 6.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 29, 2016)

With you x Drake ft. PND


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## asuka (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 30, 2016)

when the bank heist goes bad


----------



## jiny (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Apr 30, 2016)

I just realized I've been neglecting my favorite BTS song lately so here I am listening to it after how many months


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (May 1, 2016)

it's lit


----------



## ellarella (May 1, 2016)

i still can't believe he's gone ;_;


----------



## duckvely (May 1, 2016)

THIS IS SO GOOD


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

wae..?


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

Currently listening to _Through the Fire and Flames_ - *DragonForce*.






Here's the instrumental, too.






(If it's not available to view in the UK, try another video.)


----------



## endlesssky (May 3, 2016)

I recently watched the saddest episode of Glee - _"The Quarterback"_ - and afterwards, I couldn't stop listening to "If I Die Young" by The Band Perry. I'm also digging "I Wouldn't Mind" by He is We.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

tis be my korean jam bruh


----------



## Kevinnn (May 3, 2016)

bless you w some travis scott/pnd real quick


----------



## milkyi (May 3, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Lu?s C?lia - O menino de sua m?e


----------



## Hollowby (May 5, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (May 6, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

just the absolute best song she has made ever like what the actual *** she better promote the sht out of it or else she'll just remain as the little girl people make Mariah Carey jokes about


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

ignore the weird sound "bumps" .. this is just ****ing awesome.


----------



## Xerolin (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2016)

Arlo Guthrie - Coming Into Los Angeles

can't post the clip cause you need to be signed in lmaoooo


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Some live concert with Thin Lizzy on the radio


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

nanaaaaa <3

gimme that dress.

also her tracks 'suki sa suki sa suki sa' and 'namida gira gira' is smashin' too


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Byngo (May 9, 2016)




----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 9, 2016)

I somehow ended up going through my old middle school playlists and T.T this used to be my favorite song


----------



## focus (May 9, 2016)

apparently it was originally going to be on Yours Truly but idk it didnt make it? and it's not going to be on Dangerous Woman either ): but its rlly beautiful tho


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

that guitar bro


----------



## ellarella (May 11, 2016)




----------



## RaineyWood (May 11, 2016)

So original I know.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

'

fing majestic


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 12, 2016)

my baby fcking LOVES ME GET IT GIRL


----------



## tearypastel (May 12, 2016)

popped up into my spotify discover a couple months ago and i love it!! whenever i'm feeling stressed this is one of my go-to songs.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 13, 2016)

I Write Sins Not Tragedies ~ Panic! at the disco


----------



## focus (May 13, 2016)

brings out my inner stripper


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2016)

i love her voice k


----------



## Limon (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

The Beaw Song


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Kids with Guns by Gorillaz


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

Fire Coming out of the monkey's Head


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (May 15, 2016)

im open to talk about the neighbourhood anyday

- - - Post Merge - - -



L3M0N5 said:


>



YES YES
you have great taste
YES


----------



## focus (May 15, 2016)

one year of this beautiful masterpiece


----------



## Ichigo. (May 15, 2016)

i literally went to bed thinking they'd surprise us and drop this bomb and BOY DID THEY


----------



## milkyi (May 15, 2016)




----------



## p e p p e r (May 15, 2016)

Joey!


----------



## duckvely (May 15, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 16, 2016)

this is so.. catchy


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2016)

best seramyu hands down.


----------



## Peter (May 16, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (May 16, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Aronthaer (May 16, 2016)

LISTEN TO IT I PROMISE IT'LL BE THE BEST DECISION YOU EVER MADE


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Stil (May 17, 2016)

Melancholy Hill by the Gorillaz


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)




----------



## DaCoSim (May 18, 2016)

Absolution by Ghost. (Hubs fault. He put it in my head. )


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

so good.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

this song slays


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Zeca <3


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 18, 2016)

Low - Coldplay


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (May 18, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

The soundtrack for 'A Confedera??o'


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Who stole my umbrella!? / THE LET's GO'S


----------



## MayorBilbo (May 19, 2016)

Primus - Candy Man


----------



## Ichigo. (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (May 19, 2016)

this song leaves me with such an odd feeling but I think I like it


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Right thread this time lmao


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 20, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 21, 2016)

this song sounds 10000x prettier in music box version im actually crying this is so beautiful


----------



## Peter (May 21, 2016)

focus said:


> ---
> 
> this song sounds 10000x prettier in music box version im actually crying this is so beautiful


I'm in love with that song it's been on repeat non-stop since yesterday omg


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2016)

Pxter said:


>


not lying I came to this thread to post that song, except the avicii edit, not kygo

good tune


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

yes, both of them


----------



## KingKyle (May 21, 2016)

Fleetwood Mac - Big Love (1988)


----------



## duckvely (May 21, 2016)




----------



## jiny (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Isabelle4Smash (May 21, 2016)

Panda X Formation | Desiigner & Beyonc? Mashup


----------



## Kevinnn (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Peter (May 22, 2016)

reminds me of being young so bad


----------



## Saylor (May 22, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

I love you Sam! ♥​


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Bjork (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

VA - Girls Sazanami Beat! Volume.1

posted this in EYMT thread but yeah basically contemporary Japanese bands with a 60s beat/garage/surf sound.


----------



## endlesssky (May 24, 2016)

I've been really into Counting Crows at the moment.

Specifically "Possibility Days" and "Miami". 

Great songs


----------



## focus (May 24, 2016)

ice cream man by tyga too explicit to post though lol


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Dinosaurz (May 24, 2016)

Cooking by the book- Lazytown


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

Honestly? Some crap on the radio.


----------



## Ichigo. (May 25, 2016)

why did wonho bother wearing a shirt if it's gonna be like that


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Jeonggwa (May 25, 2016)




----------



## jiny (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (May 26, 2016)

lmao the lyrics in the preview [eyes emoji]


----------



## aericell (May 26, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> lmao the lyrics in the preview [eyes emoji]



I finally got around to listening to his album today and this is probably... my favorite...


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (May 26, 2016)

happinessdelight said:


> I finally got around to listening to his album today and this is probably... my favorite...



i wonder what that says about you [eyes emoji]


----------



## focus (May 26, 2016)

loml i love his voice so much


----------



## duckvely (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Peter (May 26, 2016)

keeping me sane while i break from studying


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

Lu?s C?lia - Portugal Resiste


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Peter (May 27, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 27, 2016)

i LIVE for saxophone guy going awf! get it hunty!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 27, 2016)




----------



## jiny (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)




----------



## milkyi (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

To be quite honest, I'm listening to my tumblr playlist. Howl's Moving Castle is currently playing though ~


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

classic rock radio boring stuff so far though lmao


----------



## focus (May 28, 2016)

dont judge me


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (May 28, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (May 28, 2016)

this has been stuck in my head all dayyyyy


----------



## aericell (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Stalfos (May 29, 2016)

a moon shaped pool


----------



## Ichigo. (May 29, 2016)




----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

trying to convince myself i'll be alright when my period is over and i no longer have food poisoning :'(


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

KagePro still mah jam


----------



## Soigne (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)




----------



## aericell (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (May 30, 2016)

immediate stress relief


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

Some radio show


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2016)




----------



## ellarella (May 31, 2016)

summerbanger


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

usually when i say a certain song is my fav off an album that changes like 3 days later but this is honestly still my fav off ANTI


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 1, 2016)

you must be kiddin me


----------



## jiny (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Jun 1, 2016)

u can only imagine the level of excitement when i saw le  i thought they were balloons or lemons at first


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Jun 2, 2016)

her new album has turned me into a fan lmao, her voice is incredible


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 3, 2016)

When I'm sad I listen to sad music to feel even sadder


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho - Balada da Rita


----------



## jiny (Jun 3, 2016)

i've watched this idk how many times already


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2016)

the mv is subpar imo but i love this song. a a a aaaaa


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

a+++++ movie hands down


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 4, 2016)

one of my top favorite songs of 2016


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

best song of 75


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## focus (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## unravel (Jun 5, 2016)

_Everyday 
A sadder face 
New hiding place 
Something to chase_


----------



## aericell (Jun 5, 2016)

chanyeol...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 5, 2016)

the man remixed ed sheeran's cover of his own song how


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho - Guerra e paz


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

many MANY Space Jam remixes


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

key&peele- power of wings


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2016)

so damn majestic.. RIP.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 8, 2016)

AAAAAAAA


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 8, 2016)

It's past 1am and I'm only up for this


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 9, 2016)

one of the best tracks on the album


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

i like this a lot more than i thought i would


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Cress (Jun 10, 2016)

Because I'm browsing TBT with my game on and it's soothing so I'm fine with leaving it on. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 10, 2016)

Infinity - One Direction


----------



## jiny (Jun 10, 2016)

my favorite track!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 11, 2016)

I love the quiet sounds


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 11, 2016)

Alligator Sky - Owl City


----------



## jiny (Jun 11, 2016)

^ i love that song

im listening to converse high by bts : D


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 12, 2016)

same ronald


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 12, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 14, 2016)

Jacob is sorta the MVP for this tbh


----------



## Peter (Jun 14, 2016)

80s synthwave will always be my favourite


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 14, 2016)

currently listening to their new album and this song is so reminiscent of their old stuff thank god!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2016)

Some Judas Priest.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2016)

some ost tracks from Beyond the valley of the dolls :3


----------



## Discord (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Limon (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Koden (Jun 17, 2016)

good song, gets me pumped.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

it's great.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Jun 18, 2016)

Tyler, The Creator- French! Featuring Hodgy Beats


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Random songs from Grease.. They are airing that live musical version from earlier this year on the telly so yeah lol


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 18, 2016)

Love love love


----------



## Irelia (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## doveling (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 19, 2016)

The end by My Chemical Romance :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## promised freedom (Jun 20, 2016)

Lots of Arcade Fire tonight


----------



## duckvely (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

You can drive all night
Looking for answers in the pouring rain
You wanna find peace of mind
Looking for the answer


----------



## Licorice (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm not listening to any music, but I'm listening to narrations of spooky stories c:


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Moonlight densetsu lol just had to go back to that one after the bad crystal music lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2016)

uuuh yeah my jam bby


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 23, 2016)

gotta show some love for ariana yknow


----------



## namiieco (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Some Don Henley vinyl my mom plays on repeat lol


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm here by Puppet & Foria
gosh diddly, soundcloud is amazing <3 I'm basically
just listening to all of Ascend's tracks and reposts to
finish off my art uvu


----------



## tearypastel (Jun 24, 2016)

gotta love those remixes tho


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2016)

Kaka De Luxe - La Tentaci?n


----------



## Liamslash (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Doubt - Twenty One Pilots is the BOMB DIGGITY


----------



## duckvely (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Mario Kart 8 music, like this one:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## zeoli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

late high school jam lol


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 29, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PBHvJrVma8Y
Lol
For some reason reminds me of when I was 4.
I don't know why.
It's nothing like what I listened to when I was that young.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## tearypastel (Jun 30, 2016)

should be sleeping - sineila feat. DAME MAS
genre: electronica


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Music used in TF2 videos.


----------



## korumi (Jun 30, 2016)

gasoline by troye sivan.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 30, 2016)

REOLS NEW SONG IS SO GOOOOOOOOODDD


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho - Uma cantiga de Amor


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Jul 2, 2016)

i LOVE this


----------



## Trystin (Jul 2, 2016)

I refuse to Sink ~ Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 3, 2016)

YELLS the mv should be released in an hour
Even watched their countdown live :,D very nice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 3, 2016)

the thumbnail doesn't do the song justice smh


----------



## Koden (Jul 3, 2016)

good song. good meaning.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 3, 2016)

Sail ~ Awolnation


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 4, 2016)

the aesthetics tho


----------



## duckvely (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## raeepow (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## boujee (Jul 5, 2016)

Late night driving listening to Lovin you


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## KingKazuma (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## expired_yogurt (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2016)

TAEYONG ))


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 9, 2016)

What a Feeling - One Direction


----------



## Daydream (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## tearypastel (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

seeing them in concert soon


----------



## KingKazuma (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

I've been on a huge Cure kick lately.


----------



## tae (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Jul 11, 2016)

I love Bastille soooo much. These guys are amazing. Can't wait for their new album in September.  The wait will be long...

A few other great songs, for anyone interested:

Bad Blood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoNYlV07Cf8

Pompeii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

Things We Lost In The Fire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGR4U7W1dZU

Daniel in the Den, Flaws, Of the Night, Good Grief... I could name them all.


----------



## aericell (Jul 12, 2016)

I wrote something about airport terminals yesterday and I thought of this song but I couldn't remember anything else from the lyrics... so frustrating to look for it but I'm glad I found it again


----------



## Mintie (Jul 12, 2016)

welp a little depressing
but I've had this song on replay for what seems like forever now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2016)

random Whitesnake stuff mom put on, alright I guess


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq4wIVAYwoA

so good man


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 13, 2016)

ugh clean bandits my jam


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Soigne (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Liamslash (Jul 14, 2016)

Listening to lots of different styles recently


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## vel (Jul 15, 2016)

d o p e


----------



## Cai-crossing (Jul 15, 2016)

Sleep Away - Bob Acri (Very soothing, great for animal crossing!)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Pokemon rap


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Fleshy (Jul 16, 2016)

other than this (lmao) i've been listening to lots of the front bottoms​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## tearypastel (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 21, 2016)

i cant stop listening to this


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 22, 2016)

random pieces of the jjba: stardust crusaders ost because I'm looking for this specific song but man it has some really good songs i never noticed before like some of it is sort of giving me feels


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2016)

obvious 'mercy' cover but still p good imo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 26, 2016)

Birch Tree- Foals


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 26, 2016)

love will remember - selena gomez


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 26, 2016)

sometimes you just gotta get back to your roots yknow


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2016)

Alaska is such a flipping cutie I'd bang


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 26, 2016)

Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 26, 2016)

Coming Down by Halsey <3
(it's on Pandora)


----------



## oaristos (Jul 26, 2016)

Lana Del Rey - Burning Desire


----------



## duckvely (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Tensu (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Billy Joel - Captain Jack

mom put on her spotify lol


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

Take your pick


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

Just realized how much I need continue watching SU again.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Truce- Twenty One Pilots
_(You can call me obsessed)_​


----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2016)

Desiigner- Panda


----------



## wassop (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2016)

that stupid "classic" rock radio station like lol half of the stuff they play is like 90s or 00s crap ugh


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 1, 2016)

Sleepyhead by Passion Pit (Wallpaper Dio remix)


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

Dept. of Disappearance by Jason Lytle of Grandaddy.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 1, 2016)

LMAO... Daddy issues by The Neighbourhood.. （⌒▽⌒）


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## tearypastel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2016)

Dada Life, The Rules of Dada album :> also, I've never been in this thread, what is happening with the tags lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Cariicarky (Aug 4, 2016)

twenty one pilots - ode to sleep


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Stalfos (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm back listening to Depression Cherry by Beach House. Maybe the duo's finest moment imo.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2016)

it sounds even better at 1.25 speed.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

S?rgio Godinho - Porto, Porto


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

why
chidori would've been way more useful on the team than junpei


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

scream fest


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2016)

A myriad of metal tunes.


----------



## tearypastel (Aug 7, 2016)

really good song, however it says f*** in it, dont ban me mods


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Sanaki (Aug 7, 2016)

an oldie


----------



## Capella (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## peachyerin (Aug 7, 2016)

jimmy eat world - bleed american


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

Iris by Tony Harnell


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 9, 2016)

throwback to one of my fave 1d songs :'(


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 9, 2016)

cat power's voice so sexy ToT


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## mermaidvivian (Aug 9, 2016)

Satisfied from Hamilton


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

not music but---


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Emi_C (Aug 11, 2016)

Ravi - DamnRa


----------



## riummi (Aug 11, 2016)

Happen Ending - Epik High


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Limon (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2016)

<3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 12, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOy6NDvq8BU

It's an undertale remix. I love undertale too much.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 12, 2016)

rezero ost is seriously really great I love all the songs


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 13, 2016)

Various Ben Folds songs


----------



## Peter (Aug 14, 2016)

making me even more excited for FFXV in Sept


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

"dragon soul" from dragon ball Z


----------



## namiieco (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## eRIDIAN (Aug 15, 2016)

King of The World - Weezer


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 15, 2016)

my baby who i'm proud of ;___;


----------



## Aquari (Aug 16, 2016)

*dies*


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

getting back into ayu lately.. <3


----------



## aericell (Aug 17, 2016)

yayayayayayaya ok


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

My friend showed me this a few weeks ago, & I'm in love.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 18, 2016)

[sobs violently] i was just about to turn everything off too hdu


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

/cry


----------



## Tracer (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Olympics.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2016)

A myriad of metal tunes!! \m/


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 19, 2016)

soooo late


----------



## doveling (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Aug 21, 2016)

I really don't listen to music like this but this song is STUCK in my head
lol the meaning is pretty interesting


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2016)

Monarch by Feist, 1999 yeeeeaaahhh


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

lit


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 22, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/ujico/ramune


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2016)

<3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## aericell (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

so good.. /brb crying forever


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

cant stop listening to it


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## piske (Aug 23, 2016)

Little Dragon, album 'Nabuma Rubberband'


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

WAKE ME UP

(WAKE ME UP INSIDE)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Promarged36 (Aug 26, 2016)

L.I.E - EXID


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

My fan spinning so fast it's about to fall off


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Yucky American accents talking about Harambe


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Peter (Aug 27, 2016)

((no youtube link yet so...))






still waitin for Cashy Cat's album


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Tracer (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 28, 2016)

listening to this while lying on my comfy hotel bed. #ThisIsLife


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2016)

This band reeks of testosterone.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## XeroRain (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


>



Is it bad that I tried to press play on it but realized it was just a picture?


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> Is it bad that I tried to press play on it but realized it was just a picture?



all according to the plan hehe


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 28, 2016)

riummi said:


> all according to the plan hehe



u master trickster, u got me.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnB2YqRoBM0

so good hhahhhhhhh /cries


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Aug 29, 2016)

News on the radio.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Tangerine Dream  - 'Alpha Centauri'

Spacey electronic music.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Tangerine DReam - 'Atem'

Zeit isn't available on Spotify, unfortunately, otherwise I'd be listening to that!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 31, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOFHv-219Bo


feelings and memories



want 2015 back...


----------



## Chicha (Aug 31, 2016)

Juan Gabriel - As? Fue

Rest in peace ;^;


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Nvm, 'Zeit' IS on there, it's just listed out of order for some reason(as well as some other albums). Now listening to it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Riverside - 'Out of Myself'


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

Blow Your Mind (Mwah) - Dua Lipa


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Riverside - 'Second Life Syndrome'


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Pendragon - 'The Masquerade Overture'


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

Janita Salom? - Redondo Voc?bulo


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Runemagick - 'The Supreme Force of Eternity'


----------



## Daydream (Aug 31, 2016)

Just go to 0:43 to visit heaven​


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)

My ac.

- - - Post Merge - - -





Good old fashioned death n' roll music! \m/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 1, 2016)

GLUE 70 - CASIN


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2016)

Morbid Angel - 'Altars of Madness'


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## axo (Sep 4, 2016)

Phish. Don't judge me


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 4, 2016)

This brings up so many memories ahhh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

浜崎あゆみ - MOON


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

Children of Bodom - 'Something Wild'


----------



## Daydream (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

Iron Maiden - 'The Book of Souls'


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 6, 2016)

I've never loved this video, but the song is one of my favorite​


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 6, 2016)

News on radio.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

great album as a whole too, actually have it on vinyl c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 7, 2016)

MDM anyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

perfection


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Best live performance of this masterpiece


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 8, 2016)

BABY


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Celestefey (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## hyperan (Sep 9, 2016)

https://youtu.be/uGcjAKZ5TUk


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Judas Priest - 'British Steel'

A heavy metal classic.


----------



## HHoney (Sep 9, 2016)

So many helicopters lately.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 10, 2016)

one of the best kpop albums i've heard


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Judas Priest - 'Redeemer of Souls'


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

my friends are all into nightcore and stuff but i just cant get into it :/


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 10, 2016)

​
<3


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Blut Aus Nord - Ultima Thulee. God I love atmospheric black metal.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Blut Aus Nord - The Mystical Beast of Rebellion


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

Fausto Bordalo Dias - Madrugada


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

Summoning - Minas Morgul


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## vel (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

still listening to 'Moon' by Ayumi Hamasaki.. It's so sad yet .. dunno hopeful in some way.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

Tangerine Dream - Phaedra


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 13, 2016)

Kinda addicted to this...


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Still listening to this.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Shawna (Sep 13, 2016)

I listen to all types of music!

I have Spirits by the Strumbellas on right now! <3


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Shawna said:


> I listen to all types of music!
> 
> I have Spirits by the Strumbellas on right now! <3



Oh I love this song! I was addicted to it last sprint.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2016)

Finishing Carach Angren - Lammendam.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


>



ty for sharing that song, i really enjoyed it ^^


----------



## Tracer (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

The feelings


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 14, 2016)

Utarara said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ty for sharing that song, i really enjoyed it ^^



RICHIE!


----------



## Capeet (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

a couple of friends introduced me to crywolf and i LOOOOOOVE their music!


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 15, 2016)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

what is this **** amigo lol


----------



## Tracer (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 17, 2016)

Counting Crows - Accidentally in Love


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2016)

Entombed - Wolverine Blues


----------



## tae (Sep 19, 2016)

throwback to 8 years ago man.. man im on a binge of old old music.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## cherche (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Sep 23, 2016)

i love this.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Tracer (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

^King Diamond, noice.

As for me, Ryusuke Seto's Miroku album. Brilliant old Japanese folk, and finally found the whole album aye :3


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 24, 2016)

Still on Bastille's new album 24/7


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

Judy Collins' #3 album :3


----------



## ceremony (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Sep 25, 2016)

Brazilian soccer on radio...


----------



## ceremony (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Nicole. (Sep 25, 2016)

i feel like a millionaire


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 25, 2016)

i've always loved this song. It's so nostalgic for me <3


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Sep 27, 2016)

Viral, it's been stuck in my head for days​


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

that stupid classic rock radio station lmao 80% of the **** they play is like 80s-90s stuff lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 29, 2016)

kinda like this than the original song


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


>



love that ****ing derpface the video is having before you press play.. what are they called  pre-start playing thing lmao


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2016)

The Orb - The Orb's Adventures Beyond the Ultra World!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2016)

Iron Savior - Unfication


----------



## Limon (Oct 2, 2016)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=J4lNGz-2TaQ[/video]
Cowboy Bebop OST 3 Blue - See You Space Cowboy (Bonus T)


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Peter (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2016)

i wish everything in the world could be as pure as this


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Zane said:


> i wish everything in the world could be as pure as this



lmao poor world.

https://soundcloud.com/akwaabamusic/carlos-lamartine-gula-para-a

this though.. don't think they ever put in on the tube so linking their SC instead


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lmao poor world.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Zane said:


>



that video was enough? :] Also enjoying your saltiness? Good, be prepared to be thrown into a boiling pot of pasta.

Anyways, something, I assume is the OST for _Udju Azul di Yonta_ or something by Super Mama Djombo.


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> that video was enough? :] Also enjoying your saltiness? Good, be prepared to be thrown into a boiling pot of pasta.



tf okay i mean i'm pretty sure the thread is called 'what are you listening to' not 'make rude comments about the music other people like'


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2016)

Would be listening to something else but Spotify doesn't have the album.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

The soundtrack to _A Confedera??o_ :3


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Brazil x Bolivia, soccer on radio.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 7, 2016)

one dance - drake


----------



## Capeet (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2016)

the loves of my life showing y'all how it's done


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## bigger34 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2016)

gotta love senhor 2nd in command-derpface and his hats ;D


----------



## Peter (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Jorge Palma - The Nine Billion Names of God

managed to track down his first single.. really good psych stuff.


----------



## Capeet (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

Spoiler: rip my social life







































Got enough?


----------



## vel (Oct 11, 2016)

starboy by the weeknd is so good


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2016)

I like how, in this demo version, the first verse is "could we fix it if it broke?" and the second line is "could we fix you if you broke?"

In the final version, the "you" goes for both verses. I wish she'd kept that in. Kinda hits you harder when it transitions like that. She must have really thought her father was going to die.


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

Dance Gavin Dance- Burning Down The Nicotine Armoire, PT. 2


----------



## Licorice (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

its so good but its annoying how she changed the lyrics
also its so high oh god my ears xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2016)

Jorge Palma - The nine billion names of God


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Rainyks (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

its pretty weird but id be lying if i said it wasnt catchy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

srs bsns s?rgio


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

don't forget the garden gnome.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## blackfeint (Oct 23, 2016)

i just found this album today and i'm absolutely hooked. plus this music video is really cute and colorful!


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

vaporwave, bois


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

Brazilian soccer news on radio.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Madonna - La Isla Bonita

idek not too awesome but yeah now it got stuck cause i listened to akina nakamori's version...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Shawna (Oct 29, 2016)

Ride - 21 Pilots! <3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

Continuing the album I started.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

Some Judas Priest.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

Some Grateful Dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Some Grateful Dead.



a+ choice.

also probably the ost to _The Blue Eyes of Yonta_. Been listening to that a lot lately and I need to watch the movie sooooon.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 30, 2016)

Sweet and Low - Augustana

<3 love it!!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 30, 2016)

Spoiler: Splatoon spoilers









"Is it bad I like 2 squids over modern artists?"


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2016)

Theocracy - Mirror of Souls


----------



## pinkcotton (Oct 30, 2016)

Death of a Bachelor - Panic! At The Disco
<3


----------



## miwaku (Oct 30, 2016)

i think you're really beautiful -- starry cat


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2016)

Ozric Tentacles - Erpland


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

Lay - Tonight
on repeat all night


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

In honor of Halloween...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Mama! - CBX


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Eline (Nov 1, 2016)

A recording of my professor's class to study for friday's exam. A lot less cool/exciting that what you guys are listening to!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 1, 2016)

decided to listen to some of the spongebob soundtracks and I really like this one


----------



## Rainyks (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Millefeui (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2016)

Some Stormwarrior.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 4, 2016)

"The Sun Came Out" by Ryan Dorin.


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 4, 2016)

heavydirtysoul by twenty one pilots


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2016)

Dan Mumm - A Glimpse Beyond


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2016)

Vinnie Moore - Time Odyssey


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2016)

Marty Friedman - Dragon's Kiss


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Daydream (Nov 5, 2016)

I barely listen to any music in my first language, but this song just tears my soul apart.


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

system of a down - lonely day


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

Monster by EXO


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2016)

Weezer, _Pinkerton_


----------



## Irelia (Nov 7, 2016)

oh her voice is so beautiful...


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 7, 2016)

Lord of the rings, all of the songs
Legend of Zelda - Zelda's lullaby, Song of Storms, and Dragon roost island


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2016)

Steve Vai - Fire Garden


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## AppleCracker (Nov 8, 2016)

The Ninja Sex Party cover of Take on Me. I like it more than the original tbh


----------



## Trystin (Nov 8, 2016)

Little Talks ~ Of Monsters and Men

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now its Unsteady by X Ambassadors


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 8, 2016)

Mikazuki by Sayuri


----------



## Flare (Nov 9, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2016)

Steve Vai - Real Illusions: Reflections


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 10, 2016)

some creepypasta readings


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2016)

Derek Sherinian - Planet X


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

Polish death metal ftw.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2016)

Checking out the latest Metallica. Good so far!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 13, 2016)

https://ratboygenius.bandcamp.com/track/part-6-ive-cracked-open-the-world-instrumental


----------



## ellarella (Nov 14, 2016)

i've been listening to way too much Kero Kero Bonito lately, they're stupid fun


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 14, 2016)

i live for this game and its ambiance


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Side by Side - Ariana Grande


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Save Me - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Aquari (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 15, 2016)

the new tribe called quest album


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 15, 2016)

Disturbed- The Sound of Silence


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2016)

Some Zelda covers by Little V. Seems alright.


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

Rap God - Eminem
Also known as the only rapper I can stand listening to.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)

Animals As Leaders - Weightless


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 17, 2016)

mogwai - stupid prick gets chase by the police and loses his slut girlfriend


----------



## namiieco (Nov 17, 2016)

everyone except the silver haired guy looks way too into it
also they have.... interesting dancing


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

Space rock ear candy!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

The Logical Song - Supertramp


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been on an instrumental kick lately, from jazz fusion to psybient to neoclassical metal.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2016)

More delicious jazz-fusion.


----------



## hamster (Nov 20, 2016)

mgmt - electric feel


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 20, 2016)

my cat licking himself


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 21, 2016)

shelter from porter robinson and madeon


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2016)

Jos? Afonso - Os Vampiros


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 23, 2016)

Moana Soundtrack


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

mgmt - your life is a lie


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

Feist


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 26, 2016)

my mom vacuuming


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Nov 26, 2016)

Been listening to this a lot lately.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2016)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gordian Knot - s/t. Pure musical ear-candy!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2016)

Listening to some Iron Fire.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Turbo (Nov 29, 2016)

My baby Falco, RIP Liebchen


----------



## acmohn (Nov 29, 2016)

plastic taste - joji


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Nov 30, 2016)

Post-Apocalyptic Guitar Instrument for Kontakt


----------



## judycon (Dec 1, 2016)

Biometrix ft. Charli Brix - HUSH


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 1, 2016)

Lady Killers by G-Eazy ft Hoodie Allen


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2016)

The sound of my fan and tv.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2016)

i didnt really like this at first but now i cant stop listening to it


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Continuing the Shpongle album I hadn't finished yet!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Some songs by 3 Inches of Blood. \m/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Some songs by Iron Maiden. \m/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2016)

Ozric Tentacles - Jurassic Shift


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2016)

Ozric Tentacles - Become the Other


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2016)

Ozric Tentacles - Curious Corn


----------



## hamster (Dec 4, 2016)

the velvet underground - who loves the sun


----------



## focus (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## wassop (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2016)

Some songs off of W.A.S.P.'s 'The Last Command'.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally decided to check this guy out:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2016)

Some GWAR!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 7, 2016)

Ich Tu Dir Weh by Rammstein *head banging madly*


https://youtu.be/IxuEtL7gxoM


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

Pinna Park (Yoshi Bongos mix) from Super Mario Sunshine <3


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSAlYc1jQW0

Mike Shiver & Aruna - Everywhere You Are (Duderstadt Dub Mix)


all while eating cookies


----------



## petaI (Dec 8, 2016)

Afterlife by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)

Ozric Tentacles - Swirly Termination


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## N a t (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## mondogecko9 (Dec 10, 2016)

Radiohead - Burn the Witch


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

My mother talking


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2016)

Barbara said:


> My mother talking



My condolences, lol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## tae (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 14, 2016)

hey vsauce michael here


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## tae (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Dec 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSGJCzY-hkE

SharaX is the best undertale remixers and this one is my favorite of her original songs


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 17, 2016)

and


----------



## SnazzyTeapot (Dec 17, 2016)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sick Love


----------



## Trystin (Dec 17, 2016)

Doubt - T?P


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2016)

The sound of madness in my head.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Wrath Reign (Dec 18, 2016)

Circus of the Dead by TryHardNinja, it seems.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Forest Fire - Southern Empire


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 22, 2016)

Final Fantasy IV ost


----------



## Mariah (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm grinding right now and this song gets me so hype.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 25, 2016)

This:




lmao


----------



## Alonious_Monk (Dec 25, 2016)

As it's Christmas and I'm stuck at work for 12hrs...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2016)

Alonious_Monk said:


> As it's Christmas and I'm stuck at work for 12hrs...



Love them!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## piske (Dec 28, 2016)

50 Cent "I'm the Man" and Missy Elliott "Gossip Folks" 8)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2016)

The sound of my AC!


----------



## Peter (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Cynicat (Dec 31, 2016)

John my beloved by sufjan Stevens


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Irelia (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Xandra (Dec 31, 2016)

I am currently listening to: my parents arguing


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 31, 2016)

Toto - Africa.

Constantly on loop.


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

is this..._real_
to add, the audience sounds mainly male so there's that


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 2, 2017)

LaserGirlFetch said:


> Should've When You Could've - Skillet



i love skillet! <3


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm actually listening to nothing.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 3, 2017)

Rage Against The Machine- Renegades of Funk


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 3, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Kp7eSUU9oy8

I don't care if anybody liked this album or not, I dig it.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2017)

White Wizzard - Over the Top


----------



## Loriii (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 6, 2017)

Between Friends - Captain Murphy ft. Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## Limon (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## kelpy (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2017)

Since it's been a year today now...


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## kelpy (Jan 11, 2017)

I can't believe this song is almost 5 years old holy


----------



## mooncat1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Beartooth Body Bag


----------



## Koden (Jan 11, 2017)

$uicideboy$- Sold my soul to Satan waiting in line at the mall

(long freaking title)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## bigger34 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 14, 2017)

[muffled sobbing]


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Loriii (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2017)

really feelin rtj lately lol


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 27, 2017)

https://youtu.be/YoWujEevr_8


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Trump savage videos on Youtube. lol 

It's not music, lol but I ain't watching it... I'm listening. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


>



Nirvana is legit! Omg!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 31, 2017)

21 pilots-Stressed out


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Trump savage videos on Youtube. lol
> 
> It's not music, lol but I ain't watching it... I'm listening. xD
> 
> ...



Yep, they made really good music.

- - - Post Merge - - -





I am really missing 2NE1 right now...


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Teramaze - Her Halo


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Feb 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GuqB1BQVr4


----------



## uyumin (Feb 3, 2017)

Blackpink-Playing with fire


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 3, 2017)

don't judge me lol


Spoiler


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 3, 2017)

Melanie Martinez playlist yoooo


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 4, 2017)

Fire and fury-Skillet


----------



## Bcat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 6, 2017)

only the best


----------



## GabbyRosaria (Feb 6, 2017)

Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Peter (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## doveling (Feb 9, 2017)

this song is so pure
im actually crying for the 1000th time
i want this to be played at my wedding


----------



## decaffeinateddeer (Feb 9, 2017)

this song (and every other song by akmu) is amazing


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peter said:


>



That song is awesome, BTW.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

"if the whole world was watching i'd still dance with you"


----------



## moonford (Feb 12, 2017)

Perfect Illusion by the Queen herself.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm listening to "Mercy" by "Shawn Mendes."


----------



## Aquari (Feb 12, 2017)

its so addicting


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Rascal Flatts - Easy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Taylor Swift - Mean


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbGs_qK2PQA


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 14, 2017)

this song is LIT


----------



## Haskell (Feb 14, 2017)

Shawn Mendes - Stitches


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

Beyonc? - 6 Inch


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

My music taste does not fit well with the rest aha


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

Billy Joel - We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Katelyn (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## ellarella (Feb 16, 2017)

this isn't pleasant to listen to, mostly, but the audiovisual oscilloscope music by this dude is amazing and i can't stop watching them


----------



## Haskell (Feb 16, 2017)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqYxyd1iSNk


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 17, 2017)

LIT


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2017)

cashy cat <33


----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2017)

My Internet has been out for a while. So glad I can listen to this again!


----------



## Trasey (Feb 18, 2017)

Final Fantasy XV Main Menu music <3


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


Skinny Puppy - Mind: The Perpetual Intercourse


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Feb 19, 2017)

It's Raining Men, the living tombstone remix xD


----------



## cIementine (Feb 19, 2017)

the moana soundtrack


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Trasey (Feb 19, 2017)

ACNL Music


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 20, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-kl4hJ4j48s



XD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## SockHead (Feb 24, 2017)

Slide by Frank Ocean Calvin Harris and Migos


----------



## Trasey (Feb 24, 2017)

Run This Town - JayZ, Rihanna and more loll


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Shawn Mendes - Stitches


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

The Pillows / Funny Bunny.


----------



## Trasey (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Feb 28, 2017)

the way- ariana grande


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 3, 2017)

Simple Plan-Save You


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKx2aLrH3B4


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes-Roundabout



Not because of JoJo, it's just a good song.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

same old love - selena gomez


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## zeoli (Mar 5, 2017)

nano's cover of just be friends


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

my netflix XD


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 7, 2017)

Bebe Rexha- I got you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Mar 8, 2017)

Linkin Park- In the end


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2017)

Some classic 'Maiden!.


----------



## zeoli (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 10, 2017)

Ed Sheeran - Shape of you & Galway Girl


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## thedragmeme (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Mayor Deanna (Mar 11, 2017)

♥♥ 



 ♥♥


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 11, 2017)

deja vu, j.cole


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

The screams of my victims


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2017)

I was about to play this track on MK8 and I just wanted to get a sneak peek of the music.

I'm not really a big fan of the way the music is done in this game. It might be because of the high energy of the songs, or just the way they sound. Like I really don't like how they remade the music for N64 Rainbow Road in this game.

But I think the song for Hyrule Circuit is pretty good. Kinda upbeat for a Zelda song, but still good.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## SkylaF (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm listening to Sleep-MCR it's my very favourite song. I'm actually getting a tattoo of the last couple bars behind my ear going along my hairline! I'm very excited.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

all time low, me without you


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)

Modest Mouse


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

the edge of tonight, all time low


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

15 magpies


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 14, 2017)

i love this


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i love this



I'm listening to this.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Paint you wings, all time low


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Paint you wings, all time low



That's not country music, Beth.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Raskell said:


> That's not country music, Beth.



Do I really look like I listen to country, Rask


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Do I really look like I listen to country, Rask



Yes. Your green eyes show it all.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

green  fresh  eyes, Andy Grammer


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> green  fresh  eyes, Andy Grammer



Huh? That made no sense. I have no clue who Andy Grammer is. Is he your Dad?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xipU1hxO_nk


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

you had to one up me didn't you, why I wouldn't be your friend


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

Did I, Kelahni


----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 15, 2017)

The irony of choking on a lifesaver, all time low, what a surprise


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 15, 2017)

call me maybe - carly rae jepsen


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 16, 2017)

sneakin', drake


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 16, 2017)

Melanie Martinez - Can't help falling in love cover


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2017)

kmfdm - amnesia


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 17, 2017)

Starships by Nicki Minaj


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Starships by Nicki Minaj



oooo i love that one


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 17, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Starships by Nicki Minaj



oooo i love that one


----------



## Aquari (Mar 18, 2017)

ignore the annoying subtitles


----------



## Peter (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 18, 2017)

cant blame a girl for trying - sabrina carpenter


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

crystal castles; kept


----------



## Byebi (Mar 20, 2017)

vicetone & tony igy - astronomia 2014


----------



## Saylor (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

yis


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 21, 2017)

wilco - california stars


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

blondie, heart of glass


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

The new album "Drunk" by Thundercat. It's really chill and it's really funny sometimes too. Love it.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

My teachers voice, fantastic


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Peter (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## carp (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

All swing music possible


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 28, 2017)

the sound of my computer buzzing


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

the ac;pg title screen music cause i havent turned off my wii


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

Twenty-one Pilots: Guns for hands


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Espurr said:


>



YESSSSSS I LOVE BENDY


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I am listening to the 7pm music in ACNL, also the sound of the birds outside going tweet tweet like annoying little winged things.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

the morning bird song


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

cascade-homestuck OST because im filthy trash


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

emma blackery vlogs


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2017)

i love kaytranada, his beats are great


----------



## Sergi (Apr 4, 2017)

It Ain't Me - Kygo, Selena Gomez


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

I've got Tetris Theme A stuck in my head.


----------



## hamster (Apr 8, 2017)

i've just been listening to radiohead - karma police on repeat for 2 days straight


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 8, 2017)

I love Robert Smith so much (L)


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Tap Dance- Octave Minds Ft. Chance the Rapper


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

old covers with my faves


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 11, 2017)

Saliva - I Walk Alone (or more popularly known by WWE fans- Batista's theme song-- I'm so edgy,,, sue me)


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

i love how i always centre videos for the aestehteic™


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

i love how i always centre videos for the aestehteic?


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Power Trip - Somo Cover


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

Jess Glynne - Take me home


----------



## britters (Apr 13, 2017)

Evermore from the live action Beauty and the Beast soundtrack.


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

rapture - avicii new generation mix


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Touch It - Ariana Grande


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## carp (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 16, 2017)

lol who remembers that episode of spongebob where spongebob is a utau

me either


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)

Lady Gaga's new single. I'm deceased.


----------



## queensmistake (Apr 16, 2017)

Ready 4 Reaction - Magnum


----------



## jcamac45 (Apr 17, 2017)

This Charming Man - The Smiths
Good times :')


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## AlanRickmanFan27 (Apr 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtKZKl7Bgu0 
Calvin Harris I Need Your Love


----------



## Peter (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

CupcakKe oops


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

paramore- hard times


----------



## Aquari (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm really starting to like this


----------



## scotch (Apr 20, 2017)

the people who whisper in my mind and tell me to kill people


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 22, 2017)

Metropolis - Owl City


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2017)

BTS - Let Me Know 

Hoseok and Namjoon's parts though sibbisbus


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Apr 23, 2017)

The tv- criminal justice


----------



## Bowie (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Greys0n (Apr 25, 2017)

The Weeknd, Daft Punk ? Starboy


----------



## Loriii (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 28, 2017)

Grimes - California. This woman has the voice of an angel.


----------



## NathanBros (Apr 28, 2017)

Lester Young - (Back Home Again in) Indiana


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 28, 2017)

Produce 101 Season 2 - Boys In Luv [Team 2 - Cover]​


----------



## xSany (Apr 30, 2017)

The gorillaz - Andromeda


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 8, 2017)

Super Mario Galaxy music! The Star Festival


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2017)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Super Mario Galaxy music! The Star Festival



I love SMG music, especially SMG2 since I grew up with that game 

- - - Post Merge - - -





This is a really good Youngbloods song tbh


----------



## duckvely (May 8, 2017)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

My boyfriend ranting


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

I am MOANNAAA!!!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 9, 2017)

This is such an epic song.


----------



## Espurr (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

so epic and chilling.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Head Over Heels, by Tears for Fears


----------



## Soigne (May 11, 2017)

this QUEEN


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 11, 2017)

namirin <3


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 14, 2017)




----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 15, 2017)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 15, 2017)

Linkin Park-

old school


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 16, 2017)

Chained to the Rhythm - Katy Perry


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)




----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Won't let me put the vid here directly. It's Rottytops theme from Shantae and the Pirate's Curse.


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

Quest for Fire - Iron Maiden


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Feel Good Inc - Gorillaz


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 19, 2017)




----------



## riummi (May 19, 2017)

relatable


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

Some Iron Maiden.


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Bowie (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (May 21, 2017)




----------



## uyumin (May 22, 2017)

Bruno Mars - Calling All My Lovelies


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

Continuing an Iron Maiden marathon. Now on 'A Matter of Life and Death'.


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

And now...


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 23, 2017)

11:30 pm 

listening to a Spotify playlist called "indie sleep/study"

current song: medicine - the 1975


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

totally not my new crush not at all.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Drokmar (May 24, 2017)

I always listen to my youtube playlist of a bunch of video game music, ELO and Steven Universe songs.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

betti has such an amazing winehouse vibe


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Nooblord (May 25, 2017)

Idk how many times I've played this song today. It's so catchy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> Idk how many times I've played this song today. It's so catchy.



At least she sings better than her sister lol...






Some quirky things, some are just weird trash but some songs are good


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2017)




----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

Halfway through Electra Heart again because I'm just in that kind of Mood™


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)

Carbon Based Lifeforms - Hydroponic Garden

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Nooblord (May 28, 2017)

Psydye said:


> View attachment 200475



Funky fresh.


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2017)

Portishead - Dummy


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Chris (May 29, 2017)

On repeat. Hoping if I listen to it enough times it'll drill it in.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

tis be my jam.


----------



## easpa (May 29, 2017)

Wouldn't usually listen to a lot of The Beatles but this was our graduation song last week and I've had it on repeat ever since


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2017)

Just got done finishing Pretty Lights - Taking Up Your Precious Time. Now on to Pretty Lights - Filling Up the City Skies.


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

Dive - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Whatever cheesy music mom has on sigh.


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

A Stratovarius marathon.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Sheila Charlesworth/Shila - Todos Me Querem


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (May 31, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (May 31, 2017)

Yes - Roundabout


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)

Bluetech - Sines & Singularities


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## moonford (Jun 2, 2017)

Hurt by Johnny Cash...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2017)

It always amazes how catchy the opening songs of Persona have been. Always a gaming intro I watch.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

The Brazil cast of the Hair musical, from 1969. Really liking it, it's a bit more fuzzy than the other casts maybe for some people but considering the times there and probably low budget it's pretty awesome they made it at all.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2017)

Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works 85-92


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

The Orb - The Orb's Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Frank Zappa's "Joe's Garage, Act I"


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Tangerine Dream - Alpha Centauri


----------



## uyumin (Jun 4, 2017)

Champions - Kanye West


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Loudness - The Birthday Eve


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Fleetwood Mac - Then Play On


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

Ninajirachi - Pure Luck


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

The Brazilian Hair cast from 1969.. loving the fuzzy sound and whatever girl doing the Aquarius is dank af...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Esoteric - Epistemological Despondency


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Intronaut - Void


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nona Reeves - Love Together


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2017)

Esoteric - Pernicious Enigma


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Black Stone Cherry - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Brother Firetribe - False Metal


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Falconer - Falconer


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 7, 2017)

Gorillaz - 19-2000


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2017)

Skepticism - Lead and Aether


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Some random music from Beyond the Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Electric Wizard - Electric Wizard


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Rabirin (Jun 8, 2017)

Paramore - Grudges


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 8, 2017)

Lena - Satellite


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2017)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

Some "Summer of Love" mixtape with random cool songs from 1967 I found on a blog.  

Damn can't believe that was 50 years ago @.@ time stop pls.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

Corrosion of Conformity - Deliverance


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Nirvana - Bleach


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2017)

Hellbent - Mystery Skulls


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Stone Temple Pilots - Purple


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Marcia Strassman - Stargazer


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Black Trip - Goin' Under


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Lordi - Get Heavy


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Shakra - Power Ride. Already better than their first two albums.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Beatles - Lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

Hardline - Double Eclipse


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

heck bro i love this so much!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Royal Thunder - Crooked Doors


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

I love Aurora.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 12, 2017)

Swish Swish, Katy Perry


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Jorn - Out to Every Nation


----------



## hamster (Jun 12, 2017)

the misfits - die, die die my darling


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Ryusuke Seto - Miroku (1979)

can't believe it's that late album though sounds more like 1969 tbh...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

Jess and the Ancient Ones - Second Psychedelic Coming: The Aquarius Tapes


----------



## locker (Jun 13, 2017)

cold war kids - love is mystical 
https://youtu.be/h_doXcSr8hY


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2017)

Black Country Communion - Black Country

Pretty decent hard rock.


----------



## Peter (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## forestyne (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Airbourne - Breakin' Outta Hell


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

The Beau Brummels - Laugh, Laugh


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Darkthrone - A Blaze in the Northern Sky


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Sleep of the Angels


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (1967)  

good stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

Melechesh - Djinn


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Random things from To Rome with Love just now because it was on TV and my mom fell asleep watching it lmao


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2017)

Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Fen - Epoch


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

The Monkees - Shades of Gray

damn ninjas cutting onions


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Dimmu Borgir - Stormblast


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

S?rgio Godinho - O primeiro dia


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Dimmu Borgir - Enthrone Darkness Triumphant


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

Zager and Evans - In The Year 2525


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Zager and Evans - In The Year 2525



I think I heard that AGES ago! Not sure though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I think I heard that AGES ago! Not sure though.



Hoooo man it's so good.

anyways

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 18, 2017)

Definitely not Twenty One Pilots lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

Alaska y Dinarama - Mi novio es un zombi 


ahhhh yeah so flippin' awesome


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Sabbat - Envenom

Japanese black metal...because why not?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

Sailor moon crystal ost - Ai Suru Mono to no kizuna 

i know this makes me seem extremely weeb but hear me out this piece is sad af


----------



## Aquari (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Sigh - Hail Horror Hail


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Taking a break from all the black metal and am FINALLY checking out something I been meaning to for a bit now! Now playing:


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane - Jefferson Airplane Takes Off


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane - After Bathing At Baxter's


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Mare Cognitum - An Extraconscious Lucidity


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Donovan - There is a mountain


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

big sis by sales


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Rita Chao & The Quests - Crying In The Storm


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Sanctus Diavolos


----------



## allainah (Jun 20, 2017)

alex g sarah


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

Melechesh - Emissaries


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Tasavallan Presidentti - s/t (1969)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Satyricon - The Shadowthrone


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jun 21, 2017)

Through the Deep Dark Valley by the Oh Hellos. On repeat. A lot.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Bjork - Debut


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Kaka de luxe - Canciones malditas


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Lush - Spooky


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

The Grateful Dead - s/t


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

The Byrds - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 21, 2017)

Lie - Megurine Luka


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

Cream - Fresh Cream


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 22, 2017)

Gorillaz - Do Ya Thing


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

Cream - Disraeli Gears


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

Cream - Wheels of Fire


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

v/a - Nuggets vol. 09 Acid Rock


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

The Allman Brothers Band - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

The Allman Brothers Band - Idlewild South


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

The Allman Brothers Band - Eat A Peach


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

The Allman Brothers Band - Brothers and Sisters


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

New Riders of the Purple Sage - New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 23, 2017)

Witness - Katy Perry


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Powerglide


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Gypsy Cowboy


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

New Riders of the Purple Sage - Panama Red


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

Railroad Earth - The Black Bear Sessions


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

First Aid Kit - The Lion's Roar


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

Melechesh - Enki


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

My brothers head as he hits himself with him 3ds out of rage.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 25, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Aftermath


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Aealo

Interesting Greek black metal.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Κατά τον δαίμονα εαυτού


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 25, 2017)

My Guinea Pigs begging for more food even though they already have two bowls full.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2017)

Sigh - Scenario IV - Dread Dreams


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2017)

My mom trying out ringtones for her new phone mango


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2017)

Cloak of Altering - The Night Comes Illuminated with Death


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

Deathspell Omega - Si Monvmentvm Reqvires, Circvmspice


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2017)

Dissection - The Somberlain


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 29, 2017)

Gorillaz- Plastic Beach


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2017)

Dream Evil - In the Night


----------



## forestyne (Jun 29, 2017)

not reallly a song, butim in one of those moods where this is perfect to fade away to


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2017)

forestyne said:


> not reallly a song, butim in one of those moods where this is perfect to fade away to



LOL, I'm listening to one those live right now!


----------



## kelpy (Jun 30, 2017)

it just calms me


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - The Lord Weird Slough Feg


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

The sound of my AC.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Some random stuff with Totta N?slund since mom's watching some documentary about him, lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Continuing to listen to Falconer - Chapters From A Vale Forlorn from yesterday.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

Moonsorrow - Suden uni


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2017)

Finntroll - Nattf?dd


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Some Elton John vinyl record mom put on.. good stuff


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2017)

^I have to check out his stuff sometime.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

^Yeah, saw him live last night actually  

Think it was "Don't Shoot Me I'm Only the Piano Player" album she had on, Crocodile Rock was on it at least


----------



## Peter (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

Gorillaz - Every Planet We Reach Is Dead


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)

Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes


One of my very first metal albums :3


----------



## gh0st (Jul 7, 2017)

Dude m-flo is sooo good. 

But right now I'm listening to Mitch and Mike Gordon - this is how it feels. 

Some chill wave jazz Japanese soul singing.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

The Electric Prunes - I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

Shrines album by Purity Ring, gosh it's so good x_x


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

some sort of metal song blasting from next door


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

Glasser, love her voice


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2017)

Immolation - Unholy Cult


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Don McLean - American Pie


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

What a convenient time to be listening to 7am Animal Crossing music amiright ;w;


----------



## carp (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 11, 2017)

Gorillaz - Every Planet We Reach Is Dead


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2017)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade. Gotta say, this isn't really doing anything for me.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Vader - Necropolis


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 12, 2017)

It's everyday bro-Jake Paul/Team 10 XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello 12pm~


----------



## piske (Jul 12, 2017)

Purity Ring, _Shrines_.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2017)

This song is stuck n my head lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2017)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Unhallowed

Meh.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes - Roundabout


----------



## uyumin (Jul 13, 2017)

HUMBLE. - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Beyond Creation - The Aura


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2017)

Amon Amarth - Jomsviking


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric in Design


----------



## uyumin (Jul 15, 2017)

Versace On The Floor - Bruno Mars


----------



## Trystin (Jul 15, 2017)

Love is the Weapon ~ Never Shout Never


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Hedley- Kiss You Inside Out

Been going on a spree of throwbacks :')


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 16, 2017)

Sistar - lonely 
:'D


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

Immolation - Shadows In The Light


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Russian


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

Nocturnus - Thresholds


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve Void & No Mondays - Chemistry (ft. Clara Mae) (Electus Remix)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

Kansas - Carry on My Wayward Son


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Electus- Beyond The Stars


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2017)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 17, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Lone Digger


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## piske (Jul 17, 2017)

Listening to that new-ish Phantogram(!).


----------



## uyumin (Jul 17, 2017)

Hate It Or Love It - The Game, 50 Cent


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2017)

Starkill - Shadow Sleep


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 19, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Star Scat


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2017)

Vader - The Empire


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

The Light- Regina Spektor


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 20, 2017)

I have headphones that connect through Bluetooth to the tv. So Wheel of Fortune


----------



## CrackersPlease (Jul 20, 2017)

Dillinja & Mystery - Deep Love


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 21, 2017)

Gorillaz - Every Planet We Reach Is Dead


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Mercenary - 11 Dreams


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Some old vinyl with 50s songs my mom put on xD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2017)

Seven Kingdoms - Brothers of the Night


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 21, 2017)

Pandora Radio

Station: 60's/70's/80's hits!

Song: You make my dreams come true - Hall & Oats

I love this station


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Buffy Sainte-Marie - Sometimes When I Get to Thinkin'


----------



## uyumin (Jul 21, 2017)

XO TOUR Llif3 - Lil Uzi Vert


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## uyumin (Jul 21, 2017)

Bad and Boujee - Migos


----------



## lostvillager (Jul 21, 2017)

EXO's new album


----------



## hybristophile6 (Jul 21, 2017)

nine inch nails - the becoming


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Jim Yosef - End Of Time (Halcyon Remix)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 22, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa9PkDZkyHg


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 22, 2017)

The Megas - Gamma Unchained


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Royal Thunder - CVI


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Artizan - Ancestral Energy

Kickass heavy metal.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jul 22, 2017)

City of stars - Logic


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

HammerFall - Infected


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

The fire alarm going off in the building next to mine.

Other than that, I'm listening to hyper potions.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

HammerFall - (r)Evolution


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes - Fragile

One of the best goddamn albums of all time!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

Dragonforce - Valley of the Damned


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Yes - Fragile
> 
> One of the best goddamn albums of all time!



I beg to differ lel

Anyways the TV and whatever sounds outside ^^


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 23, 2017)

Tidal Rush by DJ Octavio featuring Callie vs Marie Splatoon 2 dope af


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 23, 2017)

Every breath you take - The Police


----------



## MayorKarlee (Jul 23, 2017)

The Office US version on Netflix while I play ACNL.


----------



## uyumin (Jul 23, 2017)

Tone it Down - Gucci Mane


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

SMNM - Million ft. Compulsive


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Dragonforce - Maximum Overload

Marc Hudson is a superior vocalist to ZP Theart.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

The bird sounds outside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Byrds - Younger Than Yesterday

Need to take a break from metal...feeling burnt out from it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Marcia Strassman - The Flower Children

Spacing out to that Summer of Love mixtape I found.. has so many good old things from back in the days


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

The Byrds - The Notorious Byrd Brothers


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Aerosol Grey Machine


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Sirius xm radio. Switching between 70's and 80's stations


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Least We Can Do Is Wave To Each Other


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2017)

oh my childhood clip...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Van Der Graaf Generator - H To He, Who Am the Only One


----------



## boring (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a chrome extension where it plays the hourly music according to my timezone, so.... 11pm acnl music :')


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

Camel - Mirage


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 24, 2017)

Mega Man 3 - Title Screen
one of the best tunes from the 8-bit era in my opinion


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

King Crimson - Lizard


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Neonfly - Outshine the Sun


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

STRESSED OUT BY 21 PILOTS.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Beatophone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

At the tail end of Dream Evil - In the Night


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

A Helloween marathon starting w/ Master of the Rings


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

MADONNA AND IT'S ALL JAKE'S FAULT!


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes - Heart of the Sunrise


----------



## uyumin (Jul 26, 2017)

Slippery - Migos


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

The silence of the night at 01:20.
Except from them noises that convince you that there's a murderer out to get you, but the noises are probably coming from next door.


----------



## 2004gus (Jul 26, 2017)

My self crying because my family hates me because I'm s furry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marie from the aristocats

- - - Post Merge - - -

Marie from the aristocats


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

IT'S FREAKING 2AM, I NEED TO SLEEP.

That's DEFINATELY a sound...


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes - Siberian Khatru


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Kansas - s/t


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2017)

Leave out all the rest - linkin park


----------



## therian (Jul 27, 2017)

Blackpink - As if your Last


----------



## Loriii (Jul 27, 2017)

Toto - Africa


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Kansas - Song For America


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes - South Side of the Sky


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

The Eden Project - Wake Up


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Kansas - Masque


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Kansas - Leftoverture

Amazing album.


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 28, 2017)

Listen to Soul, Listen to Blues - Safia


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Grim Reaper - Rock You to Hell


----------



## emilyo (Jul 28, 2017)

She Smiled Sweetly - The Rolling Stones


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Kansas - Leftoverture
> 
> Amazing album.



This reminded me how great Kansas is, especially this album, a prog rock masterpiece, and inspired a re-listen, so now I'm hearing
Kansas - Miracles out of Nowhere


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Actually saw Kansas here a few years ago (they're all like old men with badly fitted jeans) but it was still cool. Can't say I listen to em a lot though.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Continuing a Primal Fear marathon.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Kansas - Point of Know Return

Another fine album.


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

Stephanie Says - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2017)

Swang- Rae Sremmurd


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Psychotic Waltz discography


----------



## uyumin (Jul 31, 2017)

T-Shirt - Migos


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Beatophone


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

Kerry Marsh's arrangement of Devil May Care bc I'm a huge jazz nerd


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Kai Band - Touch


----------



## carp (Aug 1, 2017)

whats it gonna be - h "two" o, platnum


----------



## boring (Aug 1, 2017)

life is strange soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Diablo Swing Orchestra discography


----------



## hzl (Aug 1, 2017)

the thunderstorm outside r/n


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Crystal Viper discog.


----------



## hamster (Aug 2, 2017)

radiohead - idioteque


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2017)

wanted to listen to this trash radio they have up north but i can't be bothered to get windows media player lol






this have to do lel


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 2, 2017)

Light plane -vocal mix from smash wii u only bc i found a amiibo explote that makes it do NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso -  Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso


----------



## alesha (Aug 3, 2017)

Stressed Out


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2017)

6 of the following songs:
Pop it, Don't drop it.
Splatoon 2: Tide goes out (Marie Solo)
Splatoon 2: Tidal Rush (Both Callie and Marie)
Splatoon 2: Bomb Rush Blush (Callie Solo)
Spy- Gentleman
In the hall of the Mountain King (Technopop version)
Kicky Kicky Flow

I hope one of these intrigues you, this is most likely my best playlist for inspiration and walking around in general (for me!)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> In the hall of the Mountain King (Technopop version)



As in, the song originally by Savatage? If so, then I'm intrigued.

Anyways, now listening to Stormwarrior marathon


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

rita ora - how we do


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

real cool take on this old 60s gem..  Love how they have a more canny sound than Margaret & Bunnies though that only makes it almost better


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

^ Sounds pretty good.

White Wizzard - Over the Top


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2017)

chariot by beach house!~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

the old original of this song c:


----------



## emilyo (Aug 3, 2017)

These Days - Nico


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish

\m/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

soo goooddd


----------



## emilyo (Aug 3, 2017)

Howling at the Moon - Ramones


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Sheila said:


> soo goooddd



Pretty good! Might have to check out more of her.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Parov Stelar - Catgroove


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

@Psydye.. do it, she's amazing






omfg im laughing so hard.. "spag bol" lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

spag bog.. wth xD


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2017)

i'm actually not listenign to this right now, i just had oingo boingo on earlier while i was lifting


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Black Veil Brides - We Stitch These Wounds

Approaching them w/ an open mind. One song in and I'm already not impressed. We'll see how it goes though.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, that album was pretty bad. Gonna check out their second and see if it's any better.

Black Veil Brides - Set the World On Fire


----------



## uyumin (Aug 4, 2017)

DNA. - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2017)

Vicious Rumors marathon


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Electric Light Orchestra - Turn to Stone


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Electric Light Orchestra - Standin' In the Rain


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

a lot of lady gaga


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

X Japan - Vanishing Vision

I haven't a clue what they're saying but it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 6, 2017)

masterpiece


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Stormwitch marathon

X Japan was NOT cutting it for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Stormwitch witch marathon
> 
> X Japan was NOT cutting it for me.



They early indie thrash stuff and their two-three first mainstream stuff are good, not a fan of Dahlia and their more soft rock things.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Electric Light Orchestra - Standin' in the Rain


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

maybe there'll come a time when I won't be sad
and lonely


----------



## Loriii (Aug 8, 2017)

except I'm listening the song on my player


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes - Sound Chaser


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Aug 9, 2017)

My Chemical Romance Lyrics

When I was a young boy,
My father took me into the city
To see a marching band.

He said, "Son when you grow up,
Would you be the savior of the broken,
The beaten and the damned?"
He said "Will you defeat them,
Your demons, and all the non-believers,
The plans that they have made?"
"Because one day I'll leave you,
A phantom to lead you in the summer,
To join The Black Parade."

When I was a young boy,
My father took me into the city
To see a marching band.
He said, "Son when you grow up,
Would you be the saviour of the broken,
The beaten and the damned?"

Sometimes I get the feeling she's watching over me.
And other times I feel like I should go.
And through it all, the rise and fall, the bodies in the streets.
And when you're gone we want you all to know.

We'll carry on,
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And in my heart I can't contain it
The anthem won't explain it.

A world that sends you reeling from decimated dreams
Your misery and hate will kill us all.
So paint it black and take it back
Let's shout it loud and clear
Defiant to the end we hear the call

To carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're broken and defeated
Your weary widow marches

On and on we carry through the fears
Ooh oh ohhhh
Disappointed faces of your peers
Ooh oh ohhhh
Take a look at me cause I could not care at all

Do or die, you'll never make me
Because the world will never take my heart
Go and try, you'll never break me
We want it all, we wanna play this part
I won't explain or say I'm sorry
I'm unashamed, I'm gonna show my scar
Give a cheer for all the broken
Listen here, because it's who we are
I'm just a man, I'm not a hero
Just a boy, who had to sing this song
I'm just a man, I'm not a hero
I
Don't
Care!

We'll carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're dead and gone believe me
Your memory will carry on
We'll carry on
And though you're broken and defeated
Your weary widow marches on

Do or die, you'll never make me
Because the world will never take my heart
Go and try, you'll never break me
We want it all, we wanna play this part (We'll carry on)

Do or die, you'll never make me (We'll carry on)
Because the world will never take my heart (We'll carry on)
Go and try, you'll never break me
We want it all, we wanna play this part
(We'll carry on!)


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 9, 2017)

Caravan Palace - Wonda


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 9, 2017)

Illenium - Crawl Outta Love (feat. Annika Wells)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2017)

About to finish my Grave Digger marathon.


----------



## uyumin (Aug 11, 2017)

XXX. FEAT. U2 - Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2017)

About to finish my Morgana Lefay marathon


----------



## Haskell (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown

<3


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Aug 13, 2017)

Nine in the Afternoon
Panic! at the Disco
-
Back to the streets where we began
Feeling as good as lovers can, you know
Well, now we're feeling so good
Pickin' up things we shouldn't read
It looks like the end of history as we know
It's just the end of the world
Back to the street where we began
Feeling as good as love, you could, you can
Into a place, where thoughts can bloom
Into a room where it's nine in the afternoon
And we know that it could be
And we know that it should
And you know that you feel it too
'Cause it's nine in the afternoon
Your eyes are the size of the moon
You could 'cause you can so you do
We're feeling so good
Just the way that we do
When it's nine in the afternoon
Your eyes are the size of the moon
You could 'cause you can so you do
We're feeling so good
Back to the street
Down to our feet
Losing the feeling of feeling unique
Do you know what I mean?
Back to the place, hey
Where we used to say
Man it feels good to feel this way
Now I know what I mean
Back to the street, back to the place,
Back to the room where it all began
Back to the street, back to the place,
Back to the room where it all began
'Cause it's nine in the afternoon
Your eyes are the size of the moon
You could 'cause you can so you do
We're feeling so good
Just the way that we do
When it's nine in the afternoon


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2017)

Helstar - Glory of Chaos


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 14, 2017)

These two songs​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Aug 14, 2017)

Heavy dirty soul - t?p

"There's an infestation in my mind's imagination,
I hope that they choke on smoke 'cause I'm smoking them out the basement,
This is not rap, this is not hip-hop,
Just another attempt to make the voices stop,
Rapping to prove nothing, just writing to say something,
'Cause I wasn't the only one who wasn't rushing to say nothing,
This doesn't mean I lost my dream,
It's just right now I got a really crazy mind to clean.

Gangsters don't cry,
Therefore, therefore I'm,
Mr. Misty-eyed, therefore I'm.

Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?

Nah, I didn't understand a thing you said,
If I didn't know better I'd guess you're all already dead,
Mindless zombies walking around with a limp and a hunch,
Saying stuff like, "You only live once."
You've got one time to figure it out,
One time to twist and one time to shout,
One time to think and I say we start now,
Sing it with me if you know what I'm talking about.

Gangsters don't cry,
Therefore, therefore I'm,
Mr. Misty-eyed, therefore I'm.

Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?

Death inspires me like a dog inspires a rabbit. [2x]

Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
Can you save, can you save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
For me, for me, uh
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?

Can you save, can you save my?save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?
Can you save, can you save my?save my?
Can you save my heavydirtysoul?"


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Caravan Palace - s/t


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

Megadeth - Five Magics

(Inspired by the book master of the five magics)

bestow upon me knowledge
wizard all-knowing all-wise!
I want to rule my kingdom
make sweet the breeze, not once defiled!
dethrone the evil prince's iron fists in velvet gloves of sin
parade the grey robed monks, the vestal virtues
and wheel the wyvern's in!!
let the ceremony consecrate the mairrage
let me be the protege of five magics!

Gimme Alchemy!
Gimme Wizardry!
Gimme Sorcery!
Thermatology!
Electricity!

Magic if you please!
Master all of these!
Bring him to his knees!
I master, five magics!
Possessed with horrible torment!
I master magics "5"
Hunting the abyss lord
Only one will stay alive
He who lives by the sword, will surely also die!
He who lives in sin, will surely live the lie!








- - - Post Merge - - -

please listen to the song, it's my second favorite song on "Rust In Peace"

- - - Post Merge - - -



AimeeTheMayor said:


> Heavy dirty soul - t?p
> 
> "There's an infestation in my mind's imagination,
> I hope that they choke on smoke 'cause I'm smoking them out the basement,
> ...



oh yeah and you're awesome mate this song is too good bro.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

Machinae Supremacy marathon


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes - Roundabout

One of my favorites from the group, and one of their most well-known


----------



## Polymorphous Rex (Aug 16, 2017)

Pogo Winnie the Pooh dance remix(!)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Random Rival Sons stuff.. Mom really wanted me to tag along to their concert on friday but honestly so not my music lel

(how do they even sound like Thin Lizzy.. wtf)


----------



## Polymorphous Rex (Aug 16, 2017)

Also thissssssss
https://youtu.be/SWSz_PAfgNc

Flashback to when I was trying to learn this on the ukulele.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2017)

Dream Evil marathon

Love this band.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

love how i know nothing about swedish music unless it's like 70s left/political lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2017)

^Seriously, I can name like 10 or so metal bands! XD

Dream Evil
HammerFall
Tad Morose
Nocturnal Rites
Morgana Lefay
Arch Enemy
Machinae Supremacy
Dark Tranquillity
At the Gates
In Flames
Bathory
Amon Amarth
Deathstars

..probably quite a few others I can't name atm.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

i heard of hammerfall but they are pretty famous so lol

but yeah not into that kind of music anyways so probs why lel.

also listening to the tv idk what's on tho haha


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes - Sound Chaser


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 17, 2017)

Paul Damixie - Get Lost


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2017)

Moana soundtrack XD


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

At the tail end of Sanctuary - Into the Mirror Black, about to start Sanctuary - The Year the Sun Died.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Gorillaz - Stylo


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

SNSD - Holiday

- - - Post Merge - - -



velvete said:


> Moana soundtrack XD



IT CALLS MEEEEE AND NO ONE KNOWSSSS HOW FAR IT GOESSSS


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2017)

Lu?s C?lia - Mem?ria (1977)

I swear this dude is pure awesomeness, if you haven't checked him up.. go do so now!


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2017)

i noticed i only really like beatles songs when theyre done by other people


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

Beyonce- Formation


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2017)

Fleshy said:


>



die antwoord is so iconic lol
--

I'm listening to Last Year - alt-J


----------



## pinkcotton (Aug 18, 2017)

Trahin' The Camp from Tarzan ~ I've gotten this habit of A/C full blast, Disney music all the way up, and playing acnl ((((


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2017)

Metal Church - Hanging in the Balance


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Xan Griffin - Leo (feat. N?ONH?ART)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Powerwolf - Preachers of the Night


----------



## Aquari (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)

goddess


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2017)

Firewind marathon


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## uyumin (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 23, 2017)

A stream on twitch...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

some late 60s compilation of hippie music


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

thanks tina :^)


----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2017)

LiS Before the storm dynamic theme
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9NG3kyp4yVTVHFwakxpOF9lcEk/view


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Aug 23, 2017)

Save that **** - Lil Peep
https://open.spotify.com/track/0S0vWvyZ6Rc79TXkWxT9QA


----------



## uyumin (Aug 23, 2017)

A Tale of 2 Citiez - J. Cole


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2017)

Steel Prophet marathon


----------



## carp (Aug 26, 2017)

f e r g a li c i o u s definition make those boys go loco


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2017)

Cringing at how bad Taylor Swift's new song is.


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Cringing at how bad Taylor Swift's new song is.



Still not as bad a Katy Perry's "Swish Swish" imo


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 26, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> Still not as bad a Katy Perry's "Swish Swish" imo



You're saying that to the wrong person boi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Cringing at how bad Taylor Swift's new song is.



not that i ever liked her but yea.

anyways listening to this summer of love soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2017)

Echoes of Eternity - The Forgotten Goddess


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2017)

I tried to find you but it's useless
and I tried to speak but it's useless
_and I tried to find you but it's useless_






I really like the lyrics in this song!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't You Want Me - The Human League


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2017)

Edguy - Hellfire Club


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## uyumin (Aug 28, 2017)

Notorious Thugs - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## mapleshine (Aug 28, 2017)

Saved-Khalid


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes - Long Distance Runaround


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2017)

I Want to Break Free - Queen


----------



## Greys0n (Aug 29, 2017)

Eskimo Callboy - Crystals


----------



## Aquari (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 29, 2017)

Uttumori said:


>



listen to this guys. this is gold right here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2017)

I Wanna Dance With Somebody - Whitney Houston


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes - No Opportunity Necessary, No Experience Needed


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 30, 2017)

I would be listening to splatoon, cold play, or one republic right now, but Mungo Jerry - In the Summertime is an exception 

I ironically found this on a meme video. What I am listening is a more crisper version (and a remix) so thats just the original version. (The remix is telmini edited)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2017)

Metallica - Kill' em All


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2017)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning

Thrash metal masterpiece!


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 30, 2017)

In the bus listening to everyone shaking their heads calling the cops on a drunk woman with kids in the car. Won't be listening to anything for a while.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2017)

Metallica - Master of Puppets

Another thrash classic.


----------



## ellarella (Aug 30, 2017)

Grouper - Heavy Water/I'd Rather Be Sleeping

relaxing and somber folk-ambient(?). that one's more song-y than most of her stuff


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2017)

Metallica - s/t

A bit overrated, but still awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2017)

Grass Roots - Let's Live For Today


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 31, 2017)

Lana Del Rey - Lust For Life (Official Video) ft. The Weeknd


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 31, 2017)

Not actively listening to anything but I have Kesha's "Praying" stuck in my head. Which isn't a bad thing, it's a good song.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

ollie king - too fast


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Beatles - Lovely Rita


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Beatles - Lovely Rita



That's a good song. But then again pretty much all of their songs are good.

I'm not listening to anything rn but I do have Golden Slumbers stuck in my head (which also happens to be a Beatles song.)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

yeah man especially sgt. pepper

Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart 

^^V peace man


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah man especially sgt. pepper



YSSS OMGGGGG

It's my fav album of theirs lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2017)

Metallica - Death Magnetic


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> The Doors - Light My Fire



I haven't listened to The Doors in such a long time, I really must rectify that!

Anyways, now listening to:

Chrome Division - Booze, Broads and Beelzebub


----------



## squidpops (Sep 1, 2017)

Tape Five - Bad Boy Good Man


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

An endless slew of 80s synth pop. Stranger Things inspired it and it's really good for while I'm sitting here working on art.


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 1, 2017)

No Phun Intended album by my bean, Tyler Joseph! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2017)

What an awesome song. Straight out of 1987.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2017)

^The 80's had some great music!

Anyways, listening to Anthrax - Among the Living


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 2, 2017)

Association - Windy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

Kansas- The Wall


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

Iiris Viljanen - ?rstavikens Strand

listening to some world music channel that the public service radio has and it's was p good actually


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

Spear said:


>



yes yes omGEE

also new rules by dua lipa
eee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2017)

Bob Dylan & Emmylou Harris - One More Cup Of Coffee


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 5, 2017)

Koi Dance- Hoshino Gen


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)

Exodus - Shovel Headed Kill Machine


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2017)

Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Tindersticks & Lhasa - Hey Lucinda


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2017)

Exodus - Blood In Blood Out


----------



## michan (Sep 6, 2017)

been listening to Sunmi - Gashina


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Lu?s C?lia - Canto do desertor

lie down.. try not.. to cry


----------



## Keegui (Sep 6, 2017)

Breaking Benjamin - You
Breaking Benjamin is one of my favorite bands!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2017)

not even the best poppy family song but so memorable to me 4 some reason


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes - Everydays


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

My ac.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

Overkill - Necroshine


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 7, 2017)

This.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2017)

Overkill - Bloodletting


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 8, 2017)

Gorillaz - The Swagga


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Sep 8, 2017)

XXXTENTACION - Jocelyn Flores


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Overkill - ReliXIV


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 8, 2017)

Rock and Roll by Avril Lavigne


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Tame Impala - Currents

Bit different from their first 2 albums but I like it!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Dedede Fusion Collab - Siivagunner


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2017)

MGMT - MGMT


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Gourmet Race Fusion Collab - Siivagunner

EDIT: Well, ****. Double post.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2017)

Lush - Spooky


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2017)

This.
And this.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2017)

Death Angel - Relentless Retribution


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes - The Prophet


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Ros Sereysothea - Chnam Oun 16

(dunno if I got the title right lol but I think it's that one)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Jorge Palma - Come Morpheus


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2017)

Eleanor Bodel - One Way Ticket


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2017)

Todd Rundgren - Something/Anything?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2017)

lie

down

try

not

to

cry


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2017)

Finnish bibble studies

dont ask


----------



## Bcat (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 14, 2017)

i've been listening to thomas bangalter's ventura all day


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Pretty self-explanatory :3


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Trundle (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2017)

Testament - Practice What You Preach

Not bad but definitely one of the less interesting Bay Area thrash bands.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2017)

Iron & Wine - The Creek Drank the Cradle


----------



## Haskell (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2017)

Iron & Wine - Our Endless Numbered Days


----------



## Arjh (Sep 17, 2017)

ASOT, I'm really starting to think I'm the only one into trance music, not that commercial edm s**t


----------



## NathanBros (Sep 17, 2017)

News on web radio.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes - Time and a Word


----------



## Ackee (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Sep 18, 2017)

A Boogie Wit Da Hoodie - Drowning (WATER) ft Kodak Black [Official Audio]


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2017)

Vektor - Outer Isolation

Not a fan of the vocals but the music itself is pretty good!


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes - Going For The One

Found a box set of Yes' (earlier) discography in a closet yesterday and felt like giving them a listen today (again...)


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2017)

Was listening to Madrost - The Essence of Time Matches No Flesh

Didn't care for the vocals(again), but the music was good!

Now onto Sodom - Obsessed by Cruelty


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2017)

Fleet Foxes - Helplessness Blues

My therapist introduced me to this band. Pretty decent indie folk!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2017)

Listening to some compilation with Jos? Carlos Schwarz... so good!


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2017)

Poets of the Fall - Signs of Life

Alan Wake got me into this band.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Watching the movie Trolls to attempt to calm whining/bratty children that spawned from my sister


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2017)

Poets of the Fall - Revolution Roulette


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2017)

if you peel away the skin is there anybody there?


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## tifachu (Sep 20, 2017)

i hecking love the way audiotree films all their sessions, its like.. eyegasm and eargasm at once


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2017)

Sodom - Sodom


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 21, 2017)

Jaymes Young - Stone


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

Super Mama Djombo - Julia


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2017)

Sabbat - History of a Time to Come


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 21, 2017)

The Clash - Rock the Casbah


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> The Clash - Rock the Casbah



Gr9 song

I'm gonna listen to it rn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Gr9 song
> 
> I'm gonna listen to it rn



ROCK THE CASH BAR. (classic misheard lyrics but yeah is gud).


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

Destruction - The Least Successful Human Cannonbal

Bit of an oddball in their discography. Is more neo-thrash than straight up thrash metal.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 22, 2017)

Justice - D.A.N.C.E


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

Destruction - The Antichrist


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

^Nightwish is awesome!


----------



## Haskell (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2017)

Destruction - Day of Reckoning


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 23, 2017)

Justice - Genesis


----------



## Haskell (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Ackee (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2017)

Kreator - Coma of Souls


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

Kansas - Dust in the Wind


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2017)

Not listening to anything but I do have the Rainbow Road theme from Mario Kart: Super Circuit stuck in my head lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2017)

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 24, 2017)

Justice - Randy


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 25, 2017)

_Stars_ by Skillet


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2017)

Some group from Cabo Verde called "Black Power", pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2017)

Kreator - Enemy of God


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 25, 2017)

Dramatic music: Hawaii 5 oh it playing

Now it's the theme song


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2017)

Laaz Rockit - Know Your Enemy


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Sep 25, 2017)

The Vengeful One by Disturbed
(via Skillet Radio on Pandora)​


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2017)

This may have popped up before, but in case someone hasn't heard it (I hadn't until last week!), it's a great Animal Crossing remix album:






For instant relaxation


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

random jos? carlos schwarz songs


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Sep 26, 2017)

as of right now i am listening to the Holy Musical Batman play on youtube. Got to get my daily dose of insanity.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Justice-Ohio


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Sep 26, 2017)

Blood in the Cut - K.Flay


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2017)

Candlemass - Candlemass

Not sure why the volume is so low on this but whatever!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Sep 27, 2017)

JeL - Funk Like We Used To


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2017)

Trouble - Plastic Green Head


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 27, 2017)

Justice - On'n'On


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2017)

Deathstars - The Perfect Cult


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2017)

Love this girl.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2017)

Checking out some Artillery.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Espurr (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2017)

Reverend Bizarre - Crush the Insects


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2017)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## Haskell (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Oct 1, 2017)

It was "Nobody's Real" by PM5K but now "Bleed It Out" but Linkin Park


----------



## Haskell (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2017)

Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

bathtub mermaid - mili


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Oct 1, 2017)

My favourite band, Beach House


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2017)

Avatarium - Avatarium


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2017)

The Sword - High Country


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

The Clash - I Fought the Law


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2017)

Saint Vitus - Hallow's Victim/The Walking Dead

It's not that great.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 2, 2017)

s/o to my high school friend for showing me this band; I hope you're well, wherever you are.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2017)

Pentagram - Be forewarned


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2017)

whatever new leaf sounds and music...


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2017)

Manilla Road - Mystification


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2017)

Esoteric - Epistemological Despondency


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2017)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2017)

Super Mama Djombo's "Na Camban?a" album. Real gud.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2017)

Esoteric - Subconscious Dissolution Into the Continuum


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

diggin this <3


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2017)

you belong among the wildflowers


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

so good...


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2017)

Manilla Road - The Courts of Chaos


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2017)

Trouble - Run to the Light


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2017)

This.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2017)

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

Some Queen compilation


----------



## Haskell (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2017)

Powerwolf - Preachers of the Night


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2017)

Wednesday 13 - Transylvania 90210: Songs of Death, Dying, and the Dead


----------



## Haskell (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2017)

Argus - Beyond the Martyrs


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## tae (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah yeah, I know, it's still October, but still it's a good song to listen to.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2017)

Up All Night - The War On Drugs


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2017)

Artizan - The Furthest Reaches


----------



## Haskell (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2017)

Striker - Eyes In the Night


----------



## mitfy (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2017)

Layton's Mystery Journey: Girls - Kana Nishino


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2017)

Striker - City of Gold


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## boring (Oct 11, 2017)

6/10 - dodie clark


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2017)

Rob Zombie - The Sinister Urge


----------



## kelpy (Oct 12, 2017)

bernard herrmann - twisted nerve 
idk its very calming to me..


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2017)

Wednesday 13 - Skeletons


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2017)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2017)

the animation just makes me so happy


----------



## Citrine (Oct 14, 2017)

florida kilos lana del rey


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2017)

Ross the Boss - Hailstorm


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2017)

Powerwolf - Blood of the Saints


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2017)

Powerwolf - Preachers of the Night


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2017)

Steel Prophet - Messiah


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2017)

This. I am loving Beck's newest album.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2017)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Curse of Twisted Tower


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Stevie Nicks - When We Love Again


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Jag Panzer - The Age of Mastery


----------



## unravel (Oct 19, 2017)

greafer - Letting Go


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

music like this makes me want to smile


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Riot - Rock City


----------



## Haskell (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Riot - Fire Down Under


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

Judy Collins - Hey Nelly Nelly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Lifehouse - Hanging by a Moment


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2017)

Cage - Darker Than Black


----------



## namiieco (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## SomeonePC (Oct 20, 2017)

Give it Up - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2017)

Cage - Hell Destroyer


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2017)

Omen - The Curse


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 21, 2017)

The Deli-5:32PM


----------



## ok.sean (Oct 22, 2017)

magic mountain by the drums


----------



## monday (Oct 23, 2017)

life lesson - dodie clark


----------



## unravel (Oct 23, 2017)

[ALBUM] Lights - Skin & Earth
https://open.spotify.com/album/2mIXb9B938B1rel6OaRrrZ


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

Cage - Ancient Evil


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2017)

Charlie Puth - Betty Boop (Original Mix)


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2017)

Seven Kingdoms - The Fire Is Mine


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

The original broadway cast recording of In The Heights


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2017)

Death Angel - Killing Season


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Remna Schwarz - Kerensa (live) 

yeah probably posted this like 2934 times already but i love it


----------



## Nightray (Oct 25, 2017)

Avenged Sevenfold - Scream ♡


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes - Beyond and Before


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2017)

Bob Marley - No Woman, no cry


----------



## CharlieIsCrossing (Oct 26, 2017)

Havana - Camila Cabello


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2017)

Falconer - Northwind


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2017)

Melechesh - Sphynx


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Some Bob Marley compilation


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2017)

Some Rotting Christ.


----------



## unravel (Oct 27, 2017)

Why - Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2017)

Satyricon - Volcano

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


>



Apparently this has been banned in my country...so I can't listen to it.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2017)

MIC Drop my *****


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Satyricon - Volcano
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



that sucks  try changing country (i usually have mine to portugal or stuff)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Sanctus Diavolos


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2017)

Rotting Christ - Aealo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2017)

^Haven't heard Avatar in some time. I must change that.

Carach Angren - Where the Corpses Sink Forever


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 29, 2017)

^ I just found this band and I am happy I did. Thank you Youtube suggestions.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2017)

Dimmu Borgir - Spiritual Black Dimensions


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/jouzik-records/remna-schwarz-so-much-2-give-outro

this, real gud stuff


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2017)

Sigh - Infidel Art

Very unique black metal band.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2017)

Sabbat - Envenom


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

PaperCat said:


>



oml, someone on tbt knows of zi:kill aha, awesome.


----------



## unravel (Oct 31, 2017)

Gorillaz - Garage Palace


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2017)

Sabbat - Disembody


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2017)

grandson - Blood // Water





- - - Post Merge - - -

SIAM?S - "The Wolf"


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2017)

Winterhorde - Nebula


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2017)

Fen - Epoch


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2017)

Galneryus - The Flag of Punishment


----------



## Skyzeri (Nov 2, 2017)

Euphoria - Polyphia


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

so good and i totes wanna go to his concert saturday mang!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2017)

Galneryus - Advance to the Fall


----------



## namiieco (Nov 2, 2017)

i didn't even know the lyrics but it made me sad


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2017)

Galneryus - Beyond the End of Despair...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Jeannine (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2017)

Concerto Moon - From Father to Son


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## unravel (Nov 4, 2017)

Princess Chelsea - The Cigarette Duet


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2017)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 4, 2017)

LO-FI LE-VI - Sweater


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2017)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## chamsae (Nov 4, 2017)

since we're alone - niall horan


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## NathanBros (Nov 5, 2017)

Pat Benatar - Heartbreaker


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm at the tail end of Lancer's self-titled.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2017)

Falconer - Northwind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Yuzu (Nov 6, 2017)

Chiakiiii T_T


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2017)

Judas Priest - Killing Machine


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2017)

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## Kalle (Nov 8, 2017)

Tinnitus


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2017)

yes it's that good hehe


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2017)

Motorhead - Iron Fist


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 8, 2017)

What I am currently listening to at the moment is Truth of One's Whereabouts (Shinjutsu no Yukue) of .hack//G.U. Vol.2//Reminisce.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2017)

At the tail end of Motorhead's 1916, about to start their March or Die album.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2017)

Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse (album)


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2017)

Saxon - Rock the Nations...can't say I'm overly huge on Saxon, they're not bad....but there are better NWoBHM bands out there(Iron Maiden, Motorhead, etc.)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2017)

Chastain - The 7th of Never


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 10, 2017)

I Miss You - Clean Bandit and Julia Micheals


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2017)

if i believe you by the 1975


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2017)

Chastain - The Voice of the Cult


----------



## mitfy (Nov 10, 2017)

i love this song sm


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2017)

Hell - Human Remains


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Dark Enough - Amanda Lopiccolo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2017)

Dark Forest - The Awakening


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2017)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Down Among the Deadmen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2017)

Slough Feg - Hardworlder


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 13, 2017)

Guster - Careful 
       ♪♫♬


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2017)

Falconer - Black Moon Rising


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

mastodon - sultan's curse


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2017)

cammy said:


> mastodon - sultan's curse



I haven't heard Mastodon in ages...I take it that's from their new album?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 13, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I haven't heard Mastodon in ages...I take it that's from their new album?



ye


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2017)

Elvenking - Heathenreel


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 14, 2017)

_We Got the Power_ by Gorillaz


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## adiosToreador (Nov 14, 2017)

the tv on acnl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWcvbLpJhbI


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2017)

Some Miles Davis.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2017)

Jos? Jorge Letria - At? Ao Pesco?o (album, 1972)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2017)

Ensiferum - Unsung Heroes


----------



## Capella (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2017)

Trivium - The Crusade


----------



## Tessie (Nov 17, 2017)

ive been listening to this almost daily for a month now


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Abel Ganz - The Dangers Of Strangers (Bonus Track)


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2017)

Cloak of Altering - I Reached For the Light that Drowned In Your Mouth


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

In Tongues by Joji


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 18, 2017)

Joel's cover of Dragon's Dilda. I only listen to high quality metal. (This is the only high quality metal song)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2017)

Atreyu - The Curse

Metalcore is proving to be a difficult genre for me to get into.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2017)

Protest the Hero - Kezia


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

The "A M?e" record by Jos? M?rio Branco.. real good!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2017)

Bleeding Through - Portrait of the Goddess


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2017)

lie down try not to cry


----------



## Limon (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 20, 2017)

help me I can't stop listening to Steve Perry and Journey


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2017)

Blessed by a Broken Heart - All Is Fair In Love and War

Eh, it's alright. I like their 2nd album much more.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 21, 2017)

*Via Pandora:* _Jekyll and Hyde_ by 5FDP


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2017)

Municipal Waste - Waste' em All


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Nov 23, 2017)

_Wash It All Away_ - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2017)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 23, 2017)

Lady Gaga - The Cure ~ ♫&#55356;&#57255;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

That pregananant video, never fails to make me die of laughter lol


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 23, 2017)

Paper Houses - Niall Horan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2017)

Starkill - Virus of the Mind


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes- Yours Is No Disgrace


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2017)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 24, 2017)

♡ Same Love ~ Macklemore & Ryan Lewis ♡


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2017)

Septicflesh - Titan


----------



## mothball (Nov 24, 2017)

will i come -- king krule


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## chamsae (Nov 25, 2017)

acoustic version of perfect by ed sheeran


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2017)

Nile - Ithyphallic


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ~ Silvie (Nov 27, 2017)

Ed Sheeran - Perfect 

(=ↀωↀ=)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ACEunice (Nov 28, 2017)

Multiplication Song-Animaniacs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Geoni (Nov 29, 2017)

After repeated listens to the album this one sticks with me the most.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2017)

Nile - What Should Not Be Unearthed


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Diancie (Nov 30, 2017)

"Sleep Talking" - Charlotte Lawrence


----------



## aericell (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2017)

Ross the Boss - New Metal Leader


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/dubbla-budskap/danza-kejeblos-live-at-six-listening-lounge

pretty good bg music for doing other things and better than most lounge-y things i've heard


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2017)

Pyramaze - Legend of the Bone Carver


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2017)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## VixyFiend (Nov 30, 2017)

Korn - Rotting in Vain






(Chibbs!)


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Nov 30, 2017)

digimon marathon-twitchpresents2


----------



## padfoot6 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Novareii (Nov 30, 2017)

It's the most wonderful time of the year...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2017)

Jag Panzer - Mechanized Warfare


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2017)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2017)

Iron Savior - Iron Savior


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Limon (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2017)

Iron Savior - Condition Red


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2017)

Random artists doing Icona Pop's songs


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2017)

Gamma Ray - Land of the Free


----------



## chamsae (Dec 2, 2017)

sweet lies by exo


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2017)

Gamma Ray - Somewhere Out In Space


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2017)

Gamma Ray - No World Order


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2017)

Nothing like listening to this epic track and playing some Doom 2.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2017)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Nothing like listening to this epic track and playing some Doom 2.



I'm actually listening to Helloween at this very moment!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2017)

Got to love those clean guitar intros this band has


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2017)

^Manilla Road is awesome! 'Have to listen to them more.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2017)

Psydye said:


> ^Manilla Road is awesome! 'Have to listen to them more.



They have a unique underground mystic sound that I love. They aren't super heavy but I love the vibe they get from their production and use of clean guitar intros.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

<333


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxCcRrGEF4k


----------



## Farobi (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Dec 5, 2017)

the translations of this song is 100% me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Limon (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> snip



That thumbnail pic tho xDDD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2017)

Keldian - Outbound

Also, some The Lonely Islands songs such as: Jack Sparrow(featuring Michael Bolton), Threw It on The Ground and other stuff that puts a smile on my face!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2017)

Royal Thunder - CVI


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2017)

Machinae Supremacy - Overworld


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Limon (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

Gettin into the christmas spirit


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Byebi (Dec 7, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/o-h-a-y-o


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2017)

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2017)

Animals As Leaders - The Madness of Many


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 10, 2017)

my game very nice music/soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2017)

Rhapsody - Legendary Tales


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## mitfy (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2017)

I love listening to this while playing Quake or Diablo 1 lol Also when walking to the store lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

It’s not music:
But I’m currently listening to my cat meow at me to get up... it’s 4:20AM! Ughhh cat!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

SoraDeathEater said:


> It’s not music:
> But I’m currently listening to my cat meow at me to get up... it’s 4:20AM! Ughhh cat!



that's a lit time to be awake lmao


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 11, 2017)

Sheila said:


> that's a lit time to be awake lmao



XD had a feeling you’d reply to that hahaha. >.< apparently my cat thinks it’s a lit time to be awake too.. she’s still meowing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

of course XD well she can always stare at your lit paint/wallpaper XD


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## namiieco (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## valyria (Dec 13, 2017)

end game - taylor swift


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/akwaabamusic/carlos-lamartine-gula-para-a

Carlos Lamartine - Gula Para A Libertação De África

really good song, haven't been able to find it on YT though so posting their official soundcloud.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## mitfy (Dec 14, 2017)

i love book of mormon so much


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only serious metal head around here.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2017)

Epic:


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 15, 2017)

.hack//G.U. Last Recode Vol.4 O.S.T.: 心のままに (ED Theme Song) / LieN －リアン－

This is what I am currently listening to at the moment. I really enjoy this song, so I thought I share it for others to listen to. It is quite soothing to the ears. At least... In my opinion.​


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 15, 2017)

the tbt advent calendar music


----------



## KPOP (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2017)

Some more metal goodies:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Some more metal goodies:



Nice! Love both of these bands. Old and new Traditional Metal


----------



## pidge (Dec 16, 2017)

dodie clark - burned out (a somewhat depressing song, but a good one at that)


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Haskell (Dec 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSCzDykng4g​


----------



## KPOP (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 16, 2017)

some good ol tfb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2017)

Domine - Champion Eternal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## KPOP (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 18, 2017)

Mr Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2017)

At the tail end of Cloak of Altering - Plague Beasts.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2017)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



^Probably my favorite death metal artist, though I prefer the later, "tech-ier", albums by them. It's all good though!

Now listening to Jag Panzer - The Age of Mastery


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2017)

Dreamtale - Beyond Reality


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2017)

Kiuas - Reformation


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2017)

Dream Evil - United


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2017)

Machine Head - The Blackening


----------



## Limon (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



I blame GTA: Vice City for my love of this song.

Now listening to Chimaira - Chimaira.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2017)

Some lonelyisland:












Always puts a smile on my face! XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2017)

Grip Inc. - Power of Inner Strength


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2017)

Gama Bomb - Tales From the Grave In Space


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 22, 2017)

Big Mountain - Baby I Love Your Way

This song was stuck in my head at the moment because I just watched Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle in theaters some time ago today.​


----------



## Capella (Dec 22, 2017)

mars argo my favorite artis t ;_;


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2017)

Metallica - Hardwired... to Self-Destruct.

Good but not great. They'll never recapture the magic of their early stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## KPOP (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2017)

My boyfriend's brother on the phone.


----------



## Peter (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2017)

Some remixes of A Link to the Past music using N64 soundfonts from OOT


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2017)

DragonForce - The Power Within


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2017)

Shila - Conto do Rei da Noite


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2017)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2017)

Keldian - Outbound


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2017)

One of the few pop songs I can say I'm into! Thanks to Iron Savior, mostly.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2017)

Psydye said:


> One of the few pop songs I can say I'm into! Thanks to Iron Savior, mostly.


Ha! nice. He also had a hit with that Batman Forever song if I remember.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2017)

my boyfriend told me to listen to my god (album) by flotsam and jetsam and i'm doing it right now. my favorites so far are probably dig me to bury me and camera eye, and my least favorite being weather to do.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2017)

cammy said:


> my boyfriend told me to listen to my god (album) by flotsam and jetsam and i'm doing it right now. my favorites so far are probably dig me to bury me and camera eye, and my least favorite being weather to do.



Haven't heard those guys in ages! Must rectify that.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2017)

Nightwish - Century Child


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2017)

Riverside - Out of Myself


----------



## helloxcutiee (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## KPOP (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 25, 2017)

Great song


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2017)

Riverside - Rapid Eye Movement


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 25, 2017)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard - Cellophane


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 26, 2017)

whoops accidental post


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2017)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2017)

Exciter - Heavy Metal Maniac


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2017)

Armored Saint - March of the Saint


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2017)

Artizan - The Furthest Reaches


----------



## KPOP (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2017)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## KPOP (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2017)

Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

emperor's new clothes - p!atd


----------



## Mayor Deanna (Dec 29, 2017)

27 Hours - Banks


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2017)

Rage - Black In Mind


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2017)

love the wombats


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

The OST for _Kilas, O Mau da Fita_... Kinda interesting I guess


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2017)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall In Middle-Earth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2017)

ignore the corny movie soundtrack album cover this song is a banger


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2017)

Mare Cognitum - Luminiferous Aether


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2017)

Winterhorde - Nebula


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

The Vamps - Risk It All


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2017)

Best song from the game lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2017)

Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 31, 2017)

Phantom of the Opera (METAL VERSION) ~ Jonathan Young cover ft. Malinda Kathleen Reese​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2017)

Reverend Bizarre - So Long Suckers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2017)

The Sword - Gods of the Earth


----------



## namiieco (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

The Beatles - A Day in the Life


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2018)

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

trying to find this i got ocnfused and thought it was Diantha's theme and had to be unfortunately reminded of Diantha.. idk who's a more boring champion between her and Alder


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

I know I'm the SM64 child but this song is just so darn catchy!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2018)

High On Fire - Death Is This Communion


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## namiieco (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

!!!


----------



## Limon (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2018)

Shpongle - Museum of Consciousness


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2018)

Entheogenic - Entheogenic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2018)

Entheogenic - Golden Cap


----------



## KPOP (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## namiieco (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't judge me


----------



## Diancie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2018)

Thin Lizzy - Sarah


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## unravel (Jan 7, 2018)

NGHTMRE - No Coming Down (feat. Alex Wiley & Sky Montique)


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - The Lesser Key of Solomon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2018)

MindMaze - Resolve


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

This song is dedicated to my N64 bebe


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2018)

Sinbreed - Shadows


----------



## Micah (Jan 8, 2018)

Money - Manic Drive

Holy crap...this thread has over 900 pages?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2018)

Micah said:


> Money - Manic Drive
> 
> Holy crap...this thread has over 900 pages?



Heck yeah we love out music xDD


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2018)

Kobra and the Lotus - High Priestess


----------



## mintmaple (Jan 8, 2018)

I love this song, it is very beautiful.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2018)

Kobra and the Lotus - Prevail I


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

way better live, but still somewhat too modern electronic lounge-y for my taste


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ellarella (Jan 9, 2018)

currently on a streak of listening to albums by The Fall that i've under-listened to over the years


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2018)

W.A.S.P. - The Neon God, Part II: The Demise


----------



## Marte (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2018)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Limon (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2018)

Tad Morose - A Mended Rhyme


----------



## mitfy (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 11, 2018)

RIP Fast Eddie Clarke


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2018)

Dark Forest - The Awakening


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2018)

I disappear, disappear, disappear whenever it may please me


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Forest - Beyond the Veil


----------



## namiieco (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2018)

Vader - Tibi Et Igni


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Alex518 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2018)

Tribulation - The Children of the Night

Pretty unique-sounding death metal.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2018)

Overkill - White Devil Armory


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2018)

Obituary - Slowly We Rot


----------



## kortneycakes (Jan 15, 2018)

big mama thing - little kim


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2018)

Edge of Sanity - Nothing But Death Remains


----------



## KPOP (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## matt (Jan 15, 2018)

I am listening to my tinnitus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2018)

matt said:


> I am listening to my tinnitus


Ohh man that sucks lol I've had tinnitus for like a decade already from playing in bands and concerts. Its better than before, but during night time, I usually get the pulsating wind type lol but not all the time


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2018)

Martyr - Hopeless Hopes


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2018)

Neuraxis - Truth Beyond...


----------



## just monika (Jan 16, 2018)

binetsu kara mystery ^_^


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2018)

Atheist - Piece of Time


----------



## Saylor (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2018)

Cynic - Focus


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 16, 2018)

The Growlers - Chinese Fountain


----------



## Bcat (Jan 16, 2018)

for forever- Ben Platt


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2018)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

Brigada Victor Jara - Cantiga da Ceifa


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2018)

Starkill - Virus of the Mind


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

My God. It's fifteen past midnight, and here I am, listening to this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> My God. It's fifteen past midnight, and here I am, listening to this.



Ay no time is a bad time to listen to some jammin songs amiright


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2018)

Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

S?rgio Godinho - Artesanato

not gonna post the video bc vevo but ya great stuff


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2018)

Mercenary - The Hours That Remain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2018)

Soilwork - Steel Bath Suicide


----------



## namiieco (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Jan 19, 2018)

Alexander Rybak - Abandoned


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Cress (Jan 20, 2018)

Discovered Little Boots recently so I've been listening to her music a lot lately.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2018)

Epica - Design Your Universe


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Limon (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2018)

Rage - Welcome to the Other Side


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2018)

HammerFall - Crimson Thunder


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 22, 2018)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard - Trapdoor


----------



## KPOP (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2018)

Chastain - Ruler of the Wasteland


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Micah (Jan 23, 2018)

Fire On The Highway - FF5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oHnlHPAKaU

I swear, this whole EP is freaking amazing.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2018)

Rush - 2112


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## ellarella (Jan 23, 2018)

i can't stop listening to these beautiful boys


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2018)

Rush - Permanent Waves


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2018)

Kansas - Point of Know Return


----------



## Minto (Jan 26, 2018)

Journey-Ask The Lonely


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes - The Yes Album


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 26, 2018)

jar of hearts - christina perri


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire - Crest of the Martyrs


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

LGR reviews

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



I love your signature so much


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> LGR reviews
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



lol thanks. Its from a video of a Zelda Breath of the Wild mod on a emulator. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug6gkD82lOU


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> lol thanks. Its from a video of a Zelda Breath of the Wild mod on a emulator.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug6gkD82lOU



I know what I'm watching tonight LOL


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucky Seven - Chris Squire


----------



## KPOP (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2018)

Riot - Fire Down Under


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2018)

Riot - Thundersteel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Listening to S?rgio Godinho's new album _Na??o Valente_ (2018)

A bit different that from what I've been used to but still hella great


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2018)

Melechesh - Enki


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2018)

Still waiting for that mixtape Hobi...​


----------



## pidge (Jan 30, 2018)

Stale Cupcakes (stick to the status quo amirite)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2018)

Rotting Christ - Theogonia


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2018)

gosto!

(okay now to drag someone with me cause she is playing here in mayyyy)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2018)

Ramones - Ramones


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 30, 2018)

Bruford - Back To The Beginning


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2018)

The Clash - Give' em Enough Rope


----------



## Laureline (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

_Idfc - blackbear_

One of my favorite songs!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 31, 2018)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra- Like Acid Rain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

happy birthday to you ^


----------



## KPOP (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2018)

Bad Brains - Bad Brains


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2018)

Probably have posted this one a lot since the middle of 2016, but...




I still can't believe David Bowie had to go at the start of 2016.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2018)

Rancid - Let's Go


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Laureline (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2018)

Black Flag - Damaged


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2018)

Chrome Division - Booze, Broads and Beelzebub


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2018)

Black Stone Cherry - Magic Mountain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Diancie (Feb 2, 2018)

"Fools" - Madison Beer


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2018)

Judas Priest - Stained Glass


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2018)

Stratovarius - Elements Pt. 1


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

The Whitest Boy Alive - Above You


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Beautiful song! <3


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

Resident Evil soundtrack (4 movies)
I relly like the umbrella (1st movie 2nd ) song
That just kills me when he says that
This is my playlist on my ipod (classic)
so Dexter is next


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Amaranthe - Amaranthe


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Unknown Mortal Orchestra -Like Acid Rain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Amaranthe - The Nexus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2018)

Behemoth - Evangelion


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## KPOP (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Feb 5, 2018)

Idol Producer - Ei Ei​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## mitfy (Feb 5, 2018)

a... sonic the hedgehog theme song remix


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2018)

Edge of Sanity - The Spectral Sorrows


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2018)

Bloodbath - Resurrection Through Carnage


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2018)

Aki Izumi - Koi wa Heart


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2018)

Death - The Sound of Perseverance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2018)

VNV Nation - Advance and Follow


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 9, 2018)

Allah-Las - Catamaran


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2018)

Ministry - The Land of Rape and Honey


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## KingTacoz! (Feb 10, 2018)

The Rain Outside My House
Maybe Later I'll Listen To Either The Splatoon 2 Or Animal Crossing Soundtrack


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2018)

Front Line Assembly - The Initial Command


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2018)

Front Line Assembly - The Initial Command


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 11, 2018)

FIDLAR - Wake Bake Skate


----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2018)

Gothminister - Gothic Electronic Anthems


----------



## KPOP (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2018)

Rammstein - Reise, Reise


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2018)

Galneryus - Beyond the End of Despair...


----------



## Ryumia (Feb 14, 2018)

Seventeen - Thanks​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

Friendly Savages - Her Locket on a Chain


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

oml aha almost forgot how it sounded in english.. i can sing along to the french and brazil verions tho aha


----------



## KPOP (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2018)

Stormwitch - Walpurgis Night


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 16, 2018)

Taken For A Fool - The Strokes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2018)

I WEAR MY SUNGLASSES AT NIGHT
SO I CAN
SO I CAN

KEEP TRACK OF VISIONS IN MY EEEYYYYEESS!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2018)

Mastodon - Leviathan


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2018)

Just recently discovered Debussy... he has some nice songs goin here ^^


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2018)

Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2018)

Tool - AEnima


----------



## KPOP (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2018)

Possessed - Seven Churches


----------



## Saylor (Feb 18, 2018)

:')


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 18, 2018)

This song has been stuck in my head all morning.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2018)

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2018)

Cirith Ungol - Frost and Fire


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 19, 2018)

corrosion of conformity - king of the rotten


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2018)

This song soothes my anxiety lol ^o^


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2018)

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This song soothes my anxiety lol ^o^



I think heard this track on a Time Warner Cable hold, or was it a clinic appointment line? probably both lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2018)

Sturm und Drang - Learning to Rock


----------



## KPOP (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Ilafae (Feb 20, 2018)

*Holding On - Flume*


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 20, 2018)

The Whitest Boy Alive - Above You


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2018)

King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2018)

King Crimson - Lizard

Yeah I'm on a bit of a King Crimson run.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2018)

This song was my jam back in late 2009 
I was like 10 1/2 omg I feel so old x,D


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Wake of the Flood

Quite possibly my favorite 'Dead album.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2018)

One of my favorite songs performed by these boys. Gotta love em


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh Sees - Cooling Tower


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2018)

Railroad Earth - Bird In a House


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2018)

I keep listening to songs that were really popular back in like 2009 xDDD

Back when the childhood was lit asf


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2018)

H.E.A.T. - H.E.A.T.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Feb 24, 2018)

Listening to my gas furnace push heat through my vents.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2018)

Kreator - Enemy of God


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2018)

If we took a holiday,
took some time to celebrate,
just one day out of life,
it would be...




IT WOULD BE SO NICE!


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2018)

this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apsaGEuWcJw


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2018)

Blood Ceremony - The Eldritch Dark


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2018)

Royal Thunder - CVI


----------



## Marte (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2018)

Ruby the Hatchet - Planetary Space Child


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 26, 2018)

Tame Impala- Remember Me


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 27, 2018)

Astronaut - Simple Plan


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2018)

Elder - Dead Roots Stirring


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## pique (Feb 28, 2018)

do re mi - blackbear (explicit)


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2018)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## Marte (Feb 28, 2018)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHH XD


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Wooden Shjips - Staring at the Sun


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2018)

Return to Forever - Romantic Warrior


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2018)

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## KPOP (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2018)

^I friggin' love the Castlevania series! The music too, of course.

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2018)

Kiuas - The New Dark Age


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^I friggin' love the Castlevania series! The music too, of course.
> 
> Artizan - Curse of the Artizan



I was playing CV2 on the gameboy and I noticed how much the soundtrack sounded like power/speed metal music lol those 8 bit drums

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## unravel (Mar 3, 2018)

lil happy lil sad - survive


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 4, 2018)

Swim Mountain - Dream It Real


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2018)

Stormwarrior - Heading Northe


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2018)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Sigh - Scorn Defeat


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2018)

Haven't listened to GD much but this is p good


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2018)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

I remember listening to this song right around when ST Beyond was released. Never saw the movie but love the song.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2018)

Primus - Pork Soda


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2018)

Infectious Grooves - The Plague that Makes Your Booty Move...It's the Infectious Grooves.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

George Harrison - Here Comes The Sun


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2018)

Infectious Grooves - Mas Borracho


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 11, 2018)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard-The Wheel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Living Colour - Vivid


----------



## betta (Mar 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo-KmOd3i7s
NSYNC - Bye bye bye


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

betta said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo-KmOd3i7s
> NSYNC - Bye bye bye



Now that's old school!

Black Sabbath - Master of Reality


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Pentagram - Be forewarned


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Time's Arrow


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2018)

Protest the Hero - Kezia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sometimes I need Animal Crossing music to listen to.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2018)

Vader - Necropolis


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2018)

Skyliner - Outsiders


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2018)

Such a great game...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2018)

Judas Priest - British Steel


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 13, 2018)

Kuppla - Feathers

and my friend snoring help


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Diancie (Mar 14, 2018)

"No Apologies" - Jojo feat. Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2018)

W.A.S.P. - Dominator


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2018)

Ozric Tentacles - Pungent Effulgent


----------



## Minto (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2018)

The Electric Prunes - Bangles


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2018)

Saxon - Unleash the Beast


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2018)

klayton is wild.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2018)

Manilla Road - Invasion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Minto (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2018)

Manilla Road - Open the Gates

Yeah I'm on a Manilla Road marathon.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 15, 2018)

Thee Oh Sees - The Dream


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

Rumi Koyama - The Snake(?, i think the katakana spelled that out hah)


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Mar 17, 2018)

Currently listening to the Be More Chill Soundtrack


----------



## Diancie (Mar 17, 2018)

Done For Me - Charlie Puth (feat. Kehlani)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2018)

the Hair movie soundtrack, right now it's "Donna/Hashish"


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

^Now that's a name I haven't heard in ages!

At the tail end of Iron Maiden - Powerslave. About to start up Iron Maiden - Somewhere in Time. Yeah, a 'Maiden marathon(partially).


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 18, 2018)

while I dominate For Glory as Loogy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Loudness - The Birthday Eve


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Grim Reaper - Fear No Evil


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Tank - Filth Hounds of Hades


----------



## Araie (Mar 19, 2018)

Idle Town by Conan Gray. c:


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin I


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2018)

Blaze Bayley - The Man Who Would Not Die


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2018)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Leverage - Tides


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 21, 2018)

Penance - Holding Absence


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Machine Men - Scars & Wounds


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Wizard - Son of Darkness


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2018)

Emerald - Rebels Of Our Time


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2018)

Tarot - Spell of Iron


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2018)

Leverage - Blind Fire


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2018)

Gama Bomb - Citizen Brain


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2018)

Crescent Shield - The Last of My Kind


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2018)

I should prob be doing my music theory homework, but instead...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

mk64 best mk


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

Mulatu Astatke - Yekermo Sew


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2018)

Enforcer - Death By Fire


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Dream Evil - Evilized


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2018)

RIP Killjoy﻿


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Vicious Rumors - Razorback Killers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

All Star - Smash Mouth
_no regrets_


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

Sanctuary - Into the Mirror Black


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Sugar, We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2018)

Attacker - Second Coming


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## spookyaleks (Mar 27, 2018)

Growing Pains-Neck Deep


----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

^ good song!

Animal I Have Become - Three Days Grace


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dad's been playing it, nostalging out for the '80s again.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Get Your Fight On - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 27, 2018)

Josie - blink-182

aaA this is one of my favorite blink-182 songs and it came on the radio and I'm so confused because it's a pop station?? oh my god I love this song so much and I'm freaking out


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2018)

Sacred Oath - Sacred Oath


----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Subliminal - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Mar 28, 2018)

I was on a High School Musical marathon today and this is the song I am currently listening to right now. Kind of pumps me up for some reason while listening to this song. Lol.​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Minto (Mar 28, 2018)

i dunno why, but this song has been stuck in my head since like last night


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 28, 2018)

Throne - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2018)

Crimson Glory - Crimson Glory


----------



## hitomi (Mar 29, 2018)

Drugs Are Good - NOFX


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

Love trip full album


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Mar 29, 2018)

Mexican Radio - Authority Zero


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2018)

Steel Prophet - The Goddess Principle


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

Anarchy Burger (Hold The Government) - The Vandals


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2018)

Another song we just played this past Sunday in Symphonic Wind Ensemble. We practiced for about 2 months with only one percussionist, but when we did that final practice with everyone in place, boy did it sound fantastic...


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

Where Eagles Dare - The Misfits


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2018)

Steel Prophet - Into the Void (Hallucinogenic Conception)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2018)

Jag Panzer - The Fourth Judgment


----------



## chamsae (Mar 31, 2018)

exo - cosmic railway


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Isle of Hydra


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Apr 1, 2018)

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

Iced Earth - Burnt Offerings


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## hitomi (Apr 1, 2018)

Never Wanted To Dance - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2018)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2018)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

Vader - Tibi Et Igni


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2018)

Dethklok - The Dethalbum


----------



## hitomi (Apr 6, 2018)

We're All To Blame - Sum 41


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2018)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

^yes

Flower Pot Men - Let's Go To San Francisco


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

Animusic is what got me interested in 3D modeling and animation


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 7, 2018)

I found this song and couldn't stop listening to it. I think it is a pretty good song to listen to.​


----------



## hitomi (Apr 7, 2018)

Sober - Tool


----------



## easpa (Apr 7, 2018)

Aaaaaand a little bit of


----------



## hitomi (Apr 7, 2018)

Come Out And Play - The Offspring


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2018)

Amon Amarth - Versus the World


----------



## Aaren (Apr 8, 2018)

'Dawn' An Ambient Mix - MrSuicideSheep


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 8, 2018)

Tyler, The Creator - Awkward


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Electric Prunes - I had too much to dream last night


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2018)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 8, 2018)

Peace - The Music Was To Blame


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2018)

Tribulation - The Horror


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## hitomi (Apr 9, 2018)

Self Esteem - The Offspring


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2018)

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2018)

Artizan - Ancestral Energy


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 11, 2018)

andy stott is a BEAST


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Isle of Hydra

Such an amazing band.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 11, 2018)

River- Eminem ft. Ed Sheeran


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

Hydrogyn - Bombshell


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2018)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2018)

John Coltrane - Coltrane


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

excellent cover


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2018)

Derek Sherinian - Planet X


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2018)

so beautiful x.x


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Apr 14, 2018)

Blanche - City Lights

Literally listening to Eurovision songs 24/7 nowadays!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2018)

Dave Brubeck Quartet - Time Out


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

Miles Davis - Miles Smiles

Been on a jazz-a-thon all night.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2018)

Miles Davis - *****es Brew


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Q:* What are you listening to?

*A:* When I'm Gone by Eminem & Hey Little Girl by SophieMarie.B.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2018)

Miles Davis - A Tribute to Jack Johnson

The jazz-a-thon continues..


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2018)

its like it was meant to be.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## mitfy (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2018)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2018)

Danzig - Danzig


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Sig (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2018)

Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2018)

Bob Marley and the Wailers - Soul Revolution Part II


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

Emy Jackson & Blue Comets - Namida no Go Go


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2018)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 19, 2018)

Don't Leave Me by BTS is the last thing I listened to because my friend sent me a link to it on Discord.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2018)

Morgana Lefay - Knowing Just As I


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2018)

Sonata Arctica - Silence


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2018)

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys Part II


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## allainah (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3eC35LoF4U
such a bop


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Laureline (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire - Netherworlds


----------



## Farobi (Apr 22, 2018)

Why do Tokyo Ghoul OPs always sound so epic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2018)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## eggo (Apr 23, 2018)

THE QUIET - Troye Sivan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

Firewind - Between Heaven and Hell


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

Dark Forest - Beyond the Veil


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

****ing brilliant stuff


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2018)

W.A.S.P. - Dominator


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Oblivia (Apr 25, 2018)

I found this strange track the other day and absolutely love it for some inexplicable reason:


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2018)

Ross the Boss - New Metal Leader


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Locket (Apr 26, 2018)

my emo playlist

aka linkin park because i like them


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2018)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2018)

Riot - Thundersteel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## tae (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Farobi (Apr 28, 2018)

Just discovered this song! Really cool.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2018)

Riot - Unleash the Fire


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Tinnitus at the moment


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

so gud m8


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2018)

Riot - Armor of Light

Amazing album.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2018)

Association - Windy

groovy song man


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2018)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## tae (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Lana del Rey born to die
Not out loud through, it's In my head


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2018)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 29, 2018)

It's so good <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

idk i kinda like it aha


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2018)

Epica - Design Your Universe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Bob Marley & The Wailers - Four Hundred Years


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2018)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists

Nostalgic.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2018)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - The Scream


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2018)

Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2018)

The Sisters of Mercy - First and Last and Always


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2018)

Misfits - Walk Among Us


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2018)

Ramones - Leave Home


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

Rancid - Let's Go


----------



## Ryumia (May 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2018)

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS SONG FOR 3 HECKING MONTHS AND I JUST HEARD THE LAST 2 SECONDS OF IT ON THE RADIO AND I WENT TO THE BROADCASTER'S SITE AND FOUND IT AND I'M SO FREAKING HAPPY RN OMG MY MUSIC LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)

Black Flag - Family Man

Not sure what to think of this so far.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)

Gama Bomb - The Terror Tapes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2018)

Jammin Halo music


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2018)

Riot V - Armor of Light


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2018)

Helstar - Burning Star


----------



## ellarella (May 3, 2018)

i've been listening to a ton of XTC. fun... AND melodic??? amazing. what more can you ask for in a band? they've even got andy partridge!


----------



## Ryumia (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2018)

Still very much a masterpiece in the history of video game music.


----------



## Ryumia (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2018)

Megadeth - Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2018)

Mustasch - Above All


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 4, 2018)

honor to us all- mulan


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2018)

The Mars Volta - Amputechture

It's been ages since I've listened to these guys.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Magma - 1001? Centigrades


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2018)

Linda Yamamoto - Jin Jin Sasete


----------



## namiieco (May 5, 2018)

my friends called it trash but i think its a pretty wholesome song smh


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Camel - The Snow Goose


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 5, 2018)

OTW by Khalid


----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Marillion - Script For a Jester's Tear


----------



## Ryumia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2018)

Pendragon - The World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2018)

Gentle Giant - Free Hand


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2018)

Kate Bush - The Kick Inside


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2018)

Arena - The Visitor


----------



## Ryumia (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

Country Joe & The Fish - Death Sound


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2018)

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other


----------



## Ryumia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2018)

Yes - Fragile


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2018)

Can't wait to see my fav in person 

Legit this guy's comin to Ohio and my dad just pre-ordered the tickets and I'm so happy :,D


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2018)

Genesis - Trespass


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2018)

One of very few 90's songs I like tbh


----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2018)

Kansas - Kansas


----------



## Ryumia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 8, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 9, 2018)

Kansas - Masque


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 9, 2018)




----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 10, 2018)

kid cudi - day n' nite


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2018)

Anekdoten - Nucleus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2018)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2018)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## Ryumia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2018)

Soon...​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Mareets (May 12, 2018)

A total bop


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2018)

Machinae Supremacy -Redeemer


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IFxG2fU9rw



uno tune


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2018)

Limbonic Art - Epitome of Illusions


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2018)

The Undertale soundtrack


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXuFHJJE1zE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzbY5DSQpHo
i always listen to these before bed, they're really calming songs tbh. i highly recommend giving them a listen!


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2018)

Fen - The Malediction Fields


----------



## whiskedawaybyfairies (May 14, 2018)

Wait by the River - Lord Huron


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2018)

<333


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2018)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Lana Del Rey - Salvatore


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2018)

Rotting Christ - Aealo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2018)

Melechesh - Emissaries


----------



## Ryumia (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2018)

Deathspell Omega - Fas - Ite, Maledicti, In Ignem Aeternum


----------



## Ryumia (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2018)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2018)

Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 18, 2018)




----------



## midnightdreams (May 18, 2018)

Ladyhawke - My Delirium


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2018)

Mare Cognitum - Luminiferous Aether


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Marte (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2018)

Pentagram - Review Your Choices


----------



## RadicalPencilUser (May 18, 2018)

the only true music I can listen to


----------



## Ryumia (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Marte (May 19, 2018)

Ryumia said:


>



I swear, I listened to that song 24/7 in the last few weeks before the semi finals haha


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2018)

Kaka de Luxe - La Tentaci?n


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2018)

Pentagram - Curious Volume


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2018)

Trouble - Psalm 9


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2018)

Candlemass - Nightfall


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2018)

Solitude Aeturnus - Through the Darkest Hour


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 19, 2018)




----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 19, 2018)

ziggy stardust - david bowie

gives me all the feels yo (,:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2018)

​


----------



## Ryumia (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Chris (May 20, 2018)

_Casting Light_ by Seelennacht. 

I've had it on repeat for the past four days.


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2018)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2018)

Electric Wizard - We Live


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2018)

The Sword - High Country


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2018)

There is a connection i'm hearing lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2018)

November's Doom - The Pale Haunt Departure


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2018)

Monster Magnet - Dopes to Infinity


----------



## Ryumia (May 23, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Mustasch - Latest Version of the Truth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Blood Ceremony - Blood Ceremony


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Avatarium - Avatarium


----------



## acmohn (May 23, 2018)

Never Enough- Rex Orange County


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2018)

Mustasch - Mustasch


----------



## Ryumia (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2018)

Kyuss - Wretch


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2018)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2018)

Trouble - Run to the Light


----------



## locker (May 25, 2018)

My current jam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2018)

Revisiting this recent classic Doom Album


----------



## ohkat (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2018)

Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2018)

Corrosion of Conformity - Deliverance


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 27, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

I Wanna Go - Britney Spears


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Using this as my farewell song from TBT.  I will most likely never return.


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2018)

Earth - Pentastar: In the Style of Demons


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2018)

Earth - HEX; Or Printing in the Infernal Method


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)




----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 29, 2018)




----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2018)

Neurosis - A Sun That Never Sets


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2018)

Cathedral - Supernatural Birth Machine


----------



## PaperCat (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2018)

Black Sabbath - Vol. 4


----------



## PaperCat (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2018)

What I listen to when something challenges something I love and I’m fired up.  In this case it’s the Texas Rangers @ Seattle Mariners GM 4 (MLB).  We already have a 2-1 series lead.  We’re not going to hold back!!!


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2018)

Saint Vitus - Hallow's Victim


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2018)

The Gates of Slumber - Suffer No Guilt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Baroness - Blue Record


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 1, 2018)

Because of the series finale of _The Americans_...





- - - Post Merge - - -

And this is another favorite of mine I've been listening to.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)

I've just gotta listen to this today because it's the last day of school!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2018)

Saint Vitus - Born Too Late


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2018)

Baroness - Yellow & Green


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2018)

Ahab - The Call of the Wretched Sea


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2018)

video is ****ing killer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2018)

Ahab - The Giant


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2018)

Jex Thoth - Jex Thoth


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2018)

Fu Manchu - Signs of Infinite Power


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2018)

Ruby the Hatchet - Planetary Space Child


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2018)

While Heaven Wept - Vast Oceans Lachrymose


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2018)

Skepticism - Stormcrowfleet


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 4, 2018)

High Hopes - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## dimicrow (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2018)

Minsk - Out of a Center Which Is Neither Dead Nor Alive


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2018)

Artizan - Ancestral Energy


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 5, 2018)

Have It All by Jason Mraz 

Such a wholesome song


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2018)

The one and only, Johnny Cash.


And the song that plays when the Texas Rangers (MLB) knocks a pitcher out of the game.  Get off our field, Athletics.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> The one and only, Johnny Cash.
> 
> 
> And the song that plays when the Texas Rangers (MLB) knocks a pitcher out of the game.  Get off our field, Athletics.



I need to start listening to him.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 5, 2018)

Too Much To Ask - Niall Horan


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2018)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Immolation - Dawn of Possession


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

My teacher talking. :-|


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


>



Now there's something I haven't heard in ages!

Anyways, np: Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 7, 2018)

_Consider the coconut._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2018)

Vader - Tibi Et Igni


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

EDIT: I cannot tell whether the Japanese or English opening for season two is better.  They’re both great!


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 7, 2018)

One of my favorite remixes by far, and it's a remix from my favorite song from one of my favorite video games.

Lots of favorites today.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## tinycomet (Jun 8, 2018)

Against the Current, Almost Forgot // Strangers Again


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Behemoth - Thelema.6


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2018)

What a great level. I always loved the Jack and the Beanstalk mission xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



PyroMike said:


> One of my favorite remixes by far, and it's a remix from my favorite song from one of my favorite video games.
> 
> Lots of favorites today.


TEE EFF TWOOOOO


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2018)

Immolation - Kingdom of Conspiracy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Bolt Thrower - ...For Victory


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Entombed - Uprising


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 9, 2018)

This piece of music has become one of my favorites quite quickly.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## oneandonlyralph (Jun 9, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/4BwVOI0U5Dp62CLGbk69gq?si=Ld7CNHDQSlas6Zvy6SXcMA


----------



## allainah (Jun 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mcKTfniCx4


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2018)

Entombed - Inferno


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2018)

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Love Lockdown (Kanye West Cover) - Glass Animals


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2018)

Nile - In their Darkened Shrines


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

Def Leppard- Bringin' on the Heartbreak xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2018)

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

Halcali - Otsukare Summer


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2018)

Nile - Those Whom the Gods Detest


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

Fleshgod Apocalypse - Oracles


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

i swear she's my old lady crush


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

A bunch of people talking


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2018)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2018)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



yess <3 the german is so much better, suck people only like know the english one because they don't bother to understand the meaning of the original 

anyway...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2018)

Morbid Angel - Blessed Are the Sick


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

It’s the second opening of season two, the Stain: Hero-Killer arc for My Hero Academia.  While I don’t care for it as much and think the first opening for season two is much better, this one is O.K.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2018)

Deicide - Deicide


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2018)

Skyfire - Timeless Departure


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2018)

At the Gates - Terminal Spirit Disease


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Finally made it to season three.  I feel like this opening is longer than it actually is because of how well it was done (it combines things a little from different music, which I like).  Plus, I absolutely love that it says ?keep my ideals? in the beginning, because I?m still dead-set on making my dreams come true in life.

Aim for the top!  Plus... ULTRA!!


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2018)

At the Gates - At War With Reality


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2018)

This is kind of old but still goes really hard.  Plus points for nostalgia.


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2018)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2018)

Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 18, 2018)

One of my favorite stage themes from the Street Fighter series. Zangief is also one of my favorite fighters to use. Heh, it's funny how things work out.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, I finally made it to the most recent My Hero Academia episode, episode 49, and watched it.  I’m waiting for episode 50 now, but I’m convinced the series is not quite over yet (I’m pretty sure Midoriya will have to fight the number one villain at some point).


I love this ending theme a lot though, way more than the ones that came before it.  It fills me with hope and joy.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 18, 2018)

This song always seems to follow me around. Whether I'm stealing cars in Grand Theft Auto V or watching a show about a certain bizarre adventure that spans multiple generations, it's there. But aside from that, I will never get tired of listening to this song. I could probably listen to it my entire life and never be tired of it. It's just that good.


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Hatori (Jun 19, 2018)

Been listening to this for awhile now, I love Tilian!​


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 19, 2018)

Day of the dead- Hollywood undead


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2018)

Some Twisted Tower Dire.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2018)

Lizzy Borden - Appointment With Death


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2018)

Motley Crue - Shout At the Devil


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2018)

Krisiun - Ageless Venomous


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2018)

Gorefest - Chapter 13


----------



## Hectical (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been obsessed with this song for weeks


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2018)

Listening to it for nostalgic purposes before watching the movie.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

^That's an anime I need to watch from beginning to end. Anyways now listening to Gorefest - Rise to Ruin.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

^Gotta love Dissection!

Now playing: Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## crossingwild (Jun 22, 2018)

King of the clouds- Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)

Mercenary - 11 Dreams


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Geez, why does this feel so old when it has only been eight years.... it’s still really good though.


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Enny156 (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2018)

Mercenary - Metamorphosis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Exodus - Pleasures of the Flesh


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 25, 2018)

Zeds dead - Where did that go


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)

Pantera - Cowboys From Hell


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2018)

Overkill - Ironbound


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

My life is still so boring nowadays that I’ll listen to this again.  Lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2018)

Immolation - Unholy Cult


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2018)

Dark Tranquillity - The Mind's Eye

Normally I'm not a fan of melodeath but I figured I'd give the genre another shot. I think it might be warming up to me.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 27, 2018)

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Listening to it once more after having finished the movie and the last of the Cowboy Bebop footage.


~Adios, space cowboy~


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 28, 2018)

Magic Man - Tonight


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2018)

Nightrage - Sweet Vengeance


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2018)

noises from outside


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2018)

Mors Principium Est - Liberation = Termination

Can't say I'm overly impressed w/ this one.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2018)

Van Halen - Van Halen


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Enny156 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't like the first part of the song but the rest is <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2018)

Whispered - Thousand Swords


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2018)

Esoteric - Metamorphogenesis


----------



## Zane (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

Sisters of Mercy - First and Last and Always


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2018)

SinBreed - When Worlds Collide


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh, the nostalgia


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2018)

Even better than the original


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

Between the Buried and Me - The Silent Circus

Metalcore can be a bit hit and miss. It's not the easiest sub-genre of metal to get into.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2018)

Power Metal-core


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2018)

Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

#NeverForget


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Never heard this song before until a few days ago but it's actually very nice


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2018)

Thelonious Monk - Monk's Dream


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Celebratin the 4th of July in style


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2018)

Kobra and the Lotus - Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2018)

Avatarium - Avatarium


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 6, 2018)

The setlist for the Paramore concert I'm going to see tomorrow!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2018)

Seven Kingdoms - Decennium


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2018)

This song is packed full of nostalgia

@Dawnpiplup love that song!!


----------



## neoratz (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2018)

Nightwish - Century Child


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Triosphere - The Heart of the Matter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Chastain - For Those Who Dare


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)

Catchy as hell. Don't judge me.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Royal Thunder - Crooked Doors


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Ruby the Hatchet - Valley of the Snake


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Heavy metal remix of an awesome theme!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Sister Sin - Switchblade Serenades


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

Flatzone originating from Smash Bros. Melee. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pryMd2Sg02k


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Blood Ceremony - The Eldritch Dark


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia - Those Who Challenge Gods


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Very interesting song!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Royal Thunder - Wick

Addicting hard rock.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Crucified Barbara - In Distortion We Trust


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Jess and the Ancient Ones - Jess and the Ancient Ones


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Ruby the Hatchet - Planetary Space Child


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

One of the songs we played in the wind ensemble back in March. Very nice to listen to


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

The Gathering - How to Measure a Planet?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Epica - The Divine Conspiracy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 11, 2018)

Force - Alan Walker


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia - Praise This Despair!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Doro - Force Majeure


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Sister Sin - True Sound of the Underground


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

This song floods my heart with nostalgia :,)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Theatre of Tragedy - Theatre of Tragedy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Don’t ask.  Lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Hydrogyn - Deadly Passions


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Within Temptation - The Silent Force


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Nightwish - Dark Passion Play

Lead singer is no Tarja Tarunen, but she's still good!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

Erkin Koray - Istemem

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
> 
> Lead singer is no Tarja Tarunen, but she's still good!



*Turunen

Yeah Anette and whoever went after her are really bad.. It's like replacing idk whatever metal singer with Justin Bieber if it was a boy lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Lol. Anyways, now listening to Epica - Design Your Universe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2018)

Crystal Viper - Crimen Excepta


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 13, 2018)

The beats I love and a proper summer tune for me.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2018)

Rotting Christ - Κατά τον δαίμονα εαυτού


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

Sabbat - History of a Time to Come


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

Dr. Timothy Leary - Turn on, Tune In, Drop Out (OST album, 1967)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

^I oughta check that out sometime.

Kayo Dot - Blue Lambency Downward


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, it's pretty interesting


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

Haken - Aquarius


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

Fates Warning - Perfect Symmetry


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2018)

Tool - Undertow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2018)

Pain of Salvation - Entropia


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Currently the ending credits for the arc I’m on (I’m on episode 70 of DBS now).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Definitely not as good as the original Beyblade Burst OP, but I still like it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2018)

Gordian Knot - Gordian Knot


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2018)

Riverside - Second Life Syndrome

Very trippy stuff.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

Threshold - Psychedelicatessen


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

Sigh - Hail Horror Hail


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Listening to this again.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

Galneryus - One For All - All For One


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Listening to this as I infiltrate Po Town one last time in Ultra Moon.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Listening to this as I infiltrate Po Town one last time in Ultra Moon.



Nostalgia!

Mare Cognitum - The Sea Which Has Become Known


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2018)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2018)

A Judas Priest marathon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2018)

gdi i need this on dvd


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Haskell (Jul 19, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/user/spotify/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX3YSRoSdA634?si=mjkPPWmNSDGyrGBFCWjbow


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2018)

Powerwolf - The Sacrament of Sin


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2018)

Nocturnus - The Key


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

This came on the radio.

I dont understand why this song is still playing. I put this on a mix CD I made in like April 2010, I was hoping the song would die off long before now lmao
Instead I'm constantly reminded of my derpy asf modern pop bs phase of my life smh


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2018)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Curse of Twisted Tower


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## yipyip (Jul 21, 2018)

Le Festine by Camille (it's French)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally made it to the last arc of DBS.  It’s kind of sad to be honest, but then again there’s no story to Dragon Ball (or at least not very much), and it’s the longest arc by far, so I’m just casually strolling along on it until the actual battles happen.  Once I’m watching fights that last a couple episodes each, I’m sure I’ll pick up the pace in watching it.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyramaze - Immortal

Barlow's voice is pure earcandy!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

Falconer - Northwind


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

The Spacelords - Spacelords


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2018)

z


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

Godsmack - Godsmack


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2018)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 21, 2018)

i'm just listening to a lot of atlas lately.
good stuff.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Just listening to this again and remembering my goals.  They’ll never be out of reach.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Cage - Science of Annihilation


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2018)

Some boring Motown soul covers my mom put own like bruh nty.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2018)

Cage - Ancient Evil


----------



## sigh (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

For you AoT fans.


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

(also if any of you seriously likes the disturbed cover gtfo :^^^))


----------



## Espurr (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> (also if any of you seriously likes the disturbed cover gtfo :^^^))


I don't mind it personally but I agree that the original is much better.

I'm not currently listening to anything because it's seis de la ma?ana and I just woke up not that long ago ;p

EDIT: jk now this song is stuck in my head ---->






I'm actually thinking of the version from the original videotape where they sing 3 or 4 songs but I couldn't find that. I love those movies, I watched all 3 yesterday and the end of the 3rd one legit made me cry.

Anyways enjoy some good ol bluegrass/country music


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

^^begone thot disturbed is a shame to humanity

anyway, 

Jefferson Airplane - Jefferson Airplane Takes Off (1966)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

*sigh*

I'm probably the only one who is just mainly interested in video game soundtracks.

Hateno Village - Zelda: Breath of the Wild


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

Some Visigoth songs.


----------



## sigh (Jul 23, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm probably the only one who is just mainly interested in video game soundtracks.


i could jam to the wind waker sountrack any day of the week


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

Nah some game OSTs are good if it's actually real music and not some blip blop be bop sounds. Sunset is probs my fave, kinda obscure point n click stuff on Steam.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'm probably the only one who is just mainly interested in video game soundtracks.


Bruh






This kinda stuff is like 60% of what I listen to lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

^High quality piano in a Nintendo OST.


This just reminds me that I STILL haven’t beat Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, LOL.  I’m years behind in the franchise, but I’ll probably pick it up again after I’m done with US/UM.  Then I can finally play Xenoblade Chronicles X on my Wii U, and eventually Xenoblade Chronicles 2 on a Switch I don’t have yet.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

Galneryus - Resurrection


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

^^^reminds me of an 80s montage video xD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2018)

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei


----------



## sigh (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

My dad always said this song reminds him of me.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2018)

Lost Horizon - Awakening the World


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2018)

Jorn - Lonely Are the Brave


----------



## neoratz (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

A fun theme if you happen to have the advantage in levels and/or types, but a frustrating theme that makes you hate Hau?s guts if you keep losing.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2018)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Not really listening, but have it stuck in my head


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

So that makes this guy my cousin.  Yes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2018)

Guilty pleasure during the High School years


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 24, 2018)

my friend eating the mic while singing humility by gorillaz.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2018)

Manilla Road - Voyager


----------



## XAustin (Jul 25, 2018)

Feel Good Inc by Gorillaz


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm listening to the first Kpop song I could find on Youtube (just expanding my music taste). I listened to about a minute and a half, and I've come to the conclusion that I can tolerate way more than our modern pop music. Like, _way_ more.


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 25, 2018)

A great song from a great movie. This is also my favorite piece from the movie.


----------



## Kota (Jul 25, 2018)

Skip the last 15 seconds of the song to save yourself the cringe..............


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm listening to the first Kpop song I could find on Youtube (just expanding my music taste). I listened to about a minute and a half, and I've come to the conclusion that I can tolerate way more than our modern pop music. Like, _way_ more.





Oh gosh no, don’t fall into the hell that is BTS.  You’ll never make it out alive.  ; ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2018)

The Gathering - Souvenirs


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Oh gosh no, don?t fall into the hell that is BTS.  You?ll never make it out alive.  ; ;



100000000000% agreed!! We gotta save xsupermario64x


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2018)

Super Smash Bros. Ultimate's main theme is just giving me goosebumps right now. And I'm listening to it on loop.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

:'''( so good


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Super Smash Bros. Ultimate's main theme is just giving me goosebumps right now. And I'm listening to it on loop.




Omg, I love this!  It sounds so great and it fits as well.  







One of my favorite songs from Xenoblade Chronicles 3D


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## uyumin (Jul 26, 2018)

Survival - Drake


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2018)

Keldian - Outbound


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 26, 2018)

Belfast - Orbital


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Steel Attack - Fall Into Madness


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

best game ost ever


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)

lmao thumbnail xD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

An Iron Maiden marathon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2018)

Some Argus.


----------



## sigh (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

The Mars Volta - The Bedlam In Goliath


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

The ending theme for the part of DBS I’m at (episode 92).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Fruit Salad by the Wiggles






This just popped into my head randomly and thought I'd share some childhood memories. 

Also, thank you Spike Spiegel for saying "FRUIT SALAD YUMMY YUMMY" in that one forum game.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys Part II


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm a little burnt out from all the metal, time for some hippie jams
:

Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

phantom - natewantstobattle.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Live/Dead


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Rico Nasty - Poppin


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Workingman's Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

Grateful Dead - American Beauty

One of their best albums.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

^I'm gonna check her out soon myself.

Grateful Dead - Europe '72


----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2018)

Lucid Dreams - Juice WRLD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

The Undertale soundtrack.


----------



## Dormire (Jul 30, 2018)

東京事変 - キラーチューン
(Tokyo Incidents - Killer Tune)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow



A+++ album, man <3

basically WarioWare Gold stuff, been playing that game too much now lol


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

New France - Orbital


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - After Bathing At Baxter's


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

Helstar - Remnants of War


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2018)

The Freedom Planet soundtrack. So good!!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 30, 2018)

I really like this guy's covers.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)

Striker - Stand In the Fire


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)

The Allman Brothers Band - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 1, 2018)

Snail's House - Hot Milk


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Break Down by Daiki Kasho. In-game music from GT4.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2018)

Vicious Rumors - Digital Dictator


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2018)

Vicious Rumors - Vicious Rumors


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

^Me at the gym

dO yOu LiKe My cAr?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2018)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Rhapsody - Legendary Tales


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

New ending theme for the part of DBS I’m on (episode 99).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh Yeah sung by Yello






Trust me, I heard this in Gran Turismo 4 (racing game) when I failed a virtual licence test. Just... Ignore the music video for what it is.


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - Crown of Creation


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Blues For Allah


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

The Byrds - Fifth Dimension


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Flower Travellin' Band - Satori


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Flower Travellin' Band - Satori



yesssss <3

anyways,

Jun Mayuzumi - Ai Ga Hoshii No (from the Nippon Girls 2 compilation)


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2018)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## Dormire (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

After like 2 weeks of having 2 seconds of this song stuck in my head I finally found it!! I love being able to listen to it now


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2018)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Loubelle (Aug 5, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok now it's this




x3


----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I heard a few seconds of this song on a show and now I love it. Lionel Richie is great anyways ^^


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Jacobs Dream - Drama of the Ages


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - After Bathing at Baxter's (1967)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Elvenking - Heathenreel


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Manilla Road - Out of the Abyss


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising


----------



## Saylor (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 6, 2018)

A bunch of cool songs on the radio and Pokemon Music


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

Melechesh - Sphynx


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

Satyricon - Nemesis Divina


----------



## Dormire (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 7, 2018)

Paradise Lunch - Gun's & Roses


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)

****ing mindblowin'


----------



## uyumin (Aug 7, 2018)

Jocelyn Flores - XXXTENTACION


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2018)

[


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2018)

^Love me some Discharge!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super ending theme for the part I’m on (episode 117).


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Some mixtape with 1967 songs called "Summer of Love"

currently;

Simon & Garfunkel - Fakin It


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2018)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Aug 8, 2018)

I found a new copy of the Magnetic Field's "69 Love Songs" for $20 today and I'm going to make you all listen to some of my favorite songs from it I can find Goodbye Spotify!


Spoiler: NSFW thumbnail kind of? Your screen will be a giant 69















That last one has accordian by Daniel Handler, ie Lemony Snicket!


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

Itching for some nostalgia

If I had played this game today for the first time I would prob hate it ngl
But I played it back when I was like 9-10 so it's def a nostalgia thing for me
Plus heckin cool music yall 10/10 would recommend (maybe)


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

listening to some 60s compilation called "early san francisco" or something, p good mid-late 60s psych/-pop/-folk stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)

Cream - Fresh Cream


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)

Sanctuary - Refuge Denied


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Jules! (Aug 11, 2018)

Where This Flower Blooms - Tyler, The Creator


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2018)

Edge of Sanity - The Spectral Sorrows


----------



## LizzyAndTheDiamonds (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2018)

Cream - Disraeli Gears


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2018)

Love this song.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2018)

Weather Report - Weather Report


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2018)

Weather Report - I Sing the Body Electric


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2018)

<3333 so sad though


----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2018)

Cream - Wheels of Fire


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Aug 13, 2018)

Found Itoki Hana through her Toby Fox collaboration, and she has a beautiful voice.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Tri (Aug 13, 2018)

Heck, have more Itoki because I've been quickly consuming the entire channel today.







Spoiler:  For the Earthbound fans. ;_:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

This song is stuck in my head


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2018)

Intronaut - Void


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 14, 2018)

I dug up this song and been liking listening to it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwh0fCaYs_4


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2018)

Iron Savior - Unification


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2018)

Lake Hylia - Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2018)

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Stop it... my heart...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2018)

Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2018)

Helloween - The Time of the Oath


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

I’m at the Fallen Arm and about to be at the actual Mechonis.  Time to bust some gears!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)

Stratovarius - Visions


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)

Steel Prophet - Into the Void - Hallucinogenic Conception


----------



## Tri (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm going to a David Byrne concert tonight! It's an album tour but he'll also play Talking Heads classics. I'll tell you all what it was like later.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## uyumin (Aug 18, 2018)

Swae Lee - Hurt To Look (feat. Rae Sremmurd)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2018)

Firewind - The Premonition


----------



## sigh (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2018)

Iron Savior - Condition Red


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## sigh (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 20, 2018)

The King of Maine - Spose


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2018)

Sabaton - The Art of War


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

Power Quest - Magic Never Dies


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

Sigh - Hail Horror Hail

Superb Japanese avant-garde/black metal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2018)

Whenever I think of my brother this song comes in my head. He played it a lot over the Summer. Never will understand what sees in Kanye West lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2018)

Hibria - The Skull Collectors


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)

Joe Satriani - Not of this Earth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2018)

Still as amazing as when I first heard it back in January.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2018)

John Coltrane - With the Red Garland Trio

Been in a jazzy mood.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 23, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - Ordon Village






I really can't seem to get enough of this music. I've been listening to it in the background for nearly an hour now.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2018)

McCoy Tyner - Inception


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Ngl, this one is lame compared to the first one (see expand your music tastes), and part of it creeps me out just a bit, but I thought I would share it anyway.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 24, 2018)

I've been in a bit of a hip-hop mood recently for some reason.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2018)

Edguy - Rocket Ride


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 24, 2018)

I don't understand how something like this came from a human


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2018)

W.A.S.P. - Golgotha


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2018)

Stormwitch - Tales of Terror


----------



## Dormire (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2018)

Motorhead - Bomber


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

It’s pretty good.  Somewhere inbetween the first and second openings.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2018)

Nocturnal Rites - Shadowland


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 27, 2018)

Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## locker (Aug 27, 2018)

some Rock N Roll


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2018)

U.D.O. - Faceless World


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

Decided to share this Black Clover ending since it?s quite nice and relaxing.

Idk if I?m going to share opening four though.  It?s garbage and terrible.  Like, they tried to take it in different directions and ended up with garbage.  Just... no.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2018)

Mob Rules - Savage Land


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2018)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm inside my own house okay. XD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

I said I didn’t care for it before, but it has grown a little on me, so I decided to share it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2018)

Flower Travellin' Band - Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2018)

No One Is To Blame - Howard Jones

I'm listening to the one on Spotify. For some reason I can't find this version on Youtube anywhere, so this song is about 90% of the reason why I even get on Spotify.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2018)

I think I've heard this song once before, but I don't know it well. It's a great song to listen to though ^^


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2018)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## RandomPlayer (Sep 2, 2018)

My AC, It's hot in here


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

“Who are you?”

“Human Eradication Forces... Special Operative Viral...”


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

The tune is too catchy.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm late...


----------



## Ryumia (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Ryumia (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 4, 2018)

If you can't tell, I've been in a Weezer mood lately.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## sigh (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2018)

This is like the 3rd time today I've heard this song. I think I'm addicted to that classic 80s synth sound ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2018)

Fu Manchu - Clone of the Universe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2018)

Immolation - Atonement


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

Paul McCartney just dropped a new album today, so I'm listening to one of the songs from this album.

It's funny, I usually listen to him sing in the later Beatles albums and his music with The Wings, so it's strange hearing him sing now. His voice has changed so much, and yet so little.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2018)

I heard this for the first time a few days ago and it's a really nice song with such a dark undertone.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Judas Priest - Stained Glass


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Manilla Road - Crystal Logic


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

Wintersun - Wintersun


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2018)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Bolt Thrower - Mercenary


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hungry Maiden


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

Suffocation - Souls to Deny


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2018)

Listening to this while sending some important emails before I go to my physics lab and become busy yet again.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2018)

Necrophagia - Holocausto de la Morte


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2018)

Necrophagia - The Divine Art of Torture


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2018)

was reminded again that Dear Evan Hansen exists and I'm tearing up to Ben Platt's sweet, sweet vibrato


----------



## sigh (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## allainah (Sep 11, 2018)

butterfly effect 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiWVfhECEGQ


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Bloodbath - Resurrection Through Carnage


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

Edge of Sanity - The Spectral Sorrows

I'm on a major death metal kick. \m/


----------



## Bosmer (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

I listen to nothing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2018)

some of the best from this era


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2018)

^Good anime btw

Edge of Sanity - Purgatory Afterglow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2018)

Music.





 In particular.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2018)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2018)

Rumi Koyama - Koi No Tsuiseki (think that's the name, heard it with oyan fifi recently and had no idea she did it as well ahah)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2018)

also @ heart didn't know my mom got on tbt


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Dormire (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2018)

Demonic Resurrection - A Darkness Descends

Death metal from India..'cause why not?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m not listening to anything rn besides splatoon 2s inkopolis music.

So why not spice it up.

I’ll play a random song from my Spotify playlist and post that

- - - Post Merge - - -

_This_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising


----------



## MayorWasabiOfOracle (Sep 16, 2018)

Lately I've been loving the song Flamingo by Rob Cantor, but I listen to a lot of things.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Starkill - Virus of the Mind


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Krisiun - Conquerors of Armageddon


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Not neccasarrily listening too it, but it’s stuck in my head and I’m singing it so


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Gruesome - Savage Land


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Sep 17, 2018)

The Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary Special Orchestra CD.

Such amazing music from a timeless video game series!


----------



## chamsae (Sep 17, 2018)

beautiful by wanna one


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Vader - De Profundis


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## neoratz (Sep 17, 2018)

i've been listenin to this on repeat a lot lately


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2018)

Bolt Thrower - ...For Victory


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 18, 2018)

Word Up - The BossHoss


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Vader - Welcome to the Morbid Reich


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't think I've heard this in awhile. The lyrics just popped into my mind, and I decided to go and listen to it again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm practicing 4 of these movements for my jury (piano exam) later this semester so I always like to take some time to listen to them being played by others ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

^^ Hey, good luck on your piano exam man! <3


----------



## uyumin (Sep 19, 2018)

Lucid Dreams - Juice Wrld


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2018)

Mercenary - First Breath


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2018)

Our choral art choir is performing this later this semester. It seems like a really nice song.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 21, 2018)

I've waited so long to play this tonight.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2018)

Opeth - Orchid


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2018)

Immortal - Battles In the North


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)

I know it's not even close to the holidays, but it's such a fun song to listen to.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2018)

Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Rotting Christ - Non Serviam


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Darkspace - Darkspace I


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2018)

Rotting Christ - Sanctus Diavolos


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

Listening to this makes me feel old lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin At Dusk


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2018)

Satyricon - The Shadowthrone


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2018)

Epica - Design Your Universe


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2018)

Samael - Worship Him


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 26, 2018)

Flo Rida - JUMP


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Sep 26, 2018)

At the moment I am listening to a 24/7 livestream of Anime Music on Youtube.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2018)

Progenie Terrestre Pura - U.M.A.

Great ambient music from Italy!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 27, 2018)

The new Cher Album "Dancing Queen"


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2018)

Sigh - Hangmans Hymn: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2018)

Satyricon - Volcano


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

Janis Joplin - Piece of my heart

(can't link the video cause u can only watch it in sweden anyway)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Satyricon - Volcano



High School years soundtrack on the cd player lol


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## mellachime (Sep 28, 2018)

Relaxing Pok?mon Music Compilation


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2018)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2018)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Nachtmystium - Instinct: Decay


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2018)

Annoying 80s music bc mom put on that one radio channel and im too lazy to go turn it off.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Triosphere - The Heart of the Matter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

^Nice! I was actually just playing that...I think my favorite track in the game is the first level's! SO EPIC!!


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2018)

I guess I found my next pedal purchase


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2018)

What better way to end the month?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2018)

King Diamond - Them


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2018)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2018)

Wednesday 13 - Fang Bang


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2018)

The Misfits - Earth A.D./Wolfsblood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

****ing awesome


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle Soundtrack for old times sake. I just got it again on Xbox One yes <3


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Game Grumps


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Great Japanese power metal.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Leia - Luka Megurine


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

Anthrax - Spreading the Disease


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll






Apparently, this was a meme at one point? I originally heard this in Gran Turismo 5 and I legitimately think this is good music.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

E-14 rhythm only [new recording] - Shiro SAGISU


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Testament - The Formation of Damnation


----------



## sigh (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Kobra and the Lotus - High Priestess


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace

Probably one of the greatest progressive metal albums of all time!


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

Riverside - Rapid Eye Movement


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Fall Out Boy - Phoenix

Fall out boy - Phoenix


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

Grave Digger - Healed By Metal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2018)

DragonForce - Reaching Into Infinity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

The Mars Volta - The Bedlam In Goliath


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

Savatage - Gutter Ballet


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

Black Stone Cherry - Magic Mountain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

Savant - Vario


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 6, 2018)

Fi's Farewell - The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword






I just finished the game actually.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2018)

The Gathering - Souvenirs


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## cheerleader (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

Black Stone Cherry - Kentucky


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2018)

Shakra - Everest


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

I never cared much for DragonForce before save for their first album, but since their fifth album w/ the new vocalist, they've been on a roll! \m/


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

DevilDriver - The Last Kind Words


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

Walls of Jericho - All Hail The Dead


----------



## shunishu (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2018)

Just having a lil' Christmas vibe right now.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2018)

Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2018)

Ministry - The Land of Rape and Honey


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Gran Turismo 5: Yasuo Sakou - Cana Do Brazil






Am I the one getting 5pm feels here? It's probably bossa nova basslines that make me think so.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2018)

Pain - Pain

- - - Post Merge - - -

Godflesh - Streetcleaner


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Kalle (Oct 11, 2018)

Putting most drummers to shame:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2018)

Gothminister - Gothic Electronic Anthems


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2018)

Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2018)

Rammstein - Herzeleid


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2018)

Surprisingly catchy.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Red Harvest - There's Beauty in the Purity of Sadness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Celldweller - Celldweller


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

beginning to think this might be the best by them now..


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2018)

Godflesh - Selfless


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2018)

Deathstars - Night Electric Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2018)

KMFDM - Nihil

Man I love these guys!


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Revocation - Chaos of Forms


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Pentagram - Day of Reckoning


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2018)

Manilla Road - Open the Gates


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2018)

best song ever totally


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2018)

Argus - Beyond the Martyrs


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2018)

Korpiklaani - Spirit of the Forest


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2018)

Earth Temple - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Moonsorrow - Suden Uni


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Cruachan - The Middle Kingdom


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2018)

Primordial - Imrama


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 18, 2018)

Bad Apple (metal cover) - RichaadEB


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Naive - The Kooks


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Down Among the Deadmen


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge

Great pirate-themed folk metal!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

Ensiferum - Iron


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Visions of Gideon - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## burrntriice (Oct 18, 2018)

Amayzing Mayzie - Seussical!


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2018)

Ensiferum - Victory Songs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 18, 2018)

Molgera (2nd Time) - The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD






... Baseball anyone?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 18, 2018)

Breathin by Ariana Grande

Song is so good and is stuck in my head


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 19, 2018)

Game Grumps comp, Pokemon


----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)

Swim - Fickle Friends


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2018)

Turisas - Battle Metal


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2018)

Been having Jefferson Airplane's "Live at the Monterey Festival" album on repeat for the last hundreds of listens, lol. It's just so great, gdi.

If you haven't seen/heard their performances from there, go do it NOW.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2018)

Mago de Oz - Ley Leyenda de la Mancha

Pretty decent Spanish folk metal.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## midnightdreams (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Elvenking - Wyrd


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

David Bowie - Changes.

mom is listening to some oldies channel and it came on lol


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

PaperCat said:


>



One of the few alternative metal bands I can stand.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Falconer - Falconer


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2018)

Perfection. Can't wait to see them live in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2018)

Falconer - Chapters From A Vale Forlorn


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Korpiklaani - Tervaskanto


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Slough Feg - Atavism


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

Mom put on some album with Faith Hill so basically forced to hear that sigh she sucks lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

^You think that that's bad, my mom listens to stuff like Staind, Breaking Benjamin, Theory of a Deadman, Sevendust, Nickelback, etc. It's brutal when I have to listen to it!

Anyways, now listening to Saltatio Mortis - Erwachen.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

^yeah mine like lots of more modern **** as well so yeah there are so much bad stuff lol.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2018)

PaperCat said:


>



I love that video so much for the poker scenes. 


_One Day Everything Will Be Okay_ - Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

And now there is random old people/kids music on TV so even worse, wish I had some good headphones rn.


----------



## Poodge (Oct 21, 2018)

PBG's Animal Crossing Playthrough, second part. Here it is if you want to listen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp6siobKWZc


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 21, 2018)

Tina said:


> I love that video so much for the poker scenes.



I love the poker scenes as well. The behind the scenes video was funny too.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Turisas - The Varangian Way


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Skiltron - Beheading the Liars


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Xerolin (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> I love the poker scenes as well. The behind the scenes video was funny too.



I didn't know there was a behind the scenes. Will have to watch when I'm not half-asleep. 


_Eiszeit_ - Terminal Choice


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2018)

_Prison (Swan Songs Ver)_ - Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Oh HECK yes! One of my all-time favorite death metal bands!! \m/


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2018)

Tina said:


> I didn't know there was a behind the scenes. Will have to watch when I'm not half-asleep.



Yup! Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYRtD41L0Kk


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> Yup! Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYRtD41L0Kk



Awesome, thank you for the link!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2018)

Tina said:


> Awesome, thank you for the link!



you are very welcome  its always fun finding others who like the same bands lol everyone i work with thinks i am weird.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

Falconer - Among Beggars and Thieves


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Finsterforst - Weltenkraft


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2018)

Moonsorrow - V: Havitetty


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Skiltron - The Highland Way


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magick Grimoire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Falconer - Armod


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Wilderun - Sleep at the Edge of the Earth


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 26, 2018)

Metallica- (Enter) Sandman


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Agalloch - Pale Folklore


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## honeyaura (Oct 26, 2018)

Hibikase - Miku


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Korpiklaani - Noita


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

Turisas - Turisas2013


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2018)

Groove, Tightness, Power.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

^I need to listen to some more Led Zep.

Now playing: Bathory - Blood On Ice


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2018)

Ughhh why is 80s music so great


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

Аркона - Храм


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

^Tool is great!

Now playing: Agalloch - Ashes Against the Grain


----------



## helloxcutiee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2018)

Elvenking - Wyrd


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2018)

Monday madness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

Striker - Play to Win

I was not even aware of this album's existence until today! Talk about a VERY pleasant surprise!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Bosmer (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Time for some Halloween listens..right now it's Lordi - Get Heavy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Snowesque (Oct 31, 2018)

Night on Earth - jerkcurb


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Wednesday 13 - Fang Bang

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

My heckin jam


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Iced Earth - Horror Show


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

Elvenking - The Pagan Manifesto


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

Running Wild - Port Royal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2018)

This is like the only rap album I genuinely like.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## neoratz (Nov 1, 2018)

this keeps getting stuck in my head!!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2018)

Riot - Unleash the Fire


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2018)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magic Grimoire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Dynazty - Firesign


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Random classic, power, death, black, thrash and doom metal songs! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

some random Christmas music ( not the classical stuff )


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

Elvenking - Era


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

Jag Panzer - Casting the Stones


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2018)

^Been awhile since I heard some Johnny Cash. I need to rectify that!

Striker - Stand in the Fire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2018)

I haven't heard this song in years holy crap


----------



## namiieco (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

It's rather enchanting!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2018)

Sick. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Tales From the Deadside


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2018)

Revisiting this classic revival of New Wave of Traditional Heavy Metal


----------



## Nadene (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2018)

Grim Reaper - [all 3 of their albums]

Cult classics!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2018)

Angel Witch - Angel Witch

Classic NWoBHM!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2018)

Bangers


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2018)

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 11, 2018)

I can't stop listening to this now that I've discovered it.  It's so catchy and the original is awesome too.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Iron Maiden - The Book of Souls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Satan - Suspended Sentence


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

Overwhelming by Jon Bellion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## PuffleFuzz (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm listening to "We Are the Penguins" a Club Penguin Island song. It's literally one of the best songs on CPI that I actually like (soundtrack or not, actually.) Gosh, I'm gonna miss the Club Penguin franchise so much.


----------



## Marte (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2018)

Love - Forever Changes (1967)

Let's hope it's as good as I remember, hate that they had to include Bummer in The Summer though because it kinda destroys the pleasant themes of it...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2018)

On the way to work soundtrack lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

On a bit of a Striker marathon. Love these guys!


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

Heartbreaker by Bad Suns!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

Having a A Sound of Thunder marathon!


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Time's Arrow


----------



## Ghostprincess (Nov 13, 2018)

Tempo by exo


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

Tank - This Means War


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

Metal Church - Metal Church


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2018)

Megadeth - Peace Sells...But Who's Buying?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 14, 2018)

Queen- Don't Stop Me Now. Perfect music to get myself in the mood to write.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Anthrax - Spreading the Disease


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm honestly addicted right now fite me


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Anthrax - Among the Living


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Shpongle - Are You Shpongled?


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Shpongle - Are You Shpongled?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

GWAR - War Party


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Grim Reaper - See You in Hell


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Helstar - Burning Star


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 15, 2018)

La Bomba - Lord of the Lost


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Striker - Striker


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Striker - Play to Win

Can't stop listening to this album...or band, for that matter!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Benny - Boys Will Be Boys


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Elvenking - The Winter Wake


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

ABBA - Take A Chance On Me


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Keldian - Outbound


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 17, 2018)

man i love this music video


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Elvenking - The Pagan Manifesto


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2018)

And now for something different


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Metallica - Kill' em All

A.k.a. the most overrated metal band in existence! XD


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of The Neighbourhood, Weezer, and Escape the Fate lately :T


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Behemoth - I Loved You At Your Darkest


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Iron Maiden - Brave New World


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Slayer - Reign in Blood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Gama Bomb - Tales From the Grave In Space


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2018)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2018)

Some Elvenking.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Toxic Holocaust - An Overdose of Death...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Madrost - Maleficent


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

Some Rotting Christ


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2018)

Orion's Reign - Scores of War


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 24, 2018)

birds - imagine dragons


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## rollerC (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2018)

the song is actually "millione alyh roz" or however you spell it idk russian lol. the video is wrongly tagged ig


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - Time's Arrow


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Sanctuary - Refuge Denied


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

DragonForce - Maximum Overload


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm playing the game so technically I'm listening to the OST.






Also I hate how this OST cuts off the theme song. It obviously has an ending, but you can't find the full version anywhere on yt??


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 24, 2018)

i'm listening to this!! it's v relaxing and i love it hhh


----------



## fwn (Nov 24, 2018)

--


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2018)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## Soigne (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

Soigne said:


>



Interesting song title lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## uyumin (Nov 25, 2018)

Last memory - Takeoff


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

Terrorizer - Caustic Attack


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Terrorizer - Caustic Attack



Aye nice lol the new album sounds closer to Morbid Angel tho. proper death grind


----------



## auroral (Nov 25, 2018)

Hellbent - Mystery Skulls!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2018)

Alien Weaponry - Tu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2018)

Immolation - Atonement


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2018)

Benediction - Killing Music


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2018)

Gorefest - Rise to Ruin


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2018)

Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uomsQ3dV4CQ

thank me later


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

SinBreed - When Worlds Collide


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2018)

One of the best covers ever! Originally by Rainbow.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## N e s s (Nov 30, 2018)

the EB IC FJORENITE soundtrack, its good give it a listen guys


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2018)

Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

Formula F1 Theme (Live) - Brian Tyler

*sigh* gonna have to wait till March...


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 30, 2018)

That new Grimes song, ayeee.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - The Lesser Key of Solomon


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

DragonForce - Maximum Overload


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 1, 2018)

https://youtu.be/cXNWGjK74Lo

No questions, just watch.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

Powerwolf - The Sacrament of Sin


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2018)

squelch the weasel


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

Black Stone Cherry - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2018)

Vader - Tibi Et Igni

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Sword - Used Future


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 2, 2018)

Aesop rock - coffee

Had no idea this song was 10+ years old, really suprised me.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

Mastodon - Remission


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2018)

Dio - Holy Diver

It's been WAYYY too long!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Helstar - Remnants of War


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Metal Church - The Dark


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

Chastain - Mystery of Illusion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2018)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



One of my favorite thrash bands! \m/

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

can't believe it's been 3 years since I first heard it... dayum.... *cries*


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal

Been obsessed w/ these guys lately


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing

Underrated stoner rock.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2018)

The Sword - Age of Winters


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

Nathan Sharp - NateWantsToBattle!


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2018)

Black Stone Cherry - Kentucky


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Fu Manchu - Signs of Infinite Power


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## HappyTails (Dec 6, 2018)

I was listing to a playlist of my favorite anime opening themes and I was on this one as I typed this


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

The Sword - Apocryphon


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2018)

Electric Wizard - Electric Wizard


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Silverstein


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Metal Church - Hanging in the Balance


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Nervosa - Downfall of Mankind


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Nickel Creek - Nickel Creek


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2018)

Accurate AF





One of those catchy songs from the 90s that your sister would play all the time. Forever embedded into my mind lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Nickel Creek - This Side


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

Look Back at It by A Boogie Wit A Hoodie


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

<33333


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 8, 2018)

Roses by benny blanco <3


----------



## Dim (Dec 8, 2018)

Metallica- Am I Savage?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Punch Brothers - Punch

Yeah I'm taking a break from metal music for a lil' while and will be listening to some bluegrass, psych/folk rock, prog rock, jazz, classical, downtempo, etc.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Grateful Dead


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Railroad Earth - The Black Bear Sessions


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Phish - Junta


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## mellachime (Dec 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/QgV1LRAOYlQ


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Live/Dead


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Sponegbob squarepants theme


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

Phish - Lawn Boy


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 9, 2018)

DragonForce - Through the Fire and Flames (Caleb Hyles cover)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

^DragonForce is a band I used to not care for save for their 1st album, which I always liked. However, the next three albums did eventually grow on me a bit(still not the best though) but since their 5th album onwards w/ the new vocalist, they've been phenomenal!!

Anyways, now playing 'Born On the Wrong Planet' by The String Cheese Incident.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

The Allman Brothers Band - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

ATTENTION ATTENTION-Shinedown


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

Punch Brothers - The Phosphorescent Blues


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Railroad Earth - Amen Corner


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

The Allman Brothers Band - At Fillmore East


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

was curious about Piaf's version since I heard the Chesty Morgan guys doing it... liking it too


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Iron & Wine - The Creek Drank the Cradle


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes

My therapist showed me these guys. Good stuff!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Punch Brothers - All Ashore


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2018)

Monday Soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

Grateful Dead - From the Mars Hotel


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2018)

The String Cheese Incident - Untying the Not


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

Grateful Dead - Terrapin Station


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2018)

Bumblebee part 2


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

The String Cheese Incident - One Step Closer


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

The Allman Brothers Band - Brothers and Sisters


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

^Gotta love Korpiklaani. Their cover of 'Levan Polkka' is amazing! <3

Iron and Wine - The Shepherd's Dog


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Gotta love Korpiklaani. Their cover of 'Levan Polkka' is amazing! <3



it is


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2018)

Fleet Foxes - Crack-Up


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Kalle (Dec 11, 2018)

Underwater by Elephant Gym


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Tame Impala - InnerSpeaker


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

nothing breaks like a heart by miley cyrus


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Tame Impala - Lonerism


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

Iron & Wine - Ghost On Ghost


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 12, 2018)

The sounds of the cars on the turnpike near my house


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2018)

The Doors - The Doors


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 13, 2018)

"*Every night I lie in bed
The brightest colors fill my head
A million dreams are keeping me awake*"


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - Takes Off


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Experienced


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

MGMT - Little Dark Age


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

The Doors - Strange Days


----------



## Espurr (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2018)

The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes - Yes


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Aerosol Grey Machine


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2018)

Why is this song in my head all of a sudden lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

The Doors - Morrison Hotel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2018)

@Psydye


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

^Sounds nice. Will have to check' em out more.

The Byrds - The Notorious Byrd Brothers


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2018)

Kansas - Song For America


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Gentle Giant - Acquiring the Taste


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Van Der Graaf Generator - H to He, Who Am the Only One


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Random Queen songs since mom put on some CD with 'em .-.


----------



## techno_charlie (Dec 16, 2018)

Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

_I can't get enough of it!!!!_


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Genesis - Nursery Cryme


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Genesis - Nursery Cryme



Great album ngl

- - - Post Merge - - -



techno_charlie said:


> Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
> 
> _I can't get enough of it!!!!_



That's a classic 80s jam right there


----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2018)

Camel - Mirage


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes - Close to the Edge

One of the greatest albums of all time.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

^YESSS! Boards of Canada is great! Love me some downtempo.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Dreadnaught - The American Standard


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon

It's not really doing much for me so far. Maybe their early stuff IS better? Which isn't saying much, 'cause I'm not even that huge a fan of that! There are definitely superior psychedelic and progressive rock bands out there, that's for sure!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2018)

Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2018)

Marillion - Script For A Jester's Tear

Fish sounds WAY too much like Peter Gabriel!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
> 
> It's not really doing much for me so far. Maybe their early stuff IS better? Which isn't saying much, 'cause I'm not even that huge a fan of that! There are definitely superior psychedelic and progressive rock bands out there, that's for sure!!



Their first album *is* much better, their 2nd too ngl. And yeah there probably is but their first is underrated as hell bc people are like 'lol dsotm is a masterpiece'


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2018)

My jam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2018)

The Fragile was the Quake 3 soundtrack for me back in 1999 lol My favorite track from the album.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2018)

Alternating between this and the battle music bc I'm hunting for a shiny shinx on Pearl ^^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 19, 2018)

trying to feel better with some good jams.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2018)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> FELIZ NAVIDAD



thank god i'm on vacay now i've been heating that for 8 hours straight lately lol


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Rush - 2112


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Pendragon - The World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

The Flower Kings - Back in the World of Adventures


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes - Relayer


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Genesis - A Trick of the Tail

Amazing how their sound has progressed!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Marillion - Fugazi


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Rush - A Farewell to Kings


----------



## Marte (Dec 20, 2018)

Yellow Flicker Beat - Lorde


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

a nintendo parody of bad and boujee


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2018)

Pendragon - The Window of Life


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2018)

The Flower Kings - Retropolis


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes - Going For the One


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2018)

Pendragon - The Masquerade Overture


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2018)

The Flower Kings - Stardust We Are


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

Magma - Mekanik Destructiw Kommandoh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy 12am yall


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

Kansas - Masque


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2018)

cheesy spanish music is the best


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

Metal Church - Damned If You Do


----------



## namiieco (Dec 22, 2018)

it makes me feel so nostalgic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

The Flower Kings - Flower Power


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2018)

Immortal - Northern Chaos Gods


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Striker - Play to Win

Probably my album of the year.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Orion's Reign - Scores of War


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

lady gaga do what u want


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2018)

This song is boppin even in the snow
Also happy 7am yalllllllllll


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

^Pure nostalgia!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

At the Gates - To Drink From the Night Itself


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2018)

Grave Digger - Living Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Visigoth - Conqueror's Oath


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Tribulation - Down Below


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Clutch - Book of Bad Decisions


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Satan - Cruel Magic


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Visigoth - Conqueror's Oath


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

dua lipa my queen


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2018)

Orion's Reign - Scores of War


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

goshness do I really have to link it? Mreeehh okay:






It's soooooo good. I love Ren's part especially.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2018)

Tribulation - Down Below


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2018)

Behemoth - I Loved You At Your Darkest


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2018)

Sleep - The Sciences


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## PaperCat (Dec 26, 2018)

so beautiful. his voice is so good


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2018)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

Sulphur Aeon - The Scythe of Cosmic Chaos

Doesn't sound too bad for a modern death metal release.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2018)

ive listened to you spin me round more than 100 times today its a good song idc about its meme status


----------



## Mayor-of-Tamriel (Dec 27, 2018)

Deftones - Digital Bath. 

I think I'm the only person that listens to them in 2018


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2018)

Easily one of my favorite songs from Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2018)

Taking it back to 2003 with this one. From the best PS2 online game ever made.





I feel like connecting my PS2 again for old time sake.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 27, 2018)

I had this in my head while I was in the shower...

Vampire Killer - Castlevania: Judgement


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2018)

^'Vampire Killer' is my jam! Also, 'Bloody Tears.'

Gruesome - Twisted Prayers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/akinsa/kiritsu-2

Been listening to this abstract dark jungle drum and bass mix.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2018)

Ozric Tentacles - Pungent Effulgent


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

yes it even more cheesy ..judge me xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 28, 2018)

Lynna City (Present) - The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages

Short and simple, but it punches me right in the stomach.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

Why am I listening to this lmao


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2018)

Shpongle - Are You Shpongled?


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Pok?mon Black and White OST (Pretty much all of them.)


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## emily_e_c (Dec 29, 2018)

Natural - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

This music... lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2018)

Infected Mushroom - Classical Mushroom


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah, not their best album. But that beginning riff crushes.


Sabbat (Jpn) - Gideon
^Raw banger


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Ozric Tentacles - Arborescence


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Miles Davis - Miles Ahead


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Miles Davis - Someday My Prince Will Come


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2018)

!!!!


----------



## Marte (Dec 31, 2018)

MOMOLAND - BBoom BBoom


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Miles Davis - Sorcerer

Going through another Miles marathon, if it's not obvious.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2018)

Miles Davis - *****es Brew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2019)

Blood Rayne OST - Germany 2


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2019)

Cynic - Focus


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 2, 2019)

Kobra and the Lotus - Gotham. Song is amazing


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

^Their album 'High Priestess' is probably my favorite!

Atheist - Jupiter


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 2, 2019)

been on a Ghost fix lately.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Tool - Aenima


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2019)

One of the best pieces of music that the Gamecube can produce.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Xerolin (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Lost Horizon - Awakening the World


----------



## sigh (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Dream Theater - Images and Words


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Mastodon - Leviathan


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Mastodon - Crack the Skye


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2019)

_Bad Romance_ - Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Riverside - Out of Myself


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2019)

_What I Want_ by Seelennacht. (on repeat)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

I just saw this for the first time:




It's quite magical! XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Chuck Berry - After School Session


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

EXO - Tempo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

Chuck Berry - Chuck berry Is On Top


----------



## sigh (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Pondo (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2019)

dont sleep on him


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

Dream Theater - Falling Into Infinity


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

Nightwish - Wish I Had An Angel


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2019)

_Sex On Legs_ - Lord of the Lost

Keeps getting stuck in my head lately.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Discovered this band at work.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2019)

!!!!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

Delain - Scandal


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

Neurosis - Souls At Zero


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2019)

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 5, 2019)

Been listening to this album a lot recently. Some pretty great classic Japanese Jazz music.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Mastodon - Emperor of the Sand


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Pentagram - Pentagram (a.k.a. Relentless)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

Isis - In the Absence of Truth


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Intronaut - Valley of Smoke


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Minsk - Out of a Center Which Is Neither Alive or Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Cwynne (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Neurosis - Times of Grace


----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Sabaton - The Art of War


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2019)

Striker - Play to Win


----------



## Pondo (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2019)

Overkill - Under the Influence


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 8, 2019)

gdi I love 80s music so muchhhhhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

Overkill - Horrorscope


----------



## Ryumia (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2019)

Pop Food- Jack Stauber


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2019)

Powerwolf - _Army of the Night_.

I'd actually never heard of this band before today. When I realised Saltatio Mortis' _We Drink Your Blood_ was a cover I had to check out the original artist. So glad I did.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2019)

There be a lot of good music in this thread! Now listening to Overkill - W.F.O.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2019)

Never heard this song before but it's quite good!
(Also Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure is a 10/10 movie)


----------



## unravel (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2019)

Overkill - Bloodletting


----------



## carackobama (Jan 11, 2019)

BLACKPINK - Forever Young


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2019)

_Love is Cruelty_ - William Control.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2019)

Meh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2019)

Overkill - Immortalis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2019)

_Annabel Lee_ - Lord of the Lost.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2019)

Overkill - The Electric Age


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

I absolutely love this cover. I found it buried in my liked videos on youtube and I'm glad I found it cause now I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## XAustin (Jan 14, 2019)

I remembered today that I used to like the Offsprings. Just turned them on and their music still seems cool to me!


----------



## Chris (Jan 14, 2019)

_Stossgebet_ by Powerwolf.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Chevelle - Point #1


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Chevelle - Wonder What's Next


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2019)

Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage (2000)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2019)

Lacuna Coil - In a Reverie


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2019)

For some reason this has been stuck in my head, even tho I like the first version with the chanting better.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2019)

Lacuna Coil - Unleashed Memories


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 16, 2019)

A m a z i n g​


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)

someone blowing the damn leaves...so lets blast some music to cover it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)

Ignore the dialogue 2/3rds of the way through, lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage (2009)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Trivium - The Crusade (a.k.a. "The best album Metallica never made")


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2019)

Trivium - Shogun


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Chevelle - Hats Off to the Bull


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2019)

_Am Ende der Zeit_ - Blutengel


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Trivium - The Sin and the Sentence


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Death Angel - Act III


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2019)

Death Angel - Killing Season


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2019)

_What I Want_ - Seelennacht. 



PaperCat said:


>



Even though it's only three tracks I absolutely love _MMXIV_. Often listen to it on repeat.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2019)

Tina said:


> _
> Even though it's only three tracks I absolutely love MMXIV. Often listen to it on repeat._


_

TBH, I have no idea what the other tracks are. I was listening on Spotify, but I like putting youtube vids on here lol But i love Dry The Rain.





_


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> TBH, I have no idea what the other tracks are. I was listening on Spotify, but I like putting youtube vids on here lol But i love Dry The Rain.



The first track on it is called _One Day Everything Will Be Okay_. It's one of my favourite songs by them!  The third is an instrumental of _Credo_.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2019)

Tina said:


> The first track on it is called _One Day Everything Will Be Okay_. It's one of my favourite songs by them!  The third is an instrumental of _Credo_.



Ohh. I love Credo too. I havn;t found a song by them I dislike. So glad I saw the Black Halo music vid on my youtube suggestions, thought it looked interesting and gave it a listen. Now they are one of my favorite bands


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> Ohh. I love Credo too. I havn;t found a song by them I dislike. So glad I saw the Black Halo music vid on my youtube suggestions, thought it looked interesting and gave it a listen. Now they are one of my favorite bands



Ooh I love hearing how people get into bands! Weirdly I wasn't actually into _Black Halo_ until I saw them live recently and they performed it then. The first song I heard by them was _Never Let You Go_ - came up recommended on Google Play because Ulrike Goldmann (Blutengel) sings on it. 



_Pathfinder_ - Seelennacht.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 18, 2019)

Tina said:


> Ooh I love hearing how people get into bands! Weirdly I wasn't actually into _Black Halo_ until I saw them live recently and they performed it then. The first song I heard by them was _Never Let You Go_ - came up recommended on Google Play because Ulrike Goldmann (Blutengel) sings on it.
> 
> 
> 
> _Pathfinder_ - Seelennacht. &#55356;&#57269;



I think they are the only german band I listen to now. But yay for youtube suggestions. My favorite song so far is Morgana. I'd love to see them live but unfortunately cannot.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2019)

/


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Jarrod (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2019)

Seeing them live tomorrow night so excited.  even though I've literally only known of them for like a week


----------



## Sinmenon (Jan 19, 2019)

I recently recalled my love for One OK Rock, even if I can't understand the lyrics. It's so catchy


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

Love me some Journey ♡


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

Welp looks like I've found some new repertoire for this semester lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2019)

I said weather channel ^^^

back on topic, been listening to a lot of Jefferson Airplane again lately.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2019)

Protest the Hero - Fortress


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2019)

^Now that's a good song lol






I love the instrumental parts of this song


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2019)

Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire

Not bad but nothing spectacular either! Generic metalcore.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

Disturbed - The Sickness

Meh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^Now that's a good song lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for posting the original german version. the english one can suck my chest balls.

anyway;


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2019)

Saw these guys live last night and fell in love with this song. The frontman gave a lovely speech about the heavy metal community right before they performed this.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

Kreator - Pleasure to Kill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Should listen to these bois more often. I enjoy their music a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2019)

I've listened to this song over 50 times since it came out Tuesday. One of my fave bands of all time can't wait for their new album.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

Kreator - Coma of Souls


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2019)

Death Angel - Relentless Retribution


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2019)

_The Preferred_ by DREAMCAR.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Rise - Skillet via Pandora​


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

Kreator - Enemy of God


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2019)

_On The Charts_ by DREAMCAR.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

(not the singer i took my username from if anyone wonders)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 22, 2019)

PaperCat said:


>



I haven't really kept up with Nightwish since Anette left, but this is really good! 

Here's what I'm listening to rn:


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

Protest the Hero - Scurrilous

Metalcore I can dig. Not so much the angsty-arse vocals but the music!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 22, 2019)

I feel like my whole life has been leading up to the moment that I can watch this video lmaoooo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Seven Rings in Hand - Crush 40


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

Bullet For My Valentine - Fever


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

Testament - Low


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

Flotsam and Jetsam - Doomsday For the Deceiver


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2019)

What a fantastic piece of music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2019)

Sodom - Persecution Mania


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 25, 2019)

Perfect Insanity - Disturbed


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 25, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What a fantastic piece of music.


Nostalgic. I remember how many hours I spent practicing on this piece.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2019)

_Hopin' You Were Lookin' _by Rascal Flatts.

Listened to this song far too many times to count today.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2019)

*PAPERCAT* I'm in love with the aesthetic of this video it's so pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Flotsam and Jetsam - Doomsday For the Deceiver



didn't kno neopets made songs 

anyway been listening to some orkester chesty morgan lately, their yma sumac covers are amazing.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2019)

Sodom - Code Red


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2019)

Judas Priest - Rocka Rolla


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 26, 2019)

_Born To Lie_ by DREAMCAR.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 26, 2019)

again...cause its so good.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2019)

Judas Priest - Stained Glass


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2019)

Good Industrial Metal to drive through on a cloudy morning.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2019)

Pentagram - Pentagram (a.k.a. Relentless)

Classic Sabbath worship.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Coffins (Jan 27, 2019)

Chelsea Grin- Across the Earth


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2019)

Trouble - Manic Frustration

Superb stoner metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2019)

Monday Madness


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 28, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2019)

Reverend Bizarre - In the Rectory of the Bizarre Reverend


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Beyond the Crimson Horizon


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2019)

Witchfinder General - Death Penalty


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 29, 2019)

I'll never not be listening to this


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2019)

Candlemass - From the 13th Sun

Definitely an oddball in their discography. Somewhat enjoyable though.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Sorrow of the Angels


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jan 30, 2019)

_Annabel Lee_ - Lord of the Lost.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Fear of Infinity


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2019)

Triptykon - Eparistera Daimones


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2019)

_Star Power _- Blood on the Dance Floor. 

Absolutely terrible song. I hate that I love it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Peter (Jan 31, 2019)

my fave band rlly are back !! and now i can't sleep because i'm dancin around my bedroom


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2019)

Judas Priest - British Steel


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2019)

Something a little different. A banger! from the past


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

Lush - Spooky

I love dream pop/shoegaze music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 1, 2019)

_Morningstar_ by Blutengel. 

New music. I am in love. Video is NSFW otherwise I'd have linked but it's so good!  Can't wait for their new album Feb 15, and three months after that I'll be seeing them live (third time)!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2019)

NE188: Ancestral Voices by selftitledmag
On that dark abstract soundcloud mix that isnt on youtube lol


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

^I love Tame Impala!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

DragonForce - Powered Within


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 2, 2019)

7 rings (2Chainz remix)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2019)

Dope New wave of traditional heavy metal mix


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

The Clash - The Clash


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

Cancer Bats - Birthing the Giant

Excellent hardcore.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

Amebix - Arise


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2019)

\m/​


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2019)

Some Twisted Tower Dire


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2019)

Repost because Wynaut.  

Also could use some of this right now, lmao


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

November's Doom - The Novella Reservoir


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

Avatarium - Avatarium


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

Blood Ceremony - Living With the Ancients


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)

The Sword - Age of Winters


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2019)

Almost that time again.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Music from "Spider Suite" by The Duke of Uke and His Novelty Orchestra.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

The Sword - Warp Riders


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

High On Fire - The Art of Self Defense


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2019)

Corrosion of Conformity - Deliverance


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

My Dying Bride - As the Flower Withers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 5, 2019)

this song is like balm to my soul


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

Avatarium - Hurricanes and Halos


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

The Sword - Apocryphon


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2019)

_Ebb and Flow_ by Aesthetic Perfection.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 6, 2019)

i could listen to this all day.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2019)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Paradise Lost - Icon

Gothic metal I can really sink my teeth into!


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

^metal, brother!

using some Metric as background noise


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

For some reason I find this mesmerizing:


----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)

^I'll... never be that cool LOL and I thought that was some kind of electric lute at first


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Ahab - The Divinity of Oceans


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2019)

Evoken - Shades of Night Descending


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 8, 2019)

_Got Your Six_ by 5FDP


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Corrosion of Conformity - Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Feb 8, 2019)

Lie to Me - Razed in Black


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Clutch - Robot Hive/Exodus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing

Damn I love these guys! Awesome stoner/desert rock.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

Paradise Lost - Host


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## hestu (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2019)

My Dying Bride - The Dreadful Hours


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

_Everyone got these cool songs while I'm just here listening to Animal Crossing New Leaf's 2am theme._


----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2019)

Evoken - Quietus


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2019)

New music.  I am so excited for their new album.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2019)

Driving to Best Buy on a cloudy day soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma

The perfect kind of music to just bed down to and soak in.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

Ruby the Hatchet - Planetary Space Child


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

_Freaks Do It Better (feat. Kerry Louise)_ by Blood on the Dance Floor. 

Woke-up with this song stuck in my head. Hoping listening to it will get it out of there.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

Clutch - Psychic Warfare


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2019)

_Bon Voyeurs_ by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

Earth - Earth 2 - Special Low Frequency Version


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2019)

The vocals sound like i'm fighting the Space Pirates from Metroid Prime lol which I like


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Camomile (Feb 10, 2019)

"Bury a Friend" - Billie Eilish.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)

Paradise Lost - Paradise Lost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Espurr (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2019)

Type O Negative - World Coming Down


----------



## gobby (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2019)

_Unstained_ by Blaqk Audio. 

My current obsession.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2019)

Monday Madness


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 11, 2019)

so sad they didn't win at the grammys D:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2019)

Skepticism - Stormcrowfleet


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2019)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain


----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2019)

Boris - Absolutego


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2019)

So pretty.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2019)

Evoken - Atra Mors


----------



## Bcat (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2019)

Esoteric - Metamorphogenesis


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2019)

Sleep - Dopesmoker


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_Credo (Swan Songs Version)_ by Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Sunn O))) - White 1


----------



## Sylvia (Feb 13, 2019)

Bloodline - Ariana Grande


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_Goodbye London_ by Massive Ego.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Elvenking - Heathenreel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_The Love of God_ by Lord of the Lost.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Elvenking -The Winter Wake


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2019)

_Siq With a Q_ by Blood on the Dance Floor.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Elvenking - Era


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2019)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 14, 2019)

Lord of the Lost - The Love of God

_music video has epilepsy trigger warning so I will not link it._


----------



## rainywave (Feb 14, 2019)

Casey LaLonde - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2019)

Iron Fire - Revenge


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 14, 2019)

I was scrolling through the SSBU playlisy and found this. Ever since I got Happy Home Designer a few months back I never don't have this song stuck in my head lol
_IT'S SO DARN CATCHY THO_


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 15, 2019)

PaperCat said:


> Lord of the Lost - The Love of God
> 
> _music video has epilepsy trigger warning so I will not link it._



What a coincidence, I just found this band and came here to post one of their songs. Specifically this one:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


> What a coincidence, I just found this band and came here to post one of their songs. Specifically this one:



heyyy. I love this band so much. And this music video!  hence my icon on here  glad you found them!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2019)

The last of the incomplete songs from RWBY volume six.  Can?t wait for the full soundtrack for volume six to release in a couple months.

Also, lmao at the characters/townspeople saying ?yeah!? in the background


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

_October 29 (Swan Songs Ver)_ by Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

_Together as One_ by Blutengel. 

Their new album _Un:Gott_ came out yesterday. It's so lovely.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

_The Viles_ by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2019)

An Elvenking marathon. Pretty good folk-y power metal!


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2019)

_Don't Let Me Love_ by DREAMCAR.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## WinteryGarnet (Feb 16, 2019)

"She" by Dodie Clark


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## rainywave (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Rhapsody - Symphony of Enchanted Lands


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Heretics


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Luca Turilli - King of the Nordic Twilight


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2019)

I need more Queen in my life


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Orion's Reign - Scores of War


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2019)

Was so excited when I saw Blutengel covered Billy Idol's _White Wedding_ on their new mini album. Chris Pohl's voice suits it well.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 17, 2019)

_Boulevard of Broken Dreams_ by Green Day


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Symphony X - Twilight In Olympus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2019)

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2019)

_Into the Void_ by Blutengel.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2019)

Listening to Antena 1 Lusitania..good channel if you like Portuguese music although like half of the time it's silly pop lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2019)

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

Lu?s Represas - Feiticeira


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2019)

_I cannot get over this I'm dying of laughter_


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2019)

Repost for the rain outside


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2019)

I didn't even know this existed. A short glimpse of what could have been the Vile album. Good for early CC fans.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

Quarteto 1111 - A Lenda de El-Rei D.Sebasti?o(Ep, 1967)

the title track is da bomb, gotta love 60s <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2019)

Ah, and now it’s sunny outside.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2019)

Blind Guardian - Somewhere Far Beyond


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## tae (Feb 20, 2019)

my boyfriend got me into these guys last week, i'm in love with their sound.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Blind Guardian - A Night At the Opera


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Sabaton - The Art of War


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2019)

This is a jam right here


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Overkill - The Wings of War

God bless the world of torrentingthe internet.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

Rhapsody of Fire - Triumph or Agony

Dn'D meets heavy metal.


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2019)

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2019)

Looking for parking soundtrack


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2019)

This song is the best jam there ever was

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


>



THAT'S SUCH A GOOD SONG


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## rainywave (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Death - Human


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 23, 2019)

Warning: Lots of eyestrain/flashing lights and theres an f-word at the end uwu.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Iron Savior - Kill or Get Killed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Esoteric - The Maniacal Vale


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

holy **** these guys are amazing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

A whole lot of Elvenking!


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 23, 2019)

Breath Mint said:


>



Same


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

The Spacelords - Spacelords


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

Probably one of my favorite pieces of music from SMG2


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Esoteric - Paragon of Dissonance


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Cobra (Feb 24, 2019)

Drag the Lake by The Amity Affliction


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Sleep - The Sciences


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Monster Magnet - Spine of God


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm playing the _moderato_ prelude (at 10:57), and I'm listening to it to get an idea of how it sounds. I can read sheet music and play by ear, but I learn better by playing by ear so this helps me a lot.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

The Clash - London Calling


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Joy Division - Closer


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Dead Kennedys - Fresh Fruit For Rotting Vegetables


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2019)

Ugh this remaster is sooo awesomeeeeee


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Bolt Thrower - Mercenary


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Bad Religion - How Could Hell Be Any Worse?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

Under and Over it by Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Death - The Sound of Perseverance

My all-time favorite metal album. \m/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

Ramones - Ramones


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Ramones - Rocket to Russia


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2019)

Panic! At The Disco - Ready to Go (Get Me Out Of My Mind)


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2019)

Septicflesh - Codex Omega


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Breathing the Fire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Witchery - Symphony For the Devil


----------



## salty- (Feb 28, 2019)

Been listening to mashups for like 2 days now


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Proper Dungeon Synth


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Sodom - In War and Pieces


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

Nervosa - Victim of Yourself


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

Possessed - Seven Churches


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

Revocation - Chaos of Forms


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

Vader - De Profundis


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2019)

Deltarune - The Field of Hopes and Dreams


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2019)

Some Skeletonwitch witch, because I just like listening to things sometimes multiple times.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Bolt Thrower - Honour Valour Pride


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## maple22 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

Sigh - Dread Dreams


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2019)

^Haven't heard them in ages!

Satyricon - Dark Medieval Times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 2, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Wow I haven't heard this song in a while. It's a good one!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Wow I haven't heard this song in a while. It's a good one!



The spirit of Bonham flowed in that album


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 2, 2019)

Can't stop listening to this song, easily my favorite band.​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Negura Bunget - Nirnindu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2019)

Fen - The Malediction Fields

Excellent post-rock/black metal.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2019)

Dissection - The Somberlain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Melechesh - The Epigenesis


----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Mare Cognitum - An Extraconscious Lucidity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Darkspace - Darkspace I


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

Probably my favorite song by Boston.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2019)

RIP Keith. still one of the best 90s rave bangers


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Enslaved - Frost


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Cloak of Altering - Ancient Paths Through Timeless Voids


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

I've had this song stuck in my head for the last couple hours...

BUT IT'S SUCH A GOOD SONG UGHHH


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Wolves In the Throne Room - Celestial Lineage


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2019)

Carach Angren - Lammendam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

Possibly one of the greatest videos ever made


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

Progenie Terrestre Pura - U.M.A.


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2019)

_Don't Threaten Me With A Good Time_ - Panic! At The Disco

Listened to this song over 80 times in the past few days.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Biancasbotique (Mar 6, 2019)

H.E.R- As I Am


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2019)

A Forest of Stars - The Corpse of Rebirth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2019)

A piece we're playing in the wind ensemble this semester. Apparently it was composed by a former composition professor from our college (around 2011-2012) so it's really nice to be able to honor him in this way.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Limbonic Art - In Abhorrence Dementia


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Breathing the Fire


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Absu - The Third Storm of Cythraul


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2019)

Great soundtrack for work lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Immortal - Pure Holocaust


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2019)

What a pleasant song to play in such a terrifying level lol

(jk it's not too bad)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2019)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini

Killer progressive black/viking metal.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2019)

I will never get over this video


----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

A Forest of Stars - A Shadowplay For Yesterdays

This band is just friggin' weird...in a good way though!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2019)

Astarte - Quod Superius Sicut Inferius


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

Winterhorde - Maestro


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

Really love this ending


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

Dimmu Borgir - Enthrone Darkness Triumphant


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

This song randomly started playing in my head, which is weird because I'm pretty sure I haven't heard this song in like 6 years lmao


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

Darkthrone - Transylvanian Hunger

So KVLT! xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

I first heard this song a few weeks ago and honestly it's actually a really good song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2019)

Stuck in my head recently


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Shampsto (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2019)

Enslaved - In Times


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Astarte - Sirens


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

My favorite ending from this anime so far


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Limbonic Art - The Ultimate Death Worship


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Dimmu Borgir - Spiritual Black Dimensions


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2019)

Taking a chance on the youtube algorithm lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2019)

Some more Enslaved. I rather dig these guys.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

I forgot how good this sounded.  Oh the nostalgia <3


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Gorgoroth - Under the Sign of Hell

Nothing too special. Pretty standard second wave Norwegian black metal.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Good wintery music to listen to as winter comes to an end


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

1349 - Beyond the Apocalypse

Certainly better than their debut, that's for sure!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Inquisition - Into the Infernal Regions of the Ancient Cult

Kinda "meh" so far.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2019)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia


----------



## slatka (Mar 12, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOW6V5wThdE


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## mayorlinds (Mar 13, 2019)

Moon And Star by Wintergatan !!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2019)

Needed something peaceful to sleep to zzz...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2019)

Limbonic Art - Spectre Abysm


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Darkthrone - Dark Thrones and Black Flags


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2019)

This song is stuck in my head lol
But it's so catchy!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 14, 2019)

the ceiling fan


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Genesis

I think this is where they start to get good!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2019)

Pretty timeless sound. Often imitated nowadays by new bands, but still missing that 80s authentic feel.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Favorite ending from this anime


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 15, 2019)

in light of recent news

I’m calling your name
Esta iviya


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Theogonia

Arguably where they got REALLY good!! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Shining - III: Angst, Sj?lvdestruktivitetens Emissarie


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

My favorite from the Black Clover OST.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)

my sister kept singing this song and i just had to find out where it's from!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

Samael - Worship Him


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dirty sound

- - - Post Merge - - -





New Possessed after 31 years


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Dirty sound
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



A new Possessed album?!



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, listening to Nokturnal Mortum - Goat Horns


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Carpathian Forest - Defending the Throne of Evil


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2019)

So in love with this song.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Samael - Reign of Light


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)

In honor of bell boom week


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2019)

Shining - IX: Everyone, Everything, Everywhere, Ends


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2019)

Panopticon - Kentucky


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2019)

Satan's Host - Burning the Born Again... (A New Philosophy)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2019)

Winterfylleth - The Divination of Antiquity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2019)

^Excellent thrash though the vocals take some getting used to.

Marduk - Panzer Division Marduk


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2019)

Dare say... better than the original


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2019)

Satan's Host - Satanic Grimoire: A Greater Black Magick

Blackened power metal...'cause why not! xD


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2019)

Takes me back to my Indiana trip this past Summer. Wish I could have that time back...


----------



## slatka (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2019)

Winterfylleth - The Hallowing of Heirdom

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Now there's a band I haven't heard in ages!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2019)

Marduk - Rom 5:12


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Winterfylleth - The Hallowing of Heirdom
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Literally middle school to high school transition soundtrack for me lol takes me back


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Satan's Host - Virgin Sails


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Caligula's Horse - Moments From Ephemeral City


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Leprous - Tall Poppy Syndrome


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 20, 2019)

Updating my work out playlist on spotify.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Haken - Visions


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Leprous - Bilateral


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Leprous - Coal


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Riverside - Out of Myself


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Necrophobic - The Nocturnal Silence


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2019)

Unleashed - Where No Life Dwells


----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Listened to this a lot early last year when I was going through a tough time.  After having listened to everything else RWBY’s soundtrack has to offer, this is definitely my favorite song that Jeff and Casey have done.


----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Actually I can't seem to figure out WHAT I want to listen to! Sonata Arctica? Mercenary? Keldian? Too many damn choices that I'm in the mood for!


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 22, 2019)

Yet another CTE song​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Striker - Play to Win


----------



## XD001 (Mar 22, 2019)

Animal Crossing Vibes Playlist:

https://open.spotify.com/user/holyd...V8knDdNa1HS4sTOZpa3?si=cenhw3xrRRifCfJQy9W3Lw


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Insomnium - Above the Weeping World


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is my childhood game here. Gran Turismo 4 - Moon Over the Castle [Extended Orchestral Version]






Time really does fly by... Thank goodness my game and the PS2 still works.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 22, 2019)

binging this band​


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Unleashed - The Hunt For White Christ


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 22, 2019)

Have been listening to this song a whole lot. Can't really stop listening to this song.​


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2019)

Omnium Gatherum - Spirits and August Light


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Really loved watching this anime last semester.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Dyscarnate - Enduring the Massacre


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2019)

This is just too funny


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate


----------



## catsoup (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Mar 23, 2019)

At the moment of posting this I am listening to DangeroulyFunny doing a Stardew valley guide.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2019)

Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)

Thinking hard song 

_But before the opponents had time to figure out what had happened, Asta had already slid past the defenses and deactivated the barrier with his anti-magic swords_


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Mar 23, 2019)

catsoup said:


>



lol i remember walking through my city seeing tash sultana busking now shes world famous

- - - Post Merge - - -

i hate summer but this song makes me feel like i like summer


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Soilwork - Natural Born Chaos

- - - Post Merge - - -

Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## catsoup (Mar 24, 2019)

slatka said:


> lol i remember walking through my city seeing tash sultana busking now shes world famous



dang :0
that must've been so surreal to watch her go from a small performer to being as famous as she is now!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2019)

The funny thing about listening to so many of Mozart's sonatas is I can always see a pattern in his compositions (not the general sonata form, but the different ornaments, placements of trills and alternating notes,  and other things used throughout the pieces). Like at this point I could listen to a sonata of his I'd never heard before, and say "Oh yeah. _That's_ Mozart."


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 24, 2019)

love this dumb game


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 24, 2019)

lol Smash ultimate (Animal Crossing Soundtracks) XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Ritual


----------



## catsoup (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

Vader - De Profundis

Quality Polish death metal! \m/


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Grim Reaper - See You In Hell

Underrated band from the days of the NWoBHM!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord of the Lost - Fears


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

I friggin' love this song! SO melodic. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2019)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

I've been listening to wish you were gay by billie eilish for days now, i cant help myself


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

A song we're playing in the symphonic wind ensemble. It's one of those pieces where you don't really like it at first, but after practicing through it with the band a bunch, it really grows on you.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2019)

Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine: Biomech


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2019)

I absolutely LOVE the keyboard track for this song!!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2019)

Vader - Revelations


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

The Devin Townsend Band - Accelerated Evolution


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

I haven't heard this song a while. I'm a big fan of Foreigner's slower, ballad-like songs. Especially their use of synthesizers.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Caligula's Horse - Bloom


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Visigoth - Conqueror's Oath


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

Stormwarrior - Stormwarrior


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side



wow I use to listen to this album on a sony cd walkman in high school everyday lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2019)

^Quality crust punk!

Amon Amarth  - Jomsviking


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Abysmal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Arch Enemy - Burning Bridges


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

Iron Savior - Unification


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

^Haven't heard them in some time! Christian death metal...who'd a thought? xD

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Haven't heard them in some time! Christian death metal...who'd a thought? xD
> 
> Powerwolf - Lupus Dei



Those early Mortification albums are like top tier Death Metal albums. they are like a Christian Morbid Angel in a way lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2019)

^Yeah! XD

Hibria - Defying the Rules


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Aoxomoxoa


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Devin Townsend - Ziltoid the Omniscient


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes Sir, No Sir- The Kinks


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Lunatic Soul - Lunatic Soul


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Iron Savior - Dark Assault


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2019)

Some Saturday Goth why not lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Ayreon - Into the Electric Castle


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Fates Warning - Perfect Symmetry


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Nevermore - Nevermore


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## catsoup (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Elvenking - Wyrd


----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Ayreon - Universal Migrator, Part 1: The Dream Sequencer and Universal Migrator, Part 2: Flight of the Migrator


----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2019)

Perfection.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

^I haven't heard those guys in ages!

Arsaidh(currently called Saor) - Roots


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Epica - The Phantom Agony


----------



## catsoup (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Iron Savior - The Landing


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Napalm Death - Enemy of the Music Business

Gonna be checking out some grindcore and deathgrind!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Napalm Death - The Code Is Red...Long Live the Code


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Immolation - Dawn of Possession


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

Cephalic Carnage - Xenosapien


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## honeyaura (Apr 3, 2019)

BAD APPLE!! || METAL COVER by RichaadEB ft. Cristina Vee


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Lake of Tears - A Crimson Cosmos


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2019)

Is this the same band? lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Antigama - Intellect Made Us Blind


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2019)

We're exploring different types of chromaticism used in music in our Music Theory class right now, and our professor played us this piece as an example of heavy use of the pentatonic scale. I think it sounds very lovely!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Elvenking - Era

Great folk metal!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2019)

Nevermore - The Politics of Ecstasy


----------



## maple22 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

Perfect chillin music ngl


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2019)

Slough Feg - Hardworlder


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2019)

Korpiklaani - Korven Kuningas


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

I found out today that there is a boss in SMO called the Lord of Lightning, and so I typed the name in on Google and this video was the first thing that came up:






Tbh I'm not disappointed lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm seeing him tomorrow!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2019)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 4, 2019)

What a fine piece of music


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2019)

Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Live/Dead


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Europe '72


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2019)

Arkona - Goi, Rode, Goi!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2019)

Candlemass mixed with Viking Metal era Bathory. A bit lo-fi for the purists


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Immolation - Failures For Gods


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Dyscarnate - Enduring the Massacre


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Dyscarnate - And So It Came to Pass

Excellent UK death metal!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

^I haven't heard those guys in ages! Must get around to that!

Bolt Thrower - Those Once Loyal


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 6, 2019)

One day everything will be ok - Lord of the lost


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Abysmal


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Blues For Allah


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2019)

thunder, rain, and lightning....

no, not *that* song. it's actually storming outside where I am


----------



## MochiACNL (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Terrapin Station


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Phish - Junta


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Revocation - Deathless


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 7, 2019)

one day everything will be okay - lord of the lost


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Revocation - The Outer Ones


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

Overkill - Taking Over


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

Phish - Lawn Boy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 8, 2019)

anderson paak tiny desk on repeat lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2019)

Overkill - The Years of Decay


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

Did I post this already? Oh well. Regardless, this is still sick.

Alect Squadron - Ace Combat X Skies of Deception


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Late, but since my internet is fast again, time to post the last anime OP/EDs I was listening to.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Late, but since my internet is fast again, time to post the last anime OP/EDs I was listening to.


You got a good taste in music my friend!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> You got a good taste in music my friend!



Thank you.  

Currently on this arc still
|
V





EDIT:






I also think this is one of my favorite anime endings I’ve listened to so far.  It’s up there for sure.  It also fits with the Sakura tree background so well.  <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2019)

Man I love this song


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2019)

Revocation - The Outer Ones


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2019)

I haven't heard this song in a while. I used to love it to death when I was in HS (along with some other Sting/Police songs).


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2019)

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2019)

Ugh I want to play this song so bad, but I don't think I have anywhere near the strength that this song demands. Beethoven enjoyed pieces which exerted huge amounts of power and volume, and I guarantee he was a lot stronger than I am.

But I still want to play this sonata. I'll ask my prof about it.


----------



## hamster (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2019)

Driving to work soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Master of Reality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2019)

proper cover


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Late, but since my internet is fast again, time to post the last anime OP/EDs I was listening to.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

Vaati said:


>



LMFAO I laughed at this for a good half of it.  I don’t know how, but the person timed the song with the visuals perfectly.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## maple22 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Wo Fat - Psychedelonaut


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2019)

Classic youtube lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2019)

inspired everything 2000 era modern metal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2019)

Fu Manchu - The Action Is Go

One of the ultimate stoner/desert rock bands! Right up there w/ Sleep, Kyuss, etc.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Aww yeah fellas, brand new Black Clover opening


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

And a new ending as well


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2019)

Pentagram - Pentagram(a.k.a. Relentless)


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

BTS - Boy With Luv (feat. Halsey)


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

Cut Me Out - Lord of the Lost


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2019)

My favorite album by them. Good atmosphere in the production


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2019)

Trouble - Psalm 9


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2019)

Lord of the Lost helping me get thru moving @__@


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Best JoJo OP IMO


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2019)

Black Rainbows - Hawkdope


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Ghost - Infestissumam


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Pentagram - Day of Reckoning


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Basically all the slam jam remixes.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Candlemass - Nightfall


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## chamsae (Apr 13, 2019)

park jihoon - moon


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## amai (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Fu Manchu - We Must Obey


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2019)

Monster Magnet - Spine of God


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## slatka (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Mood


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost - Meliora


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

*me after spamming the ?boys v. girls? and ?quick, before the mods come? threads*

This is my counting power!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2019)

One of my favorite Maiden songs. That early energy from the band.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

Reverend Bizarre - In the Rectory of the Bizarre Reverend


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Sorrow of the Angels

Pretty emotional doom/progressive/power metal. I rather dig it. Usually not a fan of emotional music but this one just has a certain something to it. Not sure what.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2019)

xRileyx said:


>



I freaking love that anime! It's so over the top, it's ridiculous!! xD Good stuff.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Ghost - Prequelle


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Blood Ceremony - Lord of Misrule


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Never listened to this take on it before.  Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Trouble - Manic Frustration

A stoner metal classic.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Beyond the Crimson Horizon


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Through the Darkest Hour


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Of Empires Forlorn

Damn these guys create beautiful music!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

The Sword - Gods of the Earth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2019)

Clearly one of the greatest Rush songs ever


----------



## Antonio (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

High On Fire - The Art of Self Defense


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2019)

Cut Me Out - Lord of the Lost


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

^CLASSIC!! \m/

Trouble - Plastic Green head


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2019)

Reverend Bizarre - III: So Long Suckers

Probably the longest album I've ever listened to at 2hrs. 10min.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Kurapika: “Wait, Leorio!  Don’t answer.  The correct answer all along was to not give one.”

Leorio: *is stopped and waits*

Old lady: “You have given the correct answer, you may proceed.”

Kurapika: *begins walking and looks back at Gon still lost in thought*

Gon: “Ahh, it’s no use!  I just can’t come up with an answer!”

*Kurapika and Leorio look back at Gon in astonishment and then smile*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

Argus - Beyond the Martyrs


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

This art right here


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

Monster Magnet - 4-Way Diablo


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

Saint Vitus - Saint Vitus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2019)

Never heard this song before (or really any song from Undertale) but this song is suuuuper catchy lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2019)

^You should give the game a shot! It's AMAZING!! <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## amai (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

Buffalo - Dead Forever


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

The Sword - Apocryphon


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2019)

This just randomly showed up in my recommended list on yt. Tbh I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

^Youtube can sometimes just recommend you the most beautiful things. Like that.

Anyway, this is what I'm listening to now.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 19, 2019)

Ariana Grande - In My Head


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2019)

Ace Combat 7: Skies Unknown - Daredevil






Sounds really awesome to the ears.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

Clutch - From Beale Street to Oblivion


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2019)

High On Fire - Blessed Black Wings


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

Saint Vitus - Hallow's Victim


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2019)

That Intro


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Suspended At Aphelion


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

The Gates of Slumber - ...The Awakening


----------



## DragoDrago (Apr 20, 2019)

I can't wait - Stevie Nicks
Hold me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats - Blood Lust


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

The Sword - High Country


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

Clutch - Strange Cousins From the West


----------



## amai (Apr 21, 2019)

my own screaming as i desperately try to figure out the clues for the egg hunt. i mean-


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

High On Fire - Death Is This Communion


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

Minsk - The Ritual Fires of Abandonment


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

Ruby the Hatchet - Planetary Space Child


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2019)

Spoiler: Lyrics



You get the na na without weed! I get dead just talking mean. You push me up, absolute. Turn it down we do not weebo.  You and me, enemies. Everyday life send you flower, but you’re not there thinking that. Someday we will be that (*DOPE!!!*)

Always preparing to say no but out there we're family. Cause fusing up and not down, you want me to spread it more. They want back, (*GIVE IT BACK!*) it’s ok, (*GIVE IT FRIED*). Don’t eat while I’m sad. Well… I killed my baby while we will taste her. 

(*CAN’T HEAR*) Don’t cry somebodies there, we’ll plow on her (*BILL ME NOT*) The dark side burn. I can’t go without that plan cause we won’t give in. Come down in ketchup! Took her down! Father you're yelling so weak it burns. Can’t love her to burn it (*FRIEND EVERYBODY! NEVER PULL OUT! YOUR WIFE FARTED! ALSO YOUR NEPHEW DIED, SORRY FOR THAT! WE’LL BE WITH THEM! HENTAI!!!!*)﻿


----------



## amai (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2019)

High On Fire - Snakes For the Divine


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

Neurosis - Times of Grace


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

Intronaut - Void


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

Russian Circles - Enter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

Cult of Luna - Cult of Luna


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

But can you handle the blue?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

Memento Mori - Life, Death and Other Morbid Tales


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2019)

The Gates of Slumber - Conqueror


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

My favorite anime OP


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

November's Doom - The Knowing


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

My Dying Bride - Turn Loose the Swans


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Naekoya (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Ahab - Call of the Wretched Sea


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Vaati said:


> My favorite anime OP



Nice, but I think this may actually be my favorite anime opening:








EDIT: Oh gosh, I’m laughing way too much from this and it’s night time here.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Buffalo - Mother's Choice

Not bad so far, though not as good as the first 3!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats - The Night Creeper


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Jess and the Ancient Ones - Jess and the Ancient Ones


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

As a fellow German, I support this.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2019)

This song has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 23, 2019)

TWICE - Fancy


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

I like to listen to anime OSTs while programming.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2019)

Idk how I've never heard this song before, but it seems like a really cool trippy song. I also like the message behind it.

Now I understand Sheila's "white rabbit" and "feed your head" user titles lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> This song has been stuck in my head all day.



Personally I really like the Muda Kingdom theme but tbh all the music from Super Mario Land is great


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

^Sanctuary do an awesome cover of that song! Might not be your cup of tea though lol..who can say!

Anyways, listening to Mustasch - Above All


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

That was the last time, I’ll ever feel down on myself.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Neurosis - A Sun That Never Sets


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2019)

Minsk - The Crash and the Draw


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Ryumia said:


>


Geez, I can't remember the last time I heard that song!

Cult of Luna - The Beyond


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

IZ*ONE - Highlight


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Grand Magus - Wolf's Return


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2019)

Only fitting, I know.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

Magic Circle - Magic Circle

Doom metal from my state of Massachusetts! These guys, along w/ Armory and Revocation have proven to me this state can produce metal bands outside of the ****ing nu metal and metalcore/deathcore sub-genres! THANK GOD!! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

The Doomsday Kingdom - The Doomsday Kingdom


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2019)

November's Doom - The Pale Haunt Departure


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2019)

New Darkthrone




^lol^


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

Youjo Senki and SukaSuka are tied for my favorite anime.
https://vimeo.com/332390297


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Evoken - Embrace the Emptiness


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

Ugh 80s music is so greattttt


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Intronaut - Valley of Smoke


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

the smash ultimate's remix of "Behind the mask" from persona 5


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2019)

Cult of Luna - Salvation


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Grand Magus - Iron Will


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Magic Circle - Journey Blind


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2019)

His mustache might be terrifying but his voice is wonderful.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2019)

Looking for Parking soundtrack


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

This song is hilarious lmao


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2019)

Triptykon - Melana Chasmata


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 27, 2019)

How You Remind Me by Nickelback


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

jhfly - morning
​


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

Unleashed - Sworn Allegiance


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2019)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2019)

Patrick saying “Finland!” for 10 hours.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## duckvely (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## carp (Apr 28, 2019)

My discover weekly on Spotify. Currently it's "Better By Myself" by "Hey Violet".


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Ever play that game? It's amazing!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Ever play that game? It's amazing!



Yes. One of my favorite horror games and gamecube games. Still nothing quite like it since


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

^The insanity effects definitely caught me off guard a few times. Definitely a unique experience. xD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^The insanity effects definitely caught me off guard a few times. Definitely a unique experience. xD



Yes. The game trolled a lot. it was cool


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2019)

I've never listened to this entire orchestral suite before, but I like it a lot! The opening movement played while I was going through Bowser's Kingdom on SMO and honestly it fits so well lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2019)

Judas Priest - Sin After Sin


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Helloween - Master of the Rings

I know I'm in the extreme minority but I actually prefer Deris-era Helloween as opposed to Kiske-era.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2019)

Uma Thurman by Fall Out Boy
It's been stuck in my head since listening to it on my road trip


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Riot - Narita


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Sanctuary - Refuge Denied


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

C418 - Wet Hands


----------



## Sobek500 (Apr 29, 2019)

Doctor by Truslow


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

Holy crap I've never heard the original before, this is incredible lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## allainah (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL2swpw4lSQ


----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2019)

Attila - Fallacy

Checking out some deathcore! I wanna know why so many metal heads hate this stuff.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2019)

Packin away some stuff in my dorm so I'm jammin to my favorite song from MKDS


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sobek500 (May 1, 2019)

THE HUMAN RADIO - Shinedown


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder - It Was Metal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

^Savatage are a class act! \m/


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

my bloody valentine - sometimes

sadness consumes me lol


----------



## Hat' (May 2, 2019)

Gotta Go - CHUNG HA


----------



## Bosmer (May 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

buny said:


> my bloody valentine - sometimes
> 
> sadness consumes me lol



Yeesh, I can't remember the last time I heard those guys! 'Forget if I like' em or not..


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2019)

Banger AF


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2019)

Overkill - The Wings of War


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Satan - Atom By Atom


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2019)

One of my favorite track themes from MK7 <3


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Striker - Striker

I'm a sucker for this awesome Canadian metal band!


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2019)

_Hey Look Ma, I Made It _- Panic at the Disco.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2019)

That bass tho


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Chris (May 5, 2019)

_One of the Drunks_ - Panic at the Disco.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 5, 2019)

I have all my music on shuffle and right now I am grooving to the old dance track Cotton Eyed Joe. Brings me back to dance night in school LOL.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Chris (May 5, 2019)

_All I Want_ - Jayyvon.


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Chris (May 5, 2019)

_Super Selfie Superstar_ - Massive Ego.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2019)

Listening to the whole soundtrack. I honestly miss playing this game so much, maybe I should pull out my Wii U again...

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I JUST SAW THE VIDEO ABOVE _THAT'S A JAM_


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Zura (May 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2019)

Judas Priest - Turbo


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

Great song for cleaning your room :thumbs_up:


----------



## hange (May 6, 2019)

.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2019)

I do not regret clicking on this video lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

DNA - BTS​


----------



## Hat' (May 7, 2019)

Red Velvet - Russian Roulette (first song that got me into kpop, and into Red Velvet h)


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2019)

ASMR


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2019)




----------



## hamster (May 8, 2019)

modest mouse- float on


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## deSPIRIA (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Chris (May 9, 2019)

Obsessed with everything Boy George lately.


----------



## PaperCat (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2019)

For some reason I'm just now learning that a game running at 50Hz literally means it runs slower than 60Hz (I used to think that it had something to do with frame rate lmao). No wonder everybody was irritated with the PS Classic Edition lol

So now I'm just chillin here, listening to the PAL version of the Green Hill Zone music. It's kinda trippy ngl


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2019)

I don’t really care for Greninja, but got to admit, this theme is pretty cool to listen to.


----------



## Hat' (May 10, 2019)

Violeta - IZ*ONE


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (May 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2019)

Gran Turismo 3 - Light Velocity by Isamu Ohira


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Unleashed - Midvinterblot


----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

One of the darkest events in human history!


----------



## MochiACNL (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Forever Abomination


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (May 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

Violeta - IZ*ONE, to change a little bit


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

Some ASMR


----------



## MochiACNL (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

Possessed - Revelations of Oblivion


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

Witchery - Symphony For the Devil


----------



## MochiACNL (May 14, 2019)




----------



## MochiACNL (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Possessed - Revelations of Oblivion



The album I needed to hear this year. Didn't disappoint.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> The album I needed to hear this year. Didn't disappoint.



Didn't finish it yet but yeah, freaking awesome! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2019)

Wow I forgot how much energy they had


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Κατά τον δαίμονα εαυτού


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Fu Manchu - In Search of...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 16, 2019)

WILD SOUL - Ranmaru Kurosaki


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Electric Wizard


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Unleashed - Hammer Battalion


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Immolation - Shadows In the Light


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

A repost, but I?m playing through Xenoblade Chronicles X and it?s such a jam that it deserves a repost.  

EDIT: How can something as simple as a normal enemy battle theme be this good?!?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## NathanBros (May 16, 2019)

Aeon Zen - Rebel Theory


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Fu Manchu - Start the Machine


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Chris (May 17, 2019)

Getting hyped to see this band live tomorrow night.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

Electric Wizard - We Live


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

Fu Manchu - We Must Obey


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 17, 2019)

You're My Life - Quartet Night


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2019)

The Sword - Age of Winters


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 17, 2019)

Masato Hijirikawa - Sei-en Brave Heart​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

A whole new world from the OG alladin movie and it is making me CRY


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Hey Brother by Aviici, R.I.P.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Little house by The Fray


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Sabaton - Attero Dominatus


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

Sabaton - The Art of War


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Animal Crossing Theme Song Remix


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2019)

Some more Fu Manchu.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2019)

Pentagram - Pentagram (a.k.a. Relentless)


----------



## Bosmer (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2019)

Blaze Bayley - Silicon Messiah


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2019)

Eternity's End - The Fire Within


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Sounds similar to one of FMA:Brotherhood’s ending themes.  Still good though.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2019)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2019)

SNES remixed to fix the 8 bit sound quality from the gba original lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

High On Fire - Snakes For the Divine


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

Commander Vandham: “Yeah, just one more thing.  What the bloody HELL is that dancing turnip doing over there?!?”

Lin: “We should eat it.”

Tatsu: “Tatsu not food!”

Just made it to this point in the game yesterday and onto chapter four.


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

Black Rainbows - Carmina Diabolo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

Pentagram - Be Forewarned


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Of Empires Forlorn


----------



## PaperCat (May 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## chamsae (May 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2019)

I usually hate country music, but it’s only fitting that I listen to this after today.  I’ll never not love this team.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (May 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2019)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

^That album is definitely a contender for AotY! \m/


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

Monster Magnet - Powertrip


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

The Beatles - Please Please Me


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 24, 2019)

Tho not my favorite by them, it does have good songs that hit me when im in the mood.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2019)

Stormwitch - Walpurgis Night


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

looooove


----------



## Breath Mint (May 25, 2019)




----------



## burrntriice (May 25, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NzD7zLww2A

sooo good <3


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Clutch - Blast Tyrant


----------



## PaperCat (May 25, 2019)

Witch Image - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Helstar - Remnants of War


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead

In the mood for some lighter tunes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead
> 
> In the mood for some lighter tunes!



the best <3

also basically listening to those yugoslav covers i posted before


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Anthem of the Sun


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Aoxomoxoa


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Anyone up for exploring an intense alien jungle?

Sure, why not.


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Yes - Yes


----------



## Bosmer (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Yes - Time and a Word


----------



## MochiACNL (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Yes - The Yes Album


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2019)




----------



## PaperCat (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

Silver Apples - Silver Apples

Great 60's experimental/psych rock!


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

Tarot - The Spell of Iron


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


>


OMG YES


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Silver Apples - Silver Apples
> 
> Great 60's experimental/psych rock!



heyyy i gotta check out that sounds interesting

also basically just listening to the tv lol


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds - the Beatles


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane - Takes Off


----------



## DragoDrago (May 26, 2019)

Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2019)

DevilDriver - The Last Kind Words


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2019)

It's 2am here

Pls send help lmao I'm dyin


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Live/Dead


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Yes - Fragile

Chris Squire is an amazing bassist!!Right up there w/ Les Claypool!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Starkill - Fires of Life


----------



## DragoDrago (May 27, 2019)

Yes - Leave It
What a bop


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Breathing the Fire


----------



## PaperCat (May 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

Witchery - Restless & Dead


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

You ain't seen nothing yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

Starkill - Shadow Sleep


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

Talking heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Workingman's Dead


----------



## PaperCat (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

^That song is addictive.


----------



## PaperCat (May 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^That song is addictive.



it is. also the acoustic version is so good.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

Grateful Dead - American Beauty


----------



## PaperCat (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2019)

Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

The Beatles - Please Please Me


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

scatman


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2019)

I love this / with my whole heart


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane - Surrealistic Pillow


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

old town road


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Silver Apples - Contact


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

And so the summer begins...






4 MONTHS REMAINING until...

4


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2019)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

The Allman Brothers Band - The Allman Brothers Band

Still one of the best guitarists.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

The Doors - The Doors


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Fen - Epoch


----------



## DragoDrago (May 30, 2019)

Imperial hotel - Stevie Nicks


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Fen - Dustwalker


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 30, 2019)

Right now I am listening to the Aladdin 2019 Soundtrack....soo good man.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Wodensthrone - Loss

Pretty decent blackgaze.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 30, 2019)

Always on my mind - Pet Shop Boys version


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Galneryus - Resurrection


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Galneryus - Phoenix Rising


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

I'll never get tired of this song


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

^So melodic!


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2019)

Immortal - Sons of Northern Darkness


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Grateful Dead - Europe '72


----------



## DragoDrago (May 31, 2019)

Tusk - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2019)




----------



## buniichu (May 31, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Yes - Tales From Topographic Oceans


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

Jefferson Airplane - After Bathing At Baxter's


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 31, 2019)

New Darkthrone. Also new Nocturnus to listen to. 2019 metal comeback year


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2019)

The Beatles - With the Beatles


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2019)

Darkspace - Darkspace III


----------



## MochiACNL (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

What To Believe - Daiki Kasho


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2019)

Wodensthrone - Curse


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2019)

cotton candy, majin buu u u uuu


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2019)

Immortal - All Shall Fall

Been in quite the black metal mood lately.


----------



## iamcake (Jun 1, 2019)

MARINA's new album Love + Fear. So good.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 2, 2019)

Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Hail Spirit Noir - Pneuma


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Gnaw Their Tongues - Spit At Me and Wreak Havoc On My Flesh

Yeesh, just on this first album alone I'd say Mories is a very disturbed individual!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

Mare Cognitum - Luminiferous Aether


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

Melechesh - Emissaries


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2019)

Enslaved - Monumension


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2019)

What?s better than exploring an intense alien jungle?

Exploring an intense alien jungle at night.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 4, 2019)

a station on google music


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Kata Ton Daimona Eaytoy


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2019)

Darkthrone - Under A Funeral Moon


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2019)

Hail Spirit Noir - Mayhem In Blue


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2019)

Enslaved - Ruun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2019)

im digging this album so far. Not as strong as the new possessed but still crazy tech riffs and synths. The sequel to The Key album for sure.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2019)

Royal Thunder - CVI


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

LOVE her!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2019)

Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Bosmer (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2019)

Sabaton - Carolus Rex


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2019)

It's 9pm here, so I'm listening to this while I try to catch some fish that I'm missing, like the piranha, arowana, and giant catfish.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JUST GOT A GIANT CATFISH

This song must be good luck lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2019)

On an Immortal marathon.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2019)

pre dianno maiden lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 7, 2019)

ugh queen


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Iron Savior - The Landing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Hail Spirit Noir - Oi Magoi


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2019)

Eternity's End - Unyielding

Damn do I love German power metal!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2019)

This track with some wine and or medicinal herbs


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Judicator - Sleepy Plessow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Giddy (Jun 8, 2019)

Billie Eilish - Bury a friend.

Haven't been able to stop listening it for a day so far~


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2019)

Grave Digger - Knights of the Cross


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Grave Digger - The Grave Digger


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Metalium - Millennium Metal


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Running Wild - Under Jolly Roger


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 9, 2019)

Probably my favorite song from this band


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Running Wild - Port Royal


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jun 9, 2019)

WJSN (Cosmic Girls) - Boogie Up


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Running Wild - Blazon Stone


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Rage - The Missing Link


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Grave Digger - Liberty or Death


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Gamma Ray - Land of the Free


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 9, 2019)

Kanye West - Robocop


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Helloween - The Walls of Jericho


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys Parts I and II


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Grave Digger - Clash of the Gods


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2019)

i love these chicas too much


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Metalium - Hero Nation


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

At Vance - No Escape


----------



## Saylor (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey guys, remember the late 2000's/early 2010's?



Spoiler



Plants Vs. Zombies - Grasswalk (DS version)





Or this one if you played it on other platforms.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2019)

Blind Guardian - Tales From the Twilight World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Paragon - The Final Command


----------



## Limon (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Gamma Ray - Power Plant


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## matt (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm listening to my tinnitus


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Angel Dust - Border of Reality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

^I gotta listen to some more Danzig!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I gotta listen to some more Danzig!



that album is pretty good.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Metalium - As One


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -










R.I.P. Andre Matos 1971-2019


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 12, 2019)

Rock a little (go ahead Lily) - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Iron Mask - Revenge is My Name

An ok album, I prefer the next one though.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Dragonland - The Battle of the Ivory Plains


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Running Wild - Black Hand Inn


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Stormwarrior - Northern Rage


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Stormwarrior - Heading Northe


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth

\m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Rage - XIII


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Gamma Ray - Majestic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2019)

Spiral Mountain Actual Smash Bros Remix - Banjo-Kazooie





I've never played the franchise but my gosh does it sound so catchy! So catchy in fact that it got stuck in my head for a whole day... lol.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

Helloween - The Time of the Oath


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2019)

DragonForce - Valley of the Damned

Better than the following 3 albums, though...the 3 after THAT, are amazing!! <3 \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Stratovarius - Visions


----------



## Maiana (Jun 14, 2019)

Gotta Go - Chungha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Mystic Prophecy - Vengeance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Edguy - Theater of Salvation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

At Vance - The Evil in You


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Iron Mask - Shadow of the Red Baron


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Running Wild - The Rivalry


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall in Middle-Earth


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 14, 2019)

Anything by Starset at this point.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Arlo Guthrie- Coming Into Los Angeles [Live Woodstock 1969]

Not sure I should post the video loll


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystic Prophecy - Savage Souls


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

interesting ahaha


----------



## Maiana (Jun 15, 2019)

Bleed It by Blueface


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystic Prophecy - Fireangel


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

^me after a night of no sleep and no coffee either because I don’t consume caffeine anymore.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2019)

Gamma Ray - Land of the Free II

Could've sworn I enjoyed this one more...oh well!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2019)

Brainstorm - Unholy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2019)

Helloween - Better Than Raw


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2019)

Dynazty - Bring the Thunder


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2019)

The fifth season - OH MY GIRL

I'm lazy and youtube autoplay keeps the kpop going for hours


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2019)

Just a whole lotta Starset rn


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi High by LOONA


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

hehe... i'm basic but it lowkey slaps... and the music video is a blessing


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Only listening to this because it fits my aesthetic.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

Mystic Prophecy - Ravenlord


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2019)

breakthru is such a bop............


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2019)

It's a mashup, and it sounds good actually!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Machinae Supremacy - Overworld

Interesting mix of metal and electronic music. "SID metal" as they call themselves lol.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Never heard about this guy before until yesterday.
YouTube randomly recommended me this. It sounds great!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Smoulder - Times of Obscene Evil and Wild Daring


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2019)

Made it to the last arc of the show!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Pentagram - Day of Reckoning


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

MISSIO - I See You


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Fu Manchu - King of the Road


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Evoken - Embrace the Emptiness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2019)

Can't beat the 80s post punk bass tones


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Skepticism - Stormcrowfleet


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Time to Die


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Through the Darkest Hour


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Trouble - Psalm 9


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 19, 2019)

Deus in Absentia - Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

November's Doom - The Knowing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Shakra - Shakra


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm gonna try to open my mind up a little and check out some alternative(specifically nu) metal and metalcore and deathcore.

Right now it's 'The Silent Circus' by Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm gonna try to open my mind up a little and check out some alternative(specifically nu) metal and metalcore and deathcore.
> 
> Right now it's 'The Silent Circus' by Between the Buried and Me.



1st Korn album was actually pretty good. Like godflesh, Fear Factory and alternative grunge mixed into what ended up becoming nu metal.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

^Yeah I definitely remember enjoying some stuff by them so I look forward to checking them out!

For right now though: Edguy - Mandrake


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Overkill - The Wings of War

Fantastic thrash metal!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably my favorite 2 tracks from the game. Overall brings out the vibrant colorful world alive. Lots of nice percussion mixed with the nintendo style lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

Some of K.K Slider's songs Aircheck form.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Hibria - The Skull Collectors

Epic af.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

My mood right now.  I give -2 ***** about anything and everything at the moment.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 19, 2019)

Lindsey Stirling is a great musician, and shatter me is one of my favorites!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2019)

The Sword - Gods of the Earth


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2019)

Between the Buried and Me - Alaska


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jun 20, 2019)

C418 - Aria Math


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2019)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - The Scream


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2019)

Man I can't wait to hear the remastered/remade versions of this soundtrack when BFBB Rehydrated is released!!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Vicious Rumors - Soldiers of the Night


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Riot - Rock City


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Between the Buried and Me - Colors


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Judas Priest - Firepower


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Electric Wizard - We Live


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 21, 2019)

Purple Rain - Prince 
Haha


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Esoteric - Metamorphogenesis


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Ahab - The Divinity of Oceans


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Evoken - Quietus


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2019)

Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures

- - - Post Merge - - -

Esoteric - The Maniacal Vale


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

My Dying Bride - As the Flower Withers


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 22, 2019)

This Charming Man - Smiths


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Hamferd - Evst


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

Magic Circle - Magic Circle


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Moniolithe - Monolithe III

Very spacey so far.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2019)

So beautiful.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2019)

32X memories. Short lived add on console but had some dope games


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2019)

Paradise Lost - Icon


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

My Dying Bride - The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2019)

Just saw this is my recommended list and clicked on it. Pretty fantastic soundtrack I must say.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just saw this is my recommended list and clicked on it. Pretty fantastic soundtrack I must say.



yesss dank nostalgia tunes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

Evoken - Atra Mors


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

Skepticism - Farmakon


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2019)

Bell Witch - Four Phantoms


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2019)

Paradise Lost - Draconian Times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2019)

Holy hell this is good


----------



## buniichu (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2019)

Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats - Blood Lust


----------



## Maiana (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi High by Loona


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2019)

Esoteric - Epistemological Despondency

Man I can't stop listening to these guys! Such addictive surreal music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Overworld - Cadence of Hyrule Soundtrack


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

^God I haven't heard that song in ages. Probably not since GTA: Vice City anyways lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nocturnus - The Key


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Avatarium - Avatarium


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Tangerine Dream - Alpha Centauri


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Pentagram - Last Rites


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Adagio


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

Trouble - The Skull


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 28, 2019)

Guess who's been playing a lot of GTA: Vice City recently 

I could really listen to half of these songs all day, this game's selection of music is so damn good


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)

Sony Walkman CD Player G-Shock High School memories


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 28, 2019)

The Royal Scam - Steely Dan


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Quite a bit of Enslaved.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

not too much into the canterbury scene and caravan was a disappointment.. liking this better though!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2019)

\m/


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 29, 2019)

Come up and see me (make me smile)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Enslaved - Ruun


----------



## DragoDrago (Jun 29, 2019)

And she was - Talking Heads


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

Enslaved - RIITIIR


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Dimmu Borgir - Enthrone Darkness Triumphant


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

Rush - 2112


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2019)

White Wizzard - Over the Top

I'd say it's a classic metal night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (Jul 1, 2019)

Bleed to love her  - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2019)

Talking Heads - Talking Heads: 77


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jul 2, 2019)

this thread lacks tasty music luv


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2019)

Hat' said:


> this thread lacks tasty music luv



i beg to differ


----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Paragon - Steelbound


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2019)

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

Doesn't get much more classic than this! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Pretty dark version. From the Snes version


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2019)

Judas Priest - Stained Glass


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2019)

Rage - The Missing Link


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2019)

Drum and bass mix for this madness world we live in


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

Saxon - Wheels of Steel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2019)

Listening to the ZZ Top album "Afterburner". I love how even though they still have their distinct 70s sound, they became totally 80s in this album lol #hella80s


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

Listing to this man make animal noises
https://youtu.be/2Qa9YDgtcaM


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

Ashes of Ares - Ashes of Ares


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jul 4, 2019)

MOMOLAND - BBoom BBoom


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2019)

My favorite track from Fire Emblem Fates.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2019)

White Wizzard - Infernal Overdrive


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2019)

Grim Reaper - Fear No Evil

One of the most underrated NWoBHM bands.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2019)

Trivium - Ember to Inferno


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2019)

First industrial rock track ever.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2019)

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cancer Bats - Hail Destroyer

Great hardcore punk.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Chevelle - Wonder What's Next


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2019)

_Roller Rink_ - Rascal Flatts.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2019)

_Silicone_ - DWV.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Trivium - The Crusade

A.k.a. the best album Metallica never made.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Born of Osiris - A Higher Place


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2019)

letting my ears rest from high distorted chainsaw piercing metal


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm currently listening to Pay no mind by Madeon


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

Between the Buried and Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence


----------



## ImAFrogDad (Jul 7, 2019)

Better Than Me - The Brobecks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2019)

I absolutely love this song. Can't believe I'd never heard it before until a few weeks ago.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

The Contortionist - Intrinsic


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2019)

Cancer Bats - Dead Set On Living


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

_Kiss Me Girl _- Hands Off Gretel.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2019)

Insomnium - Since the Day It All Came Down

Never cared for melodic death metal much before, w/ only a handful of exceptions. I think it's starting to grow on me though.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

_What I Want_ - Seelennacht.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2019)

Relapsed on this


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Nightrage - Wearing a Martyr's Crown


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Everblack


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Didn't think I'd meet anyone else who knew Braindance! Nice.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

Old town road :>


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Dark Tranquillity - Projector


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2019)

_500 Miles_ - The Proclaimers. 

Unwillingly. It's blasting from the kitchen.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

parasite opening :>


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Didn't think I'd meet anyone else who knew Braindance! Nice.



That album and Redemption are probably my favorite from them. I also heard their demo from 1994 recently which is also a banger. Dark Wave Progressive


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

In Flames - Lunar Strain


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Children of Bodom - Something Wild


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2019)

<33333


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

Avatar - Thoughts of No Tomorrow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

At the Gates - With Fear I Kiss the Burning Darkness


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2019)

Crash Twinsanity - N. Sanity Island






Here's a little story from myself. Back when I was younger when I went to the Philippines to visit my relatives there, one of my cousins apparently had this game. How do I know? It's because it was this soundtrack in particular that I heard when I played the game. I vaguely remember only playing one level and that was it. Fast forward to a few months ago, I heard this soundtrack again when I watched a youtube video playing this in the background. Between those times, my head did not have the music stored in my head. But hearing that music again made it sound so familiar that I couldn't put my finger on it. I had to do a little digging and I found it! It makes me happy that I found a catchy song that I only heard once years ago.

TLDR: Heard it in my childhood once and didn't hear it again until recently. I was happy to find this!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2019)

Nile - What Should Not Be Unearthed


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Septicflesh - Communion


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Scar Symmetry - The Singularity: Phase I: Neohumanity

Used to not care for these guys as I've never really listened to much past their first couple of releases...but now I do! Seriously, I've been missing out! Melodeath at its finest!! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Avatar - Schlacht


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2019)

I started to listen to recent prong and this album is pretty good. this track is also a banger.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

^That's a band I want to check out more myself! Perhaps after my little metalcore/melodeath/death metal run.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2019)

God I love Animusic. I'm pretty sure they're the reason why I love 80's synth/techno so much lol

- - - Post Merge - - -






UGH THIS ONE IS SO GOOD TOO


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2019)

Hatebreed - Supremacy


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


My first metal album, along with Iced Earth’s Something Wicked This Way Comes.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

^Nice!!

Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2019)

_Cry Little Sister_ - Marilyn Manson.

Being blasted at top volume in the garden - surprisingly not by me!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Shadows Fall - Retribution


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2019)

_Apple Bottom Jeans_ - Flo Rida.

... not my choice.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Walls of Jericho - With Devils Amongst Us All


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2019)

Probably one of my favorite Prong songs from their 90s years. Beg to Differ is also another one if im in a thrash metal mood.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Immolation - Failures For Gods


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Septicflesh - The Great Mass


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

^Viking metal in its purity! I really must listen to Bathory more! I've only had a single marathon w/ them!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Mercenary - First Breath


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

Avatar - Avatar


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 13, 2019)

imagine dragons believer


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2019)

_We Drink Your Blood_ - Saltatio Mortis.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Bisera Veletanlić - Šta Ću Nano, Dragi Mi Je Ljut


----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

Tina said:


> _We Drink Your Blood_ - Saltatio Mortis.



Wow I'm surprised someone else on here knows about them! Haven't heard that much by them but still!

At the Gates - Slaughter of the Soul


----------



## Chris (Jul 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Wow I'm surprised someone else on here knows about them! Haven't heard that much by them but still!
> 
> At the Gates - Slaughter of the Soul



I live for the German goth & metal scenes. Over there at gigs as often as I can afford to be! 

_Don't Threaten Me With A Good Time_ - Panic at the Disco


----------



## Hat' (Jul 13, 2019)

MOMOLAND - BAAM


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 13, 2019)

Good as Hell by Lizzo!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2019)

The Dillinger Escape Plan - Option Paralysis


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Arch Enemy - Black Earth

Not the greatest debut though it's still a decent effort!


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm listening to the sound of my mum redlining her Mazda 5


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Avatar - Black Waltz

Man I love these guys!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Walls of Jericho - No One Can Save You From Yourself


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2019)

Backyard quality style thrash metal demo lol Takes me back to senior year of high school and the backyard shows


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Immolation - Unholy Cult
\m/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Into Eternity - Buried In Oblivion


----------



## seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

i miss you - blink 182 
B ) hah


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2019)

Waiting Room - Rex Orange County


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 15, 2019)

I've been listening to this collection of songs in Mandarin Chinese and even though I don't understand what they are saying I think the songs are amazing.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Edge of Sanity - Nothing But Death Remains


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Into Eternity - The Scattering of Ashes

Metal even the emo crowd can enjoy! Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Mercenary - 11 Dreams


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Blood Stain Child - Silence of Northern Hell


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)

a classic black/thrash track


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm listening to the neighbours thrusting against the other side of my bedroom wall...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2019)

Mercenary - The Hours That Remain
Power metal/melodeath earcandy!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)

This use to be studying music, or researching for a essay music


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

Demonic Resurrection - The Return to Darkness

Great melodic/symphonic death metal from India!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

Amaranthe - Massive Addictive

So-called 'trance metal'.


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Amaranthe - Massive Addictive
> 
> So-called 'trance metal'.



I saw them live earlier this year when they were supporting Powerwolf on tour. Wasn't sure what to make of them really.

_Olly Olly Oxen Free_ - Amanda Palmer.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^Oh I love' em! But then again I AM a sucker for catchy electronic music!

Np: Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery

Hard to believe I used to not care for this album...or band, for that matter!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2ruVe2BYes


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

_I Like Boys_ - Todrick Hall.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2019)

Literally my favorite song, probably (even though I say that about a lot of songs).


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Death - Human


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Dyscarnate - Enduring the Massacre

Excellent modern death metal from the UK!


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

_Lucifer_ by SHINee.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2019)

Taking it back to my backyard show days lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

VERY positive song!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2019)

Feels like my heart was hit by a truck today.  Got to talk with my closest friend from TBT for the first time in awhile.  That’s okay, I didn’t need that organ anyway.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2019)

It's a VG music kinda day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this song is SOO GOOD

WHY DOESN'T MY COPY OF 3D WORLD WORK UGHHH


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2019)

_Nachts weinen die Soldaten_ - Saltatio Mortis.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 19, 2019)

Masego x Medasin - Girls That Dance


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2019)

Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Mercenary - 11 Dreams


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

Beyond Creation - the Aura

I don't know what the **** he's saying BUT HEY! I enjoy the music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2019)

Only three months now until season four!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2019)

This is so satisfying lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

Gigan - The Order of the False Eye


----------



## Hat' (Jul 20, 2019)

BoA - Woman


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 20, 2019)

I think I'm in love with this song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

Gigan - Quasi-Hallucinogenic Sonic Landscapes


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

Quo Vadis - Day Into Night


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

Neuraxis - Trilateral Progression


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

I need something wholesome and upbeat to cheer me up! SO GD IT IS!

Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

KMFDM - Opium


----------



## Hat' (Jul 21, 2019)

Lil Nas X - Panini


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2019)

_Take Me There_ - Rascal Flatts.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Jul 21, 2019)

Lily Allen - Fxck you
Or one of the best song out here


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2019)

KMFDM - UAIOE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2019)

Duran Duran is heckin awesome ngl


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## kapp (Jul 22, 2019)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2019)

KMFDM - Angst


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2019)

KMFDM - Symbols


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2019)

KMFDM - Attak


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2019)

Random songs by Linda Yamamoto. Currently Dou ni mo Tomaranai


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

Catchy for a song about one of the worse atrocities in recent history.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

Ministry - The Mind is A Terrible Thing to Taste


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2019)

Remixes like this are what I live for lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

Ministry - Psalm 69


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2019)

Skinny Puppy - Bites


----------



## Pondo (Jul 24, 2019)

Good Things Fall Apart by Jon Bellion & Illenium


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

Skinny Puppy - Cleanse Fold and Manipulate


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

Godflesh - Streetcleaner


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

Deathstars - Synthetic Generation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

Red Harvest - There's Beauty in the Purity of Sadness


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

Rammstein - Herzeleid


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 25, 2019)

Been in a Weezer mood (again) recently. Currently relistening to Pinkerton, I think I can really appreciate and enjoy this album again.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)

KMFDM - WWIII


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

Johnny Stimson - Daddy's Money


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Ministry - Rio Grande Blood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Skinny Puppy - VIVIsectVI


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Chapter 24 - Pink Floyd


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Deathstars - Termination Bliss


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Red Harvest - Hybreed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2019)

Rammstein - Sehnsucht


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2019)

Ministry - Relapse


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2019)

Skinny Puppy - Last Rights


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2019)

Combichrist - Joy of Gunz


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

Loco - Coal Chamber


Not much into metal but this song is definitely one of the better ones I've heard.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2019)

My dad played like 15 seconds of this then switched to that really weird, sad version of Mad World. Ngl would rather listen to this (or maybe even the OG Tears for Fears version of Mad World idk).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2019)

banger


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> banger



One of my all-time favorite JP songs! \m/

Combichrist - Everybody Hates You


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Godflesh - Selfless


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 28, 2019)

I think I love folk metal


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Deathstars - Night Electric Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Front Line Assembly - State of Mind


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2019)

guilty pleasure shhh

when kpop was good tho


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Rammstein - Mutter


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2019)

Combichrist - Today We Are All Demons


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Deathstars - The Perfect Cult


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Dope Stars Inc. - Neuromance

Excellent industrial/EBM!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Rammstein - Reise Reise


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)

So much crunch tones


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2019)

I absolutely loved hearing this for the first time when I played Kid Icarus: Uprising many years ago, and hearing it now I have even more of an appreciation for it after learning it’s Greek music and how it was composed.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

VNV Nation - Praise the Fallen


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

KMFDM - Kunst


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

Cry Baby by The Neighbourhood


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

365 - Katy Perry, Zedd
Mama - Ellie Goulding, Clean Bandit
Pretty Ugly - Tierra Whack


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Combichrist - We Love You


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)

Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Front Line Assembly - FLAvour of the Weak

A bit different from their previous works! Sounds great though!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2019)

HammerFall - No Sacrifice, No Victory


----------



## Pondo (Jul 30, 2019)

Dua Lipa - Swan Song


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

VNV Nation - Empires


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Skinny Puppy - HanDover


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Fear Factory - Demanufacture


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Deadstar Assembly - Deadstar Assembly


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Godflesh - Hymns

Decent, I suppose...it's no 'Streetcleaner' though!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Godflesh - Hymns
> 
> Decent, I suppose...it's no 'Streetcleaner' though!



Godflesh EP, Streetcleaner, Selfless, Merciless EP
Some of the best by Godflesh. 

Songs of Love and Hate is also a good album if i'm in the mood for some 90s hip hop beats inspired Godflesh. Angel Domain is a banger on that album.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

^Yeah, good stuff! I think they're among my favorite industrial bands now.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

Bicycle Race by Queen and this sweet remix of Jump Up Super Star.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Funker Vogt - Execution Tracks


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Morbid Angel - Blessed Are the Sick


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Elvenking - Era


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Overkill - Ironbound

- - - Post Merge - - -





Nostalgia sweet nostalgia.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

Kind of in the mood for some post-punk and gothic rock now!

Sisters of Mercy - First and Last and Always


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sepultura back when they were a black/death metal band.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2019)

this song is stuck in my head pretty much all the time lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Insomnium - In the Halls of Awaiting


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 2, 2019)

I love listening to italian songs. I can translate if you like.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Vader - De Profundis


----------



## DragoDrago (Aug 2, 2019)

Ask - The Smiths


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magic Grimoire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2019)

Morning traffic soundtrack

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

Eluveitie - Spirit


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

Listening to the OG OP again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2019)

I know it's two o' clock in the morning.... but it's so damn catchy.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

All Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney music is awesome! My favourite is when he smirks because he knows who did it and the verdict comes out's music is awesome.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Powerwolf - Blood of the Saints


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

Hum hum hum, singing the sing-song, the sing-song, the sung-sing-sing song! Da na da na da. La dee da da da. SING SONG RING RANG RONG!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Epica - Design Your Universe


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Cruachan - Tuatha Na Gael


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 3, 2019)

Everyone, if you were wondering what the hell I was posting earlier, it was an encore of what my dad sings when he's drunk. That's what I'm listening to.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

^Lol.

As for me..

Cruachan - Tuatha Na Gael


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

^Wow, I just realized I already posted that album..whoops! Anyways, now listening to..

Moonsorrow - Suden Uni


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Primordial - A Journey's End


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Wolfchant - Bloody Tales of Disgraced Lands

Been in a folk metal mood lately.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

Old Dominion - Hotel Key
Been in that mood


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

Falconer - Falconer

Great folk metal for those who like a little bit of melody on the side!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 4, 2019)

I cry...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - The Lord Weird Slough Feg


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

We have reached the pinnacle of music


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Only a couple months until season four!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Eluveitie - Slania


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

^I always wanted to try that game out!

Cruachan - Folk-Lore


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

Cruachan - Pagan


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2019)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Twilight of the Idols


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Ensiferum - Iron


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Moonsorrow - Voimasta ja Kunniasta


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruachan - The Morrigan's Call


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2019)

Beach Boys - Help me Rhonda on repeat 1


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Cruachan - Blood On the Black Robe


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Аркона - Во славу Великим!(English alphabet: Arkona - Vo Slavu Velikim!)

Great Russian folk metal.


----------



## seeds (Aug 5, 2019)

panic room - aura
c:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2019)

Never heard this song before but I like it. Looks like the video itself hasn't been touched in about 6 years lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2019)

Wolfchant - Determined Damnation


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Man city pop is so good!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

In case it wasn’t obvious, I have been listening to music by the same Youtuber lately because I like some of his English renditions of anime OPs/EDs.  Lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

Ensiferum - From Afar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Tbh this entire album is great, but it's also the only album of theirs I've listened all the way through. I need more Huey Lewis records!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

Elvenking - Red Silent Tides


----------



## Hat' (Aug 6, 2019)

ViVi (LOONA) - Everyday I Love You


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Down Among the Deadmen


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

you should see me in a crown by billie eilish


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

Skyclad - A Burnt Offering for the Bone Idol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2019)

Eluveitie - Evocation I: The Arcane Dominion


----------



## Bcat (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Eluveitie - Everything Remains As It Never Was


----------



## Chris (Aug 7, 2019)

_Bleed Well_ - HIM.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Moonsorrow - Veriaskeet


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## TheRealWC (Aug 7, 2019)

Kanye West - Flashing Lights


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2019)

Elvenking - Era


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Elvenking - The Pagan Manifesto


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magick Grimoire


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2019)

I enjoy Bach's adagios.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Traveller


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## buniichu (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Falconer - Northwind


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

^I ****ing LOOOVE that anime! <3

Finntroll - Midnattens Widunder


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2019)

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Korpiklaani - Spirit of the Forest


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Eluveitie - Helvetios


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Falkenbach - ...Magni Blandinn Ok Megintiri...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

pretty shining people by george ezra


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Turisas - Battle Metal


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

^Great anime!

Slough Feg - Atavism


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

Finntroll - Ur Jordens Djup


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Great anime!



Yea I relapsed on this anime watching the netflix version. Still a trip and that music track is still creepy lol


----------



## Roserra (Aug 9, 2019)

Zombies - Childish Gambino


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Alestorm - Black Sails At Midnight


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Korpiklaani - Tervaskanto


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

Murray Head - One Night in Bangkok

(mom is listening to some 70s-90s radio channel.. pls mom :^)


----------



## Marte (Aug 10, 2019)

Alice Merton - No Roots


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Orphaned Land - All Is One


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2019)

_We The Fire_ - Jin Akanishi.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

Pewdiepie Minecraft Anime Opening (Animation) by Dave C., my sister is playing it on repeat. 
Youtube Link Here


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Subway to Sally - Album 1994


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2019)

_And I Think You Like Me Too_ - Bowling For Soup.

On repeat.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 10, 2019)

Princess Mipha said:


>



you have amazing taste


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Hal (Aug 11, 2019)

_'Cause I?ve been aimin' for Heaven above
But an angel ain't what I need_


----------



## seeds (Aug 11, 2019)

108 - sky


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

Subway to Sally - Foppt Den Damon!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

My birth year!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

That song does sound like it does swear, but if you look at the lyrics, he says pillow not... never mind


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

Saltatio Mortis - Tavernakel


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

You listen to a lot of songs...


Nothing wrong with it, just I see you post a lot...


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2019)

@Excalibur


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2019)

Falkenbach - Heralding the Fireblade

Reminds me of Bathory!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Turisas - The Varangian Way


----------



## Zura (Aug 11, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> @Excalibur


You watching Soul Eater or you a Nate fan?

I'm listening to classical music rn


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

If only I could meet her in real life and hug her and say to her she's helped so many girls.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Ensiferum - Two Paths


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> You watching Soul Eater or you a Nate fan?
> 
> I'm listening to classical music rn



I’m just a fan of his music and saw this pop up, so I had to show it here for you, lmao.  I plan on watching Soul Eater eventually.

Anyway, I’m just listening to silence at the moment.  The sweetest sound of all, lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2019)

_Normal Chicks_ - Bowling For Soup.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Falconer - Armod


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Korpiklaani - Ukon Wacka


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Korpiklaani - Manala


----------



## Zura (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2019)

Alestorm - Back Through Time

- - - Post Merge - - -

Subway to Sally - Bannkreis


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2019)

Atlas Pain - What the Oak Left.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2019)

that fuzz pedal airplane tone


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2019)

Turisas - Stand Up and Fight


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

Vltimas - Something Wicked Marches In

Probably the best album I've heard so far this year! Could be AotY.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Vltimas - Something Wicked Marches In
> 
> Probably the best album I've heard so far this year! Could be AotY.



Yea that and possessed are my favorites this year.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

Kind of in the mood for some lighter tunes!

Tame Impala - InnerSpeaker


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2019)

Not sure why I have this stuck in my head recently lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 16, 2019)

Adam Sandler

a.k.a stroke


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2019)

Super Mario 3D World - Super Bell Hill


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2019)

The Sword - Age of Winters


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard - 12 Bar Bruise

This band sounded interesting so decided to check them out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard - 12 Bar Bruise
> 
> This band sounded interesting so decided to check them out!



Have you listened to the Rattlesnake song yet? That's the best one lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Have you listened to the Rattlesnake song yet? That's the best one lol



Not yet but I'm sure I'll get to it! Listening to their entire discography.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2019)

Some pretty dark synths on this lol


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2019)

The Sword - Gods of the Earth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

Kelly Clarkson - Love so Soft


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

Red Velvet - Umpah Umpah


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

mimi <3


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2019)

Banger. probably their best album.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Esoteric - Metamorphogenesis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Fen - The Malediction Fields


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Darkspace - Dark Space I


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Gonna be drinking some rum later so it's only fitting I prep for it:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2019)

I've had this song stuck in my head for about the last 40 minutes, I'm not sure where it came from. Not a bad song at all though.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Another absolutely FANTASTIC song from my childhood


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm not sure if it's appropriate to bring the url to the audio of these songs, but right now I love listening to blink-182's _What's My Age Again?_ and Avril Lavigne's _Smile_.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2019)

Wodensthrone - Loss


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2019)

This video just popped up on my feed on youtube, and I couldn't resist. I know it's only the fourth movement but _man is it a good song._


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 21, 2019)

When I finally get a phone, I can have this Adam Sandler ring tone! And the texts can be like, MEH-SAH-GER!!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## xhyloh (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

Darkspace - Darkspace III


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

Melechesh - Sphynx


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 22, 2019)

Seien Brave Heart - Masato Hijirikawa

(very calming song. i love it!)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Wolves In the Throne Room - Thrice Woven


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Aug 22, 2019)

Neon lights by Demi Lovato


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 22, 2019)

nintendofan85 said:


>



Great choice mate!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

Fossil Falls 8 Bit Version - Super Mario Odyssey





Darn it, this is hitting me with nostalgia like a truck and it's not even two years old yet!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Wolves in the Throne Room - Celestial Lineage


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

This is the first Ballad by Brahms that I've played in about 4-5 years, and it definitely seems to retain the rhythmic layout of the first one I played. The opening and closing sections are very lovely and romantic, while the middle section is more energetic and a bit darker. It's a very nice piece, and quite fun to play (especially with my small hands doin those rolls lol).

- - - Post Merge - - -






Now I'm listening to the other one lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2019)

banger


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 23, 2019)

My dog barking at the neighbors


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## sarahac (Aug 23, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> My dog barking at the neighbors



wait oh gosh this cracked me up so bad HAHA


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Lynnea (Aug 23, 2019)

Jenna Julien podcast episode 98 lol. But also better by Khalid.


----------



## Dim (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2019)

_You Need to Calm Down_ - Taylor Swift.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lo-fi Dimmu


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2019)

Never heard this song before but there s hardly a time when I don't enjoy Lionel Richie's singing.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

<3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## V I Z I O N (Aug 24, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h26oYuE2h0


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2019)

_Nachtbringer_ (Symphonic Ver) - Blutengel.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2019)

Overture (Symphonic Version) - Dragon Quest XI





I can't get enough of this. Send help.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2019)

Probaby one of the prettiest songs by them I've ever listened to. 
​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 26, 2019)

One of the biggest bops of 'em all.​


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2019)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2019)

... I feel that this should be the song I listen to at 3 o' clock in the morning when I purely despise myself. 

I don't know. Don't mind me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2019)

Single from DragonForce's upcoming new album:




These guys have been on a roll since their 5th album.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

taylor swift - you need to calm down


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2019)

Iron Maiden - Life After Death 
^From beginning to end \m/


----------



## Pondo (Aug 27, 2019)

daft punk - superheroes


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

The music from A star is born


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 28, 2019)

Orion de Shout Out - Natsuki Shinomiya​


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2019)

Always a calming song to relax to~


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 29, 2019)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Aug 29, 2019)

Stale cupcakes


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2019)

Lost Horizon - Awakening the World


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2019)

da return


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## WILDWORLD (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

As is tradition


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> As is tradition



I'll join on that


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2019)

Elvenking - Wyrd


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2019)

Elvenking - The Scythe


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

This song is a JAM

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> As is tradition



Technically you should listen to it on the 21st night of September


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 3, 2019)

BLUE?PRISM HEART - Masato Hijirikawa​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2019)

Elvenking - Red Silent Tides

- - - Post Merge - - -

Elvenking - Era


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2019)

About to do some reading for my Music Hist class, really need to relax so I decided to put on some calming music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2019)

Elvenking - Reader of the Runes - Divination


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2019)

DragonForce marathon, ending w/ their newest:


..love that album art! xD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2019)

the first few minuets of this are banger AF


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2019)

Been stuck in my head.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sorry guys. It's actually that good.

Megalovania (Remix) Undertale - Super Smash Bros. Ultimate


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2019)

Very relaxing piece


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

HammerFall - No Sacrifice, No Victory


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

HammerFall - (r)Evolution


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2019)

Nothing like a little classical music to liven the afternoon.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

HammerFall - Built to Last


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

Depression sucks!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2019)

HammerFall - Dominion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2019)

_Decompose_ - Wednesday 13.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2019)

DragonForce marathon. Currently on their 'Inhuman Rampage' album!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2019)

I didn't think I was going to like this but... its alright. Ozzy blessed them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2019)

Finishing up this book, gotta have some kind of bg noise so I put on this lovely soundtrack.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2019)

_Strawberry Shortcake_ by Melanie Martinez.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## dedenne (Sep 10, 2019)

happier- marshmello and bastille


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Tool - Undertow


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2019)

Undertale - Reunited






I got something in my eyes. It's tears!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Power Quest - Wings of Forever


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

Tool - Aenima


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 10, 2019)

Shape of you - Ed Sheeren


----------



## Pondo (Sep 11, 2019)

Godzilla by Blue Oyster Cult

sometimes it just gets stuck in my head for days on end


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2019)

Vie said:


> Godzilla by Blue Oyster Cult
> 
> sometimes it just gets stuck in my head for days on end



Godzilla zilla zilla zilla 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Hal (Sep 11, 2019)

A classic.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

Power Quest - Neverworld


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## unravel (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolves in the Throne Room - Diadem of the 12 Stars


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2019)

Banger


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 13, 2019)

Just can't get enough of Starset.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

Rotting Christ - Sleep of the Angels


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2019)

just because


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Progenie Terrestre Pura - U.M.A.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2019)

This is the funniest thing to me right now. 

Clearly the best way to know whether an antivirus is legit or not is if they have a rap.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 14, 2019)

The first 10 seconds cracked me up istantly.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Lavamaize said:


> The first 10 seconds cracked me up istantly.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  That was hilarious and made me like it more than the original, which I hate.

Also, this came out on my birthday this year.  LOL truly a gift I didn’t know I received.

Anyway, just listening to quietness at the moment.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Witchery - Restless & Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Satan's Host - Archidoxes of Evil


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

Dissection - Storm of the Light's Bane


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

Mare Cognitum - Phobos Monolith


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2019)

Been listening to this on loop.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2019)

_Mrs Potato Head_ - Melanie Martinez


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Breathing the Fire


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2019)

_Sadie Hawkins Dance_ - Relient K.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

Emperor - Anthems to the Welkin At Dusk


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2019)

_Love Them Like Jesus_ - Casting Crowns


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

Limbonic Art - In Abhorrence Dementia


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2019)

When you’re feeling down, just blast this.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2019)

Immortal - All Shall Fall


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2019)

Witchery - Symphony For the Devil


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2019)

Feels like a Scorn type of day


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2019)

Slayer - Reign in Blood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2019)

_Just Another Birthday_ - Casting Crowns.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

Slayer - South of Heaven


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth

Damn I love this band! One of modern classic metal's best!!! \m/ \m/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2019)

i ****ing love this.. the piano playing is haunting me and i cant figure out where i heard this before....


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2019)

new Exhorder \m/


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2019)

_Insensitive World_ - Blutengel


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -





amazing piece of history


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 20, 2019)

The amount of nostalgia here is unreal

Also let the record show that the Fairy Fountain theme in this game sounds ABSOLUTELY AMAZING OMG


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2019)

Melechesh - Emissaries


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2019)

Bolt Thower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

Bolt Thrower - Mercenary


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

Judas Priest - Stained Glass


----------



## moonolotl (Sep 22, 2019)

Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2019)

Getting ready for bed~


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2019)

Going for a Judas Priest marathon...mostly.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2019)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2019)

I heard this on the radio a couple days ago, and I honestly thought it was a Beatles song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 24, 2019)

Never heard of him before, YouTube recommended him randomly. Sounds not bad!


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Sep 24, 2019)

3YE - Out of my Mind


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 24, 2019)

This, click to 22:40 and wait about 10 seconds for the best part of the song.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2019)

Bolt Thrower - Honour Valour Pride


----------



## Hat' (Sep 25, 2019)

Kard - dumb litty


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2019)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2019)

This is fantastic!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2019)

Cleaning the house soundtrack


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Cage - Darker than Black


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## buniichu (Sep 26, 2019)

Nightcore- Mr. Policeman (Male version)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Anaal Nathrakh - The Codex Necro


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## succulents (Sep 26, 2019)

Take Good Care of My Baby - Bobby Vee


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Judas Priest - Angel of Retribution


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2019)

Fen - The Malediction Fields


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Carach Angren - Lammendam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2019)

Judy Collins' "Wildflower" album (1967)... a+ so far!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Winterfylleth - The Threnody of Triumph


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Absu - The Sun of Tiphareth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 27, 2019)

Love Me Do - The Beatles​


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Darkthrone - A Blaze in the Northern Sky


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2019)

We're playing this song in wind ensemble right now, and I just leaned that there's an arrangement for two pianos!! This makes me so happy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2019)

It’s time to get bizarre!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Sigh - Hail Horror Hail


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Absu - The Third Storm of Cythraul


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Deathspell Omega - Fas - Ite, Maledicti, In Ignum Aeternum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

Darkthrone - Ravishing Grimness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2019)

Banger AF


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

Mayhem - De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2019)

_Demons Are a Girl's Best Friend_ by Powerwolf.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

Darkspace - Darkspace I


----------



## Hal (Sep 29, 2019)

Obsessed with this band.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2019)

Periphery - Lune
because it's stuck in my head again


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 30, 2019)

Phew. I almost forgot to listen to this today.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

Just watched the episode where this first played, and wow was this well done lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2019)

Astarte - Doomed Dark Years


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2019)

I've been obsessed with this song for weeks now lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2019)

Negura Bunget - Zirnindu - Sa


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)

LET’S.... *BLACK*

Ooooooo

YEAH


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2019)

looooveee


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Playing this for the impending asteroid apocalypse


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

^I love Tame Impala!

Sigh - Hangman's Hymn - Musikalische Exequien


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^I love Tame Impala!
> 
> Sigh - Hangman's Hymn - Musikalische Exequien


Always amazing,  I've even seen them live


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Cloak of Altering - Ancient Paths Through Timeless Voids


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Enslaved - Below the Lights


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Mayhem - Chimera


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

1349 - Liberation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgoroth - Antichrist

- - - Post Merge - - -

Limbonic Art - Moon in the Scorpio


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 3, 2019)

Gonna need some high hopes to survive tonight lol

Plus this is just a bangin song in general ngl


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Sigh - Scenes From Hell


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

Hail Spirit Noir - Oi Magoi


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 4, 2019)

A harp cover of Hotel California. Useful for trying to fall asleep, actually.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

Skeletonwitch - Serpents Unleashed


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2019)

the dark ages of sabbath but im curious to get in this era


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

yo soy feliiiizzzz


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

Cloak of Altering - I Reached For the Light That Drowned In Your Mouth


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 5, 2019)

...the fan blowing in the background.

Though really, with my trying to fall asleep, it's now an piano instrumental of Numb (Linkin Park).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)

Ninaaaaa


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2019)

Drudkh - Forgotten Legends


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2019)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan

They're apparently beginning work on a new album! Can't wait!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2019)

_Only Jesus_ by Casting Crowns.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Pondo (Oct 7, 2019)

Periphery - Garden in the Bones

a friend got me into them and now I can't go back ,, rip


----------



## Dim (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2019)

^Love Trivium!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2019)

Enslaved - Axioma Ethica Odini


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


>



That is epic.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2019)

_When the God-man Passes By_ by Casting Crowns.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

Pentagram - Review Your Choices


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

While Heaven Wept - Of Empires Forlorn


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2019)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 9, 2019)

Moonlight from Death Parade. Despite the somber air, it's a lovely piece.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Adagio


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2019)

_God of All My Days_ by Casting Crowns.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2019)

\m/ completely missed this


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Oct 10, 2019)

Sheikah Tower Theme from BOTW OST


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2019)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible

Such an epic album!! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2019)

Bal-Sagoth - Battle Magic


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -






Playing this one for "Planet 9"


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 11, 2019)

Saw it in my subs, not my favorite


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2019)

**** these vevo videos -_-

Jos? Feliciano - california dreamin'


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2019)

_Love You With the Truth_ - Casting Crowns

 ✝


----------



## DragoDrago (Oct 11, 2019)

White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2019)

Bal-Sagoth - The Power Cosmic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2019)

Striker - Play to Win


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2019)

My throat hurts just listening to this but I couldn't resist listening to the whole song lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2019)

Banger


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2019)

Starkill - Shadow Sleep


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2019)

_Love You With the Truth_ - Casting Crowns.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2019)

Miles Davis marathon.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Oct 14, 2019)

Celine Dion - Imperfections


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2019)

I remember first hearing this song while watching the Bill and Ted movie. Still love it. I need to see that movie again...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 15, 2019)

Soooooooooooooooo goooooooooooooooooooooood <3


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2019)

ゼルダ - Fullmoon Pūjah (1993)

Forgot how much I love these girls ahaha


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

Okay this is just going too far now lmao

Although I gotta say, Toad singing Africa on a TF2 map is pretty funny.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 16, 2019)

I See Fire (instrumental) 
I'd love to learn how to play it, but I gotta get back into the hang of using my guitar again!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (Oct 16, 2019)

Look what they've done to my song, ma - Melanie


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2019)

This song brings me so much joy lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

weirdo butt i love him


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


>



Loved this game as a kid. so many memories

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## will. (Oct 18, 2019)

this song was so ahead of its time lmao. if this was released in 2019 it would've been number one forever...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Sugar - Robin Schulz ✧*。


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

iron maiden run to the hills


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

マリア(maria cross) - Shiyaku uta


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

In the Next Life - Kim Petras


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

マリア(maria cross) - seiyoku ganbou


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2019)

_Even When You're Running_ - Casting Crowns


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2019)

_Lifesong_ by Casting Crowns


----------



## Hat' (Oct 20, 2019)

Tell Me It's A Nightmare - Kim Petras


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 20, 2019)

Heckin love this song <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## gobby (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2019)

really really want you yes I do


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2019)

My jam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 22, 2019)

_Black Suit_ - *SUPER JUNIOR*​


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)

Miles Davis - Milestones


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 22, 2019)

To some random french radio, since my internet is
too bad right now to load any songs and obviously
my MP3 player has the worst design that you can't
plug headphones while it's charging :^)

At least it's a nice mix of old songs~


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)

Wednesday 13 marathon.

In a horror punk/metal mood!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Pondo (Oct 23, 2019)

11 Acorn Lane - Perfect


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

S I L E N C E


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Im listening to the sounds of other people talking


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)

Some 'Dead.


----------



## Zura (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)

Ozric Tentacles - Pungent Effulgent


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2019)

Mare Cognitum - The Sea Which Has Become Known


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2019)

Some Ozric Tentacles.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2019)

Found this along with a few other sounds I downloaded on my old Blackberry way back in late 2011. I guess it was one of my favorite songs back then lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2019)

Attempting an Iced Earth marathon.


----------



## Zura (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Seroja (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2019)

Immolation - Atonement


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2019)

Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2019)

Revocation - Chaos of Forms


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh My Girl - Destiny (Cover)​


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Gigan - Quasi-Hallucinogenic Sonic Landscapes


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)

_Dream For You_ - Casting Crowns


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Death - Scream Bloody Gore


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)

_Just Be Held_ - Casting Crowns


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Skeletal Remains - Beyond the Flesh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)

Listening to a compilation of Japanese psychedelic rock from the 60s-early 70s. Right now; Jackie Yoshikawa & Blue Comets - Psychedelic Man


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Revocation - Deathless


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Vektor - Black Future


----------



## Chris (Oct 26, 2019)

_Even When You're Running_ - Casting Crowns


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Insomnium - In the Halls of Awaiting


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2019)

Scar Symmetry - Symmetric In Design


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2019)

Allegaeon - Proponent For Sentience

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gigan - Undulating Waves of Rainbiotic Iridescence


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2019)

Ugh I love this piece so muchhhh


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2019)

Primus - Frizzle Fry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Slayer - Show No Mercy


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2019)

Going for a Helstar marathon.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 27, 2019)

Don't Call Me Angel - Ariana Grande ft. Miley Cyrus, Lana Del Rey


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

Been really getting into her lately.. Like her songs are really smooth but still has some 70 kayou flavour and not typical 80s aidoru stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Infected Mushroom - The Gathering


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Insomnium - One For Sorrow


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Morbid Angel - Altars of Madness


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)

ヤプーズ - Not Dead Luna


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

^Funny, I JUST got done listening to that song! \m/


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Oh snap it's happening


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

^New Tame Impala, eh? Nice!!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2019)

The algorithm never fails


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

What a lovely piece.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Caligula's Horse - The Tide, The Thief & River's End


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

The Cure - Three Imaginary Boys


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2019)

A song by Akiko Wada I can't type out because s-word  censor -.-


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium

One of the absolute BEST bands in modern prog!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Nile - Ithyphallic


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 29, 2019)

No clue how I ended up from Meme videos to this, but I'm happy.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Insomnium - In the Halls of Awaiting


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

https://youtu.be/iqu132vTl5Y


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Sacred Oath - Darkness Visible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm not sure if I've posted this song already.

Just One Second - London Elektricity (Apex remix)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Paragon - Steelbound


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2019)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Hop? Stop? Nonstop! - Aqours​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2019)

The first "Nippon Girls" compilation album :3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2019)

Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Keldian - Heaven's Gate



Again. I just love how incredibly melodic and well-written the music is! One of the best power metal bands ever, BAR NONE!!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2019)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Curse of Twisted Tower


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Gamma Ray - Land of the Free


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Rhapsody - Legendary Tales

The cheese is delicious.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Helloween - Walls of Jericho


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

奥村チヨ- 恋泥棒　

loooooove


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2019)

&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2019)

osibiiissaaaaaaa <3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

^I've heard of those guys before but never got a chance to check them out. Will rectify that.

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys Parts I + II


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

HammerFall - Glory to the Brave


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Inquisition - Into the Infernal Regions of the Ancient Cult


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2019)

Kiyoko Itoh & The Happenings Four/Cutie Girl with GS - O Ganso

great album.. she's got such a voice!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

Helloween - Master of the Rings


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2019)

Insomnium - In the Halls of Awaiting


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

HammerFall - Renegade


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Helloween - The Time of the Oath


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Stormwitch - Walpurgis Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

Chastain - Ruler of the Wasteland


----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2019)

A whole lot of Electric Wizard.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2019)

Attention - Charlie Puth​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2019)

Pentagram - Review Your Choices


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

Perfect song to listen to at 7am ~


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2019)

-RIP Timi Hansen-​


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2019)

Solitude Aeturnus - Beyond the Crimson Horizon


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Last Dance-Donna Summer


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2019)

The Gates of Slumber - Suffer No Guilt


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2019)

The Gates of Slumber - Hymns of Blood and Thunder


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Usually not a fan of George Michael but _damn_ this song is good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Haven't heard this song in a while. I love listening to Bruce Hornsby and his awesome piano playing <3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2019)

Mortification - Mortification


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2019)

Esoteric - Epistemological Despondency


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

Insomnium - Across the Dark


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

Esoteric - Metamorphogenesis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

Esoteric - Subconscious Dissolution Into the Continuum


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

Esoteric - A Pyrrhic Existence


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2019)

banger


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

This is one of the pieces that the Wind Ensemble is playing at our concert later this month. It's a really lovely piece of music, especially the choral (original) version.


----------



## Zura (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2019)

_Annabel Lee_ - Lord of the Lost


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

Some good ol Saint-Sa?ns


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

Squidward said:


> Some good ol Saint-Sa?ns



This was wonderful! The violinist was so good and the harpist sounded angelic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Holla (Nov 11, 2019)

Not a song but a Podcast while I work. It's the Pkmcast called It's Super Effective. Today's is the last normal weekly episode before they switch to daily episodes starting at the launch of Sword and Shield.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Oblivia (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2019)

\m/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2019)

Ugh I love 80s power ballads so much lol


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS - NCT U​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Spoiler: Misheard Lyrics



Annie know you want to **** on any bed!
Hen cant you side there? Hikki lead the mister man Joe.
Kodo know amimo, Mugi sued the tar!
Moaki I can't stand there, please one last chance.
I don't want to be the white, white maaaaaale!
I don't wanna **** the bed! I don't jump and dance!
Booty got a bet you can! I oughta make you say Kyan!
She don't want metal stick! She don't want mental sec!
She can come a Tokyo. Wanna be the white, white light!
Na na na na na na na! Na na na na na na na!
Save your guy not tonight but your guy got denied!
Booty got a bet you can! I oughta make you say Kyan!
She don't want you go sec! She don't want you go sec!
Just stick a gun and knife! Wanna be the white, white light. 
Na na na na na na na! Na na na na na na na!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Attention - Charlie Puth​


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Complete intro


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

I've started listening to this stream a lot lately. It's great background music when you're browsing the internet.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice to Meet Ya - Niall Horan​


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2019)

Ugh this is such a great arrangement. I absolutely love this song, and ofc I'm biased toward piano cause it's my primary instrument


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Sexy, Free, Single - SUPER JUNIOR​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Zimzalabim - Red Velvet​


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

You ever listen to a song from a game and wonder why such a masterpiece isn't more famous?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 14, 2019)

Bad Boy (English Version) - Red Velvet​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Hat' (Nov 16, 2019)

Vision of Love - Mariah Carey


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2019)

P-O-K-E-M-ON POKEMON!  P-O-K-E-M-ON POKEMON!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2019)

Because of a certain F1 racer finishing 3rd after one's penalty, I decided to listen to this:

Smooth Operator - Sade


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 18, 2019)

This makes me so happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2019)

One of the pieces we're playing in wind ensemble. This is a really good recording ngl


----------



## Zura (Nov 19, 2019)

One of my absolute favorite OPs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

RIP...


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2019)

This is a heckin JAM


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2019)

\m/ \m/ \m/ \m/


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2019)

Black Clover OPs are pretty good


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2019)

Cannibal Corpse marathon. Mostly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2019)

I've yet to listen to an orchestral piece that can top this level of beauty.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2019)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2019)

Striker - City of Gold


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2019)

Some Striker. Love this band too much!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2019)

Ugh I wish I had played Banjo-Kazooie as a kid. I probably would've loved it as much as I loved Super Mario 64.


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2019)

Obituary - Slowly We Rot


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2019)

\m/ \m/ \m/


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2019)

Obituary - The End Complete


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Ryumia (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2019)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

Mortification - Scrolls of the Megilloth


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

Cattle Decapitation - Humanure


----------



## Saylor (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Cattle Decapitation - Humanure



Wow I remember that album from my high school years. Classic album. Vegan to lol 
The album cover was funny AF.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

^Yeah I think I'm starting to get into them.

Deicide - Serpents of the Light


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2019)

I live listening to smooth 80s jams late at night in the dark, it just gives then a sort of mystical quality along with already being great songs.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Here's another one that I absolutely love~


----------



## will. (Nov 25, 2019)

vibing to this teehee


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Gigan - The Order of the False Eye


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails

Beautifully brutal!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Figure you out - citizen


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Suffocation - Souls to Deny


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)

Sleeptalk - Dayseeker


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Dark Tranquillity - Haven


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2019)

Powerwolf - Blood of the Saints


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Sanaki (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Enforcer - Diamonds

Excellent Swedish speed metal!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)

The extreme from final fantasy 8, love ultemecia


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

The Faceless - Akeldama


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Entombed - Wolverine Blues


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Nov 27, 2019)

This song is my life motto


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Dark Tranquillity - Character


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Entombed - Morning Star


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2019)

Stormwitch - Walpurgis Night


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2019)

Hawkwind - Assassins of Allah


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

Entombed - Inferno

- - - Post Merge - - -

^Try as I might, I just can't seem to get into Entombed. 'Clandestine' is pretty good, followed by 'Left Hand Path', w/ the rest being a mixed bag, I guess. Anyways, now listening to Dark Tranquillty - We Are the Void.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2019)

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

Galneryus - Advance to the Fall


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## namiieco (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2019)

Iron Maiden - Somewhere In Time


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Cynicat (Nov 30, 2019)

jacksonville by sufjan stevens


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2019)

Blaze - Silicon Messiah

Not sure about his stuff w/ Iron Maiden but his solo stuff is superb!


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 30, 2019)

Orphans by Coldplay is a toooooooon


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2019)

Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Blaze - Silicon Messiah
> 
> Not sure about his stuff w/ Iron Maiden but his solo stuff is superb!



Thats a pretty good album by Blaze. I think the classic Maiden stuff didnt fit his voice right unless they down tuned to fit his voice. but overall the sign of the cross and some tracks here and there are bangers.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

Diablo Swing Orchestra - The Butcher's Ballroom

Operatic swing metal lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

Blaze - Tenth Dimension

- - - Post Merge - - -

Caravan Palace - Caravan Palace

Been awhile since I heard these guys.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

Shared with me by a friend who’s going through a lot.

—-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Andromeda by Gorillaz


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

Galneryus - Resurrection


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Setsugetsuka - STARISH / Quartet Night (both of them hehe)​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2019)

Absu - The Third Storm of Cythraul


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Happiness - Red Velvet​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2019)

Absu - Abzu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

AURORA - Camus​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2019)

Fen - Epoch

Perfect music for this kind of weather.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2019)

Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2019)

Sometimes this track just hits you like a ton of bricks in the right mood.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2019)

Immortal - Blizzard Beasts


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Melancholy Hill- Gorillaz


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2019)

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2019)

This is too good, someone needs to make an Odyssey ROM hack of SM64 with this song in it!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Nicole. (Dec 4, 2019)

on the road by Post Malone


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 4, 2019)

Fool - Red Velvet​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

—-


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 5, 2019)

Setsugetsuka - STARISH & Quartet Night

This song seriously never gets old to me. Such a beautiful and gorgeous song...​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2019)

Also, gotta love "Let's Dance" by David Bowie. It came on the radio this morning, and it really made me happy.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2019)

Blaze is often said to be their worst singer and the worst era, but this track is a highlight from that album. the track builds up nicely and is a banger in the right mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

Heard this song in a Laserdisc promo video with Leonard Nimoy and honestly just the association makes it such a jam


----------



## Stil (Dec 5, 2019)

the sound of me chewing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

This is probably the best performance of Debussy's Deux Arabesques that I've heard yet, especially the second one. She doesn't play it too fast. I hate when people play that piece really fast, just playing it at a moderate tempo and giving it a chance to ring out is the best presentation of the piece imho

Also the harp just sounds lovely playing these pieces <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2019)

Recently learned to play this song on piano. I love it so much <3


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 6, 2019)

Sirius e no Chikai ~ Natsuki Shinomiya​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2019)

Space oldies


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Relax in the City - Perfume​


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Attention - Charlie Puth​


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

I recently discovered the Swedish band Ghost so I've been listening to their albums nonstop this past week!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)

lol not sure why I revisited this theme song. Could be those 90s power rangers guitar tones lol


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Obituary - Cause of Death


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2019)

Bow Down - I prevail


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Bon Bon Chocolat - EVERGLOW​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

Prob the best song from SMO not gonna lie


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Cypress Hill - Cypress Hill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

Feels nice to listen to a Rick Astley song without getting involuntarily rick-rolled


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

Immolation - Unholy Cult


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Kiwi - Harry Styles​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2019)

The Faceless - In Becoming a Ghost


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

Beyond Creation - Earthborn Evolution


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Havana - Camilla Cabello​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

Neuraxis - Truth Beyond...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Bodak Yellow - Cardi B

Honestly takes me back to my junior year of homecoming.... Only good Cardi B song in my opinion lol

EDIT: Ohp. Please do yourself a favor and try to find a clean version if y?all wanna listen to this. It?s such a dirty song? I like the clean version much better LOL​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

Behemoth - Demigod


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

Strip that Down - Liam Payne​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 8, 2019)

BLUEｘPRISM HEART - Masato Hijirikawa


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2019)

Atheist - Piece of Time


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 9, 2019)

Cosmic Explorer - Perfume

Honestly my favorite song on that album, maybe one of my favorite songs by them PERIOD.​


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

Kill the Lights - Set It Off


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

Returns - Poppin' Party


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2019)

The Darkest Zelda track.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Fallujah - Undying Light

Not as good as their previous albums, but not as bad as everyone's making it out to be either!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Septicflesh - Sumerian Demons

One of the most unique death metal albums out there! There are plenty of symphonic black metal releases but not that many symphonic death metal ones!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

Behemoth - The Satanist


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 10, 2019)

Stack it Up - Liam Payne​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Dark Tranquillity - Fiction


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2019)

Stevie Nicks is an angel <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Insomnium - One For Sorrow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2019)

Reaping by Vi

Really mellow song and she has a pretty voice


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Mercenary - Everblack

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cage - Hell Destroyer

This band is so epic. \m/


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2019)

I keep listening to this album again. Truly the most chaotic album from them.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2019)

While I don't think it's their best, I agree, it is a good album!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

Umpah Umpah - Red Velvet​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

Insomnium - In the Halls of Awaiting.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 12, 2019)

Follow - MONSTA X​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

DragonForce - Extreme Power Metal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2019)

What a great band piece


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2019)

Esoteric - The Pernicious Enigma


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2019)

I never really cared for Halo games after Halo 3, but man is this a good song.


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 12, 2019)

rainy day Animal Crossing music ^-^


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

Powerwolf - Lupus Dei

Love these guys.


----------



## lord (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2019)

A whole lot of Powerwolf!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2019)

Esoteric - Subconscious Dissolution Into the Continuum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

Lights Up - Harry Styles​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

Dance, everybody!  Christmas is in 10 days!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

Canyon Moon - Harry Styles​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 15, 2019)

Sweet Creature - Harry Styles​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

Courtesy of *NoUsernameHere*


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2019)

driving to work in Traffic soundtrack


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2019)

My third favorite Christmas song rendition, behind Wonderful Christmastime by Paul McCartney and White Christmas by The Drifters


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 19, 2019)

Short Kings Anthem - blackbear​


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 20, 2019)

Treat People with Kindness - Harry Styles​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

Haven't heard this song in years. Almost forgot how great it is!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 22, 2019)

Sunflower, Vol. 6 - Harry Styles​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## raeyoung (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 24, 2019)

Been dancing around to this song for like the past 15 minutes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Damniel (Dec 24, 2019)

laying down in complete silence listening to billie eilish is something else


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 24, 2019)

Trivia: Just Dance - J-Hope / BTS​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2019)

Iced Earth - Incorruptible


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Licorice (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2019)

Ughh I love 80s adult contemporary so muchhh ♡


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

Dream Glow - BTS​


----------



## Heyden (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## DragoDrago (Dec 26, 2019)

Go Insane - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## digimon (Dec 26, 2019)

neon by yukika!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2019)

recently been loving say so by doja cat and love you for a long time by maggie rogers


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2019)

Motorhead - Bomber \m/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2019)

Neonfly - Outshine the Sun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

Listening to some Bruce Hornsby songs, they make me so happy ♡


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2019)

EXODUS - EXO​


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 27, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Primus - Sailing the Seas of Cheese


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2019)

Heavy Metal Kings - Dominant Frequency


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Coolio gangstas paradise


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

#ProudtobePolish


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Psycho - Red Velvet​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Jumpin’ - Red Velvet​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2019)

Banger. Unique sounding for that time in metal


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Marillion - Script For a Jester's Tear


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Gentle Giant - Gentle Giant

I'm in a bit of a prog mood.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Van Der Graaf Generator - The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 28, 2019)

Tal Tal Heights - Ryo Nagamatsu (From The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening)






Quite the banger if I do say so myself!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2019)

Van Der Graaf Generator - Still Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## einhal (Dec 29, 2019)

The Killing Moon - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## Alex.The.Juggla (Dec 29, 2019)

Bang! Pow! Boom! by ICP


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2019)

Camel - The Snow Goose


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2019)

Genesis - Nursery Cryme


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2019)

^^Love Genesis!!

I'm not really listening to anything atm but I do have this song stuck in my head:





- - - Post Merge - - -



Shellzilla said:


> Tal Tal Heights - Ryo Nagamatsu (From The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening)
> 
> Quite the banger if I do say so myself!



Oh yeah, I loved that song in the Game Boy version and it sounds fantastic in the remake!


----------



## Tessie (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2019)

Magma - Magma

Definitely a unique band.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Anekdoten - Vemod


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

GFRIEND - Time for the moon night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Rush - Hemispheres


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2019)

vintage emo songs are the best lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Pendragon - The World

Gotta love 80's Neo-prog.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

Blue - Taeyeon​


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2019)

King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2019)

King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

WHY IS THIS SONG STUCk IN MY HEAD AHHHHH


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2019)

An Insomnium marathon. Definitely one of the more "challenging" bands I've listened to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Legitimately one of the best 80s songs ever ;;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

An outstanding performance of probably my favorite Pink Floyd song ♡


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2020)

Jethro Tull - Thick As A Brick


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

This song is stuck in my head lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2020)

The Flower Kings - Back in the World of Adventures


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

Her - BTS​


----------



## Zura (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes - Fragile

Pure ear-candy.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mellotron


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2020)

^Just got done listening to that like a day or two ago.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

Cherry Bullet - Really Really


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2020)

gr8 60s..

(although i prefer sanjalice's cover :3)


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2020)

HANGSANG - j-hope​


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## litochee (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 3, 2020)

Chandelier - Sia


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sick


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

<333


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2020)

Afternoon sunny driving soundtrack.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

The song 'Cry Thunder' by DragonForce on my new Bose speakers....****ING. EAR-CANDY!!! <3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2020)

WE YOUNG - Chanyeol and Sehun​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2020)

lol


----------



## Aquari (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Insomnium - One For Sorrow


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 3, 2020)

Circus - taeyeon​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Airplane pt. 2 - BTS​


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Grim Reaper - See You in Hell


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -






This is soooooo much better than that modern country crap on the radio lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2020)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Jumpin’ - Red Velvet​


----------



## Zura (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

Psycho - Red Velvet

Gonna try to teach myself the lyrics and choreography as well :>​


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

Esoteric - A Pyrrhic Existence


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

Starkill - Gravity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

DragonForce - Extreme Power Metal


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

Soilwork - Verkligheten


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

One of my fav 80s songs to be depressed to


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

Twisted Tower Dire - Wars in the Unknown


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Jan 5, 2020)

what i please by smokepurpp


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

HammerFall - Dominion


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2020)

Darkthrone - Old Star


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2020)

banger


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2020)

Iced Earth - Horror Show


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

ATEEZ - Horizon


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2020)

Dragostea Din Tei (Romanian Version) - O-Zone


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Marte (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2020)

def not my usual jams but better than most electronic stuff nowadays


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hamster (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## biscuitapollo (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2020)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2020)

While Heaven Wept - Sorrow of the Angels


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Judas Priest - Firepower

- - - Post Merge - - -

Avatarium - The Fire I Long For


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Crest of the Martyrs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)

RIP Neil Peart


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

^Yeah I just heard about that. Godspeed!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

You would think that after like four months I would get tired of this song, but I haven't


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Soilwork - Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm lying in bed at 03.27 listing to my tinnitus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 11, 2020)

\m/


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2020)

Melechesh - As Jerusalem Burns...Al'Intisar

Middle-eastern black metal! \m/


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Billie Eilish - Ocean Eyes
Billie Eilish - bury a friend
Billie Eilish - COPYCAT
Billie Eilish - bellyache
Billie Eilish - lovely​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Sometimes the cheese they play on the radio is actually p catchy lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2020)

Fen - Carrion Skies


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2020)

Wolves in the Throne Room - Black Cascade


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Sometimes the cheese they play on the radio is actually p catchy lol



I definitely like him as a person (and that he supports good stuff) but yeah I can't really tolerate his music :l

anyway annoying ads on the tv bc my mom is watching those dumb channels


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

I only listen to music like this when I'm in the car w my dad lol

- - - Post Merge - - -






Now this is more like it


----------



## lord (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2020)

Listening to this album on LP while I unpack in my dorm. Not a single song on there that I don't like ♡


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2020)

Enslaved - Monumension


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 13, 2020)

Tarm Ruins/Lost Woods - The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons






Such good music from a very underrated Zelda game! One of my first games ever to play it.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2020)

^I love the Oracle of Seasons/Ages games. Amazing!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Rhythrin (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm currently obsessing over the turn Poppy is taking with her sound. 
Her latest album is quite good imo.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Rotting Christ - Genesis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Wodensthrone - Curse


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2020)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2020)

Love - Forever Changes (1967)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2020)

Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2020)

Winterfylleth - The Mercian Sphere


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 18, 2020)

HOME - BTS


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Stormwitch - Walpurgis Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)

House work soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Chastain - Mystery of Illusion


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2020)

Level 3 Moonlit Grotto - Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages






Listening to this music alone makes me want to replay the game again. All I just ask is to not freeze every 10 seconds.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2020)

I've been converting a bunch of MP3s to MIDI and the results are quite often hilarious.

Right now I converted the song Luna Waves to MIDI and it sounds surprisingly good while, at the same time, sounding like someone is slamming their head repeatedly on a piano keyboard.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Nocturnal Rites - Afterlife

This is where these guys REALLY got good!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Morgana Lefay - Knowing Just As I

Criminally underrated Euro power metal of the darker and harder-edged variety.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

Ariana Grande's Sweetener Album


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Pentagram - Be Forewarned

Love this band so much! Excellent 'Sabbath worship.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2020)

Candlemass - Epicus Doomicus Metallicus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2020)

Uncle Acid & the Deadbeats - Vol. 1


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2020)

More house work music


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2020)

KALI UCHIS IS A QUEEN!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

Yob - The Illusion of Motion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

The Spacelords - Spacelords


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

While Heaven Wept - Of Empires Forlorn

Still one of the most beautiful albums I heard! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

My jam for when I need to focus on whatever I'm doing. Works best when I'm trying to clean.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 20, 2020)

Rosalina's Ice World - Mario Kart 7


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Avatarium - The Girl With the Raven Mask


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain

A stoner metal classic.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

The Spacelords - Dimension 7

Tripped-out stoner/space rock.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

Wolvhammer - Black Marketeers of World War III

Blackened sludge is apparently a thing...and I love it! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

Argus - From Fields of Fire


----------



## Alcremie (Jan 22, 2020)

Pinocchio-P SLoWMoTIon


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2020)

Trouble - The Skull

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reverend Bizarre - Crush the Insects


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2020)

Uncle Acid and the Deadbeats - Mind Control


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2020)

Entrails - Rise of the Reaper album


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2020)

Fu Manchu - We Must Obey


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2020)

High On Fire - Death Is this Communion


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2020)

Taemin - Danger


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

Lord Mantis - Spawning the Nephilim


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

Crowbar - Sonic Excess In Its Purest Form


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2020)

man <3<3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

Cult of Luna - Salvation


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Melvins - Gluey Porch Treatment

Progenitors of sludge and post-metal!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Lord Mantis - Death Mask


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Wolvhammer - Clawing Into Black Sun


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2020)

Esham - Hellaween Pure Horror


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2020)

Cult of Luna - Vertikal


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

GFRIEND - Flower


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2020)

Pelican - Australasia


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2020)

Cooking music lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

Mamamoo - Midnight Summer Dream


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2020)

Kylesa - Static Tensions


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2020)

Kreator - Pleasure To Kill


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 27, 2020)

Moonview Highway - Mario Kart Wii


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2020)

Earth - Phase 3: Thrones and Dominions


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 27, 2020)

Darkness by Eminem


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

DAY6 - Not Fine


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

Sunn O))) - 00 Void


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2020)

RIP Reed Mullin


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

Sunn O))) - White2


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2020)

Boris - Absolutego


----------



## Limon (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm practicing this piece this semester. I enjoy looking at all the details in his playing and getting ideas of how I could perform the piece myself.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -






RIP Sean Reinert. Another one  
safe travels


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I should be doing a harmonic analysis of Beethoven's 5th but instead... I'm boppin to 80s tunes. Sorry Beethoven, I'm sure you're turning over in your grave rn


----------



## allainah (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2020)

Pagan Altar - Volume 1 (a.k.a. Judgement of the Dead)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Pagan Altar - Volume 1 (a.k.a. Judgement of the Dead)



dude 
I need to listen to them again. good underground metal sound


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Aquari (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

Witchcraft - The Alchemist

Good mix of doom metal and retro psych.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

The Incredible String Band - The 5000 Spirits or the Layers of the Onion (1967)

Great stuff and that album cover is mind blowing <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## matt (Jan 30, 2020)

The sound of commuters on my train


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2020)

MIDNIGHT - Rebirth by Blasphemy


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

The Gates of Slumber - The Awakening

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now, their 2nd album...'Suffer No Guilt'


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

While Heaven Wept - Vast Oceans Lachrymose


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Listening to a playlist on Spotify called "80s Love Songs" while I read about Rock History for an essay I have to write. It truly is lovely music~


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

Revelation - ...Yet So Far


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2020)

The music from the Steam Gardens is hands down the best music in SMO. I've yet to find another song in that game that can top this one.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

Lovebites - Electric Pentagram


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2020)

Listening to the SMG2 soundtrack while I get ready for bed. Every song in this soundtrack is fantastic <3


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

Kyuss - ...And the Circus Leaves Town


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2020)

Monster Magnet - 4-Way Diablo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2020)

I know that fitness is a bit of a tacky idea for a video game but _MAN_ Wii Fit had some jams.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know that fitness is a bit of a tacky idea for a video game but _MAN_ Wii Fit had some jams.



omg yesssss lmao. i do love the zen balance one too hah


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2020)

Corrosion of Conformity - Blind


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2020)

Mustasch - Above All


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2020)

Mustasch - Powerhouse

These guys are so infectious! <3 Great stoner rock/heavy metal.


----------



## Limon (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

TWICE - What Is Love


----------



## Libra (Feb 2, 2020)

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

The Gates of Slumber - The Wretch


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

Grand Magus - Grand Magus


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2020)

Heard this song in a video and almost forgot what it was, luckily my friend reminded me. I haven't played my Wii U in forever cause it won't read my copy of SM3DW but man I love this song ;;


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

Mastodon - Blood Mountain


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 2, 2020)

I listened to all of Schubert's symphonies today. lol


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 2, 2020)

And Then, And Then - Super Paper Mario 
(This is the song that introduces the parts of chapters in the game!)


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

Lord Mantis - Universal Death Church


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Ryumia (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

Cult of Luna - Mariner


----------



## Hatori (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

Isis - Panopticon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

I've heard this song a thousand times while playing HHD and I love it lmaoo <3333


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2020)

^I used to rag on punk music all the time, for not being as awesome as metal but then I realized just how much of an influence it had on some of the biggest names in the genre and so I respect it a lot more now.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^I used to rag on punk music all the time, for not being as awesome as metal but then I realized just how much of an influence it had on some of the biggest names in the genre and so I respect it a lot more now.



Yea. They both influenced each other over the years and decades.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2020)

Paradise Lost - Shades of God


----------



## Limon (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 4, 2020)

My Dying Bride - Turn Loose the Swans


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2020)

Evoken - Embrace the Emptiness


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2020)

Monolithe - Monolithe I


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2020)

Smoulder - Times of Obscene Evil and Wild Daring


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2020)

Wo Fat - The Conjuring


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2020)

GFRIEND - Eclipse


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2020)

Corrosion of Conformity - America's Volume Dealer

Southern-fried stoner-sludge at its best!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2020)

High On Fire - De Vermis Mysteriis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2020)

This song is from 2015 but it has BIG 80s vibes, absolutely love it!! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2020)

Solitude Aeturnus - Alone


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## cosmopath (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


>


queen of pop ❤❤❤


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2020)

Gamma Ray - Land of the Free


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

Battle Beast - Steel

Not bad, I'd probably give it 3.5 *'s out of 5. As I understand it they switched vocalists w/ the 2nd album so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2020)

New Sep. Definitely more prog elements on this album. There are moments where the guitar tone is reminiscent of the past. Overall, its okay.


----------



## cosmopath (Feb 8, 2020)

featuring this incredible album art


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

Mystic Prophecy - Never Ending

Love this band so much! Gus G. is a great guitarist!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

KMFDM - What Do You Know, Deutschland?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

DevilDriver - DevilDriver


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

Helstar - Burning Star


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2020)

Triosphere - The Road Less Travelled


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2020)

Wo Fat - Midnight Cometh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 9, 2020)

Not sure if I posted this already, but this song really slaps!

The Commodores - Machine Gun (Gran Turismo 4 Pop Rox Remix)


----------



## allainah (Feb 9, 2020)

feelz

edit: my favorite song ever just got deleted from existence


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2020)

Onslaught - Skullcrusher II


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2020)

Neurosis - Fires Within Fires

The masters of sludge and post-metal.


----------



## Limon (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2020)

Minsk - The Crash and the Draw


----------



## namiieco (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Kuu - The Void Speaks My Name


----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2020)

Mystic Prophecy - Savage Souls


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 11, 2020)

Professor E. Gadd's Lab - Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2020)

Psychotic Waltz - A Social Grace


----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2020)

Symphony X - The Divine Wings of Tragedy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2020)

Wizards and Lizards - Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex





Probably the first Crash game I've ever played, but I never got that far when I was a young lad. Also, it was considered mediocre by many in the Crash Bandicoot community, but the entire soundtrack is absolutely fire!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Grave Digger - Knights of the Cross


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Accept - Breaker


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Rainbow - Rising


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Uriah Heep - Demons and Wizards

One of the absolute best albums of the 70's!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Blue Oyster Cult - Blue Oyster Cult

Guess I'm just overall in a 70's rock mood.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Blue Oyster Cult - Blue Oyster Cult
> 
> Guess I'm just overall in a 70's rock mood.



Good choice. I still like how that album sounds. Dark and moody


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 13, 2020)

13F: Fitness Center - Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2020)

Mercyful Fate - Melissa


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2020)

Necrowretch - The Ones From Hell

Driving to work soundtrack lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 14, 2020)

womxn - lapsley


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2020)

Seeds of Ozzy


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

Hawkwind - Hawkwind


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

an oldie but a goodie; gaga’s still iconic to this day


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

^I wouldn't exactly call GaGa an oldie. Lol. This however..

Hawkwind - In Search of Space


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^I wouldn't exactly call GaGa an oldie. Lol. This however..
> 
> Hawkwind - In Search of Space



i wasn’t referring to gaga herself as an oldie, i was referring to the song itself which was released back in 2009 so it’s one of her older songs lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry guys but I think I've got you beat on old music


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

^Me and my mom are both huge fans of that band! Great stuff; easily one of the best grunge bands of the 90's.

Manowar - Battle Hymns


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

Manowar - Fighting the World


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Flyffel (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2020)

Banger AF


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

Psychotic Waltz - The God-Shaped Void

'Album came out yesterday...let's see how it goes!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 15, 2020)

Watermelon Sugar - Harry Styles


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2020)

Dream Theater - Images and Words


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 15, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Annihilator - Set the World On Fire


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Starkill - Shadow Sleep


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 16, 2020)

Toronto Subway Song - Ozzie Williams





I'm aware this song is old like a turtle but this is very catchy to listen to.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2020)

Obituary - Slowly We Rot


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

Mamamoo - Destiny


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2020)

Driving to work soundtrack


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2020)

Edge of Sanity - Nothing But Death Remains


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 17, 2020)

I heard this in music history a few weeks ago and it keeps coming back to me. Of all songs! I guess it's a catchy tune in general, not to mention the singer's voice is sublime!


----------



## Ryumia (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

Probably my favorite Billy Idol song


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2020)

BILLLL I LOVE YOU SOOO


----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2020)

Trouble - Psalm 9


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Accept - Balls to the Wall


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

U.D.O. - Animal House


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Blue Oyster Cult - Agents of Fortune


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

U.D.O. - Mean Machine


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

U.D.O. - Timebomb


----------



## Ryumia (Feb 20, 2020)

Dreamcatcher - Red Sun​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2020)

Nocturnal Breed - Dead Dominions


----------



## allainah (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

Despised Icon - The Healing Process

Gonna start checking out a whole lotta' deathcore. I want to see why it's so despised in the metal community.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

^HO-LY ****! NOT a band I would've expected to make a comeback album!! Sounds ****ing awesome!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Morbid Angel - Covenant


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Obituary - World Demise


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

Caligula's Horse - Bloom


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sadistic Intent - Reawakening Horrid Thoughts EP


----------



## Megan. (Feb 22, 2020)

Marina - Enjoy Your Life


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

The Contortionist - Intrinsic


----------



## allainah (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Napalm Death - Scum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ok this is a banger. @Psydye might like this


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Nasum - Human 2.0

Been in a grindcore and deathgrind mood lately! >:^)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Pig Destroyer - Terrifyer


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2020)

Terrorizer - World Downfall


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2020)

Getting some Fear Factory vibes here and there.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2020)

Asesino - Cristo Sat?nico


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Terrorizer - Darker Days Ahead


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Mortician - Hacked Up For Barbecue


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

k.k cover of buttercup ._.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Cretin - Freakery


----------



## buniichu (Feb 23, 2020)

The Living Tombstone- Squid Melody


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Cephalic Carnage - Conforming to Abnormality


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2020)

Septicflesh - Mystic Places of Dawn


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## mayorhoney (Feb 24, 2020)

she plays bass by beabadoobee ♡


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2020)

Morgoth - Pits Of Utumno


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Fleet Foxes - Fleet Foxes

Pretty good indie folk.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Iron & Wine - The Creek Drank the Cradle

- - - Post Merge - - -

Railroad Earth - The Black Bear Sessions

In the mood for some down-to-earth jams.


----------



## hamster (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Phish - Junta


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Bak Pak - Lunchmoney


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

A l e x - I need to paint my walls


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 24, 2020)

show yourself - idina menzel <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Blood Incantation - Hidden History of the Human Race



Banger from last year


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

Summertime by musquiton


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Death - Human


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

^I still have to check them out!

At the Gates - The Red in the Sky is Ours


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 24, 2020)

This version sounds way more boss than the original Styx version.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Van Halen - Van Halen

Hard to Believe this is my first time checking it out.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2020)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild

Excellent hard rock!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

Molly Hatchet - Flirtin' With Disaster


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

BTS - 00:00 (Zero O’Clock)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 25, 2020)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

Airbourne - No Guts No Glory


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Takes me back to the mid 90s when my bros use to bump jungle vinyls at night


----------



## Limon (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black progress


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Limon said:


>



Nice. This was probably one of my first game soundtracks I owned on CD. I remember buying it for a $1 at some Comic/manga store in Downtown LA back in 2001 or 02.


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

wombats- greek tragedy


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

Un endroit by Caballero and Jean Jass


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Lots of Mortuary Drape


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

Necro - Death Rap

My kind of hip hop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Meshuggah - Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2020)

My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2020)

woahhh middle school throwback ^^ i used to love them


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2020)

90s drum and bass is good soundtrack for driving to work lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2020)

Obituary - Back From the Dead


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2020)

Metallica - Kill' em All


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

Pretty young thing[reverb]


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2020)

[video]Asesino - La Ejecucion[/video]


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2020)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2020)

Sabbat - Dreamweaver

Great thrash from the UK!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

kendrick lamar - yah


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Estelle-american boy reverb remix


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 29, 2020)

I unorinically really like Steely Dan's music. I'll never forget in my rock hist class when my prof said "does anyone here listen to Steely Dan on purpose?" and I'm p sure I was the only person who raised my hand lolll


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 29, 2020)

Legit


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## LunarStone (Feb 29, 2020)

Live Lo-fi hiphop on youtube


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

BTS - Moving On


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 1, 2020)

Spoon - Romantic Traffic






Stumbled upon this song when looking up old subway trains. I was not disappointed!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2020)

And so Death Metal was born


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## daffy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## The Orange (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2020)

Destruction - All Hell Breaks Loose


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 5, 2020)

ScareScraper / ScreamPark Menu - Luigi's Mansion 3


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2020)

Sodom - Agent Orange


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Celinalia (Mar 6, 2020)

i need to be alone - girl in red


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## carackobama (Mar 6, 2020)

BTS - Black Swan


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2020)

Sodom - Tapping the Vein


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2020)

I hope NH has more hourly music like this


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2020)

Tryin to get this stupid midterm assignment done ughughugh


----------



## chamsae (Mar 6, 2020)

lana del rey - without you


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Mar 7, 2020)

honeslty,,, lOl


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2020)

Anthrax - Among the Living


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2020)

U.D.O. - Holy

I like Accept and all but definitely prefer Udo Dirkschneider's solo stuff more!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## s_heffley (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## lord (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2020)

Exodus - Tempo of the Damned


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2020)

GWAR - This Toilet Earth


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2020)

Sodom - Sodom


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2020)

Kreator - Violent Revolution


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2020)

Revocation - Revocation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2020)

3 inches of blood - advance and vanquish


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2020)

Revocation - The Outer Ones


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cloudy Morning driving soundtrack


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2020)

basically the only occasion i'd allow abba music lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 12, 2020)

hey look ma, i made it - p!atd


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Man just going shopping for groceries there is this feeling in the air of desperation and fear, so im listening to a lot of Psycho Realm and Death in June lol


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2020)

Ambush - Infidel (2020)

Banger


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## usagisdream (Mar 13, 2020)

https://youtu.be/EMGyiiTC7sg


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2020)

Gama Bomb - Citizen Brain


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel - Killing Season


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2020)

Death Angel - Relentless Retribution


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2020)

Barin Ruins - Crash Nitro Kart (GBA)






I played this game a lot when I was a kid.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2020)

Dope Mix


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2020)

_Wheels on the Bus_ - Melanie Martinez


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2020)

Death Angel - Humanicide

Great new album from these guys! \m/


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2020)

Testament - The Legacy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Zura (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2020)

_Yu Dun Kno (ft Gunjan)_ - Diana King.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 16, 2020)

Tame Impala


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Limon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2020)

Flotsam and Jetsam - No Place For Disgrace


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2020)

^Love me some BOC!

Heathen - Breaking the Silence


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


>



Banger AF


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


>



Just listened to it!  Wow, what a great song.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Kool & The Gang - Get Down On It


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Arctic Monkeys - No. 1 Party Anthem


----------



## Limon (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

Rammstein - Mein teil


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2020)

Chimaira - The Impossibility of Reason


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deimos (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2020)

Dark Forest - Beyond the Veil

- - - Post Merge - - -

Armory - The Dawn of Enlightenment

Has a pretty cool cover of Dr. Wily's theme from Mega Man.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 18, 2020)

Going back to the old times. Before a N'sync ripoff boy band named O Town had a song titled "Liquid Dreams".


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Charles Aznavour - Emmenez-moi


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

David Bowie - Space Oddity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Pink Guy - Stfu


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

No Te Va Gustar - No Era Cierto


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2020)

The 5am hourly tune for ACNH... ON REPEAT :’) it’s so lovely.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Nekfeu - Ma dope


----------



## windloft (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2020)

Iron Maiden - Piece of Mind

Been in a classic metal mood!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

Lana Del Rey — Happiness Is a Butterfly


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2020)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2020)

Judas Priest - Sin After Sin

Their first really good album imo. Yeah, Sad Wings of Destiny is good and all but I DO think it is a bit overrated!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

Dimble Woods (Outside) - Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story + Bowser Jr's Journey


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

listening to my retail shop's "on hold" music to make sure they deliver ACNH tomorrow.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2020)

Fall From Grace - Violent Truth

Nice southern stoner/doom metal


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

Tame Impala - Disciples


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

David Bowie - Life on Mars?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 19, 2020)

MGMT — Me and Michael


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2020)

Motorhead - Ace of Spades


----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

Bill Wurtz - Outside


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2020)

A Sound of Thunder - Time's Arrow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 20, 2020)

Mahmood - Soldi


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 20, 2020)

United Auto Insurance! Seven Seven Three Two oh Two! FIVE THOUSAND! We've gotcha covered, Chicago!

If you aren't from Chicago, google it. It'll be stuck in your head for five thousand years.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


>



Just got done listening to that album not too long ago!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

Orelsan


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2020)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magick Grimoire

Excellent power/folk metal! Right up there w/ Falconer.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2020)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 21, 2020)

The Babe Rainbow - Johny Says Stay Cool


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2020)

Why not lol 
I think this might be the earliest recollection of a song that I heard as a young really young kid. My older siblings use to blast this and Smiths a lot in the early 90s.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2020)

^Haven't heard Depeche Mode in ages! Good stuff.

Iced Earth


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2020)

Riot - Rock City


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2020)

Dire Straits


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2020)

Steel Prophet - The Goddess Principle


----------



## Ley (Mar 23, 2020)

Arctic Monkeys - Snap out of it


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2020)

Argus - From Fields of Fire


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2020)

Have to do a timestamp analysis of the 1812 Overture for Music History. Adding cannons to the ensemble was absolutely genius on Tchaikovsky's part.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2020)

Judas Priest - Painkiller


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2020)

Manilla Road - Crystal Logic


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 23, 2020)

Luigi's Mansion 3 - ScareScraper (Collect the Money)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Mariah (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Mar 24, 2020)

Heartbreak Weather - Niall Horan

STREAM HBW


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2020)

WHY IS THIS SONG STUCK IN MY HEAD AGGGHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ngl tho this is a bop


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2020)

Iced Earth - Something Wicked Comes This Way


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 24, 2020)

Animal Crossing (K.K. Slider) - K.K. Tango (Aircheck)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2020)

Iced Earth - Horror Show


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 24, 2020)

Little Big :^)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2020)

Helstar - Burning Star


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2020)

Vicious Rumors - Soldiers of the Night

Quality USPM.


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

Foxes - Echo


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 25, 2020)

Island - Subway to Sally


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2020)

Édith Piaf - La foule


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2020)

Crimson Glory - Transcendence

Shame these guys never made it big!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2020)

Liege Lord - Freedom's Rise


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2020)

This music sounds like something straight out of Super Mario Galaxy. It even has all the signature instruments used in the music of SMG.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2020)

Grave Digger - The Last Supper


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2020)

Probably too lit for this current situation, but whatever lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2020)

Keldian - Journey of Souls


----------



## aericell (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Ryumia (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2020)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## allainah (Mar 27, 2020)

savage by megan thee stallion


----------



## Deimos (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

Madonna - Hung up


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2020)

Pink Floyd - Hey You


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2020)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2020)

4ever and always


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

Tabaré Cardozo - Ensayo y Error


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2020)

Wolf - Wolf


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

Nekfeu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2020)

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2020)

Iced Earth - Dystopia


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2020)

Takes me back to 2002.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2020)

My favorite music from this game.  No contest.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

This amazing song :'D


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2020)

Been playing constantly in my town cause I don't have the Town Hall yet. But I'm not gonna lie, I really like this tune and I'm gonna be sad that I won't get to hear it anymore once the Town Hall is built...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdo_-U4PEsk


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Excaloser (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2020)

Cauldron Born - Born of the Cauldron


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2020)

This is it folks, I’ve found it.  The music that plays in my dreams.

This is nice, I like this.  X)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2020)

Reverend - Reverend


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2020)

3am vibes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 31, 2020)

redacted


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2020)

^I still have to listen to that album.

Sanctuary - The Year the Sun Died


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^I still have to listen to that album.



Its okay for modern sabbath. some hints of the past with modern production. I still think the first 4 sabbath albums laid out the metal and all the stoner and doom blueprints.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2020)

Perfect music to fall asleep to ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Its okay for modern sabbath. some hints of the past with modern production. I still think the first 4 sabbath albums laid out the metal and all the stoner and doom blueprints.



I honestly had no clue that Black Sabbath was still releasing albums??!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Perfect music to fall asleep to ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thats the last one they will release


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2020)

tell me something I don't wanna hear, any excuse to disappear 

oof


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I honestly had no clue that Black Sabbath was still releasing albums??!



The '13' album is sort of a big deal in that it has the original lineup, not seen since their 1975 album, 'Sabotage'.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2020)

This album was nice to revisit. some bangers here and there. You can hear the 70s prog influences and the overall production was as good as Brave New World. That album art cover was sort of a miss lol what where they thinking? lol I heard the artist wasn't finished with the cover but the band used it anyways. I think he also did some of the Cathedral Album covers as well.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2020)

Grave Digger - Ballads of a Hangman


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2020)

Get well soon Steve Di Giorgio


----------



## Imitation (Apr 3, 2020)

Gotta support yer local artists


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2020)

With New Leaf, it was K.K. Good Day.  Now... it’s this.

To celebrate the site upgrade, lmao.  Courtesy of *Zura*.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## mocha. (Apr 3, 2020)

A LOT of Bruce Springsteen. Legend.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2020)

Probably the darkest floyd album. It almost seems appropriate for the current times.


----------



## sigh (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 4, 2020)

Love me some Hall & Oates, and this is one of my favorite albums of theirs.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 4, 2020)

This song is supringly catchy


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Apr 4, 2020)

listening to this for the 10000000th time this week


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Apr 5, 2020)

oooo that soundcloud integration


__
		https://soundcloud.com/umru%2F5am


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## rainywave (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 6, 2020)

it's longing hours


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2020)

all that matters is the moments - the comet is coming


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)

Santana 70s vibe on the intro lol


----------



## Saylor (Apr 6, 2020)

this rules


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/phormix%2Fphormix-podcast-163-ontal


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 7, 2020)

pump up the volume


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## allainah (Apr 8, 2020)

RIP mac


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## R. Planet (Apr 8, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


>



I love singing my own lyrics to that song...

"Cheeseburger - ballet shoes
Not Neccesarily the News
Pokemon - Nut Sack
Guacamole - butt crack

High fives - Lobotomy
Pink squirels - Gotta pee
Donuts - Akwafina - Macarena - Flop"


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2020)

so good im obsessed with hot freaks songs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## petaI (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 9, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


Legendary music taste


----------



## Saylor (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


>


dude that song slaaaaps


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

cannedcommunism said:


> dude that song slaaaaps


Dude yessssss, City Pop in general slaps


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 9, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Dude yessssss, City Pop in general slaps


yo now that you mention it I'm gonna just put some of my favorites up in here


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

cannedcommunism said:


> -snip-


Think I'll do the same!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

paralyzed - mystery skulls


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

Mr. L said:


>


Oh man. Crumbling Castle rips


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 10, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Oh man. Crumbling Castle rips


That one and The Lord of Lightning are probably my two favourite tracks by them.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

I've had this stuck in my head for like the last half hour lmaooo


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Banger


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

”ARSON KIIIIIICK!!!”


----------



## Saylor (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## j1119 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 11, 2020)

it's Killing Eve eve oh yeah


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorta pissed right now, so I'm listening to some Nujabes in attempt to hopefully cool off.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome Mix vol.1 from Guardians of the Galaxy! (specifically, the chain by Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## IKI (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## PaperCat (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## nordskjev (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2020)

GTA III memories


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2020)

New trailers for BFBB Rehydrated were dropped yesterday and today so to celebrate ~


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 18, 2020)

This song is so good and Delaney Jane deserves so much more attention


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Midna64 (Apr 18, 2020)

I've been listening to this song nonstop for the past few days;; I think it's a great cover from one of my favorite artist!


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 18, 2020)

yes ma'am


----------



## Dormire (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Lazaros (Apr 18, 2020)

my laptops fan going ham.
oh, and this:




​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Unexpectedly good


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 18, 2020)

Another Day in Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2020)

Manilla Road - Mystification


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mr. L (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2020)

Just sitting in silence .-.







	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Actually someone above posted a Phil Collins song (aka my fav singer) and so I decided to find one of my favorite songs of his:


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2020)

Helstar - A Distant Thunder


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2020)

kind of obsessed with polkadot stingray lately


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2020)

Vicious Rumors - Vicious Rumors


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2020)

Pharaoh - The Longest Night


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2020)

Cage - Science of Annihilation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

This is strangely really good lmao

...actually I just made it to the chorus, this is godly.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020

I LIVE FOR THAT CHORUS MUSIC OH MY GODD


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2020)

Steel Prophet - Messiah


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 20, 2020)

Are you happy for me - Dopha
Denmark represent!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020






 🕯
Type O mixed with Candlemass


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

These 80s synthwave songs are so good lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2020)

Savatage - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2020)

Switchfoot- Gone. It's by far the most early 2000's sounding song I can think of. If you miss 2000's soft rock, give it a listen.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

I wish this extended version was on the album, after hearing this it makes the album version sound like it's missing something lol.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Euphy (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2020)

The Ocean - Aeolian


----------



## Goop (Apr 22, 2020)

Villain cover by Amatsuki​


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Raz (Apr 22, 2020)

This... always this.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2020)

Manilla Road - Out of the Abyss


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2020)

Lord Mantis - Pervertor


----------



## mitfy (Apr 22, 2020)

giorno's theme from jojo. ive never watched jojo.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 22, 2020)

just learned that this song is based off of a song from loz windwaker


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2020)

Burzum - Det Som Engang Var


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2020)

I have to watch a few performances of different pieces and discuss them w my piano prof since today is our last "lesson" day. I've never listened to this concerto before but it further solidifies my opinion that Brahms is one of the best piano composers <3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2020)

Winterfylleth - The Threnody of Triumph


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2020)

Necrophagia - Season Of The Dead


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 23, 2020)

#8 regret - Dedf1sh


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2020)

I just kinda typed in "play synthpop" on the Groovy bot voice channel on Discord and this is what it pulled up. I'm on the second song and I'm absolutely loving it so far.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2020)

CLC - Show


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 24, 2020)

Mili - Ga1ahad and Scientific Witchery


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2020)

🕯🕯​


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2020)

Cage - Supremacy of Steel

Metal as ****! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2020)

Ravage - Spectral Rider


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 25, 2020)

Empires - Electric Swing Circus


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Blood Splattered Satisfaction by Waking the Cadaver


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2020)

Virgin Steele - Virgin Steele


----------



## Zander (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2020)

This album is pretty banger. Revisiting some of the magic from the past with some cleaner production


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 25, 2020)

Ur Ek Tghaner - Raisa Mkrtchyan


----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2020)

Pharaoh - Be Gone


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2020)

Demons & Wizards - III


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2020)

Twisted Tower Dire - Crest of the Martyrs

These guys are WAY too underrated!! \m/


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2020)

Savatage - Streets: A Rock Opera


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2020)

Sacred Oath - Sacred Oath


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020






More Genesis goodness


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2020)

Kamelot - The Fourth Legacy


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2020)

I love this album! <3


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2020)

Blaze Bayley - Promise and Terror


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2020)

Nevermore - Nevermore


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2020)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Twilight of the Idols


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2020)

Chastain - For Those Who Dare


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2020)

Omen - Reopening the Gates


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Veestah (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2020)

Jag Panzer - The Deviant Chord


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)

This is too good


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2020)

Pharaoh - Bury the Light


----------



## mistyblossom (Apr 28, 2020)

Three Times A Day - TWICE


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## jreamgardner (Apr 29, 2020)

a bop <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

This song is lit as heck with my new headphones on lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2020)

Sacred Oath - World On Fire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2020)

Unleashed - Sword Allegiance

'Only the Dead' is such a raunchy song lol.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

Coincidentally:


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2020)

Virgin Steele - The Marriage of Heaven and Hell, Parts 1 & 2


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2020)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2020)

Saviour Machine - Saviour Machine I

Gothic metal is one of the few sub-genres of metal I'm not overtly familiar w/. Gonna change that!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2020)

Listening to the snow hourly music currently. I appreciate that it's ripped directly from the game so there's no bg noise or anything in any of the tracks.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2020)

Theatre of Tragedy -  Aegis


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Stil (May 1, 2020)

the wonderful sound of people coughing and sneezing


----------



## ForgottenT (May 1, 2020)

Californication.




__





						Google Play Music is no longer available
					






					play.google.com


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Gwar - murderer's muse


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 1, 2020)

Typical Story by Hobo Johnson


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2020)

The Gathering - Mandylion

Gothic metal perfection!


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2020)

Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Well, it _was_ this. I got curious and clicked the video in the post above me.


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 3, 2020)

:3


----------



## Dormire (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2020)

Listening to this at @Zura ’s request.


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## cami_tayler (May 3, 2020)

Famous Last Words- My Chemical Romance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

_Don't judge me._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2020)

Got this album on repeat. Weird drum sound production, but still banger.


----------



## Tempest (May 3, 2020)

My Boy Builds Coffins - Florence And The Machine


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Merumeruki (May 3, 2020)

Deutsch


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Touch Tone Telephone - Lemon Demon


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)




----------



## ForgottenT (May 4, 2020)

My Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro just came in, so I'm listening through my playlist haha.





						Google Play Music is no longer available
					






					play.google.com
				




As I'm writing this I'm listening to Sail.





						Google Play Music is no longer available
					






					play.google.com


----------



## Rosewater (May 4, 2020)

I love her sm...


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

_Okay, this got awkward. I'm pretty sure that isn't even a real game._


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> As I'm writing this I'm listening to Sail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my dog out for a walk yesterday evening and something was playing this really loudly outside their house. I felt bad for their neighbor lmao.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Jirachi100 said:


> _Okay, this got awkward. I'm pretty sure that isn't even a real game._


SiIvagunner is a legend


----------



## ForgottenT (May 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I took my dog out for a walk yesterday evening and something was playing this really loudly outside their house. I felt bad for their neighbor lmao.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020
> 
> ...


At least they were playing good music lol.
Where I lived before all the neighbours played the loudest trash they could, constant "partying".
Some people shouldn't be allowed to own speakers.


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

I don't even have Fire Emblem: Three Houses!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2020)

I just looked up swing music to listen to a "generic" playlist of old swing jazz songs.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## skylucario (May 5, 2020)

i’ve been listening to a lot of mansionair. they are very underappreciated.


----------



## allbutblue (May 5, 2020)

John Freeman by Furries in a Blender
...u didnt say it had to be good music


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 5, 2020)

this came on the playlist I was listening to as I was drifting to sleep and it made me feel like I was transcending


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2020)

Skindred - Babylon


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

_Yes._


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2020)

The English name is Calamari Inkantation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2020)

One of the best synth tracks of the 80s.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

*ITS  C A T C H Y*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Lazaros (May 7, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Peter (May 7, 2020)

always a good day when new charli drops


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2020)

Echolyn - Echolyn


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2020)

why i like the robins - hum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## pamelarose (May 9, 2020)

Psycho - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

I am listening to Teminite - Firepower





Its a little older but its great if you like upbeat!


----------



## Saylor (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Bloobloop (May 9, 2020)

summer lover - gab, yma (i think those are the artists?)


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2020)

He didn't even attempt that high E-flat lmao


----------



## Psydye (May 9, 2020)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 9, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 10, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2020)

Merciless Death - Evil in the Night

I remember this album being my escape from all that emo scene music, early 2000s metalcore music that was being played around 2004/2005-06 ish. It was a return to the 80s thrash sound and I gravitated to that sound. I guess there is some good music in the metalcore section if you dig around everything in the underground. But during my high school years I having none of that.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2020)

Manilla Road - Voyager


----------



## Rambo (May 10, 2020)

Closer to Grey Deluxe Edition - Chromatics


----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Merciless Death - Evil in the Night
> 
> I remember this album being my escape from all that emo scene music, early 2000s metalcore music that was being played around 2004/2005-06 ish. It was a return to the 80s thrash sound and I gravitated to that sound. I guess there is some good music in the metalcore section if you dig around everything in the underground. But during my high school years I having none of that.


Oh man! SO relatable! Whereas I was into stuff like HammerFall, DragonForce, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, etc. everyone I seemed to know was more into the nu metal and metalcore stuff like Mudvayne, Avenged Sevenfold, Killswitch Engage, Linkin Park, Staind, Sevendust, Korn, Slipknot, Atreyu, As I Lay Dying and other bands of those ilk...I felt like a fish out of water lol! Now, I will admit, I am a bit more open-minded to that stuff nowadays! I rather like Chevelle, Skindred and perhaps a couple of the bands I mentioned! Nothing will ever beat the other forms of metal though, imo!!


----------



## Dormire (May 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)




----------



## michan (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## aericell (May 12, 2020)




----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2020)

^Classic!

Electric Wizard - We Live


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

Gorillaz - Andromeda


----------



## cami_tayler (May 13, 2020)

Smaller than this- Sara Keys (such a sad song)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

This is the only song I know from Pokemon Sword/Shield, since I decided not to get it.


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2020)

Entombed - Clandestine


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2020)

Entombed - Uprising


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2020)

repost because I really am in tears right now


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


>


What is this from? I'm really digging it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> What is this from? I'm really digging it.


It's from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I don't have that game yet, but I know the song because of the DLC in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> It's from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. I don't have that game yet, but I know the song because of the DLC in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.


Thanks for responding! I’ve only ever played Birthright but I’ve heard good things about 3H, I would like to check it out at some point.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

Absu - The Third Sun of Tiphareth


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

In the mood for some lighter tunes now.
Tame Impala - InnerSpeaker


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

Yes - The Yes Album


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2020)

Fu Manchu - In Search of...


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)




----------



## kelpy (May 16, 2020)




----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

Guns N Roses man.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2020)

The String Cheese Incident - Born On the Wrong Planet


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2020)

Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2020)

Echolyn - Echolyn (1991)


----------



## Dormire (May 16, 2020)

I caught myself singing this. I'm glad to know the Japanese grocery store songs still haunt me to this day.


----------



## aericell (May 16, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2020)

The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

Lookin like this


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 16, 2020)




----------



## ForgottenT (May 16, 2020)

__





						Google Play Music is no longer available
					






					play.google.com


----------



## Saylor (May 16, 2020)

This album is incredible. I'm so happy for him.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2020)

Yes - Fragile


----------



## Saylor (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)




----------



## necrofantasia (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 18, 2020)

I'm really goin through it


----------



## Karmahri (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 18, 2020)

I can't believe I'm listening to a loop of a Samsung S7 ringtone.


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2020)

last line translates to “I want to make a difference.”


----------



## Inarabitta (May 18, 2020)

o:


----------



## Dormire (May 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

Pop Team Epic



I'm addicted rn


Song by Sumire Uesaka


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

I don't even have this yet but now I can't stop listening to this after the Tetris 99 event.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2020)

Banger AF


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 19, 2020)

Break Down - Daiki Kasho (Gran Turismo 4)





This is giving me good vibes. I'm plugging this song into a car when I finally get a chance to drive!


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Note: Actually, this is *not* Driftveil City. This is from a parody channel.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

This is also from that parody channel... So don't expect it to sound correct, lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 20, 2020)

Listening to these type of music is so calming.


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

It's the parody channel again. This is just what I feel like listening to today.


----------



## Dormire (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Again, the parody channel. In fact, if you want to know, this is Jump up, Super Star!


----------



## Saylor (May 21, 2020)

queen of making two different versions of the same song


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Uh.... _this._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Bob9 (May 22, 2020)

Amen- todrick Hall


----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)




----------



## PaperCat (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

_It's really good, okay?_


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## cagycorvidae (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)




----------



## PaperCat (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Misha (May 23, 2020)

This topic reminded me that I put my earbuds in and forgot to turn on any music ^^;


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 23, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 23, 2020)

its not on spotify dang it!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## aericell (May 24, 2020)

LunaRover said:


>


ugh I LOVE Hippo Campus, Doubt & Bambi are my favorites





Just a teaser but it'll do for now


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

LOEY said:


> ugh I LOVE Hippo Campus, Doubt & Bambi are my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stan!! Love Bambi as well & Way it Goes. Doubt is great :') 
Haven't listened to too much kpop, but have been listening to a lot of winner recently, maybe you could enlighten me sometime!


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

Knight's Song - T-Square





Just eargasm!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 25, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Lattecakes (May 26, 2020)

Agust D :  D-2, the entire mix tape is on repeat atm because it is hot, hot fiyahhhh


----------



## Saylor (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 26, 2020)

youtube be like... hey watch this... and then it's catchy;;


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 26, 2020)




----------



## necrofantasia (May 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 27, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

My jam


----------



## LunaRover (May 28, 2020)

Blink. said:


> My jam


Same !!

	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## aericell (May 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Zander (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

need to wake up


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

lets get our gamble freak on


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 29, 2020)




----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


:0 i'm actually a fan of the group who sang the opening!!! + the anime <3


----------



## ForgottenT (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2020)




----------



## necrofantasia (May 30, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (May 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## DeltaLoraine (May 31, 2020)

I like listening to a playlist full of songs by Amarante while I play ACNH. They are a very sweet sounding band, highly recommend to anyone who likes indie stuff or any soft sounding music.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2020)




----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jun 1, 2020)

The other side- Conan Gray


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

English name- Calamari Inkantation


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Kinda surprised this video is still up. Most of this channel's Splatoon 2 music got copyright claimed.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

_Why can't my birthday (December) come faster?_


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jun 1, 2020)

More & More- Twice


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 1, 2020)

I really wanna learn this on guitar, but I remember a lot less then I thought I did. c:>


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2020)

_Jesus, Friend of Sinners_ by Casting Crowns.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

_Of course I am._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 2, 2020)

live/acoustic vers hit different


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

i'm really torn between this and we are as my fav OP intro lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

CROWNED from Kirby's Return to Dream Land.

It's playing within Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, which is why I'm not posting a video this time.


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 3, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


>


I forgot about this one sooooo good thank u

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2020



LOEY said:


> live/acoustic vers hit different


Ikr was listening to these all last week, looove <3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

I swear I don't only listen to Splatoon music...


----------



## aericell (Jun 3, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Ikr was listening to these all last week, looove <3


I really wanna see them live!! I think the last time they came to my area was Nov 2019 but my friend introduced me to them around December


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

At least I didn't post more Splatoon.


----------



## toenuki (Jun 3, 2020)

Beyonce- Homecoming Album


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Oops. How much Splatoon is in this playlist...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Ryumia (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 3, 2020)

Currently listening to NIN's album Ghosts, again.
Here's the one I'm currently on.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 4, 2020)

LOEY said:


> I really wanna see them live!! I think the last time they came to my area was Nov 2019 but my friend introduced me to them around December


Samee. The friend who introduced me to them last year has gone to see their show multiple times. Jealous >.<

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

I know it's not the right time of year, but-


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Lost in Thoughts All Alone from Fire Emblem Fates.

Yeah, I have Super Smash Bros. Ultimate running again, lol.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 4, 2020)

Caught Like a Fly - Falling in Reverse

I won’t link it because it has a cuss word in it I think but, yeah.

Now, I’m listening to...

Digging My Own Grave - Five Finger Death Punch

haha weird​


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Parody channel. _It's actually Calamari Inkantation in the style of Driftveil City._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

_Well..._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 5, 2020)

Swept Away - Christopher Cross​


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)

throwback.......


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 6, 2020)

Back For You - One Direction​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2020)

I dont usually listen to new rap, but I've been listening to a lot of Pop Smoke. Unique voice that blends the past and the future. Gone too soon


----------



## Beanz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

This is from Style Savvy, *not *Splatoon. I don't know why the picture is an Inkling!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 7, 2020)

;w;​


----------



## pochy (Jun 7, 2020)

pearl jam- black !


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

I bet you weren't expecting me to be listening to this, huh?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 7, 2020)

bringing the guy behind the 1st op back for the first post time skip op... perfect


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Let us adore you (reprise) - Steven universe


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

I’ve been listening to the guy outside my window sing for the past 2 hours
It’s... something


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon was _always_ an obsession of mine.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 8, 2020)

Nephew - Amsterdam
					

Listen to Amsterdam on TIDAL




					tidal.com


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

I swear this is video game related.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 9, 2020)

help i keep falling in love with tiktok music

are the videos not working for anyone else? they're all showing up as black boxes for me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Oops, it's Splatoon again.


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 10, 2020)

~ When you lay there and you're sleeping
Hear the patterns of your breathing
And I tell you things you've never heard before
Asking questions to the ceiling
Never knowing what you're thinking
I'm afraid that what we had is gone

Then I think of the start
And it echoes a spark
And I remember the magic electricity
Then I look in my heart
There's a light in the dark
Still a flicker of hope that you first gave to me
That I wanna keep
Please don't leave
Please don't leave ~
​


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 10, 2020)

Chloroform by crystal castles :3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jun 11, 2020)

We are Bulletproof : the Eternal- BTS
Still with you- Jungkook


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## ab_i07 (Jun 11, 2020)

Blinding Lights- The Weeknd on repeat


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: my favorite part of the song



Baby tell me what to change
I'm afraid you'll run away
If I tell you
What I've wanted to tell you yeah

Maybe I just gotta wait
Maybe this is a mistake
I'm a fool yeah
Baby I'm just a fool yeah
Oh, oh

Girl, what would you do
Would you wanna stay?
If I were to say
I wanna be last, yeah
Baby let me be your
Let me be your last first kiss
I wanna be first, yeah
Wanna be the first to take it all the way like this
And if you only knew
I wanna be last yeah
Baby let me be your last

Your last first kisssss~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: fave lyrics



I come running to you like a moth into a flame
You tell me take it easy but it's easier to say
Wish I didn't need so much of you
I hate to say but I do

We're sleeping on our problems like we'll solve them in our dreams
We wake up early morning and they're still under the sheets
I'm lost in my head, I'm spinning again
Tryna find what to say to you

Been up all night
All night, running all my lines
But it's only the truth
Been up all night
Not sure how to say this right
Got so much to lose

Never been so defenceless
Never been so defenceless
You just keep on building up your fences
But I've never been so defenceless


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 11, 2020)

Spoiler: fave lyrics again lol



Diana, it's only been four months but
You've fallen down so far
How could someone mislead you at all? (Oh ah oh)

I wanna reach out for you
I wanna break these walls
I speak a different language but I still hear you call

Diana, let me be the one to
Light a fire inside those eyes
You've been lonely, you don't even know me
But I can feel you crying
Diana, let me be the one to
Lift your heart up and save your life
I don't think you even realize
Baby you'll be saving mine


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

_Again._


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 12, 2020)

attended a funeral today, had this on repeat.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 13, 2020)

Spoiler: fave lyrics hehe



Stitch by stitch I tear apart
If brokenness is a form of art
I must be a poster child prodigy

Thread by thread I come apart
If brokenness is a work of art
Surely this must be my masterpiece

I'm only honest when it rains
If I time it right, the thunder breaks
When I open my mouth
I wanna tell you but I don't know how
I'm only honest when it rains
An open book, with a torn out page
And my inks run out

I wanna love you but I don't know how
I don't know how
No I don't know how
I don't know how


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

It's like listening to the water world music in a dreamy state...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

This is a parody channel. Be prepared to hear _Lost in Thoughts All Alone._


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 13, 2020)

I SWEAR THere WAS LIFHTNIN, COMING FROM UR EYES! STARTING A FIRE INa hOTEELL ROOM! AND YEA WE WERE DANCJN, DANCING TO BRUNO! AND I COULDNT TURN AWAY FROM YOU!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

Love this song lmao


----------



## Saylor (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 13, 2020)

song begins at 6:17


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2020)

Just picked up Tomodachi Life again after having not played it since Sept 28th of last year and I almost forgot how much I love this song


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't even have this game.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

You just want attention, you don’t want my heart~​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey now, we’ll be okay!​


----------



## Hat' (Jun 15, 2020)

IZ*ONE - Secret Story of the Swan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

only the real ones remember this


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 16, 2020)

If I could fly, I'd be coming right back home to you
I think I might give up everything, just ask me to
Pay attention, I hope that you listen 'cause I let my guard down
Right now I'm completely defenseless

For your eyes only, I'll show you my heart
For when you're lonely and forget who you are
I'm missing half of me when we're apart
Now you know me, for your eyes only
For your eyes only​


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I just went and made a playlist of 100 videos... oops.


----------



## aericell (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

I used to listen to this. Don't judge.


----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 16, 2020)

I know you're saying you don't wanna hurt me
Well, maybe you should show a little mercy
The way you look I know you didn't come to apologize

Hey, hey, hey
Oh, why you wearing that to walk out of my life?
Hey, hey, hey
Oh, even though it's over you should stay tonight
Hey, hey, hey

If tomorrow you won't be mine
Won't you give it to me one last time?
Oh, baby, let me love you goodbye
​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 16, 2020)

i would have seen him in concert last week if it weren't for covid >:'(


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

one piece has some great endings too





this one's just timeless, kinda miss it





this one is my favourite though, it just hits right

they stopped using eds altogether eventually which kinda sucks, i wonder what songs we could've got from it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

This is making me nostalgic... aaaaaaa


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 17, 2020)

It's funny how a memory
Turns into a bad dream
And running wild turns volatile
It's not funny how it changes
Ended up like strangers
We burned down our paper house

Talking with your father
He said that you could be mine
But some people fall in love
With the wrong people sometimes​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2020)

The term "Bardcore" amuses me.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2020)

bruh been listening to some 2000's rock music and holy hell, they're pretty good!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Been getting back into that "Oh my gosh I love Primal Dialga's battle theme" phase, lol.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 17, 2020)

=-=''
best friend's puppy's naptime...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 17, 2020)

Let's get out, let's get out
'Cause this deadbeat town's only here just to keep us down
While I was out, I found myself alone just thinking
If I showed up with a plane ticket
And a shiny diamond ring with your name on it
Would you wanna run away too?
'Cause all I really want is you

You look so perfect standing there
In my American Apparel underwear
And I know now, that I'm so down
I made a mix-tape straight out of '94
I've got your ripped skinny jeans lying on the floor
And I know now, that I'm so down
​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2020)

I clicked on this out of curiosity and the very first song is the Hang Glider music from Pilotwings 64 so this video is automatically good to me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 17, 2020)

This is you, this is me, this is all we need
Is it true? My faith is shaken, but I still believe
This is you, this is me, this is all we need
So won't you stay a while?

And hold me while you wait
I wish that I was good enough (hold me while you wait)
If only I could wake you up (hold me while you wait)
My love, my love, my love, my love
Won't you stay a while? (Hold me while you wait)
I wish you'd cared a little more (hold me while you wait)
I wish you'd told me this before (hold me while you wait)
My love, my love, my love, my love
Won't you stay a while? (Hold me while you wait)

Stay a while (hold me while you wait)
(My faith is shaken, but I still believe) stay a while
(Hold me while you wait)
My love, my love, my love (hold me while you wait)
Won't you stay a while?
​


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2020)

The metal version.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jun 18, 2020)

God’s Menu- Stray kids


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't like much modern music but this song is just such a bop


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 18, 2020)

my quarantine mood


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 18, 2020)

What have you done?
When is it ever enough?
To be seen in my eyes
Tell me the truth
What did you have left to lose?
To be seen in my eyes as a fool down on his knees
When the kingdom has lost its king
Who's left to lead?
​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 19, 2020)

On this day I see clearly everything has come to life
A bitter place and a broken dream
And we'll leave it all behind

On this day its so real to me
Everything has come to life
Another chance to chase a dream
Another chance to feel
Chance to feel alive

Fear will kill me, all I could be
Lift these sorrows
Let me breathe, could you set me free
Could you set me free​


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2020)

makes me wanna pick up guitar (or any instrument really) again but i haven't really touched any in so many years


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 21, 2020)

Hold me close but at a distance
Thinking I don't ever listen, but I do
I know sometimes I get confusing
You might be lost but I ain't be losing you

Darling you don't have to hold it
You don't have to be afraid
You can go 'head and unload it
'Cause you know it'll be okay
Fire away, hm
Fire away
Fire away
Fire away

And I will steady your hand
When you're losing your grip
Even if I don't understand
You can talk to me
And I will steady your hand
When you're losing your grip
And even if I don't understand
You can talk to me
Fire away
Fire away

​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020






The cover art for K.K. Synth says it's "synthpop" and I thought that was bs so I started listening to some legit synthpop tracks lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2020)

Why am I running?!  Why can’t I stop?!  *Why am I always doing this?!*


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## sweetpoffin (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Bosmer (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Funk Soul Brother - Fatboy Slim





First heard this as a very young kid and didn't hear it again until many years later thanks to the reveal of Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time. Fun fact: 1:58 to 2:18 scared me as a kid.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

it’s actually 3PM where i am but i’ll listen to this whenever <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

why is this queen song not more popular? it's really good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2020)

It's nowhere near Christmas time but I still LOVE this piece, especially that organ


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 23, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> why is this queen song not more popular? it's really good!



YESSS WTF that's a good song!! I haven't listened to Queen in awhile ;o


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

any song - zico


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 24, 2020)

LunaRover said:


>


fhdsjdsk please send me your playlist one day


----------



## Saylor (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jun 25, 2020)

dressrosa let's goooooo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2020)

You Think You're A Man - Massive Ego


----------



## aericell (Jun 25, 2020)

(thx @LunaRover)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Haven't heard this is in a good while. Animusic is such a jam.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2020)

Been too long since I listened to this album.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 26, 2020)

u already know. blackpink in your area!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## IronDefender (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2020)

Why is this song stuck in my head lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

on repeat for the one thousandth time, lmao


----------



## Saylor (Jun 27, 2020)

this album's so good, I can't wait to ride my bike to it later


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 27, 2020

Omg I just realized the second song on this video is the Bikini Bottom music from BFBB, now I'm really happy lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

cannedcommunism said:


>


Man, that reminds me of a CD I found at work once. Cool more people are into world stuff.

Anyway, various Johnny's Jr. songs.


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


>


Erased soundtracks were soooo good. English cover is sweet.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

THIS MAKES ME SO HAPPY


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2020)

Listening to this gem again, because as rough as things have been lately, my heart is finally in a good place again.


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Calamari Inkantation again, but this time straight from Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2020)

Someone needs to release a full version of this smh

Edit: sucks that the video can't be played on here ://///

Edit: Here's another jam yall can listen to here:


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Jun 29, 2020)

(@LOEY I like this song a lot. Thank you ^^)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

_You Think You're a Man_ by Massive Ego.


----------



## IronDefender (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

_Edge of the Night_ by She Hates Emotions.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2020)

_Still Three Shy _by The Pink Spiders.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## HailRaven (Jul 1, 2020)

Anything for you - Barnacle Boi


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2020)

_My Shelter_ by Seelennacht.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


>


I loveeee casting crowns!!

I'm not listening to anything rn I just had to say that


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> I loveeee casting crowns!!
> 
> I'm not listening to anything rn I just had to say that



Great to see another Casting Crowns fan!  


_You Think You're a Man_ by Massive Ego.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 2, 2020)

Foot Ox's album It's Like Our Little Machine.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 2, 2020)

Feel free to check out my playlist btw it's linked in my about here.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 2, 2020)

From one of my favorite musicals.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 2, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 2, 2020



mewto28 said:


> From one of my favorite musicals.


My fave musical ever! I used to have a DEH Aesthetic on here!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

^^I really like that Chainsmokers song <333


This right here is, hands down, the best song from Odyssey. Yall can fite me on it.


----------



## sleepless (Jul 2, 2020)

lissiecat said:


>



ahhh this is one of my favs from the soundtrack!! all the nostalgia ;;

i’m currently listening to:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2020)

_Wrecked_ by Massive Ego.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2020)

_Remember The Time_ by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Mary (Jul 2, 2020)

This one never fails to put me in a better mood at work


----------



## xTech (Jul 2, 2020)

Original club banger ♪♪ ヽ(ˇ∀ˇ )ゞ


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 2, 2020)

warning for the first part of the song its rlly loud but this slaps


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2020)

SLUMP by Stray Kids


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)

Seriously digging that synth sound here


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 3, 2020)

Maria by Hwa Sa


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2020)

_Wrecked_ by Massive Ego. 

Current obsession.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Luxsama (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jul 3, 2020)

Long flight by Taeyong


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 3, 2020)

what my neighborhood sounds like with all these g*sh d*rn fireworks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2020)

This song is stuck in my head again, so time to listen to the full thing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2020)

Call me out, mother****ers. But this is gold.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2020)

this will probably get reuploaded, but whatever.


----------



## sleepless (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

ugh this song is just so GOOD

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020






bruhhh this song is _straight_ outta the 80s omg
Also it's in french lmaoo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 6, 2020)

Nazem Al Ghazali - Khayf Ealiha


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 6, 2020)

idk why


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2020)

_Fool's Gold_ by Aaron Carter.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jul 7, 2020)

biggest smile on my face rn i'm so so happy over this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2020)

I appreciate the cover more than the anime, loool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banger AF


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Mr. Blue Sky by ELO. I’m listening to it once a day until rain stops being the dominant weather on NH. I’m on day 3 now


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Memories- Maroon 5


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Memories- Maroon 5


That's a great song <33


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 8, 2020)

I wanna learn that epic guitar solo one day. Like holy crap, I keep on replaying just for that lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

bad alive by wayv ; its been stuck in my head ever since the awaken album came out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## FlambeCookingAtTempura (Jul 9, 2020)

Thundercat - Dragonball Durag


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

Truly amazing, I shed a tear while watching this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2020)

@ProbablyNotJosuke This song is stuck in my head again because of you lately






and.  I.  Can’t.  Get.  It.  Out.


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 9, 2020)

My Slowdive playlist


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jul 9, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> @ProbablyNotJosuke This song is stuck in my head again because of you lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty ironic cause i got this stuck in mine lol




*This is all your fault*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2020)

This song gives me bad memories of those stupid snowmen and how impossible it was for me to aim Kazooie at them for the longest time lol. Even now I'm still bad at aiming my shot, they end up just hitting me w a snowball and knocking me into the cold water.

Nonetheless a v cool 8-bit remix.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## IronDefender (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 10, 2020)

My exact aesthetic:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## sleepless (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 11, 2020)

Water Boy by Imperial Teen


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

My headphones are broken, but that's not stopping me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2020)

Can't wait to see our boy Wide Putin in the next smash dlc drop


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Callie sounds very far away because my headphones are broken...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

when you’ve angered someone too much and **** hits the fan


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Can’t wait for the full version of this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

I have no shame.

The Best of Both Worlds - Hannah Montana Soundtrack


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2020)

80s 90s magical shows were the best or even older


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2020)

I was never a fan of One Direction but MAN I love this song lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 14, 2020)

tiktok got me into a song again lmao tho the og's just as good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

TT by twice...

sorry but no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

7 rings


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jul 16, 2020)

The soundtrack for this game is so good despite it's apparent bugginess (one of the few crash games I haven't played).


----------



## MrRubixCube (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Rowlet28 (Jul 16, 2020)

Though I loved all the songs of this anime this one just gives me peace.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2020)

_Fool's Gold_ by Aaron Carter.


----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2020)

@seularin ’s gg playlist


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2020)

Just listening to this again.


----------



## seularin (Jul 17, 2020)

the whistle is haunting me in a good way
@milktae


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 17, 2020)

i still have zero shame. 

Miranda Cosgrove ft. Drake Bell - Leave it all to me (iCarly theme)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Ddu-ddu-du


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

seularin said:


> the whistle is haunting me in a good way
> @milktae


I hate that I’ve never listened to this  also I just saw you added it to the bg one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Misha (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## ellarella (Jul 17, 2020)

i've been listening to a lot of betty davis as of late


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

This is my favorite song


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

AAA I used to love this song:




Listening to @LOEY 's playlist again while i color - so. many. bops. yaaay. my cup of tea for sure~ (this is pretty delayed but I haven't made time to listen to music lately xD Thanks again fam for sharing!)


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 17, 2020)

Water Boy by Imperial Teen >~<


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

kill this love by bp


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Oxygen by twice


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

bad alive by my kings wayv


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ichiban (Jul 17, 2020)

finally caught up and the current op is *chefs kiss* muy bien


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2020)

Lord, forgive me. The sinful melody of this devil's tune hath drawn me to bare mine ankles.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Hobgoblin clc


----------



## Misha (Jul 18, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Lord, forgive me. The sinful melody of this devil's tune hath drawn me to bare mine ankles.


I love the bardcore trend so much!


----------



## MackenziePaige19 (Jul 18, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Hobgoblin clc


i spot someone with taste


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

MackenziePaige19 said:


> i spot someone with taste


Thank you, the kpop fever has taken me, the only cure is more kpop

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Also just listened to why so lonely
I was watching sour candy, how you like that, and hobgoblin three times because it's that good

	Post automatically merged: Jul 18, 2020

Now fancy from twice


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Still love this so much and it’s what’s currently stuck in my head, so listening to it again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

@Nosfurratu inspired me to listen to this because of my username. I still prefer Orinoco Flow though lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Twice, feel special


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Kk slider sings 7 rings....

don't ask


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

more and more - twice


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Fanfare, twice


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

Where the Skies End - Starset


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 19, 2020)

Hobgoblin clc


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 19, 2020)

So relaxing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Sour candy, it's grown on me


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

Hobgoblin oml I love it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

still one of my favorite new leaf songs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2020)

one of my favorite hourly themes in NH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

"Daughter of the moon" - Adriana Figueroa

	Post automatically merged: Jul 21, 2020

"Yes or Yes" - twice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 21, 2020)

This song is epic but it also has notes of nostalgic melancholy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 21, 2020)

Playing with fire - Blackpink


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

99.9!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2020)

such an 80s bop but also quite strange lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2020)

Cannibal Corpse - Vile


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## chocosongee (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2020)

_You're Not Alone_ by Kissin' Dynamite.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2020)

Quarteto 1111 - A Lenda do Quarteto 1111 (album)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 23, 2020)

_Matrimony and Dust_ by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 23, 2020)

listening to this banger again lmao


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Cutesy (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 24, 2020)

You Can Call Me Al by Paul Simon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

What's better than my favorite Michael Jackson song?

A super dope remake of my favorite MJ song on the Genesis!


----------



## milktae (Jul 24, 2020)

What you waiting for by Somi


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 24, 2020)

satisfied - renee elise goldsberry


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## xTech (Jul 25, 2020)

I listen to this ritually at least 3 times a day, otherwise I am stricken with deep sadness.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 25, 2020)

I love both the original and this verson.


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (Jul 26, 2020)

Lots of great lyrics on this album (especially cardigan), but I just love the sound of this one so much.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 26, 2020)

I fought you for so long
I should have let you in
Oh how we regret those things we do
And all I was trying to do was save my own skin
But so were you

So were you

​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2020)

this song haunts me to this day


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 26, 2020)

If you got time enough for me
Sing me a song and send me to sleep
Slip into my headspace while I dream
Spin me a yarn, wrap it up around me

If you got time enough for me
Sing me a song and send me to sleep
I never thought that a lie could sound so sweet
Until you opened your mouth
And you said you loved me

❤​


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)

Music is the only thing that will help me fall asleep now!


----------



## Dio (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m obsessed with this song ^_^


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 27, 2020)

I know the further I go
The harder I try, only keeps my eyes closed
And somehow I've fallen in love
With this middle ground at the cost of my soul

Yet I know, if I stepped aside
Released the controls, you would open my eyes
That somehow, all of this mess is just my attempt to know the worth of my life

❤​


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Bosmer (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2020)

ugh the remastered version of this soundtrack sounds so GOOD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 27, 2020)

~Moral of the Story by Ashe~


----------



## LongLee (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

_Unisex _by Placebo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

I know it's Gruntilda's lair and it's all evil n stuff but the music is just such a BOP


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 28, 2020)

I Found A Way by Drake Bell

I know I listen to a bunch of theme songs from tv shows but they're all such bops and I can't help myself lol


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020


----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2020)

im still awake for this


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 29, 2020)

I miss 2015


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2020)

_Fool's Gold_ by Aaron Carter.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 30, 2020)

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac​


----------



## Saylor (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

My new favourite song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Dio (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 31, 2020)

So I was just wondering
Could you tell me is it all a waste of time?
Are you leaving my love behind?
Baby, say the word and let me know
You gotta give me something
I swear that I won't try to change your mind
If you're leaving my love behind
Baby, say the word and let me go

​


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2020)

How did I miss this


----------



## Chris (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 1, 2020)

it's such a bop, don't deny the fact that it is.


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2020)

Witchburner - Thrashing Rage


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2020)

i also may have stayed up till 3 am for this


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2020)

I've listened to this song over 130 times in the past few days and I'm still obsessed.


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 3, 2020)

Should I admit for how long? No probably not.
Also Daddy Daddy Do, kind of switching between them


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## seularin (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 3, 2020)

im dum I never realized u could share


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

_A Distant Light_ by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2020)

_English Summer Rain_ by Placebo.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm listening to the 4th  movement of the New World Symphony cause I heard it on a trash bag commercial and I just had to listen to the whole thing lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (Aug 6, 2020)

_



it bops_


----------



## vixened (Aug 6, 2020)

Heaven - Persona 4 ost


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm listening to spooky stuff


----------



## milktae (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2020)

this song is so good HELLO


----------



## aericell (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

The Room Where It Happens except every time they say the room the base gets boosted.
It’s an absolute ****show but God do I love it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2020)

⚔🛡


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2020)

the 2020 theme


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)

this is my favorite song to be sad to


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## OtakuTrash (Aug 10, 2020)

/.0./
Neru- Lost One's Weeping


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 11, 2020)

I got back into this game recently and I honestly don't regret it.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2020)

Listening to this again as my life is about to change, hopefully for the better.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Control - Halsey


----------



## Saylor (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 12, 2020)

Good Time by Owl City and Carly Rae Jepsen

this song makes me feel good for once in my life :3


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 12, 2020)

my favorite song


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 12, 2020)

Best day - Atmosphere


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Hobowire (Aug 12, 2020)

*Explosions in the Sky - The Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Hobowire (Aug 12, 2020)

home - phillip phillips


----------



## sigh (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hellsword - Blasphemy Unchained Demo


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 13, 2020)

All The Small Thing - Blink 182


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Enxssi (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Dio (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 14, 2020)

TAEYONGGG


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

This again


----------



## followthepath (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

AKA the best piece from the show’s OST


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 16, 2020)

not kpop this time


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Romaki (Aug 17, 2020)

Love this album. Also love that you can link Spotify like that!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 17, 2020)

Every time I listen to this I think "I should shave my head"


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

haikyuu themed


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Ride ride, Mumen Rider!  Fight fight, Mumen Rider!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 19, 2020)

Techno sea shanty


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

This music will be me after finding out I didn’t guess correctly in either The House of Nightmares or Count Inside the Bottle events.

Just imagine it playing while my head is turned down and I’m rubbing away tears saying, “you gave it your best shot, man”


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 20, 2020)

Excited for the movie when it comes out sooo. All of their songs are wonderful.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Time for some music with a harmonica, because Wynaut.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2020)

ive been listening to this song so much


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 20, 2020)

The best now or never to be honest.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2020)

Song for Denise (Maxi Version) - Mike Serbee






Brought here by Wide Putin memes but this song genuinely sounds good like Shooting Stars.


----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2020)

the vibesss


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

very edgy but I think it sounds neat


----------



## Neb (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 21, 2020)

april - now or never


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

I LOVE this game's ost


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2020)

_Burnt Babies Fear the Fire_ by Blaqk Audio.


----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Aug 22, 2020



LeoDaStar said:


> Yes.



Damn the nostalgia


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2020)

C:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2020)

Gruesome - Savage Land
^Death Worship done right


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Aug 23, 2020)

This song may only be 32 seconds long, but I think that it sounds very nice. It’s from a mini series called Over the Garden Wall that used to be on Cartoon Network. Truly underrated of a show.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m obsessed with Takayan’s songs


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Aug 24, 2020)

Time to reveal my songs >_<

0. Breatin'- Ariana Grande 
1. Let Me Down Slowly - Alec Benjamin 
2. Outrunning Karma - Alec Benjamin 
3. Boy in the bubble - Alec Benjamin 
4.Salt - Ava Max 
5. So Am I - Ava Max
6. Do re mi - blackbear 
7. Candy - Doja Cat 
8. Don't Start Now - Dua Lipa
9. Heaven - Julia Michaels
10. Acapella - Karmin 
11. Teacher's Pet - Melanie Martinez 
12. Don't Call Me Up - Mabel 
13. Looking at me - Sabrina Carpenters 
14 On my way - Sabrina Carpenters, Alan Walker,Farruko
15. Older - Sasha Sloan 
16.Clarity - Zedd, Foxes  

That's all 

Listen it on spotify or youtube or etc. if you want to 
It's just I love them •w•
Enjoy listening it  <3

	Post automatically merged: Aug 24, 2020

Also I forgot about: 

Attention - Charlie Puth
None of my business - Cher Lloyd 
Be alright - Fly By Nightcore. 
Angry Too - Lola Blanc 

That's all sorry 
Once again enjoy listening to them


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2020)

_A Splintered Mind_ by Lord of the Lost.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 24, 2020)

I Think We're Alone Now - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## milktae (Aug 24, 2020)

_me with my 13 hour playlist and 200+ songs _


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Neb (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't even have the game, but this soundtrack in particular is great!


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## vixened (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2020)

Listening to this again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2020)

ugh why is this song so GOOD


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Ughh it's such a good song-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 27, 2020)

I honestly think about this song a lot


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2020)

soyeon’s rap  (akali)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 29, 2020)

Didn't end up liking this one as much as I thought I would. :/


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 29, 2020)

Undertale lo-fi music while I just visit dream islands relentlessly.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

this song gives me life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 29, 2020)

just listening to some pieces that the wind ensemble here has played in the last year


----------



## seularin (Aug 29, 2020)

Fukashigi No Carte version 6 bunny girl senpai ed - misty songs
					

Fukashigi No Carte version 6 bunny girl senpai ed




					open.spotify.com


----------



## milktae (Aug 29, 2020)

now I’m gonna go listen to chewing gum :’)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2020)

Just remembered I posted this back in May and now it’s the only thing that can motivate me.


----------



## Bk1234 (Aug 29, 2020)

Gives me goosebumps every time!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 29, 2020)

Been listening to a lot of NateWantsToBattle lately. I love him so much LOL


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2020)

qdeoks puts some bops


----------



## Neb (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 31, 2020)

I can't play this game (No phone plus it's not compatible with my brother's anyway) but I'm losing my mind over this song's existence now.


----------



## milktae (Aug 31, 2020)

kookie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

...and now for something completely different =^.^=


----------



## Marines (Aug 31, 2020)

Cheeky Fridays-DOWORK


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2020)

Another blast from the past.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2020)

Lil Azteca - It's that border town


----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

Behold, a song I'm listening to from our queen Ashley Tisdale

when I listen to this all I think of is 4 year old me playing wii cheer 2 before my preschool class and i'm ok with that


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## duckvely (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2020)

Everlasting Shine by TOMORROW X TOGETHER


----------



## Neb (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

I have loved this song and movie it's from since I was a kid and it's just so happy! =^.^=


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2020)

A Walk by Gakuto Kajiwara


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2020)

Pentagram - Last Rites

Also, thanks for the b-day wishes guys!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2020)

Yob - The Illusion of Motion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2020)

WB Psydye


----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2020)

i rly wish this was on spotify :’)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

This song is playing right now on the episode i'm watching and i cry so hard every time ;v;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2020)

what a bop


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 4, 2020)

I heard this song when I watched _Arthur 2: On The Rocks_. I love this!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2020)

Fire Force OST - The Bond of Friendship


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2020)

Yet another blast from the past.


----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2020)

yes


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2020)

Tank - Power of the Hunter

In a NWoBHM mood!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2020)

Still my favorite piece from any anime’s OST not including opening and ending themes.


----------



## milktae (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2020)

Nile - In Their Darkened Shrines


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2020)

Possessed - Revelations of Oblivion


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 5, 2020)

The feels are high key painful 
*insert all the other songs cause i dont wanna spam*


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2020)

Look, I try my best to avoid *mainstream* music out there as much as I can, but Blinding Lights by The Weeknd is one of those rare exceptions.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Shellzilla said:


> Look, I try my best to avoid *mainstream* music out there as much as I can, but Blinding Lights by The Weeknd is one of those rare exceptions.


bruhhh that song is amazing, one of my favorites right now!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2020)

wooseok and dawn rapping together slaps


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

Listening to this again because I love it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2020)

what better way to celebrate terrifying tornado weather and torn down trees than listening to sad choral music


Edit: here's another sad one for all my choral friends out there


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

This is a bit old now, but I still love it so much.  Lmao


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)

Definitely not my type of song nor anime, but it is anime so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 7, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020



Izuku Midoriya said:


> Listening to this again because I love it.


same but really can't name a bad LISA opening


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

.


----------



## milktae (Sep 8, 2020)

why is this one of my favorite songs lol
also almost at 1k posts :’)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2020)

Onslaught - Power From Hell


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 8, 2020)

best boys


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2020)

I live for the wide putin meme lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 9, 2020)

tis the season


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Pondo (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2020)

this song is givin me some strong tail thwomp vibes


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 9, 2020)

my friend Noah recommended them and they’re amazing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 9, 2020)

My folk mix on YouTube led me here..._they know me_


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

When A Fire Starts To Burn - Disclosure


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Here’s some k-indie  (there’s English translations in the video)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Ladies and gentleman, "the most american attempt to sing Mexican" song ever made.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2020)

Up & Up - Coldplay





I discovered this music back in high school when I had to do an assignment making a dream landscape. The music video of this song was used as an example to give the entire class an idea of what to do. I'm glad that happened because this song sounds great!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2020)

Craving something sweet so I’m listening to this again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Broadcastify police scanner - los angeles division as background noise.

Damn its lit 24/7


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2020)

_You have posted 44 message(s) in this thread _


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 12, 2020)

But
I came to life when I first kissed you
The best me has his arms around you
You make me better than I was before
Thank God I'm yours~​


----------



## ryuk (Sep 12, 2020)

i listen to the cure whenever i feel emo (which is all the time)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2020)

listening to the Double Dash OST cause I was listening to a song from MK8 and it made me realize how much better this soundtrack is lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

Just falling in love with another Disney show, don't mind me.


----------



## milktae (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2020)

This Michael Jackson song on repeat lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 13, 2020)

they were in love!


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 14, 2020)

i didnt know it released earlier :’)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2020)

yesssssssss


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 14, 2020)

not that i even know miko yet but her song is ~chefs kiss~


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

Origin - Informis Infinitas Inhumanitas


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

Neuraxis - Imagery


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

Akercocke - [first album]

The actual name of the album is a bit vulgar, so..yeeah.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2020)

one of my favorite track themes from MKWii


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

Dying Fetus - Reign Supreme


----------



## Dim (Sep 15, 2020)

Amazing track especially during sunset hours. Would make great music for animal crossing actually


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hail


----------



## hugs (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2020)

When a 70s pop band goes heavy and created a speed metal track as a result lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2020)

Suffocation - Pinnacle of Bedlam


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 16, 2020)

Sorry, I fell asleep- Egg


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Ryumia (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2020)

Some dope drum n bass from the early 00s


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 19, 2020)

it better be released ):
lmao my brother saw this live :’)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Lightspring (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Neb (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 21, 2020)

is there any better feeling than coming clean?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2020)

Rumi Koyama's "Rumi Koyama & Drum Drum Drum" album. Goooood grooove.


----------



## milktae (Sep 21, 2020)

I wanna stan so bad 
but I cant even finish my hw :’)​


----------



## Ryumia (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 21, 2020)

checkmate debuted 
might not stan but I’ll still listen to them ):​


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2020)

i find myself coming back to this often. it gives me the same vibe that I get from Opus Number One.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 22, 2020)

More folk lol


----------



## milktae (Sep 23, 2020)

pst time means I don’t have to stay up late :’)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2020)

probably the most quintessential 80s dance jam out there


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2020)

this is the superior version of Hey Ya! and no one can tell me otherwise


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Sep 25, 2020)

Missing hxh lately thanks youtube


----------



## milktae (Sep 25, 2020)

i had this on loop and now idk if my teacher said I need to go to office hrs :’)


----------



## Ryumia (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 25, 2020)

it's weird, but it legit sounds good to me at least, reminds me of bands like tool and stuff


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2020)

Nile - What Should Not be Unearthed

Definitely better than the previous album.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

I don’t normally like this song, but she killed it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 27, 2020)

brb gonna cry


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2020)

At the Gates - With Fear I Kiss the Burning Darkness


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2020)

Listening to this again as it has a different meaning to me than the first time I listened to it.  I appreciate it more now.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 27, 2020)

Enxssi reminded me of electroswing, then I thought of this song.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2020)

This is a fun song.  : P


----------



## Dim (Sep 28, 2020)

Wrong thread fml lmfao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 28, 2020)

Fun fact: That's Billy Joel singing all of the parts.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Sep 29, 2020)

anyways mikrokosmos came on right after I’m gonna go cry about the tour again


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2020)

嵐- TIME (2007)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2020)

This song is on my mind, so I’m listening to it again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 29, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Katzenjammer said:


> Fun fact: That's Billy Joel singing all of the parts.



Wait, what the hell? It isn't the other guys singing it? Damn. Respect.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 29, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



SmoochsPLH said:


> it's weird, but it legit sounds good to me at least, reminds me of bands like tool and stuff


this the kinda stuff that gets recommended to me on youtube at 2 in the morning


----------



## milktae (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Wait, what the hell? It isn't the other guys singing it? Damn. Respect.


Yeah it was just for the video, apparently.

I'm currently listening to the music stuck in my head.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2020)

Omnium Gatherum - The Redshift


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2020)

Cannibal Corpse - A Skeletal Domain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2020)

Mood.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

why is this song so GOOD UGH


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 30, 2020)

Wait I just realized I maybe can't post this song due to Language





Take this instead


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2020)

Original Animal Crossing had some great jams!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## itsjustlew (Sep 30, 2020)

Kates not here- Girl In Red


----------



## milktae (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2020)

Listening to this again now that I’m actually at season two of Fire Force, lol.


----------



## zujika (Oct 1, 2020)

so smoooOooth


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2020)

Children of Bodom - Halo of Blood


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2020)

just thought of this song and honestly I'm so embarrassed that I know every word to it still lmao.


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2020)

I had a dream I was watching tv and blackpink and cardi were performing this 
i hadn’t even listen to it before like 5 min ago


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2020)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

lmao


----------



## Seastar (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

this song is such a vibe


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 3, 2020)

It's October so i have to blast Spooky Scary Skeletons


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2020)

Amon Amarth - Deceiver of the Gods


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)

This is still so underrated.


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2020)

we go-
*insert dangerous edit*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## The Orange (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 5, 2020)

I could see this being played for Local on the 8’s on AC’s answer to The Weather Channel.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 5, 2020)

_don't judge me, i see that look on your face_


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah I'm into that. Shhhh


----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP


----------



## milktae (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 7, 2020)

one of my favorite wayv songs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 7, 2020)

in conclusion.... stan loona


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 7, 2020)

Love this song so much :3​


----------



## milktae (Oct 7, 2020)

the vocal line in this is amazing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

milktae has blown their nose twice in this page that's not a good sign


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 8, 2020)

here sir-
im a five star iron man-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2020)

I still think Klavier is hot.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 12, 2020)

cri


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2020)

That Time I Got Reincarnated As A Weeb


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 12, 2020)

I waited for this at 2 am but fell asleep 10 minutes before 
anyways nct amazing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Cherry Tree (Oct 12, 2020)

Pretty much been playing Blackpink the album for days


----------



## milktae (Oct 12, 2020)

anyways the album slaps 
and sungchan’s rap-


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 12, 2020)

Randomly thought about this so I pulled it up.
I can't believe I liked this song.
The early 2010's was such a time.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2020)

Music for when you just want to chill.  

EDIT: Whoops, only viewable on YT.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2020)

Hypocrisy - Catch 22


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

KAT-TUN - SHE SAID...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lots of Necrot


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2020)

Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2020)

Insomnium - Above the Weeping World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2020)

Sadistic Intent - Resurrection


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2020)

Aborted - Goremageddon: The Saw and the Carnage Done

The soundtrack to Tom Nook and his raccoon goons having their way w/ loan debtors lol.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks to @Reneezombie for sharing this with me.  I hadn’t heard it before.  It‘s very calming.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2020)

Torch of Liberty by KANA-BOON


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 15, 2020)

ive been a fan of him since 2018 and people barely found out about him


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 15, 2020)

and then i saw her face-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2020)

^That was a great game!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2020)

Desire by PELICAN FANCLUB

BMO voice from Adventure Time: “Who wants to play video games?”


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^That was a great game!


Yea man. I love revisiting this game during October. One of a kind game

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2020


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 16, 2020)

Really loving this new mini-album by SUPER JUNIOR-D&E​


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Oct 17, 2020)

(@LunaRover tagging u bc )


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2020)

Septic Flesh - Esoptron


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Spoilers for Kirby Fighters 2










I don't even have this game yet lol


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2020)

Napalm Death - Time Waits For No Slave

I friggin' love 2000's-era ND!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2020)

Suffocation -  Infecting the Crypts


----------



## milktae (Oct 18, 2020)

after 3 weeks I finally found it—


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2020)

THE NOSTALGIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GothiqueBat (Oct 18, 2020)

triple baka - vocaloid (idk)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 18, 2020)

listening to Lily

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020

listening to Lily


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2020



G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Oh, I actually listened to the "Women and Children First" album pretty recently, to get to know more of Van Halen's work! Played that "Loss of Control" song over and over lmfao.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 18, 2020)

Playing my Halloween playlist, and this is playing now


----------



## Seastar (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2020)

the baby pictures


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2020)

la da di la di da!   
la da di la di da!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## HailRaven (Oct 19, 2020)

EPIC - Tokyo Machine ♡


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Kudos to you if you make it through all of these, lmao.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2020)

Atheist - Unquestionable Presence

This is one of those albums I award a perfect 5 *'s to! Not too many that I do.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2020)

Mercenary - 11 Dreams


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 22, 2020)

not me listening to this on repeat in class


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## scaredlittlebug (Oct 22, 2020)

Burn Pygmalion!!! A better guide to romance by The Scary Jokes


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

catchy af can't stop


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 23, 2020)

edgy middle school music


----------



## milktae (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 23, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> edgy middle school music


Those thumbnail lyrics sure are something lol


----------



## milktae (Oct 23, 2020)

thats it I’m stanning loona—


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2020)

Necrophobic - Bloodhymns


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Just another fan remix of a Nintendo song.
There's totally not a reason I'm not posting a video.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 24, 2020)

can't believe i hated this song when i watched it for the first time


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2020)

As is tradition, every October I must listen to this at least once.

A GHOST TRIED TO APPROACH ME.  HE GOT LARRY—


----------



## milktae (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 24, 2020)

Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467 By Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, performed by HAUSER.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)

LISTENING TO PANAMA BY VAN HALEN ON LOOP AND I CAN'T STOP DANCING TO IT


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2020)

One of those tracks where I can stare at the cloudy sunday afternoon sky and reminiscent of what a chaotic year this has been. Really channels the emotions I felt this year.


----------



## milktae (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2020)

I just recently realized that the little scat from Spongebob was from this song. All the more reason to love DLR.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 25, 2020)

Ight, this one’s a classic. I’m actually listening to it on a CD.






discovered this no copyright soundtrack a while back in some crazy YouTube montage, and now I can’t stop listening to it.


----------



## milktae (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2020)

DragonForce - Extreme Power Metal


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2020)

Mystic Prophecy - Vengeance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 27, 2020)

stan dawn


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 27, 2020)

I just listened to Can’t Get Enough by Becky G ft. Pitbull today.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2020)

Sleepy Sun - Embrace
Pretty chill modern psychedelic/stoner-rock.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2020

A Sound of Thunder - Out of the Darkness


----------



## milktae (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2020)

Wednesday 13 - Skeletons

Perfect Halloween music!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2020)

Sonata Arctica - Silence


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2020)

Happy October 29.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## sunny_ac (Oct 29, 2020)

Legit any Hamilton songs :<


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2020)

Pentagram - Be Forewarned


----------



## Saylor (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 29, 2020)

Brings back so many memories of 2011-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2020)

Ill Bill - Call the Coroner


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 30, 2020)

I listened to POP/STARS by K/DA several times today, watching reaction videos and a cover of that song. It is such a bop, even if it about 2 years old.


----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 1, 2020)

This is both a song and an animation. It counts!


----------



## milktae (Nov 1, 2020)

I love this song sm


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

probably like one of verry few hiphop artists i respect


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2020)

Monolithe - Monolithe I


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 3, 2020)

I never knew this remix existed


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2020)

The Cure - Three Imaginary Boys

Starting to get into a lot of post-punk/hardcore, new wave and gothic rock.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2020)

Fugazi - Repeater

Been meaning to check these guys out for quite some time now. Liking what I'm hearing so far!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Tight


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Gogol Bordello - Voi-La Intruder


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Airbourne - Runnin' Wild


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

80s music has no business being this good


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2020)

Aerosmith - Aerosmith


----------



## milktae (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2020)

UNDERGANG - Misantropologi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

me: "come on brain, we need to focus and get this schoolwork done so we can go to bed!"

my brain:


----------



## milktae (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2020)

Once again, kudos to you if you make it through all of these.  XD


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2020)

Ramones - Ramones


----------



## milktae (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2020)

I'VE LITERALLY BEEN TRYING TO FIND THIS SONG FOR MONTHS


aaaaand it's a Taylor Swift song


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 7, 2020)

I usually listen to podcasts while I'm playing. Story Break is the one I'm currently listening to, and it's quickly becoming a favorite of mine. Either that or I just listen to the in game music. Depends if I have my phone on me or not.


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 7, 2020)

I see you back there, Ringo...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 8, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I see you back there, Ringo...


I miss Tom


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2020)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Hyaena


----------



## Seastar (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2020)

Katzenjammer said:


> I see you back there, Ringo...



I never saw the music video, and I did not realize that Ringo Starr was the drummer in this song until now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Bauhaus - In the Flat Field


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

The Cure - The Top


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Amebix - Arise!


----------



## milktae (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Children of Bodom - Something Wild


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Mindless Self Indulgence - If


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2020)

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2020)

This album always transports me back to the early 90s. My older siblings use to blast this album from beginning to end, bangers after bangers.


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2020)

Plume said:


>


Love this version


----------



## Seastar (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

Skeletonwitch - Beyond the Permafrost


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

Enter Shikari - Take to the Skies


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

Nox Arcana - Darklore Manor


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2020)

Amaranthe - Amaranthe


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 10, 2020)

help i can't stop listening to will wood its so good


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 10, 2020)

Fuzzy.


----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Nov 11, 2020)

tbh the whole album


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2020)

This song is WAYYY too epic sounding!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Pretty dark song.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2020)

Machinae Supremacy - Redeemer


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2020)

love this song, sounds like something straight out of an NES game lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> love this song, sounds like something straight out of an NES game lol


Ngl, that sounds pretty dope!


----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

Listening to the album _Future Shock _by Herbie Hancock. It's from 1982-83 and it's an interesting combo of funk, hip-hop, and electro. it's also mostly instrumental. def recommend.


----------



## milktae (Nov 12, 2020)

why’d this make me sad at the first seen-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

one of my favorite songs from my childhood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2020)

Savage Grace - Into the fire


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2020)

Tiktok brought back Crystal Castles for me. I was messed up in Grade 12 and crystal castles did not help lmao.


----------



## milktae (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2020)

decided to listen to the entire album since I love this song so much, it really is a nice album. would love to get it on LP.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2020)

Unicorn Kid - Lion Hat

Anyone interested in chiptune music should check this guy out! Great stuff.


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2020)

Been listening to My Chemical Romance for 10 years and I'm still not tired of it one bit! :]


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2020)

Alestorm - Captain Morgan's Revenge


----------



## milktae (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 15, 2020)

(The original version by Soundgarden is here: )


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Yo, why is everything about this OP  ?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Groove.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2020)

Alestorm - Sunset On the Golden Age


----------



## milktae (Nov 15, 2020)

stan lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2020)

Loudness - The Birthday Eve


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2020)

Lovebites - Awakening From Abyss


----------



## milktae (Nov 15, 2020)

bop


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Body Count - There Goes The Neighbourhood


----------



## milktae (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## neoratz (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Nov 16, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> Yo, why is everything about this OP  ?


Oooh litty didn't know EVE did anime openings. Can I get the anime name? :0

	Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020

Also oop to contribute 





Im done listening for now but that was most recent lol^


----------



## Alienroadie (Nov 16, 2020)

Ghosts - The Head and The Heart


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Oooh litty didn't know EVE did anime openings. Can I get the anime name? :0
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 16, 2020
> 
> ...



Yep, it’s Jujutsu Kaisen!  New series that began airing this year adapted from the manga.  There’s around seven episodes so far.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2020)

Stratovarius - Destiny

Always loved their keyboard work! Very lush.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2020)

I hate how repetitive it is, but gosh it's so catchy and there's talking taxidermy


----------



## milktae (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2020)

I've only ever listened to the recording of this but I like to watch them play it as well. really enjoy this arrangement of one of my favorite songs from Pokemon games.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2020)

Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2020)

Protest the Hero - Kezia

Musically I love these guys! Vocal-wise though...they're a bit too "angsty" for my taste.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2020)

Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks, @Intelligent_zombie , for recommending this to me.


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 17, 2020)

The Adventure Zone - Graduation!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2020)

Stratovarius - Infinite


----------



## milktae (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 17, 2020)

and the rest of the ep-


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)

This song has had me FEELING THINGS for two decades now.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## tessa grace (Nov 18, 2020)

1 hour of animal crossing study music


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)

still one of my favorite nct songs


----------



## milktae (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2020)

The Varukers - another religion another war


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2020)

Cellador - Off the Grid

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020

Jacobs Dream - Jacobs Dream


----------



## milktae (Nov 19, 2020)

I kinda like this song


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2020)

Protest the Hero - Scurrilous


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2020)

Morgana Lefay - Knowing Just As I


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2020)

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 19, 2020)

Last night I couldn't sleep so I was trying to find more relaxing music and i found Charlie Puth again after not listening to him in a couple of years. I had forgotten how much I used to love his voice. Have to admit though the first album is alot better than the second in my opinion. I was also listening to Lauv


----------



## Plume (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2020)

The Varukers - Nothings Changed


----------



## milktae (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 19, 2020)

Dungeon's and Daddies - A DnD podcast!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 20, 2020)

cries
pls I downloaded it before I listened to it


----------



## Ley (Nov 20, 2020)

Human - Rag'n'Bone Man


----------



## milktae (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2020)

Gnaw Their Tongues - Spit at Me and Wreak Havoc on My Flesh


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2020)

Marillion - Script For A Jester's Tear


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Shawna (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 23, 2020)

I love this album


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 23, 2020)

ten chorus and sungchan’s verse 
watch me buy the album


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

This is probably nostalgic by now for a lot of people, xD


----------



## milktae (Nov 24, 2020)

the performances for this song make me love it more


----------



## jiny (Nov 25, 2020)

its on repeat :>


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

This game is only in pre-alpha
why me


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

...yeah


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

yes


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 25, 2020)

...i need friends.


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

I’ve always loved this when I heard it before, but man is it amazing hearing it in the actual show.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 25, 2020)

been foreverrr since i listened to the steven universe ost


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Perri (Nov 25, 2020)

I've been listening to the entire Undertale soundtrack through and this is where I'm at right now! I've never played it, but I've wanted to for a while. Every time I come back to listen to the OST, I'm again enamored by Fox's attention to detail and sound quality.


----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 25, 2020)

This song really resonates with the world in it's current state...


----------



## Plume (Nov 25, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2020





frickin love this ost


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 25, 2020)

seularin‘s playlist lolol


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2020)

Enslaved - In Times

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

Transcending Bizarre? - The Serpent's Manifolds


----------



## Seastar (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2020)

my comfort song


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2020)

Burzum - Burzum


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2020)

i need irl friends


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2020)

Burzum - Hvis Lyset Tar Oss


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 27, 2020)

and this...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 27, 2020)

I frequently got put in the alto section in choir because I could hold harmonies and project my voice for others to hear it and follow along.    Altos need more love!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2020)

Satyricon - The Shadowthrone


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2020)

FlybyNo's music is great ambience for when you're reading something online.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2020)

Winterfylleth - The Ghost of Heritage


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2020)

in my head...undertale music is stuck in my brain...ugh it's annoying


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2020)

Limbonic Art - Moon In the Scorpio


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## LunaRover (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 28, 2020)

yes


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2020)

Arena - Contagion

Superb UK neo-prog.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## sushicatlikesart (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)

I love this song :’D


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Nefarious (Nov 30, 2020)

One of the _no thoughts, head empty_ Nintendo playlist had this and it unlocked some long lost memories.






It's a bop for sure.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm way too happy that someone put together this compilation. _The Disclaimer Song_ lives on!


----------



## milktae (Nov 30, 2020)

from my favorite album in 2018 :’)


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 1, 2020)

idk why this song makes me sad


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 1, 2020)

soulmates


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

Got this on replay until I get tired of it. (Which will probably be a little while, if I'm honest...)


----------



## milktae (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2020)

What a fitting song for today.


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## jiny (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Been obsessed with this one for the past week!


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 2, 2020)

173 streams this year lolol also my top song


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 2, 2020)

Breakthrough - Lemonade Mouth

I think i'm starting to think it's better than Determinate at this point


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2020)

Riverside - Out of Myself


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tessa grace (Dec 3, 2020)

phoebe bridgers- garden song:


----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hail Santa


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 3, 2020)

I've been listening to this all day, and almost every for the past week.


----------



## milktae (Dec 3, 2020)

Make V


----------



## milktae (Dec 4, 2020)

a mix of all the songs I post :’D


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 4, 2020)

I FORGOT THIS SONG EXISTED!!! :V it's still so good i'm so happy to have found it again thank you spotify!!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 5, 2020)

Ya like jazz?


----------



## milktae (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 5, 2020)

lol yes, gets me into the christmas spirit every year


----------



## milktae (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## jiny (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 7, 2020)

the vocalsss


----------



## milktae (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't even have a phone


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 8, 2020)

bop bop


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2020)

Hypocrisy - Into the Abyss


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2020)

Lost Horizon - Awakening the World

Whenever I'm feeling depressed or feel I have no purpose I listen o these guys! The ultimate in self-empowerment.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2020)

Red Harvest - There's Beauty in the Purity of Sadness

Quality industrial metal, right up there w/ Godflesh, KMFDM and Ministry


----------



## duckvely (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2020)

not always in the mood for Pavement, but when I am I really enjoy it~


----------



## Seastar (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 9, 2020)

):


----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2020)

KMFDM - Angst


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2020)

Stabbing Westward - Ungod


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Plume (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2020)

KMFDM - [Symbols]


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2020)

never heard this song before but it reaffirms my love for Bruce Hornsby and his music <333


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## aericell (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2020)

what a great 80s synth song


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 12, 2020)

i remember listening to this song sm when it came out 
one of my favs of 2020


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 12, 2020)

*dances* 
♪┏(・w ･)┛


----------



## Neb (Dec 13, 2020)

Found this song today and really enjoyed it.


----------



## hamster (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2020)

When GD makes one of the best dungeon synth album


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 13, 2020)

i didn't know this was the same guy who sings virtual insanity despite having both on my playlist xD


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2020)

GWAR - War Party 

Love these guys!


----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## duckvely (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

dead girl in the pool- girl in red


----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)

pls taeyong’s rap


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 14, 2020)

Coolest Cats In Town - Teen Beach Movie

i have a life i promise


----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2020)

ults ):


----------



## milktae (Dec 15, 2020)

makes my day better


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 15, 2020)

Concrete- Poppy



i love Poppy


----------



## milktae (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 15, 2020)

i feel as tho i'd fall for a siren lady's song ;w; i keep singing the chorus on and off


----------



## milktae (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2020)

Owl City - Maybe I'm Dreaming

Starting to become jaded by all the metal I've been listening to lately. I need more uplifting tunes.


----------



## milktae (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Peter (Dec 16, 2020)

From my favourite artist + album this year B- )


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2020)

⚔​


----------



## milktae (Dec 17, 2020)

bop bop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 17, 2020)

my calm playlist on spotify cus i just woke up and don't wanna hear anything loud


----------



## Plume (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2020)

Entombed - Clandestine


----------



## milktae (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2020)

Iron Spell - Exciter
Pretty good nwothm. Reminds me of the early to mid 80s german speed metal bands.


----------



## milktae (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2020)

Hypocrisy - The Arrival


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2020)

Napalm Death - Enemy of the Music Business


----------



## milktae (Dec 20, 2020)

loves them


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2020)

Enslaved - In Times


----------



## milktae (Dec 21, 2020)

this song makes me happy lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2020)

This album has a few bangers. Pretty under rated album. You can tell the energy was back


----------



## Neorago (Dec 21, 2020)

stan WayV for clearer skin


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 21, 2020)

ok yeah i have a problem... but i'm proud.


----------



## milktae (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2020)

Soilwork - Sworn to a Great Divide


----------



## milktae (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2020)

Whitechapel - Somatic Defilement

One of the more interesting deathcore bands out there!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2020)

song is actually millione rose not the one they named it lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2020)

banging fr


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## sigh (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2020)

Its going to be a long drive


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2020)

Witchery - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 25, 2020)

Had this playing in the living room this evening  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 25, 2020)

No music but my cat is making so much noise playing with her new toys soo does that count?


----------



## milktae (Dec 25, 2020)

I always picture the boss choreo to this song lolol


----------



## Saylor (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 25, 2020)

the bambi soundtrack


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

Inquisition - Black Mass For a Mass Grave


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Revisiting this one


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2020)

^I need to listen that again! I only listened to it once but hot DAMN is it awesome death metal!! \m/

Satan's Host - Metal From Hell


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2020)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees​


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)

i love the performance for this song <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2020)

Hypocrisy - Catch 22 - V2.0.08


----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah okay don't ask


----------



## a_b (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 28, 2020)

bop


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 29, 2020)

Kraken Up - Splatoon OST

Brings me right back to 2015-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 29, 2020)

Jujutsu Kaisen opening hehe


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 29, 2020)

I listen to youtube videos or podcasts more than I listen to music, I only really listen to music in the car or on the bus. 
Is that weird...? lol
currently listening to


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2020)

This album has some bangers. definitely more BM sound than the other albums to follow the industrial path.


----------



## Plume (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 29, 2020)

it's such a good cover!!


----------



## Seastar (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2020)

Mechina - Acheron

Symphonic metal isn't exactly one of my favorite sub-genres of metal simply because so many bands, it seems, rely on the whole "beauty and the beast"-type shtick when it comes to duo male/female vocals. Thankfully, there are artists that stick out! One such band is these guys...love' em!


----------



## Plume (Dec 29, 2020)

B)


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2020)

^That's an awesome anime, btw!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## jiny (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## milktae (Dec 30, 2020)

I wanna buy this album


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Passcode - Zenith

Excellent mix of j-pop, trance and melodic death metal.


----------



## milktae (Dec 31, 2020)

<3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Bloodbath - Furnace Funeral


----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2020)

Passcode - Ex Libris


----------



## milktae (Jan 1, 2021)

starting off the year


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Mortuary Drape - Tregenda (Dance in Shroud)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2021)

Celtic Frost - Fainted Eyes


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/bangtan%2Fpaper-heartscover-by-jk-of-bts


----------



## milktae (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 3, 2021)

loves this <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality

Excellent J-metal.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2021

Taking a break from that album to listen to this masterpiece:




Haven't heard it in years!! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2021)

RIP Alexi Laiho


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

^He died? :O


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^He died? :O


Yea man


----------



## milktae (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Yea man


Damn! Here's to one of the best metal guitarists.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Damn! Here's to one of the best metal guitarists.


Yeah. I remember getting into CoB in high school when Hatecrew Deathroll came out. Me and some friends started to buy their older albums and shirts. Their music is part of my high school memories for sure.


----------



## milktae (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 5, 2021)

lately ive been listening to all of BTS's discography, im only interested in EXO k-pop wise, however i have been a bit interested in broadening my groups

fav song is still dope, which ive liked for years now but in general ive been listening to a bunch of BTS


----------



## milktae (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## sigh (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2021)

Death - The Sound of Perseverance


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 6, 2021)

la lune - madeon (my favourite song) ♡


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2021)

⚔☠


----------



## milktae (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2021)

This is new for me, but for others the nostalgia must be hitting them like a train.


----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 7, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Yea man


Omg I hadn’t heard. CoB was the first real metal show I ever went to.  He was a fantastic artist.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 7, 2021


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2021)

I don’t know why I love this so much, but I do.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2021)

my favorite wayv song since July ^^


----------



## Plume (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 8, 2021)

Amebic - Arise!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021

Mindless Self Indulgence - Tighter


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 8, 2021)

Very difficult to find this song and it usually gets taken down very quickly. Surprised to see it on an AMV that’s lasted more than a month... also Yay! Angels of Death


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 8, 2021)

I’m thinking of stanning WJSN, or Cosmic Girls, which I prefer. Regardless, I just finished listening to You, You, You.


----------



## milktae (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2021)

I thought the song was terrible at first, but it has grown on me.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 9, 2021)

this song refuses to escape my brain for some reason so I gave in and now i'm listening to it.
not complaining though, it used to be my favorite song in 2010.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2021)

Into Eternity - Buried In Oblivion


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2021)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## milktae (Jan 10, 2021)

I hate that I forgot about this song :’)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2021)

Okay nevermind, I like this song way more than the previous one I posted.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 10, 2021)

underrated bop <\3


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2021)

Not really my style, but whatever.


----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't why I love this song so much but I've been OBSESSED for like 4 months now lmaooooo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2021)

this is the only song


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2021)

this is another song I'm obsessed with except this obsession has lasted about 6-7 years


----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 13, 2021)

I might age myself here, even though my age is on my profile lol...and I'm not listening to this currently, but it is stuck in my head for some reason, so I guess I'm sort of listening to it....but...Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice.


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)

this album makes me happy :’)


----------



## duckvely (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Mikaiah (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Jan 13, 2021)

(idk how to link videos lol)
i've been listening to the albums folklore and evermore by taylor swift a lot lately
i don't like taylor swift as a person but her newer music is cute i guess

also i gotta say, i literally can't stop listening to more by k/da
i've never played league of legends however the music and the videos are legit amazing and k/da is perfection ☆


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2021)

The String Cheese Incident - Born On the Wrong Planet


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I might age myself here, even though my age is on my profile lol...and I'm not listening to this currently, but it is stuck in my head for some reason, so I guess I'm sort of listening to it....but...Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice.


if listening to Vanilla Ice makes you old then I must be old asf cause I was just jamming out to this tune  (I'm only 21)


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2021)

The Fire Emblem 25th Anniversary concert from back in 2015.

This is only the first song of the concert but you get the idea at least:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2021)

The String Cheese Incident - 'Round the Wheel


----------



## milktae (Jan 15, 2021)

waiting a year for his music was worth it lmao


----------



## Plume (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Jan 15, 2021)

currently listening to shelter by madeon ^-^

i love madeon's music soooo much it's actually beautiful


----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2021)

Phish - Junta


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Voice of truth - Casting Crowns


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Lyrics translated by me



As you can probably see
Are we no longer walking down the same path
This time I've left
Never to return
As you probably can gather
I no longer have anything to tell you
You can say what you want
But why don't you say it as it is?

Cause you are as you are
So unprecise, so far from just a bit more
Everything you've come from
Everything you run towards, everything you run towards
Yes it's endless
Yes it's endless x3

Your constantly changing mood
Have thrown me around, but never caught me again
Have gone a little bit crazy
Don't know exactly when, or how
How far will you go
Before you dare face the demons?
Yes your skies are grey
And your eyes are devoid, your days are blue

Cause you are as you are
So unprecise, so far from just a bit more
Everything you've come from
Everything you run towards, everything you run towards
Yes it's endless
Yes it's endless x3

You are as your are
So unprecise, so far from just a bit more
Everything you've come from
Everything you run towards, everything you run towards
Yes it's endless
Yes it's endless x3

(Yes it's endless) As you can probably see
(Yes it's endless) Are we no longer walking down the same path
(Yes it's endless) This time I've left
(Yes it's endless) Never to return
(Yes it's endless) As you probably can gather
(Yes it's endless) I no longer have anything to tell you
(Yes it's endless) You can say what you want
(Yes it's endless) But why don't you say it as it is?


----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2021)

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Creedence Clearwater Water.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 16, 2021)

I can’t play it on spotify <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Ichiban (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 17, 2021)

and onto my mp3 player this goes-


----------



## milktae (Jan 17, 2021)

my cousin was playing this song and I love it now :’)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Zura (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 18, 2021)

The last time I listened to this song I was playing We Cheer 2 10 years ago.
Now i'm listening to this album and having flashbacks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2021


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Every step of the way - Cade Thompson


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2021)

Lovebites - Electric Pentagram


----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Alonious_Monk (Jan 18, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



Big Danzig fan and this has to be my favourite song off my favourite album (love your username too if it's in reference to the band  )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2021)

Metalite - Biomechanicals


----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## milktae (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Jan 19, 2021


----------



## milktae (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

Paradise Lost - Icon

I didn't care for these guys for a long time but I think I'm FINALLY starting to get into them!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 19, 2021)

The Foreshadowing - Days of Nothing

Finally starting to explore some more gothic metal, a sub-genre of metal that has always eluded me.


----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2021)

stan mcnd


----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2021)

BANG BANG


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

i can't stop listening to genesis by dua lipa ♡

my music taste can be pretty average sometimes but eh, it's a cute song ^-^


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2021)

The Gathering - Mandylion

A gothic metal masterpiece.


----------



## DVD (Jan 20, 2021)

Kero Kero Bonito - Trampoline

It's just a cute little pop song with japanese vibes!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2021)

and that one song from true beauty :’)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Ace Marvel (Jan 20, 2021)

HWAA - (G)I-dle


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2021)

The Gathering - If_then_else


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2021)

Type O Negative - Life Is Killing Me


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)

Listening to this again because it’s just that good (prefer the first opening in English and the first ending in Japanese for some reason).


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't burn a man's rum, it ain't right.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 21, 2021)

bop asf


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2021)

King Goat - Debt of Aeons


----------



## shion (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Acid Bath - Bleed Me A Ocean


----------



## milktae (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

papercut by linkin park ☆
lit times, i love this song lol


----------



## Zura (Jan 21, 2021)

Just something that had popped into my notifications


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2021)

While Heaven Wept - Of Empires Forlorn


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)

bro I forgot his album came out


----------



## DVD (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## My77rh (Jan 22, 2021)

Steh auf by Lindemann.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2021)

The Gates of Slumber - The Awakening


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2021)

Acid Bath - Finger Paintings Of The Insane


----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2021)

My Dying Bride - A Line of Deathless Kings


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2021)

Angel Witch - Angel Witch


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2021)

While Heaven Wept - Vast Oceans Lachrymose


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2021)

Saint Vitus - V


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2021)

Skindred - Baylon


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2021)

10 Ft. Ganja Plant - Presents


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2021)

Sodom - Genesis XIX

Sounds amazing! \m/


----------



## shion (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Both Acid Bath albums on repeat. 
Man these guys were on to something. Not your typical Sludge/Doom Metal band. lots of outside influences


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2021)

Falconer - From a Dying Ember


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2021)

Eternal Champion - Ravening Iron

One of the best releases last year! \m/

	Post automatically merged: Jan 25, 2021

Lascaille's Shroud - Interval 01: Parallel Infinities - The Inner Universe

It's about time I checked out that guy's project! First album in and I'm already highly impressed!


----------



## milktae (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2021)

Lascaille's Shroud - The Roads Leading North


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

borealis by madeon 
it's such a pretty song, i probably already said this song but to be fair i listen to it all the time


----------



## milktae (Jan 25, 2021)

soty


----------



## milktae (Jan 26, 2021)

first love - nct 127

It’s not available for me on spotify yet <\3


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 26, 2021)

I just finished listening to the song “Save Me, Save You” by WJSN, which is a total masterpiece and an amazing song yesterday. I might even think of joining their fan base.


----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 26, 2021)

What kind of Disney Channel fan would I be if this wasn't on my playlist?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2021)

Listening to this again because I appreciate and understand the meaning more now.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 26, 2021)

Gama Bomb - Sea Savage

Another winner from the kings of crossover thrash!


----------



## milktae (Jan 27, 2021)

I had to wait over 10 hours for it to be available for me


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 27, 2021)

The Ocean - Phanerozoic II: Mesozoic|Cenozoic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nekromantheon - The Visions of Trismegistos

New single after a long hiatus. Blackened Thrash Revival \m/


----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2021)

Slough Feg - Twilight of the Idols


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2021)

Cypress Hill - Cypress Hill


----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2021)

bop asf


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## CyrusMoonside (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry by Madonna


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2021)

should’ve been the title track for mots7


----------



## Mad Aly (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Faceless (Jan 28, 2021)

Two trucks by lemon demon


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

Omen - Warning of Danger


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

Brocas Helm - Into Battle


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

night running by shin sakiura
this song is so lit


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jan 29, 2021)

queen


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2021)

Aesop Rock - Music For Earthworms


----------



## Faceless (Jan 29, 2021)

My Whole Familly...
by Bo Burnham


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2021)

Still need to watch this show.


----------



## Faceless (Jan 30, 2021)

Get It Up
By Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## DVD (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2021)

Gama Bomb - Sea Savage

Crossover thrash ftw!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

been bopping to this games soundtrack. didn't realize how good it was till now.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## AnnaSt (Feb 1, 2021)

Legit, the moment this starts I can feel all my muscles relaxing and my brain calming down.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2021)

Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

wow look who learned how to link videos, i'm so proud of myself haha link videos... link... legend of zelda

anyway, i've had this on repeat for like an hour now it's so dang lit


----------



## Plume (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2021)

Slayer - Show No Mercy


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## techno_charlie (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 2, 2021)

came on randomly on my portable radio and i like it alot!!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2021)

A folk metal mashup of some (The Lord Weird) Slough Feg, Falconer, Elvenking, Korpiklaani, Alestorm, Wilderun and some others.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2021)

Skyclad - A Burnt Offering For the Bone Idol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cannibal Corpse - Inhumane Harvest

New track. sounds like they are bringing back some the 90s death thrash sound from their previous album. Nice


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2021)

Subway to Sally - Album 1994


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

Disclaimer: This is not a real song


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

oh look it's the only song i've been listening to for the past 3 months


----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2021)

kpop boys
					

citlaly · Playlist · 690 songs · 1 likes




					open.spotify.com
				



24 hours


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2021)

im sad theyre disbanding this year ):


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## The Foogle (Feb 6, 2021)

Yakety Yak, naturally.


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 8, 2021)

_Very_ derp, but surprisingly very effective at emptying my head.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2021)

Primus - Frizzle Fry


----------



## milktae (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

what a throwback


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 8, 2021)

i love this cover sm lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2021)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Bird_9 (Feb 8, 2021)

Ummagumma Live ALBUM (DISC 2) - PINK FLOYD


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

ik my music taste is bland but this song is just so pretty i can't stop listening to it, it's my favourite taylor swift song


----------



## milktae (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2021)

Devin Townsend Band - Accelerated Evolution


----------



## milktae (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Lt.Savior (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## tumut (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2021)

Mercyful Fate - Melissa


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2021)

Devin Townsend Band - Synchestra


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2021)

Mercyful Fate - Don't Break the Oath


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2021)

was lookin at my other thread and @Autumn Rain inspired me to listen to this song


----------



## milktae (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2021)

Glenn Danzig - Zemaragad


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2021)

Chevelle - Hats Off to the Bull


----------



## milktae (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

such a lit track, i LOVE this song!



btw this video is pretty aggressive at some parts but it's so funny


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 11, 2021)

Listening to this again because it IS the season...


----------



## Bk1234 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 12, 2021)

severely underrated song and band, please give it a listen! :3


----------



## Saylor (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## tumut (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2021)

Nile - Ithyphallic


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Nefarious (Feb 13, 2021)

Been in a Jack Stauber mood.


----------



## arikins (Feb 13, 2021)

my whole life - alina baraz


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2021)

Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Mad Aly (Feb 13, 2021)

I often get my old saved tracks on SoundCloud stuck in my head, so I go back and listen to them every now and then. Currently, I'm listening to this one on loop. _It's so catchy...!_


__
		https://soundcloud.com/tokyoblunts%2Fmultirex-bae


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2021)

Marshall Law - Warning From history

Severely underrated power metal from the UK!


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2021)

Behemoth - I Loved You At Your Darkest


----------



## milktae (Feb 14, 2021)

bro I just woke up and it’s so good wtf


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2021)

Mew - A Triumph For Man

All this time and I still don't know what the hell a tsin-tsi is.


----------



## milktae (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2021)

Wintersun - Wintersun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2021)

Glenn Danzig - Overture: Winged Night Demon


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2021)

Glenn Danzig - Lamenta Lilith


----------



## milktae (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2021)

chica bom bom - nct 127

its not available for me bc of timezones but it’s my new fav song off of ’love holic‘ <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2021)

Mechina - Siege

LOVE this band! I'm normally not the hugest fan of symphonic metal but damn do these guys do it justice!!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 16, 2021)

banger


----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 17, 2021)

jaehyun vocals !!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2021)

Echo & the Bunnymen - Crocodiles


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

gonna play this until splatoon 3 is released


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2021)

You think you've heard this before? Think again.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

Seastar said:


> You think you've heard this before? Think again.


this is so lit but is it just me or did it start sounding like the flintstones lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> this is so lit but is it just me or did it start sounding like the flintstones lol


Oh, that's not your imagination. That's all over that channel.


----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2021)

acid bath - the morticians flame


----------



## milktae (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m trying to get all nct units in my top 5 artist lmao


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

i haven't heard this song in years, i forgot how cute it was


----------



## milktae (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 19, 2021)

overdrive - conan gray

the link isn't working :[


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 19, 2021)

ive been listening to a lot of nct recently


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 19, 2021)

Spoiler: hiding because the song title is the g slur, it's the fleetwood mac song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2021)

It has been more than a year now and this ending is still groovy af.


----------



## milktae (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 20, 2021)

this song is calming imo <\3


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2021)

Enslaved - Vertebrae


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2021)

for being a courtroom theme this song sure does slap


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2021)

Lush - Spooky

Those ethereal-sounding vocals, man..


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2021)

Mastodon - Once More 'Round the Sun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2021)

what a jam


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 21, 2021)

this thread always reminds me i could be listening to music right now lol






funny story about this song. when i went to the beach we went to the bar to get drinks and the bartender was playing music and it was amber - 311. i asked what the song was cus i liked it and added it to my playlist later. spotify recommended me this soon after. i didn't realize they were by the same artist for like a month becus they're so different in aesthetics (one sounds more rock while the other is much more chill).


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2021)

Bal-Sagoth - Starfire Burning Upon the Ice-Veiled Throne of Ultima Thule


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2021)

It... sounds good in my broken headphones lol


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2021)

Black Stone Cherry - Folklore and Superstition


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2021)

I remember playing Quake 3 to this album


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 22, 2021)

I really like the angel beats music


----------



## Hype (Feb 22, 2021)

Music from Danganronpa.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2021)

Blind Guardian - Imaginations From the Other Side


----------



## Plume (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## vixened (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2021)

Blind Guardian - A Night At the Opera


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 23, 2021)

This takes me back.  The most legendary ending from an anime.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 23, 2021)

giving this chubby bubby some attention today


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2021)

Amaranthe - Amaranthe


----------



## Plume (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2021)

Blind Guardian - Follow the Blind

I'm not hugest fan of BG's first 2 albums but they're still good.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 24, 2021)

i almost forgot this song existed i'm crying


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2021)

Bell Witch - Longing

Funeral doom to just lay back in the dark and soak in on!


----------



## kalliopes82 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 25, 2021)

I forgot ab them D:


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2021)

Slow - Silence Lives Out/Over Whirlpool


----------



## Plume (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2021)

Skepticism - Lead and Aether


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 25, 2021)

Been really into Hunter x Hunter music lately.  Listening to this again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2021)

That solo near the end tho


----------



## milktae (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 26, 2021)

ive been rlly into shinee recently c’:


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2021)

Evoken - Atra Mors


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Feb 26, 2021)

:") currently listening to the whole album bc im barely getting around to it now


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2021)

The Dead Daisies - The Dead Daisies


----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2021)

Ea - II


----------



## Saylor (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2021)

Gamma Ray - Somewhere Out in Space


----------



## milktae (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Feb 28, 2021)

i hate that I always skipped this song until today


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

Still my favorite piece out of everything I’ve listened to from the show’s OST so far.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 28, 2021)

I still love this so much.


----------



## milktae (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 28, 2021)

underrated masterpiece


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 1, 2021)

i was too sleepy to stay up for it this time :’) but it’s so good <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2021)

Destruction - All Hell Breaks Loose


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2021)

Faith No More - The Real Thing


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 2, 2021)

ive been getting into rv recently ^^


----------



## Plume (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2021)

Avatar - Thoughts of No Tomorrow


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2021)

Avatar - The Black Waltz


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 3, 2021)

YouTube recommended that.. :x


----------



## milktae (Mar 3, 2021)

missing true beauty <\3


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2021)

Sodom - Persecution Mania


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2021)

Been stuck in my head a lot lately:


----------



## milktae (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2021)

Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2021)

Caravan Palace - Caravan Palace


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 4, 2021)

I am once again listening to this for the one millionth time.


----------



## milktae (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 4, 2021)

best battle theme from the game, fite me


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 5, 2021)

I missed listening to waterparks :[


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2021)

Cheap Trick - Cheap Trick


----------



## milktae (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 6, 2021)

This would make really good sleeping music


----------



## milktae (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2021)

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Seastar (Mar 6, 2021)

I have this on loop and I'm probably losing my mind


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello.  Tis I, the doctor of the stones.


----------



## milktae (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 7, 2021)

I just found out of him and I’m so sad he’s not on spotify anymore <\3


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2021)

Uriah Heep - Very 'Eavy, Very 'Umble

Love these guys, their music always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 7, 2021)

Tesla - Mechanical Resonance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2021)

Amaranthe - Helix


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 8, 2021)

Deep Purple - The Book of Taliesyn


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2021)

OMG I JUST RANDOMLY HEARD THIS SONG SOMEWHERE AND I HAVEN'T HEARD IT IN LIKE 12 YEARS IM DEAD


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2021)

^RIP  Lars-Goran Petrov


----------



## milktae (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 10, 2021)

best b side imo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 10, 2021)

ive been listening to this for 12 hours


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

how have i only just heard this lit track




i feel like music from games has more emotion than most music nowadays


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Neorago (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 11, 2021)

i can't stop listening to this halp D:


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2021)

Iron Fire - To the Grave


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/rottenrecords%2Facid-bath-finger-paintings-of


----------



## milktae (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-183006017%2Facid-bath-whenthekitestringpops


----------



## Saylor (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 12, 2021)

me when i go to the beach in the next couple months. pretty ladies make me swoon.


----------



## milktae (Mar 12, 2021)

i love her :[


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 12, 2021)

What We Came Here For - Demi Lovato, Joe Jonas (from Camp Rock 2: The Final Jam)

still such a bop, 11 years later (oof it doesn't feel right saying that came out 11 years ago)


----------



## Licorice (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Neorago (Mar 13, 2021)

bonus:






sorry if I'm breaking some unspoken rule of this thread rn. I just couldn't help myself lol. but I mean... you're welcome still


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Porxelain (Mar 13, 2021)

Bad idea by girl in red


----------



## milktae (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 14, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/eh_ovo_taeyong%2Fdark-clouds-remix


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2021)

Rage - End of All Days


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 15, 2021)

Everything Is Not What It Seems (WOWP Theme) - Selena Gomez

i'm not sorry


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2021)

Nervosa - Victim of Yourself


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2021)

Madrost - Into the Aquatic Sector


----------



## milktae (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Porxelain (Mar 15, 2021)

Fuu by dream wife


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2021)

The Orb - Adventures Beyond the Ultraworld

Need chill-out music after all the death-thrash and tech-thrash.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Dang, how have I not already listened to this?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2021)

Lascaille's Shroud - Interval 02: Parallel Infinities, The Abscinded Universe

Man this band blows my mind! One of the absolute best progressive/death metal bands EVER!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 16, 2021)

I have this on repeat.


----------



## Plume (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2021)

Boards of Canada - Music Has the Right to Children


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)

@Holla only 10 days to go!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2021)

maudlin of the Well - My Fruits Psychobells... A Seed Combustible


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## uyumin (Mar 17, 2021)

Adore You - Harry Styles


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2021)

The Chemical Brothers - Dig Your Own Hole


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2021)

I have no clue where I first heard this song, it's on the same album as Wrapped Around Your Finger but I'm p positive I heard it somewhere else. anyways this was one of my favorite songs when I was like a sophomore in HS lol.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2021)

^They're a a band I've always been curious about. May check' em out sometime.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Bob9 (Mar 18, 2021)

Love Beat by After school
Gives me the warm fuzziest and reminds me of old kpop


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2021)

Super Furry Animals - Fuzzy Logic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Beanz (Mar 19, 2021)

(I know it's cringey but it's still an absolute banger)


----------



## milktae (Mar 19, 2021)

the vocals in the pre chorus :’)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2021)

Helloween - Master of the Rings


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2021)

Neurosis - Souls At Zero


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2021)

I love both of these so much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2021)

I HAD NO IDEA THERE WAS AN ORCHESTRATED VERSION I LOVE THIS SO MUCH AGGGGGHHH


(in case you're wondering this is my favorite piece that I've ever played in wind ensemble)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2021)

Acid Bath - Locust Spawning


----------



## Saylor (Mar 20, 2021)

Hozier actually wrote this song about me whenever I walk into a Michaels craft store


----------



## milktae (Mar 21, 2021)

ngl I forgot about this song


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

BNA songs


----------



## milktae (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2021)

Baroness - Blue Record


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 21, 2021)

Loud - R5

I forgot how much of a bop all of their music iss


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Been awhile since I’ve listened to this.  I miss watching this show so much.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2021)

^Right on!

Isis - Oceanic


----------



## milktae (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2021)

this is still one of the best pieces of piano music I've ever heard in a video game


----------



## milktae (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

OMGGGG, yesssss


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2021)

this really is such a bangin soundtrack isn't it


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nocturnus related band


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 23, 2021)

Life is a Highway - Rascal Flatts

it was my favorite song as a little kid and i only just rediscovered it. it's my favorite song again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 24, 2021)

Bejeweled games have really nice soundtracks. This song kind of reminds me of 1AM from Animal Crossing Gamecube. Feels like it would be a good hourly theme if you slowed it down a little.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2021)

Grave Digger - The Grave Digger


----------



## milktae (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2021)

Blackmore's Night - Shadow of the Moon

Some peaceful medieval rock.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

really really underrated song and artist. it's only got 9,000 streams (most of those are me probably lol). give it a listen if you want!


----------



## milktae (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2021)

Cult of Luna - Salvation


----------



## milktae (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Why is this so good?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2021)

Slayer - Show No Mercy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2021)

Ozric Tentacles - Become the Other


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)

Kerosene by Crystal Castles


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2021)

Basically this playlist: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-KOyI7Ra5ERrpgnMEkM5QDb7bOngWkSz

(The full versions of all the My Hero Academia openings)


----------



## milktae (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 27, 2021)

+ inception by ateez ^^


----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2021)

Primal Fear - Seven Seals

Love this album and band. Ralf Scheepers is basically the "German Rob Halford"!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2021)

No 1 by DISH 

Before it (perhaps) gets taken down.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 28, 2021)

Very nostalgic


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Mar 29, 2021)

i love this song so much lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2021)

I was looking for the full version of the new My Hero Academia opening but looks like only the anime version is available right now. The official band hasn’t uploaded it yet. But I came across this in the process which is a very well done cover of the new opening by a Japanese guy.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/rottenrecords%2Fbleed-me-an-ocean


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2021)

say what you want about the game the soundtrack for it is amazing


----------



## milktae (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

played this piece in wind ensemble four years ago and it's still my favorite piece that I've played with this college besides Russian Christmas Music.. hopefully someday I can have the opportunity to play the piano part (I played the trombone part in our performance years ago but piano is my primary instrument).


----------



## milktae (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

listening to this while working on an assignment that I've been procrastinating forever (ty executive dysfunction) cause this short essay really got me cornered lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2021)

Isis - In The Absence of Truth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2021)

Mastodon - Crack the Skye

I can't decide if I like this album more or 'The Hunter.' Both are great!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2021)

played this suite during my sophomore year here at college, I'm more so a fan of late Classical & Romantic era music but this is a lovely Baroque piece


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2021)

Wolvhammer - The Monuments of Ash & Bone


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Apr 1, 2021)

been a while


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2021)

Plume said:


> been a while


One of the greatest prog bands ever!

Leprous - Tall Poppy Syndrome


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2021)

Inquisition - Nefarious Dismal Orations


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 3, 2021)

this song supremacy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 3, 2021)

don't judge me ;w; they're en enby icon lmao


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2021)

Satyricon - Dark Medieval Times


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2021


----------



## milktae (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2021)

Melechesh - As Jerusalem Burns...Al'intisar


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 4, 2021)

frogslimeofficial is to blame they put will wood in my head


----------



## milktae (Apr 4, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/taeoxo%2Fgta-1


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 4, 2021)

Charged GBH - City Baby's Revenge


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2021)

DragonForce - The Power Within


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 4, 2021)

2PM (New Leaf)

thank you chrome extension for playing hourly ac music.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2021)

Metalite - A Virtual World

A new album released recently by one of my favorite bands! Just found out about it w/ in the past few minutes. Giving it a listen to see how it is.


----------



## milktae (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2021)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing


----------



## buny (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## piske (Apr 5, 2021)

The Heavensward soundtrack


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Stil (Apr 5, 2021)

Rain by Mr. kitty


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 5, 2021)

[


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2021)

HammerFall - Crimson Thunder

2nd metal album I ever purchased. Lots of nostalgia here! I also think it's still their best album.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/rottenrecords%2Facid-bath-finger-paintings-of


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Parkai (Apr 6, 2021)

trying to learn Your Dog by Soccer Mommy on guitar


----------



## milktae (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2021)

Passcode - Zenith


----------



## milktae (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

it's almost 11pm and I'm still working on this essay so I figured I would play some fitting music
(also this is the best piece of music from DPPt don't @ me)


----------



## Parkai (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2021)

this is one of the greatest remixes of Song for Denise (aka Wide Putin) I've ever heard, besides of course the SM64 remix


edit: for anyone who's curious here is the legendary SM64 remix


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2021)

U.D.O. - Holy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

Dream Theater - Metropolis, Pt. 2: Scenes From a Memory


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

Crystal Eyes - World of Black and Silver


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Stil (Apr 10, 2021)

Flying Lotus


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2021)

Killing Joke - Killing Joke


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2021)

Dream Evil - Dragonslayer


----------



## milktae (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 11, 2021)

https://youtu.be/B522vv1Zx9I


----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2021)

Riverside - Out of Myself

Excellent Floydian prog rock/metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2021)

Artizan - Curse of the Artizan


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2021)

For all you Wonder Egg Priority fans.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Acid Bath - Graveflower


----------



## Licorice (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 11, 2021)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## milktae (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2021)

Dismember - Like An Everflowing Stream


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2021)

Elvenking - Red Silent Tides


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2021)

Gorefest - False


----------



## Reptile (Apr 13, 2021)

Theme of Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## milktae (Apr 13, 2021)

life was better when this song came out <\3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2021


----------



## duckvely (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2021)

Powerwolf - Bible of the Beast


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2021)

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## Plume (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2021)

Electric Wizard - We Live


----------



## piske (Apr 14, 2021)

Spoiler: the thumbnail is kinda creepy


----------



## Psydye (Apr 14, 2021)

The Sword - Age of Winters


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2021)

Saint Vitus - Born Too Late


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2021)

Yob - Elaborations of Carbon


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

small tip for this thread: sometimes my pikachu icon will dance to the beat of your music! :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

literally one of the best pieces of music I've ever heard in my whole life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2021)

Tool


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2021)

The Sword - Gods of the Earth


----------



## Porxelain (Apr 15, 2021)

Anything, anything by dramarama


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2021)

Clutch - Pure Rock Fury


----------



## milktae (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2021)

Savatage – Monsters Of The Universe

 Sick compilation


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

November's Doom - The Knowing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2021)

loooooove this <3 :')


----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

My Dying Bride - The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## Seastar (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

Type O Negative - Bloody Kisses


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2021)

Swallow the Sun - Ghosts of Loss


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2021)

This song is on my mind again.  @Studio Yuraki english cover when...?  Lol.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 17, 2021)

Wait for It - The Hamilton Soundtrack


----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2021)

Paradise Lost - Symbol of Life


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 17, 2021)

have this on loop rn


----------



## Parkai (Apr 17, 2021)

the full brie larson black sheep cover!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 17, 2021)

Volbeat - The Strength/The Sound/The Songs


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

My Dying Bride - The Dreadful Hours

Been on quite the death-doom and gothic metal kick lately.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

this is so beautiful


----------



## milktae (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2021)

again just love it


----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2021)

Lake of Tears - Headstones


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2021)

Lake of Tears - The Neonai


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

This song is on my mind again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

one of spotify's recommended songs to me that i actually enjoyed


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

RIP </3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2021)

Theatre of Tragedy - Velvet Darkness They Fear


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2021)

i don't listen to this kind of music but this is lit asf


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 21, 2021)

One of Jackson Parodi's twitch streams. Always quality music, and some hilarity to accompany it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 21, 2021)

it may be april but always christmas in my heart


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 21, 2021)

Bring Me The Horizon - 1 x 1


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Celtic Frost - Monotheist


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 21, 2021)

heard it on tiktok, seeing if i like it. so far not really. ;-; the m-m-m-myspace is really the only part i like


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

played this piece in wind ensemble so I wanted to see if there was a piano arrangement for it, this is unfortunately only the middle section of the piece but it's a very lovely transcription

OH WAIT I FOUND THE FULL THING





and ofc it was transcribed/arranged by Liszt, his regular piano pieces were pretty wild but he was also a brilliant transcriber.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

ngl I kinda hate that I haven't listened to this piece before, this is wonderful


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Cellador - Off the Grid


----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2021)

Sincerely me from dear evan hansen


----------



## windloft (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2021)

Armory - The Dawn of Enlightenment


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Tribulation - The Children of the Night


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 22, 2021)

Comatose by Skillet


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 22, 2021)

i made one of those playlist for my dog and someone explain why so much of it is either anime music or like a mix of alternative and pop? i did end up liking a few (this one included i love b-52s), but why is my dog an alt weeb?? he's got vocaloid in this lmao


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

The Doors - The Doors


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 22, 2021)

recently rediscovered my love for Animusic so I'll share one of my favorite pieces from them. it has that nice 80s synth sound to it.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 22, 2021)

Tenshi Ni Furetayo from K-ON!!
It was actually a surprise since it was on my recommended list while listening to some J-pop, I think the last time I heard the song was over a decade ago? Good times, man.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Blood Ceremony - Blood Ceremony

Doom-y heavy psych.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2021)

Black Rainbows - Twilight in the Desert


----------



## milktae (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 23, 2021)

Noblesse Opening...I love this song soo much and the anime was just as good!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2021)

Nervosa - Perpetual Chaos


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Parkai (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 23, 2021)

Sonic Colors has such a good soundtrack.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2021)

_Twisted_ by Alaska.

Obsessively. For days.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2021)

Joji <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)

<3


----------



## milktae (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2021)

Say what you want about this song just being edgy, it’s still cool as heck.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2021)

Death Angel - Killing Season


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2021)

these two animusic pieces are the epitome of my music taste, idk exactly what it's called. I think it's synthwave, but anyways I absolutely _love itttt










_


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## buny (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2021)

This piece has a very calming sound to it I think.


----------



## milktae (Apr 26, 2021)

its such a good album T__T


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 26, 2021)

i've never even played this game i just really like this stupid song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2021)

This song gets me in my feels... ; w ;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm on a early 2000s kick so I'm just listening to some songs from my childhood


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2021)

Front Line Assembly - Gashed Senses & Crossfire


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

A blast from the past because of May Day in Animal Crossing... xD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2021)

ever since I heard this extended version I've always been kinda sad that they didn't include it in the album, instead they used a shortened version. this version is only available as a single. I wonder if it's because of the fact that one side of a record can only store ~26 minutes of audio?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2021)

Celldweller - Celldweller


----------



## Saylor (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 30, 2021)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

It's totally not a song called Spider Dance. 
Okay, so what if it is?


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2021)

_Still Three Shy_ by The Pink Spiders.


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2021)

Shpongle - Are You Shpongled?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2021)

Throwback


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2021)

Enforcer - Diamonds


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2021)

Grateful Dead - The Grateful Dead

It's been awhile.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2021)

Hell Yeah


----------



## milktae (May 3, 2021)

*



*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2021)

Skindred - Babylon


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2021)

10 Ft. Ganja Plant - Presents


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Stalfos (May 4, 2021)

I've mainly been listening to Beach House lately.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2021)

_Capital F_ by The Pink Spiders.


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2021)

Metalite - A Virtual World


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2021)

Grateful Dead - Europe '72


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2021)

listening to piano pieces by Sergei Rachmaninoff (for the first time ever I might add) and... I actually really enjoy this?? one of my favorite piano composers is Brahms and the music of Rachmaninoff gives off the same vibe, like he's definitely a late Romantic composer (prob the latest) but his music has a very classical feel to it which I love.


----------



## Plume (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)




----------



## ForgottenT (May 5, 2021)

This masterpiece right here


----------



## Haru Okumura (May 5, 2021)

Fromis announced their comeback the other day and I'm so hyped.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 5, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2021)

Metalite - Heroes in Time


----------



## Plume (May 5, 2021)




----------



## H i n a m i (May 5, 2021)

Raindrop - IU


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 5, 2021)

idk whether to headbang or dance to this lmao, but i love this!


----------



## moonlightbae (May 6, 2021)

cruel summer - taylor swift


----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2021)

Skindred - Roots Rock Riot


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2021)

after 8 years this is still one of my favorite pieces from any video game


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 6, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 6, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2021)

Helstar - Burning Star


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)




----------



## moonlightbae (May 8, 2021)

white horse - taylor swift


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Stil (May 8, 2021)

my girlfriend chop vegetables


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 9, 2021)

missing them rn


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 10, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2021)

Post automatically merged: May 10, 2021


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 10, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 10, 2021)

DragonForce - Inhuman Rampage


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 11, 2021)

Fu Manchu - Start the Machine


----------



## milktae (May 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## cannedcommunism (May 12, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2021)

Octaviagrace - Outward Resonance

Weebs, take note! Excellent j-metal, right here.


----------



## Plume (May 12, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)

GUYS, I’VE FOUND IT, THE MOST INTENSE SONG OF ALL TIME.  PLEASE LISTEN TO IT, I—


----------



## _Donut_ (May 13, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> GUYS, I’VE FOUND IT, THE MOST INTENSE SONG OF ALL TIME.  PLEASE LISTEN TO IT, I—



I've found my new workout song


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2021)

Galneryus - Resurrection


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2021)

haven't heard this one for a while, used to love this song in HS


----------



## milktae (May 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2021)

Amaranthe - Amaranthe


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2021)

Galneryus - The Ironhearted Flag Vol. 1: Regeneration Side


----------



## Saylor (May 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2021)

Infectious Grooves - The Plague That Makes Your Booty Move...It's The Infectious Grooves


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2021)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Uplift Mofo Party Plan


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2021)

Dir En Grey - Gauze


----------



## milktae (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Velo (May 16, 2021)

The Mad Capsule Markets - TRIBE
					

The Mad Capsule Markets - TRIBE [音楽・サウンド] つべより




					nico.ms


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2021)

Stuck in my head again recently.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2021)

Amebix - Arise!


----------



## milktae (May 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


"Lock up your children, the axeman is coming!!"

"Slaughter" "Hee's coming!" "SLAUGHTER!!"

I love that song, it amuses the hell out of me! XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2021)

Psydye said:


> "Lock up your children, the axeman is coming!!"
> 
> "Slaughter" "Hee's coming!" "SLAUGHTER!!"
> 
> I love that song, it amuses the hell out of me! XD



Its like the Ironman for Crust Punk lol


----------



## milktae (May 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2021)

Driller Killer - Brutalize

In a hardcore, crust punk and grindcore mood.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2021

Wolfbrigade - Progression Regression


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 19, 2021)

Not sure what this genre is.


----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2021)

Discharge - Why?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## deana (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2021)

Terrorizer - Darker Days Ahead


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Firesquids (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2021)

Antigama - The Warning


----------



## milktae (May 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## deSPIRIA (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2021)

Nasum - Helvete


----------



## milktae (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Haru Okumura (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2021)

Godflesh Sludge


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2021)

Anaal Nathrakh - The Codex Necro


----------



## milktae (May 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2021)

Silver Apples - Silver Apples


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Sophie23 (May 24, 2021)

Anyone like Coldplay?


----------



## milktae (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2021)

Gordian Knot - Gordian Knot

Now I'm in a fusion mood.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2021)

Derek Sherinian - Planet X


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2021)

Sanctuary - Refuge Denied


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2021)

Sanctuary - Into the Mirror Black


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2021)

Argus - Boldly Stride the Doomed


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Love Song by Sara Bareilles


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2021)

Further down the rabbit hole of anime songs.


----------



## Plume (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)




----------



## _Donut_ (May 26, 2021)

I haven't really followed Eurovision this year but 1 song really stood out for me the most and I've listened to it way too much this past week


----------



## Antonio (May 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2021)

HELP MEEEEEEEEHELP


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2021)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2021)

Mastodon - The Hunter


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2021)

Hypocrisy - A Taste of Extreme Divinity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## GreatUsername (May 28, 2021)

Tom Waits - Spare Parts I (A Nocturnal Emission) - YouTube


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2021)

Uh... well this one is interesting.


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2021)

Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2021)

TesseracT = One


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2021)

Fates Warning - The Spectre Within


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2021)

Chimp Spanner - Imperium Vorago


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2021)

Meshuggah - Nothing


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2021)

Ayreon - The Human Equation


----------



## DJ_Saidez (May 31, 2021)

Drum and Bass feeds my soul

__
		https://soundcloud.com/makoto-humanelements%2Fdive-feat-polaris


__
		https://soundcloud.com/makoto-humanelements%2Fmystic-crystals-feat


__
		https://soundcloud.com/makoto-humanelements%2Fthe-encounter-feat-bop


__
		https://soundcloud.com/hospitalrecords%2Fgrafix-photons-1


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2021)

Fates Warning - Parallels


----------



## Ryumia (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2021)

Nevermore - Nevermore


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Deftones - White Pony


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Ghostmane - Oogabooga


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 2, 2021)

Give it a try, I know all the memes about NCS and the labels they produce but I love Diamond Eye's stuff. he doesn't have that many songs but they're all quality.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magick Grimoire


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Ensiferum - Unsung Heroes


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Never forget.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Rhapsody - Legendary Tales


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2021)

Iron Maiden - Killers


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2021)

Sabaton - Attero Dominatus


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 4, 2021)

the animals - house of the rising sun


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 5, 2021)

Right now I am listening to the new Disney Hits SiriusXM channel. And it is plays song from Hannah Montana


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2021)

Rhapsody of Fire - From Chaos to Eternity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2021)

celtic frost - fainted eyes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 5, 2021)

miku expo :]


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2021)

Riverside - Rapid Eye Movement


----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2021)

Wednesday 13 - Calling All Corpses


----------



## RiffOne (Jun 8, 2021)

Punk Goes Pop compilations volume 1-7


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2021)

Jag Panzer - The Fourth Judgement


----------



## Plume (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2021)

ugh I love this guy sm


----------



## Saylor (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2021)

Twisted Tower Dire - The Curse of Twisted Tower


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2021)

Jacob's Dream - Jacob's Dream


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 10, 2021)

The good Lorde has blessed us


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2021)

Jag Panzer - Casting the Stones


----------



## Plume (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just because this takes me back to the high school years  Someone was playing this track in their car at 3AM outside my house lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2021)

Nice Saturday morning listening to this banger


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

One of the comments on page 1 said tonight tonight so now I might watch West Side story


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2021)

Virgin Steele - The Marriage of Heaven and Hell, Parts 1 + 2


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2021)

Glacier - The Passing of Time


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2021)

Forgot this album was due out Friday. Have it playing in the background while working and this song is so beautiful I had to stop and properly listen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2021)

I was watching this episode and just had to pull up the full version of this song lol, it's a jam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

This song is on my mind again lately.


----------



## Plume (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2021)

Omen - Battle Cry


----------



## Plume (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2021)

Banshee - Mindslave


----------



## Plume (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Parkai (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2021)

Riot - Rock City


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2021)

Helloween - Helloween

New Helloween album!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## duckvely (Jun 19, 2021)

<3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2021)

love those old serbo-croatian covers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2021)

Mushroomhead - XX


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2021)

Chevelle - Sci-Fi Crimes


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2021)

All Them Witches - Our Mother Electricity


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2021)

Battle Beast - Battle Beast


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2021)

Edenbridge - Sunrise In Eden


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2021)

Born of Osiris - A Higher Place


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2021)

Triosphere - Onwards

Ida Haukland's got an amazing pair of pipes!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2021)

Metallica - Kill' em All


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2021)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2021)

Stormwarrior - Chains Of Slavery ( Feat. Kai Hansen )


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2021)

^Love Stormwarrior! They are my JAM!

Onslaught - Killing Peace


----------



## Plume (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2021)

Cannibal Corpse - Violence Unimagined


----------



## milktae (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2021)

Fen - The Malediction Fields


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2021)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## Neb (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 26, 2021)

The new Modest Mouse album.. used to be super obsessed with them when I was in high school. Not sure I care for this album much, though


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2021)

^Haven't heard those guys in ages.

Lascaille's Shroud - Interval 01: Parallel Infinities - The Inner Universe


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum - Stuck Here on Snake's Way


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2021)

1,000 pages of songs!


----------



## milktae (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 28, 2021)

I’m listening to the Haken animal crossing podcast while I’m at work


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum - New World Shadows


----------



## milktae (Jun 28, 2021)

hey dj play that song


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2021)

1K pages


----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2021)

Sick New Wave of Traditional Heavy Metal ⚔


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2021)

one of my favorite country songs


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice, we've reached page 1000.

Now listening to Soilwork's 'The Panic Broadcast' album. Excellent melodic death/alternative metal.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2021)

Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress


----------



## Parkai (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2021)

Slugdge - Born of Slime


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2021)

Merry-Go-Round by MAN WITH A MISSION

          absolutely legendary (on par with Odd Future imo)

@Holla @NefariousKing @Jessi


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2021)

Dethklok - Dethalbum II


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2021)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## mayor.lauren (Jul 1, 2021)

Fleetwood Mac's original album on vinyl! I'm so excited! I just got it today!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2021)

Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2021)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

Holy.. I didn't know they are that great. I only listened once to a fun cover of them, but their music is EPIC


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2021)

^I forgot all about those guys. I should listen to them more myself.

At the Gates - The Red in the Sky is Ours


----------



## milktae (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 3, 2021)

I can't process what I just watched and listened to, but it was awesome


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2021)

Arch Enemy - Rise of the Tyrant


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2021)

Skyfire - Mind Revolution


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2021)

“Black Flash!”

“Boogie Woogie!”


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2021)

Nervosa - Victim of Yourself


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 4, 2021)

#freebritney


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2021)

Hypocrisy - Abducted


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2021)

Whispered - Thousand Swords


----------



## Pixiebelle (Jul 4, 2021)

Serotonin - girl in red


----------



## Aniko (Jul 4, 2021)

DPR LIVE- Yellow Cab


----------



## milktae (Jul 4, 2021)

^ oh same lol


----------



## Saylor (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2021)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nightbringers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2021)

The album that divided the fans and where Soulfly was born. I like it, but not my favorite album by Sepultura. But this track has some Godflesh moments in the beginning. You can tell they were listening to them when making this track.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2021)

^Sepultura are still a band I've yet to check out. I think I'll rectify that sometime tonight.

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2021)

Mercenary - Everblack

I've always felt Mercenary were one of the far more underrated melodeath bands. Easily up there w/ the best of them!


----------



## milktae (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## vixenvertigo (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

Classic 90's Sailor Moon Playlist. You can find it here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3TK9zfIZfZ9pEOszOXYdFGMmVst0juIc


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

I can’t believe this has over a million views now (still one of my favorite songs they’ve performed).  :O


----------



## Plume (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2021)

Arion - Vultures Die Alone


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/rannosuke-kazamatsuri-1%2F04-visitor-from-space-chrysaora-pacifica-ep


----------



## Plume (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 8, 2021)

my fav bside ^^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2021)

Whispered - Metsutan  - Songs of the Void


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2021)

Into Eternity - Buried in Oblivion

So, so underrated.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2021)

Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2021)

Megadeth - United Abominations


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2021)

Black Sabbath - The Eternal Idol

Usually when one thinks of Black Sabbath, they think of either Ozzy or Dio as the frontman, however Tony Martin also occasionally gets mentioned as a rather underrated vocalist. So here I am, checking out the Martin-era albums, to see if they're any good. So far I can't complain!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2021)

Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)


----------



## milktae (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2021)

Wu-Tang Clan - Wu-Tang Forever


----------



## milktae (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 12, 2021)

Man...I just found this, and I am obsessed. It feels like the 90's are back.


----------



## milktae (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2021)

Mercenary - The Hours That Remain


----------



## Plume (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2021)

W.A.S.P. - The Headless Children


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2021)

don't mind me I'm just over here reliving 2010


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2021)

Just grooving out to this again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2021)

I remember hearing this for the first time in early 2012, immediately became one of my favorite songs ☺


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2021)

Ratt - Out of the Cellar


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2021)

Dokken - Breaking the Chains


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2021)

completely bonked out of my mind listening to peak mid 2000s mall music


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## deana (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sweden - C814


----------



## milktae (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2021)

Motorhead - Motorhead


----------



## Plume (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)

best bop!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2021)

Fu Manchu - California Crossing


----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2021)

<\3


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2021)

Firewind - Allegiance


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2021)

Fu Manchu - Start the Machine

Perfect music for this hot weather. The ultimate stoner/desert rock band!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2021)

King Diamond - Conspiracy


----------



## vixened (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2021)

King Diamond - The Eye


----------



## Neb (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2021)

Immortal - Pure Holocaust


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2021)

Cannibal Corpse - Butchered At Birth

I've forgotten how crazy this album sounded. So many crazy riffs that can only be created through jam sessions I would bet. The album cover is also still brutal AF. This is one of those shirts to sneak out wearing to go to school lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2021)

Carach Angren - Lammendam


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2021)

Dissection - The Somberlain


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2021)

Mithras - Forever Advancing Legions

Morbid Angel 2.0


----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2021)

Dimmu Borgir - Spiritual Black Dimensions


----------



## milktae (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2021)

Inquisition - Obscure Verses for the Multiverse


----------



## milktae (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2021)

Melechesh - Emissaries


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2021)

Carach Angren - Where the Corpses Sink Forever

King Diamond goes symphonic black metal. Highly entertaining.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2021)

Complete Maiden worship


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2021)

Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2021)

Bal-Sagoth - The Power Cosmic


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2021)

Emperor - In the Nightside Eclipse


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2021)

Chthonic - Seediq Bale

Taiwanese symphonic black metal.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2021)

UDO  reminds me of the snakes of christ riff from Danzig II


----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 27, 2021)

RIP Joey Jordison


----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2021)

Morning drive soundtrack


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

used to love this song but I haven't heard it in forever. I still love it lol, even if it is kinda cheesy in its lyrics the music is fantastic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2021)

my favorite journey song <3


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 28, 2021)

a beautiful 1 hour piano version of a Zelda song, (Song of Storms), that has rain in the background , I've been listening to this all day and I'm not tired of it


----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2021)

Torture Killer - Swarm!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2021)

Limbonic Art - In Abhorrence Dementia


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jul 31, 2021)

Dreamcatcher - BEcause


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## vixened (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2021)

The Allman Brothers Band - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2021)

Depeche Mode - Speak & Spell


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2021)

listening to the 24-hour snowy day music in AC:GCN and i really like this one a lot






ofc I like all of them though, this game has an A+ soundtrack


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2021)

this song is  so cute <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2021)

The Allman Brothers Band - Idlewild South


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2021)

R.E.M. - Murmur


----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2021)

hot stuff


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2021)

Marillion - Script For a Jester's Tear


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2021)

I've never played this game before, by the way.


----------



## nordskjev (Aug 3, 2021)

The Lumineers - Ophelia


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2021)

Never heard the full version, somehow.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2021)

Kiuas - The Spirit of Ukko


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2021)

Despise You - West Side Horizons


----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2021)

Depeche Mode - Music For the Masses


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2021)

Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2021)

R.E.M. - Document


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 4, 2021)

Banger


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2021)

My Bloody Valentine - Isn't Anything


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2021)

Lush - Spooky


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2021)

Blue Oyster Cult - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2021)

Hawkwind - Hall of the Mountain Grill


----------



## milktae (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2021)

MGMT - Oracular Spectacular


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2021)

Haunt - Burst Into Flame


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2021)

AC for the Gamecube had some great bops on it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shadows by Lindsey Stirling


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2021)

Traveler - Termination Shock


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)

Didn’t care for this ending song at first, but the full version’s got me like


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 8, 2021)

Psydye said:


> AC for the Gamecube had some great bops on it.


I really like to listen to the ACGC soundtrack at work!

What I'm listening to:


----------



## Aminata (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## tessa grace (Aug 8, 2021)

you missed my heart- phoebe bridgers


also just wanted to say i am SO EXCITED for her collab with taylor swift!! its like a mix between my fav artist and music today and my childhood music


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2021)

Morning Drive soundtrack


----------



## milktae (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2021)

Ted Nugent - Ted Nugent


----------



## Damn71 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Damn71 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2021)

Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2021)

Deep Purple - Shades of Deep Purple


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2021)

finally get to hear this soundtrack in all its HD glory


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2021)

Chuck Berry - After School Session

Good old-fashion rock and roll.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2021)

one of my favorite songs from my childhood ☺


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2021)

the part where Nicki Minaj goes "day day day daday dayy" gets me every time lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Damn71 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Croconaw (Aug 12, 2021)

Mixed Drinks About Feelings - Eric Church


----------



## milktae (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

DragonForce - Valley of the Damned (2010 remaster)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

Mechina - Progenitor


----------



## milktae (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

The Prime games have amazing soundtracks.


----------



## milktae (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2021)

Arcade Fire - Funeral


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ellarella (Aug 14, 2021)

the beautiful boys of wooze dropped another ripper


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2021)

Firewind - Allegiance


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 16, 2021)

soty


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Continuum (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## a potato (Aug 16, 2021)

Not exactly sure if I'm allowed to say it but 



Spoiler: read if you want to



Rumors by Lizzo!


----------



## milktae (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pig-Pen (Aug 16, 2021)

crawling - linkin park


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

Freedom Call - Stairway to Fairyland


----------



## milktae (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

Angel Dust - Bleed


----------



## milktae (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2021)

The Foreshadowing - Days of Nothing


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2021)

Cloudy morning drizzle drive


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2021)

The Lord Weird Slough Feg - Twilight of the Idols


----------



## b100ming (Aug 18, 2021)

Tell me I’m pretty - Brynn Elliott


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2021)

DragonForce - Extreme Power metal


----------



## Plume (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2021)

Tame Impala - Currents


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Riot - Immortal Soul

Tony Moore is a monster of a vocalist!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Riot - Unleash the Fire

Todd Michael Haul is another good singer(and their current one)...Guy Speranza was great for that matter too! Those 3 voices are THE voices of Riot! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2021)

Holy Moses - The New Machine of Liechtenstein


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2021)

My current mood.


----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2021)

GWAR - Beyond Hell


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2021)

Lordi - Get Heavy


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2021)

Sorry Buzzy Bees, but this is your song!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2021)

Coroner - R.I.P.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 22, 2021)

famous - btr

they got back together ;-;


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2021)

Flotsam and Jetsam - Doomsday For the Deceiver


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2021)

R.I.P Eric Wagner  ⚔


----------



## Plume (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Overkill - Ironbound


----------



## Aminata (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Voivod - Nothing Face


----------



## Limon (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Municipal Waste - The Fatal Feast


----------



## milktae (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

GWAR - Bloody Pit of Horror


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Lordi - The Arockalypse


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 24, 2021)

this song makes me happy ^^


----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

^RIP Eric Wagner.

Np: Body Count - Body Count \m/


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 25, 2021)

this song is so catchy and for what


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2021)

Peaceful music to soothe the soul.


----------



## Plume (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2021)

Lordi - Deadache


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2021)

Sabbat - Dreamweaver


----------



## petaltail (Aug 26, 2021)

this song is super cosy, i'm obsessed >_<


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

Skeletonwitch - Beyond the Permafrost


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

Darkane - Rusted Angel


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

Body Count - Violent Demise: The Last Days


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

Onslaught - Generation Antichrist


----------



## milktae (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Limon (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2021)

More chill music.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2021)

Witchery - Dead, Hot and Ready

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2021



Midoriya said:


>


Galneryus is my JAM!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2021)

Possessed - Seven Churches


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2021)

D.R.I. - Definition


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2021)

Body Count - Manslaughter


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2021)

Death Angel - Killing Season


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2021)

Destruction - All Hell Breaks Lose


----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2021)

GWAR - America Must Be Destroyed


----------



## Limon (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## peachmilke (Aug 30, 2021)

Tell Her You Love Her by Echosmith!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2021)

Body Count - Bloodlust


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2021)

Metallica - Master of Puppets


----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2021)

Destruction - The Antichrist


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Sep 1, 2021)

I’ve been loving Orla Gartland’s new album. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2021)

Tankard - Chemical Invasion


----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2021)

Heathen - Victims of Deception


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2021)

Artillery - By Inheritance


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Porxelain (Sep 2, 2021)

Deranged for rock and roll by Chelsea Wolfe


----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2021)

Witchery - Don't Fear the Reaper


----------



## Haru Okumura (Sep 2, 2021)

Fromis_9 - Talk & Talk


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2021)

Iron Maiden - Senjutsu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2021)

Slayer - South of Heaven


----------



## Aminata (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Neb (Sep 3, 2021)

I heard this jazz singer’s work on an NPR episode and it’s really impressed me.


----------



## milktae (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 3, 2021)

The Offspring - Self Esteem


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2021)

Destruction - Metal Discharge


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2021)

A playlist that contain almost all Johnny's groups debut singles/a sides (not necessarily their album debuts). It's missing a few of the rare girl groups but hey lol the fact that they included one of them was a+ bf lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2021)

GWAR - Ragnarok


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2021)

Suicidal Tendencies - Lights...Camera...Revolution


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 4, 2021)

The Nest- Josh Woodward. It's a great song to cry to.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2021)

SixTONES - Imitation Rain.

not that big fan of recent groups but I prefer these guys to Snow Man though.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 4, 2021)

Say It Ain’t So - Weezer


----------



## milktae (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2021)

Witchery - Witchkrieg


----------



## vixened (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

emo boy by Ayesha Erotica


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## nikkisixx (Sep 5, 2021)

very good song >


----------



## milktae (Sep 5, 2021)

yuta starting the song :’)


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lady Gaga - Alejandro


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2021)

Savage Messiah - Insurrection Rising


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Croconaw (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## DolphinCube (Sep 6, 2021)

Glory 3isu9 - Nanou (Hatsune Miku


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2021)

Tankard - Disco Destroyer


----------



## milktae (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2021)

Havok - Time Is Up


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Sep 8, 2021


----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes - The Ladder


----------



## milktae (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Sep 9, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


>


My favorite song ever lol

I’m listening yo






	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2021


----------



## milktae (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## jiny (Sep 10, 2021)

so goooddd


----------



## Saylor (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2021)

Witchery - In His Infernal Majesty's Service


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 13, 2021)

Zombie by The Cranberries


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 14, 2021)

wooosh


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2021)

I can't get this song out of my head help.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## your local goomy (Sep 15, 2021)

OH NO,OH YES! by Mariya Takeuchi. If you're into 80s/90s J-Pop or J-Funk like I am, check her out. She's incredible!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2021)

Echolyn - Echolyn (1991)


----------



## Plume (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2021)

The Mars Volta - De-Loused in the Comatorium


----------



## a potato (Sep 17, 2021)

This on loop for the entire week


----------



## milktae (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2021)

when can i see you again - owl city

not just cause its a bop, it's stuck in my head so i had to give it a listen.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2021)

Pagan Altar - Volume 1(a.k.a. Judgement of the Dead)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2021)

Spoiler: Deltarune spoilers maybe


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2021)

Only works w/ headphones.


----------



## milktae (Sep 19, 2021)

crying /hj


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 19, 2021)

like a stick-ah


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2021)

Fu Manchu - In Search of


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2021)

Clutch - The Elephant Riders


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2021)

My new morning ritual is to listen to this while getting ready.  Nothing else will wake me up for the day * _ *


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum - The Redshift

Oh man, I LOVE the guitars and keyboards from this band! So lush...one of the very best melodeath bands, PERIOD! \m/


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

This after taking that Pokémon personality test:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2021)

Kalmah - For the Revolution


----------



## milktae (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2021)

The Foreshadowing - Oionos


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2021)

Ghost - Opus Eponymous


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2021)

Into Eternity - Buried in Oblivion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2021)

Eyedea & Abilities - Music Music


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2021)

Insomnium - Across the Dark


----------



## milktae (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2021)

Wednesday 13 - Calling All Corpses


----------



## Neb (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Sep 26, 2021)

Song: "Gotta catch 'em all, gotta catch 'em all!"
Narrator: "Do we?"

Pretty much my feelings about catching all 898 Pokémon.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2021)

Ghost - Prequelle


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2021)

Wednesday 13 - The Dixie Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2021)

Imagika - Devils On Both Sides


----------



## Plume (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2021)

Jurassic Jade - Gore


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 30, 2021)

Exorcist - Yuugen Vinny


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2021)

Imagika - Devils On Both Sides


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 1, 2021)

I can't stop listening to Mood Ring by Lorde, it's stuck in my head and I love it


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2021)

Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works 85-92


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Denis Leary - ***hole

I know this song is supposed to be a joke, but I relate to this song so much, terrible as it is.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2021)

Hypocrisy - Hypocrisy


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2021)

New Ghost is incredible:


----------



## milktae (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2021)

Machinae Supremacy - Overworld


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2021)

Galneryus - Advance to the Fall


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2021)

Machinae Supremacy - A View From the End of the World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2021)

Keldian - Heaven's Gate


----------



## milktae (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2021)

Kobra and the Lotus - Kobra and the Lotus


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 4, 2021)

Been listening to this compilation quite a bit as of late~ ❤


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2021)

Artizan - Ancestral Energy


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2021)

Kobra and the Lotus - High Priestess


----------



## Orius (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 5, 2021)

soty like every other aespa song :’)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 5, 2021)

Getting hype for the concert soon cx So excited!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2021)

Triosphere - Onwards


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2021)

Lovebites - Clockwork Immortality

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2021

Sonata Arctica - Silence


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2021)

Angra - Angels Cry


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2021)

Kamelot - The Fourth Legacy


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm listening to all of Fantasies by Metric. This is the song that's playing right now.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2021)

Sonata Arctica - Winterheart's Guild


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2021)

Stratovarius - Infinite


----------



## milktae (Oct 8, 2021)

idk why but ive been hearing this song so much LOL


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2021)

Kamelot - Karma


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2021)

Braindance - Redemption


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Maho's face lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2021)

Crystal Viper - The Curse of Crystal Viper


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 8, 2021)

Love this song and I LOVE Poppy :0


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2021)

Stratovarius - Fourth Dimension


----------



## milktae (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2021)

Kamelot - The Black Halo

One of their best albums.


----------



## milktae (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2021)

Diskord - Doomscapes

Very original sounding death metal! :O


----------



## Orius (Oct 9, 2021)

Another cheesy movie I love to death partially because of the awesome and emotional score, this time by David Arnold (who also scored Casino Royale).


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2021)

Fallujah - The Harvest Wombs


----------



## Aminata (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2021)

Septicflesh - Esoptron


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2021)

Septicflesh - Ophidian Wheel


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2021)

Tribulation - The Children of the Night


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2021)

Fallujah - The Flesh Prevails


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2021)

Benediction - Organised Chaos


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## vixened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Aminata (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2021)

Gorefest - La Muerte


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Sin (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2021)

Frontierer - Oxidized


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2021)

Bolt Thrower - The IVth Crusade


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

Thinking of how tricky New Horizons' moving out mechanics can be, this song gets stuck in my head. lol


----------



## milktae (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2021)

Pretty Maids - Future World


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Gallows - Orchestra of Wolves


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Vader - Tibi Et Igni


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

^Gurren Lagann is a great anime!

Elvenking - Secrets of the Magick Grimoire


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2021)

Tears For Fears - The Hurting


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2021)

Celtic Frost - To Mega Therion


----------



## Aminata (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2021)

Psydye said:


> ^Gurren Lagann is a great anime!



It sure is!


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 14, 2021)

In Old Yellowcake by Rasputina

Actually, I'm listening to the whole album, Oh Perilous World. It's Thursday October Christian I's birthday (and a Thursday), and he comes up a few times in the album. So I had to listen to the whole album.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2021)

In the spirit of Halloween!!!


----------



## Neb (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 14, 2021)

I Miss the Misery - Halestorm


----------



## Saylor (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2021)

Tool - Fear Inoculum


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2021)

Caligula's Horse - Moments From Ephemeral City


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2021)

man weeb stuff but good XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2021)

In the midst of an Ozric Tentacles marathon.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2021)

Shpongle - Tales of the Inexpressible


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2021)

Front Line Assembly - The Initial Command


----------



## chamsae (Oct 16, 2021)

this ^^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2021)

a+ weeb johnnys stuff but diggin it!


----------



## milktae (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2021)

Pretty Lights - Taking Up Your Precious Time


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2021)

Red Harvest - Hybreed


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2021)

My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult - 13 Above the Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2021)

Cannibal Corpse - The Bleeding


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2021)

Dope Stars Inc. - Neuromance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2021)

Necrophagia - Season of the Dead


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2021)

Godflesh - Streetcleaner


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2021)

Rammstein - Herzeleid


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2021)

Ministry - The Land of Rape and Honey


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2021)

Rob Zombie - Educated Horses


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2021)

Red Harvest - Cold Dark Matter


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 19, 2021)

Wolves- Big Sean ft Post Malone


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2021)

Fear Factory - Digimortal


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 19, 2021)

Daft Pretty Boys - Bad Suns

c:


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2021)

Conejo - Dead End Gangster


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2021)

this is still like one of the greatest things I've ever heard


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2021)

Godflesh - Pure


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2021)

Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2021)

Rammstein - Sehnsucht

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2021

Polish death metal at it's finest:


----------



## Mad Aly (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 20, 2021)

This song always makes me smile when I'm blue. I remember those 2000s Disney teen movies and TV series. They can be cheesy and sappy and melodramatic, but man, there's just this innocence to them, how they try to be uplifting during tough times (especially Hilary Duff and Lizzie Maguire). And boy, my own petty problems aside, these are definitely tough times for everybody with the pandemic.


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 20, 2021)

A Grave Mistake - Ice Nine Kills


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2021)

^Another great anime!

Deathstars - Termination Bliss


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2021)

Ministry - The Mind is a Terrible Thing to Taste


----------



## windloft (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2021)

Strapping Young Lad - City


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2021)

Front Line Assembly - Caustic Grip


----------



## TheDikTatorTot (Oct 21, 2021)

My most favorite vibe songs (click for spotify link)
Fare Thee Well (Dink's Song) By Oscar Isaac & Marcus Mumford
Hang Me, Oh Hang Me By Oscar Isaac
There Is A Time (Ft. Kelsey Wilson) By Whiskey Shivers


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2021)

pov - Ariana Grande






I've been in love with this song so much recently c":


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2021)

My Demons - Starset


----------



## nocctea (Oct 21, 2021)

Been obsessed with this channel lately, they make really good music!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Oct 22, 2021)

Home - Resonance 






(You'll know this one if you watch Summoning Salt's videos)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2021)

Dope Stars Inc. - 21st Century Slave


----------



## windloft (Oct 22, 2021)

finally remembered this song : it's been years since i listened to it _*!!*_


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2021)

Esham - Jack Lantern


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)

Inb4 the videos get taken down though, lmao.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2021)

Enslaved - Vikingligr Veldi


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## neoratz (Oct 23, 2021)

been listening to this whole album nonstop lately, my favorites are we all fall down, folie a deux, and our story


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2021)

My Dying Bride - The Angel and the Dark River


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

Swimming in the Moonlight - Bad Suns


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 23, 2021)

The fly buzzing in my room.

but being serious, I recently was listening to Geometry Dash tracks. I have the full version of the first 15 levels.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2021)

My Dying Bride - Songs of Darkness, Words of Light


----------



## Saylor (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2021)

Sigh - Hail Horror Hail


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2021)

Nine in the Afternoon - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## vixened (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2021)

Borknagar - Empiricism


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2021)

Enslaved - Vertebrae


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Hah, get it? 'Coz my island is named... never mind.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2021


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2021)

Fen - Epoch


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 26, 2021)

This masterpiece


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> This masterpiece



Listened to that years ago and loved it.  Reminds me that I like this song by them.


----------



## Orius (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2021)

Sigh - Imaginary Sonicscape


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

Wodensthrone - Loss


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Oct 27, 2021)

I think I've finally found peace. 

Combining this album with stardew valley or animal crossing was one of the best decisions I've made in my life


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

Anaal Nathrakh - Vanitas


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

Sigh - Scenes From Hell


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2021)

Esoctrilihum - The Telluric Ashes of the O Vrth Immemorial Gods


----------



## milktae (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2021)

FAITH by Yugo Kanno

My crush sent me this song and said it reminded him of us? T^T I wanna cry, the lyrics are just so cute ;v;


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2021)

Mare Cognitum - Phobos Monolith


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2021)

Winterfylleth - The Mercian Sphere


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2021)

The new Mastodon:



Spoiler


----------



## milktae (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2021)

\m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok, now, Home is now on my list of artists that I will always listen to. Home, Bonobo, Tycho, Jinsang, Com Truise, Black Marble... man, what a perfect soundtrack


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Oct 30, 2021)

chamber of reflection - mac demarco
its a track on my acnh playing music ^^








						acnh music
					

acnh music · Playlist · 78 songs · 1 likes




					open.spotify.com


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2021)

Me and My Husband - Mitski


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2021)

Enslaved - In Times


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2021)

Borknagar - Universal


----------



## Orius (Oct 31, 2021)

This is beautiful, especially that part where Bob walks up to sing with Kitty...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 31, 2021)

*Coffin of Blackhearts - Yuugen Vinny*

(my co-worker is SO talented like uhhhh.. his music is SO good)!

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to share the song link bc it has like... a swear-word in it, but it's on Spotify if anyone is interested in listening to it ^^


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## chamsae (Oct 31, 2021)

this!!! who do you love by monsta x, its such a good song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum - The Redshift


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 1, 2021)

Teen Idle - Marina


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2021)

Insomnium - Across the Dark


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Raz (Nov 2, 2021)

Never change, Inner Ocean Records, never change


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2021)

i've been loving this album lately


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 2, 2021)

Count Raven - High On Infinity


----------



## vixened (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2021)

Grateful Dead - Grateful Dead


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 3, 2021)

Every kiss and all my faith, are shining for the one, I will love forever...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2021)

Takes me back to a time of Earlobe stretchers and Scion XB's


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

an underrated 80s gem


----------



## Ayarii (Nov 3, 2021)

The View - Stray Kids, Lovesick Girls Blackpink


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> an underrated 80s gem


I listened to that a lot while playing GTA: Vice City.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2021



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Takes me back to a time of Earlobe stretchers and Scion XB's


Great melodeath!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2021)

synthwave


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh brother... sweetheart..~


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2021)

Riverside - Second Life Syndrome

Excellent prog rock/metal. Very Floydian....which is ironic, 'cause I'm not that huge on Pink Floyd.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2021)

can't believe I had never heard this til like a few weeks ago, it's such a jam


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2021)

Iron Maiden - Senjutsu


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 6, 2021)

they didn't have to make this and falcon chase so good, yet they did


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2021)

Omnium Gatherum - Origin

New album. \m/


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 6, 2021)

their vocals >>


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2021)

Metalite - A Virtual World


----------



## Orius (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Beanz (Nov 7, 2021)

this slaps


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 7, 2021)

eloise - say anything
i keep seeing eloises name bc of hhp so this song is just permanently stuck in my head for now lol


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2021)

^Pure nostalgia.


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 9, 2021)

Take on me by A-ha (works actually playing good music today!!)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2021)

Bell Witch - Mirror Reaper


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2021)

Tears For Fears - Songs From the Big Chair


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2021)

Hiromi - Another Mind


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## MeikoHonma (Nov 10, 2021)

Evergreen - Emma Verde


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2021)

John Coltrane - Giant Steps

In a jazz mood.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2021)

both of these songs are just amazing, the best synthwave I've heard thus far!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Nov 11, 2021)

Head Uut Aastat by Laura


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2021)

Vijay Iyer - Architextures


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2021)

Miles Davis - 'Round About Midnight


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 12, 2021)

Take On Me by NSP


----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 12, 2021)

Synth Wave, Synth Pop, Synthesizer music. Is still very alive and kicking. This song is NOT from the previous millennium. No it's from last year. Although Laserdance had been around for many years now, they still produce music. And they haven't lost their characteristic Eighties sound.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2021)

Striker - Armed to the Teeth


----------



## vixened (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2021)

Paradise Lost - Draconian Times


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 14, 2021)

Dreams by Sappheiros/Almaa


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2021)

brainrot


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2021)

Miles Davis - *****es Brew


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

Micah said:


> Condor - RED


streets - doja cat


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2021)

why is this in my head lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Nov 15, 2021


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2021)

Snarky Puppy - The World is Getting Smaller


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2021)

Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2021)

Weather Report - I Sing the Body Electric

Love jazz fusion!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 17, 2021)

Daft Pretty Boys - Bad Suns


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 18, 2021)

leggy miku is watching >: )


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2021)

that beautifully ringing wall of sound? ugh


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2021)

Always good to listen and cleanse the day to this


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2021)

Spoiler: album art is kinda pg13


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Always good to listen and cleanse the day to this


I love me some d-beat/crust!

Battle Beast - Battle Beast


----------



## Neb (Nov 20, 2021)

I had to take a break from Ricky Montgomery for a while for mental health reasons, but I’m so glad he’s finally releasing new music.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2021)

Chastain - Mystery of Illusion


----------



## Saylor (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2021)

Beast in Black - Berserker


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 21, 2021)

To all the JJK fans and Spotify listeners.. I guess they re-added Lost in Paradise back!






LETTTT'SSS GOOO


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## NovariusHaze (Nov 23, 2021)

Somebody That I Used To Know by Walk Off the Earth


----------



## ughrora (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2021)

Virgin Steele - Guardians of the Flame


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 24, 2021)

“Oldie” but goodie.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2021)

Grim Reaper - See You in Hell


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2021)

Immolation - Atonement


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 25, 2021)

If you like this song?! Maaan you really have a weird taste in music! Just like me...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 26, 2021)

boyfriend - btr

man now i wanna watch the show again, it was so good


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2021)

Cannibal Corpse - Vile


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## deana (Nov 28, 2021)

A bit out of character for my usual jams but I can't get enough of this one at the moment


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Beanz (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Lt.Savior (Nov 29, 2021)

Queen of Coup de Glotte. It's singing with your throat. Or something like that.


----------



## vixened (Nov 30, 2021)

this is the actual song, not a meme verison btw.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2021)

Rhapsody - Symphony of Enchanted Lands II: The Dark Secret


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 1, 2021)

EVERGLOW (에버글로우) - Pirate​


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2021)

JoJo fans, rise up for our national anthem…!

First 12 episodes available on Netflix as part of a deal.  Go go go!!!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2021)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Eve and Other Stories

It's that time of year.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2021)

Rhapsody of Fire - Triumph or Agony


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2021)

Cellador - Enter Deception


----------



## Lt.Savior (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2021)

Lost Horizon - Awakening the World

I always dug these guys for how incredibly empowering and positive their music is. "NO FATE. ONLY THE POWER OF WILL." Also, Daniel Heiman is an incredible vocalist.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2021)

Cellador - Off the Grid


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2021)

Insania - World of Ice


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2021)

Lost Horizon - A Flame to the Ground Beneath


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## vixened (Dec 5, 2021)

cw: flashing lights


----------



## th8827 (Dec 5, 2021)

Not feeling well enough to play video games, so I have been going down memory lane and reminiscing on old anime that I have watched.
I just love this opening song so much, and the full version is even better.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2021)

New OP just dropped and it’s


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2021)

Been getting into Mikis' stuff lately and boy, this woman sings like awesome!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2021)

I can't stop listening to this lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Dec 7, 2021)

sad girlz luv money


----------



## milktae (Dec 8, 2021)

havent listened to this song in a bit :')


----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2021)

Beast in Black - From Hell With Love


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2021)

I always find myself coming back to this once in a while lol


----------



## Plume (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## CylieDanny (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2021)

Damn! What a bop.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2021)

This dude is a ****ing genius and especially the 2nd song is as well!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 11, 2021)

need to find more songs like this fr


----------



## Seastar (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## ughrora (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2021)

this music has made residency in my mind and legally cannot leave


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2021)

Listening to this underrated masterpiece again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 14, 2021)

that riff


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2021)

@Crunchyroll if you’re okay with people getting copyright struck because we want to be able to view the openings and endings, at least upload them more quickly yourself.  The opening and ending for the first arc isn’t even available yet.

—-____—-


----------



## Plume (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2021)

lady got some nice pipe right there


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 15, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts music always cheers me up


----------



## milktae (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2021)

not at all my old lady crush haha


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2021)

one of my favorite minigame themes from MP1, too bad it only plays in Memory Match lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2021



xSuperMario64x said:


> one of my favorite minigame themes from MP1, too bad it only plays in Memory Match lol


I still got nightmares of the biking thing lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2021)

I.. actually like this. Definitely a different sounds but it works


----------



## milktae (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ellarella (Dec 18, 2021)

listening to my sad break-up playlist out of season


----------



## paleogamer11 (Dec 18, 2021)

A “couple” hours ago, I unboxed Just Dance 2022, so here is the list I have been listening to:
-Baianá by Bakermat
-Believer by Imagine Dragons
-Black Mamba by aespa 
-BOOMBAYAH by BLACKPINK
-Boss Witch (a Ubisoft clean cover of Doja Cat’s Boss B) by “Skarkett Klaw”
-Build A [Babe] by Bella Poarch 
-Buttons by The Pussycat Dolls ft. Snoop Dogg
-Chacarron by El Chombo 
-Chandelier by Sia
-China by Anuel AA, Daddy Yankee, Karol G, Ozuna, and J Balvin


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2021)

Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2021


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

now when I listen to Space Land I can't help but think of this (and vice versa)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2021)

heavily underrated


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2021)

Dio - The Last in Line


----------



## Plume (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2021)

W.A.S.P. - Babylon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2021)

idk how but somehow someway, this song manages to be really badass and also corny as **** at the same time lmfao. not quite David Lee Roth Van Halen but still good stuff


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

_early 2000’s skater vibes incoming_


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2021)

trying to finish my commission, it's taking forever lol ;;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2021)

@dragonair 

This opening is so goofy and cool at the same time, I still love it so much.  Lmao.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## dragonair (Dec 24, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> @dragonair
> 
> This opening is so goofy and cool at the same time, I still love it so much.  Lmao.


literally never skipped it lol, way too fun to listen to > O <


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ryuk (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2021)

Everyone loves the first ED for Jujutsu Kaisen, but sleeps on the second.  Lmao.


----------



## CrossYuuki (Dec 26, 2021)

Post malone, the weeknd you say you love me but i don't care

ahh love this song rn


----------



## Khaotico (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2021)

Riverside - Out of Myself


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## milktae (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2021)

the midnight is easily becoming one of my favorite synthwave bands


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


damn used to be obsessed with these guys way back aha...


----------



## Plume (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Plume (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Dec 30, 2021)

Been stuck in my head all day


----------



## Suntide (Dec 31, 2021)

I'll be bringing a lot of jazz to this thread


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 31, 2021)

you belong with me - taylor swift
finishing 2021 with bangers from the past :]


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2022)

starting off 2022 with a resurrected classic meme


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2022)

N.O - BTS

I miss the old BTS so so much.. T ^ T


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2022)

_Ghost_ by Fefe Dobson.


----------



## Suntide (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 2, 2022)

One of the BEST Cyphers, in my opinion ;v;


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2022)

This is how I spent New Year’s, lmao (I never even knew this existed!).


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2022)

Tribulation - The Children of the Night


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2022)

this reminds me of Space Land from Mario Party lol, what a jam


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2022)

Chris said:


> _Ghost_ by Fefe Dobson.


Me being tired reading that as Covfefe ghost LOL.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 5, 2022)

Ageage Again - Mitchie M
(I LOVE HYPER SONGS DON'T @ ME)


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2022)

_Beautiful James _by Placebo.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2022)

Ah yes, the only memorable WWE song from when I listened to a bunch of them years ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 7, 2022)

Power Paladin - With the Magic of Windfyre Steel


----------



## Suntide (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Suntide (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

not only one of my new favorite synthwave songs, but prob one of my favorite songs overall. listened to this driving to my brother's house the night of New Years Eve and it was just magical.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2022)

Such a beautiful ending theme.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> not only one of my new favorite synthwave songs, but prob one of my favorite songs overall. listened to this driving to my brother's house the night of New Years Eve and it was just magical.


Sounds pretty dope!


----------



## Plume (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## heckin heck (Jan 10, 2022)

Sweet Bod - Lemon Demon {specifically the slowed down version(closest thing I could find to comic sans)}


----------



## Plume (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 11, 2022)

Deceased - The Blueprints For Madness


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2022)

Mikis Theodorakis/Maria Farantouri - The Ballad of Mauthausen/Six Songs (1966)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 11, 2022)

mr valentine - yaz  carmanli (?)


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2022)

Nox Arcana - Darklore Manor


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 13, 2022)

this performance is my favorite recording of this song~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 13, 2022)

Leave Me Alone - NF


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 13, 2022)

Heavenly.


----------



## milktae (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 14, 2022)

Looking for parking soundtrack


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm listening to the Mami remix of the Tetris theme... I didn't even know this anime existed-


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## vixened (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2022)

I know there are people out there who don't like Huey Lewis and his band bc it's too much like a "bar band" but I've loved their music for years and years. this is a great song, not my favorite of theirs but still good!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know there are people out there who don't like Huey Lewis and his band bc it's too much like a "bar band" but I've loved their music for years and years. this is a great song, not my favorite of theirs but still good!


definitely better than today's frap floating around, so good pick!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## jiny (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2022)

^That's quite a bop!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 16, 2022)

I love it when evil wins.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 19, 2022)

I enjoy dramatically dark lyrics because I'm a dork


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2022)

Joe Satriani - Engines of Creation


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2022)

Sick cover


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2022)

Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Jan 23, 2022)

Dance with me by Deux


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 24, 2022)

Blurry by Puddle of Mudd


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sick ass cover. guy killed it


----------



## Plume (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm obsessed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2022)

Benediction - Scriptures

\m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 28, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2022


----------



## Suntide (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 28, 2022)

When commenting, one song ended and another began.


----------



## milktae (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## skarmoury (Jan 29, 2022)

MadisonBristol said:


> When commenting, one song ended and another began.


omg garbage truck (truck, truck, truck). thanks for reminding me of a little gem! after listening to that, i immediately had to listen to my favorite in the movie, black sheep.
also dumb moment, but i *just* realized this was brie larson singing. brie larson, like captain marvel. it hadn’t clicked in my head since i wasnt too familiar with brie larson’s singing.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2022)

Bell Witch - Mirror Reaper


----------



## milktae (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2022)

there are songs that sends shivers down your spine, and then there are songs that straight up make you freeze with all the shivering. this is one of those songs. what a masterpiece of 80s music.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 31, 2022)

Excuse me for the overabundance of AOT songs on this page, lmaooooo.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 1, 2022)

Shameful by Atreyu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Feb 3, 2022)

tumblr throwback <3


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Feb 3, 2022)

Today I just listened to I Wanna Go by Britney Spears.


----------



## Plume (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Beanz (Feb 4, 2022)

it’s a pretty good song coming from an artist who’s music is getting attention because of tiktok imo. putting this version here because the original’s title isn’t very appropriate. i actually like this, she only has a few songs out but i can tell she’s probably gonna get big. it’s crazy to think that she’s around my age, what am i doing with my life? lol


----------



## vixened (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2022)

forgot about this song for awhile :’)


----------



## Chris (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2022)

Forbidden - Forbidden Evil


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2022)

Gallows - Orchestra of Wolves


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2022)

Cancer Bats - Birthing the Giant


----------



## MadisonBristol (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2022)

Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2022)

I haven't heard this in prob a few years (not even exaggarating) and listening to it now I remember why I used to love it so much


----------



## milktae (Feb 6, 2022)

aye aye aye! WHAT?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2022)

Wolfbrigade - Progression/Regression

I love crust punk. <3


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 6, 2022)

it's so fun and crazy! i wish i found it sooner.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 6, 2022)

Lol, this is king of cringe to look back at, but it’s one of the last videos an old friend shared with me before we stopped hanging out.  It helped get me through a lot of tough times over the years.  Sometimes I listen to it for nostalgia and wonder how they’re doing now.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 6, 2022)

still prob my favorite concert band piece


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2022)

It’s that time again…


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2022)

can't believe this song was released shortly after I turned 4 years old, I remember hearing it so much during my early childhood.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 7, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Feb 7, 2022


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2022)

Genesis - Trespass


----------



## Plume (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2022)

Genesis - Nursery Cryme


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2022)

Mindless Self Indulgence - You'll Rebel to Anything


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 7, 2022)

Daft Pretty Boys - Bad Suns


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 8, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2022)

The Apples in Stereo - Fun Trick Noisemaker


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2022)

Yes - The Yes Album


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2022)

Savage Grace – Master Of Disguise


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2022)

w song


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2022)

this is such a vibe lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes - Fragile

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2022

Job For a Cowboy - Genesis


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2022)

Amazing…


----------



## Psydye (Feb 10, 2022)

Allegaeon - Fragments of Form and Function


----------



## milktae (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2022)

Excellent cover of a Yes classic!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2022)

I prob haven't heard this since like 2005 but I heard it at the supermarket yesterday and it like awakened a memory I forgot I even had lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2022)

This whole album is  when working on a car


----------



## Psydye (Feb 11, 2022)

Sanctuary - Refuge Denied


----------



## milktae (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 12, 2022)

Marillion - Fugazi


----------



## milktae (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## skarmoury (Feb 12, 2022)

ghost rule has been in my mind the whole week.
i like miku's version overall, but her growl was non-existent. len had a good growl, but his chorus was too growl-y at times for me. teto had the best ghost rule growl, fight me.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 12, 2022)

not to sound like an elitist or anything.. but this version is ten times better than the sped up version that was trending on tiktok the other month


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 12, 2022)

wait oh my god okay i had yoasobi in the bg while doing my paper and i didnt know this version of yoru ni kakeru existed? i personally love this a bit more than their original. holy cow it's soft and light but also still holds the emotions from the original. im so thankful to have listened to this


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 13, 2022)

thanks i posted like thrice here today but I keep finding banger after banger after banger
ANYWAY ena-centered song, i am clenching my heart, it’s so good and i love ena wow
maybe i truly am an enanan lovebot

also, i will cry over every the mizuena tandem, their voices together are so good


----------



## milktae (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2022)

Lordi - Lordiversity - Spooky Sextravaganza Spectacular


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2022)

Dope Stars Inc. - ://Neuromance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Pixiebelle (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## duckvely (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2022)

Front 242 - Geography


----------



## Psydye (Feb 15, 2022)

Sister Machine Gun - Sins of the Flesh


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## vinnie (Feb 18, 2022)

As The World Caves In - Matt Maltese


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 18, 2022)

KMFDM - What Do You Know, Deutschland?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2022)

3 Inches of Blood - Advance and Vanquish


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 22, 2022)

Immolation - Acts of God


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 22, 2022)

In The Night by The Weeknd


----------



## milktae (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2022)

Nile - Those Whom The Gods Detest


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2022)

Esoctrilihum - Pandaemorthium (Forbidden Formulas to Awaken the Blind Sovereigns of Nothingness)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2022)

can't believe this song was released when I was 10 years old


----------



## Plume (Feb 24, 2022)

the cornier a wipers song is, the more I adore and feed off of it


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 25, 2022)

Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2022)

Suffocation - Souls to Deny


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2022)

Throwback


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2022)

Sabbat - Dreamweaver


----------



## Shawna (Feb 27, 2022)

I love the distortion


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2022)

Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 27, 2022)

Save The Best For Last by Vanessa Williams

This song is just too beautiful!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 1, 2022)

Comatose by Skillet


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 1, 2022)

Battle of Evermore - Led Zeppelin - how fitting a line too, "_The pain of war cannot exceed the woe of aftermath._"


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2022)

Godsmack - Godsmack


----------



## milktae (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2022)

P.O.D. - Satellite


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2022)

Terrorizer - Darker Days Ahead
It boggles me that so many prefer the debut to these later releases. I honestly consider this one-onwards to be superior!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2022)

Dying Fetus - Destroy the Opposition


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 3, 2022)

I think I might be going crazy after listening to this for an hour straight...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2022)

Visigoth - The Revenant King


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2022)

U.D.O. - Mastercutor


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 4, 2022)

I usually don't listen to too much Metalcore from this era, but I can find a lot of different metal influences in the compositions from this band. At times they sounds like Fear Factory, must be Dino. If I remember, I was pretty much anti-metalcore and breakdowns and stuck to Thrash revival bands during this era.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2022)

^For a long time I just couldn't get into metalcore. Over the years, though, my stance had softened and I actually enjoy a good deal of metalcore bands these days.

Np:
Traveler - Traveler


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

One of my favorite Zelda songs. :]


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2022)

U.D.O. - Dominator


----------



## Psydye (Mar 5, 2022)

Crystal Viper - The Curse of Crystal Viper


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

...Just like yesterday. -_-


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2022)

Crystal Viper - Metal Nation


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 6, 2022)

Wild World - Cat Stevens


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Mar 6, 2022


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 6, 2022)

haven't heard this song in years, I missed it lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2022)

U.D.O. - Rev-Raptor


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Shawna (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks to my friend Ash for introduced me to this.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 8, 2022)

C-R-O-W-N-E-D i have litsnened to it like 5 times now


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2022)

Not feeling the best today so I have The Cure playing in the background while I drink some tea in bed and listen to the rain while checking bell tree.

This song has been playing over and over though.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)

some bruce hornsby stuff :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2022)

Midnight - Satanic Royalty


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 9, 2022)

My favorite K.K. song. ^^


----------



## milktae (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2022)

Edguy - Vain Glory Opera


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 10, 2022)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2022)

goddess.


----------



## Plume (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 11, 2022)

ugh I feel like this would be so fun to do a duet with someone on
(this one and Grainger's _Children's March_ too)

edit: now I'm listening to that one too lol


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cat Game music. XD


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2022)

Edguy - Theater of Salvation


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2022)

Ghost - Impera

New Ghost album!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2022)

Volbeat - Outlaw Gentleman & Shady Ladies


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2022)

As I Lay Dying - Frail Words Collapse


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2022)

A Feast For Crows - Rewritten(according to Spotify, anyway...according to the MMA it's supposed be 'Unwritten' but oh well)


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 14, 2022)

This song:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 14, 2022)

RIP Scott Hall 
I still remember the 90s wrestling games and watching WCW and WWF religiously lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 16, 2022)

great, catchy song, but the lyrics hit a bit too close to home lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2022)

Epica - Consign to Oblivion


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 17, 2022)

Listening to  Sunsetz by CAS again before I get ready for bed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 18, 2022)

Silbermond - Das Beste


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 18, 2022)

After a very long week I am just relaxing


----------



## Plume (Mar 18, 2022)

This album is still as hilarious and wonderful as I remember.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2022)

Black Stone Cherry - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

love me some dark synth


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2022)

Like proto Rammstein in the early 80s


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2022)

Blitzkrieg - A Time of Changes


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 21, 2022)

i know it isn't christmas but honestly?? this song slaps too much to only listen to it during the christmas holidays.


----------



## BakaRina (Mar 21, 2022)

Usually play these types of music when I’m playing games or browsing the internet out of boredom.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Mar 21, 2022)

This gorgeous battle theme from Atelier Ryza won’t leave my mind. It’s just so nostalgic sounding.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Mar 21, 2022)

Just finished listening to the first track of Calliope Mori’s new album. The song is titled “UnAlive”, and is part of an 11-song full album that got released today. Also in the album are Q (her collaboration with Gura) and Graveyard Shift (featuring BOOGEY VOXX). Even if you’re not a DeadBeat (what her fans are called), I think this will be something you will never forget.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2022)

In the midst of a NWoBHM mega marathon! Currently on:

Saxon - Wheels of Steel


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## tessa grace (Mar 22, 2022)

Goodbye to Rock You - Tuyu


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2022)

I unironically love listening to this lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2022)

Uriah Heep - Very 'Eavy, Very 'Umble


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hollywood by Madonna


----------



## Plume (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

Like A Virgin by Madonna


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2022)

I've never really played MP3 so I haven't heard this theme, I feel like it's a perfect theme song for Waluigi


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 24, 2022)

Compilation of music from the taverns throughout The Witcher 3 game


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

i haven't heard this song in years omg


----------



## Mikaiah (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Mar 26, 2022)

I haven’t heard this musician until today, but this album really is something else.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2022)

Alice in Chains - Facelift


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2022)

Uriah Heep - Demons and Wizards

Love this album! One of the 70's' best.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 27, 2022)

Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 27, 2022)

Fu Manchu - We Must Obey


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2022)

Dark Tranquillity - Character


----------



## sigh (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2022)

The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2022)

my childhood lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2022)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


Love me some Necro! Didn't know Johny Tardy collaborated w/ him...awesome! \m/


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 29, 2022)

Psydye said:


> Love me some Necro! Didn't know Johny Tardy collaborated w/ him...awesome! \m/


Yeah that was a cool album. Necro tried to get Jeff Becerra from Possessed for a guest feature as well, but it didn't happen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Mar 29, 2022

idk where this came from but now I'm listening to metallica lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

One of the reasons why I want to play the original/first AC is because of this song. XD


----------



## Beanz (Mar 29, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> One of the reasons why I want to play the original/first AC is because of this song. XD


may i suggest that you listen to this: (TW if you don’t like loud noises)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 29, 2022)

Beanz said:


> may i suggest that you listen to this:


Oh my god, it's beautiful. 
(This is one of the rare instances that I'm not being sarcastic. XD)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 29, 2022)

I love this cover so much!


----------



## Neb (Mar 30, 2022)

This remix almost sounds like it’s actually from the game’s soundtrack.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 30, 2022)

A Sega Genesis remix of Camel by Camel (which is of course associated with Ankha Zone). It sounds really good!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2022)

love this one and dalida's italian version the best tbh


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 31, 2022)

Eh? the video's unavailable? but I'm listening to it now...
k reposted the link, it should be good now


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 31, 2022)

always looking for new awesome synthwave songs to listen to


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 31, 2022)

I love this remix so much.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 31, 2022)

Sometimes I just listen to this because it sounds fancy and cute!!! MY BROTHER CALLED IT 5 MINUTE CRAFTS MUSIC OMG


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2022)

Hypocrisy - Hypocrisy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2022)

this song came out like 3 years ago and I just heard it for the first time a month or so ago. now it's one of my favorite modern pop songs xD

edit: wow almost 4 years ago, how have I been living under a rock for this long lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2022)

Insomnium - One for Sorrow


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 2, 2022)

I keep remembering songs I sang with the choir in college and I think this is prob my favorite one that we sang


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Who would've known?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm so glad this exists. XD


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

New seasons soon.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Vogue by Madonna. I’ve been listening to a lot of Madonna lately.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2022)

^I ****ing LOVE Riot!! <3

Hypocrisy - The Arrival


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 5, 2022)

My new favorite song


----------



## Psydye (Apr 5, 2022)

Mercenary - The Hours That Remain

Beautiful album! <3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2022)

The game is terrible, but the music is


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2022)

Death - Human


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm currently listening to the rain on my window. It's one of those super peaceful rains that doesn't overwhelm but simply says "here I am". - As far as music...I recently consumed the entire new RHCP album 'Unlimited Love' several times. It has quickly become one of my favorite new albums, and definitely one of my favorite Peppers albums.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2022)

Morbid Angel - Domination


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2022)

this song has that stereotypical weird 70s sound but it's so catchy lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Lately I've been listening to a lot of Camel by Camel remixes. I could really do without the Ankha Zone clips, though... I find this 8-bit remix in particular to be very good.


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Apr 6, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I'm so glad this exists. XD


omg that’s hilarious


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 7, 2022)

I feel like everyone who posts on here listens to some kind of video game music all day. xD I am listening to Endless Love by Lionel Richie & Diana Ross.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> I feel like everyone who posts on here listens to some kind of video game music all day. xD I am listening to Endless Love by Lionel Richie & Diana Ross.



Eh, it's more like a combination of metal music, anime music, k-pop music, video game music, and other, random songs that people post (the anime music is me  ).

I need to check that song out.  I'm a fan of Lionel Richie's music.


----------



## Plume (Apr 7, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2022)

Nightrage - Insidious


----------



## vinnie (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 7, 2022)

"Ghost of a Rose" --Blackmore's Night


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2022)

love me some classic 80s movie themes


----------



## Psydye (Apr 8, 2022)

Death - Symbolic


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2022)

Lmao, the song is good, but the visuals for this is the definition of "WTF IS HAPPENING?!?"


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2022)

Vader - Necropolis


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2022)

Soilwork - Steelbath Suicide


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## skarmoury (Apr 12, 2022)

a little backstory of the song i'm listening to.

yesterday i was at a new japanese milktea cafe with friends and the cafe was playing a theme song on repeat while showing the menu on the overhead TV. it was a really familiar song, and i then realized it was a vocaloid song? im pretty sure it was Irony by Scop. it was a song i was really into like a decade ago about hardships and demotivation and just wanting to give up. pretty _ironic_ to play it in a happy little milktea shop, but i'm betting whoever chose that song either didnt know what it meant or thought that none of the customers would know the song anyway. i feel pretty proud that i do know the song though, and while i knew the message, i can't deny that it's a cute song if you didn't know the lyrics.

here's the sub version if anyone fancies listening to the song; the original version in is nicovideo (linked in the yt desc)


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 12, 2022)

Right now I am listening to the new episode of Mark, Bob, and Wades podcast Distractible.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## ellarella (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2022)

Battle Beast - Battle Beast


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Ichiban (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## cya (Apr 14, 2022)

More & More - TWICE


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2022)

Anthrax - Worship Music


----------



## Psydye (Apr 15, 2022)

Obituary - Cause of Death


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

This video was released on my 13th birthday, interesting.


----------



## Plume (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

Another Camel by Camel/Ankha Zone remix XP


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Saylor (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 15, 2022)

This song is starting to drive me insane.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)

TBT timed puzzle clues are like,


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2022)

Obituary - The End Complete


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 16, 2022)

I forgot how banger this album was. Probably their best as of now


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

This fantastical metal cover of K.K. Folk.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 16, 2022)

Entombed - Uprising

Gotta love how original Entombed's sound was, especially in these later albums. Death metal gone rock 'n' roll!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2022)

Grave - Into the Grave


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2022)

Slugdge - Born of Slime


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 18, 2022)

I was listening to the K.K. folk and K.K. Jongara ones earlier.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 18, 2022)

^LOVE that album! One of their best!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 18, 2022)

girls - royal & the serpent (ft. phem)


----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2022)

De La Soul - 3 Feet High and Rising


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2022)

Avatar - The Black Waltz


----------



## Azzy (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Precious Little Diamond - Fox the Fox


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 19, 2022)

Nocturnus - The Key


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## AtomicNyx (Apr 20, 2022)

"Thats Hilarious" by Charlie Puth


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2022)

Soilwork - The Living Infinite


----------



## Seastar (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

I remember when my brothers showed me this song back in 2014, man the nostalgia hit harder than the moon in the sky.  Even if I don't play FNaF anymore, I still like the song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 20, 2022)

I gotta say, I'm not surprised.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 20, 2022)

This is too good!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2022)

Tool - AEnima


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 21, 2022)

This very interesting Tetris cover. It actually sounds pretty good!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)

this is so bad it's good


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2022)

I don't even watch nor care about One Piece, but this is my favorite ending from that show, lmao.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 24, 2022)

okay but this actually sounds amazing


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## TurnipBell20 (Apr 26, 2022)

Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2022)

this actually sounds incredible I might cry


----------



## Plume (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2022





Excellent USPM.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2022)

just vibing to this for a while


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Apr 28, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2022


----------



## Azzy (Apr 28, 2022)

Madd's music is awesome. Like, I waited a _year_ for one of her TikTok clips to become an official song.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Ichiban (Apr 28, 2022)

pretty good


----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## oddbear (Apr 29, 2022)

I Wanna Be Yours - Arctic Monkeys (i have it saved as an MP3 file on my 3ds)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm listening to a bunch of FNF covers on a shuffled playlist, but this is the one I'm currently listening to as I'm typing this:





(it's actually one of my favorite FNF covers, I like the characters selected and the way the voices transitions well together)
(actually can I take back what I said? The way Tricky started singing right after Beepie is a little jarring)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Apr 30, 2022)

I thought that the beginning 5 seconds sounded familiar and I spent a good 40 minutes or so looking for where I might have heard it, and I think it's that prep room that you go to before facing the _final_ final boss from kirby triple deluxe:


Spoiler










also now that I'm going back through the rest of the triple deluxe ost I've realized that there are a LOT of great tracks in there


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2022)

Venti said:


>


Did you start watching Inuyasha?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2022)

Lady Timpani said:


> Did you start watching Inuyasha?



No not yet, I just like the songs from it.  Probably won't start it until I finish Naruto Shippuden, lmao.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 1, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 1, 2022


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 1, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

Spoiler: Holy cow, more FNF










Edit: Admittedly, something much better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2022)

okay but why does this slap so hard


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 1, 2022)

^ Something tells me you've been watching Poofesure lately, but I can't say anything 'cause I have too. XD

I think I vaguely remember listening to this a couple years ago.


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

sang this three and a half years ago in college and it's still one of my favorite pieces I've ever performed in a group. this particular performance is simply lovely.


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

This is actually a really good cover!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2022)

I wanted to hear the block plaza music slowed down but this is kinda a vibe actually


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

^ I love slowed + reverb music!! Which is, coincidentally, what I'm listening to. And it's FNF, go figure.


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

I keep listening to FNF covers of Crucify and I don't know why. So far I've heard Ruv, Tabi, and Whitty sing it with Taki.


----------



## milktae (May 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 2, 2022)

This epic Zelda remix!


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 2, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (May 3, 2022)

Lonely rolling star- katamari damacy:





nooooo i didn't want it to paste the ad


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> Lonely rolling star- katamari damacy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang, now this is a beat I can get down to.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2022)

It's a rainy day here in the Poconos...perfect for some doom metal.


----------



## Plume (May 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

Gimme More - Britney Spears


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2022)




----------



## allainah (May 4, 2022)

such a vibe


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Chris (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2022)

Went to a playlist of all the hourly songs and the nostalgia is already getting to me.


----------



## Midoriya (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 6, 2022)

I remember my friend brought this CD to school and broke the CD into pieces lol He didn't like it and went on a whole rant about why Sepultura sucks now and how The Cure's Bloodflowers was a better album at the time. A few weeks later he bought the Morbid Visions reissue that had Bestial Devastation and brought it to school. The reissue had a booklet with photos of when the band was death metal, and He was like: "You See, Sepultura was a Death Metal band". lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

I downloaded this song on my blackberry in December of 2011, talk abt a throwback


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 6, 2022)

the crispiness of this soundtrack still baffles me lol
I'm so glad they took the OG soundtrack and remastered it, it sounds awesome


----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2022)




----------



## dizzy bone (May 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 8, 2022


----------



## honeyaura (May 8, 2022)

Skyrim Ambience. Over a decade later, and still amazing.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## allainah (May 8, 2022)




----------



## vinnie (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)

I'm gonna spend the next 24 hours learning how to play all of these lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

I'll be 54 years old and still vibing to this soundtrack lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 9, 2022)

It's actually been a while since I've listened to this remix!


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2022)




----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2022)

I don't know why, but i always tend to listen to splatoon music when I draw. Especially this track:


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 12, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 12, 2022


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## savvistyles (May 12, 2022)

Love Again - Elephante & SABAI


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 12, 2022)

RIP Trevor


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 13, 2022)

I linked this to my partner who said listening to it felt like being in a cd rom game and now I am appreciating it in new ways


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2022)

why are all the Animal Crossing 9pm themes such a bop lol


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)

It's a switch between these two songs:


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)

if you can have old lady crushes this is mine.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Chris (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2022)

Excellent experimental rock from the 60's.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 14, 2022)

I'm listening to FNF covers on a shuffled playlist, this is the one that's playing as I'm typing this:


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

Y'know what, I'm not surprised.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


Didn't realize there was an offshoot band of Absu! Awesome. 

	Post automatically merged: May 15, 2022


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)

I'm listening to a slowed + reverb cover of Camel by Camel (but it's associated with Ankha Zone). I think it's good, but I'm not putting the video here because it has a part of _that_ animation. TwT


----------



## paleogamer11 (May 15, 2022)

Just listened to Cam Steady’s Dislyte cypher, the Ultimate Smash Cypher by NerdOut! with 90 people in it, and Shwabadi’s Otaku International Rap Cypher (mainly because it had StarGirlKyu in it).


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2022)

I really like this group's music, maybe I should find a greatest hits CD of theirs


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Saylor (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## tessa grace (May 15, 2022)

Rly Don't Care - Chloe Moriondo


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (May 15, 2022)

I never played Sonic Unleashed or any other Sonic game but the song slaps.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)

Banger! \m/

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2022


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)

Another slowed + reverb song, this one is the Camel by Camel instrumental (or Zone Ankha, like it says in the title.)


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

this is one of my favorite (if not my favorite) music tracks in Mario Kart 64 and this remaster is  perfect


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)

Guess it's been quite the music day for me!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 16, 2022)




----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 17, 2022)

Right now I am listening to the Audio Book for Master and Apprentice by Claudia Gray which is a really good Star Wars novel if you like the partnership between Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan.

It has background sounds, music from the John Williams Score and the Narrator changes his voice to doo each character and if you didn’t know it wasn’t the movie you would think it was Liam Neeson and Ewen McGregor.

It is such a nice book to get lost in.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2022)




----------



## tessa grace (May 18, 2022)

With all the music (ahem mitski) I've been listening to recently I'm starting to realize I'm falling back into my sad indie girl era


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2022)

While working, lol.


----------



## Plume (May 18, 2022)

I'm on a type o kick lately I guess


----------



## allainah (May 18, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (May 18, 2022)

tyler the creator sampled this song, its now my favourite!


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (May 18, 2022)

I'm listening to the whole album, Home Sweet Head by O-Positive. My uncle was in this band, and I found the album for sale today. My dad convinced me to listen to it after I told him.


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 18, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 18, 2022


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 18, 2022)

>


----------



## vinnie (May 18, 2022)




----------



## allainah (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2022)

I heard this song on one of the reality shows that I watch and it’s catchy.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (May 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (May 19, 2022)

been working thru this video for about a week now, it's practically become a podcast


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 19, 2022)

recently a lot of Lana Del Rey 
- Doin Time 
- Stargirl Interlude
- Radio 
- Groupie Love 
- High by the Beach 
- National Anthem


----------



## moonbyu (May 19, 2022)

owata-p had no reason to go so hard on a song that allegedly has no meaning, but he did, and i cannot thank him enough!


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## vixened (May 20, 2022)

goodbye - bo burnham


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)

my mom got this album on CD back in 2010 when it was brand new and we must've listened to it over a hundred times in her car. this takes me back to when I was in 6th grade, somehow I still remember all these words too lol.


----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)

^Avenged Sevenfold is a band I need to re-visit. I didn't care for their first 3 albums at the time so haven't bothered w/ them since. However, perhaps their later albums are better. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## Plume (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Romaki (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)

Rick Dees & His Cast Of Idiots - Disco Duck 

played on this radio channel and it's not even good, most corny stuff to exist lmao


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

Don't be fooled, this is indeed a Friday Night Funkin' song.


----------



## Parkai (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Chrysopal (May 21, 2022)

It's A Great Day To Be Alive- Travis Tritt (in my head)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 21, 2022)

Replace every JoJo character with TBT's craziest, noisiest, bizzare-est members and there you have the opening to the TBT anime,
"CRAZY NOISY BIZZARE TREE"


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Saylor (May 22, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 22, 2022)

the orchestra performed this last night and I didn't get to actually watch/listen much because I was working the back stage, but it sounded amazing even from back there so I'm listening to it on Spotify now. what a wonderful piece of music.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

I think I posted this exact same song the other day. 





Not this one, though.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2022)

man i need more beets lps and stuff.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

I listened to three different Carol Roll covers, this one is probably my favorite.


Spoiler


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

This is probably one of my favorite Zavodila covers.


Spoiler: Friday Night Funkin'


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

Pretty sure I posted about this song before, but regardless I find it nostalgic and calming.


----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

This is such a bop, what the heck.
(And yes, this is indeed Friday Night Funkin'.)





And this just played as I was typing this. XP


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)

I find this song to be a tad bit annoying, but it's Tetris-themed so I don't mind as much.


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Chris (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 24, 2022)

This is so good (even if it's very repetitive), maybe I'll boot up Wii Sports Resort and play Swordplay Showdown.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 25, 2022)

Just like yesterday.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2022)

Brenda Lee - Here Comes That Feeling


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Flicky (May 26, 2022)

Working on some art, so out comes the relaxing music....


----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 26, 2022


----------



## Autumn247 (May 26, 2022)

an old favorite I forgot about until the other day when I was looking through some of my old YouTube playlists 

Memories by Within Temptation


----------



## tessa grace (May 26, 2022)

Ugh im obsessed


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)

Post automatically merged: May 26, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Plume (May 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2022)

Perfect for a rainy day in the mountains.


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 27, 2022)

I'm listening to the 30 min version of the able sisters music from new leaf lmaoooo

	Post automatically merged: May 27, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


>


this is also a bop


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (May 27, 2022)

The Fragile by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

Patrick Hernandez - Born To Be Alive 

came on the radio so bad lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)




----------



## milktae (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## allainah (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (May 28, 2022)

The new Harry Styles album, almost on repeat, I _really_ liked it


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 28, 2022)

my favorite Bruce Hornsby song <333


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2022)

new release!  How did they know what I was watching?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 29, 2022)

We got a banger here


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2022)

Elton John - Blue Eyes


----------



## milktae (May 30, 2022)

obsessed w harry’s house


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 30, 2022)

Saw this in my YouTube recommendations and it's actually pretty good??


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ForgottenT (May 31, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					tidal.com


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2022)

Been on a drone kick lately.


----------



## Psydye (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay but this is actually pretty good, I just wish it were a bit longer TwT


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 2, 2022)

Spoiler: Friday Night Funkin'


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 2, 2022)

Diary of Jane by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 3, 2022)

Tears Don’t Fall by Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm ready to get inside my talking car and go and solve a mystery.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2022)

Bro, what even is this.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 3, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2022)

They keep releasing songs of the shows I'm watching.  <33333


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)

Throwback time.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2022)

I've been waiting for this for a few months and it was finally released today! it sounds so good lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mortuary Drape - All The Witches Dance


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 5, 2022)

Avril Lavigne - Complicated


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 6, 2022)

On loop


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2022)

this is one of my all time favorite Disney movies but somehow I haven't seen it in like over a decade. I should watch it again soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2022)

Love this band so much! Ultra melodic power metal at its best.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 7, 2022)

Witchaven - Tortured Life


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 7, 2022)

for a game about running gingerbread cookies, the OST's a bop


----------



## Psydye (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## WriterofWritings (Jun 9, 2022)

Manjushage -- by Mafumafu


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

i haven't played HHP in forever, I should play it again sometime


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

okay but why is this such a vibe


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2022)

Love this album.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 11, 2022)

I love this game so much and the soundtrack is top notch, this is one of my favorite tracks


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)

DOMO ARIGATO MR ROBOTO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2022)

Metal af.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)

In a prog mood today.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2022



Psydye said:


>


classic Genesis right there


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

I don't know why I'm still listening to this, I'm still gonna be playing Swordplay Showdown to get the last stamp


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)

Chris Squire is easily one of my all-time favorite bassists, right up there w/ Les Claypool and Flea.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jun 16, 2022)

i randomly starting thinking about this song during school.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

I love slowed + reverb songs, as soon I saw this in my recommendations I got so excited 







	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 18, 2022)

I absolutely love this theme


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 18, 2022)

One of, if not, my favorite songs from Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 18, 2022)

Totally not listening to this at almost 12 am my time because for some reason I am still awake and am dancing around


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 20, 2022)

After putting so many hours lately with this game, I love this theme whenever I take the alt path in the game and this level appears.


----------



## smudge.e (Jun 20, 2022)

Camelot by skating Polly


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2022)

yamapiii <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

I've prob posted this before but it's so good sdhfksjdhfjks


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 20, 2022)

throwback to 12 y.o. me in 2012 listening to the Halo 2 soundtrack every single day lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (Jun 21, 2022)

(been on a slow jazz mood)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 21, 2022)

Kanade's solo version is the best version of Cutlery and no one can tell me otherwise


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 21, 2022)

Both of these have been playing in my head recently, so needed to listen to them.

Mob Psycho 100 season III is coming soon!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm listening to the instrumental of Camel by Camel by Sandy Marton.
It's technically the _Ankha Zone_ version, but the only difference is that the song is a bit shorter.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)

Never played Rhythm Heaven before, but this is a pretty good remix.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 23, 2022)

"We all need our time in Hell"


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2022


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jun 24, 2022)

DWARF >:O


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm listening to the Mario Party 1 soundtrack with my N64 midi tool. it's not 100% accurate but it sounds pretty close.

also tried having a listen to the SM64 soundtrack with this tool and it sounds awful lol idk why


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Some slowed + reverb songs.


Spoiler: Examples


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 24, 2022)

Right now I'm listening to a metal cover of Camel by Camel. I'm not gonna share it though because the thumbnail has Ankha in a pretty suggestive outfit and position.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CPTAnnaII (Jun 25, 2022)

We've been listening to Tiny Desks all morning~
My favorites are Tank and the Bangas, Ssing Ssing, and Anderson Paak and the Free Nationals!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm listening to Tomodachi Life OST's, this is the one that's currently playing right now:


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2022)

Testament - Titans of Creation


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2022)

was looking at the track listing for the Alice in Chains album Dirt and I saw this one, I almost forgot abt this song but I'm so glad I was reminded


----------



## moronic (Jun 27, 2022)

gorillaz - kids with guns


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

I like the addition of K.K. Slider singing part of the song. : P


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2022)

Listening to this banger again.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2022)

ive been looking for the name of this piece since like 2015 omg I love it sm


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2022)

_Kakashi... my man, want to race?_


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jun 30, 2022)

this is one of the best "girl from ipanema" covers i've heard omg


----------



## Plume (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2022)

Sick Riffs. slower groovier ND


----------



## Plume (Jul 1, 2022)

demon i am and face i peel <3

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 1, 2022)

Banger


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2022)

ahhhh these guys are my #1 johnnys boys.. idc if they disbanded they are <3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2022)

A little something for them cloudy morning walks.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2022)

Acid Bath - Bleed me an Ocean


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2022)

I'm contemplating looking up the sheet music for this on IMSLP so I can practice it. I haven't consistently practiced piano since I graduated in May 2021, because I've come to associate it with nonstop stress, sadness, and anxiety, which is really unfortunate because I love playing piano. It's one of my passions, and it's my profession. I really want to get back into it. There's another piece I want to start practicing but it's so intimidating, I think it would be a bit much to just jump right into it atm. Starting with a lovely Brahms intermezzo would be better I think.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)

prob my favorite minigame theme in MP1 besides The Mushroom Forest and The Wide Wide Ocean


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I listen to this song every day now


----------



## Psydye (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

Pretty much what I was listening to earlier but remix version. :v Despite playing WSR Basketball I still can't take my mind off of Swordplay Showdown.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I can't stop listening to this


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm actually listening to _We Don't Talk About Bruno_, haha.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 5, 2022)

Decided to branch out with Wii Sports Resort OSTs and found this gem. It's so relaxing.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Jul 5, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 5, 2022)

Banger


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)

One of my favorite Tomodachi Life songs


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## mouthrat (Jul 7, 2022)

looking out for you - joy again
spotify link

i love this song with my whole heart


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 7, 2022)

(I miss playing this game soo much!! Its so fun! Way better than the ds Mario imo lol)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 8, 2022)

This album is good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2022)

Been having this on repeat all day


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 9, 2022)

My favourite song!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2022)

this is my favorite music track in SimCity and idk why lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 9, 2022)

good singer. absolutely blunt lyrics. screaming fits perfectly for the song.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

So far I'm 20 minutes in


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

(Also listening to Camel by Camel right now because . . . The above remix is like 2 minutes long, haha.)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2022)

Looking forward to the new album!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 9, 2022)

More Tomodachi Life OSTs :v


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 10, 2022)

Love the 60s and 70s music even though I'm 32!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm practically in love with this TL song, too bad it's only Japanese-exclusive


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 10, 2022)

Never been a big Justin Bieber fan but this is one of the few songs of his I really love


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2022)

I was looking for this.  Finally found it!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2022)

been listening to a lot of comfort-ish songs and i keep on coming back to this


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 11, 2022)

One of my favourite K.K. songs, this remix is epic!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 11, 2022)

My favorite Zelda song


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## skarmoury (Jul 13, 2022)

im so cheesy


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 13, 2022)

This is _another_ indication of how obscure my taste in music is. I’ll listen to pretty much anything, although, I do have my preferences. I like this artist, though.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2022)

3AM soundtrack lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I just found this gem, which seems to be a mix of the Hyrule Field theme and the main Zelda theme


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## slzzpz (Jul 13, 2022)

A meeting we're having at work. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Parkai (Jul 14, 2022)

this is the best song ever recorded, no changing my mind


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)

I've never watched Dr. Stone and don't intend to, but this ED is pretty amazing still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2022)

couldn't resist


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 14, 2022)

I've listened to this song for almost 2 hours now-


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 14, 2022)

oh?? actual banger?


----------



## Plume (Jul 14, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 15, 2022)

I had a good job and I left (yee)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2022)

_Special move... Violet Flash._


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## vixened (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 16, 2022)

*Amazing* song regardless of the edgy edits


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2022)

_



_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 16, 2022)

I've been shamelessly listening to this all day, too bad it's not on YouTube though. 


Spoiler: It's on Reddit . . . And Friday Night Funkin' :v





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/poofesure/comments/vio15y


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2022)

Ayyyy, post #23,000


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 17, 2022)

Want some “quiet” or calmer spooky music











This speaks to me too tonight, iunno






I was listening to NL 4am then i fell asleep


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 17, 2022)

This course is a nightmare, but I like the song. :v


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Jul 17, 2022)

going through my mom's playlist and finding the greatest songs ever


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2022)

The GBA has no reason to sound this good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## LunaRover (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 22, 2022)

Fell asleep to Wet Hands (Minecraft) yesterday

Listening to this now ‘cause it’s hip and this song is just associated with Yoshida for me since I saw some funky AMV. Miss that feeling of driving and seeing the streetlights at night


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)

I cleared Balance Boat on Expert difficulty too quickly, and I wanted to hear the song more :v


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2022)

The sound of madness in my head! @.@


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 23, 2022)

One of my favorite K.K. songs


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Parkai (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## oddbear (Jul 25, 2022)

Trench by twenty one pilots. over and over.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 28, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Dim (Aug 2, 2022)

Saw these guys live earlier this year :0


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 2, 2022)

such a good album


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Aug 3, 2022)

I’m listening to sleep meditation music. This, to be specific:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Shasaur (Aug 3, 2022)

Brown noise:


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2022)

This album is bit more hip hop or trip hop influenced industrial metal. But man it makes a good soundtrack for driving in the afternoon.


----------



## allainah (Aug 3, 2022)

some crystal castles


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2022)

The first song of these two is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Aug 4, 2022)

Right now I am listening to Markiplier’s Playlist of him, Bob and Wade play The Forest…soo I have 3 grown men yelling and laughing in my ears.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2022)

Manilla Road Worship


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Asarena (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 8, 2022)

One of my favorite songs, my title is a quote from this


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 8, 2022)

I never thought I would care for Misfits without Danzig but tbh I can jam to this album


----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2022)

Mood.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 8, 2022)

Plume said:


> I never thought I would care for Misfits without Danzig but tbh I can jam to this album


Those 2 Graves albums are a guilty pleasure lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2022)

"The rule of the wind is to never get beat."


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 9, 2022)

Pre Godflesh. Probably the heavier versions.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)

Can't wait for season 3 coming soon!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)

One of my favorite Sonic songs, even after all these years.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## GreenOctagons (Aug 11, 2022)

Mine is The Tide is High - Atomic Kitten.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Plainbluetees (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 12, 2022)

this is the album that Stadium Rave (aka the Jellyfish Jam music) comes from, the other songs are highkey a bop too lol. though I do generally enjoy techno music, as long as it's not super upbeat


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 13, 2022)

Good old Trout Mask Replica. Never fell completely in love with it but relly enjoyed it since the start


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Aug 13, 2022)

Dreams by The Cranberries


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 13, 2022)

Dancing on Quicksand by Bad Suns :>


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 14, 2022)

Swimming in the Moonlight - Bad Suns :3


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## apeisland (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Aug 15, 2022)

i feel like such an oldhead listening to this lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## allainah (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 17, 2022)

This was an instant prog classic when it dropped honestly


----------



## Drawdler (Aug 17, 2022)

Minecraft - Volume Alpha

edit: New post was on an old page didnt realise this was double post sorry


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 17, 2022)

Listening to this while playing ACNH is honestly one of the best music + game combos I’ve experienced


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 17, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


>


I could have Forest Temple on repeat for 10 years. I think I probably had it for 20 years at this point 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 17, 2022


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)

I love this track tbh, it's so well composed.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## imorileo (Aug 18, 2022)

Currently listening to A Gathering on 57th by the Paper Kites


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)

Not a fan of Persona, but the music is good.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Asarena (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 19, 2022)

Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 19, 2022)

I will binge Radiohead this weekend

I haven’t listened to their whole albums before pleaseee don’t tell my friend or anyone lol!!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)

Personal Favorite Covers | AmaLee  

Playlist on YouTube.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## BetsySundrop (Aug 23, 2022)

Checking to see if I remember how to imbed youtube vid (probably not). Really old george benson - Breezin.
After the cheesy 70s intro (20 sec), it always reminds me of animal crossing...no idea why.

If the youtube imbed doesn't work, feel free to pass on any tips, lol, as I always forget....


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)

Man, I love nature-themed black metal! So much better than the Satanic stuff.


----------



## Asarena (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Asarena (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## vixened (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2022)

Headspace - Lewis Capaldi


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## al-tirah (Aug 25, 2022)

Find You by Ruelle


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Gem of Paradise (Aug 26, 2022)

Villain by Bella Poarch


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2022)

Chillin' vibes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## al-tirah (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 29, 2022)

MIC Drop - BTS


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## You got mail! (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Newbiemayor (Aug 30, 2022)

Olly murs dance with me tonight


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 30, 2022)

Torture Killer - Dead Inside EP


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## al-tirah (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Sep 1, 2022)

Disappointing album but these songs are great:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## al-tirah (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## teebeans (Sep 1, 2022)

John Mayer - Wild Blue


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)

Hello everyone, I'm Madara, and welcome... to Madara Shippuden.


----------



## Plume (Sep 2, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2022)

Ichiraku's Ramen Shop: The Ending


----------



## Gene. (Sep 3, 2022)

With the Out of the Woods event tomorrow, I couldn't help myself...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2022)

It may not be anywhere near Halloween yet but I'm already in the spirit of it. Seriously, I freaking LOVE this time of year!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## heisenbarold (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## heisenbarold (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## heisenbarold (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## heisenbarold (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Bellsinthegalaxy2012 (Sep 6, 2022)

Summertime - my chemical romance


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 8, 2022)

Nina by crumb (best band ever listen to them!! psychedelic rock kinda stuff)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Parkai (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 8, 2022)

an op so good it practically brings me to tears


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Gene. (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 13, 2022)

Stream it c:<​


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2022


----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 13, 2022)

Spoiler: Camel by Camel


----------



## Plume (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 14, 2022)

Spoiler: splatoon 3 music spoiler maybe??












	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2022



Spoiler: splatoon 3 music spoiler maybe??


----------



## Plume (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Sep 16, 2022


----------



## DJ-Mika (Sep 16, 2022)

OST of a PS2 game called "Stretch Panic"; incredibly _strange_ little game but at least some of the music is cool lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2022)

Rammstein - Amerika


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 17, 2022)

Still can't play Wii Party so this is the closest thing to it :,)


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 17, 2022)

gotta be my favorite minigame music in the whole game lol


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2022)

This song is so ****ing good.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## vixened (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2022)

Checking out the new Behemoth.


----------



## MiraForceOne (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## oddbear (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Drawdler (Sep 20, 2022)

black midi played two unreleased songs in their recent shows I’m obsessing. They changed the names so they might switch again but they’re called:

Falling / Askance
Doctor Murphy / Magician


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2022)

I'm not normally a fan of rap songs, but this is


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 21, 2022)

Every song on this soundtrack slaps


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2022)

Been waiting for this


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2022)

Banger


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2022)

Midoriya said:


>


The DK rap... arguably one of the greatest opening songs for any video game ever


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)

Now that Spooktober is here it's time for some horror jams:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2022)

While it lasts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 4, 2022)

Haven't gotten very far in the game but this is probably my favorite song so far


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 6, 2022)

Dreaming Chuchu never gets old  One of my favorite Miku songs! I LOVE THE SEKAI VERSION!!!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Oct 8, 2022)

I've listened to the whole album today as I was online and this is one of my favorite songs from it


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 8, 2022)

i love alex g


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 9, 2022)

Their darkest album. Perfect for those cool Fall nights.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 9, 2022)

ASHAMED THAT the only band in Project Sekai that I don't listen to is Leo Need because I thought they were generic and not very good but OMG HOW HAVE I SLEPT ON THEM??? I LOVE THEM NOW!! PEAKY PEAKY IS SOOO GOOD


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2022)

Anaal Nathrakh - Eschaton

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2022)

The amount of TBT I have right now.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 11, 2022)

imma


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 13, 2022)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/crustangel%2F03-the-star-um
​


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 13, 2022)

Dance Orchestra really should be like a flagship Wonderlands X Showtime song! Its literally everything they stand for in music and lyrics. I hope they give it a 2DMV eventually because its so good to just be a shadow drop with no 3DMV!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2022)

Excellent heavy psych.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## bigjackson (Oct 16, 2022)

Saint Pablo - Kanye West _*(probably very different than any other of the responses)*_


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 18, 2022)

i always find myself coming to this song every now and then.
r.i.p nujabes <3


----------



## milktae (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2022)

this song is so


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 19, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice listening while driving to work.


----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 23, 2022)

Starkiller base by SOAP! On repeat for the last 3 days. Now if only I knew the lyrics


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## milktae (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Sweet Nothing - Taylor Swift


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2022)

great song, singer, and record.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2022)

I've listened to this like 4 times already, there are some things that could be improved but I love this lmaooo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Neb (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2022)

This is actually a pretty good song for Halloween, lol.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2022)

Also good Halloween music, lol.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 30, 2022)

Ma'am this song slaps


----------



## Plume (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 31, 2022)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN FRIENDS **THEY RELEASED THE FULL VERSION OF VAMPIRE TODAY AND I HAVE LISTENED TO IT LIKE 20 TIMESSSSS




*


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## You got mail! (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 2, 2022)

It's been a while since I listened to this song (both in the game and while on YouTube) but is still a good song. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2022)

I've been listening to this for 44 minutes now lol






(listening to it at work)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

I miss playing Wii Party but I really like this song too


----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 4, 2022)

i lose my mind when this plays


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2022)

at this rate we can have the entire thriller album recreated with the sm64 soundfont lmaooo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2022)

Blasting at full volume.  I think you can guess what I'm going to be watching next!


----------



## vixened (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2022)

Probably the best Deathcore album along with Divine Heresy


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2022)

”Skyrim Theme” (Jonathon Young metal/rock cover).
only issue is that it’s not long enough lol


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2022)

big 2013 vibes


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

some new synthwave stuff :>


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Nov 12, 2022)

MINORI'S VOICE ACTRESS ACTUALLY MAKES ORIGINAL MUSIC???? I NEVER KNEW THIS AND IT IS THE BESTTTTTTTTT #bestsekaicharacter


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2022)

When I first heard this, I somehow immediately felt nostalgic. Now when I listen to it it reminds me that, despite all the controversy, I still really enjoyed Sword and Shield nonetheless. I hope I feel the same come Scarlet and Violet!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 13, 2022)

I'm listening to Miitopia OSTs and this is the one that's currently playing - So many of the battle themes are really good and The Sky Scraper is no exception.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2022)

been thinkin abt this album a lot lately


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2022)

"Power... OVERFLOWING!!!"


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2022)

I FOUND IT LMAOOO


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm not much of a rap person but man this song just hits different


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)

I just discovered one of my favorite bands has released a new album! Checking it out now


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Fallen-Reaper-Scythe (Nov 24, 2022)

Addict from Hazbin Hotel..


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)

Iron Maiden - The Book of Souls


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Elodie (Nov 25, 2022)

KK Disco...

Surprisingly catchy. I blame Cheri!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Nov 26, 2022)

For such an underrated game, the soundtrack is outstanding.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## vinnie (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2022


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## gigii (Nov 27, 2022)

​


----------



## milktae (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## vixened (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Nov 28, 2022)

this song makes me want to save up for a switch + new horizons.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 29, 2022)

A.I. is getting good for Karaoke night lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2022)

god I miss old minecraft music


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Gem of Paradise (Dec 1, 2022)

The quiet of my room at night and my space heater running


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2022)

This song has been stuck in my head as of late




Epic lyrics! \m/


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2022)

divine.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 4, 2022)

Getting into the Christmas spirit with this catchy song


----------



## QueenCobra (Dec 4, 2022)

I found a new podcast— Fat Mascara —and I’m happy it’s about makeup!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2022)

this is great lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 5, 2022)

i don't quite know the type of emotion she's talking about here but.. same.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)

Hoping it's better than their last album.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 8, 2022)

i know i already posted this song (i think?) but.. i really like it.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 8, 2022)

It's actually been a while since I listened to this song.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2022)

Banger


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 10, 2022)

Songs that are relevant in 2008 and 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2022)

gettin biiig 80s vibes here


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 11, 2022)

this song is so beautiful


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm sure I've posted this before but it's prob one of the most powerful AIC songs I've ever heard


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 13, 2022)

i love this song so much.. it really sucks that kanye sampled it. now his weirdo fans are flocking to the comment section :/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2022)

Excellent hardcore.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 14, 2022)

High School Memories


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2022)

One of their least popular albums, yet, I think it sounds great!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## smudge.e (Dec 15, 2022)

Another life by motionless in white


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Seastar (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2022)

^Jeez, I can't remember the last time I heard those guys! It's been years.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 19, 2022)

tis the season


----------



## Psydye (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## moonbyu (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2022)

Yeah, I'm on a massive doom metal kick.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)

One of the best doom metal albums I've ever heard...also one of the longest, at over 2 hrs.!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2022)

Probably my favorite Sabbath album.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2022)

This era is Guilty Pleasure


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Plume (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)

Croconaw said:


>


Classic!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Psydye (Dec 31, 2022)

Damn I love this band! Doom metal perfection.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

I very faintly heard someone listening to this at work today and after an embarrassing amount of time searching the very few words I heard I finally remembered this song. I haven't heard it for years, takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## moonbyu (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 2, 2023)

hnnnng oh my god I am in love with this song


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 2, 2023)

For some reason, I can focus on writing my story with music from the 70s and 80s (also some smooth jazz) playing in the background.
Don't judge me.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 3, 2023)

COUNTRY TAY TAY SWIFT ALL THE WAYYYY DREWW LOOKS AT ME I FAKE A SMILE SO HE CANT SEE


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## AccfSally (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Plume (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2023


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)

Guess I'm on a thrash mega-marathon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 5, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Friday at 12:04 AM


----------



## Psydye (Friday at 2:18 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 2:49 AM)

Post automatically merged: Friday at 3:17 AM


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Friday at 9:58 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 10:30 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 11:09 AM)

Excellent death-thrash from my home-state of Massachusetts.


----------



## Psydye (Friday at 12:05 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 1:22 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 2:14 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Friday at 5:19 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 7:15 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Friday at 7:26 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 8:51 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Friday at 9:52 PM)

Post automatically merged: Friday at 10:08 PM


----------



## Midoriya (Friday at 11:50 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 12:31 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 1:14 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 6:10 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 6:56 AM)




----------



## Geoni (Saturday at 7:39 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 10:58 AM)




----------



## Midoriya (Saturday at 11:29 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 11:34 AM)




----------



## Midoriya (Saturday at 11:36 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 12:33 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Saturday at 12:55 PM)




----------



## Alienfish (Saturday at 1:23 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 2:00 PM)

Post automatically merged: Saturday at 2:18 PM


----------



## Midoriya (Saturday at 3:32 PM)




----------



## TommyNooky13 (Saturday at 3:40 PM)

Color ~ yama


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Saturday at 4:00 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Saturday at 4:48 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 5:31 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 6:14 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 6:49 PM)




----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 7:09 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 7:59 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 8:36 PM)

Post automatically merged: Saturday at 9:05 PM


----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 10:01 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 10:36 PM)

Post automatically merged: Saturday at 11:00 PM


----------



## Psydye (Saturday at 11:25 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 2:49 AM)




----------



## Croconaw (Sunday at 3:15 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 3:59 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 9:48 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 10:42 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 11:34 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 12:35 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 2:49 PM)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sunday at 2:56 PM)

this is actually so good 






	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 2:57 PM

also just broke Psydye's 7 post streak whoops


----------



## Midoriya (Sunday at 3:02 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 4:01 PM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also just broke Psydye's 7 post streak whoops


YOU FIEND!!


----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 5:24 PM)




----------



## margiemao (Sunday at 5:29 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 6:16 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Sunday at 8:33 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Sunday at 10:47 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 12:04 AM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Monday at 12:06 AM)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Monday at 12:19 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 1:49 AM)




----------



## skarmoury (Monday at 3:39 AM)

Listening to a Layla-inspired playlist.
atm: Comfort Zone - Yot Club

More importantly, man I love Layla too.


----------



## Psydye (Monday at 10:41 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 12:13 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 1:00 PM)




----------



## Mimi Cheems (Monday at 1:13 PM)

Well I've been afraid of changin',
'cause I've built my life around you.
But time makes you bolder, even children get older, and I'm getting older too..​


----------



## Psydye (Monday at 1:30 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Monday at 1:56 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 3:07 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Monday at 5:42 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 7:00 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Monday at 11:20 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Monday at 11:30 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Monday at 11:47 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 12:25 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 1:13 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 1:48 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 3:14 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 4:16 AM)

Testament - Titans of Creation


----------



## ecstasy (Tuesday at 6:04 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 9:04 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 11:01 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 12:39 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 1:35 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 1:39 PM)

Still my favorite JoJo ending.


----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 2:44 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 3:42 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 3:49 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 5:28 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 7:19 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 9:30 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Tuesday at 10:23 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Tuesday at 10:34 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Yesterday at 12:00 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 12:15 AM)

Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 12:43 AM


----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 2:25 AM)




----------



## AccfSally (Yesterday at 2:36 AM)

This song just pop-up in my head. I haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 12:01 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 1:05 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 2:21 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 3:20 PM


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Yesterday at 3:31 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 4:02 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 5:17 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Yesterday at 5:29 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Yesterday at 7:10 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 7:38 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 9:23 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Yesterday at 9:38 PM)

Still love this ending so much, idk why.


----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 10:04 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Yesterday at 10:44 PM)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)




----------



## Midoriya (Yesterday at 10:50 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 10:55 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Yesterday at 11:46 PM)




----------



## Psydye (Today at 12:32 AM)




----------



## Midoriya (Today at 1:22 AM)




----------



## Croconaw (Today at 1:47 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Today at 2:35 AM)




----------



## Psydye (Today at 3:25 AM)




----------



## Psydye (30 minutes ago)

Post automatically merged: 19 minutes ago

I give up on Destruction...their music just bores the hell out of me!


----------



## Midoriya (9 minutes ago)




----------

